# MANILA | Projects & Construction



## aranetacoliseum

PART 1 <<<click here!





*-=MANILA - BOOM CITY=-​*
+ = u/c
++ = u/c, topped-off

1. ++Malayan Plaza, Ortigas Center - 33 floors
2. NorthPointe Residences - Tower I, SM North Edsa - 16 floors
3. NorthPointe Residences - Tower II, SM North Edsa - 16 floors
4. NorthPointe Residences - Tower III, SM North Edsa - 16 floors
5. NorthPointe Residences - Tower IV, SM North Edsa - 16 floors
6. ++The Columns Ayala Avenue - Tower I, Makati City - 30 floors
7. ++The Columns Ayala Avenue - Tower II, Makati City - 30 floors
8. +The Columns Ayala Avenue - Tower III, Makati City - 30 floors
9. +The Saint Francis Tower I, Ortigas Center - 60 floors (u/c at ground level)
10. +The Saint Francis Tower II, Ortigas Center - 60 floors (u/c at ground level)
11. ++The Shang Grand Tower, Makati City - 46 floors
12. Metropolitan at Metroclub, Makati City - 48 floors
13. +California Garden Square - Anaheim Tower I, Mandaluyong City
14. +California Garden Square - Anaheim Tower II, Mandaluyong City
15. +California Garden Square - Anaheim Tower III, Mandaluyong City
16. +California Garden Square - Anaheim Tower IV, Mandaluyong City
17. +California Garden Square - Burbank Tower I, Mandaluyong City
18. +California Garden Square - Burbank Tower II, Mandaluyong City
19. +California Garden Square - Burbank Tower III, Mandaluyong City
20. +California Garden Square - Carlton Tower I, Mandaluyong City
21. +California Garden Square - Carlton Tower II, Mandaluyong City
22. +California Garden Square - Carlton Tower III, Mandaluyong City
23. +California Garden Square - Dayton Tower I, Mandaluyong City
24. +California Garden Square - Dayton Tower II, Mandaluyong Ciy
25. +California Garden Square - Dayton Tower III, Mandaluyong City
26. +California Garden Square - Fairfax Tower I, Mandaluyong City
27. +California Garden Square - Fairfax Tower II, Mandaluyong City
28. +California Garden Square - Fairfax Tower III, Mandaluyong City
29. +California Garden Square - El Dorado Tower I, Mandaluyong City
30. +California Garden Square - El Dorado Tower II, Mandaluyong City
31. +California Garden Square - El Dorado Tower III, Mandaluyong City
32. ++G.A. Tower I, Mandaluyong City – 30 bilevel floors = 60
33. +G.A. Tower II, Mandaluyong City – 30 bilevel floors = 60
34. Gateway Garden Ridge, Mandaluyong City - 15 bilevel floors = 30
35. Gateway Garden Ridge - Tower II, Mandaluyong City
36. Gateway Garden Ridge - Tower III, Mandaluyong City
37. Gateway Garden Heights - North Tower, Mandaluyong City
38. Gateway Garden Heights - South Tower, Mandaluyong City
39. Gateway Garden Heights - East Tower, Mandaluyong City
40. Gateway Garden Heights - West Tower, Mandaluyong City - 15 bilevel floors = 30
41. +The Residences at Greenbelt - Laguna Tower, Makati City - 48 floors
42. +The Residences at Greenbelt - San Lorenzo Tower, Makati City - 58 floors
43. The Residences at Greenbelt - Tower III, Makati City - 48 floors
44. +One Adriatico Place, Manila - 38 floors
45. +Two Adriatico Place, Manila - 38 floors
46. Three Adriatico Place, Manila - 38 floors
47. +One Gateway Place, Mandaluyong City - 33 floors
48. +One Corporate Center, Ortigas Center (excavation)
49. ++Xavier Hills - Tower I, San Juan - 12 bilevel floors = 24
50. ++Xavier Hills - Tower II, San Juan - 14 bilevel floors = 28
51. ++Xavier Hills - Tower III, San Juan - 19 bilevel floors = 38
52. ++Robinsons Cybergate Center, Mandaluyong City - 18 floors
53. +Robinsons Cybergate Center Two, Mandaluyong City - 28 floors
54. +Joya Lofts at Rockwell, North Tower - 46 floors (u/c at ground level)
55. +Joya Lofts at Rockwell, South Tower - 44 floors (u/c at ground level)
56. +SOHO Central, Mandaluyong City - 35 floors (u/c at parking level)
57. +SOMA - Tower I at BGC - 38 floors (u/c at parking level)
58. +SOMA - Tower II at BGC - 38 floors (u/c at parking level)
59. +The Millenia Tower, Ortigas Center - 30 floors (excavation)
60. ++Lancaster Suites Tower I, Mandaluyong City - 33 floors
61. Lancaster Suites Tower II, Mandaluyong City - 33 floors
62. Lancaster Suites Tower III, Mandaluyong City - 33 floors
63. ++Lee Gardens Tower I, Mandaluyong City
64. ++Lee Gardens Tower II, Mandaluyong City
65. Lee Garden Tower - Binondo, Manila
66. EGI Skycity, EDSA-Ortigas – 77 floors
67. Dansalan Gardens - Tower II, Mandaluyong City (u/c on-hold at 2nd level)
68. Dansalan Gardens - Tower III, Mandaluyong City (u/c on-hold at 2nd level)
69. +Eastwood Parkview - Tower I - 40 floors (basement-level works)
70. +Eastwood Parkview - Tower II - 40 floors (basement-level works)
71. +One Central Park at Eastwood City - 38 floors (basement-level works)
72. Eastwood Park Hotel and Residential Suites - 38 floors (basement-level works)
73. +The Grand Eastwood Palazzo - 38 floors
74. +One Orchard Road at Eastwood City - 38 floors
75. ++Two Orchard Road at Eastwood City - 38 floors
76. ++Three Orchard Road at Eastwood City - 38 floors
77. West Parc at Filicity - Alder Tower – 15 floors
78. West Parc at Filicity - Birch Tower – 15 floors
79. West Parc at Filicity - Cedar Tower
80. Vivant Flats at Filicity – 17 floors
81. La Vie Tower at Filicity – 22 floors
82. Pioneer Pointe, Mandaluyong City - 30 floors
83. +The Bellagio at BGC - Tower I - 38 floors
84. The Bellagio at BGC Tower II - 38 floors
85. The Bellagio at BGC Tower III - 38 floors
86. The Icon Residences at BGC - Tower I - 33 floors
87. The Icon Residences at BGC - Tower II - 33 floors
88. +Andrea North Condominiums - Skyline Tower, Quezon City - 33 floors
89. +The Mondrian Residences at FCC
90. +The Capitol Plaza, QC - 33 floors (topped-off, but on-hold)
91. The Capitol Place at BGC (multiple towers)
92. ++The Regalia Parkplace - Tower I, QC - 33 floors
93. ++The Regalia Parkplace - Tower II, QC - 33 floors
94. Serendra at BGC
95. ++Forbeswood Heights at Forbes Town Center - Agoho Tower, BGC
96. ++Forbeswood Heights at Forbes Town Center - Bauhinia Tower, BGC
97. ++Forbeswood Heights at Forbes Town Center - Cambridge Tower, BGC
98. Forbeswood Heights at Forbes Town Center - Dorchester Tower, BGC
99. +Forbeswood Heights at Forbes Town Center - Evergreen Tower,
100. +Forbeswood Heights at Forbes Town Center - Florida Tower, BGC
101. +Fairways Tower at BGC - 33 floors (excavation)
102. Hamptons Place at BGC - 20 floors
103. +Kensington Place at BGC - 21 floors (excavation)
104. +The Marquee - Tower I, Makati - 40 floors
105. +The Marquee - Tower II, Makati - 40 floors
106. +The Marquee - Tower III, Makati - 47 floors
107. ++Golden Bay Condominiums - Washington Tower at Asiaworld City
108. ++Golden Bay Condominiums - Cleveland Tower at Asiaworld City
109. +Golden Bay Condominiums - McKinley Tower at Asiaworld City (on-hold at approx 2/3 of its height)
110. +Golden Bay Condominiums - Marina Tower at Asiaworld City (almost topped-off, but on-hold)
111. Burgundy Crowne Tower, Quezon City
112. +St. Luke's Hospital at BGC, Nursing Tower (excavation)
113. +St. Luke's Hospital at BGC, Medical Arts Tower (excavation)
114. +The Eaton Makati - 48 floors (u/c at basement-level)
115. +The A.venue Makati - North Tower
116. +The A.venue Makati - South Tower
117. +Cityland Corinthian Executive Regency, Ortigas Center - 38 floors
118. Cityland Pacific Regency, Vito Cruz, Manila
119. ++Cityland Makati Executive Tower II
120. ++Aeropolis Sucat - Tower I, Parañaque - 12 floors
121. +Aeropolis Sucat - Tower II, Parañaque - 12 floors
122. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower III, Parañaque - 12 floors
123. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower IV, Parañaque - 12 floors
124. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower V, Parañaque - 12 floors
125. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower VI, Parañaque - 12 floors
126. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower VII, Parañaque - 12 floors
127. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower VIII, Parañaque - 12 floors
128. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower IX, Parañaque - 12 floors
129. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower X, Parañaque - 12 floors
130. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower XI, Parañaque - 12 floors
131. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower XII, Parañaque - 12 floors
132. Aeropolis New Manila - Tower I
133. Aeropolis New Manila - Tower II
134. Aeropolis New Manila - Tower III
135. Aeropolis New Manila - Tower IV
136. Aeropolis New Manila - Tower V
137. +Torre Venezia, Quezon City - 33 floors
138. ++AIC Empire, Ortigas Center
139. AIC Crowne Suites, Ortigas Center (on-hold)
140. ++AIC Grande, Ortigas Center
141. Raya Suites by Discovery Suites (replacement for Gilarmi) - 70+ floors
142. +Amvel Mansions, Parañaque (several towers, varied heights)
143. +Net Square at BGC - 18 floors
144. Viera at Brittany Bay – Tower 1, Parañaque
145. Viera at Brittany Bay – Tower 2, Parañaque
146. Viera at Brittany Bay – Tower 3, Parañaque
147. Viera at Brittany Bay – Tower 4, Parañaque
148. Viera at Brittany Bay – Tower 5, Parañaque
149. Viera at Brittany Bay – Tower 6, Parañaque
150. Viera at Brittany Bay – Tower 7, Parañaque
151. Viera at Brittany Bay – Tower 8, Parañaque
152. 1880 Eastwood Avenue
Presidio at Brittany Bay - Mixed-use residences - Da Vinci Tower, Parañaque – 5 floors
Presidio at Brittany Bay - Mixed-use residences - Rembrandt Tower, Parañaque – 5 floors
Presidio at Brittany Bay - Garden Condo residences - Michelango Tower, Parañaque - 10 floors
Presidio at Brittany Bay - Garden Condo residences - Picasso Tower, Parañaque - 7 floors
153. Presidio at Brittany Bay - Garden Condo residences - Monet Tower, Parañaque - 12 floors
Presidio at Brittany Bay - Renoir Tower, Parañaque
Presidio at Brittany Bay - Bellini Tower, Parañaque
Presidio at Brittany Bay - Tower 8, Parañaque
Presidio at Brittany Bay - Tower 9, Parañaque
154. Presidio at Brittany Bay - Bayview Prime Addresses - Tower 1, Parañaque
155. Presidio at Brittany Bay - Bayview Prime Addresses - Tower 2, Parañaque
156. Presidio at Brittany Bay - Bayview Prime Addresses - Tower 3, Parañaque
157. Presidio at Brittany Bay - Bayview Prime Addresses - Tower 4, Parañaque
158. Presidio at Brittany Bay - Bayview Prime Addresses - Tower 5, Parañaque
159. Presidio at Brittany Bay - Bayview Prime Addresses - Tower 6, Parañaque
160. Presidio at Brittany Bay - Bayview Prime Addresses - Tower 7, Parañaque
161. 3388 Quadrilion Plaza Hotel, Ortigas Center (on-hold at 3rd level)
162. Proposed Business Hotel at the current site of the Araneta Residence in Araneta Center
163. The Columbarium, Quezon City - 12 floors
164. Manila Tower at Araneta Center
165. Raphael Condo at Ortigas Center
166. Legaspi Tower, Makati City (on-hold)
167. Jaka Tower, Makati City (on-hold)
168. SM-KS Tower 1, Ortigas Center (on-hold at podium level)
169. SM-KS Tower 2, Ortigas Center (on-hold)
170. SM-KS Tower 3, Ortigas Center (on-hold)
171. One ADB Avenue, Ortigas Center - 41 floors (on-hold)
172. Lopez Center at Rockwell Center - 55 floors (on-hold)
173. Ritz Carlton Hotel at Rockwell Center - 55 floors (on-hold at podium level)
174. SSS Center - Office Tower I, Quezon City - 33 floors
175. SSS Center - OfficeTower ll, Quezon City - 33 floors
176. SSS HQ Tower, Quezon City
177. SSS Center - Condominium Tower I, Quezon City
178. SSS Center - Condominium Tower II, Quezon City
179. SSS Center - Condominium Tower III, Quezon City
180. 2301 Civic Place at Filicity – 12 floors
181. Celadon Residences San Lazaro, Manila (by Ayala Land, under subsidiary Community Innovations Inc.)
182. Avida Towers, Manila (Ayala Land)
183. Robinsons East of Galleria Tower - 45 floors
184. Robinsons McKinley Place Tower - 43 floors
185. The Columns Legazpi Village - Tower I, Makati - 41 floors
186. The Columns Legazpi Village - Tower II, Makati - 41 floors
187. Gateway Call Center Tower at Araneta Center - 26 floors
188. Centerpointe Residences - Tower I, Quezon City - 17 floors
189. Centerpointe Residences - Tower II, Quezon City - (18-26 floors)
190. Centerpointe Residences - Tower III, Quezon City - 27 floors
191. Centerpointe Residences - Tower IV, Quezon City - 27 floors
192. Centerpointe Residences - Tower V, Quezon City - (18-26 floors)
193. Centerpointe Residences - Tower VI, Quezon City - 17 floors
194. SM-ACA Residences
195. One Rockwell - Tower I, Makati - 46 floors
196. One Rockwell - Tower II, Makati - 52 floors
197. One Rockwell - Tower III, Makati
198. Forbeswood Parklane at Forbestown Center, BGC - 42
199. Great Eastern Hotel - West Wing, Quezon City - 25 floors
200. Cityland Rada Regency, Makati - 27
201. Ansons Commercial Building, Ortigas Center - 12 floors
202. Winville Tower at BGC - 43 floors
203. Bay Gardens - Mactan Tower I, Pasay City
204. Bay Gardens - Mactan Tower II, Pasay City
205. Bay Gardens - Mactan Tower III, Pasay City
206. Bay Gardens - Mactan Tower IV, Pasay City
207. Robinsons Cybergate Center - Tower III, Mandaluyong
208. Robinsons Cybergate Center - Tower IV, Mandaluyong
209. Robinsons Cybergate Center - Tower V, Mandaluyong
210. Cyber Two at Eastwood City
211. Cyber Three at Eastwood City
212. Sun Plaza, Mandaluyong (by Fil-Estate Land, on-hold)
213. Shell Maya project, Makati (Fil-Estate Land)
214. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 1
215. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 2
216. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 3
217. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 4
218. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 5
219. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 6
220. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 7
221. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 8
222. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 9
223. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 10
224. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 11
225. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 12
226. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 13
227. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 14
228. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 15
229. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 16
230. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 17
231. Francesca Tower, Quezon City
232. La Salle - General Education Building - 12 floors
233. Residencia de Regina, Quezon City - 25 floors
234. Fort 26th Street - 27-floor Office tower





*Part One*

























































*Part Two*






















































*Part Three*





























































*Part Four*





























































*Part Five*






























(posted and compiled by weirdo)


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*UPDATES!!!!!!!!*

**THE ST. FRANCIS TWIN TOWERS - tallest twin apartment in the world (227m w/ the crown)*

















*update as of dec.29*













*
*G.A TOWERS - 2 TOWERS (180m w/ d crown)*










*update:*















**ONE CORPORATE TOWER (215m w/ d spire)*









*
update as of dec.15*













**the SHANG GRAND TOWER (180m)*










*update as of dec.15*
















**EASTWOOD PARKVIEW - TWIN TOWERS*









*update:*
















**FAIRWAYS TOWER*









*update as of dec.17:*
















**ONE ORCHARD ROAD - 3 TOWERS*









*
update as of dec.02*














*
*SOMA TWIN TOWER  * 
















*update as of dec.15:*
























**MALAYAN PLAZA * 









*update: * 

















**BELLAGIO tower I & 2 * 
















*update:*


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*300m+ skyscrapers in manila*

*proposed "LOPEZ CENTRE" (320M) *   











*soon to construct "EGI SKYCITY TOWER"(335M) *   



















(c/o pinoyforumers)


----------



## OtAkAw

Hay araneta masyado ka naman yatang nababana dyan, panglimang thread mo na to dito ah, puro developments lahat baka sabihin ng "iba" dyan nagmamayabang tayo.


----------



## _zner_

we have at least something to brag about! lets just be proud..


----------



## MIKERU Z

Great projects!!!


----------



## aranetacoliseum

yeah be PROUD!!!!!

dis is only the part2 of the existing chaotic part I thread....


----------



## macgyver

+ 300 m projects :eek2: :eek2: 
Great ... 
When will it be finish ?


----------



## paradyto

aranetacoliseum said:


> *proposed "LOPEZ CENTRE" (320M) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *soon to construct "EGI SKYCITY TOWER"(335M) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c/o pinoyforumers)


Looks modern and nice Go Manila!!!!


----------



## lochinvar

Hindi nagyayabang. Iyang ang tinatawag na proactive salesmanship. Pagnakikita ng mga taga ibang bayan na investor na progreso tayo at capable ay hindi sila magdadalawang isip pumasok at maginvest ng kanilang pera. Ang Petronas ang isang dahilan kung bakit ang Malaysia ay kilala na sa buong mundo. Sino ang mag-iinvest sa isang lugar kung ang makikita nila ay puro kahirapan at mukhang hindi kayang mag-manage ng pera.


----------



## Manila-X

I'm more looking forward to seeing them completed and see what Manila will look like in the future!


----------



## aranetacoliseum

lochinvar said:


> Hindi nagyayabang. Iyang ang tinatawag na proactive salesmanship. Pagnakikita ng mga taga ibang bayan na investor na progreso tayo at capable ay hindi sila magdadalawang isip pumasok at maginvest ng kanilang pera. Ang Petronas ang isang dahilan kung bakit ang Malaysia ay kilala na sa buong mundo. Sino ang mag-iinvest sa isang lugar kung ang makikita nila ay puro kahirapan at mukhang hindi kayang mag-manage ng pera.



MAY TAMA KAH!!!!

CORRECT!!


----------



## _zner_

Game ka na ba sa bagong PINAS?


----------



## c0kelitr0

this is so pathetic? the first thread has not even reached 400 posts yet! :bash:


----------



## jbkayaker12

OtAkAw said:


> Hay araneta masyado ka naman yatang nababana dyan, panglimang thread mo na to dito ah, puro developments lahat baka sabihin ng "iba" dyan nagmamayabang tayo.


Baka sabihin nila "trying hard" siya hahaha, but anyway nice effort on his part baka bored lang siya.  I'll give him an "A" for effort.


----------



## Kaiser

nice projects!


----------



## Pedrillo

Impressive!!!


----------



## Animo

^^ ¡Viva Manila y Filipinas!


----------



## c0kelitr0

can somebody lock this up until the first thread gets to 500 posts??????????


----------



## Sinjin P.

^^Great efforts Araneta


----------



## jbkayaker12

Just be proud of your city or country's contribution to society and not because it was named a certain way!! Hehe! I'm sure you will get this one!


----------



## JustHorace

^^Yeah okay!kay: Let's just look forward and, well, be proud of our country.


----------



## metrosuburban

^^^ i dont get this, san nanggaling tong mga arguments bout colonizers and rape???!!! of course nobody should be proud of that, but thats the past, & our generation is not part of that! sinabi lang naman nia na proud sia sa unique names naten , thats all!!! ciado...


----------



## lochinvar

myx, where is this project you just posted?


----------



## _zner_

^^ what project? kindly quote it.


----------



## _zner_

some part of serendra. 



c/o cokelitro


----------



## _zner_

Orchard Road Palm Spring, Royal Orchid, and Tropical Mandarin Towers at Eastwood City


----------



## Mosaic

^^^^OMG!!!!! How tall are they??? It looks so dense and massive.


----------



## _zner_

^^ nah.. theyre not so tall..


----------



## c0kelitr0

*ONE CORPORATE CENTRE - 202 meters*

*Construction Updates*

*May 25, 2006
12:00 Noon*


----------



## lochinvar

myx, I am talking about that project across Manila Golf. Where is Manila Golf? Is that near Wack Wack or Forbes Park?


----------



## c0kelitr0

^^ it's in Forbes Park...


----------



## c0kelitr0

*Newport City*

*a new Airport CBD to be launched and started construction in 3rd quarter 2006!!!*


----------



## Jefferyi

Wow, nice to see One Corporate Centre finally rising up from ground level! Good job, Coke!


----------



## _zner_

c/o DUDZ











from marikina riverbanks. gives an impression of massive vertical expansion everywhere :


----------



## Mosaic

Nice updates, MYX, pic from makarina riverbank is really awesome.


----------



## Tahimek

c0kelitr0 said:


> *Newport City*
> 
> *a new Airport CBD to be launched and started construction in 3rd quarter 2006!!!*


 :shocked: 
Aw man, that convention center looks so..so...


----------



## Ydlar

If ever that The Manila tower would be constructed, that would be my most fave tower here................looks very modern.................


----------



## sugbuanon

guys how big is the newport city and where will it be constructed? thanx in advance


sinong nagsabi may crisis sa pilipinas..


----------



## marching

(((myx))) said:


> Orchard Road Palm Spring, Royal Orchid, and Tropical Mandarin Towers at Eastwood City


Nice


----------



## c0kelitr0

sugbuanon said:


> guys how big is the newport city and where will it be constructed? thanx in advance
> 
> 
> sinong nagsabi may crisis sa pilipinas..


it's just beside Ninoy Aquino Int'l Airport  if my memory serves me right, it's 150+ hectares.


----------



## _zner_

Francis20 said:


>


----------



## BoNduRanT

(((myx))) said:


> Francis20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :eek2: NICE!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## c0kelitr0

Francis20 said:


>


wow!!! that would be around 20 new towers!!! plus the 975,000 sq meters mall!


----------



## c0kelitr0

:eek2: :eek2:



Francis20 said:


> These i suppose are the towers that will line Aurora Blvd. They look better on colored rendering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The view from the north side. the horizon here is parallel to aurora blvd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one shows MRT at the foreground


----------



## Majevčan

damn that's massive. Keep it coming guys kay:


----------



## Mosaic

This is good for Manila, really massive complex.


----------



## bulakenyo

massive indeed! Our beloved Manila is going really fast today!


----------



## lochinvar

Besides Gateway-Robinson Project, are there anymore projects scheduled for the area north of Pioneer Street in Mandaluyong?


----------



## Mosaic

any recent updates for The St. Regis ?


----------



## _zner_

^^ st. regis or st. francis?


----------



## _zner_

Francis20 said:


> Given:
> Rate: 2.5 weeks/floor
> Floors: 54 (9 undeground + 45 above ground) - am i right with this?
> Then
> 
> 2.5 weeks/floor x 54 = 135 weeks
> ~ 2.60 years
> ~ 945 days
> ~ 32 months
> 
> and since 9 underground and 3 aboveground are now done
> then there are 105 more weeks before top off.
> ~ 2 years
> ~737 days
> ~25 months
> 
> here are the photos i took last sunday - june 4, 2006
> a bit dark...i'll try to get more quality photos next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no sign that this project will be halted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't show much about the project. they construction guys are skeptically looking at me


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE new ICON <the bronze towers>*










update:









view from icon upon completion:









<c/o pinoyforumers>


----------



## tigidig14

^NICE PICS, MAN
havent seen you lately since city vs city
whats been up lately


----------



## marites4

he he masyadong nadepress nung nawala ang CVC.


----------



## marites4

Even if the govt. is slow the private sector is surely changing the landscape of metro manila.


----------



## _zner_

ROBINSONS FIFTH AVE. PLACE at GLOBAL CITY


----------



## Mosaic

(((myx))) said:


> ^^ st. regis or st. francis?


Oh! sorry, I meant St. Francis..thanks for an updates, MYX


----------



## 3cr

Here you go....  


KiBeN said:


> some few updates on St. Francis...





bustero said:


> Another perspective


----------



## _zner_

gridloc said:


> 3cr, here's an update of fairways tower as promised, as of 061406:


----------



## amras

makulit.


----------



## c0kelitr0

...


qt_jhen528 said:


> *Lacson Avenue, infront UST Hospital*


----------



## ishtefh_03

c0kelitr0 said:


> Proposed
> 
> Location: Unknown (actually we are still arguing if this is really going to be in Manila??)
> 
> *Shangri-la Asia Limited Corporate Tower* -- *67 storeys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by (((myx)))


it was cleared that in our phil forum that it's just a thesis work by some Archi tecture students from UST... pero it's not that bad if they proposed it...


----------



## _zner_

Francis20 said:


> Guys, just want to share some recent photos of Bellagio.
> June 25, 2006


----------



## FrancisXavier

aranetacoliseum said:


> *proposed "LOPEZ CENTRE" (320M) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *soon to construct "EGI SKYCITY TOWER"(335M) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c/o pinoyforumers)


tuloy na tuloy na ba tong skycity na to?


----------



## FrancisXavier

150 more high rise will never change the facade of manila skyline. all it needs is the Lopez center, Skycity, and Manila towers to have a brand new shape.


----------



## diz

These developments are incredible!
Is there a rendering of the +1000ft Manila Tower?


----------



## diz

How bout an olympic stadium?


----------



## SNT1

Lopez Centre is like the better looking version of Freedom tower


----------



## Tahimek

SNT1 said:


> Lopez Centre is like the better looking version of Freedom tower


Well, Skidmore, Owings, & Merrill LLP is the designer of both the Freedom Tower and Lopez Centre, so perhaps that might be a reason for the similarities.


----------



## ishtefh_03

^^ yeah, i agree to that...


----------



## matt_sbs

some nice towers being development, hopefully all get underway


----------



## junex

You mean there are still some towers in MLA which are still under development/planning stage? can you name those?


----------



## FlowFlow

ishtefh_03 said:


> it was cleared that in our phil forum that it's just a thesis work by some Archi tecture students from UST... pero it's not that bad if they proposed it...


yep.. I second this.. thesis proposal palang toh! I liked this when I saw this at our building's gallery at UST..


----------



## FrancisXavier

dizflip said:


> These developments are incredible!
> Is there a rendering of the +1000ft Manila Tower?


you mean the one w/c will be constructed in cubao and makati? there is... scroll back.


----------



## Æsahættr

Hopefully BEAUROCRACY and the endless miles of red tape will not stop these projects from happening.


----------



## FrancisXavier

Definitely not. These are all going to rise very soon.


----------



## diz

FrancisXavier said:


> you mean the one w/c will be constructed in cubao and makati? there is... scroll back.


No there isn't. Not the one in Makati. The one that is officially named Manila Tower, in QC.


----------



## diego chivo

*Xela El "San Pedro Sula" de Guatemala*

Exelent projects, manila is a city that do not stays back... GREAT.....


----------



## Animo

^^ Gracias diego.


----------



## c0kelitr0

:eek2:


----------



## Mosaic

Wow!!! so many interesting projects in Manila to keep updating.


----------



## jcb

wow ang ganda


----------



## amigo32

wOw!

LOLs


----------



## Luxis

Whoah!!! Great vision! When will this City Place be build?


----------



## cardboard

Luxis said:


> Whoah!!! Great vision! When will this City Place be build?



this is actually an normal looking project.
there are thousands of this type of developement around the world.

anyway, wondering whats the surroundings of this project. will there be slums?
it wont be nice living there though


----------



## JustHorace

^^The project is situated in Manila's Chinatown. 

Why put up slums? Developments like these aren't built just to be surrounded with slums.


----------



## ncon

c0kelitr0 said:


> :eek2:



wow great project especailly in Chinatown! :runaway:


----------



## OtAkAw

cardboard said:


> anyway, wondering whats the surroundings of this project. will there be slums?
> it wont be nice living there though


Will there be an idiot developer who'd build such a nice project in an area filled with slums? Why don't you ask your nearest mirror and maybe your reflection might just answer you.


----------



## cardboard

OtAkAw said:


> Will there be an idiot developer who'd build such a nice project in an area filled with slums? Why don't you ask your nearest mirror and maybe your reflection might just answer you.


well, 1) the land area in slums are cheap.
2) there may be slums in some parts of the city where there are many poor people
3) whats the mirror got to do with slums?
4) mirror won't talk


----------



## amigo32

aranetacoliseum said:


> update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> view from icon upon completion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <c/o pinoyforumers>


Nice buildings.


----------



## ishtefh_03

c0kelitr0 said:


> :eek2:


hehe... big project in chinatown??!! hope this will materialize...


----------



## Tahimek

Agree, Cityplace looks cool. I especially like the pics *tigs* had taken earlier. From the look of these, it's going to be very vibrant.


----------



## JustHorace

cardboard said:


> well, 1) the land area in slums are cheap.
> 2) there may be slums in some parts of the city where there are many poor people
> 3) whats the mirror got to do with slums?
> 4) mirror won't talk


Assuming that a Chinatown project is surrounded by slums is an insult to the Chinese.


----------



## Siopao

cardboard said:


> well, 1) the land area in slums are cheap.
> 2) there may be slums in some parts of the city where there are many poor people
> 3) whats the mirror got to do with slums?
> 4) mirror won't talk


I can see that you have a great hatred towards the Philippines. Minding that you are emphasizing the fact that Manila have slums.


----------



## OtAkAw

cardboard said:


> well,
> 1) the land area in slums are cheap.
> 2) there may be slums in some parts of the city where there are many poor people
> 3) whats the mirror got to do with slums?
> 4) mirror won't talk


Are you stuck in 3rd grade or something? Because apparently you have no brains to cope up with reading statements that were built figuratively. When I stated that you should ask the mirror and wait for your reflection to answer you back, it was saying "Wait until you realize by yourself that you're wrong." 

And remember, if I get rich after finishing college, I'll build you a penthouse surrounded with slums so that you'll realize yourself what a big dumbass you are for saying the things that you've said.


----------



## cardboard

OtAkAw said:


> Are you stuck in 3rd grade or something? Because apparently you have no brains to cope up with reading statements that were built figuratively. When I stated that you should ask the mirror and wait for your reflection to answer you back, it was saying "Wait until you realize by yourself that you're wrong."
> 
> And remember, if I get rich after finishing college, I'll build you a penthouse surrounded with slums so that you'll realize yourself what a big dumbass you are for saying the things that you've said.


holy cow,
iam surprise how a fililipino can react. "no brains", 'big dumbass"
is so crude. all along in my posting i have never used such terms to describe people,
where have all the gracious filipinos matters are?
such an insult to your country and people and religion


----------



## OtAkAw

cardboard said:


> holy cow,
> iam surprise how a fililipino can react. "no brains", 'big dumbass"
> is so crude. all along in my posting i have never used such terms to describe people,
> where have all the gracious filipinos matters are?
> such an insult to your country and people and religion


holy pig,
i am surprised that you've changed the topic and not answered directly to my rebuttal, that is a very big sign of cowardice, weakness and defeat on your part. It's no wonder you've never used those words as you only have TEN posts as of now, what a big indication of trollmanship! 

You grant respectfullness and good manners only to those who deserve it, engrave that to your brain! Apparently you have shown no sign that you deserve anybody's respect so don't make such invaluable comments like that.


----------



## Tahimek

You know, you guys could just go on and on about this argument, but people just want to see some updates, proposals, and a few pictures squeezed in for good measure.

Let's just forget about it and continue on.

$0.02


----------



## philbern

Boy, must someone really need to respond to an illiterate comment? C'mon guys, you can do better than ganging up over someone with a clear intention to foment a word war.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

thomasian said:


> *The Grand Eastwood Palazzo - 07.21.06*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rarely-photographed side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> together with Orchard Road Tower I


wowowee


----------



## aranetacoliseum

thomasian said:


> *One Orchard Road - 07.21.06*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower I with Tower II partly visible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower I together with Grand Eastwood Palazzo


whoa


----------



## c0kelitr0

more on Fort Bonifacio...



bustero said:


> Vol. XX, No. 1
> Thursday, July 27, 2006 | MANILA, PHILIPPINES
> 
> Property & Infrastructure
> 
> BY RUBY ANNE M. RUBIO, Reporter
> Bonifacio Global City developer hopes to draw shopping crowd
> 
> The developer of the Bonifacio Global City is hoping to draw the shopping crowd as it readies retail shops set to open soon at the former military base.
> The developer of the Bonifacio Global City is set to open retail shops within the year.
> 
> This week, the Fort Bonifacio Development Corp., a joint venture between Ayala Land, Inc. and Campos-led Evergreen Holdings, Inc., will soft launch retail shops at its Serendra residential project at the Global City.
> 
> In November, it will open the Promenade, a "pedestrian highway" development that will offer both retail and commercial space.
> 
> Ayala Land said the soft opening of the retail portion at Serendra will offer a one-of-a-kind format which the property firm boasts as being reminiscent of the shopping experience at the Soho-Greenwich area in New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head for commercial operations Aniceto V. Bisnar, Jr. said "the retail component in Serendra is [offering] new names, unique names, international concept of retail and restaurants."
> 
> On the other, he said, the Promenade, "will [offer] tested [retail] names that we have in the Ayala Malls."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both projects will bring in more than 160 retail establishments.
> 
> "Those two projects are all high-end. There will be a big number of shops and restaurants that will come in and will be operational by end of the year," he added.
> 
> Aiming to add 400,000 square meters in gross leasable retail area to its portfolio in the next five years, Ayala Land will expand existing malls as it opens new centers in new locations.
> 
> The retail portion at Serendra consists of 6,400 square meters among others.
> 
> The Promenade is being constructed at the middle of the city center. It will be 40 meters wide with a length of about 500 meters cutting across the city center.
> 
> Mr. Bisnar said the Promenade will not only have shops and restaurants, but also stand-alone retail locators such as Adidas, Nike and Fully Booked.
> 
> "It will be the first of its kind in the country complemented by the best retail and food concepts. Every area here is designed to enhance the quality of life as it promotes a healthy work-life balance," he said during the launch of Chateau de Noble, a residential project to be developed by another company.
> 
> The Fort Bonifacio Development Corp. is owned by Bonifacio Land Corp. and the Bases Conversion Development Authority. Ayala Land and Evergreen Holdings bought the controlling stake in Fort Bonifacio Development in 2003.
> The retail portion at Serendra consists of 6,400 square meters.
> 
> Bonifacio Global City is strategically located close to the Makati business district, the Ortigas center and the new airport terminal.
> 
> Mr. Bisnar said Fort Bonifacio Development, which owns 137 hectares of Bonifacio Global City, would continuously improve on the infrastructure and landscape.
> 
> "After we have completed the master plan, we have ongoing studies on how to improve our access roads, the entrances in terms of aesthetics, landscaping, signage, environmental graphics. Those are being studied right now by [Ayala Land], its planners and consultants. Of course, we will continue with the ongoing development of our city center which is our priority for the year," he added.
> 
> In its annual report, Ayala Land said the city center’s master plan was redesigned to "achieve the right balance between development density, landmark projects, open space, and amenities."
> 
> "The new plan will improve both vehicular and pedestrian circulation and allow a better balance of value among the available lots. The master plan’s signature feature is a landscaped retail and office promenade area which will be launched by the end of 2006," it added.
> 
> The new master plan was unveiled in May. It aims to transform the emerging business district into a city "that truly works." Its board approved the revised master plan in July 2005.
> 
> "The new master plan involves a major redesign of the amenities and facilities to make the entire area more efficient and attuned to the new standard of urban living. The master plan considers the efficient traffic and circulation with pedestrian-friendly design of roadways and walkways," Mr. Bisnar said.
> 
> On Friday, Fort Bonifacio Development welcomed Chateau de Noble as the 20th major residential project in Bonifacio Global City.
> 
> "This exciting 40-storey building is another addition to the world-class residential facilities of Bonifacio Global City. It will attract people to reap the benefits of our well-planned commercial business district with a very clean and green environment," Mr. Bisnar said.
> 
> Chateau de Noble will be developed by Winville Development Corp. The high-end residential condominium development project will start construction next year and will be completed by 2010.
> 
> Winville Chairman Berkley So said he is considering another residential project in Fort Bonifacio. There are other projects in the pipeline outside Fort Bonifacio that may start construction next year, but he declined to identify the locations.
> 
> "Our dream which we have worked so hard is becoming a reality. We want to provide a haven of luxury and style," he said.


----------



## jadebench

(((myx))) said:


> Francis20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...cokelitro said that the mall here will 975 000 sq meter..is this true? then it will be the biggest mall in asia cause SM ASIA is only 386, 224 sqm...
Click to expand...


----------



## JustHorace

^^Yup, it'll be the largest shopping complex in the world...it's a cluster of shopping malls.


----------



## jadebench

^^^wow, three large shopping malls are now in the Phillipines...MOA, that one and SM megamall...i heard Trinoma is big too....

..so will it beat the New Edmonton of Canada?


----------



## c0kelitr0

jadebench said:


> (((myx))) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...cokelitro said that the mall here will 975 000 sq meter..is this true? then it will be the biggest mall in asia cause SM ASIA is only 386, 224 sqm...
> 
> 
> 
> yup that will be over 970,000 sq meters
Click to expand...


----------



## c0kelitr0

jadebench said:


> ^^^wow, three large shopping malls are now in the Phillipines...MOA, that one and SM megamall...i heard Trinoma is big too....
> 
> ..so will it beat the New Edmonton of Canada?


SM Mall of Asia -- 386,000 sq meters
SM North EdSA -- 351,000 sq meters
SM Megamall -- 331,000 sq meters
TriNoMa -- 330,000 sq meters
Glorietta -- 300,000 sq meters


----------



## Sinjin P.

jadebench said:


> ^^^wow, three large shopping malls are now in the Phillipines...MOA, that one and SM megamall...i heard Trinoma is big too....


SM North EDSA will be expanded to overtake SM Megamall... And the mall which is under construction across SM North EDSA, Trinoma, will even be larger... That's for now... There are also unconfirmed rumors that Megamall will be expanded soon


----------



## KiBeN

moviehauz...


----------



## KiBeN

SM City North EDSa

kanina den...
yung bridge...


----------



## KiBeN

yung hypermart nila sa ground floor  














































yung isang bridge... grabe sa parking lot kanina... super traffic! haha


----------



## KiBeN

trinoma


----------



## Sinjin P.

To be guided,

Posts # 230-232 are photos of the newly opened 3rd annex building (dubbed as The Block) of SM City North EDSA which adds 4 cinemas to the present 8, making it a total of 12 cinemas... With this, SM City North EDSA is the 2nd largest shopping center in the Philippines next to the SM Mall of Asia...

Post # 233 contains photos of Ayala Land's (the company behind Greenbelt, Ayala Center Cebu, Alabang Town Center, Glorietta, Market! Market!) Trinoma (Triangle North of Makati), just right across the SM North EDSA... It is poised to open in 2007..


----------



## oz.fil

omg... these buildings are going to be built in manila? =O! this is so cool! hehe sorry i just found this thread :]


----------



## Sinjin P.

*2008*
Largest Malls in the Philippines 
*(GROSS FLOOR AREA):*
1. SM Mall of Asia - 386,224 square meters
2. SM North EDSA - 351,824 square meters
3. SM Megamall - 331,679 square meters
Trinoma*** (data not available at the moment)

*(GROSS LEASABLE AREA):*
1. Trinoma - 200,000 square meters
2. SM North EDSA - 185,799 square meters
3. SM Megamall - 184,411 square meters
4. SM Mall of Asia - 142,146 square meters


----------



## _zner_

c/o jgacis

Hey, I'm new here and just wanted to share pics of the Residences project I took in Makati last May. Laguna is moving along and the San Lorenzo tower should be visible in the coming months, with the foundation already started.







Greenbelt 5 u/c near the Residences


----------



## Sinjin P.

*Cityland Grand Emerald Tower*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=9454212#post9454212



thomasian said:


> *Grand Emerald Tower*
> 
> Emerald cor. Ruby & Garnet Streets
> Ortigas Center, Pasig City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just keeps getting better.
> 
> This will be the fourth CITYLAND building taking it's place in the Ortigas skyline.
> 
> Why yet another one?
> 
> Because we value your convenience.
> Because we want you to live graciously.
> 
> This is your chance to get a taste of the good life!
> 
> *Grand Emerald Tower Map*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Features and Amenities:*
> 
> * 24-hour security.
> * 4 High-speed elevators.
> * Fitness Center.
> * Laundromat (for lease).
> * Multi-purpose Deck.
> * Children's Playground.
> * Swimming Pool.
> * Function Room.
> * Saunas for Men and Women.
> 
> *Vicinity Landmarks:*
> 
> Robinson's Galleria, The Podium, SM Megamall, Shangri-la Plaza, Asian Development Bank, Jollibee Plaza, Discovery Suites, St. Francis Square, Metrowalk, The EDSA Shrine, Crowne Plaza Galleria, Meralco Center, Greenhills Christian Fellowship
> 
> *Grand Emerald Tower Unit Plan*


----------



## _zner_

c/o pau_p1
Here are some pics of the U/Cs around our building or at least on my side of the building.. it started to rain so I had to continue taking pics later..

HSBC Centre.. their starting to attach the claddings.









Cybergate 2 and One Gateway Place









The Hamptons construction site with a partial view of the Joya Lofts in the background









Net Cube construction site









the Promenade with Serendra in the background









Ansons Mall









Laguna Tower, The Residences









SOHO and Pioneer Pointe


----------



## Sinjin P.

@myx: Meron na tayong career! Taga-repost ng mga updates :lol:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

MY FAVORITE U/C highrise.........the one corporate centre!!!!


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*soma twin tower, serendra residences and the promenade @ the FORT,global city*



pau_p1 said:


> I took some new pictures of Serendra and Promenade... well basically the City Center...



enjoy!!!


----------



## Manila-X

The One Corporate Centre looks really nice. In fact alot of impressive scrapers sprouting up Ortigas


----------



## _zner_

One Corporate Center - Ortigas Centre
54 storey high including the basement levels.












c/o thomasian

*09.14.06*

The "curve" from afar









Up close...



















The OCC-Antel "Gap" and the OCC driveway









The back, notice that it curves to the center of Antel's Firewall so there's still some view left for that side of Antel:


----------



## _zner_

c/o pau_p1 
I finally remembered taking a shot of the rendering of Net Cube and here it is..

*Net Cube*


----------



## diz

For One Corporate Center....... how could it be the biggest and tallest in the country with 202-m? PBCOM is 258-m right?


----------



## Sinjin P.

dizflip said:


> For One Corporate Center....... how could it be the biggest and tallest in the country with 202-m? PBCOM is 258-m right?


Yeah, I was wondering too, hmm. :dunno:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*SAPPHIRE RESIDENCES*



richard.cua said:


>


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*UPDATES!!!*

*SOMA twin towers*
_:_


gridloc said:


> Photos taken from McDo Forbes Town Center 100406:





*BELLAGIO - 3TOWERS*
_tower1:_


gridloc said:


> Taken 100406:







*ONE CORPORATE CENTRE*


KiBeN said:


>


----------



## aranetacoliseum

BUMP....wheres my posts!........this site is totally...............


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*FAIRWAYS TOWER*



laquacherra said:


> fairways from the shops at serendra


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*SERENDRA residences - multiple towers*




laquacherra said:


> *One Serendra Section A, 11th Avenue, Oct. 8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shops at Serendra, Oct. 8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *smaller fountains on one side of the Fountain Area @ Shops at Serendra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *a closer look @ Two Serendra Section A, 11th Avenue, Oct. 8*


----------



## aranetacoliseum

SERENDRA is totally magnificent!!!!


----------



## diz

:eek2: wow.


----------



## _zner_

The residences @ greenbelt - laguna tower

c/o


Dvorak said:


> taken yesterday at the walkway..


----------



## Elsongs

It seems like the new skyscrapers of Metro Manila re either twin/triplet/quadriplet towers or half-/quarter- round structures...


----------



## _zner_

One Corporate Centre




c0kelitr0 said:


> taken this morning from the 14th floor. take note guys that there isn't any elevator installed yet going up





c0kelitr0 said:


>





c0kelitr0 said:


>





c0kelitr0 said:


>





c0kelitr0 said:


> View of the driveway from the 5th floor





c0kelitr0 said:


> View of lobby from 5th floor


----------



## _zner_

c/o



thomasian said:


> --------------------
> 
> *Serendra - 10.14.06*
> --------------------
> 
> Serendra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after crossing the road across M2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossing to the side of Serendra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to the side of M2! (there's supposedly another pic before this one but it got corrupted on my MMC Card)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after this pic, I went to Market! Market!'s Fiesta Market to drink water and to my surprise, they don't have even a single glass so I was not able to drink yet. gawd! I'm getting dehydrated already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so back to taking pics of Serendra (Bonus! SoMa's also visible, in it's current 39-storey glory), this time starting from the other end of M2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then back to "arket! Market!". Wondering where the "M" went? You're right, it's the "Big M" (Milenyo) who took it away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soma and Serendra from M2! 3rd level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the 4th level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2! from the 5th level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M2! 5th level. The dead area, because there are call centers instead of stores.


----------



## diz

yay



realtor_manila said:


> Excavation of The Icon -Tower 1. (Picture taken Oct 19, 2006)


----------



## _zner_

pau_p1 said:


> some shots i took while Im on a night shift this week...
> 
> Sunrise yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonight this tent opened for the Mitsubishi show or something


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*CALIFORNIA GARDEN SQUARE updates!!*

CALIFORNIA GARDEN SQUARE - multiple TOWERS update!


*The CALIFORNIA GARDEN SQUARE*


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*soma twin towers*

SOMA TWIN TOWERS update!!




c0kelitr0 said:


>


the top of the twin is damn beautiful!:banana: :banana:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*NEO CHINATOWN*

*NEO CHINATOWN updates!!!*




theweather said:


> As of November 2006, construction is already 93% complete. Tenants can start improvements on their respective units by December. Grand Opening is said to be coincided with the Chinese New Year, February 2007.


----------



## _zner_

^^ that neo chinatown looks really cute..


----------



## Avatar

(((myx))) said:


>


Nice photocopier.


----------



## Miko_skyhigh

have you guys ever wondered that the design of our buildings throughout metro manila is quite boring as compared to other SEAsian cities??i mean i love metro manila but i always get feedback from many that our buildings are not as pretty as the other cities!!...look at araneta center, theyv got a great new mall out there wc is the gateway mall, but the manhattan garden square condos doesnt look special/great at all...theyre just a bunch of plain buildings put together...even the proposed tower or is it the "manila tower"...it is certainly not as imposing or grand...

...well probably its because of the economic factor that design is really sacrificed..i just hope that we get to have much more imposing and grand structures in the future...


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*CITYPLACE chinatown, @ BINONDO,MANILA*



thomasian said:


> *Cityplace Phase-1*
> 
> *Night rendering, facade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Day rendering, facade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pool Area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Site Dev't Plan*



:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*U/C towers UPDATES!*

*JOYA TWIN TOWERS *



pau_p1 said:


> *taken last Friday... from the Mandaluyong side of the Pasig River...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *this one from the EDSA Guadalupe bridge*







*CITYLAND RADA REGENCY *


thomasian said:


> *11.24.06*
> 
> Almost topped-off...







*ROBINSONS FIFTH AVENUE PLACE*



realtor_manila said:


> Took this picture *December 1, 2006.*


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*FORT PALM SPRING TOWER @the fort, globalcity*










*http://www.fortpalmsprings.com/*


----------



## diz

THat's nuts. :applause:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*FAIRWAYS TOWER update!*

*FAIRWAYS TOWER*





realtor_manila said:


> Picture taken today, Dec 4, 2006.
> 
> 3cr/Boe, the construction site was busy. Construction materials were being hauled from the ground to the different floors. So everything's moving there....


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*EASTWOOD LE GRANDE*











"from pinoy forumers"


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MEGAWORLD PROJECTS*





pau_p1 said:


> my gf got a newspaper with Megaworld projects on it... so here I scanned them and posting it below...
> 
> Newport City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McKinley Hills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stamford Executive Residences (part of McKinley Hills)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eastwood LeGrande at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cityplace Phase 1(Binondo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Olympian (Cityplace Phase 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lush centerpiece promenade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megaworld's Map of projects...


----------



## pau_p1

actually I'm surprised this week to that there are new residential towers which are going to rise in the metro.. specially in Bonifacio Global City...


----------



## nathandeguzman

aranetacoliseum said:


> its unbelievable to see a third world country to have that amazing skyline/s and booming developments!


the Philippines is already a 2nd world country since mid-2006 based on the per capita level of USD1,400 the country is included now (World Bank).


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*UPDATES!*

*GRAND HAMPTONS TOWERS*




[email protected]&W said:


> Its been a while since we have posted an official update for the construction progress of The Grand Hamptons Tower I and Tower II.
> 
> Construction for both towers have been progressing very well. Tower I is fully on schedule, catching up, after a slight delay caused by the "city government accredited" excavation contractor! The completion of this tower is scheduled to be on November to December of 2007.
> 
> The current construction is on the 8th floor of construction already.
> 
> *CURRENT PICTURES AS OF DECEMBER 8, 2006 (1:30PM)*




*SOHO CENTRAL*



sugarboy said:


> pic from an hour ago.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE INFINITY tower - 48floors*


the edge said:


> the INFINITY


----------



## Tom26

Nice tower.


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

watch out,the best is yet to come.just believe in ourselves we could be the
leader in asia.


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

our buildings are well designed compared to our neighbors.vietnam too.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*GRAND SOHO MAKATI.........

new rendering..*




tcchua said:


> Hi Thomasian, you are right and the funny thing is that that old design still found its way to a recent (17-Nov-06) print ad of Century Properties Group enumerating all its "F1rsts". Anyway, the design below is the latest and most probably the final one (according to my agent):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most obvious difference between the old design and the current one can be seen in the penthouse units:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pool/podium area:


----------



## _zner_

The Residences @ Greenbelt - Laguna, San Lorenzo, and Manila Towers (Makati)






















jun_of said:


> Pictures taken 12/05/06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the San Lorenzo Tower


----------



## aranetacoliseum

Here's the rendering for 3388 Quadrillion Plaza...










c/o thomasian


----------



## great184

Any bolder designs out there?


----------



## ncon

(((myx))) said:


> The Residences @ Greenbelt - Laguna, San Lorenzo, and Manila Towers (Makati)


cool  i like it :banana: it looks massive  :applause: :cheers:


----------



## Mosaic

^^^very nice cluster^^^.


----------



## wynngd

Is this project going to top the tallest building in the Philippines?


----------



## aranetacoliseum

thomasian said:


> *- Mandarin Square -*
> _*- Reliving the rich Chinese heritage -*_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ *Address: *Ongpin Street, Binondo, Manila
> 
> *Developer: *Anchor Land Holdings Inc.
> 
> *Units: *39 floors of 2-, 3-, 4-, and 5 bedroom units ranging from 89 to 218 square meters; loft units with a garden that adjoins the amenities floor and 3 and 4 Bedroom Penthouses with its own sky garden
> 
> *Design: *Modern with touches of Chinese architecture
> 
> *Building Features: *A cylindrical curtain glass window that epitomizes a lighted torch reaching toward the sky, looking out into the marvelous view of the Manila Bay. Swimming pool, clubhouse, fully-equipped gym, putting green, jogging path, garden and landscaped areas. Bi-level commercial spaces at ground level. 100% emergency backup-power.
> 
> *Parking: *Six-level Above-ground Parking Spaces
> *
> Why it’s worth checking out: *Mandarin Square offers luxury, space and comfort right at the heart of your Binondo-based business.


cool.....


----------



## aranetacoliseum

bevepi said:


> bevepi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the building perspective...kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE FORT RESIDENCES* is the 3rd project of Robinsons Land Corporation (RLC) in the booming Fort Bonifacio Global City. Following the overwhelming success of Fifth Avenue Place and McKinley Park Residences in the US and local market, RLC believes that The Fort Residences will again attract the discerning taste of Filams/ Balikbayans/Investors alike.
> 
> Through the years RLC has maintained its innovativeness, value driven concept, track record and its position as the leading player in the mixed-use developments. All of its projects remain on schedule and on specifications.
> 
> ENJOY THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS (Loft and Flat)
> 
> The LOFT concept integrates privacy in condominium living. Working on with the combination of space and functionality, each loft unit was envisioned to bring out that same homey ambience residents have been accustomed to. Dining, living, and kitchen areas are all located on the first floor while the master bedroom is on the second level. To address the need of senior family members, a bedroom is located on the first level for two and three bedroom units. The loft’s high ceiling is designed to provide a refreshing atmosphere and enhances the residents need for cosmopolitan lifestyle living.
> 
> The FLAT concept is already a time tested product that caters specifically to the Balikbayans and FilAms retirees due to the living convenience and freedom of one level setting - Dining, living, kitchen areas and bedrooms are all located on one level.
> 
> PRIME LOCATION
> 
> • The Fort Residences will be part of Bonifacio Global City which is envisioned as the most modern and best master-planned business district in the country. As the country’s future business capital, the Fort Bonifacio Global City area is considered as one of the icons that truly express the qualities of urban lifestyle living.
> 
> • The Fort Residences is located in the Padre Burgos Circle, a very strategic and prime location close to Manila Golf, Fort Strip, Market Market, world-class healthcare (St. Luke’s Hospital) and international schools.
> 
> 
> AN ARRAY OF AMENITIES
> 
> The Fort Residences provides residents a different kind of lifestyle – it boasts of swimming pools both for adult and children, a gym, jogging path, function rooms for parties and family gatherings as well as landscaped garden areas.
Click to expand...

i like the design


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*BELLAGIO TOWER 2 update

as of december 21,2006*



realtor_manila said:


>







*GRAND HAMPTONS update

as of december 21, 2006*



realtor_manila said:


> These pictures were taken last Dec 21, 2006.





*LANCASTER SUITES tower 1 update!*



thomasian said:


> *12.15.06*
> 
> A silhouette of Lancaster Tower-I





*CITYLAND CORINTHIAN EXECUTIVE REGENCY update!*


thomasian said:


> *12.14.06*


----------



## diz

fwh_buyer said:


> BGC Skyline, taken just before Christmas from Makati condo.


----------



## blue_summit1

v3rtigo said:


> we need some supertall towers at the center. it'll be a great fit from this view.



WELL ACTUALLY if only Lopez centre will only push thru to completion it would be fitted in the middle of metro manila, as you can see rockwell center is located in the middle of FBGC/ Makati CBD and Pioneer Highands /Ortigas Center, as Rockwell center is the construction cite of Lopez centre..

sana nga matuloy kasi ang mas gaganda pa ang sky line.. :banana:


----------



## diz

Or the even higher Skycity.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

Perspective









Site Development Plan









Location Map


*Developer: Ayala Land*
*Turnover Year :	Tower 1 - Sept 2010
Tower 2A/2B - 2011*

*Project Profile*
Welcome to Celadon Park San Lazaro. Right in the heart of Manila, you will find yourself a few minutes away from essential business hubs, shopping malls, churches, quaint dining places, as well as health and education zones. 

Celadon Park San Lazaro redefines metropolitan living with its 3-tower condominium structure, spacious units and trend-setting architectural design framed by lush greenery and refreshing open space. An environment not found anywhere else in Manila, it is truly ideal, you will look forward to coming home every day.
* 
Features and Amenities*
Find a sanctuary complete with amenities like resort-style pools, fully-equipped fitness center, spacious function room, children's playground and multipurpose amphitheater.

*Neighborhood *
Right in the heart of Manila, you will find yourself living a few minutes away from essential business hubs, shopping malls, churches, quaint dining places, as well as health and education zones.


*Celadon Residence*




















*Turnover Year : Phase 1 - 2008 
Phase 2 - 2009
*


*Project Profile*
Celadon Residences is located at the former San Lazaro Race track, which Community Innovations, Inc. is developing into a thriving residential community. This newest development has a spacious area of 4.2 hectares of prime real estate and enjoys being only two kilometers away from Binondo and set conveniently near hospitals, universities and Chinese Schools.

This exclusive development offers mostly townhouses designed along the simple yet spacious feeling of the Mediteranean villas. It gives it residents an ambiance of quaintness, tranquility in the midst of an urban setting. 

Nestled in the heart of Manila, and just a few minutes drive from Binondo, is a village that is quite apart from the urban sprawl surrounding it. A community of only 202 townhouses and green open spaces, Celadon Residences San Lazaro is the only masterplanned townhouse community at the heart of Manila that offers a real reprieve from the congestion, noise and chaos dominating the area.

*Features and Amenities*
Taking the advantages of suburban living to the heart of Manila, Celadon created an environment that supports both the quiet and private cravings and the desire for social integration of today’s urban dwellers. Conveniently incorporated in its lush environs are facilities that encourage socialization among neighbors.

With a grand pavilion, 25-meter lap pool, kiddie pool, landscaped garden, open playfield and multipurpose court, Celadon has put together a vibrant community in Manila. 

• Pavillion
• 25 meter pool 
• Kiddie pool 
• Landscaped garden 
• Gazebo 
• Kid’s Zone 
• Open Playfield 
• Multi-purpose court 
• 24-house security 
• Electrical and Telephone Underground 
• With Sewerage Treatment Plant 
• Water Tank 
• Potable Water 

*Neighborhood*

Within the reach of everything

Located along Felix Huertas St. in Sta. Cruz, Manila, Celadon is only 2 km from Binondo, 8 km from the Makati Central Business District and 9 km from Ortigas Center. More importantly, it is located only minutes from major centers of worship, premier Chinese schools, shopping destinations and multiple business districts so you will never be out of touch.[/QUOTE]


whoa another project!


----------



## Sinjin P.

blue_summit1 said:


> WELL ACTUALLY if only Lopez centre will only push thru to completion it would be fitted in the middle of metro manila, as you can see rockwell center is located in the middle of FBGC/ Makati CBD and Pioneer Highands /Ortigas Center, as Rockwell center is the construction cite of Lopez centre..
> 
> sana nga matuloy kasi ang mas gaganda pa ang sky line.. :banana:


Yeah, we're getting left out by our neighbours in this supertall trend. (Btw, please speak English since we're not in our local forum. Thanks )


----------



## c0kelitr0

wynngd said:


> Is this project going to top the tallest building in the Philippines?


no. but it's going to be Makati's tallest residential building at 204 meters.


----------



## wynngd

Thanks alot c0kelitr0! I wish we have tower reaching 300+ meter...


----------



## Sinjin P.

^ Yeah, how I wish. But we're getting left out unfortunately. Our neighbours are getting a lot of 300+ metre talls...


----------



## _zner_

St. francis towers 



shotgun x said:


> Taken Dec 29


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*SERENDRA RESIDENCES - MULTIPLE TOWERS update!!!*




laquacherra said:


> The posts for the perimeter fence are up at One Serendra on 11th Avenue. There aren't any yet on the Two Serendra side.
> 
> 
> *One Serendra, December 31, 2006*


----------



## diz

^^ There's one planned called Manila Tower in QC.

The Hospital Tower for UST is awesome!! kay:


----------



## OtAkAw

^^Or perhaps a giant ferris wheel smack right in between Rockwell and Makati CBD.


----------



## redu23

Kelan ba tayo magkakaron ng 300+m na bldg?, hehe


----------



## Sinjin P.

^ Please speak ENGLISH, we're not on our local forum.

And your question, when we will have a 300m+ building? It depends, if the Lopez Tower and SkyCity continue to get stalled, then I do not know


----------



## wynngd

OtAkAw said:


> ^^Or perhaps a giant ferris wheel smack right in between Rockwell and Makati CBD.



Yeah that's a good idea! Perhaps in Rockwell center near the Pasig River.


----------



## Ese del 69

Sorry for this maybe naive question but...you people from Manila always talk about "Metro Manila", is this the official town's name, or you talk about the entire metropolitan area?
Anyway, many nice projects in this booming town!


----------



## wynngd

^^ Metro Manila is refering to the group of city that composed the National Capital Region in the Philippines. It is composed of different cities like Makati, Pasig, Mandaluyong, Quezon, Manila and other cities. Makati is considered the center for Business followed by Ortigas Center which is in the boundary of 2 cities (Pasig and Mandaluyong). Thus, Metro Manila is a region not a town or a single city.


----------



## Sinjin P.

^ Yeah, to make that short, Metro Manila is the National Capital Region. :yes:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE RESIDENCES 1TOWER*




thomasian said:


> *01.12.06*





*
FAIRWAYS TOWER*


thomasian said:


> O eto na, a closer shot!
> 
> 01.12.07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're putting those cladding on the sides...





*JOYA LOFTS Twin TOWERS*


thomasian said:


> *01.12.07*


----------



## redu23

Kudos for PI.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ONE CORPORATE CENTRE - 2++M glass tower!!*




Francis20 said:


> here are OCC photos taken last Jan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's indeed 19th floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few meters away from Antel


----------



## Sinjin P.

Why 2xx+? Isn't their a specified height yet?


----------



## MNL

is there already a model of manila tower? i wanna see it!


----------



## JustHorace

*The Manila Tower*


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*SOHO CENTRAL*


rustyboi said:


> took this earlier today... the SOHO thing is behind EDSA Shang.  ka level na ng Cityland Shaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^this one's on New Year's Day








*FIFTH AVENUE PLACE*


pau_p1 said:


> from Robinsons Land..


----------



## QatPhils

well i don't see a boom there. Not enough buildings underconstruction.


----------



## FrancisXavier

Thaaron4 said:


> well i don't see a boom there. Not enough buildings underconstruction.


:blahblah: :down:


----------



## jbkayaker12

Remittances last year for the months of January to November 2006 from overseas workers according to the Central Bank in the Philippines amounted to $11.5 billion US dollars. The amount coursed through banks does not include all the remittances using other channels. 

Asian Development Bank place the remittances between $14 to $21 Billion US Dollars last year considering all channels of remittances, these figures are enough to fuel the surge in real estate activity in the country considering that shelther aside from education are foremost on the Filipino mindset. 

Latest figures show Filipinos are employed in around 194 countries all over the world.


----------



## TORONTOCOPENHAGEN

Looks impressive....


----------



## diz

Haha... I guess something not good happend to someone in Manila. *cough*Thaaron4*cough*

@Thaaron4: You must be blind.


----------



## wafu21m

Thaaron4 said:


> well i don't see a boom there. Not enough buildings underconstruction.


if he is really a filipino, at least he will give credit to manila. but he didn't. I guess he's just jealous and insecure

viva manila! for its continued progress. God bless the Philippines.


----------



## c0kelitr0

Century City


----------



## c0kelitr0




----------



## c0kelitr0




----------



## _zner_

^^ that looks pretty wonderful!


----------



## diz

Wow, Holy Crap!


----------



## FrancisXavier

and that shall rise where? QC?


----------



## wynngd

^^ In the old Makati IS site.


----------



## FrancisXavier

Oh yeah.. I remember reading an article about the multi billion development project for that IS property..


----------



## diz

Wow. Makati will look so cool.


----------



## FrancisXavier

any idea about the height of these developments?


----------



## diz

No clue but they seem like they're incredibly tall. More than 210+ meters maybe.


----------



## flymordecai

Hopefully you're right! We need more 200+ meter towers. I think they look taller because the towers are skinny. Can't wait for construction to start!!


----------



## wynngd

There's a thread on this in Philippine forum. I read that Jerde partnership I think is the one who designed this. Jerde is the one who designe the Kanyon in Istanbul. This project will be awesome :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## _zner_

Lancaster Suites Manila Atrium Towers I, II(The Atrium Tower A) - Mandaluyong 




PLCMarketing said:


>





PLCMarketing said:


>


----------



## Tahimek

^^ Lancaster Suites looks much better than I had anticipated .


----------



## FrancisXavier

and it looks taller than it actually is..^^


----------



## wynngd

^^ What is the height of Lancaster???


----------



## diz

Metro Manila's Newest Skyline


Jhaelnis said:


> Fort Bonifacio Global City through the early morning sunlight. January 24 2007. *by erik lacson*​


----------



## SNT1

are century city towers over 200m? MM needs moar 200m scrapers


----------



## six453

c0kelitr0 said:


> Century City
> 
> nice find
> where did you get these image grabs? care to share the video if ever?


----------



## Sinjin P.

^ For more info, please visit the Century City thread in the Philippine Forums: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=370921


----------



## crappypants

lancaster is not that glassy but looks nicer than i thought it would.


----------



## kevinb

@Fhoy: Wow! Ang galing! When will the construction start?

I'm excited for Fort Bonifacio's soon-boom. :colgate:


----------



## c0kelitr0

my gawd, another "city"...

Entertainment City, Manila Bay


----------



## c0kelitr0

the other "city"

Century City, Makati


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ADRIATICO PLACE RESIDENCES- 3TOWERS*
1.27.07


SQ said:


>






*ONE GATEWAY PLACE*


Dvorak said:


>


----------



## MNL

is the century place in the fort?? can someone specify that??


----------



## kevinb

c0kelitr0 said:


> the other "city"
> 
> Century City, Makati


Wow talaga! 

@MNL: It's said in the first photo that Century City is in Makati.


----------



## paw25694

century city is great! how tall does the tallest tower of it?? (duh! confusing question.. lol!)


----------



## paw25694

and i want to ask, there is an observation tower in entertainment city @ manila bay, how tall is it?


----------



## c0kelitr0

paw25694 said:


> century city is great! how tall does the tallest tower of it?? (duh! confusing question.. lol!)


we still don't have that much information as this has been announced just recently but based on their renderings...the tallest could go up to 50 stories.



paw25694 said:


> and i want to ask, there is an observation tower in entertainment city @ manila bay, how tall is it?


we have no information for this one as well but we will keep you posted!


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE RSIDENCES - 3 TOWERS*





jgacis said:


> Hi, just wanted to show more pics of The Residences At Greenbelt from my last visit this January 2007. I bought a 2 bedroom unit in October 2005 at the San Lorenzo Tower, 37th floor with a view of the downtown Makati skyline. I actually wanted to get the higher floors, but the last and highest floor available with the longer balcony in the living/dining room was the 37th floor. The higher floors had the smaller balconies in the master bedroom (how romantic, di ba?).
> 
> Its amazing how this development is right across the street from the Greenbelt Malls and Landmark. From there you have Shangri-La, Glorietta, and even the Ayala MRT station. They'll eventually construct a walk-over from the TRAG to Greenbelt so no need to cross any streets!
> 
> Looking up at Laguna Tower
> 
> 
> 
> Working late at night on San Lorenzo Tower, Arnaiz St.
> 
> 
> 
> A bit blurry, but a sneak peak of the skyline views in front of the TRAG (from Arnaiz St., probably filled up with more construction by the time the Manila Tower is finished)
> 
> 
> 
> San Lorenzo construction with Laguna Tower background
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Laguna Tower balconies
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I forget we're still in the Philippines!!! HAHA!!
> 
> 
> 
> One last view


----------



## Termsap

I want to cry when I saw this but I'm also happy with your country. The bad thing is my country is geting worse and other country is going to beat us...


----------



## wynngd

^^ I heard Thailand is going ok now. The martial law is already lifted in ~50% of the country.


----------



## BoNduRanT

Century City will be located in Kalayaan Avenue corner Makati Avenue.


----------



## kevinb

Termsap said:


> I want to cry when I saw this but I'm also happy with your country. The bad thing is my country is geting worse and other country is going to beat us...


Don't worry. Asians are resilient so if you feel your country is getting worse at the moment, it will surely get better after a few years. kay:


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*@ c0kelitr0*

Judging from the quality of the render for Entertainment City, I feel it's a rip-off project (If you know what I mean.). I mean, it, most probably, won't be realized within the forseeable future. It's like the type of render one gets from a fake developer.

Now, don't get me wrong. I didn't say it really is a fake project but, based on my gutt-feeling, this project seems to be bordering as a visionary/fantasized/imaginary project rather than a real project.

Century City, on the other hand, is a very convincing project. I like it to be completed a.s.a.p. so that I can have a third option as to a real-estate investment. _Initially, I was planning to buy a condo-unit at either The Columns [Third Tower] or at Serendra_.


----------



## Mithril Cloud

DLS-CSB School of Design and Arts Building updates









Guess what ruined the view









Rear









Rear 2









Rear 3









Ground









Theater 1









Theater 2









Central lobby exterior









Ground 2









Central part side view 1









Central part side view 2


----------



## wynngd

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> Judging from the quality of the render for Entertainment City, I feel it's a rip-off project (If you know what I mean.). I mean, it, most probably, won't be realized within the forseeable future. It's like the type of render one gets from a fake developer.
> 
> Now, don't get me wrong. I didn't say it really is a fake project but, based on my gutt-feeling, this project seems to be bordering as a visionary/fantasized/imaginary project rather than a real project.
> 
> Century City, on the other hand, is a very convincing project. I like it to be completed a.s.a.p. so that I can have a third option as to a real-estate investment (Initially, I was planning to buy a condo-unit at either The Columns (Third Tower) or at Serendra).


I took the pic of the development from the Mabuhay in flight magazine of PAL. This is a project of PAGCOR. I think they are still waiting for something. see below news from Manila Std site:



Being the third largest source of revenue for the national treasury, Pagcor is building on Bagong Nayon Pilipino the “Entertainment City Manila,” the Philippines’ answer to the global casino entertainment market. 

This project is a 120-hectare complex proposed to be built in the Bay City reclamation area along Roxas Boulevard. More than a venue for world-class casino entertainment, the Entertainment City will have theme parks, hotels, residential villages, convention centers, recreational facilities and a cultural center. Its main focus will be family entertainment where parents and children can come and experience attractions each member will enjoy. I wish I live long enough to see that day. 

And consider all these: The amount of much-needed jobs the Entertainment City will generate should be more than enough reason to convince our legislators to grant Pagcor a franchise extension that will enable the project to attract investors and break ground right away. 

Furthermore, the complex is projected to bring in approximately $15 billion in investments and other forms of revenue over a 10-year period. The best part about building the Entertainment City is the fact that it will not cost the Filipino taxpayer one single centavo as all expenses will be shouldered by investors.



here's another news from Manila Std last May 05,2006...

As early as five years ago, the state-run Pagcor came out with a novel idea of developing a massive, multibillion special economic tourism and entertainment zone which is expected to rival the top industry players of the world. I refer to the Pagcor-proposed Bagong Nayon Pilipino Entertainment City-Manila.

Once opened, the Entertainment City alone could have generated more than 240,000 jobs as well as infused much-needed foreign investment to the economy. This does not include the multiplier effect on other industries such as services, construction and manufacturing.

The sad part is that while this project remains in the pipeline, and prospective investors are awaiting, Pagcor still has also to await the renewal of its expiring franchise in 2008 from the Senate. Imagine what has gone down the drain. What I am concerned about is that by the time we get our acts together, and when the Senate realizes that we are missing the boat, it will probably be too late. It has always been like this in this country. Politicians procrastinate at the expense of the people.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*SERENDRA RESIDENCES*


QuietLife said:


> Some Serendra pics I took last December:






*SOMA TWIN TOWERS*




QuietLife said:


> A couple of pics taken last December:


----------



## paw25694

how tall is soma?


----------



## _zner_

Joya at Rockwell Center, Makati



thomasian said:


> from e-rockwell.com


----------



## wafu21m

any updates about the st. francis towers? is there an u/c ongoing with 250 m+ tower?


----------



## Miko_skyhigh

the construction of the st. francis towers is in full blast.the 1st tower is already more than 10 floors finished.....pretty soon we will have an additional tower in the metro manila skyline and will be the tallest in the ortigas center area.....i wonder why its not included in the list/diagram of the skyscraperpage.com since its construction is in full blast!!!


----------



## Miko_skyhigh

SOMA is not that tall..maybe bordering on the 150 to 170 meters height...watch out for the st. francis towers...its roof height is 212 meters and the spire/or the accent design on top of the roof would make it 227 meters in height....it will be the 2nd or 3rd tallest in metro manila after the PBCom tower(259mts) and or GT international tower(217mts).


----------



## Quebec16

interesting


----------



## aranetacoliseum

thomasian said:


> *The Grand Towers - Vito Cruz, Manila*
> 
> From the makers of the tallest residential condo, the 57-storey 1322 Golden Empire, comes a 42 storey condo rising along Vito Cruz, Manila.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Towers, a 42-storey, twin tower condominium development rising along historic Vito Cruz Street near the corner of TAFT Avenue, Manila. A three minute walk from De La Salle University and St. Scholastica's College, right in front of Rizal Memorial Stadium.
> 
> A hallmark of modern architectural fusion design, THE GRAND TOWERS intercepts the future with an iconic yet versatile interpretation of the new urban residence. Amenities, features and creature comforts were carefully designed and selected with you specifically in mind.
> 
> The 2 gallery floors of commercial spaces targets a selected group of locators offering services such as convenience stores, food outlets, bank, internet cafes, laundry, travel agencies and other shops.
> 
> Relax and unwind in amenities floor's many offerings like swimming pool, game room,sauna, spa, health walk and many more.
> 
> Use it as your home or buy it as an investment, the project's location, features, aesthetics and quality makes this a best offer.
> 
> The Grand Towers is only a walk away to top universities, transportations, malls, sports complex and just a few minutes to the business districts of Manila and Makati.


i like it!


----------



## great184

Knowing 1322 Golden, this construction will take a LONG (understatement) time


----------



## wafu21m

c0kelitr0 said:


> Proposed
> 
> Location: Unknown (actually we are still arguing if this is really going to be in Manila??)
> 
> *Shangri-la Asia Limited Corporate Tower* -- *67 storeys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by (((myx)))


Btw, what happened with this one? will this be in Manila? This will be very iconic


----------



## FrancisXavier

i thought UST students made that design? So Manila perhaps..


----------



## Sinjin P.

Hmm, isn't that just a thesis material as previously posted?


----------



## great184

^^ Has to be, too original and beautiful hehe


----------



## FrancisXavier

it looks like an expensive pen...


----------



## redu23

fountain pen, :lol:


----------



## c0kelitr0

paw25694 said:


> how tall is soma?


we have no official height but they should be at least 160 meters. the towers are actually tall at 45 stories.


----------



## mygz14

Follow this link 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/55/Makatimg.jpg


----------



## _zner_

The Residence at Greenbelt



gridloc said:


> TRAG cons. update 02007:


----------



## _zner_

net cube



pau_p1 said:


> they have a program at the lot next to it... I'm not sure if this is related with the full booking of Net Cube.. or if Net Quad will break ground...


----------



## kevinb

wafu21m said:


> Btw, what happened with this one? will this be in Manila? This will be very iconic


Is this Dubai-inspired? :colgate:


----------



## White_soX

Oh cool, i've been to Market market and stay at Rockwell awesome place!!!But the market market interior is bad thou


----------



## Sinjin P.

White_soX said:


> Oh cool, i've been to Market market and stay at Rockwell awesome place!!!But the market market interior is bad thou


Not really, it's an Ayala Mall and none of the Ayala Malls are ugly (compared to SM :lol: )


----------



## _zner_

the residences at greenbelt



tatabobbit said:


>


----------



## TexasSkyWatcher

Wow, that's a long list! Go Manila!


----------



## _zner_

another update for [email protected] kay:



jun_of said:


> Pictures taken 2/20/07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shots taken from the 18th floor of New World Hotel


----------



## _zner_

GLOBAL CITY UPDATES!






tyronne said:


> "Ferpect!"--_Nel_ :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by Geourgina (flickr)





tyronne said:


> Rarely we see BGC from this angle. Bellagio looks nice from afar on this angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by stateoftrance (pbase)


----------



## Khem

Awesome pics of FBGC!
Really well-planned city of the future...
Nice update Myx! Hope to see more...


----------



## jbkayaker12

White_soX said:


> Oh cool, i've been to Market market and stay at Rockwell awesome place!!!But the market market interior is bad thou


I agree, Market! Market! has nice exterior but not much for its interior. The concept of Market! Market! is like a shopping mall/flea market where haggling is allowed. Rockwell Center is definitely world class!!


----------



## IsaganiZenze

*Fort Bonifacio Global City, Taguig*

taken by azski from webshots.com











taken by jaredflo from flickr.com










posted by GRIDLOC from PhilForums



gridloc said:


> Fort Boni aerial shots:


----------



## nayki

*another Fort Bonifacio Global City project*

*Blue Sapphire*



Dvorak said:


>


:banana:


----------



## nayki

*Blue Sapphire scale model*



realtor_manila said:


>


----------



## SugarFreak

aranetacoliseum said:


> *proposed "LOPEZ CENTRE" (320M) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *soon to construct "EGI SKYCITY TOWER"(335M) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c/o pinoyforumers)






c0kelitr0 said:


> Proposed
> 
> Location: Unknown (actually we are still arguing if this is really going to be in Manila??)
> 
> *Shangri-la Asia Limited Corporate Tower* -- *67 storeys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo by (((myx)))


Very beautiful and nice towers! Stunning picture @ the 2nd that i quoted.


----------



## Sinjin P.

Unfortunately, the 2nd quote is possibly just a "thesis" material


----------



## nayki

*GA SkySuites*



basti said:


> Sorry here's a better one, from their site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again sorry for the odd pic, I just copied and pasted the lower part (diff color due to the animation from their site)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another from the paper...





tcchua said:


> To end all debates on its location...
> 
> http://www.gaskysuites.com/map.html


:banana:


----------



## alexela

^^* how tall will that be?*


----------



## IsaRic

alexela said:


> ^^* how tall will that be?*


no word yet but from estimates so far, it might go at least 230 meters


----------



## diz

^^ I wish it was a replacement for SKYcity.


----------



## IsaRic

diz said:


> ^^ I wish it was a replacement for SKYcity.


well diz, isnt SkyCity just on-hold?


----------



## diz

^^ I hope so.


----------



## Insanedriver

^^ omg...
by next year, i'll be going home for college...
seeing recent developments makes me so exited
as me and my classmates are planning for buying
a unit...


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*Fort Legend Tower [30F]*



realtor_manila said:


> A new condo will rise again at Bonfacio Global City.
> 
> Developer is : Fort Legend Towers Corporation (However, the person who answered the phone said that the name of their office is Vita Realty Corporation.)
> 
> www.fortlegendtowers.com -- But, the website is down!
> 
> Lot enclosed with a blue fence is the location of this new project. (Note: Ongoing construction of St. Luke's Hospital at the background.)







*THE CAPIIAL TOWER*


thomasian said:


> Live beyond the limits at The Capital Towers - Federal Land's newest development right at the heart of Quezon City's premeire area. Its masterplanned community is composed of three residential condominiums and a commercial arcade that highlights an ideal urban living for young professionals and starting families.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In The Capital Towers, you get to experience prestigious lifestyle because of its modern, bright and efficient design and upscale ambiance. The Capital Towers also give its resident the luxury of space because its units come in bigger sizes, higher ceilings and more breathing space than other developments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOCATION*
> 
> The Capital Towersis strategically located along E. Rodriguez Avenue, Quezon City. It is very accessible to various major points linking Metro Manila's two capital cities - Quezon City and Manila, and the progressive municipality of San Juan. The site is near St. Luke's Medical Center, a first-class and world-recognized health institutuion; the New Manila community, Quezon City's first premiere subdivision development; and they lively Tomas Morato commercial strip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AMENITIES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitness / Wellness Center
> Daycare / Children's area
> Swimming Pool
> Reflecting Pool
> Jogging Path
> Multi-Purpose Hall
> Podium View deck
> Individual Lobby per Tower
> Storage Space for Big Units
> Service Ledge for Each Unit
> 2 Hi-Speed Elevators and 1 Service Elevator
> Audio-Video Security System
> Ample Parking Space
> 24-hour Standby Generator
> *
> PROJECT FINISHES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unit Floor Finishes*
> Living / Dining: Wood flooring
> Bedrooms: Wood flooring
> Kitchen: Ceramic Tiles
> Utility Room: Colored cement finish
> Maid’s Room: Colored cement finish
> Toilet & Bath: Ceramic Tiles
> 
> *Wall Finishes*
> Living / Dining: Plastered painted
> Bedroom: Plastered painted cement
> Kitchen: Ceramic tiles
> Utility Room: Plastered painted cement
> Maid’s Room: Plastered painted cement
> Toilet & Bath: Ceramic Tiles
> 
> *Ceiling Finishes*
> Living / Dining: Painted rubbed concrete
> Bedroom: Combination of painted gypsum board and painted rubbed concrete
> Utility Room: Painted rubbed concrete
> Maid’s Room: Painted rubbed concrete
> Toilet & Bath: Painted moisture resistant gypsum board
> 
> *Elevator Lobby*
> Floor: Homogenous tiles
> Wall: Plastered painted cement
> Ceiling: Painted gypsum board
> 
> *Hallway / Corridor*
> Floor: Homogenous tiles
> Wall: Plastered painted cement
> Ceiling: Painted gypsum board
> 
> *Function Room*
> Floor: Carpet
> Wall: Plastered painted cement
> Ceiling: Painted gypsum board
> 
> *Unit Height*
> Unit Floor to Floor Height: 3.00 m
> Unit Floor to Ceiling Height: 2.75 m
> 
> *Power Supply / Generator*
> Common areas: 100% power supply back-up
> Residential unit: min. of 30% power supply back-up
> 
> *Communication*
> - Provision for Cable TV
> - Provision forTelephone lines
> 
> *Mechanical*
> Elevator: 2 passenger elevators, 1 passenger/ service elevator
> Load Capacity: 900 kilos lift capacity (ave. 14-15 persons)
> No. of Passengers: Transports average of 43 persons every 5 minutes
> Speed: About 32 sec. waiting time only
> 
> *Fire Protection / Alarm*
> - Water sprinkler system
> - Fire alarm and detection system
> 
> *UNIT LAYOUT *​
> *1-Bedroom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2-Bedroom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3-Bedroom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FLOOR PLAN*​


----------



## aranetacoliseum

THE RESIDENCES 3 towers updates


tower 1 - almost finished
tower 2 "the taller one" -37th floor
tower 3- ???


Dvorak said:


> July 6, they're on the 35th going 36th floor already...





thomasian said:


> From South Superhighway
> 
> *07.05.07*


----------



## Arkdriver

because for pinoys everything that come from the states is the best. That's why Filipino dream = american dream.


----------



## IslandSon.PH

_because for pinoys everything that come from the states is the best. That's why Filipino dream = american dream.
__________________
Life as a PILOT

http://flightplant.blogspot.com _

Not all vie for that dream. Mark my word we're gonna pull through in the coming years.


----------



## dattebayo

^^ got two accounts here in SCC??


----------



## pangyao™

wow, go manila, go..


----------



## pangyao™

the manila tower looks like a hotel somewhere in china, i think shanghai or beijing.. the tallest hotel in the world..


----------



## adverg

Few more years and the implementation of infrastructure project, Metro Manila will be hightlighted as one of the best skyline and city in Asia. If all this projects will visualize it's grandeur in few more years to come and the completion of road networks new projects and rehabilitation plans and the full blast greening of the the whole metropolis, this is something worth appreciating. More progress come, my Philippines.......


----------



## flymordecai

The Stay Tower, 48F, Fort Bonifacio Global City



[email protected]&W said:


> Latest Rendering...


I'm so glad that FBGC is beginning to show its potential!


----------



## diz

Wow. That's hot.


----------



## adverg

That is one of a kind design, very nice and I like glass cladded structure. Hope more innovative structure design will come out in the future, something like deconstructive concept.


----------



## diz

*Trion Towers*


----------



## aranetacoliseum

diz said:


> *Trion Towers*



:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## flymordecai

arenacoliseum: You should update the first post with the new projects such as The Stay Tower, Trion Towers, Fort Legend Tower, etc.


----------



## asif iqbal

wow thats a Thirlla in Manila


----------



## Chris85

Wow. I like all of these projects!! Way to go Manila!! I think more of these projects should be featured in the "Highrises" forum so that more people could see them, especially the ones under construction.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*updates!*

*SOMA twin towers [42F + 41F]*



Lito said:


> additional picture.. yesterday lang ito.. nag traffic kasi after ng Jaipur kaya nag shot na rin ako




*ONE CORPORATE CENTRE [54F]*



boolateh said:


> On the 36th floor as of July 24:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 floors to go. Wow! Nice addition to the Ortigas skyline indeed!
> 
> :cheers1:





*ADRIATICO 3 towers [38F]*


thomasian said:


> *
> Last week...*


*manila w/ the future 3adriatico towers*



BoNduRanT said:


> A rendering I made with the 3 completed towers.
> 
> Photo by Victor Ong from Pbase. Posted by tyronne of SSC.




*SOHO CENTRAL [41F]*



laquacherra said:


> *July 24, 2007*




*THE RESIDENCES 3TOWERS [57F]*



oc_cal said:


> Was in the Phils last week for a quick break. Went to Makati to check out the progress.
> 
> Had dinner with friends at Casa Armas in G3. Took this picture from there because it sort of looks like the brochure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was from South Super Hwy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever wonder why to cost of the condos are high? Because you can't pay a person enough to do this...yikes!


----------



## diz

*Construction Updates*












realtor_manila said:


> Pictures taken 6/28/07.
> 
> I had an appointment with a client at One McKinley Place this afternoon, so I was able to take some pictures of the ongoing construction of The Icon. And yes, the steel bars are above the ground already.


----------



## IslandSon.PH

*any new data bout the on-hold SM-KS towers?*

here'a a link:
http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=113586


----------



## thyrdrail

wow, manila has a pretty nice skyline and architecture with some great skyscrapers. i just dont understand how a third world country like the philippines, with the ongoing continuous problems like government corruption, civil wars, and widespread poverty, can have such a top notch and affluent looking city like manila. manila looks more cosmopolitan than other cities located in more affluent asian countries like taipei in taiwan.


----------



## lumpia

Louman said:


> Lumpia: 30 years ago, our nation had a better reputation. The full economical and political effects of the Marcos Dictatorship had yet to take effect on our nation back in 1977. That's why I wouldn't exactly look at 30 years ago as a negative.


Oh yeah, I almost made the crazy mistake of forgetting the prestige the Phils had before the dawn of the Marcos years. :lol: But how on earth did the Marcos' alone screw the reputation of Manila up!? I mean, Thailand, Malaysia and Indonesia (Thailand up until very recently) had dictatorial regimes as well, but for some reason or other were/are regarded as highly successful ASEAN countries by foreigners, and hence are played up in world media, despite their shared flaws (squatters/slums/poverty etc). I wouldve thought the melodramatic reporting of Manila's slum problem by foreign media wouldve been acceptable to show during the 80's (when they started portraying Manila that way), but 20 years later and the media are not showing any different sides to the city, when there visibly are?? What do you guys think is going on?? :gossip:


----------



## philbern

> :lol: But how on earth did the Marcos' alone screw the reputation of Manila up!?


 He wasn't alone. Imelda was the other pea in the pod. 



> I mean, Thailand, Malaysia and Indonesia (Thailand up until very recently) had dictatorial regimes as well, but for some reason or other were/are regarded as highly successful ASEAN countries by foreigners, and hence are played up in world media, despite their shared flaws (squatters/slums/poverty etc).


 Forms of government of the above countries, while not necessarily democratic, had policies geared for sustained economic growth and eradication of poverty. Marcos was concerned with image building and Imelda provided the cosmetic touches.



> I wouldve thought the melodramatic reporting of Manila's slum problem by foreign media wouldve been acceptable to show during the 80's (when they started portraying Manila that way), but 20 years later and the media are not showing any different sides to the city, when there visibly are?? What do you guys think is going on?? :gossip:


 Business magazines are showing Manila's comeback but flak is persistent in most media due to the unresolved social and political issues.


----------



## diz

You guys, I can't say enough to point out how off topic you are.


----------



## thyrdrail

did imelda marcos ever go to jail? what is she doing now? how come filipinos always elect presidents who turn out to be corrupt? was corozan aquino corrupt too?


----------



## great184

^^ She may have not been, but she was nevertheless inept and ineffective as a president.


----------



## lumpia

diz said:


> You guys, I can't say enough to point out how off topic you are.


Oops, sorry diz :lol: OK, back to Projects & Construction!


----------



## thyrdrail

how many shoes did imelda marcos have? what size feet does she have? she looks like she's got big feet for an asian woman.


----------



## Miko_skyhigh

Imelda marcos has got more than 3,000 pairs of shoes when they left malacanang palace in 1986. For a Filipina she is indeed very tall with a height of 5’8” when the average Filipina height is only 5’0”….

The marcoses has been pictured as very corrupt and evil, while there maybe a little truth to it, I believe it has been blown out of proportion…..if only the majority of the Filipinos know the real truth behind our recent history…things would have been better with us Filipinos….

While our politicians can be a major reason for our country’s misfortune…We can also blame ourselves, the people for the misery that we as a nation have experienced…

We never learn as in the case of electing an inept/ineffective and unprincipled president in the name of Corazon aquino!!! First reason…..the former vice president doy laurel were asked to step down in favor of Cory as its standard bearer in the presidential elections.Doy laurel just had to do it for the sake of the country.Cory knows that she is not cut out for the presidency but nonetheless agreed to run if doy will step down…when doy laurel agreed to run as vice president, cory promised that she will step down after three years and give the presidency to him.. knowing that she is not fit to lead the country....BUT WHAT DID SHE DO???....SHE DID NOT HONOR HER WORD to the VP. In turn the VP has been slowly eased out of the aquino administration. When infact the VP is very qualified to be president as he has been a senator/statesman for a long time.

Second reason……when president marcos was dying in Hawaii he called on the vice president to meet him. The president intimated to the VP that he will give back to the Philippines billions of dollars if he is allowed to die in his homeland….Cory REFUSED and did not want to hear even a word of it from the VP…Had she done otherwise, it would have saved and lifted the country from poverty…..(?????but why did pres. marcos not use it while he is still in power???........its another long story though cuz it cannot materialize before the year 1988!!!).

..well im sorry if this thread is not about history!!!
…going back to the real topic!!!...tayong mga Pilipino ay sinasabing magaling sa maraming larangan like architecture….but seeing the capital cities of our neighbors…ang dami daming magagandang developments/designs ng buildings nila….pero ditto sa atin hindi masyadong interesting at beautiful ang mga design ng structures….bakit kaya ganun???even Jakarta,Saigon and Hanoi ay mas magaganda at fresh ang designs ng buildings nila diba….comment ko lang naman!!!


----------



## thyrdrail

Miko_skyhigh said:


> Imelda marcos has got more than 3,000 pairs of shoes when they left malacanang palace in 1986. For a Filipina she is indeed very tall with a height of 5’8” when the average Filipina height is only *5’0”*….


man, filipinos are friggin' short!!!



Miko_skyhigh said:


> …ang dami daming magagandang developments/designs ng buildings nila….pero ditto sa atin hindi masyadong interesting at beautiful ang mga design ng structures….bakit kaya ganun???even Jakarta,Saigon and Hanoi ay mas magaganda at fresh ang designs ng buildings nila diba….comment ko lang naman!!!


whobadeedoobadeedoo-whaaaat? man, you made alot of typos in your english there cuz i have no idea what you're saying there. me no readah spanglish!! :lol:


----------



## diz

^^ That was a bit offensive.

Miko_skyhigh: Please speak English outside our forums. -sinjin


----------



## thyrdrail

diz said:


> ^^ That was a bit offensive.
> 
> Miko_skyhigh: Please speak English outside our forums. -sinjin


just joking, cheeez!! don't be tho thenthitive!!


----------



## dattebayo

this THYRDRAIL has alot of posting which is out of topic


----------



## thyrdrail

shippuden said:


> this THYRDRAIL has alot of posting which is out of topic


have a big piece of SWEET meat, please. on me!! :lol:


----------



## Miko_skyhigh

sorry!!!from now on itl be straight english!!!

...what i meant in my last paragraph was that we filipinos especially professionals like architects are considered to be one of the best in the world...but i was just wondering when you look at the skylines/architecture of different cities in south east asia...they have so many really beautiful and exciting architecture unlike in manila....

...this is just my observation!!!but offcourse i love my own.....atleast with recent developments in manila, were getting to have more interesting projects now!!!


----------



## Miko_skyhigh

just asking!!!....what was offensive diz?? is it my using tagalog terms???hehe

thyrdrail, the new generation of filipinos are already quite tall.......but of course majority of filipinos still stand below 5'9"....


----------



## diz

> whobadeedoobadeedoo-whaaaat? man, you made alot of typos in your english there cuz i have no idea what you're saying there. me no readah spanglish!!


Actually, this was


----------



## lumpia

thyrdrail said:


> man, filipinos are friggin' short!!!
> 
> 
> 
> whobadeedoobadeedoo-whaaaat? man, you made alot of typos in your english there cuz i have no idea what you're saying there. me no readah spanglish!! :lol:


ermm, that wasnt "spanglish". Havent you ever heard of the Tagalog language before? :sly: c'mon!

anyway, back to the topic please (I do admit, it was partly my fault for the change in topic, but lets get back to it now people )

(oh PS thyrdrail: Filipino arent THAT short: My family stands between 5'2 to 5'8)


----------



## JustHorace

Alright. Back to developments then, shall we?

*Bellagio Residences, Fort Bonifacio*


laquacherra said:


> *August 11, 2007*





laquacherra said:


> *August 11, 2007*
> 
> Saint Francis Towers (left) and Soho Central (right), Mandaluyong City
> 
> 
> Jude12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us
Click to expand...


----------



## Insanedriver

thyrdrail said:


> man, filipinos are friggin' short!!!



los filipinos son bajo pero terible and hot... lol
(nothin, im pretty bored.. jeje)


----------



## thyrdrail

so did imelda marcos ever go to jail? did the marcos' ever return the money they stole from the country's coffers?


----------



## diz

The tallest tower in the Philippines is the PBCom Tower at *259 meters*. But there are towers under development and on hold. Those are: 

Lopez Centre Tower - *320m* - approved









EGI Skycity Tower - *335m* - on hold









Pagcor E-City Tower - *655m* - proposed?


----------



## dattebayo

^^ the last tower is very iconic. well I hope it will push through


----------



## ^sneakers^

what will that last one be, an observation tower?


----------



## _zner_

^^ it seems like.


----------



## nayki

*Crescent Park Residences - Bonifacio Global City*



realtor_manila said:


> Gibs, I'll post these renderings na.


..


----------



## diz

its beautiful


----------



## Chrisvenz

whoa... its kinda impossible that PAGCOR will build that ECITY tower... i mean 665m? are u guys serious? i think this building will just up to 350-360m only. hehehe


----------



## diz

with a budget of 20 billion dollars, it's possible.


----------



## dattebayo

^^ 20 billion dollars? wow. dubai's current project costs 20 billion too. it will really shape up manila.


----------



## Animo

The question is: will it push w/o any corruption/red tape?


----------



## Edmundtanso

well with Pagcor's $20 billion budget, they better have better renderings on their project =)


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*BELLAGIO towerII*



pau_p1 said:


> taken earlier..


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*The Residences 3towers*


Dvorak said:


> some pics.. the middle tower is now on the 47th floor.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

SM ESPALANADE @ SM BAY CITY



Jhaelnis said:


>


----------



## 3cr

Jhaelnis said:


> *AYALA CENTER REDEVELOPMENT: Greening the Philippines*
> 
> As the leading developer in the Philippines, Ayala Land Inc. is also at the forefront of sustainable design. Glorietta’s mixed-use redevelopment employs a “green strategy” that serves the company’s goals of creating energy efficiency and engaging the community. The green roof doubles as an urban park, turning retail focus outward and capturing foot traffic from a nearby mass transit station. Ramping systems establish a natural pedestrian thoroughfare, connecting the retail center to adjacent hotel and office towers. Natural ventilation and daylighting save energy while creating a comfortable environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :applause: :bow: :master:


*Ayala Center abuzz with new landscape *
Manila Times
http://www.manilatimes.net/national/2007/sept/23/yehey/property/20070923prop5.html

AYALA Center is abuzz with building new shopping, dining and entertainment facilities as it prepares to break ground for its new hotel project by year’s end. 

This was revealed by Jaime Ayala, President and chief executive of Ayala Land Inc. (ALI) who said that the new facilities assure both customers and mall tenants that there will be no reduction in available retail space and facilities as current buildings are removed to make way for the new hotels to be built in partnership with the Kingdom Hotel Investments. 

“We will make sure that concerns of all Ayala Center patrons, from the mall customers to the existing tenants and retailers, are addressed as we implement our new programs for Ayala Center in the coming year,” Ayala said. 

Well underway is the construction of the Glorietta 5 (G5) and a new but still unnamed parking building, both designed to accommodate the movement of shops, entertainment and parking facilities as the 7,377-square-meter property at the corner of Makati Avenue and Arnaiz Avenue (formerly Pasay Road), where the Park Square 2 mall and transport terminals currently stand is prepared to make way for the construction of the 300-room Fairmont Hotel, a 30-suite Raffles Hotel and 189 Raffles-branded residential units. 

The hotel project is a $153-million joint venture between the Ayala group and Saudi Arabian Prince Alwaleed bin Talal bin Abdulaziz Alsaud, founder and chairman of Dubai-based Kingdom Hotel Investments and listed as the world’s 13th-richest person and the “most successful businessman in the Middle East.” 

Slated to open in time for the start of the hotel projects on December 2007, the new car park complex has begun to rise in the Ayala Center area bound by Makati Avenue, The Landmark, Glorietta 4 and The Shangri-La Hotel. 

Furthermore, improvement in vehicle access facilities has been part of the meticulous planning from the start. First, there is the construction of Long Queuing lanes at the entrance ramp of the parking facility facing Shangri-La Hotel. Second, the adjacent North Drive facing The Landmark shall be further expanded to five lanes, with three entering and two exiting the Ayala Center. 

On the other hand the new G5 building will be located at the area surrounded by Ayala Avenue, Hotel Intercontinental, Glorietta 4 (G4) and Rustan’s. G5 will also bring many current Park Square 2 tenants closer to customer access. 

Beyond the transfer, however, G5 will have three levels of retail space covering 9,700 sqm and five levels of office space totaling 16,000 sqm. 

Parking space lost at the Park Square 2 will likewise be adequately augmented as G5 will have 291 parking slots in its two underground levels. Furthermore, this will be connected by a tunnel to the existing multilevel parking of G4, making access smooth and easy to all basement parking facilities in the Glorietta area. 

Timetable for completion of the G5 facility is October 2008. 

Major modifications to any well established landscape will involve major changes in established operational patterns and behavior—having to “bite the sour apple” to get things done. 

For the commuting public, enclosed and secure FX and Jeepney Terminals are being prepared at the EDSA Carpark and Park Square 1 respectively, providing easier access to the MRT —Ayala station. Buses, on the other hand, shall be going through a looped route on regular intervals throughout the Central Business District instead of remaining static in a fixed terminal. The existing taxi bays located in various sites throughout the Center are likewise being closely watched and improved. 

Attractive directional signs are being installed in strategic points throughout the Ayala Center to keep the public informed of the new jeepney, FX, taxi and bus access points.


----------



## diz

wow. that's exciting. it looks great.


----------



## dattebayo

rendering of the proposed Pagcor E-city Tower. - 655m 

it might be the 2nd tallest free standing structure in the world next to burj dubai


----------



## diz

LOL. I was watching ANC, and they announced it.


----------



## Jarenz

Wow...nice ... it will boost a lot of tourist... 

and Philippines will be put into record!!!!


----------



## IslandSon.PH

*here we come*

this tower will put our mark back on the globe. :banana2:


----------



## Sinjin P.

diz said:


> LOL. I was watching ANC, and they announced it.


So did they mention the specific figure of 655 meters?


----------



## Maxxclip

I need to see/ hear more about this very intriguing observation tower of ours.


----------



## nayki

*Richville Place [ 25F | res | u/c ] Sampaloc, Manila*









(Dont mind the background of the perspective):lol:
http://www.richvilleplace.com









"Prestige and Proximity Within Your Reach":nuts: 
Location : *Lacson Avenue between Dapitan and Laong-laan St.*
Developer : *RICHFED REALTY INC. *

Building Features

*AMENITIES*

- Promenade
- Lobby / Reception Area
- Lounge / Study Area
- Kiosk
- Swimming Pool
- Gym
- Laundry Area

*FACILITIES*

- Provision for telephone line
- Provision for cable television
- Provision for internet connection 
- 24-hour Security Station
- Closed Circuit TV (CCTV)
- 2 High-Speed Passenger Lifts
- 2 Parking Levels Mail Room with Individual Mailboxes
- 2 Commercial Spaces Available
- Smoke & Heat Detectors w/ Fire Alarm & Sprinkler System
- Underground Reservior & Overhead Water Tank
- Standby Generators

Project Update : (09/26/07) They are now working on the 2nd floor and it seems the construction progress is good base on my observation. No signs of delay from the beggining.


----------



## nayki

*Little Baguio Terraces - San Juan city*



thomasian said:


> http://www.freewebs.com/littlebaguioterraces/lbt location map.jpg


....


----------



## JustHorace

^^Nice! Cool projects. Very practical, but some are really awesome!


----------



## KING BOB

Looks like KL having some competition, kind of reminds me of sungei besi hub (selangor turf club) and plaza raykat, I wish we had a 600 or 700m tower building right now hno:


----------



## nayki

*Bonifacio E-Services Building - Bonifacio Global City, Taguig city*



pau_p1 said:


> this lunchtime I just saw a new project to rise in BGC... Bonifacio E-Services Bldg... they had a groundbreaking ceremony this morning... and the location is just beside the Sapphire building along 31st street... I took shots using my phone...
> 
> I just thought of creating a new thread for this.. so if you have info on this... please post away..


...


----------



## nayki

*The Symphony Tower - Quezon City*










*PAGCOR Entertainment City - Pasay City*


----------



## SugarFreak

^^..is this a premier casino and gambling city (Pasay City) in the whole country of Philippines??? Like the Mall of Asia in Manila and SM City Bacolod ,,, which has a spectacular view of scenic Manila bay,,,and the harbor of Guimaras strait... This will give the goers the added attraction of fresh air and breath taking view of this open waterway...


----------



## diz

Jhaelnis said:


> So did they mention the specific figure of 655 meters?


I don't know. I mostly paid attention to the pictures. But from what I can recall, they mentioned that PAGCOR was soon going to choose a design from multiple designs submitted by different companies.


----------



## flesh_is_weak

shippuden said:


> rendering of the proposed Pagcor E-city Tower. - 655m
> 
> it might be the 2nd tallest free standing structure in the world next to burj dubai


what are we waiting for then? call back all those pinoys working on the construction of the dubai monster...we have our own supertall to build (provided that the government comes up with the money to get it started )


----------



## Insanedriver

so they have different designs to choose from? hmm
i bet that would mean different height too

let's just hope for the best


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*AZOTEA de ESPANA*


nayki said:


> Developer: Squareland 707, Inc.
> Status: Pre-Selling
> Turn-over / Completion Date: October 2010
> Location: Manila City
> Address: Espana Blvd. cor. M.F. Jhocson St., Sampaloc, Manila (across UST )





*BURGUNDRY east of Forbes*











*HARTON tower*


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ST.FRANCIS towers [60FLOORS]*



Sinjin P. said:


> _*updates!*_
> 
> 
> thomasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> *09.29.30*
Click to expand...


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*Avida Towers San Lazaro - Multi-tower*


ishtefh_03 said:


>


*UPDATE!*


SQ said:


>


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*FORT WAVES tower* "2nd design":nuts: 












laquacherra said:


> here's the uncropped version of the kiddo's shot taken from Fifth Avenue with her trusty little point and shoot...
> 
> 
> *August 27, 2007*






*Q TOWER [149.45m][40F]*

From the website josealiling.com.ph
Owned by Quantuvis Resources Corp.
(Asia United Bank Headquarters)












phichanad said:


> pictures at the jobsite as of May 29, 2007...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ang liit na ng tao dito sa pics na to!
> 
> as far as I can remember nung nasa temfacil ako last week, 29 meters ata ang depth ng excavation...


----------



## Insanedriver

grrr....
i cant stand to look at the fort waves :lol:

cute though


----------



## weirdo

q tower's design isn't very exciting.


----------



## hiiamdib

when will the St. Francis towers be finished, I can wait to see my newest favorite twin tower. Hope I don't get dissappointed with the finished product.


----------



## benchjade

aranetacoliseum said:


> *FORT WAVES tower* "2nd design":nuts:



wow!!!


----------



## barukdok

WANCH said:


> Despite the skyscraper boom, I would like to say it again and again but the majority of them are *condos*. There should be a balance between residential and commericial high-rises kinda like what they are doing in Jakarta.


it's called Supply and Demand. there are more than 10 million residents in metro manila (15 million plus with the influx of transients from neighboring areas at daytime) and a significant portion of that can afford condo units. why? mainly because of BPO and OFW money (not to mention that the affluent are becoming more affluent). 

in the next three years, OFWs will continue to grow in number, but the BPO industry is expected to achieve significant growth: the industry will quadruple in size. that means you will see a spike in demand for BPO office space. of course, the demand for condo hi-rises will go along with that. 

with that, i hope you drop the issue. it's like listening to a child say, "are we there yet, are we there yet, are we there yet..." peace.:cheers:


----------



## nayki

*8 Forbestown Road - Bonifacio Global City (BGC)*



--SuperB0y-- said:


> pics courtesy of sachel! thanks @sachel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ganda talaga ng project na ito!!!


:cheers:


----------



## diz

cool i like. they should add a big screen tv there for some random reason.


----------



## Manila-X

barukdok said:


> it's called Supply and Demand. there are more than 10 million residents in metro manila (15 million plus with the influx of transients from neighboring areas at daytime) and a significant portion of that can afford condo units. why? mainly because of BPO and OFW money (not to mention that the affluent are becoming more affluent).
> 
> in the next three years, OFWs will continue to grow in number, but the BPO industry is expected to achieve significant growth: the industry will quadruple in size. that means you will see a spike in demand for BPO office space. of course, the demand for condo hi-rises will go along with that.
> 
> with that, i hope you drop the issue. it's like listening to a child say, "are we there yet, are we there yet, are we there yet..." peace.:cheers:


With the fear of US economic recession, do you think the BPO industry will still grow in Philippines?


----------



## nayki

^^Yes, because US will surely recover


----------



## nayki

*Manila Ocean Park*

Courtesy of benchchade



















*Agos*









*Bahura*









*Kalaliman*









*Buhay na Karagatan*









*Laot*









*Overhang Tank*









*Pating*


----------



## barukdok

WANCH said:


> With the fear of US economic recession, do you think the BPO industry will still grow in Philippines?



yes, but probably not as fast. for the following reasons, among others:

1. jobs that have nothing to do with consumption such as medical and legal transcription will continue to have a demand, with or without recession 
2. these are the jobs americans don't want in the first place
3. telemarketing will all the more be needed to persuade americans to consume more in a time of recession (the same concept holds true for advertising)
4. outsourcing markets such as the uk and australia have yet to be tapped, although they're coming in by trickles
5. many americans will still have no idea how to operate the electronic gadgets they bought pre-recession and somebody has to tell them how


----------



## [dx]

-TC- said:


> *Design Team*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Success is a state of mind. One not only has to be in that state. One has to live there."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Night Shot*





-TC- said:


> *One Central*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location Map*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mini Rain Forest*





-TC- said:


> *7th Floor Amenities*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 8th to 42nd Floor Plans*


From the Philippine sub-forums


----------



## Manila-X

barukdok said:


> yes, but probably not as fast. for the following reasons, among others:
> 
> 1. jobs that have nothing to do with consumption such as medical and legal transcription will continue to have a demand, with or without recession
> 2. these are the jobs americans don't want in the first place
> 3. telemarketing will all the more be needed to persuade americans to consume more in a time of recession (the same concept holds true for advertising)
> 4. outsourcing markets such as the uk and australia have yet to be tapped, although they're coming in by trickles
> 5. many americans will still have no idea how to operate the electronic gadgets they bought pre-recession and somebody has to tell them how


In in long, Philippine will overtake India and the BPO centre of Asia. I can't imagine that in the future, more than half of the metro's population will be employed by BPO companies. If that happens. Manila will end up as a nocturnal city


----------



## Smallville

barukdok said:


> yes, but probably not as fast. for the following reasons, among others:
> 
> 1. jobs that have nothing to do with consumption such as medical and legal transcription will continue to have a demand, with or without recession
> 2. these are the jobs americans don't want in the first place
> 3. telemarketing will all the more be needed to persuade americans to consume more in a time of recession (the same concept holds true for advertising)
> 4. outsourcing markets such as the uk and australia have yet to be tapped, although they're coming in by trickles
> 5. many americans will still have no idea how to operate the electronic gadgets they bought pre-recession and somebody has to tell them how


Are you serious? Americans don't want to do medical jobs? I beg to differ. The fact is many Americans are going to school or retraining for jobs in the medical field.

Telemarketing to persuade Americans to consume more. Do you live in the United States? Telemarketers are like piriahs here. I hang up on them all the time. I don't need anyone to persuade me to spend money. If I have the money and I want or need something then I will buy it. It is really that simple. It isn't rocket science.

Many Americans still have no idea how to operate the electronic gadgets they bought pre-recession and somebody has to tell them how! Are you kidding me. So, I guess we Americans are just wandering around blindly untill someone in the Philippines shows us how to use our gadgets. Then how did we become a 13 trillion dollar economy if we don't understand how to use all of our gadgets. I don't know the kind of people you hang out with. But the people I know are very tech savy from small kids to older adults. So, you might want to rephrase that statement. 

My wife is from the Philippines so I have a great deal of respect for the Philippines and the people that live there. The Philippne economy is an amazing story and has been for a while now. I hope that it continues to grow. I think that the Philippines is projected to grow 7 percent this year although that might come down if we go into a recession here in the United States. 

The fed will probably lower the interest rate another 50 basis points this Tuesday to try and thwart a recession. The 150 billion dollar tax package may help as well. All though this will be short term like for the next two quarters. I would like to see real constructive tax reform here in the United States. We are at 5% unemployment in the United States and that is considered full employment here because some people just will not work for whatever reason. Interest rates are dropping and the median house price is declining. Now is a good time to buy before things go up again in a few years. There is always an opportunity to make money in a good market or a bad market if you are ready to take advantage of the opportunities that come your way.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

BELLAGIO TOWERS



-TC- said:


> Per Superboy 01-17-08:


----------



## diz

TheRick said:


> Congrats Gridloc...
> Perfect choice of unit... High enough to look over Serendra 1 and not on the side of Infinity...
> Even when Two Serendra goes up... Your view on your master's bedroom and living room will never be obstructed...


----------



## wheel of steel

^^ Nice development around.... :banana:


----------



## filcan

Wow..alot of development happening in the last two pictures at ganda pa rin kay:


----------



## diz

St. Luke's Hospital - Bonifacio Global City


laquacherra said:


> *January 27, 2008*


----------



## Tahimek

The Residences at Greenbelt - Makati City


jun_of said:


>


----------



## wheel of steel

^^ There is so much beauty on this building....:cheers:


----------



## Rasputin

I want to live in that place.


----------



## wheel of steel

^^ God News.... Always in the Philippines.... I love you!!! RP:banana:


----------



## _zner_

one corporate center



Shazzam said:


> Some update pics taken this afternoon.....


----------



## wheel of steel

^^ Nice Updates! Thanks....:cheers:


----------



## icarusrising

The GA Twin Towers in Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila 2/1/2008...


----------



## icarusrising

The Dansalan and Mahogany Towers in Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila 2/1/2008...


----------



## jack2345

www.buy-wow-gold.org.cn 
good web


----------



## barukdok

Smallville said:


> Are you serious? Americans don't want to do medical jobs? I beg to differ. The fact is many Americans are going to school or retraining for jobs in the medical field.
> 
> Telemarketing to persuade Americans to consume more. Do you live in the United States? Telemarketers are like piriahs here. I hang up on them all the time. I don't need anyone to persuade me to spend money. If I have the money and I want or need something then I will buy it. It is really that simple. It isn't rocket science.
> 
> Many Americans still have no idea how to operate the electronic gadgets they bought pre-recession and somebody has to tell them how! Are you kidding me. So, I guess we Americans are just wandering around blindly untill someone in the Philippines shows us how to use our gadgets. Then how did we become a 13 trillion dollar economy if we don't understand how to use all of our gadgets. I don't know the kind of people you hang out with. But the people I know are very tech savy from small kids to older adults. So, you might want to rephrase that statement.
> 
> My wife is from the Philippines so I have a great deal of respect for the Philippines and the people that live there. The Philippne economy is an amazing story and has been for a while now. I hope that it continues to grow. I think that the Philippines is projected to grow 7 percent this year although that might come down if we go into a recession here in the United States.
> 
> The fed will probably lower the interest rate another 50 basis points this Tuesday to try and thwart a recession. The 150 billion dollar tax package may help as well. All though this will be short term like for the next two quarters. I would like to see real constructive tax reform here in the United States. We are at 5% unemployment in the United States and that is considered full employment here because some people just will not work for whatever reason. Interest rates are dropping and the median house price is declining. Now is a good time to buy before things go up again in a few years. There is always an opportunity to make money in a good market or a bad market if you are ready to take advantage of the opportunities that come your way.



1. medical transcription is different from actual medical practice.

2. it's not rocket science, but it's spelled "pariah." telemarketing is a numbers game. 1 closed case in 100 calls for every telemarketer will add up. 

3. did i say all americans? i said many. not all, not majority, just plain many. and you, sir, are definitely an exception. surely the US is a $13 trillion economy mired in $14 trillion debt. but i'm confident your leaders can sort your problems out. you always have. my point is that millions of americans do have trouble with their gadgets (either they're too lazy to read the instructions or the instructions are way too complicated). i have a number of clients who receive calls from americans (and other nationalities) who can't figure out simple tech stuff. if your culture spawns only brilliant individuals, then explain to me why stars like britney spears still hog the limelight.

4. don't get me wrong, i admire what your country has done to mankind -- giving us Hemingway and McDonalds, for instance. if only america had a little less hubris. a little criticism wouldn't hurt.

5. good luck with the US' soft-landing. :cheers:


----------



## nakoi28

i love OCC's update. :cheers:


----------



## virgil8771

nayki said:


> (Dont mind the background of the perspective):lol:
> http://www.richvilleplace.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Prestige and Proximity Within Your Reach":nuts:
> Location : *Lacson Avenue between Dapitan and Laong-laan St.*
> Developer : *RICHFED REALTY INC. *
> 
> Building Features
> 
> *AMENITIES*
> 
> - Promenade
> - Lobby / Reception Area
> - Lounge / Study Area
> - Kiosk
> - Swimming Pool
> - Gym
> - Laundry Area
> 
> *FACILITIES*
> 
> - Provision for telephone line
> - Provision for cable television
> - Provision for internet connection
> - 24-hour Security Station
> - Closed Circuit TV (CCTV)
> - 2 High-Speed Passenger Lifts
> - 2 Parking Levels Mail Room with Individual Mailboxes
> - 2 Commercial Spaces Available
> - Smoke & Heat Detectors w/ Fire Alarm & Sprinkler System
> - Underground Reservior & Overhead Water Tank
> - Standby Generators
> 
> Project Update : (09/26/07) They are now working on the 2nd floor and it seems the construction progress is good base on my observation. No signs of delay from the beggining.


^^
This, I like! Thanks *nayki!*


----------



## nakoi28

gridloc said:


> MOP as of last week:





gridloc said:


> Some more Pics:





gridloc said:


> Another batch of Pics:





gridloc said:


> I think this would be the AGOS part:


:cheers:


----------



## tyronne

I will surely visit this thing once done! kay:


----------



## dattebayo

I like the facade. kay: nice developments


----------



## wheel of steel

^^ kay:kay:kay:


----------



## diz

I too am going to visit this probably this summer! Very nice design. I love it.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

Jude12 said:


> Philippine Daily Inquirer, Febuary 4, 2008
> 
> The Philippine Amusement and Gaming Corporation (PAGCOR) enters 2008 on a high note, following an exceptionally strong performance and surfeit of accomplishments in the past year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Landmark Bill
> In June, PAGCOR experienced its most significant event for 2007 the passage of the Republic Act 9487 otherwise known as the PAGCOR Bill. Signed into law by no less than the President, this important piece of legislation grants the state run gaming firm a 25-Year extension to its franchise, renewable for another 25 years.
> 
> This in itsdelf is a breakthrough for the country as it signifies the growing recognition bt the government of the benefits of a legalized gaming industry.
> With this, PAGCOR can now go full gear with the implementation of its multi-billion dollar tourism development project, *the Bagong Nayong Philippino- Manila Bay Integrated City *
> 
> People have been hearing about the entertainment cityproject invisioned by Genuino as early as 2001. However, its implementation was hampered by pending expiration of the PAGCOR franchise. But thanks to the timely approval of RA 9487, this ambitious dream is now fast becoming a reality.
> 
> The Bagong Nayon Pilipino-Manila Bay integrated City will initially cover about 85 hectares of reclaimed land in Bay City area and will be developed in various stages over the next 10 years.
> 
> It will be a fully integrated tourism zone featuring a wide array of iternational grade facilities amenities such as posh luxury hotels, convention stores, state of the art theaters, sports stadiums, restaurants, shopping centers, cultural complexes and museums, amusment parks and *an Observation Tower that will be among the tallest structures of its kind in the world. *
> Meanwhile, the second and third phases of the project include the development of other tourism hubs in the country such as Clark in Pampanga and Cebu in the Visayas.
> 
> - - - -


luv it!


----------



## philippine_eagle

Wow i saw the pics on the previous pages and I can only imagine what Manila's skyline will look like in 10 years time.


----------



## diz

BGC Update


laquacherra said:


> BTW, there's a new construction site going full swing at the City Center... dunno what it is. Can it be the Korean condo project? check this out...
> 
> 
> *February 10, 2008*


----------



## davee08

wow i love the manila skyline i can't wait till the day makati, ortigas, metro manila and surrounding areas is just one massive urban skyscraper area to rival tokyo! can't wait to get back there end of year and seeing the massive changes with all the proposals and buildings progressing.


----------



## wheel of steel

davee08 said:


> wow i love the manila skyline i can't wait till the day makati, ortigas, metro manila and surrounding areas is just one massive urban skyscraper area to rival tokyo! can't wait to get back there end of year and seeing the massive changes with all the proposals and buildings progressing.


^^ It's not only that, we have also a developing skylines in the future and most them are in Cebu, CDO and Baguio..:cheers:


----------



## IslandSon.PH

*EASTWOOD PARKVIEW TWIN TOWERS*










UPDATES:


----------



## [dx]

The Residences at Greenbelt, Makati City



Rene Ybardolaza said:


>


----------



## diz

awesome. they're tall too.


----------



## [dx]

bongskie09 said:


> Taken 02/13/08


From the Manla Ocean Park thread


----------



## _zner_

:drool:



thomasian said:


> ^^


----------



## _zner_

East of Galleria




praxinoe said:


>





Vampirecat said:


> From Robinsons' website:


----------



## diz

^^ Oh they changed the rendering.


----------



## Jefferyi

Those Eton Centris renders are gorgeous. The huge, corner-hugging and glassy "frame blocks" on the shorter buildings facing the MRT remind me of works by Legoretta+Legoretta, only on a more subdued color scheme. I call that a vast improvement from the uninspiring styles of the Greenbelt condos the developer launched last year. Who designed this btw?:cheers:


----------



## _zner_

soon to rise at BGC


----------



## davee08

i like that eton centris design i like buildings tall but this project is now one of my favs are they still selling apartments for the complex


----------



## _zner_

davee08 said:


> i like that eton centris design i like buildings tall but this project is now one of my favs are they still selling apartments for the complex


is your keyboard functioning well? :nuts:


----------



## davee08

(((myx))) said:


> is your keyboard functioning well? :nuts:


:lol: i never noticed that until you mention


----------



## Miko_skyhigh

ei guys!!!i had the meeting with the managing partner of one of the most reputable architectural firms in the country,,GF & partners (the group who did greenbelt and residences at greenbelt/serendra,etc)...The managing partner intimated to me that they might do the design of the NEW SHANGRILA HOTEL at the Fort Global City......and according to initial plans it will be a 60-storey hotel......cant wait for the renderings!!!

also he had told me that there will be a number of high rise office buildings to be constructed in makati...one of which will be the ayala tower 2 or 3....although there are no plans yet...the ayalas would want to make sure that their new tower would be the tallest in the country....well lets just hope that ev erything will be realized in no time!!!!


----------



## diz

^^ wonderful news =]


----------



## Maxxclip

Miko_skyhigh said:


> ei guys!!!i had the meeting with the managing partner of one of the most reputable architectural firms in the country,,GF & partners (the group who did greenbelt and residences at greenbelt/serendra,etc)...The managing partner intimated to me that they might do the design of the NEW SHANGRILA HOTEL at the Fort Global City......and according to initial plans it will be a 60-storey hotel......cant wait for the renderings!!!
> 
> also he had told me that there will be a number of high rise office buildings to be constructed in makati...one of which will be the ayala tower 2 or 3....although there are no plans yet...the ayalas would want to make sure that their new tower would be the tallest in the country....well lets just hope that ev erything will be realized in no time!!!!



:banana::banana::banana: This is great!!! I hope it will happen soon.


----------



## davee08

thats great news the taller the better


----------



## flymordecai

Woo, can't wait to see that new Shangri La hotel! I expect them to raise the bar in terms of development in BGC.


----------



## xoelts

whats happening to the philippines now?


----------



## barukdok

xoelts said:


> whats happening to the philippines now?


watching the oscars :cheers:


----------



## _zner_

*ETON CENTRIS update!*






Ph Man said:


> February 24, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This must be one of the lowrise office building. Unless these office buildings will have basement parking, foundation should not be too deep. I heard that QC has the most stable land in the whole of MM.


----------



## diz

Wow! I didn't know they already started construction!


----------



## _zner_

^^ now you know. 

-----------------

BELLAGIO TOWERS



fwh_buyer said:


> Taken from Forbeswood Heights, 11th floor. Feb 26, 2008.





laquacherra said:


> *Feb. 26, 2008*





thomasian said:


> V-Day, somewhere between High Street and The Fort/Fort Pointe,Fort Strip commercial areas.
> 
> *02.14.08* I realized I was using ISO 200 hence the grainy pic.  And I noticed some shake kasi nagmamadali na ako dahil may roving guards galing sa parking lot ng Fort Strip, baka kahit hindi sila BGC Marshall eh pagbawalan din nila ako eh, pinatong ko na lang sa poste para di masyadong magalaw.


----------



## _zner_

The Icon Residences [32F|res|u/c] BGC













xandro said:


> 28 February 08


----------



## dattebayo

manila ocean park



[dx] said:


> Photos by Oggie Poggie


----------



## davee08

so much progress going on, manila ocean park looks different from renders i've seen but not bad at all must pay a visit on my return


----------



## nayki

*San Lorenzo Place - Makati city*

courtesy of *galore* from San Lorenzo Place thread


----------



## jcb

wow ganda


----------



## tyronne

Oh, wow! It has a tennis court


----------



## _zner_

ST. FRANCIS TOWERS



cq40 said:


> Here, the 10th floor is
> where the blue thinggy starts
> (white box)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Photo taken by me 30 minutes ago, location: back of Lourdes School]


----------



## nayki

*Sonata Center @ Ortigas Center*

courtesy of *bevepi *from Sonata Center thread


----------



## amras

hmm, another twin for Manila


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

San Lorenzo Place looks awesome!!! and more importantly it's connected to the MRT :banana:....let's see we have the MRT connected to Trinoma, Cubao/Gateway Mall, Shangri-la Plaza, now this one(i assume the podium of SLP is another mall).....i like the trend!!!:colgate:


----------



## c0kelitr0

this is one of the best upcoming projects --



^sneakers^ said:


> here's some more courtesy of my cousin


----------



## Jarvijarv

*ALWAYS THE OPTIMIST*

^^
AWESOME!! where's this proposal gonna be located?...looks like we will finally catch up to the designs found in Bangkok or KL!!


----------



## filcan

This is how new buildings in the metro should be designed...VERY AWESOME indeed:colgate:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*Trillium West Triangle*


Sinjin P. said:


>


----------



## diz

boom!


thomasian said:


> (L-R) Net Quad and Net Cube. I love the Deutsche Bank signage on Net Cube, makes it look _mas sosyal_.
> 
> Picture taken not more than 2 weeks ago. Sorry guys, I lost track of the dates of all pictures I've taken during these last few weeks.
> 
> Small size 1375x1042 displayed below.
> For the large size 2042x1542 800Kb Click... http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b210/ofngol/2008/DSCN1310x.jpg
> For the larger size 2709x2042 1000Kb Click... http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b210/ofngol/2008/DSCN1310xxxx.jpg
> For the largest size 4000x3000 (sorry, I don't give out the original file)


----------



## _zner_

the residences at greenbelt



thomasian said:


>




anchor skysuites (50F)

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## [dx]

St. Francis Towers



IsaganiZenze said:


> i would say the best st. francis photo update ever!!!
> 
> by chappyphoto from flickr, taken on 3/13/2008 daw.
> 
> from the the picture, i estimate that they are on the 51-52nd floor now (tallest tower) and for the shorter one, around 42-43rd floor, how exciting!!!!


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE RESIDENCES*


[dx] said:


> Photo by shinkaide


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*GA Twin Towers*


IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by jun acullador from flickr, taken on 3/16/08




*ENTRATA Complex*


LhexiMont said:


> REDEFINING LIFE IN THE SOUTH - Filinvest Alabang, Inc. has just launched its newest project in Alabang, Muntinlupa City - the Entrata Urban Complex. It is a condominium development that offers more than a home, better than an office...promoting a dynamic lifestyle of LIVE-WORK-SHOP-PLAY within your own Urban Complex.
> 
> 
> 
> A MASTER-PLANNED DEVELOPMENT - It will be an integration of 3 towers of internationally designed Small Office Home Office Condominium Units; plus a luxurious Hotel, an exclusive Health Club, and Shopping and Boutique Mall. The Entrata occupants shall then enjoy the perks of living / working on top of a commercial center, making life easier, less stressful and convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> A PRIME LOCATION - The Entrata is situated at the main gateway to Filinvest Corporate City, Alabang. It is a major landmark that enjoys full visibility and accessibility from major thorough fares in the South, bounded by three major roads and surrounded by major establishments, hotels, restaurants, hospital and prestigious schools.
> 
> 
> 
> FLEXIBLE SOHO UNITS - Tower 1 of Entrata offers you the flexible SOHO (Small Office-Home Office) units. Make it your home, your office or both and enjoy the advantages of having a hotel and shopping center within the same complex. It features absolute flexibility and affordability in one complete package. Combined units are recommended should you require a larger area.
> 
> 
> 
> THE BEST INVESTMENT YOU CAN MAKE - The Entrata offers you flexible and easy payment terms with reasonable investment cost, considering that units are easy to lease out because of its excellent location and flexibility in use. We offer an ideal urban lifestyle that gives a higher notch on standard of quality living


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*JOYA TOWERS and LOFT*



xandro said:


> Updates as of March '08, from e-rockwell.com:


----------



## _zner_

ONE CORPORATE CENTER



Shazzam said:


> Today's update pics ........


----------



## JamesFab

Nothing much interesting... Is this the result of living in Manila... Hehehe...


----------



## _zner_

FORT PALM SPRINGS



pau_p1 said:


> the taller u/c at the left of the pic...


----------



## _zner_

SHANGRI-LA AT THE FORT



pau_p1 said:


> just a few minutes ago...


----------



## RonnieR

Raffles apartments sell briskly 

By Dennis D. Estopace 
Business Mirror

Cash flowed in eight hours in a thousand-square-meter hotel room here as the country’s wealthiest snapped up apartment units, the cheapest of which is more than a quarter of a million dollars for a one-bedroom unit.

Kingdom Hotel Investment Inc. (KHI) sold on Saturday over a hundred suites of their high-end Raffles Suites and Residences Manila, which the company expects completely built by the second half of 2010.

According to KHI executives, those sold comprised 80 percent of the project’s first phase, representing $50 million or P2.25 billion of sales.

That sets both a Philippine record for residences sold and dollar volume and a Raffles record for residences sold and dollar volume, KHI’s Philippine office representatives said. Selling of the total 220 Raffles Residences units at one- to four-bedroom cuts began 8 a.m. Saturday at the Makati Shangri-La Hotel. By midafternoon, the Dubai, the United Arab Emirates-headquartered firm already sold all 19 one-bedroom units at the 11th floor where the residential space begins and one of four four-bedroom units at the topmost 30th floor.

A four-bedroom, unfurnished penthouse unit between 383 and 402 square meters (sq m) has a $1.8-million minimum tag price. At the current foreign exchange rates, that spells P81 million.

Some 200 buyers were shielded from members of the press by a white seven-foot wall. KHI staff guarded the entrance to the buyer’s area.

“Are all the people here buyers?” a Filipina with her daughter asked aloud to complain about the lack of seats at the foyer.

KHI also declined to reveal the identity of the first buyer of the penthouse worth P0.2 million per sq m.

A one-bedroom unit of up to 82 sq m has an initial offer price of up to $350,000 each. KHI has allotted 80 units of this type for sale.

The company was also selling nine two-bedroom units of between 124 and 164 sq m at an initial price of up to $390,000. Some 45 of the three-bedroom units, meanwhile, are up for grabs, with the large-size cuts at $1.25 million each. 

Bryan John Turner, KHI general manager of sales, told reporters earlier the company is investing P4.5 billion for the 30-story hotel and condominium building in Makati City.

However, the firm’s 2007 Annual Report said initial investment for the Raffles Manila project is at $153 million (P6.732 billion at US$1=P44) and would be finished by the second half of 2010.

Turner said KHI is targeting a market composed of local “chief executive officers and prominent vice presidents.” A third of their target market are expatriates, especially those from Hong Kong and Singapore, according to Turner.

The apartment units will be spread from the 11th to the 30th floor of the building, while the ninth floor and 10th floor are being reserved for the Raffles Hotel. Fairmont Makati Hotel will occupy the first up to eighth floor.

Turner said KHI began the project after buying the 1.2-hectare lot from Ayala Land Inc., which owns 20-percent equity.

“It’s a good investment in the long-term,” a female buyer who declined to be named told the BusinessMirror.

Rising steel and cement prices, the cost of transporting these, and tightening consumer spending have struck concern among realtors that the Philippine property sector’s growth could slow.

Consultant CB Richard Ellis (CBRE) Philippines Inc., which earlier tagged the Philippine market as still among the “hottest” this year, said demand for residential properties market “remains strong.”

In a statement, CBRE Philippines said prices for high-end residential condominiums in Makati City have risen from P90,000 per sq m in 2006 to P130,000 per sqm this year.

The firm credits such price spike to “low interest rates and flexible financing terms.”

Raffles Manila is KHI’s third Raffles Hotel project after Raffles Praslin in Seychelles, Africa and Raffles Da Nang in China Beach, Vietnam.


----------



## RedLion963

:nuts::nuts::banana::nuts: Wow! Awesome developments man... Go, Go, Go Metro Manila!!! Be proud of your achievements and flaunt it to the world!!!


----------



## barukdok

i counted roughly 60 hi-rises are u/c in metro manila at page 1 of this thread, excluding topped-off buildings (i've read there are around 30 in KL, for context). can you imagine how the metro manila skyline would look like in five years? and there are at least 4 credible developers launching 65+ storey skyscrapers (discovery, landmark 66, gramercy, shang at the fort -- please correct me if i'm wrong, but these will be over 300 meters each, right?). all i can say is "wow!"


----------



## RedLion963

Metro manila is a big city... but if you break it down into districts, paranaque, makati, pasig, mandaluyong, pasay etc... you will find out that each district has skyscrapers u/c. if kuala lumpur has 30, Metro Manila must have more than that.. Condotels and skyscraper condominiums are the in- thing today in metro manila with the middle class rich fast growing in numbers and buying condominiums...


----------



## barukdok

^^i hope the infrastructure can keep up with the construction growth. whew.


----------



## seven07

philippines is booming!! we have to be proud!!


----------



## PompeiiLad69

*RP is Booming but will still stay the same*

The Philippines ir really progressing but Metro Manila(NCR) will stay the same--dirty, smelly, and polluted. hno: if only thise people living on the streets are well Disciplined then Manila will be a nice place like most major SE Asian Cities like Singapore, and Kuala Lumpur. Look, when landin in our airport(NAIA) what do you first notice? Illegal Shanties surrounding the airport. Now, what will happen if a Jet Plane Crashes(hopefully not) there? Instead of just the passengers dying, the death toll will be doubled. Next, I once read a newspaper when I was having a holiday in the Philippines stating that MANILA BAY is the cause of pollution to East Asian Countries. That is so Embarassing! And It would be better if the Government will start Phasing Out old vehicles around Manila and convert Jeepneys into Air-Conditiond Buses. But, sadly no hno: because of the corruction in the country :bash: Shame on the Philippines hno: 

Just take a look at Baguio City, years ago it was really very clean and the air was always fresh and the streets are clean. But now, it just turned upsode down and BC is now called as RP's most polluted City hno:hno:

===Sorry for letting it out===


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*FORT PALM SPRING*


--SuperB0y-- said:


> taken yesterday --- aug 12



*SAPPHIRE RESIDENCES*


ako_yun said:


> taken August 9, 2008



*FORBESWOOD PARKLANE*


ako_yun said:


> taken aug.9, 2008



*ICON RESIDENCES*


ako_yun said:


> taken aug.9, 2008



*BELLAGIO TOWER 1,2 & 3*


[dx] said:


> by augornovo





--SuperB0y-- said:


> taken yesterday - aug 12






*AQUA VERDE*


thomasian said:


> 23-Storey Ibiza Tower of phase-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11-Storey Majorca Tower of phase-1





xandro said:


> rendering of project (images from hannahnicole of sulit.com.ph):


*CRESCENT PARK RESIDENCES*


august88boy said:


> CPR roofdeck will look like a little park.
> but G&W says it's still subject to changes/improvement.
> :lol:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE GROVE*


-TC- said:


> Thanks to @yoko for these:





-TC- said:


> (continuation...)





*TIVOLI GARDEN RESIDENCES*


Jude12 said:


> July 27



*PALOVERDE AND SYCAMORE TOWER in DANSALAN GARDENS*


Jude12 said:


> August 9




*GATEWAY GARDEN RIDGE*


Jude12 said:


> August 9 -


----------



## michael677

grateful if someone could post Manila's Water cube here (Anson's bldg in makati), have anyone of u seen it lately ??:cheers:


----------



## FerrariLover

Wow, So Many Ongoing building construction today in Metro Manila,
due to huge demand for office, residential, BPO centers in the Phils.
It surpassed even Dubai, Qatar, Singapore and other current business
parks combined. It look like mushroom sprouting all over Manila. :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## flesh_is_weak

PompeiiLad69 said:


> The Philippines ir really progressing but Metro Manila(NCR) will stay the same--dirty, smelly, and polluted. hno: if only thise people living on the streets are well Disciplined then Manila will be a nice place like most major SE Asian Cities like Singapore, and Kuala Lumpur. Look, when landin in our airport(NAIA) what do you first notice? Illegal Shanties surrounding the airport. Now, what will happen if a Jet Plane Crashes(hopefully not) there? Instead of just the passengers dying, the death toll will be doubled. Next, I once read a newspaper when I was having a holiday in the Philippines stating that MANILA BAY is the cause of pollution to East Asian Countries. That is so Embarassing! And It would be better if the Government will start Phasing Out old vehicles around Manila and convert Jeepneys into Air-Conditiond Buses. But, sadly no hno: because of the corruction in the country :bash: Shame on the Philippines hno:
> 
> Just take a look at Baguio City, years ago it was really very clean and the air was always fresh and the streets are clean. But now, it just turned upsode down and BC is now called as RP's most polluted City hno:hno:
> 
> ===Sorry for letting it out===


i couldnt help but agree with many of your points...our country is really in the pits right now...even these developments doesnt change the fact that there are many poor, hungry, and uneducated people living in our midst...in fact, some of these recent developments are actually making the chasm between the rich and the powerless wider...

ah, if only people were more disciplined...


----------



## galore

*The Link, Makati City*



pronghorn said:


>





Waldenstrom said:


>


The Link


----------



## Waldenstrom

^ Great! Thanks! The Link looks amazing!


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE RESIDENCES*



















Ph Man said:


> cool photos. were they taken early in the morning?
> 
> i also would like to share my photos. taken from Citibank Tower






*ST.FRANCIS TOWERS*

courtesy of REIGNMAN













Ph Man said:


> cool, on that same day, i took these photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then the following day, august 11, at Citibank roofdeck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and without the zoom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and while going around with my bike...last sunday (taken from Makati-Mandaluyong bridge)


----------



## erikko

Philippines is a very beautiful country but it is abused by it's people. People don't really care about what they got


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*GRAND SOHO MAKATI 41F*












Ph Man said:


> Aaron, you got a tight grip this time, only that your dad is driving too fast.
> 
> here's my share:
> 
> taken from A-Venue Event Mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reflections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from Citibank roofdeck








*CITYLAND EXECUTIVE 3TOWERS*


thomasian said:


> *08.09.08*


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*McKINLEY PARK RESIDENCES*


tj_brewed said:


> As of August 9, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only one unit is available - Unit 6M kay:





*SEA RESIDENCES*


thomasian said:


> Taken from "Developer", SM Development Corporation's 2007 Annual Report.





Chikito888 said:


> This are the pictures of the construction site at Sea Residences as of August 12, 2008. contact me for more info


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*SHANGRI-LA at the FORT*



















pau_p1 said:


> last monday...


----------



## Gonzalo90uy

In my country, there's a city called "Shangrila". :lol:


----------



## diz

^^ This one's Shangri-La.


----------



## manila_eye

Gonzalo90uy said:


> In my country, there's a city called "Shangrila". :lol:


what's your country?


----------



## diz

uruguay.

where it's shangrila


----------



## paul_radley

What's up with the Shangri-La rendering with the magenta at the top?


----------



## diz

No idea, but that's not gonna be part of the actual building.


----------



## manila_eye

what happened to the plan of the aranetas to built to world's tallest communication building? that was all over the paper back in the early 2000.


----------



## stanleymalls

Just plain scratch...... Ugh! I hate it when they cancel these kind of projects that will make landmarks! :soapbox:


----------



## galore

*The Columns Legaspi Village*


tyronne said:


> here it is, from inq7.net


update:


thomasian said:


> Good thing I was able to take a pic last Saturday.
> 
> *08.16.08*



*The Residences at Greenbelt*


tyronne said:


>


update:


condo_dude said:


> Here are some shots taken on the morning of 8/15/2008. You can see Laguna, San Lorenzo, and Manila Towers (left-to-right). Manila Tower is
> maybe 10 stories (it's hard to tell from the angle). Taken from between Greenbelt 3 and the new Greenbelt 5.



*Fairmont Makati Hotel and Raffles Suites and Residences *


honest1 said:


> Provided by Vatics Global Properties. There are new information ready for download at Vatics website. Click here.





honest1 said:


> rendering from Vatics website.



update:


efp said:


>





efp said:


>


----------



## galore

*a few updates from Bonifacio Global City*

*The Bellagio Towers*


update:


pau_p1 said:


>





Ph Man said:


>





tyronne said:


> *Taken from Tektite West Tower by tyronne
> 08.18.2008*



*The Icon Residences*


tyronne said:


> the Icon Residences _Across Manila Golf_ has updated their web site. go check if you haven't yet. www.theicon.ph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos courtesy of www.theicon.ph


update:


TheRick said:


> Photo by *pau_p1*
> 
> Picture taken *27-Jun-2008 *





leechtat said:


>





Ph Man said:


> some photos taken from citibank roofdeck



*Fort Legend Towers*


thomasian said:


>



update:


thomasian said:


> *08.09.08*





laquacherra said:


> photo shot today


*Fort Palm Spring*


thomasian said:


>


update:


--SuperB0y-- said:


> taken yesterday --- aug 12


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MEZZA RESIDENCES*


oboi said:


> Taken from Makati
> 
> _August 22, 2008_





*MAYFAIR TOWER*


thomasian said:


> *08.16.08*





*MILLENIA TOWER*


tyronne said:


> *Taken by tyronne
> 08.16.2008*



*SFT*


tyronne said:


> *Taken by tyronne
> 08.18.2008*


----------



## galore

*Avant at the Fort*


realtor_manila said:


>





thomasian said:


>


update:


realtor_manila said:


> Here are the latest pictures on Avant at the Fort.
> 
> BTW, the FIRST concrete pouring activity is tentatively set on September 7, 2008.


----------



## RedLion963

galore said:


> *The Bellagio Towers*
> 
> 
> update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Icon Residences*
> 
> 
> update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fort Legend Towers*
> 
> 
> 
> update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fort Palm Spring*
> 
> 
> update:



WOW! Metro Manila is really fast becoming like the DUBAI of Southeast Asia noting all the high rises being built. Makes us proud to be Filipinos. But really do these high rises suggest that we are progressing as a people knowing that our economy is still weak and we are at the mercy of unscrupolous politicians who only want to enrich themselves and leave more than half of our people living below the poverty line? Looking at these buildings, indeed could give us that false perception that we are becoming a tiger economy like singapore, but we are not. Not unless CORRUPTION is really being addressed. Im still hopeful, but I am also awed by the beauty of these mega high rises.


----------



## filcan

^^Shanties are disappearing and high rise condos are popping up everywhere. I think this can only be a good sign.


----------



## galore

*Entrata Complex, Filinvest Corporate City*


thomasian said:


>



from this thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=533228


----------



## galore

*some developments from BGC*

*Seibu Tower*


TheRick said:


>



update:


TheRick said:


> Taken 21-Aug-08



*The Luxe Residences*



thomasian said:


>


update:


thomasian said:


> 08.09.08





thomasian said:


> *08.23.08*



*Sapphire Residences*


richard.cua said:


>


*Ascendas Tower*



thomasian said:


>



*update:* *Sapphire Residences (left) and Ascendas Tower (right)*


JunB said:


> Taken from Cynthia's blog at: http://fortboniconsultancy.com/v2/?page_id=9


source: http://fortboniconsultancy.com/v2/?p=310


----------



## flymordecai

paul_radley said:


> What's up with the Shangri-La rendering with the magenta at the top?


I edited that picture in Photoshop. I just wanted to show how the facade of the building isn't so simple. There's a slanted edge that converges slightly. I like it.


----------



## michael677

RedLion963 said:


> WOW! Metro Manila is really fast becoming like the DUBAI of Southeast Asia noting all the high rises being built. Makes us proud to be Filipinos. But really do these high rises suggest that we are progressing as a people knowing that our economy is still weak and we are at the mercy of unscrupolous politicians who only want to enrich themselves *and leave more than half of our people living below the poverty line*? Looking at these buildings, indeed could give us that false perception that we are becoming a tiger economy like singapore, but we are not. Not unless CORRUPTION is really being addressed. Im still hopeful, but I am also awed by the beauty of these mega high rises.


are we sure of our figures ?? latest Asian Devt Bank figures put it at 1/4 of the population, NOT more than half


----------



## galore

*Bonifacio Global City, Taguig*



TheRick said:


> Taken 16-Sept-08


----------



## galore

*One Corporate Center, Ortigas*



Shazzam said:


> Update Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glass cladding installation approaches the last quarter of requirement. Last major batch of glass importation arrived at the project site last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A glimpse of ceiling works on the 5-storey-equivalent main lobby....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and drive way.




*The Bellagio Towers (I, II, III), BGC*


Ph Man said:


> maybe you just have to wait for few more weeks after october. or is it really urgent?
> 
> anyway, here's the Bellegios today September 14


----------



## [dx]

Shangri-La at the Fort



thomasian said:


>


----------



## diz

WTF? what did they do to it?
:banana:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*st.francis *


TheRick said:


> Taken 17-Sept-08




*Q TOWER*



-TC- said:


> Here is a phone cam shot of the AUB Tower (AUB on the left, EOG on the right):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September 18, 2008


*Quantuvis Resources Corporation* 
23rd Floor, Orient Square Building, Pasig City, Philippines SIC: Real Estate Agents and Managers
Line of business: Real Estate Agents And Managers[/QUOTE]


----------



## cribs88

GRABE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*FIFTH AVE.PLACE*


Ph Man said:


> it looks neat! here are some from me taken sept 21:



*MORGAN SUITES EXECUTIVE RESIDENCES I,II,III*


leechtat said:


> much better render
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courtesy of reese of MW: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/





*The VENICE in McKInley Hill*


--SuperB0y-- said:


> lagyan lang natin ng pics from megaworldmogul website. ganda ng project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Rendering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site Development Plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piazza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venice Canal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfresco @ night





*GA TWIN TOWERS*


Ph Man said:


> here's one photo taken 2 weekends ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot my cam is set to ISO 400. kaya grainy tuloy. taka pa ako.




*SOHO CENTRAL*



Ph Man said:


> oo nga. anyway, with or without owners, this tower is already up...and filled up mandaluyong skyline nicely. here are some photos i got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All taken last Sunday, Sep 21.


----------



## stanleymalls

In fairness, they really had that Venice feeling there.

Great updates! Keep them going!


----------



## barukdok

Just this hour: Singapore-based Channel News Asia report says the Philippines is the HOTTEST REAL ESTATE MARKET in SOUTHEAST ASIA!

:banana::cheers::banana::cheers:


----------



## barukdok

Just this hour: Singapore-based Channel News Asia report says the Philippines is the HOTTEST REAL ESTATE MARKET in SOUTHEAST ASIA!

:banana::cheers::banana::cheers:


----------



## richpol

Eastwood City (Quezon City) - Scale model: 80 to 90% of the projects have been completed.










posted by rusty


----------



## stanleymalls

Eastwood City just keeps on getting classier and more of that higher ante of living in it.


----------



## cribs88

ibang klase parang sa ibang bansa.nxt month I'll be there.........


----------



## mhek

impressive


----------



## marchitecto

the real estate scene in the country is really in full swing.
nice!


----------



## richpol

Philippines' outsourcing industry to gain from US economic slowdown
By Channel NewsAsia's Philippine Correspondent Christine Ong | Posted: 30 September 2008 0059 hrs 

MANILA: The economic slowdown in the United States is likely to boost the Philippines' outsourcing industry. The country is aiming for a 10 percent share of the US$130 billion global market. 

Round-the-clock construction work of new office buildings is sweeping across the Philippines. 

At McKinley Hill, 15 hectares has been set aside for an information technology park, which will house business process outsourcing (BPO) offices costing almost US$260 million. 

Investments like these have led international real estate services firms to dub the Philippines as the hottest real estate market in Southeast Asia. 

Vice-chairman of CB Richard Ellis Philippines, Joey Radovan, said: "Our neighbours in Asia right now, the property value is actually very high compared to the Philippines. We are probably three to five times cheaper in terms of space." 

Outsourcing firms now account for more than 60 percent of the office spaces in the central business district of Makati. 

With the current economic slowdown in the United States, more and more companies are now turning to outsourcing to save on costs. That is why the Philippines' outsourcing industry is confident it will earn at least US$7 billion in 2008, a 40 percent increase from last year. 

The Philippines is seeking to corner a 10 per cent share of the US$130 billion business process outsourcing global market by 2010. 

First vice-president of Megaworld Corporation, Jericho Go, said: "Despite what has been happening globally, they continue to have customers so if they won't be able to service that from the US because costs are prohibitive, then they have to look for a cheaper or a more affordable area to outsource, and certainly the Philippines is on top of the list." 

The government has established the Philippine Cyber Corridor initiative to encourage more offshoring and outsourcing firms to set up shop in other regions. 

CEO of Processing Association of the Philippines, Oscar Sanez, said: "The Philippines is global number two now in BPO and I think not many are aware of that. We would like to think that we are part of the solution in this whole issue of slowdown. We are in fact offering the Philippine solution. 

"Consider the Philippines in your strategy, and the strategy of the company will be how to survive in this whole environment where costs are being challenged and the revenue targets continue to be very stringent." 

One of the industries that the country is targeting now is the engineering services outsourcing global market, which is worth US$100 billion. 

The Philippines also wants to take advantage of the growth of the real estate industries in the Middle East and Europe. 

CEO of Environments Global, Antony Zubiri, said: "We're doing a township in the Middle East. We're doing a mall in Europe. We're doing housing projects and building complexes in Australia. It is our vision to be able to establish the Philippines as the destination for design process delivery worldwide." 

The government is hoping to generate 1.5 million jobs by 2010 with the growing demand for business process outsourcing in the country. 

- CNA/yt


----------



## stanleymalls

richpol said:


> Philippines' outsourcing industry to gain from US economic slowdown
> By Channel NewsAsia's Philippine Correspondent Christine Ong | Posted: 30 September 2008 0059 hrs
> 
> MANILA: The economic slowdown in the United States is likely to boost the Philippines' outsourcing industry. The country is aiming for a 10 percent share of the US$130 billion global market.
> 
> Round-the-clock construction work of new office buildings is sweeping across the Philippines.
> 
> At McKinley Hill, 15 hectares has been set aside for an information technology park, which will house business process outsourcing (BPO) offices costing almost US$260 million.
> 
> *Investments like these have led international real estate services firms to dub the Philippines as the hottest real estate market in Southeast Asia. *
> 
> Vice-chairman of CB Richard Ellis Philippines, Joey Radovan, said: "Our neighbours in Asia right now, the property value is actually very high compared to the Philippines. We are probably three to five times cheaper in terms of space."
> 
> Outsourcing firms now account for more than 60 percent of the office spaces in the central business district of Makati.
> 
> With the current economic slowdown in the United States, more and more companies are now turning to outsourcing to save on costs. That is why the Philippines' outsourcing industry is confident it will earn at least US$7 billion in 2008, a 40 percent increase from last year.
> 
> The Philippines is seeking to corner a 10 per cent share of the US$130 billion business process outsourcing global market by 2010.
> 
> First vice-president of Megaworld Corporation, Jericho Go, said: "Despite what has been happening globally, they continue to have customers so if they won't be able to service that from the US because costs are prohibitive, then they have to look for a cheaper or a more affordable area to outsource, and certainly the Philippines is on top of the list."
> 
> The government has established the Philippine Cyber Corridor initiative to encourage more offshoring and outsourcing firms to set up shop in other regions.
> 
> CEO of Processing Association of the Philippines, Oscar Sanez, said: "The Philippines is global number two now in BPO and I think not many are aware of that. We would like to think that we are part of the solution in this whole issue of slowdown. We are in fact offering the Philippine solution.
> 
> "Consider the Philippines in your strategy, and the strategy of the company will be how to survive in this whole environment where costs are being challenged and the revenue targets continue to be very stringent."
> 
> One of the industries that the country is targeting now is the engineering services outsourcing global market, which is worth US$100 billion.
> 
> The Philippines also wants to take advantage of the growth of the real estate industries in the Middle East and Europe.
> 
> CEO of Environments Global, Antony Zubiri, said: "We're doing a township in the Middle East. We're doing a mall in Europe. We're doing housing projects and building complexes in Australia. It is our vision to be able to establish the Philippines as the destination for design process delivery worldwide."
> 
> The government is hoping to generate 1.5 million jobs by 2010 with the growing demand for business process outsourcing in the country.
> 
> - CNA/yt


This is what barukdok has been posting about. So it's true!

:dance: :applause:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ONE CORPORATE CENTRE*


[dx] said:


> by Johnny Lim





shoxwebstudio said:


> This is the latest photo of shangrila st. francis



*ST.FRANCIS TOWERS*


[dx] said:


> by Johnny Lim





shoxwebstudio said:


> This is the latest photo of shangrila st. francis



*EAST OF GALLERIA*










Vampirecat said:


> Uy, na-remind sila! :banana:
> 
> From RLC's website, as of October 4.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*PICADILLY STAR*


thomasian said:


> www.sioaling.com





thomasian said:


> *10.04.08*


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*NEWPORT CITY*

*NEWPORT CITY*



TheRick said:


> Its going to be big!
> From what I was told the mall would be extended from their original master plan... and where it end on the other side of the street is Maxim Hotel where the casino/hotel will be built... and very close by is the convention center...
> 
> I think the church/reception combo of St.Therese church and Marriott or Maxim Hotel will be a big hit for people getting married in the future...
> 
> In the masterplan picture below the Marriot Hotel looks small... But when you see it in person its bigger than what you expect...





TheRick said:


> I think Marriott will start operation mid 2009...
> Turnover for the Montecito Cluster mid 2010...
> 
> That Mall-Entertainment complex I'm sure will have everything from the way it looks... That mall construction beside the Marriott Hotel looks really huge...
> 
> *New - Newport City 2008 Video*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope my fellow investors enjoy this!


----------



## galore

*The Asian Heritage House
University of the Philippines - Diliman*



icarus-rising said:


> *The Asian Heritage House
> UP-Diliman Campus
> Quezon City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


----------



## galore

*The Knightsbridge Residences, Century City, Makati*


thomasian said:


>


----------



## galore

Icon Residences, Bonifacio Global City


thomasian said:


> *10.04.08*


----------



## edmunds

Most of these projects are never been in the drawing boards! Still in dreams hno:








aranetacoliseum said:


> PART 1 <<<click here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-=MANILA - BOOM CITY=-​*
> + = u/c
> ++ = u/c, topped-off
> 
> 1. ++Malayan Plaza, Ortigas Center - 33 floors
> 2. NorthPointe Residences - Tower I, SM North Edsa - 16 floors
> 3. NorthPointe Residences - Tower II, SM North Edsa - 16 floors
> 4. NorthPointe Residences - Tower III, SM North Edsa - 16 floors
> 5. NorthPointe Residences - Tower IV, SM North Edsa - 16 floors
> 6. ++The Columns Ayala Avenue - Tower I, Makati City - 30 floors
> 7. ++The Columns Ayala Avenue - Tower II, Makati City - 30 floors
> 8. +The Columns Ayala Avenue - Tower III, Makati City - 30 floors
> 9. +The Saint Francis Tower I, Ortigas Center - 60 floors (u/c at ground level)
> 10. +The Saint Francis Tower II, Ortigas Center - 60 floors (u/c at ground level)
> 11. ++The Shang Grand Tower, Makati City - 46 floors
> 12. Metropolitan at Metroclub, Makati City - 48 floors
> 13. +California Garden Square - Anaheim Tower I, Mandaluyong City
> 14. +California Garden Square - Anaheim Tower II, Mandaluyong City
> 15. +California Garden Square - Anaheim Tower III, Mandaluyong City
> 16. +California Garden Square - Anaheim Tower IV, Mandaluyong City
> 17. +California Garden Square - Burbank Tower I, Mandaluyong City
> 18. +California Garden Square - Burbank Tower II, Mandaluyong City
> 19. +California Garden Square - Burbank Tower III, Mandaluyong City
> 20. +California Garden Square - Carlton Tower I, Mandaluyong City
> 21. +California Garden Square - Carlton Tower II, Mandaluyong City
> 22. +California Garden Square - Carlton Tower III, Mandaluyong City
> 23. +California Garden Square - Dayton Tower I, Mandaluyong City
> 24. +California Garden Square - Dayton Tower II, Mandaluyong Ciy
> 25. +California Garden Square - Dayton Tower III, Mandaluyong City
> 26. +California Garden Square - Fairfax Tower I, Mandaluyong City
> 27. +California Garden Square - Fairfax Tower II, Mandaluyong City
> 28. +California Garden Square - Fairfax Tower III, Mandaluyong City
> 29. +California Garden Square - El Dorado Tower I, Mandaluyong City
> 30. +California Garden Square - El Dorado Tower II, Mandaluyong City
> 31. +California Garden Square - El Dorado Tower III, Mandaluyong City
> 32. ++G.A. Tower I, Mandaluyong City – 30 bilevel floors = 60
> 33. +G.A. Tower II, Mandaluyong City – 30 bilevel floors = 60
> 34. Gateway Garden Ridge, Mandaluyong City - 15 bilevel floors = 30
> 35. Gateway Garden Ridge - Tower II, Mandaluyong City
> 36. Gateway Garden Ridge - Tower III, Mandaluyong City
> 37. Gateway Garden Heights - North Tower, Mandaluyong City
> 38. Gateway Garden Heights - South Tower, Mandaluyong City
> 39. Gateway Garden Heights - East Tower, Mandaluyong City
> 40. Gateway Garden Heights - West Tower, Mandaluyong City - 15 bilevel floors = 30
> 41. +The Residences at Greenbelt - Laguna Tower, Makati City - 48 floors
> 42. +The Residences at Greenbelt - San Lorenzo Tower, Makati City - 58 floors
> 43. The Residences at Greenbelt - Tower III, Makati City - 48 floors
> 44. +One Adriatico Place, Manila - 38 floors
> 45. +Two Adriatico Place, Manila - 38 floors
> 46. Three Adriatico Place, Manila - 38 floors
> 47. +One Gateway Place, Mandaluyong City - 33 floors
> 48. +One Corporate Center, Ortigas Center (excavation)
> 49. ++Xavier Hills - Tower I, San Juan - 12 bilevel floors = 24
> 50. ++Xavier Hills - Tower II, San Juan - 14 bilevel floors = 28
> 51. ++Xavier Hills - Tower III, San Juan - 19 bilevel floors = 38
> 52. ++Robinsons Cybergate Center, Mandaluyong City - 18 floors
> 53. +Robinsons Cybergate Center Two, Mandaluyong City - 28 floors
> 54. +Joya Lofts at Rockwell, North Tower - 46 floors (u/c at ground level)
> 55. +Joya Lofts at Rockwell, South Tower - 44 floors (u/c at ground level)
> 56. +SOHO Central, Mandaluyong City - 35 floors (u/c at parking level)
> 57. +SOMA - Tower I at BGC - 38 floors (u/c at parking level)
> 58. +SOMA - Tower II at BGC - 38 floors (u/c at parking level)
> 59. +The Millenia Tower, Ortigas Center - 30 floors (excavation)
> 60. ++Lancaster Suites Tower I, Mandaluyong City - 33 floors
> 61. Lancaster Suites Tower II, Mandaluyong City - 33 floors
> 62. Lancaster Suites Tower III, Mandaluyong City - 33 floors
> 63. ++Lee Gardens Tower I, Mandaluyong City
> 64. ++Lee Gardens Tower II, Mandaluyong City
> 65. Lee Garden Tower - Binondo, Manila
> 66. EGI Skycity, EDSA-Ortigas – 77 floors
> 67. Dansalan Gardens - Tower II, Mandaluyong City (u/c on-hold at 2nd level)
> 68. Dansalan Gardens - Tower III, Mandaluyong City (u/c on-hold at 2nd level)
> 69. +Eastwood Parkview - Tower I - 40 floors (basement-level works)
> 70. +Eastwood Parkview - Tower II - 40 floors (basement-level works)
> 71. +One Central Park at Eastwood City - 38 floors (basement-level works)
> 72. Eastwood Park Hotel and Residential Suites - 38 floors (basement-level works)
> 73. +The Grand Eastwood Palazzo - 38 floors
> 74. +One Orchard Road at Eastwood City - 38 floors
> 75. ++Two Orchard Road at Eastwood City - 38 floors
> 76. ++Three Orchard Road at Eastwood City - 38 floors
> 77. West Parc at Filicity - Alder Tower – 15 floors
> 78. West Parc at Filicity - Birch Tower – 15 floors
> 79. West Parc at Filicity - Cedar Tower
> 80. Vivant Flats at Filicity – 17 floors
> 81. La Vie Tower at Filicity – 22 floors
> 82. Pioneer Pointe, Mandaluyong City - 30 floors
> 83. +The Bellagio at BGC - Tower I - 38 floors
> 84. The Bellagio at BGC Tower II - 38 floors
> 85. The Bellagio at BGC Tower III - 38 floors
> 86. The Icon Residences at BGC - Tower I - 33 floors
> 87. The Icon Residences at BGC - Tower II - 33 floors
> 88. +Andrea North Condominiums - Skyline Tower, Quezon City - 33 floors
> 89. +The Mondrian Residences at FCC
> 90. +The Capitol Plaza, QC - 33 floors (topped-off, but on-hold)
> 91. The Capitol Place at BGC (multiple towers)
> 92. ++The Regalia Parkplace - Tower I, QC - 33 floors
> 93. ++The Regalia Parkplace - Tower II, QC - 33 floors
> 94. Serendra at BGC
> 95. ++Forbeswood Heights at Forbes Town Center - Agoho Tower, BGC
> 96. ++Forbeswood Heights at Forbes Town Center - Bauhinia Tower, BGC
> 97. ++Forbeswood Heights at Forbes Town Center - Cambridge Tower, BGC
> 98. Forbeswood Heights at Forbes Town Center - Dorchester Tower, BGC
> 99. +Forbeswood Heights at Forbes Town Center - Evergreen Tower,
> 100. +Forbeswood Heights at Forbes Town Center - Florida Tower, BGC
> 101. +Fairways Tower at BGC - 33 floors (excavation)
> 102. Hamptons Place at BGC - 20 floors
> 103. +Kensington Place at BGC - 21 floors (excavation)
> 104. +The Marquee - Tower I, Makati - 40 floors
> 105. +The Marquee - Tower II, Makati - 40 floors
> 106. +The Marquee - Tower III, Makati - 47 floors
> 107. ++Golden Bay Condominiums - Washington Tower at Asiaworld City
> 108. ++Golden Bay Condominiums - Cleveland Tower at Asiaworld City
> 109. +Golden Bay Condominiums - McKinley Tower at Asiaworld City (on-hold at approx 2/3 of its height)
> 110. +Golden Bay Condominiums - Marina Tower at Asiaworld City (almost topped-off, but on-hold)
> 111. Burgundy Crowne Tower, Quezon City
> 112. +St. Luke's Hospital at BGC, Nursing Tower (excavation)
> 113. +St. Luke's Hospital at BGC, Medical Arts Tower (excavation)
> 114. +The Eaton Makati - 48 floors (u/c at basement-level)
> 115. +The A.venue Makati - North Tower
> 116. +The A.venue Makati - South Tower
> 117. +Cityland Corinthian Executive Regency, Ortigas Center - 38 floors
> 118. Cityland Pacific Regency, Vito Cruz, Manila
> 119. ++Cityland Makati Executive Tower II
> 120. ++Aeropolis Sucat - Tower I, Parañaque - 12 floors
> 121. +Aeropolis Sucat - Tower II, Parañaque - 12 floors
> 122. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower III, Parañaque - 12 floors
> 123. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower IV, Parañaque - 12 floors
> 124. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower V, Parañaque - 12 floors
> 125. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower VI, Parañaque - 12 floors
> 126. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower VII, Parañaque - 12 floors
> 127. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower VIII, Parañaque - 12 floors
> 128. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower IX, Parañaque - 12 floors
> 129. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower X, Parañaque - 12 floors
> 130. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower XI, Parañaque - 12 floors
> 131. Aeropolis Sucat - Tower XII, Parañaque - 12 floors
> 132. Aeropolis New Manila - Tower I
> 133. Aeropolis New Manila - Tower II
> 134. Aeropolis New Manila - Tower III
> 135. Aeropolis New Manila - Tower IV
> 136. Aeropolis New Manila - Tower V
> 137. +Torre Venezia, Quezon City - 33 floors
> 138. ++AIC Empire, Ortigas Center
> 139. AIC Crowne Suites, Ortigas Center (on-hold)
> 140. ++AIC Grande, Ortigas Center
> 141. Raya Suites by Discovery Suites (replacement for Gilarmi) - 70+ floors
> 142. +Amvel Mansions, Parañaque (several towers, varied heights)
> 143. +Net Square at BGC - 18 floors
> 144. Viera at Brittany Bay – Tower 1, Parañaque
> 145. Viera at Brittany Bay – Tower 2, Parañaque
> 146. Viera at Brittany Bay – Tower 3, Parañaque
> 147. Viera at Brittany Bay – Tower 4, Parañaque
> 148. Viera at Brittany Bay – Tower 5, Parañaque
> 149. Viera at Brittany Bay – Tower 6, Parañaque
> 150. Viera at Brittany Bay – Tower 7, Parañaque
> 151. Viera at Brittany Bay – Tower 8, Parañaque
> 152. 1880 Eastwood Avenue
> Presidio at Brittany Bay - Mixed-use residences - Da Vinci Tower, Parañaque – 5 floors
> Presidio at Brittany Bay - Mixed-use residences - Rembrandt Tower, Parañaque – 5 floors
> Presidio at Brittany Bay - Garden Condo residences - Michelango Tower, Parañaque - 10 floors
> Presidio at Brittany Bay - Garden Condo residences - Picasso Tower, Parañaque - 7 floors
> 153. Presidio at Brittany Bay - Garden Condo residences - Monet Tower, Parañaque - 12 floors
> Presidio at Brittany Bay - Renoir Tower, Parañaque
> Presidio at Brittany Bay - Bellini Tower, Parañaque
> Presidio at Brittany Bay - Tower 8, Parañaque
> Presidio at Brittany Bay - Tower 9, Parañaque
> 154. Presidio at Brittany Bay - Bayview Prime Addresses - Tower 1, Parañaque
> 155. Presidio at Brittany Bay - Bayview Prime Addresses - Tower 2, Parañaque
> 156. Presidio at Brittany Bay - Bayview Prime Addresses - Tower 3, Parañaque
> 157. Presidio at Brittany Bay - Bayview Prime Addresses - Tower 4, Parañaque
> 158. Presidio at Brittany Bay - Bayview Prime Addresses - Tower 5, Parañaque
> 159. Presidio at Brittany Bay - Bayview Prime Addresses - Tower 6, Parañaque
> 160. Presidio at Brittany Bay - Bayview Prime Addresses - Tower 7, Parañaque
> 161. 3388 Quadrilion Plaza Hotel, Ortigas Center (on-hold at 3rd level)
> 162. Proposed Business Hotel at the current site of the Araneta Residence in Araneta Center
> 163. The Columbarium, Quezon City - 12 floors
> 164. Manila Tower at Araneta Center
> 165. Raphael Condo at Ortigas Center
> 166. Legaspi Tower, Makati City (on-hold)
> 167. Jaka Tower, Makati City (on-hold)
> 168. SM-KS Tower 1, Ortigas Center (on-hold at podium level)
> 169. SM-KS Tower 2, Ortigas Center (on-hold)
> 170. SM-KS Tower 3, Ortigas Center (on-hold)
> 171. One ADB Avenue, Ortigas Center - 41 floors (on-hold)
> 172. Lopez Center at Rockwell Center - 55 floors (on-hold)
> 173. Ritz Carlton Hotel at Rockwell Center - 55 floors (on-hold at podium level)
> 174. SSS Center - Office Tower I, Quezon City - 33 floors
> 175. SSS Center - OfficeTower ll, Quezon City - 33 floors
> 176. SSS HQ Tower, Quezon City
> 177. SSS Center - Condominium Tower I, Quezon City
> 178. SSS Center - Condominium Tower II, Quezon City
> 179. SSS Center - Condominium Tower III, Quezon City
> 180. 2301 Civic Place at Filicity – 12 floors
> 181. Celadon Residences San Lazaro, Manila (by Ayala Land, under subsidiary Community Innovations Inc.)
> 182. Avida Towers, Manila (Ayala Land)
> 183. Robinsons East of Galleria Tower - 45 floors
> 184. Robinsons McKinley Place Tower - 43 floors
> 185. The Columns Legazpi Village - Tower I, Makati - 41 floors
> 186. The Columns Legazpi Village - Tower II, Makati - 41 floors
> 187. Gateway Call Center Tower at Araneta Center - 26 floors
> 188. Centerpointe Residences - Tower I, Quezon City - 17 floors
> 189. Centerpointe Residences - Tower II, Quezon City - (18-26 floors)
> 190. Centerpointe Residences - Tower III, Quezon City - 27 floors
> 191. Centerpointe Residences - Tower IV, Quezon City - 27 floors
> 192. Centerpointe Residences - Tower V, Quezon City - (18-26 floors)
> 193. Centerpointe Residences - Tower VI, Quezon City - 17 floors
> 194. SM-ACA Residences
> 195. One Rockwell - Tower I, Makati - 46 floors
> 196. One Rockwell - Tower II, Makati - 52 floors
> 197. One Rockwell - Tower III, Makati
> 198. Forbeswood Parklane at Forbestown Center, BGC - 42
> 199. Great Eastern Hotel - West Wing, Quezon City - 25 floors
> 200. Cityland Rada Regency, Makati - 27
> 201. Ansons Commercial Building, Ortigas Center - 12 floors
> 202. Winville Tower at BGC - 43 floors
> 203. Bay Gardens - Mactan Tower I, Pasay City
> 204. Bay Gardens - Mactan Tower II, Pasay City
> 205. Bay Gardens - Mactan Tower III, Pasay City
> 206. Bay Gardens - Mactan Tower IV, Pasay City
> 207. Robinsons Cybergate Center - Tower III, Mandaluyong
> 208. Robinsons Cybergate Center - Tower IV, Mandaluyong
> 209. Robinsons Cybergate Center - Tower V, Mandaluyong
> 210. Cyber Two at Eastwood City
> 211. Cyber Three at Eastwood City
> 212. Sun Plaza, Mandaluyong (by Fil-Estate Land, on-hold)
> 213. Shell Maya project, Makati (Fil-Estate Land)
> 214. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 1
> 215. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 2
> 216. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 3
> 217. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 4
> 218. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 5
> 219. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 6
> 220. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 7
> 221. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 8
> 222. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 9
> 223. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 10
> 224. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 11
> 225. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 12
> 226. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 13
> 227. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 14
> 228. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 15
> 229. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 16
> 230. Araneta-Megaworld Residences - Tower 17
> 231. Francesca Tower, Quezon City
> 232. La Salle - General Education Building - 12 floors
> 233. Residencia de Regina, Quezon City - 25 floors
> 234. Fort 26th Street - 27-floor Office tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part One*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part Two*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part Three*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part Four*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part Five*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (posted and compiled by weirdo)


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MEZZA RESIDENCES*


oboi said:


> Passed by G. Araneta Ave. on my way to Bulacan earlier this afternoon so I took the oppurtunity to take a shot of Mezza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _October 15, 2008_


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*GLOBAL CITY*


Igsuonnimo said:


> Photo taken morning of 18October2008





TheRick said:


> Youtube - Bonifacio Global City 2008...


----------



## nayki

*Eastwood City*



richpol said:


> I managed to take a pic of the sacle model. Legrand 2 on Top Left (looks pretty swanky, i would say.)


..


----------



## RonnieR

edmunds said:


> Most of these projects are never been in the drawing boards! Still in dreams hno:


Your statement seems to show that you have not seen the completed buildings in Philippine forum. On the contrary, most of the buildings in the pictures are either completed, topped off. The list is not updated to include the new projects. Only Few ones are still in the drawing board


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE ICON RESIDENCES-2 TOWERS*


[dx] said:


> by leonickcchua






*SEIBU TOWER*


[dx] said:


> Photos by leonickcchua


----------



## adverg

Wow, I heard that Ayala got recognition again in their mall industry and one of it is Bonifacio High Street, amazing job by the Ayala's, congratulations....


----------



## adverg

What is that in front of the Icon Tower, beautiful, I like the simplicity...


----------



## IslandSon.PH

*MANHATTAN HEIGHTS*


----------



## stanleymalls

adverg said:


> Wow, I heard that Ayala got recognition again in their mall industry and one of it is Bonifacio High Street, amazing job by the Ayala's, congratulations....


Here's the article.

From the Philippine Daily Inquirer


Ayala Malls bags 3 awards 

Philippine Daily Inquirer
First Posted 22:51:00 10/22/2008



MANILA, Philippines—Ayala Malls, known for innovative retail developments, creating well-planned lifestyle centers, and building beyond commercial spaces, has won three awards from the International Council of Shopping Centers (ICSC).


ICSC announced and handed the awards during the gala awards rites on October 15 at the ICSC Asia Expo in Macau.
ICSC has recognized and honored the shopping center industry’s most cutting-edge properties, innovative solutions and creative responses to market trends, as well as outstanding examples of design and development throughout the world.


Ayala Malls received top recognition under the categories of Design & Development and Marketing. “Bravo Filipino: A Tribute to Filipino’s Creativity and Ingenuity,” which featured a four-month long festival celebrating the Filipino creative genius during the opening of Greenbelt 5 garnered a Gold award for Marketing excellence.


Bonifacio High Street, the country’s first “main street” development, and Trinoma, offering a refreshing and rewarding shopping experience in northern Metro Manila, won for Ayala Malls a Gold and Silver award, respectively, for outstanding design qualities and creativity in development.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ST.FRANCIS twin towers and ONE CORPORATE CENTRE*
taken by randy blu from flickr....taken october 22











*THE COLUMNS LEGAZPI VILLAGE*



andycapp said:


> This was emailed to me by my broker...





*ETON PARKVIEW*








[/QUOTE]


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ETON CENTRIS*


thomasian said:


> Eto pa...





thomasian said:


> May nakuha pa ako, this one from page-6 of "Perspectives" vol. 3 - September 2008, the Eton newsletter.




*UPTOWN 21*


mattz23 said:


> http://www.condo.com.ph/ad-details.php?ID=909&P=HOME







*MANDARIN SQUARE* 


thomasian said:


> *- Mandarin Square -*
> _*- Reliving the rich Chinese heritage -*_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​






thomasian said:


> ^^ Yes, most likely.
> 
> Mandarin Square update from: www.anchorlandholdings.com


----------



## adverg

Wow Eton Centris, finally we have something unique in shopping complexes, I like those unique post and strip cladding.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MAYFAIR TOWER*


-TC- said:


> *Construction Update as of August 2008:*
> 
> http://www.mayfairtower.net/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading through this thread from Post#1, I just found out that there's no project information so here:
> 
> 
> *Mayfair Tower*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing tall at the heart of United Nation Avenue corner A. Mabini Street in Ermita, Manila is the elegant Mayfair Tower. Nesting within the 26,550.7 square meter of prime property, this 33 storey residential condominium boasts of world-class amenities and facilities, exclusive to the privileged few. The sky terrace, one of the best features of this modern day paradise, allows as much as 200 people to enjoy the wonderful view of the city and the lush landscape that surrounds the area. Simply, living at the Mayfair Tower tops.
> 
> *Location*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Property and Structural Dimensions*
> 
> • Total lot area of 1,000 square meters.
> • Building footprint of 800 square meters.
> • Total gross floor area of approximately 27,000 square meters.
> • Usable/saleable area of the project of approximately 17,500 square meters.
> • Total of 33 floors excluding the machine room/water tank deck.
> • Total height of approximately 120 meters.
> • Elevated 0.45 meters from the road level.
> 
> *Lobby and Elevators*
> 
> 
> • A lift lobby on each floor and one main lobby at the ground floor.
> • Vertical clearance of 4.20 meters floor to floor for the main lobby.
> • Main lobby measuring 78.95 square meters.
> • Three high-speed elevators with a capacity of 17 persons each.
> 
> *Residential Units*
> 
> • Residential units occupy the 8th to 29th floors, plus 2-floor level at the penthouse.
> • Total of 171 residential units from the 8th to 29th floor, plus 2 units at the penthouse.
> • Floor to floor height of residential units ranges from 3.25 meters to 6.10 meters (total height of bi-level unit).
> 
> *Structural Specification and Utilities*
> 
> • Provision for air-conditioning units (window type ACU for 1-BR units and split type for 2-BR to 5-BR units.
> • Provision for hot and cold water for residential units (water heater provided by the unit's owners).
> • Mechanical exhaust system provided for the kitchen and T&B for each residential unit.
> • Water tanks located at the roof deck of the penthouse and cistern located at the ground floor:
> - 2 domestic cistern tanks (60,000 gal capacity each)
> - 1 fire reserve tank (90,000 gal capacity)
> - 2 overhead tanks (15,000 gal capacity each)
> • In the event of normal power failure, generator sets will be utilized as standby power source of the building.
> - 100% back-up power for common areas
> - limited power enough for basic appliances and light for residential units
> - diesel-fueled engine generator sets
> • Individual electrical sub-metering for each residential unit.
> • Individual water meters for each residential unit.
> 
> *Amenities, Services and Other Features*
> 
> • Amenities include:
> - Landscape Garden
> - Sauna/Spa
> - Fitness Gym
> - 2 Function Area
> - Lap Pool
> - Children's Pool
> - He/She Toilet
> • Features include:
> - 24-hour security
> - 7 level of parking
> - 3 high-speed elevators
> - Automatic fire alarm and sprinkler system
> • Safety features include:
> - Building life safety compliance to local fire code and NFPA 101 safety code
> - Semi-addressable Fire Detection and Alarm System
> - Automatic Fire Sprinkler System (AFSS)
> - Dual fire escape locations at all levels
> - Fire rated residential doors
> - Security intercom
> - All equipment provided with accessible clearance for maintenance
> 
> *Parking Levels*
> 
> • 7 parking levels.
> • Total of 165 parking slots excluding 5 slots outside ground level for commercial use.
> • Parking slot size of 2.50 meters wide by 5.0 meter in length.
> • Carpark vertical clearance of 2.4 meters.
> • Driveway width of 6.0 meters.
> • Carpark entrance and exit point along UN Avenue.
> 
> *Advantages of tenants for having a unit in this project*
> 
> • Commercial component at ground floor.
> • Amenities:
> • At the 7th Floor:
> - Function Room/Clubhouse
> - Fitness Gym
> - Sauna/Spa
> - 30.0m length lap pool with Jacuzzi. Rain Shower and Water Massage Area
> - 20sq.m. Kiddie Pool
> - He/She Toilet
> - Jogging Path
> • At the 30th Floor:
> - Garden Deck
> - 368.78sq.m. Function room with toilet good for big gatherings
> • All units has maid's room with T&B.
> • Separate title per unit.
> • Proximity to offices, schools, malls , embassies, hospitals and others.
> • Modular for easy construction.
> 
> *Official Website*
> 
> http://www.mayfairtower.net/








*ANCHOR SKYSUITES 50F*


-TC- said:


> Sorry no podium.







-TC- said:


> *Anchor Land on Forbes Magazine’s list of best firms in Asia *
> 
> BusinessMirror
> October 15, 2008
> 
> Listed property developer Anchor Land Holdings, Inc. makes it to this year’s 200 Best Under a $Billion list of prestigious Forbes Asia magazine, an annual compilation of the best companies in the Asia-Pacific with under $1 billion in sales, underscoring the company’s solid reputation for innovation and groundbreaking projects.
> 
> Anchor Land is one of only two Philippine companies in the exclusive list, which appeared in Forbes-Asia’s Sept. 29 2008 issue. The 200 winners were culled from over 24,000 publicly listed outfits from 15 countries, including Australia, New Zealand, Japan, China, India and Hong Kong.
> 
> Anchor Land chairman Stephen Lee said making it to the annual list is a tremendous vote of confidence for the company and brings enormous pride to the Philippines as well.
> 
> “It is not everyday that a respected business magazine like Forbes Asia comes up with such accolade. We are truly humbled, and at the same time greatly challenged by the tremendous pressure that comes with such recognition,” he said.
> 
> The magazine also included a short description of Anchor Land, one of the select few in the list given such distinction. It said, “The developer’s condominium towers dominate the Manila skyline. Current projects include the Mandarin Square, Mayfair Tower. What’s next? Plans for Manila’s tallest building”
> 
> Forbes Asia described in a lead article how the current turmoil in the world markets has made it tough for small and midsize enterprises, or those publicly listed companies with sales under $1 billion. Just more than a quarter of the companies in last year’s list made it to the “200 Best Under a $Billion” for 2008.
> 
> “Despite diminished returns, companies in this year’s list negotiated the pitfalls of early 2008 to increase sales and profits,” the magazine said, nothing that fears of a US recession “rattled the glided economies of Asian markets over the past year and disrupted steady growth for many of the region’s best-known companies.”
> 
> Anchor Land, which had a successful initial public offering at the Philippine Stock Exchange in 2007, has established a firm niche in the current Chinese Filipino and expatriate communities with its distinct high-rise condominiums.
> 
> Its first project , the 32 storey Lee Tower in Binondo, Manila, was sold in record time, as well as its next developments, the 33 storey Mayfair Tower in UN Avenue and the Mandarin Square, a 39-floor high rise along Ongpin street in the heart of Chinatown.
> 
> The company is set to launch this month its Sole Mare Parksuites, an 18 storey residential twin tower at the ASEANA Business Park along Macapagal Blvd. in Parañaque.
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/2008/09/19/asia-best-midcaps-pf-bub08-cz_jg_0918billion_land.html
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/lists/2008/24...est-Under-A-Billion-Philippines_3Company.html
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/business/lists/2008/24/biz_bub08_Anchor-Land_NRJ1.html


----------



## stanleymalls

^^ Kudos to Anchor Land!

:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## stanleymalls

-dp-


----------



## barukdok

IslandSon.PH said:


> *The Waltz [42F|res] Bonifacio Global City, Taguig(pro)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from thomasian


this is beautiful (as long as its made of glass). very filipino (reminds me of banderitas o buntings). looks intelligent too (book stack motif). this should be spectacular at night.

by the way, why are pinoys scared of color?


----------



## jrevalde

^^we're not, the thing just looks like a giant daycare center


----------



## barukdok

^^ wouldn't that be lovely? (i find it ironic, by the way, to read your signature that celebrates the innocence of youth yet your comment seems derisive of childhood. to contradict oneself in a fraction of a page, one ought to be largesse.)


----------



## jrevalde

^^whats that got to do with taste? youve confused two completely different things, if you could just please fully read my sig and take note of the last lines..."tempered and balanced by knowledge and common-sense". The sig emphasizes BALANCE between chldhood fantasies and common sensibilities, it wasnt saying that you should embrace everything that vaguely reminds you of your childhood (say a daycare center for example)

P.s, sorry you took my comments personally, I was just stating an opinion


----------



## barukdok

^^apparently, you have no inkling what your signature means. taste and sensibility are tightly interwoven, by the way. do yourself a favor and rid yourself of pretentious quotes


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*the GRAMERCY RESIDENCES 68F/302M*


c0kelitr0 said:


> newest render with The Knightsbridge Residences:





ruralvillage said:


> Enjoy the sight of this massive excavation. :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check excavation video here:
> 
> http://centurycity.com.ph/news44-a.html
> 
> :banana:


----------



## jrevalde

barukdok said:


> ^^apparently, you have no inkling what your signature means. taste and sensibility are tightly interwoven, by the way. do yourself a favor and rid yourself of pretentious quotes


lol i should have made my point more clear, anyway theres no point arguing with someone you also has no idea what hes talking about. VIVA MANILA!!!

ps. hehe LARGESSE, and youre calling me pretentious...what a hypocrite


----------



## skyscraper100

IslandSon.PH said:


> *The Waltz [42F|res] Bonifacio Global City, Taguig(pro)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from thomasian


wow this is great! i actually love its design, its very artistic,.. for me its one of the most modern design project here in the philippines.


----------



## barukdok

jrevalde said:


> lol i should have made my point more clear, anyway theres no point arguing with someone you also has no idea what hes talking about. VIVA MANILA!!!
> 
> ps. hehe LARGESSE, and youre calling me pretentious...what a hypocrite


what a fairy


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*W.H. TAFT Residences*


Sinjin P. said:


>






sdbcarlo said:


> here are some updates as of september 2008...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go grab them while prices are still much affordable and terms are still in favor of investors. :banana:


----------



## stanleymalls

barukdok said:


> this is beautiful (as long as its made of glass). very filipino (reminds me of banderitas o buntings). looks intelligent too (book stack motif). this should be spectacular at night.
> 
> by the way, *why are pinoys scared of color*?


Because others may think (especially men) that they are gay?  :lol: :jk:

No, really. We are not afraid of the colors. It is just that it is very hard to maintain, considering maintenance here in the Philippines is expensive.


----------



## barukdok

^^ that makes sense alright


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*GRAND SOHO MAKATI*


-TC- said:


> Picture taken today in front of Classica Tower along HV dela Costa Street:
> 
> November 4, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is either already topped off or nearing top off.


----------



## BryceDerick

IslandSon.PH said:


> *The Waltz [42F|res] Bonifacio Global City, Taguig(pro)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from thomasian[/QUOTE
> 
> *Is this project for real? i never saw such a bold and brave design until now...colors and angles,for shoo this would illicit some gasps from people looking at this mangled design...im liking it.:bow:*


----------



## barukdok

^^ this must be built


----------



## lochinvar

By the way, with all these diggings going on in Metromanila, where do they dump all those soils. Maybe they can use it for reclamation project so the Pandacan depot will have a place to move.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ST.FRANCIS*


[dx] said:


> as of 10.07.08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by adcristal





ruralvillage said:


> After the nice interior photos, it's time to showcase the close-up photos of unfinished exterior. Here they are! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kung nakatingala ka sa taas, medyo sasakit ang leeg mo pero sulit naman siguro dahil alam mong malapit ng matapos. Hehe!


----------



## filcan

I can't wait to see St. Francis fully cladded :cheers:


----------



## stanleymalls

Me, too! It can be seen as far as my eyes can see. I'm living in Lagro-Novaliches area, and it is so visible in a clear, sunny day. Promise!


----------



## filcan

your so lucky


----------



## Gölenn

there're lots of interesting projects in Manila,


----------



## GelloX

Not to be a critic but more of a patriot, I just hope that with these massive developments in Metro Manila shall rise a project bearing a Filipino name. Obviously, most, if not all of these projects are named in a very foreign way, leading mostly on Americanized tags or whatsoever...

Then again, just a thought my friends - just a simple nationalistic thought.


----------



## Louman

GelloX said:


> Not to be a critic but more of a patriot, I just hope that with these massive developments in Metro Manila shall rise a project bearing a Filipino name. Obviously, most, if not all of these projects are named in a very foreign way, leading mostly on Americanized tags or whatsoever...
> 
> Then again, just a thought my friends - just a simple nationalistic thought.


It's actually happening not only in the Philippines but in neighboring countries as well. The only difference is that there are far less places in Manila with a native sounding name than those of neighboring countries. It's something I just noticed while looking at projects in Bangkok, Phnom Pehn, and Jakarta. Calling that new project in Quezon City Luntiang Bilog instead of Circulo Verde would be nice.


----------



## c0kelitr0

Circulo Verde



leechtat said:


>


gorgeous project!!!


----------



## JulZ

what a metropolis!:banana:


----------



## "ZukiChirO"

WOW MANILA is getting worth of now...ADELANTE MANILA....


----------



## stanleymalls

Nice updates! Keep them coming! kay: :applause:


----------



## RonnieR

76 Storey tower Stratford Residences, the tallest in the country



-TC- said:


> Here is a bigger render:





-TC- said:


> Yes, nice find @antony11!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford Residences*
> 
> ABOUT THE PROJECT
> 
> The Stratford Residences is PICAR’s most luxurious high-rise residential project to date, set to become an envy of all other developers in property development industry.
> 
> It shall be the *tallest building to rise in the country*, eclipsing other high-rise towers sprouting around the metro.
> 
> It aims to target only the privileged few, those at the top of the elite class, who would want to sense the feeling of being at the top of almost everything.
> 
> With panoramic views of the each section of the land for every unit, one could feel the pride of being inside it, a sense of reaching the height of success and career.
> 
> The project’s unique architectural design speaks of PICAR’s aim of becoming the standard, the milestone, the benchmark of other real estate developers in the country today.
> 
> LOCATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by unique office buildings such as Hearst Corporate Center and One Bryant Park (both in New York), the project sits on a 3,504.65 sqm lot out of the 1.3 has of land formerly occupied by International School Manila, along Kalayaan Avenue, Makati City.
> 
> It lies inside the country’s most important central business district – Makati Top educational institutions such as Ateneo Business & Law School & the Asian Institute of Management is just a few blocks away.
> 
> Posh restos, major banks & financial institutions, embassies and office headquarters of some of the world’s companies are very near the site.
> 
> Just within a few blocks from the project site are the following: Makati Medical Center, Makati Coliseum, Ayala Museum, Makati Sports Club, and some malls like Greenbelt, Glorietta, Landmark, & SM.


----------



## RonnieR

The building connects to MRT Magallanes station



IslandSon.PH said:


> *Alphaland Southgate Tower [20F|mix|u/c] Makati (update)*


UPDATE:



sirhc aziledrolf said:


> Photo update 27.12.2006





[dx] said:


> Alphaland Southgate Tower at upper left corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by lovine


----------



## stanleymalls

The Stradford is a project I will watch out. kay:


----------



## IslandSon.PH

*iPlaza [34F|res] Ortigas Center*










courtesy of thomasian


----------



## JulZ

^^mg:mg:mg:


----------



## IslandSon.PH

More renders for Stratford



thomasian said:


> There's no comparison, it's like asking "Mas gwapo ka ba sa liwanag o sa dilim?" :nuts:
> 
> I think a better comparison would be between two different versions of the day renders...
> 
> Silver or gold?


----------



## IslandSon.PH

*J Tower [149m|40F|mix|u/c] Ortigas Center (update)*
topped-off already:cheers:



tyronne said:


> Photo by tyronne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, cam phone lang.


----------



## skyscraper100

WOW!!


----------



## IslandSon.PH

*St. Francis Towers - [60F|res|u/c] Mandaluyong*(update)
taken more than a week ago courtesy of Jude12


----------



## Waldenstrom

I'm looking forward to Stratford Residences!


----------



## filcan

Very great updates. Keep them coming kay:


----------



## RonnieR

Grand Soho Makati, 41F
Latest Update:



-TC- said:


> It is either already topped off or nearing top off.





IsaganiZenze said:


> a little old (about three weeks, taken 12/19/08) by shitzhu jiu jitsu


building under construction at the left most



IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by maimai_08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> building under construction at the back...


----------



## RonnieR

The Columns Legazpi Village Makati 
Latest Update:



Dvorak said:


>





sirhc aziledrolf said:


> Happy Holidays!





enamorado said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i've been browsing this forum for a while now and i'd like to thank you all for the continuous updates and photos.
> 
> someone mentioned benavidez earlier so i thought i'd share these pictures - as a payback. <grin> i was in the makati area a month ago, sortof drizzling that day which explains the coal grey skies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> if you prefer my flickr link:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rluistro/3161484132/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rluistro/3161484126/
> 
> enjoy!


----------



## RonnieR

The Beacon, Makati 

Latest Update



-TC- said:


> @kevinlondon:
> 
> The Beacon -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken this afternoon (27.12.2008)


----------



## RonnieR

St. Luke's Medical Center, The Fort, Taguig
Progress:



[dx] said:


> View from Bonifacio High Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by me





Jude12 said:


> Dec 26


----------



## skyscraper100

thanks for posting


----------



## RonnieR

skyscraper100 said:


> thanks for posting


a lot of projects are not yet posted here...maybe you can help.


----------



## RonnieR

Latest Update: Fort Palm Spring, The Fort, Taguig


thomasian said:


>


*http://www.fortpalmsprings.com/*









Progress:



TheEngineer said:


> January11,2009


----------



## skyscraper100

ayoko nga hehehe j/k


----------



## RonnieR

Icon Residences 32F - The Fort Bonifacio

Progress/Latest Update



tyronne said:


> the Icon Residences _Across Manila Golf_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos courtesy of www.theicon.ph





IsaganiZenze said:


> a closer shot by the lovine from flickr





IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by anduoung
> january 6, 2009


----------



## RonnieR

*Marajo Tower 22F, Bonifacio Global City, Taguig*



-TC- said:


> Here are some building details courtesy of Colliers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Property Address:*
> 
> 4th Avenue corner 26th Street, Cresent Park West, Bonifacio Global City, Fort Bonifacio Taguig, Philippines
> 
> *Description:*
> 
> 
> 22 Storey Grade A Office
> Building with a typical floor plate of 1,128 sqm
> Gross Floor Area of 17,063 sqm
> 
> 
> 
> thomasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> *10.04.08*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Nuvo City, Libis, Quezon City:*
> 
> 
> 
> xandro said:
> 
> 
> 
> got a cleaner scan of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have a full page ad in Philippine Star today, 1/15, it says January 16, 2009 marks a milestone event as Nuvoland Philippines breaks ground - start of construction of Aspire Tower - Nuvo City.
> 
> *Eton Centris, mix - Quezon City*
> 
> 
> 
> thomasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to scan, Eton's got it on their website. My goodness, I think I just had an architectural orgasm, oops!  It looks so futuristic ha! :colgate: Mukhang pang-alien city yung mushroom-canopy thingy nila, ang cute! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icarus-rising said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eton Cyberpod Centris
> Taken October 27, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> with access to MRT Quezon Avenue station
> 
> 
> 
> -TC- said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://eton.com.ph/constructionupdates/etoncentris.htm
> 
> Construction Updates
> December 2008
> 
> View along EDSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View along Quezon Ave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glass Fronts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MEZZA RESIDENCES*


Jude12 said:


> Jan 17



*GA TWIN TOWERS*


IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by erickayn



*EAST OF GALLERIA*


Vampirecat said:


> Taken this afternoon. Starting work on the 30th floor already! If they keep this up, topping off might be as early as June 2009. :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, more pictures can be found here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ST.FRANCIS TOWERS 60F*


ruralvillage said:


> Captured from the Tube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real towers are coming soon! :banana: :banana:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

ONE ROCKWELL


laquacherra said:


> photo shot this morning


----------



## RonnieR

New Project: TWO CENTRAL Makati, P9B or US$191Million project



--SuperB0y-- said:


> A 9B Megaworld Twin Tower Project along Valero St, Salcedo Village, Makati


SOHO CENTRAL, res, 41F, Mandaluyong 
Progress: Jan. 09



anone said:


>


McKINLEY PARK RESIDENCES, 43F, res, BGC

Progress:



laquacherra said:


> *photo taken Jan 17, 2009*


Second picture courtesy of The Engineer









THE INFINITY, 48F mix, BGC

Progress:



-TC- said:


> Construction Update (January 13, 2009):
> 
> Source: http://nuvoland.com/theinfinity/construction/construction.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIEW FACING ADJACENT PROPERTY:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIEW FACING SOMA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIEW FROM 25TH STREET:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIEW FROM 26TH STREET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scale Model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rendering:


----------



## stanleymalls

These are the proofs that the Philippines is truly the Hottest Real Estate Investment in Asia!

:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## stanleymalls

IslandSon.PH said:


> *iPlaza [34F|res] Ortigas Center*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courtesy of thomasian


BUILD THIS! PRONTO!  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JulZ

:master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master::master:


----------



## RonnieR

*W TOWER 18F, residential, BGC*



thomasian said:


> ^^ :yes:
> 
> Anyway, a night shot. This one came from their website, really, it's there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I find the setbacks on both sides really generous.





leechtat said:


> ang galing.. i do not even notice the roads here being operational..
> 
> one of the better projects in fort bonifacio imho..
> 
> some photos taken from their webbie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://www.wlandholdings.com/wlh/newsItem.asp?id=080930_september update


----------



## RonnieR

*LA VIE CONDOMINIUM 22F, res Filinvest, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*



LhexiMont said:


>





orly said:


> La Vie update DEC 08 taken from RITM


----------



## RonnieR

*ETON RESIDENCES (PARKVIEW) GREENBELT MAKATI 39F, res*



> http://www.eton.com.ph/images/header/etonparkviewgreenbelt.jpg















-TC- said:


> http://eton.com.ph/constructionupdates/theetonresidencesgreenbelt.htm
> *
> Construction Updates
> January 14, 2009*
> Installation of Rebar at Area 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebar Fabrication Area at Yakal/Malugay Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Pouring at Area 1 Using Chute and Pumpcrete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concrete Sampling


----------



## **RS**

Manila delights! Awesome projects! :cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

^^ Thanks!


----------



## RonnieR

*ONE GLOBAL PLACE 26/F, BGC*



PinoyBroker said:


> Here are some renderings from the soon to be launched, ONE GLOBAL PLACE in Fort Bonifacio Global City!
> 
> From the developers of Taipan Place, Orient Square and Regent Parkway comes...


*PROGRESS, construction at the middle *



laquacherra said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*ENTRATA COMPLEX, mix, u/c, FILINVEST CORPORATE CITY, MUNTINLUPA*



LhexiMont said:


> REDEFINING LIFE IN THE SOUTH - Filinvest Alabang, Inc. has just launched its newest project in Alabang, Muntinlupa City - the Entrata Urban Complex. It is a condominium development that offers more than a home, better than an office...promoting a dynamic lifestyle of LIVE-WORK-SHOP-PLAY within your own Urban Complex.





plmetzen said:


> Well expect the building to finish by around 2011 because the construction is in full swing. The four star business hotel will be built alongside the first tower to be built on top of the two floored middle income mall. So apart from having Festival Mall and South Central Station stores, you have Entrata 'mall' so to speak.


----------



## RonnieR

*EAST TOWER SERENDRA, BGC*










*PROGRESS*










*ICON RESIDENCES, 32F, BGC*

*PROGRESS*


----------



## RonnieR

*ONE GLOBAL PLACE, 26F, com, BGC*


PinoyBroker said:


> Here are some renderings from the soon to be launched, ONE GLOBAL PLACE in Fort Bonifacio Global City!
> 
> From the developers of Taipan Place, Orient Square and Regent Parkway comes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Located at Fifth Avenue corner 25th Street near Essensa, Regent Parkway, Hyundai showroom




*PROGRESS*


RonnieR said:


> latest photo, taken March 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the building under construction at the right side


----------



## RonnieR

*ICON PLAZA, mix, BGC*



Fluffy said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*THE FORT RESIDENCES, 28F, res, u/c, BGC*



august88boy said:


>





galore said:


> The Fort Residences Investors' Day.





hv_k said:


> January 10 pic


----------



## RonnieR

*EXCHANGE REGENCY, 42F, res, ORTIGAS CENTER*



boolateh said:


> The Exchange Regency, details I got from an agent at the Ortigas Center...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With infinity pool, kiddie pool, pool bar, sunken deck, jacuzzi, sauna, jogging path, kids playground, putting green, barbecue area, meditation area, library lounge, water feature, and wi-fi enabled.


*UPDATE*



Shazzam said:


> *Taken this morning....*


----------



## manila_eye

thanks RonnieR for the updates... keep it up dude!


----------



## RonnieR

manila_eye said:


> thanks RonnieR for the updates... keep it up dude!


welcome dude.

*GRAND MIDORI MAKATI, 35F, res.*



-TC- said:


>


*PROGRESS*










*SEIBU TOWER, 27F, res, u/c, BGC*



Dvorak said:


> Saw the AD at the Fort Stop over..
> 
> Seibu Tower
> 
> 27-story, with 270 degrees panoramic viewing area in all corners.. will rise on 27th Avenue with view of the Manila Golf.. available in 1, 2 and 3 bedrooms..





Ph Man said:


> i think this photo was taken from the same place as that photo posted by dx:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a wormview shot





RonnieR said:


> taken, March 1, 2009



*ASTON at SERENDRA, res, u/c, BGC*


----------



## RonnieR

manila_eye said:


> thanks RonnieR for the updates... keep it up dude!


:cheers: Projects that are less than 12 stories are not even posted here...and they are everywhere.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE RESIDENCES*


Waldenstrom said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*EAST OF GALLERIA, 45F, res, u/c ORTIGAS CENTER*



thomasian said:


> *EAST of GALLERIA: ROBINSONS NEWEST CONDO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robinsons Land Corporation (RLC), one of the country's leading property developers, is again set to change the busy skyline of Metro Manila. A distinct landmark to behold, all eyes are set on the newest residential condo development to rise at the heart of Ortigas Business District - *East of Galleria (EOG)* . A block away from the successful Robinsons Galleria Mall, this *45-storey tower located along Topaz Street*, Ortigas Center promises a new level of urban lifestyle - offering a refreshing kind of living that is seamlessly blended with the trappings of home and the conveniences of living beside malls.
> 
> East of Galleria is destined to be the top choice of condo buyers and investors. With its contemporary-inspired design and location, EOG offers unparalleled comfort of being a walk away from all – close to The Podium, Shangri-La Mall, SM Megamall, MetroWalk, Home Depot, Cardinal Santos Hospital, Medical City, University of Asia and the Pacific, Poveda, Lourdes School of Mandaluyong, Edsa Shrine, ADB, PSE, hotels, banks, specialty centers and other posh commercial establishments. Plus it is just few minutes away from major thoroughfares like EDSA and C-5.


*
PROGRESS*



Vampirecat said:


> RLC updated their EOG page. As of March 9, 2009, it looks like they're up to the 39th floor and starting on the 40th floor! :banana:


----------



## RonnieR

*THE BELLAGIO TOWERS 1, 2 3, res, BGC*



[dx] said:


> by minusadditiondivisin


----------



## RonnieR

*GREENBELT CHANCELLOR, 35F, res, u/c, MAKATI*










*
PROGRESS*



reittrader said:


> Construction update: sixth floor as of Feb 16, 2009. View of the pool area in the making


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ONE CORPORATE CENTRE*


Shazzam said:


> *Taken just this morning....*





*ST.FRANCIS TOWERS*


sick_n_tired said:


> 06 March 2009





*the ICON RESIDENCES*



Ph Man said:


> and most buyers i suppose are from the US.
> 
> here's something taken yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if you really want to have a good look at the color used, follow this link for the original version:
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3356/3336458911_da31b5e0cc_o.jpg


----------



## RonnieR

*GREENBELT EXCELSIOR, 35F, res, MAKATI*



-TC- said:


> *Location Map*:












*This is different from Greenbelt Chancellor - both have the same design but different location, developed by Megaworld *


----------



## RonnieR

*ESCALADES at 20TH AVENUE, res, CUBAO, QC*



bevepi said:


>





ruralvillage said:


> Green living begins in the Escalades
> Updated February 27, 2009 12:00 AM
> Philstar.com
> 
> Towering over the city, Escalades at the 20th Avenue gives a 360-degree view of the robust Cubao district.
> 
> MANILA, Philippines - Life today has taken a fast-forward setting. It demands everyone to move two steps at a time. With fully-booked schedules, unending deadlines and stressful rush hour, the dream of finding solace in one’s private and comfortable space but still keeping up with the urban world may seem unimaginable.
> 
> *Robinsons Land Corporation’s Housing and Land Division*, the premiere and leading real estate developer in the country, unveils the perfect fusion of urbanism and serenity with Escalades at the 20th Avenue. This development will soon rise right in the heart of the robust district of Cubao, Quezon City. Strategically situated along 20th Avenue, Escalades at the 20th Avenue makes everything within reach.
> 
> This exclusive gated garden community is a stone’s throw away from the major roads like EDSA and C5 and major transportations such as the Metro Railway Transit *(MRT*) and the Light Railway Transit 2 (*LRT 2*), together with shopping and entertainment centers such as the Araneta Coliseum, Gateway Mall, SM Cubao, and Ali Mall. It is also within proximity to different schools and universities like the University of the Philippines, Ateneo De Manila University, Miriam College, and Philippine School of Business Administration to name a few.
> 
> With a contemporary Asian design concept and plush resort feel, Escalades at the 20th Avenue becomes one’s personal haven in the city. It features six residential buildings all with the clear stunning view of the Escala Verde Courtyard – Escalades at the 20th Avenue’s secluded paradise. With 72 percent of the community having open space and green pocket gardens, green living begins here.
> 
> Aside from the green surroundings, a breathe-easy lifestyle is attained with the family-friendly amenities available in Escalades at the 20th Avenue. These include a playground for children, a jogging path, a swimming pool for adults and kids, gym, a multi-purpose function room, picnic area with barbeque pits, Gazebo Luna, and an exterior circumferential road called Circulo Grande.


----------



## RonnieR

*AVECSHARES CENTER, com, u/c, BGC*



IslandSon.PH said:


> *Avecshares Center*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot 6, Block 33, University Parkway, Bonifacio Triangle, Bonifacio Global City, Taguig
> 
> Type: Office
> Floors: 12 floors
> For Lease: 6,492 sqm (Gross Leasable Area)
> Typical Floor Plate:
> Low floors: 650-700 sqm
> High floors: 400 sqm
> *Completion: June 2009 *
> 
> Description:
> 
> Avecshares Center is a 12-storey, Grade-A building being constructed in a very secure and low-density area within the burgeoning business district of Fort Bonifacio Global City. Its efficient floor plate makes this property ideal for single floor tenants.
> 
> Avecshares Center is equipped with a cost efficient VRF air conditioning system, and has more than sufficient parking (5 basement parking levels) and minimal fit-out cost.


----------



## RonnieR

*MCKINLEY PARK RESIDENCES, 43F, res, u/c, BGC*



thomasian said:


>


*
PROGRESS*



Marlon S said:


> Just a few blocks away, Robinson's McKinley Park and Net Cube.


----------



## RonnieR

*CRESCENT PARK RESIDENCES, T2, 28F, res, u/c, BGC*










*PROGRESS*



august88boy said:


> taken today.
> thanks to ryan of g&w.
> 
> based on the pics, CPR is now on the 3rd and 2nd basement levels already. :banana:


----------



## RonnieR

*J TOWER, 150M, 40F, mix, ORTIGAS CENTER

UPDATE*


sick_n_tired said:


>





sick_n_tired said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*SHAW RESIDENZA, 23F, MANDALUYONG*










*PROGRESS*



Jude12 said:


> More Progress March 15


*MILLENIA TOWER, 33F, mix, u/c, ORTIGAS CENTER*


--SuperB0y-- said:


> from linden suites.





Jude12 said:


> March 15


*FORBESWOOD PARKLANE, res, u/c, BGC*










*UPDATE*



orwat said:


> Taken two weeks ago.


----------



## RonnieR

*PORTOVITA, 26F, res, QC*



thomasian said:


>


*
PROGRESS*



rockerjc said:


> :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## RonnieR

*EDSA GRAND RESIDENCES, 30F, res, QUEZON CITY*



thomasian said:


> http://www.edsagrand.com





ruralvillage said:


> Having everything for less
> Updated March 13, 2009 12:00 AM
> Philstar.com
> 
> MANILA, Philippines - Condo living today, especially in the metropolis connotes a classy, lavish lifestyle. Owning a condo unit in the metropolis demands high cost and luxury. Adopt the first statement and leave the latter, you have the exquisite *Edsa Grand Residences*. When they claim they have everything for you, they really do, at a simple price that will not harvest your income.
> 
> Edsa Grand Residences heed to the call of affordable condo living and boast fully finished units for only *P10,888 a month*. For first-time buyers like the young professionals, active singles, or those who are just starting a family, this would have to be great deal for them to start a grand life at a value sensitive to their income.
> 
> In response to the alternative lifestyle of urban dwellers, all units here are fully finished meaning there’s nothing else to prepare but yourself to move-in. The units are amazingly livable, perfectly well ventilated, uniquely designed with discriminating details that condos are socially known for and even better, they are flexible to suit the lifestyle of the owner.
> 
> Among the highlights of living in Edsa Grand Residences is its position in the city. Situated at the key point in Edsa, where malls, hospitals and schools are closely converging and transportation is a breeze, you’ll pick a deal when you know you have an easy route to life’s vital business.
> 
> Live the complete condo life at a fair value, begin it grandly. For more helpful details, you may call at tel nos.: 524-2820, 524-4102, or visit the website at www.grandproperties.com.ph.


----------



## venntro

^^ So many developments for Manila. :banana:


----------



## RonnieR

^^ :cheers:
*ETON PARKVIEW GREENBELT, 32F, res., MAKATI*



-TC- said:


>


*
They demolished the old building.*


leechtat said:


> taken today


----------



## RonnieR

*SOUTHGATE TOWER & MALL, 20F, mix, u/c, MAKATI*



IslandSon.PH said:


> Rendering and floor plan


*
UPDATE*


oboi said:


> _March 28, 2009_


----------



## RonnieR

*ONE ROCKWELL, 202m+165M, res, ROCKWELL CENTER, MAKATI*










*UPDATE*


twinstar633 said:


> Latest update.
> Zigzag tower is now constructing the 23rd floor while the elliptical one is at 21 storey-high. The view/angle is towards Bel-Air.


*THE LINEAR MAKATI, 23F, res, MAKATI*


Sou-jiro said:


> source : http://www.buysell.ph





--SuperB0y-- said:


> location:


----------



## skyscraper100

thanks for posting the updates


----------



## RonnieR

skyscraper100 said:


> thanks for posting the updates


Welcome skyscraper100 :cheers:


----------



## filcan

RonnieR said:


> *SOUTHGATE TOWER & MALL, 20F, mix, u/c, MAKATI*
> 
> 
> *
> UPDATE*


its looking better than the render! kay:


----------



## RonnieR

filcan said:


> its looking better than the render! kay:


Yes, it is...:cheers:

*HANSTON SQUARE, 24F, com, u/c, ORTIGAS CENTER*


IslandSon.PH said:


> New render


*
UPDATE*


Jude12 said:


> March 15


----------



## Maxxclip

^^very nicekay: glassy and classy


----------



## RonnieR

Maxxclip said:


> ^^very nicekay: glassy and classy


Yes, kay:

*THE BEACON, res, u/c, MAKATI*


-TC- said:


> For those who’ve worked hard. For those who strive hard to reach their goals and continue to set new ones. For those who shine brighter each day.
> 
> Welcome to THE BEACON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location*​


*
UPDATE*


lauston_rr28 said:


> Picture update guys...
> 
> @sirhc aziledrolf, they are on your floor already..... if I counted it right :lol::lol:


----------



## RonnieR

*CIRCULO VERDE, res, QUEZON CITY*



3cr said:


> ^^ Looks like Eastwood and Nuvo City will be having another great looking neighboring development pretty soon with Circulo Verde. Looks beautiful and exciting project to me. This area will look good when these projects (NuvoCity and Circulo Verde) come to fruition. I just hope they will address the potential traffic mess expected once these projects come on line. All they have to do is look at Eastwood now, what more later down the line. Ang traffic!
> 
> 
> *Circulo Verde: *


*UPDATE*


go0se said:


> FYI: Circulo Verde Grand Launching Today April 2, 2009 at 6PM


----------



## RonnieR

*THE COLUMNS LEGAZPI VILLAGE, res, u/c, MAKATI*











Kevinlondon said:


> Have you read through the thread? there is a building directly behind tower 2 (which you would have seen) so again depends on floor? These two pictures show the building.


----------



## Maxxclip

another columns in Makati?


----------



## Maxxclip

-dp-


----------



## RonnieR

Maxxclip said:


> another columns in Makati?


Yes, the other one is Ayala Columns (finished and units are turned over to owners) along Ayala Avenue and this Legazpi Columns along Pasay Road, near Don Bosco, just in front of Skyway. Both are from Ayala Group.


----------



## Maxxclip

^^wow! thanks for the info Ronnie


----------



## RonnieR

Maxxclip said:


> ^^wow! thanks for the info Ronnie


welcome 
*
NEW PROJECT*, actually, resurrected, construction is full blast.

*ANDREA NORTH SKYLINE TOWER, res, QC*


-TC- said:


> From PhilRealty website:
> 
> http://www.philrlty.com/Site/Current_Projects.html
> 
> *Andrea North Project*
> 
> A cluster of luxury high-rise residential condominiums located at the two-hectare former Pepsi Cola plant at the corner of Balete Drive and N. Domingo St. in New Manila, Quezon City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyline Tower, the first building in the complex initially featured only large two-and three-bedroom units. Subsequently, it will include smaller units to meet the growing demand for more compact spaces. Completion is expected by the end of 2009.
> 
> Phase II consists of four towers with smaller units. A retail component will be included to cater mainly to the needs of Andrea North residents. This phase will be launched by the end of 2009.


----------



## RonnieR

*GILMORE TOWER, res, QC - NEW*



IslandSon.PH said:


> bigger render:





IslandSon.PH said:


> *Gilmore Tower [?F|res|pro] Quezon City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location:


----------



## RonnieR

*THE GRAND HAMPTONS TOWERS, T4, 21F, res, u/c, BGC*


laquacherra said:


> here's a shot of the nice black floor of the hallway of GH2 kay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and night views from the rooftop of GH1


----------



## RonnieR

*
BLUE SAPPHIRE RESIDENCES, 27F, res, u/c, BGC*


august88boy said:


> taken today.
> thanks, rs.
> 
> looks like they're working on the 9th floor now.


----------



## RonnieR

*FORT VICTORIA, res, u/c, BGC*



-TC- said:


> *Fort Victoria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*


UPDATE


ruralvillage said:











Click to expand...

*


----------



## skyscraper100

any updates on the waltz? whats its status now? i like that one


----------



## bartstrife99

Wow i really love to see a lot's of development happening in Metro Manila today despite in the of uncertainty, Thanks kuya Ronnie for always Updating us.


----------



## regjeex

i agree with you... but good thing to know that PI haven't been affected the so called recession.. we still strong! we performed well... :cheers:



bartstrife99 said:


> Wow i really love to see a lot's of development happening in Metro Manila today despite in the of uncertainty, Thanks kuya Ronnie for always Updating us.


----------



## RonnieR

skyscraper100 said:


> any updates on the waltz? whats its status now? i like that one


sorry, no update 'till now



bartstrife99 said:


> Wow i really love to see a lot's of development happening in Metro Manila today despite in the of uncertainty, Thanks kuya Ronnie for always Updating us.





regjeex said:


> i agree with you... but good thing to know that PI haven't been affected the so called recession.. we are still strong! we performed well... :cheers:


welcome guys...hope we can sustain the positive developments - level of corruption ranking has decreased significantly according to latest Political and Economic Risk Consultancy (PERC) survey which is based in Hongkong, Metro Manila is favored by expats to work, emerging BPO/call center in this part of the world.


----------



## RonnieR

*JOY-NOSTALG CENTER, 40F, mix, u/c, ORTIGAS CENTER*



Vampirecat said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*THE GRAMERCY RESIDENCES, 302M, 68F, res, u/c, MAKATI*, Philippines' First Supertall












galore said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*GRAND SOHO MAKATI, 41F, res, u/c, MAKATI*



galore said:


>





IsaganiZenze said:


> ..and from my trip again.... April 3 - 4, 2009


the tower under construction


----------



## RonnieR

*TIVOLI GARDEN RESIDENCES, 28F, res, u/c, MANDALUYONG*



galore said:


>


*ST. FRANCIS TOWERS, 213M, 60F, res, u/c, MANDALUYONG, left*
* SOHO CENTRAL - [41F|res|u/c] MANDALUYONG, right*



RonnieR said:


> I took this shot during the Easter holiday...


----------



## RonnieR

*NEW PROJECT AT BGC, NIRA DIWA*




IslandSon.PH said:


> *Nira Diwa – Fort Bonafacio, Manila *:banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Number of Rooms: 154
> Expected date of opening – Mid 2011
> 
> In Filipino, “diwa” means essence or soul, presenting an appropriate suffix to Nira. It indicates a true substance that is the inspiration for life.
> 
> Manila’s rare blend of cultural diversity and chic style makes it one of Asia’s great cosmopolitan playgrounds.
> 
> With 170,000 sqft. Nira Diwa will be an intimate 154-room hotel, the only one of its size in Manila. Catering to the discerning business traveler as well as the luxury adventurer exploring the Philippines, Nira Diwa enjoys a unique location at the crossroads of business and entertainment at Fort Bonafacio.
> 
> Nira Diwa is a blend of old world charm and contemporary sophistication. It is an exclusive urban retreat where sunlight chiseled rooms vault open to views of Manila’s glittering cityscape and the best of Manila just steps away from the front door.
> 
> Accommodations
> Imaginative and daring in the design, the rooms integrate several little surprises for guests to uncover during their stay. With
> wi-fi internet and iPod docking stations every effort has been made to cater to all the guests’ needs.
> 
> Food and Beverage
> From centuries of European, Asian and Indian influence, Filipino cuisine is beloved as the original fusion cuisine, not by invention but by providence. Evolving at various mealtimes, the restaurant takes on formal hue in the evenings to become one of the City’s premier Steakhouses. The lunchtime Pan-Asian cuisine lends itself beautifully to the open kitchens and animated stations.
> 
> In the evenings, the rooftop bar is a serene cocoon, nestled in the bustle of the city providing a beautiful sanctuary to relax and unwind from hectic corporate life.


----------



## RonnieR

TRIBECA RESIDENTIAL TOWERS, res, MUNTINLUPA



LhexiMont said:


>





Sinjin said:


> from Sinjin


Tribeca Residential Towers, Muntinlupa







[/quote]


----------



## RonnieR

*ZUELLIG OFFICE PLAZA, com, MAKATI - NEW*



IslandSon.PH said:


> *Zuellig Office Plaza*
> Manila, Philippines
> 721,180 sq. ft. / 67,000 sq. m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Class "A" office development is at the corner of Paseo de Roxas and Makati Avenue in the heart of Manila's Makati Business District. It includes a 700,000-sq.-ft. office tower, a 21,180-sq.-ft. retail and lobby podium, and an underground basement and parking garage for 700 cars. The site is across the street from the Ayala Triangle, a prominent park in Manila. Careful analysis of the sun, wind and other environmental influences on the site influenced the design of a series of schemes oriented on the favorable east-west axis. The project has been designed to LEED Silver certification requirements.


----------



## Maxxclip

^^the location is behind the The Columns Tower in Makati, right? Is there a plan to demolish the old building and build a new one?


----------



## regjeex

it's really good to see this development in PI especially those who are not currently in PI like me. 



RonnieR said:


> sorry, no update 'till now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome guys...hope we can sustain the positive developments - level of corruption ranking has decreased significantly according to latest Political and Economic Risk Consultancy (PERC) survey which is based in Hongkong, Metro Manila is favored by expats to work, emerging BPO/call center in this part of the world.


----------



## RonnieR

regjeex said:


> it's really good to see this development in PI especially those who are not currently in PI like me.


:cheers:


Maxxclip said:


> ^^the location is behind the The Columns Tower in Makati, right? Is there a plan to demolish the old building and build a new one?


No. It says at the corner of Makati Avenue and Paseo de Roxas..it is beside Atrium building, near Mandarin Oriental Hotel, and if you go to Urdaneta Village, it's the vacant lot at the right side...


----------



## Maxxclip

RonnieR said:


> No. It says at the corner of Makati Avenue and Paseo de Roxas..it is beside Atrium building, near Mandarin Oriental Hotel, and if you go to Urdaneta Village, it's the vacant lot at the right side...


OIC, Im sorry, i wasn't aware of the location mentioned in your post... BTW, nice project from Zuellig


----------



## filcan

RonnieR said:


> *THE GRAMERCY RESIDENCES, 302M, 68F, res, u/c, MAKATI*, Philippines' First Supertall


^^can't wait for this to start rising! :banana:


----------



## RonnieR

*ONE ROCKWELL, 202m + 165m[55F+45F], res, u/c, MAKATI*



lanrocksea said:


> mas maganda siguro kung may scale model:


*
UPDATE*
tower under construction - right side


[dx] said:


> Taken 03.26.09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by tomtacks


----------



## RonnieR

*THE CAPITAL TOWERS, res, u/c, QUEZON CITY*












Aziza1121 said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*PRINCETON RESIDENCES, 40F, res, QUEZON CITY* New Project



IslandSon.PH said:


> *New render:*


----------



## RonnieR

*PICADILLY STAR, 25F, ofc, u/c, BGC*

*UPDATE*


RonnieR said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*GA SKY SUITES, 38F, res, u/c, QUEZON CITY*


-TC- said:


> Just saw the render below while Googling. It's a perspective from EDSA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course we are all familiar with this view from Quezon Ave.:





leechtat said:


> taken today


----------



## RonnieR

*Crown Presidio at Brittany Bay, res, Sucat, Paranaque*










Emerging from the vast Posadas family lakeshore properties, Presidio is a primary home enclave with active leisure amenities, capitalizing on its magical location, beside the famed freshwater lake, Laguna de Bay.

Crown Asia's template for future Presidio sites is simple, yet decidedly distinctive. Residents won't have to travel far from each Presidio project for their basic needs. More over, the mixed use areas never compromise the privacy of residents.

And to the delight of all, nature will always enjoy a premier position in all Presidio projects with resplendent landscap


----------



## RonnieR

*Crown Presidio at Brittany Bay*









*Michelangelo tower*








Michelangelo is the third offering of Presidio, the latest addition to the Garden Condo Residences. It features new unit types that expand both the market coverage and product offerings. The 10-storey residential tower presents three unit types, the largest selection offered as of yet:

* The standard units
* The bi-level garden units
* The penthouse units

*Picasso*








Picasso is the first offering of garden condo residences. It is uniquely shaped in Y-form, thus containing three wings on each of its seven floors. It is entirely residential, with limited ground floor parking. This building houses one of the amenities for the entire property, thus distinctly giving residents easy access for its use. Units come in 39 sq.m. 1-bedroom units and 52 sq.m. 2-bedroom units. There are only thirteen units per floor, with maximum number of five units per wing, thereby providing more than sufficient lighting, ventilation, and privacy. All units are delivered finished, and come with drying cages on the roof deck.


----------



## RonnieR

*UNIFIED PHILIPPINE STOCK EXCHANGE BUILDING, com, BGC - NEW*



IslandSon.PH said:


> Philippine Stock Exchange
> Bonifacio Global City,
> Taguig, Philippines
> Ayala Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CB Engineers was selected by the Ayala Development Group to provide consulting services as the sustainability consultant and commissioning agent for the new Philippine Stock Exchange Office Building.
> 
> The project is a new 650,000-sq.ft. high rise office tower complex located in Bonifacio Global City, a business district of Metro Manila in the Philippines. The project is named for its anchor tenant the Philippine Stock Exchange (PSE) although the PSE will be occupying only about 108,000 sf or 15% of the total projected floor area. The project is being designed as a LEED Gold, Class A office space (referred to as Triple A Office Space in Manila) and will seek high profile tenants such as headquarters of large multinationals, with the retail section housing the *Apple Store, Manila as the anchor tenant.* To match the projects ambitious design goals, the Ownership Group has insisted on retaining a world class design team which includes Skidmore Owings & Merrill, SOM; EDAW and CB Engineers along with qualified local architects and engineers as the designers or record.
> 
> The project is attempting to become the first LEED Gold building in the Philippines. To achieve this CB Engineers was retained to manage the LEED process from a design and construction standpoint and to assist with the LEED submittal process. To this end, CB Engineers is assisting the Team with LEED point review and analysis and management of the LEED and sustainability program which extends to all aspects of the building design


----------



## RonnieR

*MCKINLEY HILL, TAGUIG

PROGRESS*



Sinjin P. said:


> Thanks, 3cr! Anyway,
> 
> 04.12.2009
> *McKinley Hill*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U/Cs in McKinley Hill:
> Venetian Mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stamford One
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please identify...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please identify...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuscany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please identify...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please identify...





TheRick said:


> Enderun College in McKinley Hill
> 
> The Embassy and The Museum ^^





tonyboy said:


> nice thread... btw.. many thanks to *mods -TC-/thomasian, rick, boe, erwin, lauren, port, pau_p1, dunamis, leechtat, boolateh, ruralvillage, superboy, kratos, cynchyap and the other forward-thinking posters.*
> 
> 
> recap in quotes..
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------^^these pictures/renderings reminded my wife of our honeymoon in milan and venice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..:banana:


*TUSCANY at MCKINLEY HILL, TAGUIG*


----------



## roycondo

*Eastwood residential Grand pallazo,eastwood parkview*

To all Owners,
I need a 3 bedroom or penthaus unit
My client is very interested in buying.
Kindly contact my line 4809584
Mr.Roy Labarda
Real estate broker
09195902668


----------



## RonnieR

*ONE ROCKWELL, 55F and 45F, ROCKWELL CENTER, MAKATI*
*
PROGRESS*



KiBeN said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*MIND MUSEUM, BGC*

Let's not forget the Mind Museum - they had an ad yesterday, May 6, in Inquirer...they are on schedule.

http://themindmuseum.org/


----------



## RonnieR

*MAGNOLIA PLACE, res, QUEZON CITY
*


zandro888 said:


> Single row building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double row building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clubhouse render
> 
> from www.MagnoliaPlacePhils.com





Aziza1121 said:


> Taken April 29...
> 
> *Sales Office*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LIANA Building*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HYACINTH Building*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand Entrance and Guardhouse, LIANA Bldg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Construction in general*


DMCI will build *13 buildings of 5 storey each*. The land is 3.2 hectares.

*THE MAGNOLIA RESIDENCES, u/c, QUEZON CITY*



bevepi said:


> Updated new pictures of The Magnolia Residences..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building perspective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location Plan
> 
> More updates to follow..
> 
> Price starts at P2.8M for a 36 sqm Flat units.





xandro said:


> *Robinsons earmarks P8 billion for expansion*
> By Zinnia B. Dela Peña
> Updated March 31, 2009 12:00 AM
> source: philstar.com
> 
> MANILA, Philippines - *Robinsons Land Corp. (RLC), the real estate development arm of Gokongwei flagship firm JG Summit Holdings Inc., is setting aside around P8 billion this year to bankroll the construction of new shopping malls, office buildings, residential units and a chain of budget hotels*.
> 
> RLC president and chief operating officer Frederick Go said the company intends to open five new malls this year which will make available an additional 71,000 square meters of gross leasable space.
> 
> At the start of its fiscal year ending September 2009, RLC had completed and opened Robinsons-Pulilan and Tagaytay as well as the first phase of the redevelopment of its Luisita mall.
> 
> Other malls targeted for opening this year are in Davao, Tacloban and Gen. Santos.
> 
> RLC’s shopping mall network will increase to 26 by the end of September this year from 21 the previous year.
> 
> “The company’s business plan for the commercial centers division over the next five years, subject to market conditions, is to sustain its growth momentum via development of new shopping malls and expansion of existing ones,” Go said.
> 
> Aside from this, RLC will continue to take advantage of the resilient demand for office space by allotting leasable area for BPOs (business process outsourcing) as needed in its malls. It started construction of Robinsons Cybergate Plaza, which will have 20,000 square meters of net leasable office area.
> 
> “While demand is still strong, we expect rental rates to be under pressure this year with the increase in office space supply. However, we are confident that our office buildings will maintain high occupancy because of their better locations, geographic spread, and the fact that they are anchored in our mixed-use developments,” Go said.
> 
> RLC is completing the 108-room Summit Ridge Hotel Complex in Tagaytay, which is slated to open this June.
> 
> To cater to a wider section of potential clients, RLC launched a new concept in the hospitality business with its budget Go Hotels, offering affordable and value-for money accomodation. These hotels will rise in RLC’s malls and 24-hour convenience stores.
> 
> The first site of the Go Hotel is in Robinsons Pioneer Cybergate complex, which is expected to be completed in the next fiscal year.
> 
> *As for its housing projects, RLC has a pipeline of over 30 residential buildings planned for the mid term, five of which will be launched this year. Among these include the second residential tower of Sonata Private Residences, the second tower of additional buildings in Woodsville, and the first tower of the recently-acquired Magnolia property.*
> 
> Go said the company aims to launch three new housing projects annually.
> 
> “Our business model remains the same-searching for joint venture partners in provincial areas that will allow us to expand into new localities with less upfront capital tied up to land acquisition. The lower price points of our products in this division should give us more traction in a property downturn,” Go said.
> 
> At the same time, RLC said it remains to be on the look out for opportunities to pick up good value assets that might become available in the midst of these challenging times.


----------



## RonnieR

new projects by Megaworld

*PARKSIDE VILLAS, res., NEWPORT*



RonnieR said:


>


*PALM TREE VILLAS, res, NEWPORT*



RonnieR said:


> *This is Palm Tree Villas*, nice.


----------



## RonnieR

*PRINCETON RESIDENCES, 40F, res, QC*



IslandSon.PH said:


> *New render:*





ruralvillage said:


> *SMDC rolling out P15-billion new projects*
> By Zinnia B. Dela Peña Updated April 28, 2009 12:00 AM
> Philtar.com
> 
> MANILA, Philippines - Upbeat on the property sector, SM Development Corp. (SMDC) is rolling out four new projects estimated to cost around P15 billion as part of efforts to further boost sales.
> 
> At the same time, SMDC president Rogelio Cabunag said the firm’s first quarter net earnings reached P400 million this year, more than 28 times the P14 million reported the previous level. This was driven by a 109-percent jump in sales to a little over P1 billion.
> 
> “We’re quite bullish that’s why we have lined up new projects this year,” said SMDC vice-chairman Henry Sy Jr. in a press briefing following the company’s stockholders’ meeting yesterday.
> 
> Sy said the company will continue to beef up its landbank to further strengthen its hold in the highly-competitive industry. The company currently has 1.4 million square meters of undeveloped land. “As we see the market continuing to strengthen, we keep developing and buying properties to ensure continued growth.
> 
> Cabunag said the four high-rise residential projects include Princeton Residences, Tree Residences, Wind Residences in Tagaytay and Jupiter Residences.
> 
> *Princeton Residences, a 37-story condominium building located in a 2,400-square meter property along Gilmore St. in Quezon City, is estimated to cost P1.5 billion. Construction will start this year and is slated for completion in 2012. A total of 1,088 units will be offered to the public.*
> 
> Tree Residences, on the other hand, will involve the development of eight 12-story mid-rise buildings, costing around P2 billion. The project, offering a total of 2,420 units, will rise on a 5.4-hectare pro-perty on Imelda Ave. in Cainta, Rizal and is targeted for completion in 2012.
> 
> Wind Residences, meanwhile, is expected to cost P4.3 billion and will make available a total of 2,300 units. Completion of the project is set for 2015.
> 
> Situated in Jupiter and Reposo streets in Makati, Jupiter Residences comprises six 40-storey towers with a total of 5,224 units costing around P7.2 billion.
> 
> The company has earmarked P7.2 billion for capital expenditures this year or 40 percent higher than the 2008 level. Around 80 percent of the capital budget will be sourced from internally generated funds while the remaining 20 percent will come from borrowings
> 
> Following the success of Mezza Residences in Sta. Mesa, Manila, SMDC will launch Mezza Residences 2 consisting of two buildings with 38 storeys offering 1,353 units.
> 
> Other projects in the pipeline will be located in Taft Ave., Manila, España corner Mayon in Quezon City and another project in near the MRT Boni Station in EDSA.
> 
> “These projects are products of SMDC’s winning combination of prime location that offers convenience and accessibility to homeowners, upscale look and appeal, first rate amenities and affordable payment plans,” Sy said.


----------



## RonnieR

*JUPITER RESIDENCES, res, 40F, 6 towers, MAKATI
*


ruralvillage said:


> More photos - different versions
> Source: SM Development - Jupiter Residences





ruralvillage said:


> *SMDC rolling out P15-billion new projects*
> By Zinnia B. Dela Peña Updated April 28, 2009 12:00 AM
> Philstar.com
> 
> MANILA, Philippines - Upbeat on the property sector, SM Development Corp. (SMDC) is rolling out four new projects estimated to cost around P15 billion as part of efforts to further boost sales.
> 
> *Situated in Jupiter and Reposo streets in Makati, Jupiter Residences comprises six 40-storey towers with a total of 5,224 units costing around P7.2 billion.*


----------



## RonnieR

*MARQUINTON GARDEN TERRACES, 15F, 9 towers, res, MARIKINA*



stephenpdavid said:


> Exterior Perspective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrance Gate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground Floor Lobby



*MARQUINTON RESIDENCES, MARIKINA*


skyscraper100 said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

NEW PROJECT
*GREENHILLS HEIGHTS, res, SAN JUAN*



RonnieR said:


> I found some...they have an ad in Inquirer today, May 8.





ruralvillage said:


> Living near top schools at Greenhills Heights
> Updated February 13, 2009 12:00 AM
> Philstar.com
> 
> Greenhills Heights in San Juan City lies close to some of the metro’s best learning institutions.
> 
> MANILA, Philippines - Choosing a home is just as important as choosing a school, which is why Greenhills Heights is the best choice for both families and students. Located in San Juan City and near the Pinaglabanan Shrine — a national historical landmark — this peaceful community is a haven in the midst of a busy and thriving metropolis. It’s a place that’s comfortably sheltered, yet easily accessible.
> 
> Minutes away are some of the country’s finest schools. De La Salle Greenhills embodies excellent La Sallian education. Close by is Xavier School, one of the most popular Chinese-Filipino all boys schools in Metro Manila, as well as its counterpart, the Immaculate Conception Academy, a Chinese-Filipino all girls school.
> 
> There is also the O. B. Montessori, a school that makes use of the world-renowned Montessori system of learning. Other schools in the area include St. John’s Academy, Dominican College, Aquinas School and Mt. Carmel College of Quezon City. All these schools and more can be reached via major roads such as Ortigas Avenue and Santolan Road.
> 
> “Smart parents have chosen Greenhills Heights since it answers two of their most important requirements. Greenhills Heights is ideally located near the Ortigas business district and lies in proximity to some of the metro’s best schools,” noted Megaworld VP for marketing and project head Maricen Jalandoni.
> 
> Also nearby is the *MRT-2* and Aurora Boulevard. Both Makati and Ortigas are reassuringly close, as is Quezon City. Executives and businessmen will find these business districts convenient to reach, and travel will definitely be easier for residents of Greenhills Heights. The shopping and entertainment centers at hand are perfect for families, as well as students who want to hang out with their friends after class and during weekends.
> 
> Commercial centers where residents can spend a leisurely weekend with their children include SM Sta. Mesa, and the Shoppesville Arcade. The Greenhills Shopping Center is the best place to go for some of the best bargains in the city, and the items on sale range from clothes and jewelry, to toys and electronics. Have lunch or dinner at trendy restaurants in the Promenade where you can find Japanese, Indonesian, American and Filipino cuisine. After a meal, unwind with a cup of coffee at one of the cafes in the vicinity, or catch the latest concert or event at the Music Museum.
> 
> For families that want a home near some of the best schools in the metro, Greenhills Heights is the right answer. Please call 703-7658 or 703-7659 or check out www.megaworldcorp.com.


----------



## RonnieR

NEW PROJECT
*GREENHILLS 1 RESIDENCES, 21F, res, SAN JUAN*



RonnieR said:


> ^^ looks nice and also its location





anthony11 said:


> GREENHILLS 1 is strategically located along Ortigas Avenue beside De La Salle Greenhills.
> 
> Now you can enjoy the convenience of being near various places of interest such as shopping malls, exclusive schools and universities, hospitals, restaurants, banks, parks, markets.
> It is also accessible via public transportation, providing you the unique pleasure of being situated next to all the vibrant, modern and living culture at an affordable price!
> 
> You’ve worked hard your entire life to finally be able to relax and enjoy the freedom of condominium living.
> It’s time to make your move!
> 
> AMENITIES
> - Lounge Pool
> - Fully equipped gym
> - 3 High-speed elevators
> - Emergency back-up generator
> - 24-hour security
> - On-site professional management


----------



## RonnieR

NEW
*OHANA PLACE, res, LAS PINAS*



zandro888 said:


> FORMAT: Ohana Place [Five Floors|Residential Condominium|under construction] Las Pinas
> 
> Status
> u/c - under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clustered Mid Rise Community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building Perspective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pool with Grill Pits
> 
> Came from www.dmciresortcondo.com





zandro888 said:


> Clubhouse
> 
> Came from www.dmciresortcondo.com


----------



## Maxxclip

^^here's the *link* to that thread


----------



## filcan

subscribed...thanks!


----------



## tabz

aghh... andaming construction na ginagawa.. ang gaganda.. 
.. kelan kaya lahat to matatapos,...


----------



## RonnieR

*BONIFACIO HIGH STREET*
*
A NEW DISTRICT - LEISURE, COMMERCIAL, SHOPPING, RESIDENTIAL*

















http://bonifaciohighstreet.com/


----------



## RonnieR

*ENTRATA COMPLEX, mix, FILINVEST CORPORATE CITY, MUNTINLUPA*



plmetzen said:


> Presenting the quiet city of Filinvest Alabang with *great projects on the way.*Night shot of Filicity Alabang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrata Proposal Letter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Entrata Proposal Details of Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Plmetzen


----------



## RonnieR

*ONE GLOBAL PLACE, 26F, com, u/c, BGC*


PinoyBroker said:


> , ONE GLOBAL PLACE in Fort Bonifacio Global City!
> 
> From the developers of Taipan Place, Orient Square and Regent Parkway comes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Located at Fifth Avenue corner 25th Street near Essensa, Regent Parkway, Hyundai showroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ground Floor tenant will be BPI
> 
> The second to 7th floor will be parking levels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main entrance to OGP will be at 25th street with a planned two-way lane.
> 
> As with all Daiichi Properties projects, this building will have 100% full back-up power!
> 
> 5 state of the art lifts
> 
> Unitized Curtain Walls - Solar Reflective and Energy Efficient
> 
> Mulit-carrier communication lines
> 
> ONLY 6 office units to a floor with a minimum 130sqm cut.
> 
> Introductory price will only be around P88,000 to P95,000/sqm to think that this will be pure office units and along the main road!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smallest office unit has an area of 130sqm
> Floor plate is 1,041sqm
> 
> Proposed turnover date is first quarter 2010 BUT Daiichi will target a December 2009 finish.
> 
> PEZA accreditation in process.
> 
> 
> for more info, email us at [email protected]





leechtat said:


> taken last week of april





RonnieR said:


> taken 5/17


----------



## RonnieR

*ONE CENTRAL, 50F, 42F, res, u/c, MAKATI*



thomasian said:


> It looks like an RCBC Tower 3 with a Bellagio 2 façade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living in such luxury is like being at the right place at the perfect time.
> 
> Nothing spells elegance like THE TRUMPS by Megaworld. It is a resplendent retreat and haven within a truly unique environment. Obviously, people love the fact that its fab location close to the exciting Greenbelt block puts them literally steps away from the important places. From the most prestigious offices to the snazziest shops & restaurants. From the latest entertainment houses to the most modern medical centers and the Finest schools. Be treated to an oasis of architectural bliss.
> 
> With so much convenience, life really is a pleasure. At The Trumps, even though you're so close to everything Makati has to offer, peace and sanctuary can be found in a moment, from the serene Salcedo park to the business and entertainment capital of the Philippines.. The Trumps is truly an urban oasis, rich in sophisticated styling surrounded by 1st class amenities. Truly The Trumps is the embodiment of aspiration and inspiration.
> 
> Inside your unit your own private sanctuary, you will unwind in an environment created solely for your pleasure. Select your favorite orientation and layouts to suit your individual lifestyle. You'll appreciate the delicate touches of light, glass and space, from the relaxing bay windows to the 'panoramic-glass' in the master bedroom. All this and more is waiting for you at THE TRUMPS.
> 
> ---
> 
> Studio unit ranges from 2.9M-3.8M
> 
> 1br unit ranges from 4.4M-5.5M
> 
> 2br unit ranges from 9.8M-11M
> 
> 3br unit ranges from 12.3M-13M





RonnieR said:


> yes, the showroom is gone...taken 5/17


----------



## RonnieR

*SOUTHGATE TOWER & MALL, mix, u/c, MAKATI*



Jude12 said:


> Looking Good.





Waldenstrom said:


> ^^ Wow!
> 
> taken this morning. *The Southgate Tower and Mall*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handsome building!:cheers:





RonnieR said:


> the LED TV is on


----------



## ngprofflorida

RonnieR said:


> *SOUTHGATE TOWER & MALL, mix, u/c, MAKATI*


nice pics thanks for the update.....:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## RonnieR

ngprofflorida said:


> nice pics thanks for the update.....:banana::banana::banana:


Welcome 

*MANILA'S CHINATOWN new projects*



RonnieR said:


> *My visit to 168 Mall, Binondo 5/17/09 * there is progress in Chinatown area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the vacant lot is the soon to be built Puregold's 999 Residences*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*168 Mall*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *new residential towers in Binondo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this the 168 Residences? This is just beside 168 Mall. *


----------



## RonnieR

*ST. FRANCIS TOWERS,60F, res, u/c, MANDALUYONG*



Jude12 said:


>





shotgun x said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*
ANDREA NORTH SKYLINE TOWER, res, QC*


xavierdude said:


> photos taken today. got mixed up with the details... federal is the gen con.. not the developer. the roof seems to similar with the first towers of manhattan garden city.


This project was abandoned years ago and now, it's resurrected


----------



## RonnieR

*21% INCREASE IN VALUE OF CONSTRUCTION IN PHILIPPINES DURING THE FIRST QUARTER 2009*



Kintoy said:


> Written by Dennis D. Estopace / Reporter
> Friday, 15 May 2009 01:04
> 
> SEVEN countries in the Southeast Asian region posted declines in construction starts after peaking in the fourth quarter last year, a report released by BCI Asia Construction Information Pte. Ltd. said.
> 
> According to the report on the company web site, the value of project construction starts in Southeast Asia and Hong Kong peaked in the fourth quarter of 2008 at $34.7 billion, then declined 16 percent to $29.3 billion in the first quarter of this year.
> 
> “For the year ending in the first quarter 2009, the value of construction starts rose 20 percent to $119 billion from $99 billion a year earlier,” the report said.
> 
> The report, titled “Construction Starts Report: Second Quarter 2006 to First Quarter 2009,” describes the value of projects starting construction in quarterly periods for the last three years, as reported by BCI Asia in Hong Kong, Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam.
> 
> The report provides quarterly construction figures for infrastructure, large residential, utilities, industrial, oil gas and mining, transport, retail and exhibition, office, hotel, education and research, health, community, and legal categories of project.
> 
> Government construction starts posted the biggest decline to $8.6 billion in the first quarter of this year after peaking to $15.7 billion in the previous quarter. These projects dipped by nearly 7 percent compared to the $9.2 billion value of government construction starts in the seven countries in the first quarter of 2008.
> 
> While private-sector led construction starts rose 8 percent to $20.7 billion in the first quarter of this year from $19 billion against the previous three months, it failed to lift the value of construction starts for the seven countries.
> 
> Still, private construction starts in the first three months of this year stood higher by $600 million as against the $20.1 billion recorded in the first quarter of 2008.
> 
> While large residential projects posted 109-percent increase in value year-on-year in the seven countries, quarter-on-quarter value plunged by 35 percent, again pulled down by government-led new construction.
> 
> Large residential projects, meanwhile, remained static year on year but fell 12 percent in value quarter on quarter.
> 
> New utilities construction increased 3 percent in value year on year but dropped 12-percent quarter on quarter.
> 
> The biggest fall was in industrial projects, down 67-percent quarter on quarter while posting a measly 4-percent value growth year on year. This was followed by new transport construction projects, which fell 60 percent quarter on quarter and 11 percent year on year.
> 
> The seven countries also posted a 13-percent decline quarter on quarter in value in office projects and 20-percent drop in hotel projects.
> 
> The biggest value growth was posted in oil, gas and mining projects (504 percent, quarter on quarter and 66 percent year-on-year).
> 
> *A positive note was recorded in the Philippines, which posted a 21-percent increase in value of construction starts for the first quarter of this year, from under $1.5 billion in the last quarter of 2008.*
> 
> However, the $1.9-billion value recorded for the first three months of this year was short by $100 million compared to the $2 billion recorded in the first quarter of 2008.
> 
> Of the seven countries, the Philippines trailed the six other countries led by Indonesia, which recorded $9 billion in construction starts value for the first quarter of this year.


----------



## RonnieR

*ROCES, new project*



icarusrising said:


> Neat looking project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eton.com.ph/68roces.htm


----------



## RonnieR

*FORT VICTORIA, res, u/c, BGC*



-TC- said:


> *Fort Victoria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Features and Amenities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

UPDATE


ruralvillage said:





























Click to expand...

*


----------



## RonnieR

MANILA RIVERCITY RESIDENCES, res.



thomasian said:


> http://www.manilarivercityresidences.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experience the prestige. Relive the class of living by the historic river and be part of its renewed vibrance.
> 
> Partake in Manila’s most scenic indulgence in Manila Rivercity Residences. *Its 10 building set 8-10 storey low-rise condominium* lets you commune with nature through its lush surroundings and serene river. Located at the hub of city luxury and business districts, Manila River City Residences is the most ideal choice for those who want the ultimate urban lifestyle.
> 
> Along the historic and scenic banks of Pasig River in Sta. Ana, Manila
> 
> Surrounded by the nation’s busiest economic centers of Makati,
> San Juan, Mandaluyong and Manila
> 
> Close to school areas
> 
> 20 minutes from Makati CBD via South Super Highway
> 
> Accessible to public transportation





ruralvillage said:


> *Manila Rivercity's NileTower nears completion*
> Updated May 22, 2009 12:00 AM
> Philstar.com
> 
> MANILA, Philippines - The Nile Tower in the condo complex billed as the Manila Rivercity Residences (MRR) in Sta. Ana, Manila nears its structural completion. A topping off ceremony for the ten-storey structure was done recently.
> 
> The Nile is the first of the nine condo units to be developed in MRR by CDC Realty, Inc. The units will be turned over to their owners by the third quarter of the year.
> 
> Meanwhile, the MRR condos Blue Danube, Dnieper, Colorado and Euphrates started construction on the second quarter of year 2009. They were named after the world’s majestic rivers.
> 
> Poised to be a green city complex, the MRR will have its own boat terminal with a boardwalk to accommodate passengers travelling around Metro Manila via water transport. Meanwhile, the focal point to the MRR’s architectural design is the Central Park which offers amenities for leisure such as a landscaped play area with a gazebo, and a lap pool.
> 
> The 14,000-square meter condo complex, located in Sta. Ana, Manila along the banks of Pasig River, is elevated to safe levels.
> 
> For inquiries about the Manila Rivercity Residences, contact 813-8331 or visit the website www.manilarivercityresidences.com.


----------



## adverg

Wow, the roces project that kind of housing design I am looking to grow in our development, simple, clean and and pleasing modern design...


----------



## ngprofflorida

RonnieR said:


> *FORT VICTORIA, res, u/c, BGC*
> 
> 
> *
> UPDATE*


wow grabe and development nang pinas here in america everything is on hold........


----------



## RonnieR

*
ROYAL PALM RESIDENCES, res, u/c, TAGUIG*


dmciproperties said:


> KATA & KARON BUILDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YANOI BUILDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHUKET BUILDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NUI BUILDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PANSEA BUILDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAILAY BUILDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.resortcondohomes.com
> Complete Guide To Resort Living


----------



## RonnieR

*THE CASE MANILA *



IslandSon.PH said:


> The Case Manila -
> Opening 2010


----------



## RonnieR

*
THE BELLAGIO TOWERS, res, u/c, BGC*


fwh_buyer said:


> Good timing! I just uploaded a photo, then I saw your request. Here's a photo, taken May 16.





TheRick said:


> I do hope that all the condos near this commercial area will patronize the all the stores.
> That way we will always have a lively commercial area near our condos.
> 
> We can just easily walk to these stores instead of walking all the way to Boni High Street.
> 
> 
> 
> From Cynch's blog Click Here


----------



## RonnieR

*
ALPHALAND SOUTHGATE TOWER and MALL, 20F, mix, u/c, MAKATI*, PROGRESS


red_jasper said:


> *07 June 2009 (skyway)*:


----------



## RonnieR

*THE CURRENCY, mix, ORTIGAS CENTER, new*


IslandSon.PH said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*THE BEAUFORT, 43F, res, BGC*


sdbcarlo said:


> ...just some picture updates as promised....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ Here is the exact location of The Beaufort ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Top view of The Beaufort]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [A closer look ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [A little farther]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Port Cochere]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Amenity Floor]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Infinity Pool]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Jacuzzi and Kiddie Pool]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Hallways - the building is hotel inspired]
> 
> ...here are some for now. Enjoy and be thrilled! :banana:





sdbcarlo said:


> here are the updates for the construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Building Permit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excavation Period is 100% done. They already got the building Permit. Foundation for the tower-crane (Monolith) has started.
> 
> ...it's on the move :banana:


----------



## RonnieR

*SYMPHONY TOWERS, 24F, res, QC*



nayki said:


> PROJECT CONCEPT
> 
> An exciting new landmark from Polar Mines Realty Ventures, subsidiary
> of Crown Asia, shall rise at the high-end district in Quezon City which
> shall craft a vibrant meaning to urbane living.
> 
> LOCATION
> 
> The property site will be in Sgt. Esguerra St., South Triangle, Quezon
> City. It is very close to GMA and ABS-CBN TV stations. The development
> rests on a 3,000-sqm lot with possibilities for future expansion.
> 
> 
> The residential and lifestyle garden residences fit for the celebrated
> few.
> 
> There will be two 24-storey buildings highlighted by a central
> courtyard of dancing water fountains, lavish landscapes and an interplay of
> commercial establishments and garden residences.
> 
> Elevated entrance to a complete line of commercial and retail outlets
> 
> "The sweetest Condo Lifestyle.", You can choose any available unit from
> the twin towers, designed and furnished with state-of the art
> amenities and facilities that keeps up with today's digital age. Yet, Romance
> is still a central part of the place with its flora-lush garden
> courtyard that serves as the common activity area or tranquil reflection and
> family playtime sanctuary.
> 
> 
> An enticingly convenient location. Situated near the Timog Edsa
> intersection, you're practically a walk away from the MRT. Resturants and
> Night Spots are a stone's throw away at nearby Tomas Morato. Supermarkets,
> even hospital are also within the accessible perimiter. Not to mention,
> the GMA and ABS-CBN networks nearby can just mean your occasinal
> celebrity sightings.
> 
> 
> When you're at the center of everything, there's practically no need to
> look anywhere else and you know you're getting exactly what you want.
> 
> 
> BUILDING FEATURES
> 
> 
> *	Mixed use commercial and residential units
> *	Security counter for 24-hour security check
> *	Grand Residential Lobbies
> 
> *	CCTV of the lobby & key areas of the building (for security)
> *	Condominium Administration by experienced Property Manager
> *	Two (2) high speed elevators and
> *	One (1) scenic elevator looking into the courtyard
> *	Complete Amenities at the Roof Deck
> *	Three-level podium parking
> *	Four-Level Basement Parking
> *	Provision for raceways for internet connection, cable TV and
> telephone
> *	Standby generator set
> *	Fire detection and alarm system
> REASONS TO INVEST
> 
> 
> Gated property- guarantees privacy and security.
> Has a garden complex in the heart of the city- offers a place to
> celebrate special occasions exclusively for unit owners.
> 
> *	The building is a prime location- just a short walk to the GMA
> Kamuning MRT Station.
> *	Will have commercial establishments and retail stores at the ground
> floor- shopping convenience for condo unit owners.
> 
> *	There will be two 24-storey buildings highlighted by a central
> courtyard of dancing water fountains, lavish landscapes and an interplay of
> commercial establishments and garden residences.
> *	Elevated entrance to a complete line of commercial and retail
> outlets
> 
> WIDE VARIETY OF UNIT TYPES
> 
> 
> *	Studio Premier
> *	Studio
> *	1 Bedroom
> *	2 Bedroom
> *	2 Bedroom Loft





everra said:


> *LIVING ROOM:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DINING*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BEDROOM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UNIT TURN-OVER: SINK*
> Granite countertop is one whole slab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UNITS TURN-OVER:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VICINITY*





nissino said:


> location...





nissino said:


> 9th floor and counting.....:banana:


----------



## RonnieR

*
SOUTHGATE TOWER & MALL, mix, u/c, MAKATI*


Waldenstrom said:


> ^^ Really?  Look at this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-11-09
> Southgate Tower and Mall update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bridge to the mall, connected to 2nd floor of Magallanes MRT Station





chesterot said:


> ^^^^^^
> *The eyesore that could*
> 
> By Daxim Lucas
> Philippine Daily Inquirer
> First Posted 02:36:00 06/15/2009
> 
> Filed Under: Economy and Business and Finance
> 
> MANILA, Philippines - For three decades, one of the first images of Makati City’s supposedly cosmopolitan skyline that would greet travelers coming from the airport is the hulking eyesore that stood half finished near the Magallanes interchange.
> 
> And whether you’re a commuter approaching the commercial center, or a businessman being driven to the central business district, you simply could not escape the sight of that decrepit building at the busy corner of Edsa and Pasong Tamo Extension.
> 
> “If you’re a businessman or a tourist who’s just landed in Manila and are traveling from the airport, this is the image of Makati that will greet you,” said Alphaland Corp. president and COO Mario Oreta. “It was such a painful sight to behold and the image lingers with you.”
> 
> Until several months ago, the unnamed structure, with its rusty beams and half-baked structure, always seemed to be somebody’s unfinished business.
> 
> It was built in the 1970s by a Japanese car distributor to supposedly house offices, a service center and a high-end restaurant.
> 
> During the Marcos era, the would-be developer ran short of cash, and was forced to surrender the lot to the Philippine National Bank.
> 
> Then in the mid-1980s, it was auctioned off to the Puyat family, in whose ownership it stayed for two decades.
> 
> Enter Alphaland Corp.—one of the newest and most aggressive real estate firms in the country—whose chair and CEO Roberto V. Ongpin took an interest in the project in early 2008.
> 
> “He asked me one day what I thought of the building, and I said that I thought we could make it work,” Oreta recalls.
> 
> Backed by the financial muscle of Alphaland’s partner, British fund Ashmore Investment Ltd., Ongpin, Oreta and the company’s vice chair Eric Recto negotiated long and hard with the Puyat family, agreeing finally on a P1.2-billion acquisition price.
> 
> The group borrowed another P1.2 billion from the Development Bank of the Philippines to fund the rehabilitation and completion of the structure—a process that is now practically complete, with only the finishing touches left.
> 
> Thus, what would have been one of the city’s first skyscrapers conceived in the 1970s, is now set to become one of its newest.
> 
> Dubbed Alphaland Southgate, the project is composed of two structures.
> 
> The Southgate Tower is a 20-story, glass-curtained building with 36,000 square meters of office space.
> 
> The Southgate Mall, meanwhile, is an 18,000-sq. m., six-story podium that will house retail and casual dining establishments.
> 
> And just as one couldn’t miss the eyesore before, one also could not possibly miss the gleaming metallic blue building nowadays, especially with its three-story high LED display screens, one on either side of the building, which are visible from as far as 7 kilometers away.
> 
> “This is practically a new building,” Oreta said, explaining that the steel trusses and girders were already encased in concrete when the original builders stopped construction, ensuring that no corrosion would occur.
> 
> Despite this, Alphaland hired the services of local and foreign structural engineers to assess the condition of the building before completing its construction.
> 
> “What they found was that it still meets and surpasses our building standards,” he said.
> 
> Oreta pointed out that Alphaland Southgate also boasts of a world-class design by Wong and Ouyang Ltd., the architects of Hong Kong’s premier recreational establishment, the Pacific Place.
> 
> The building’s energy requirements are also supported by solar panels and a “green” architectural design, which gives tenants the added benefit of saving power.
> 
> For a building that was erected when high technology was still in its infancy, Alphaland also pulled a coup when it secured an accreditation from the Philippine Economic Zone Authority as a business process outsourcing site.
> 
> “It is also linked to the Magallanes MRT station, so BPO workers will find this more convenient,” Oreta said.
> 
> Admittedly, Alphaland did worry when the global economic slump reached local shores, and one of the first industries to be hit was the real estate sector.
> 
> When the project started, the company originally announced that the building would be open for business by the first quarter of 2009.
> 
> That timetable has since been moved to August 2009.
> 
> Nonetheless, Oreta said he was encouraged by the firm demand from locators.
> 
> The mall space is already 80-percent taken, while office space reservations are approaching 50 percent, with negotiations for another large tenant is ongoing.
> 
> *Don’t think that the company is resting on its laurels, though. Already, it is talking with the owners of a lot directly across Pasong Tamo Extension where it could build an exact duplicate of the Southgate Tower, which will be linked to the present complex via an elevated footbridge.*
> 
> “All this is good business,” Oreta said. “But more importantly, we’re doing our part to improve the Makati skyline. Where there once was an eyesore, there now stands a gleaming new building.”


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*McKinley Park Residences*


--SuperB0y-- said:


> june 25





*STAMFORD EXECUITIVE RESIDENCES 3TOWERS*


--SuperB0y-- said:


> some updates... june 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd level na ang 2nd tower.
> lito pa rin ako, this seems to be the front of the tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as compared to this... san nga ba ang front and back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up sa windows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the venetial mall







*THE INFINITY*


tyronne said:


> June 12, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, cam phone lang




*St.LUKES MEDICAL CENTRE*


michael2008 said:


>






*PARKWAY 3TOWERS @ manhattan garden city*


mhacman said:


> On Parkway T1, 5th floor they've started installing glass windows..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the amenities floor, Parway T1 area, notice the pre-fabs they've put up..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Parkway T3, they're now working on the 21st floor..


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*GRAND SOHO MAKATI [41F]*



IsaganiZenze said:


> ..and from my trip again.... April 3 - 4, 2009






Waldenstrom said:


> taken yesterday JUNE 14:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ONE ROCKWELL [202M + 165M]*



Jude12 said:


> Yesterday


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ANTEL CITY*


Waldenstrom said:


> taken yesterday:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*cityplace chinatown*


Narnian_King said:


> *Construction Photos : As of May 2009*


----------



## RonnieR

*AVIDA TOWERS MAKATI WEST, 26F, res, u/c*


terrapinoy said:


> Avida Towers Makati West
> 
> This is supposed to be @ corners of Malugay, Yakal and Lumbayao streets.





Taipan Sky said:


> turninngpoint!
> 
> here's an update i sent to my client. it was taken last march 6. the photos are not that good. actually if you'll see the construction personally, it's doing very well. the pics makes the development look a little bit underdeveloped, but it's doing very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATMW construction is on track for both towers with Tower 1 and 2 scheduled for Top-Off this year, September and November, respectively.





oboi said:


> _June 18, 2009_


----------



## RonnieR

*PROGRESS AT ANTEL - A. VENUE AND ANTEL SPA RESIDENCES, A. VENUE MALL, mix, u/c, MAKATI*


rubix_cube321 said:


> Grand Lobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infinity Pool @ 31st Floor


----------



## RonnieR

*THE RESIDENCES AT GREENBELT, res, u/c, MAKATI*


cq40 said:


> http://cocomidel.wordpress.com/2009/05/28/the-residences-at-greenbelt-update/





jjbydc said:


> Taken today:


----------



## RonnieR

*THE GROVE, mix, PASIG*, NEW


-TC- said:


>





nicolaf said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*
KL MOSAIC, 32F, res, MAKATI*


RonnieR said:


> this project is cool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/brittanyna/





Ulidia said:


> Just updating on this project ...... ground-breaking was earlier today





thomasian said:


> *- KL Mosaic -
> 
> *


----------



## ngprofflorida

Ronnie in Southgate tower is that a big TV Screen?


----------



## RonnieR

ngprofflorida said:


> Ronnie in Southgate tower is that a big TV Screen?


Yes, it is a big LED screen equivalent to 3 floors of the tower (height).

*
TWO CENTRAL, res, MAKATI, new*


thomasian said:


>





ruralvillage said:


> *Megaworld to roll out 5 new residential condominium projects*
> By Zinnia B. Dela Peña Updated June 20, 2009 12:00 AM
> Philstar.com
> 
> MANILA, Philippines – Upscale property firm Megaworld Corp. is rolling out five new residential condominium projects this year estimated to generate around P12 billion in sales.
> 
> In a briefing with reporters following the company’s annual stockholders meeting yesterday, Megaworld executive director Kingson Sian said management remains upbeat about the growth of the real estate sector in spite of a tough business environment.
> 
> To sustain its growth, Megaworld is launching five residential building projects – *Two Central (a prestigious high-rise building in Salcedo Village that will make available around 400 units)*, Tower Three in Eastwood City in Libis, Parkside Villas (a seven-cluster community that will rise beside the five-star Marriott Hotel in Newport City in Pasay), The Venice Residences (a seven-tower residential project in Mckinley Hill in Bonifacio Global City), and Morgan Suites Executive Residences (also within the 50-hectare Mckinley Hill township).
> 
> “We’re confident that our products will continue to sell. The growth will be slower than last year but is definitely better than 2007 figures. In general, we’re still happy with the results,” Sian said.
> 
> He said 2009 reservation sales can not replicate last year’s level, but will exceed the P5 billion recorded in 2007.
> 
> Rental income, on the other hand, is forecast to hit P2 billion this year compared with P1.3 billion in 2008 and P900 million in 2007.
> 
> Around 80 percent of the company’s sales come from residential projects while 10-15 percent come from lease operations.
> 
> “In 2009 and beyond, we will continue with the strategies that have helped us come this far in the game. For one thing, we will continue focusing on the middle-income and BPO markets, while tapping into the rich tourism sector for additional sources of revenues. We will also continue developing well-planned integrated communities that conform to our tested “live-work-play concept,” said tycoon Andrew Tan, chairman and president of Megaworld.
> 
> Sian added the company is allotting P8 billion to P10 billion for its capital expenditures this year, mostly for project development.
> 
> Part of the capex will be used to fund the construction of a new Richmonde hotel in Eastwood City. The new four-star hotel will offer up to 150 rooms with the development cost pegged at $70,000 per room. A third branch of the Richmonde Hotel is also being planned in Manila’s Binondo district where Megaworld is building a township called City place.
> 
> Sian said the group, through Travellers International Hotel Group, is venturing into the development of budget hotels to cater to a wider clientele base. The first of the several budget hotels planned this year will rise in Newport City, Megaworld’s 25-hectare urban resort complex across the Ninoy Aquino International Airport Terminal 3.
> 
> He said Megaworld remains on the lookout for opportunities despite the prevailing global economic slowdown. “We’ve been constantly looking around. We have cash resources we can use especially now that market prices have gone down. This is definitely a good time to seize opportunities that come our way,” Sian said.
> 
> Megaworld expects to end the year with a net profit of P4.02 billion on revenues of P17.58 billion.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*st.francis towers*


Jude12 said:


> Today


----------



## RonnieR

*AMETTA PLACE, res, PASIG, NEW*


mist888 said:


> *AMETTA PLACE*
> 
> Townhouses specially designed for families with more room to grow and generous landscaped parks and amenities within walking distance for bonding and recreation. An upscale, masterplanned and gated neighborhood with impressive entrance and wide tree-lined roads, it offers a high-quality and unique community experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AMETTA PLACE Clubhouse*
> 
> Centrally located in the Metro, it is accessible to business districts such as Ortigas, Makati, Bonifacio Global City through C-5.
> It is near institutions, retail establishments and schools:
> - Makati CBD (8.6km)
> - Ortigas CBD (8.1km)
> - Bonifacio High Street (6.5km)
> - UP, Ateneo (9.2km)





mist888 said:


> 30 townhouse units sold on the first day!





mist888 said:


> Only 280 townhouse units will be built in over 6.5 hectares of land!





Aziza1121 said:


> *A Lot Area of 91sqm , Floor Area 127sqm townhouse is priced at 7.3M. This is the smallest townhouse.
> 
> Here's the vicinity map.*


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*McKinley Park Residences*


august88boy said:


> almost done,


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*AVANT at THE FORT*


thomasian said:


>





realtor_manila said:


>






august88boy said:


> *update*


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*SEA RESIDENCES*












lanrocksea said:


> *updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the following as of June 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just sharing.
> 
> i like the shot seeing moa behind.


----------



## jonray

Does this area around mall of asia have a height restriction? everything is pretty short here.


----------



## Mojacko

^^ One possible reason behind everything in the MOA area being not so tall is that it's near approach paths of NAIA Runway 13/31. Therefore, there probably is a height restriction to structures erected there. (That's just my personal guess; I have yet to confirm if it's really true.)


----------



## jaygold06

I guess since MOA complex is situated on a reclaimed land thay can't build tall buildings. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Bricken Ridge

Can't say that about the approved Pagcor Tower which will be built on this contiguous reclaimed land and definitely not a shorty.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*AMA TOWER RESIDENCES*


IslandSon.PH said:


> The name of this tower has been changed to AMA Tower Residences.
> I like iPlaza better though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: www.amatower.com


----------



## Manila-X

jaygold06 said:


> I guess since MOA complex is situated on a reclaimed land thay can't build tall buildings. That's just my opinion.


Not true. HK's tallest buildings, Central Plaza, 2-IFC and soon to be ICC were built on reclaimed land. That only thing is, Manila is more earthquake prone than HK.


----------



## RonnieR

ARANETA CENTER of the future...


shyaman said:


> I posted these before, but not in this thread...


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE FORT, GLOBAL CITY updates!!!*


RonnieR said:


> BGC new photos, August 12. I would appreciate if you can post them in specific project at Projects thread. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at Rizal Drive and 32nd Street



*Mckinley hill at the FORT*


RonnieR said:


> *McKinley Hill is amazing.*


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ONE ROCKWELL [202M +165M]*


RonnieR said:


> The towers now block the Joya and Manansala...8/12


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*NEWPORT CITY * [marriot hotel, maxims hotel etc...]


Brandon32 said:


>


----------



## ngprofflorida

aranetacoliseum said:


> *NEWPORT CITY * [marriot hotel, maxims hotel etc...]


Wow very impressed, it looks like other countries.... Go forward Philippines:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## saigon2020

*SBS TOWER MANILA*










http://www.ong-ong.com/portfolio_detail.php?id=26


----------



## saigon2020

sorry^^


----------



## epik ll ian

^^ Why is that in the Manila section?


----------



## filcan

^^Isn't it a project in Manila?



saigon2020 said:


> http://www.ong-ong.com/portfolio_detail.php?id=26


Anymore information about this? :|


----------



## lochinvar

What's the name of this building? Chisel?


----------



## RonnieR

saigon2020 said:


> http://www.ong-ong.com/portfolio_detail.php?id=26


Thanks for the link. Cool SBS Tower Manila


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*G.A twin towers*


Notre Dame said:


>



*THE COLUMNS LEGAZPI VILLAGE*


andycapp said:


>


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ST.FRANCIS twin towers*


----------



## wise_zech

maganda


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*The GRAMERCY RESIDENCES 302m*


medviation said:


> Sept. 21, 2009 update:







The BEACON


RonnieR said:


> amazing, so tall, taken today, 9/22


----------



## ngprofflorida

^^^^^^wow tuloy na tuloy ang mga construction.... :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Chiricano

..,-


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*Avida towers makati west*


terrapinoy said:


> Avida Towers Makati West
> 
> This is supposed to be @ corners of Malugay, Yakal and Lumbayao streets.






oboi said:


> _September 03, 2009_


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE BELLAGIO 3 TOWERS*


TheRick said:


> 23-Sept-09


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*the RESORT WORLD MANILA at the newport city*


TheRick said:


> 23-Sept-09


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE MIND MUSEUM* from umami mag.vol.1



















a billion-peso project aims to be a pioneering world-class science museum in the country that offers an experimental adventure into the world of science. envisioned to hold 175 interactive exhibits and displays, it serve as an entertaining and engaging learning facility, not just for the students, but also for teachers and families.* scheduled to start construction in the latter part of this year, the mind museum looks forward to opening its doors in 2011.*

with such a huge project at hand, the mind museum has forged partnership with companies from various sectors to reach their goal. renowned filipino architecture designer and architect lor calma and partners inc. are behind the building's futuristic design, while the exhibition master plan and exhibit design were undertaken by cincinnati-based film jack rouse associates. project consultant include canadian cobalt engineering, who are building design and engineering, and science center singapore, who gives advices on museum planning. the mind museum has also partnered with national geographic channel to gain access to its vast media collection and as venue for visiting national geographic explorers. 

set to rise on a 12000 square meters JY campos Park in Bonifacio global city, the mind museum is a project of the bonifacio art foundation, inc. (BAFI). BAFI is a non-profit org. that is supported bu contributions from bonifacio global city property owners.

LIST OF SPONSORS
*museum site - fort bonifacio development corporation
*The lobby - family of mariano k.tan
*the introductory hall - JPMorgan chase & co.
*the 10 most beautiful experiments in science - ayala foundationm inc.
*life gallery - ajinomoto phil.corp.
*the human brain exhibit - st.luke's medical center
*earth gallery - del monte phil. inc and nutriasia
*our only earth footpath - HSBC
*universe gallery - globe telecom,inc.,IMI group of companies, and manila water company
*atom centerpiece - RFM/Swift
*how me live & here to there nodes(technology gallery) - pilipinas shell petroleum corporation
*technology of play zone(technology gallery) - Timezone
*changing gallery/plaza - ayala land inc.
*awesome lab - bank of the philippine islands
*audio visual equipment - SONY

FOR MORE INFO. VISIT themindmuseum.org or contact manny blas, managing director of the bonifacio art foundation, inc. at [email protected] or 8562870


----------



## RonnieR

AZURE Projects at Tourism City, Manila Bay


DCRJ said:


> I took some screenshots from the link


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*SM CITY NORTH EDSA DEVELOPMENT with the U/C LRT north extension*


Aziza1121 said:


>




*BERKELEY RESIDENCES*


yaj said:


> Kintoy alam ko ns P3 na ata, ksi ang madaming available e s basement parking na!
> 
> As of 6am today! Cyensya na at camfone lang at a bit rainy kanina! 24th flr na! I think mga Feb or March kumpleto na mga floors. My mga window panels na din ibang lower floors.





*McKINLEY HILL*


TheRick said:


> 23-Sept-09





TheRick said:


> 23-Sept-09


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE BEACON 3towers*


chesterot said:


> here's the attachment:
> tower 1





*TWO CENTRAL new rendering*


--SuperB0y-- said:


> napalitan na pala ang rendering and design nito...






*
CALIFORNIA GARDEN SQUARE towers*


oboi said:


> _From Shaw_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _From EDSA_




*SWISS-BELHOTEL NORTH ORIENTAL GARDEN SUITES AND RESIDENCES*


deevex75 said:


> what happened to this project? :dunno:
> ^^
> a closer look




*the ICON RESIDENCES*


TheRick said:


> 28-Sept-09


----------



## Gaeus

How's the city after the storm? Is it getting better now? I heard many vehicles floated towards the construction site. I'm hoping the recovery will be faster than expected.


----------



## ngprofflorida

Thanks for the update ang ganda talaga ....


----------



## RonnieR

Gaeus said:


> How's the city after the storm? Is it getting better now? I heard many vehicles floated towards the construction site. I'm hoping the recovery will be faster than expected.


The business districts and tourist areas are spared from the disaster...the worst affected areas are residential and in eastern part of the capital. Total death 246. 

Yes, so many cars were damaged - the repair shops are having good business now. You have to queue just to have your car fixed.


----------



## wise_zech

nice building


----------



## sulong

aranetacoliseum said:


> *THE MIND MUSEUM* from umami mag.vol.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow! matagal na ko nag-aabang na magkaroon tayo ng museum na mjo kakaiba ung design, parang ung guggenheim museum sa spain. ang saya naman. can't wait!


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*EDADES TOWER AND GARDEN VILLAS*


xandro said:


> render of building found in sulit.com.ph:






*EAST OF GALLERIA*


terrapinoy said:


> From http://www.robinsonsproperties.com.ph/


----------



## RonnieR

new:
*TWIN OAKS PLACE, Shaw Boulevard, Mandaluyong City, M. Manila*


xandro said:


> rendering from their website:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MANHATTAN GARDEN CITY*










manhattan parkway 3 towers













manhattan parkview 3 towers
Parkview T1









from han/


----------



## aranetacoliseum

any updates on this twin towers???


----------



## aranetacoliseum

st.francis twins


shotgun x said:


>


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ONE ROCKWELL*[/SIZE]










One Rockwell is designed by Miami-based architectural firm Arquitectonica, which has helped shape the skylines of New York, Chicago and San Francisco . This development features the country’s first Z-shaped unit, an innovation by local architect Pimentel Rodriguez, Simbulan & Partners, providing spectacular views from both sides of the building. The Glass House model unit beside the Power Plant Mall invites buyers to come and see the unique Z-Loft concept for themselves.

The East Tower , with its impressively sharp edges, offers a breathtaking 180-degree view and ten different sceneries. It reaches up 45 storeys, with the Sky Deck located at the 41st level. Another first in architectural designs in the country, the uniquely designed East Tower showcases the innovation that One Rockwell adheres to. Meanwhile, the West Tower with its curvilinear design perfectly complements the East Tower ’s sharp edges, as it is made up of two halves that seem to slide away from each other at the centre. Once completed, the West Tower of One Rockwell will be the tallest residential building in Rockwell Center , standing 55 storeys high.

A circular driveway bringing the two towers together will lead to One Rockwell’s lush garden outside the main lobby, only minutes away from a pocket retail area. The project is slated for completion in 2010. This signature project is definitely going to make Rockwell Center a truly spectacular address.

*ONE ROCKWELL UPDATES*

east tower




























west tower




























from landrocksea


----------



## aranetacoliseum

EASTWOOD LEGRAND 3



jr_abu said:


>


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ETON BAYPARK MANILA*
http://www.etonbayparkmanila.com












terman1718 said:


> ^^ please ban this noob who is spamming all over the Eton threads..
> 
> Construction Updates as of Sept 17 2009


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*FAIRMONT MAKATI HOTEL and RAFFLES SUITES AND RESIDENCES [30F,6 STARS hotel]*





















shotgun x said:


>


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*GRAMERCY RESIDENCES 302 M tallest U/C TOWER in the philippines*









updates


ruralvillage said:


> :banana: :banana:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

ST.FRANCIS TWINS....UPDATES!


shotgun x said:


>





lanrocksea said:


> last sunday


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ST.FRANCIS*


sick_n_tired said:


> during our ocular inspection yesterday, oct. 19


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE STRATFORD RESIDENCES [76 FLOORS 312M]*


IslandSon.PH said:


> ^^ is this the billboard?


----------



## aranetacoliseum

NEW RENDERING OF GRAMERCY RESIDENCES the tallest U/C in the philippines at 302M


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE FORT, GLOBAL CITY DEVELOPMENTS*


*ASCENDAS TOWER*


leechtat said:


>






*THE BELLAGIO 3 TOWERS*


leechtat said:


> ^^ or like what i do. deal with the sales manager.  they only disallow one-time transaction brokers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ the nahuli ni kuya parak at nasabihan na "no photography pls." ang sagot to escape kuya: "i know, these are to update my clients". then smile, then exit.






*THE ICON RESIDENCES - TWIN TOWERS and AVANT at the FORT*


leechtat said:


>





*McKINLEY PARK RESIDENCES*


leechtat said:


>






*THE FORT RESIDENCES*


leechtat said:


>








*ST.LUKE'S MEDICAL CENTER*


Aziza1121 said:


> *
> Soft opening, Nov27, 2009.*
> 
> *Taken from a boarding house's rooftop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medical Arts Building Lobby(MAB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Main Entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






*FORBESWOOD PARKLANE*


orwat said:


> from other angles


QUOTE=leechtat;45187275]




















































[/QUOTE]








*BLUE SAPPHIRE RESIDENCES*


leechtat said:


>








*FORT LEGEND TOWER*


TheRick said:


> 15-Sept-09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GRAND HAMPTONS TOWERS*
> 
> 
> leechtat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SAPPHIRE RESIDENCES*
> 
> 
> leechtat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BONIFACIO E-SERVICES BUILDING*
> 
> 
> leechtat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## filcan

^^Is something peeling off the building?...looks bad...


----------



## lochinvar

Originally, I thought it's something like decorations in preparation for Christmas. But the decor doesn't seem to correlate. Yeah, the building is new and it looks like it is corroding already.


----------



## filcan

Haha...I hope they're not for Christmas, they'd be the strangest decorations i've ever seen!


----------



## juniordiscovery

Wow! Nice pics


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*JAZZ RESIDENCES MAKATI*


Mitch_Rivera said:


>


----------



## tyronne

filcan said:


> ^^Is something peeling off the building?...looks bad...





lochinvar said:


> Originally, I thought it's something like decorations in preparation for Christmas. But the decor doesn't seem to correlate. Yeah, the building is new and it looks like it is corroding already.


If you look closely, those are protective sheets for the aluminum cladding used for the building.


----------



## RonnieR

filcan said:


> ^^Is something peeling off the building?...looks bad...


those are cover sheets of the cladding. I was also curious on that one. I passed by the area....


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ALPHALAND MAKATI PLACE*










Location:











Source
FROM dx


----------



## Blue_Sky

wah long time didnt visit this thread
great update guys


----------



## filcan

^^Wow! I really hope they stick to that render. That would be a great new skyline.


----------



## bakasaurus

Nice projects for Manila!


----------



## wynngd

*West Super Block*

BGC Project in between the future 6 star Shangri-la Hotel and Philippine Stock Exchange


IslandSon.PH said:


> *West Super Block – Landscape Promenade/ Retail Complex*
> 
> Location: Fort Bonifacio, Taguig City, Metro Manila, Philippines
> Client: Ayala Land Incorporated – Philippines
> 
> Project Description:
> 
> * Major Project – Retail & Public Carpark
> * Adjoining New Shangri-la International Hotel, Fort Bonifacio
> * Public Plaza
> * Feature Landscape Areas
> * Green Public Spaces
> * Ponds & Water Features
> * Landscaped Promenade
> * Feature Lighting
> * Large Canopy Roof Architecture
> * Grand Staircase Feature
> * 5 Star Bar & Restaurants Facilities
> * Outdoor Dining Terrace
> * Basement Car Parking
> * 4 Level Car Park
> * 887 Car Spaces
> * Customer Parking
> * Public Car Parking
> * 2 Storey Retail Building
> * High Quality Construction, Finishes, Fittings & Equipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from Fifth Ave. Super Block Plaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from Fifth Ave. Approach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from Water Feature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of Center Court





IslandSon.PH said:


> *Siteplan:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feature Lighting Plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Elevation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sectioning


----------



## aranetacoliseum

NAIA'S rotunda 1 (u/c)
*CIRCULO DEL MUNDO* underconstruction


----------



## aranetacoliseum

PHILIPPINE STOCK EXCHANGE TOWER


IslandSon.PH said:


> Stumbled upon this.. I hope they stick to the design.. I like!!:cheers:
> 
> *New Philippine Stock Exchange*
> 
> Location: Fort Bonifacio, Taguig City, Metro Manila, Philippines
> Client: Ayala Land Incorporated – Philippines
> 
> Project Description:
> 
> * Major Project – Commercial
> * Landmark Architecture
> * Public Plaza Feature – Ground Floor
> * Dedicated Entry to Philippine Stock Exchange – Ground Floor
> * Dedicated Entry to Office Tower – Ground Floor
> * Philippine Stock Exchange Trading Floor
> * Philippine Stock Exchange Offices
> * Prime Central Business District CBD Office Space
> * Office Tower Configuration – 3 Tier Design Feature
> * 44 Storey Office Tower
> * Basement Car Parking
> * 5 Level Car Park
> * High Quality Construction, Finishes, Fittings & Equipment
> * Prestige Commercial Building, CBD Location


----------



## earlat

^^Nice photos.. Any update on this?


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*JAZZ RESIDENCES*


mmabache said:


>





*LIGHT RESIDENCES*


Aziza1121 said:


> *Here's LIGHT Residences'
> 
> LIGHT in Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIGHT @ Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






*SUN RESIDENCES*


Aziza1121 said:


> *SCALE MODEL PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ST.FRANCIS*


Igsuonnimo said:


> December 01,2009






*LANCASTER SUITE MANILA ATRIUM - 2 TOWERS*


Igsuonnimo said:


> Last photo taken December 01,2009





Igsuonnimo said:


> Photo taken March 2009


----------



## aranetacoliseum

ONE GALLEON PLACE - proposed 400meters tower


Marky&Skyscrapers said:


> Philippines is quite delayed when it comes to supertall skyscrapers constructions but still surviving to catch up. This proposed building if approved will be one of the tallest in the Philippine and may also surpass The Stratford Residences.
> 
> "The One Galleon Place is a planned supertall building that will rise in Pasig City, Philippines. It is planned to be 75 storeys high, in commemoration of OCLP's 75th anniversary,
> 
> It was also noted that, by following the released scale model, the height of the building was speculated to be at least 400 meters high, including the spire. This was due to the inclusion in the scale model of its neighbor, the 150-meter high J Tower, which was used to approximate the One Galleon Place's height."
> 
> Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Galleon_Place


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*GRAMERCY RESIDENCES updates! 302m*


ruralvillage said:


> :banana: :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana: :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana: :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on a very reliable source, start of turnover will take place 2012. We have to understand that this is 60 plus floors. No doubt, this project will certainly stand out amongst Makati condos. :banana: :banana:


----------



## Danny19

Very nice the projects in the Philippines! Mabuhay P I L I P I N A S ! ! ! ! !


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*CITYPLACE CHINATOWN phase1*

*Night rendering, facade*









*Day rendering, facade*














[email protected] said:


> I went to Binondo on December 27 and took these shots of CityPlace. It looks like only a few floors before topping out and work has started in the extremely critical phase 2.
> 
> From afar..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Reina Regente Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, despite it being after Christmas, the traffic is absolutely horrendous. It only emphasizes the extreme need to extend LRT2 to Divisoria and North Harbour as soon as possible. Hopefully Megaworld's Citylink bus service and other road improvements will make this place more accessible as pretty much anything that can help the movement of vehicles will be a huge difference!


----------



## masta609

This place is so familiar to you guys, just the latest picture taken for 2010..


----------



## Jarenz

aranetacoliseum said:


> *CITYPLACE CHINATOWN phase1*
> 
> *Night rendering, facade*


amazing :applause:


----------



## bbsssc

[dx] said:


> *Alphaland Bay City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Is this located near PAGCOR's E-City? This one is sweet


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ONE ROCKWELL*


RonnieR said:


> One Rockwell






*the FORT, GLOBAL CITY*


RonnieR said:


> construction boom continues....:cheers:





RonnieR said:


> more...


----------



## datu

whoaaaa.... hope all these will be built... can't wait to visit one of these projects in the future...:lovethem:


----------



## RonnieR

^^ yes, hopefully. So far, all those projects are still a "go". 

New project in Manila.

A new project by Suntrust in Manila
*SUNTRUST PARKVIEW*








http://manila.olx.com.ph/suntrust-parkview-condo-units-preselling-near-sm-city-manila-iid-43417865[/QUOTE]


----------



## [dx]

Fairmont Makati Hotel and Raffles Residences



[dx] said:


> by angeladisonglo


----------



## filcan

^^Whoa...alot of workers!


----------



## [dx]

Ayala Park Terraces, Makati



leechtat said:


> Photos of Ayala Park Terraces Rendering and Scale model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Launch of Ayala Park Terraces happened yesterday at the Rizal Ballroom of Makati Shangri-la. After the event, Tower 1 is 91% Sold. Congratulations investors. Today, there has been no announcement yet of an imminent price increase.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ETON BAYPARK MANILA*


[dx] said:


> As of Feb 4, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by dennis_raymondm43


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE RESIDENCES 3 TOWERS*


[dx] said:


> by angeladisonglo






*THE COLUMNS TWIN TOWERS*


andycapp said:


>


----------



## [dx]

Fairmont Makati Hotel and Raffles Suites and Residences












[dx] said:


>


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE FORT RESIDENCES*


KiBeN said:


> 01/23/10





*McKINLEY PARK RESIDENCES*


august88boy said:


> blue skies


----------



## ormocanon

RonnieR said:


> ^^ I rarely visit the Pagcor thread.  It's great to know that there is a construction activity in the site.


Me too, I rarely go there and depend on this thread for updates on that project. Hope this is a sign that it's a go. Go Metro Manila, the one and only true skyscraper city in the Philippines!!! :righton::banana2:


----------



## xxxriainxxx

I love the DBP Green Building! when is the construction going to start? How many floors? Any information guys??


----------



## [dx]

Eton Tower, Makati. 40F



terman1718 said:


> Taken from http://www.realestatephilippinesblog.com/eton-tower-makati-new/


----------



## RonnieR

NEW
*
ONE SHANGRI-LA PLACE, MANDALUYONG*


lanrocksea said:


> lookie lookie what i received from the mail today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Studios - 45 sqm
> One Bedroom - 64 sqm / 65 sqm/ 77 sqm/ 81 sqm/ 86 sqm
> Two Bedroom – 118 & 133 sqm
> Two Bedroom Loft - 154 sqm
> Three Bedroom – 170 sqm
> Bi-Level Three Bedroom - 242 sqm
> 
> Average Price/sqm is PhP 110,000. Actual Prices on Launching Day.
> 
> One Shangri-La Mall will be ready for your shopping needs by end of 2012
> while One Shangri-La Place will soon be livable by end of 2014.
> 
> 
> *the info did not come from vvillaver, so don't throw stones at her, i personal welcome presence of agents here in the forum.
> 
> though i wish i have her job, this would be easy to sell!


----------



## [dx]

^Wow, finally! Thanks for sharing the rendering, Ronnie! kay:
Another twin for Ortigas Center


----------



## sdblackshade

wow I really like the design of One Shangrila! Very optimistic with this project bacause shangrila is very faithful to their design.


----------



## RonnieR

^^ That is their 7th Shangri-la property in the Philippines. 

New project. *ADB Avenue Tower*, residential
Ortigas Center


anakngpasig said:


> may thread na ba to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> residential pala 'to hehe. the name of the project, akalain mong office.


----------



## filcan

I'm glad new projects are continuing to be announced! :cheers:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

the one shangrila place is magnificent!!!


----------



## Bricken Ridge

^^

I have a hunch the EDSA Shangri-la will eventually go. No more views left for hotel guests.


----------



## [dx]

Another rendering of One-Shangrila Place



shotgun x said:


> Sent by my agent.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MANHATTAN GARDEN CITY*


han742 said:


> eto na nga...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## [dx]

Arya Residences, Bonifacio Global City



@tbp said:


> Here are better renderings of the project and the other image highlights the tower which is currently being sold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floor Plans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM if you need more information


----------



## RonnieR

*TRION TOWERS*, BGC


[dx] said:


> by marlo somido


----------



## [dx]

Hanston Square, Ortigas



Jon said:


>


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*CALIFORNIA GARDEN SQUARE*


[dx] said:


> by jeyp.







*PAGCOR TOWER*


adgaps said:


> from PAGCOR's Annual Report 2008...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus... surprise!


----------



## [dx]

One Rockwell, Makati



richpol said:


>


From e-rockwell.com


----------



## Germain_7

wafu21m said:


> Btw, what happened with this one? will this be in Manila? This will be very iconic




WOW..This was my thesis way back in College...its an 80-storey building. My chosen site was the corner lot in Makati Ave. and Paseo de Roxas...Now, a ZUELLIG BUILDING will be built in that site...


----------



## [dx]

The Gramercy Residences, 68F












The Coffee said:


> This was taken last Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's up to the 26th or 27th floor.


----------



## [dx]

One Central, 50+42F












The Coffee said:


> Latest update, taken today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you can get a good sense of scale from the picture, but the hole in the ground is getting pretty deep, and they're still digging this very moment.


----------



## [dx]

Eton Tower City, 40F








This 40-storey prime property is located just a few steps from Ayala Avenue and is ideally located at the corner of De La Rosa and V.A. Rufino Sts. (formerly Herrera St.) in Legazpi Village, Makati City, right at the heart of the Makati CBD. Envisioned to be a mix of Executive Residences and SOHO (small office - home office) units, ETON TOWER MAKATI will be a real vertical community. With a 2-level retail mall at the ground floor that will feature shopping and dining options for residents, tenants and neighboring buildings. CONNECT EASILY Moving around in the CBD is a breeze since ETON TOWER MAKATI will be the first residential condominium directly connected to the elevated walkways going to Greenbelt and Glorietta. GARDENS IN THE SKY A refreshing and distinctive feature of Eton Tower Makati is its Tower Gardens. These 3-storey-high gardens start from the 5th floor all the way to the top of the tower. Residents, business-owners and tenants would enjoy a refreshing oasis of green uncommon in high-rise city living. UNIT REFERENCE PRICE Studio (22-28 sqm) Starts at P2.3M 1-BR (39-56 sqm) Starts at P4.0M Studio SOHO (22-32 sqm) Starts at P2.3M Studio SOHO (39-56 sqm) Starts at P4.0M[/QUOTE][/IMG]


----------



## [dx]

Arya Residences



ladv said:


> Hi, visited the showroom yesterday, and the project is very interesting!
> Here are some of the presentation materials...


----------



## [dx]

The BeauFort, 43F












@tbp said:


> Here are a few pictures i took from The Beaufort construction. It sure is taking strides despite being quiet about it.
> 
> They also have started to sell their *East Tower* which comprises (2) 1BR unit and (2) 3 BR unit. Much like the West Tower, there would only be *FOUR units per floor*.
> 
> PM me if you need a quotation or more information.


----------



## [dx]

Crescent Park Residences, 28F












august88boy said:


> went to burgos circle this morning.
> a lot of nice cars around.


----------



## RonnieR

*AZURE URBAN RESORT RESIDENCES, PARANAQUE*, new


@tbp said:


> here are some of the rendering for your consumption.


----------



## [dx]

^Very cool.  I like the top floor gardens and that huge pool in the center kay:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE INFINITY*


[dx] said:


> by JR Rodriguez IV


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE COLUMNS TWIN TOWERS - LEFT

THE BEACON TOWER - RIGHT*



[dx] said:


> by dennis raymondm45


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE ENTRATA*



plmetzen said:


> Hello everyone,


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*SYMPHONY TOWERS*







.


KiBeN said:


> 01/30/10


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*TRADE AND FINANCIAL TOWER*


Aziza1121 said:


> *Bldg perspective subject for revisions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Aziza1121 said:


> *
> 
> It is The Trade and Financial Tower aka TFT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Jim856796

The Rizal memorial Track and Football Stadium is due for a renovation and restoration in the near future. It would involve removing the track and transforming it into a modern football stadium. Works may start soon. I think they should remove the track altogether, demolish the old stands, and transform it into a pure football stadium. A new athletics stadium must also be built.


----------



## Jim856796

(I have made another accidental double post, sorry. Next moderator who sees this post, please delete this.)


----------



## [dx]

Crescent Park Residences, 28F












august88boy said:


> pics of the entrance side along 30th street


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE FORT,GLOBAL CITY*


lightning099 said:


>


----------



## [dx]

One Rockwell, Makati



RonnieR said:


>


----------



## [dx]

Fairmont Makati Hotel and Raffles Suites and Residences, Makati



RonnieR said:


> March 23





RonnieR said:


> March 8


----------



## [dx]

The Gramercy Residences, Makati



RonnieR said:


> March 23


----------



## [dx]

The Stratford Residences, Makati



Jude12 said:


> ^^ Are you referring to this?


----------



## [dx]

Berkeley Residences, Quezon City



yaj said:


>





RonnieR said:


> fast...


----------



## [dx]

Serendra, Bonifacio Global City



leechtat said:


> Serendra


----------



## [dx]

Fairmont Makati Hotel and Raffles Suites and Residences
As of 3.20.10
































































Source


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*CITYPLACE CHINATOWN TWIN TOWERS*


Waldenstrom said:


> 4/3/10





*EXCHANGE REGENCY [42F]*


tyronne said:


>




*THE INFINITY [48F]*


darknyt1 said:


> thanks for latest pics. Proud of its height though it has small windows and too much concrete beyond the upper residential portion of the building.


----------



## darknyt1

Originally posted by DX








Eton Residences Greenbelt nearing top off at 39th floor.








versus


----------



## aranetacoliseum

THE COLUMNS twins


enamorado said:


> i was in the area. here are a couple of pics i took the other day. enjoy!


----------



## RonnieR

*AYALA CENTER REDEVELOPMENT*



IslandSon.PH said:


> Got some juicy bits guys..:cheers:





IslandSon.PH said:


>





IslandSon.PH said:


>


as of April 7


----------



## linnlinn

I seen this posted a long time ago
whateVer happened to It?

http://www.bngrouponline.com/portfolio.php?catid=2&proid=40&conid=209


----------



## [dx]

*Fairmont Makati Hotel and Raffles Suites and Residences*, 30F



b_two said:


> refresher!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arquitectonica





RonnieR said:


> April 7





RonnieR said:


> March 27


----------



## [dx]

Fairmont Makati Hotel and Raffles Suites and Residences, 30F
As of April 17th, 2010























































Source: Raffles Makati


----------



## [dx]

Trion Towers, 49F
Bonifacio Global City, Taguig












august88boy said:


> today


----------



## [dx]

Crescent Park Residences, 28F
Bonifacio Global City, Taguig



august88boy said:


> today


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE INFINITY*


august88boy said:


> taken recently


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE LEVELS @ Filicity U/C*


plmetzen said:


>


----------



## Skyscraper Noel

What Happen to these towers Lopez tower, EGI SkyTower, SSS twin Towers, One Galleon place, what happen Are these buildings never Gonna built anymore?

Are we stuck without a supertall skyscraper besides the Pagcor Tower!?


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*EGI SKYCITY 335M/80F*











f


IslandSon.PH said:


> *SC decision on 77-storey Skycity condo project affirmed with finality*:banana:
> April 24, 2010, 3:29pm
> 
> The Second Division of the Supreme Court ruled with finality on the right of the Skycity to be developed within a C-2 Zone in a parcel of land along the corner of EDSA and Ortigas Avenue, Mandaluyong City.
> 
> The lot used to be the site of the Tropical Hut Hamburger and Restaurant and Supermarket, a bank, parking spaces, through-street from Florida Street to Ortigas Avenue and a telecom tower.
> 
> In a Resolution dated March 10, 2010, the Supreme Court upheld its decision dated January 22, 2010 that the* proposed Skycity project can be legally constructed by its owners in the lot which belongs to* a C-2 Zone, different and distinct from the residential zone where the oppositors, the Greenhills East Association (GEA), is physically located. By resolving to deny the Motion for Reconsideration of GEA with finality, the Supreme Court noted that “the basic issues raised therein hav [-ing] been duly considered and passed upon by the Court in the aforesaid decision and no substantial argument hav [-ing] been adduced to warrant the reconsideration sought.”
> 
> "Since the decision was promulgated on January 22, GEA made several motions and manifestations which the Supreme Court duly noted. It nevertheless resolved with objectivity and impartiality the issues involved and finally put a stop to endless babble on the case. Thus, the proposed 77-storey condominium building with 8 basements is now cleared to proceed with its construction 14 years after its planning and design," Bienvenido G. de Castro, EGI Vice President-External Affairs said.
> 
> "The proponent, E Ganzon, Inc. hopes that its oppositors would now cooperate to realize the project which had unduly been delayed to the prejudice of its developer, the livelihood of those it stands to benefit during the interim, and the Filipino people in general who had been deprived of doing business in an environmentally friendly building because of their opposition," De Castro added.
> 
> De Castro said the project would still have to secure other permits, clearances and licenses as any other development project normally goes through under the current practice. But, with the patriotic help of its neighbors and government agencies, the project is supposed to clear the various regulatory requirements without a hitch. It is clearly the right of the owner of the lot to use its land pursuant to its ownership and the laws regulating its exercise, as the Supreme Court declared.
> 
> The Skycity would have several fire refuge zones, treat its sewer water prior to discharge, provide sufficient parking in the building and manage traffic within the building as well as cooperate with the local government in traffic management outside the building. It will have a program for the conservation of the environment during the lifetime of the building and implement solid waste management pursuant to law.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*sea residences*


Chikito888 said:


> construction updates


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MANILA SKYWAY*



metalblock said:


> First time I saw DMCI installing the girders during daytime. Quite impressive!


----------



## Lord David

Jim856796 said:


> The Rizal memorial Track and Football Stadium is due for a renovation and restoration in the near future. It would involve removing the track and transforming it into a modern football stadium. Works may start soon. I think they should remove the track altogether, demolish the old stands, and transform it into a pure football stadium. A new athletics stadium must also be built.


Interesting. So You got a purpose Football only stadium for potential regional football matches and world cup qualifiers, and then a much larger athletics/football stadium for a potential Asian Games and Olympics?

And of course the new Olympic size stadium could be used for Football matches should there be the demand for certain matches.


----------



## manila_eye

Lord David said:


> Interesting. So You got a purpose Football only stadium for potential regional football matches and world cup qualifiers, and then a much larger athletics/football stadium for a potential Asian Games and Olympics?
> 
> And of course the new Olympic size stadium could be used for Football matches should there be the demand for certain matches.


For future Asian games and other international sporting events but as for football per se, I don't think so since football isn't really a popular sport here. 

Renovation or rebuilding of that old stadium is a must since it's already 80 years old.


----------



## Lord David

manila_eye said:


> For future Asian games and other international sporting events but as for football per se, I don't think so since football isn't really a popular sport here.
> 
> Renovation or rebuilding of that old stadium is a must since it's already 80 years old.


Yes I know that, but big crowds for potential Euro club matches, could be held at a 60,000 seater Olympic stadium.

The rectangular Rizal stadium would serve as the main stadium for rectangular based football sports, the new stadium would retain the title as National Stadium, serving large events like the Asian Games and Olympics, as well as large concerts, religious gatherings and regular use as a SEA Games stadium.


----------



## [dx]

Trion Towers, 49F
Bonifacio Global City, Taguig



TheRick said:


> Taken 24-Apr-10


----------



## Skyscraper Noel

I hope there is another rendering of EGI SkyCity Tower. Is this the only rendering?


----------



## arquitekto

Skyscraper Noel said:


> I hope there is another rendering of EGI SkyCity Tower. Is this the only rendering?


yeah! im hoping for a bluish or bluish silver render.. :cheers:


----------



## skyscraper100

egi render 2 point perspective in PS


----------



## Jim856796

Lord David said:


> Yes I know that, but big crowds for potential Euro club matches, could be held at a 60,000 seater Olympic stadium.
> 
> The rectangular Rizal stadium would serve as the main stadium for rectangular based football sports, the new stadium would retain the title as National Stadium, serving large events like the Asian Games and Olympics, as well as large concerts, religious gatherings and regular use as a SEA Games stadium.


Manila has already hosted the SEA Games three times, in 1981, 1991, and 2005. Time for a second hosting of the Asian Games, perhaps.


----------



## Manila-X

Skyscraper Noel said:


> What Happen to these towers Lopez tower, EGI SkyTower, SSS twin Towers, One Galleon place, what happen Are these buildings never Gonna built anymore?
> 
> Are we stuck without a supertall skyscraper besides the Pagcor Tower!?


There is *The Gramercy* which is under construction


----------



## Lord David

Jim856796 said:


> Manila has already hosted the SEA Games three times, in 1981, 1991, and 2005. Time for a second hosting of the Asian Games, perhaps.


Perhaps? It's a MUST. Forget the Olympics for now, better wait till say the latter 2020's maybe the 2028 edition?

As for an Asian Games, it's a must, perhaps bidding for the 2019 edition would be ideal for the necessary experience and as a test to see if you can host an Olympics.

You'd be building core venues in preparation for an Asian Games, most importantly the Olympic Park, which could have the following:

- Olympic Stadium (I'd say to save on costs, 60,000 minimum upgradable to 80,000 for a future Olympics)
- Fully indoor Aquatics Center (Main pool of well over Olympic minimum, indoor diving pool and perhaps a secondary competition pool)
- Velodrome (The Philippines does need a modern Velodrome, indoor and perhaps upgradable, though Olympic Capacity will save on the need to upgrade)
- Hockey Center (Perhaps temporary, in which temporary will also be proposed for an Olympics)
- Indoor hall(s) (Should there be sufficient indoor halls scattered around clusters and around the city for indoor sports, then both the new exhibition center and the convention center could serve as IBC and MPC respectively).
As such, temporary halls or arenas could be proposed for the Asian Games and Olympics.

The Athletes Village will also be there, which in turn for an Olympics, a new athletes village will be built nearby on undeveloped land, whilst the Asian Games one, could serve (assuming tenancy has expired for the apartments) as the media village (assuming the media are not going to be housed in hotels for the Olympics). 

Such a development in preparation for an Asian Games will be a big boost for any future Olympic bid. Hosting the games will prove once and for all if such a big, over populated, congested and somewhat poor transport infrastructure city can indeed host a mega event like the Olympics.


----------



## epik ll ian

I think it would be nice for us to start focusing on building up our athletes and teams before we consider the olympics ... it would nice to be able to get a medal or two in an olympics that we host.


----------



## Lord David

epik ll ian said:


> I think it would be nice for us to start focusing on building up our athletes and teams before we consider the olympics ... it would nice to be able to get a medal or two in an olympics that we host.


Yes, but things like a dedicated "Olympic Park" as well as the hosting of major international sporting events helps in this too. It's vital, to prove that Manila is capable of hosting major sporting events and could host an Olympics.


----------



## epik ll ian

Yeah I have no problem with developing an Olympic Park. I think it would be great for our infrastructure development. It'll make the rest of the metro want to match the quality of the Olympic Park. But if we build one, we can't half-ass it. Look at how nice the other Olympic Parks are - Beijing for example. After Beijing set the stage for having a nice venue, we can't afford to deliver something not as good.


----------



## Lord David

epik ll ian said:


> Yeah I have no problem with developing an Olympic Park. I think it would be great for our infrastructure development. It'll make the rest of the metro want to match the quality of the Olympic Park. But if we build one, we can't half-ass it. Look at how nice the other Olympic Parks are - Beijing for example. After Beijing set the stage for having a nice venue, we can't afford to deliver something not as good.


Why not? Who said Beijing had to be the norm? Who said you needed a 90,000 seat Olympic Stadium? 60,000-80,000 should be enough. The design would be a good mix of the functional, and plenty of green spaces, much of the core venues as well as some auxiliary ones would be put here.


----------



## skyscraper100

please stop that off topic conversation.


----------



## Jim856796

Lord David said:


> Such a development in preparation for an Asian Games will be a big boost for any future Olympic bid. Hosting the games will prove once and for all if such a big, over populated, congested and somewhat poor transport infrastructure city can indeed host a mega event like the Olympics.


The transport infrastructure can be improved, what else can be improved in Manila's metropolitan area?


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*NAIA TERMINAL 3 ROTUNDA*


potanato said:


> this is on may 2 ,2010


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ETON CENTRIS*


*MARCH*



















*MAY*


Narnian_King said:


>


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*LIGHT RESIDENCES 42F,40F,40F*




























Mr Residences said:


> LIght Residences Facebook
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/SM-Lig...s/241289562432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Pics on the Facebook Page also
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/SM-Lig...s/241289562432


----------



## [dx]

Hanston Square, 24F
Ortigas Center












Jude12 said:


> Yesterday


----------



## [dx]

Exchange Regency, 42F
Ortigas Center












darknyt1 said:


>


----------



## [dx]

The Infinity, 48F
Bonifacio Global City, Taguig












aar0n-c said:


> The Infinity Updates, May 2, 2010.
> 
> Office units just being cleaned up, ready to be turned over this coming Friday, May 7. No pictures yet, to be updated on Saturday.
> 
> Painting of interior and exterior now on the 15th floor.
> 
> along Federacion Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> along 26th Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> along 28th Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :soon:


----------



## RonnieR

*Low Rise Projects
*
*PENINSULA GARDEN MIDTOWN HOMES* by Federal Land
new











xandro said:


> *Primest office spaces to rise in BGC*
> (The Philippine Star) Updated April 30, 2010 12:00 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MANILA, Philippines - Benefiting from the migration out of Makati of office locators, Bonifacio Global City continues to be the top choice of companies seeking newer building and more conducive work environments, according to industry studies.
> 
> According to Sheila Lobien, associate director of Jones Lang LaSalle Leechiu, office rents in Bonifacio Global City rose by 10 percent since 2009 indicating keen demand for spaces in the emerging business area favored by companies that also consider location as a factor for employee retention. While rents in general are forecasted to significantly rise in all business districts by mid-2010, increase in the new Taguig business hub are expected to be more significant due to the limited inventory of Bonifacio office spaces.
> 
> In 2010, four new buildings including W Office, which is adjacent to Bonifacio High Street, are expected to be taken up quickly, observes Lobien. W Office, for instance, is set for completion in August 2010 but she has been receiving inquiries about the project since the start of the year. W Office is being marketed exclusively by Jones Lang LaSalle Leechiu and is distinguished by its proximity to the retail and dining options of High Street.
> 
> “Multinational and BPO companies are not only attracted by the newer, more efficient buildings coming up in Bonifacio, they are also looking for locations that will help increase employee retention,” explains Lobien.
> 
> A favored lunch and after-hours destination of employees throughout the Bonifacio area is Bonifacio High Street, a shady pedestrian boulevard flanked by dining and shopping choices on either side and envisioned to connect the Eastern and Western portion of the city. The linear mall is set for expansion in the near future.
> 
> The five-story W Office has been designed to blend with the contemporary lines of Bonifacio High Street. Francis Wee, executive vice president of W Landholdings, Inc., owner and developer of the project. He foresees that retailers would be keenly interested in the ground and mezzanine floors of the buildings because it is just across the street from Bonifacio High Street. He added that the upper floors are suited to multinationals and large companies that need large floor plates to maximize efficiency.
> 
> W Office’s location close to Bonifacio High Street limit its height to five stories, which may prove to be advantageous to companies that put a premium on security. “We hope to attract one or two companies that will take up two or three floors each,” discloses Wee “and will appreciate sharing a building with only one or two other tenants.”
> 
> The building’s high visibility location prompted W Offices executives to engage Miami-based architectural design firm Arquitectonica. The company’s design brief describes the building’s distinctive façade as a traditional grid which has been reconstructed into two interlocking forms. Lobien comments: “It’s a minimalist design that nevertheless communicates great dynamism.”
> 
> W Office will further be distinguished by its green roof. The grid design extends to the rooftop and forms a trellis that provides some cover. During the day, the trellis and its surrounding greens will help to cool down the building, says Gavino Tan of Esteban Y. Tan and Associates, the architect on record of the building. He adds that W Office will make use of a new planting medium that will require a lower volume of soil on the roof garden where functions can be held.
> 
> From the roofdeck, say W Offices Inc. executives, visitors as well as tenants of the building will easily catch the new dynamism being offered by the Bonifacio High Street location.


*Lions Park Residences, Paranaque
*









Lions Park Residences
CDC Holdings offers a home and an investment
April 14, 2010, 2:54pm

Purchasing a house is more than just an investment for most people. It is also the fulfillment of a dream – one of owning a home that can provide not just personal comfort but an array of choices for one’s chosen lifestyle.

CDC Holdings makes these choices easy through Lions Park Residences – a 1.6-hectare condominium development located in the heart of Parañaque. Lions Park will be composed of 11 low-rise building clusters set to make the CDC project an address of choice. To date, there are already six buildings turned over to owners, with two more towers scheduled to open in the last quarter of the year.

“Since Lions Park is composed of low-rise buildings, everybody gets to feel that they belong in a close-knit community. There’s a sense of privacy and safety but at the same time, our residents feel like they are also in an environment that values family and friends,” said Elsie Chua, president and COO of CDC Holdings.

Lions Park units range from one-bedroom to three-bedroom, with floor areas starting from 30 sqm to 45 sqm – perfect for growing families.

The development was put into shape with the idea of tapping overseas Filipino workers as main clientele. Aside from being strategically located to main business districts in the metro, Lions Park Residences is also located near the domestic and international airports.

“Lions Park Residences is a good investment for our workers in other countries. We have people abroad who can directly address their needs to make sure that they get only the best from their hard-earned savings. When they get here, the location is very strategic. Getting a unit from us gives them the convenience of getting home fast from the airport.”

One of the most notable feature is the lifestyle amenities of Lions Park. Around 10 percent of the whole development is dedicated to state-of-the-art facilities that will interest a broad range of residents with discerning tastes.

For one, most of Lions Park’s facilities are geared towards the appreciation of nature and the environment, as seen in their landscaped park and jogging trail. A view of lush greens and flowering shrubs is sure to calm the spirit of residents spending some quality time with their families.

Complementing the greeneries are koi ponds that add serenity to the community. Kids will also enjoy other water features such as the water bubbles – unique fountains that come alive with bright lights in the evening.

Those who have health and fitness in mind will also feel right at home in Lions Park Residences. Available for use are the lap pool and kiddie pool for those who enjoy the outdoors. The lap pool is actually an infinity pool, adding to the development’s aesthetic elements. There are also playgrounds for residents with active kids.

Aside from the affordable prices of the units, as well as the easy-to-own plans being offered, Lions Park Residences is considered an ideal investment through its service apartments setup. Owners, particularly OFWs and expats, who get to spend only a few months in their homes, have the option of renting out their place.

“This is a good opportunity to earn even while they away. We take care and pay for everything such as the bills. The owners get the net,” says Chua.

To help with the set-up, CDC Holdings has teamed-up with Singapore-based Ariva Global. Ariva will head the hotel service and maintenance.

Sales of Lions Park Residences have been brisk, owing a lot to the company’s strong sales steam here and abroad. Networks outside the country such as those in Tokyo, Qatar, Jedah, Abu Dabhi, Al khobar and Kuwait, are responsible for almost 30 percent of the total sales.

More information is at www.cdcresidences.com.
*PINE CREST, NEW MANILA*


----------



## [dx]

Raffles Makati

As of May 1st, 2010
From the Raffles Manila website


----------



## [dx]

Trion Towers, 49F, Residential
Bonifacio Global City, Taguig



chemboy said:


> More pictures:


----------



## [dx]

Arya Residences, 40F, Residential
Bonifacio Global City, Taguig



chemboy said:


> Here are the images:


----------



## Skyscraper Noel

There are two buildings on Arya Residentials what is the second taller one?


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*F1 City Center [31F]*











Aziza1121 said:


> *F1 pics as of May11. Sorry for the shot. These were taken from B8, BHS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @popoy, will PM u latest F1 availability tom. Thanks
> *


----------



## [dx]

Raffles Makati, 30F

As of May 8, 2010





































Source: Raffles Makati website

^^cladding looks great!


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*UPDATE.....[302M]*



ofw_cebu said:


> Not so clear as the person who took this was inside the car. HOpefully next week, I will have crisp picture of Gramercy.....
> 
> Enjoy . . .


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*GRAND SOHO MAKATI*


----------



## thestig.bisdak

PARK TERRACES by Ayala Land Premier

Located right beside Fairmont Hotel and Raffles Residences

Turnover January 2015




















PARK TERRACES IS 96% soldout, except for some 1BR units (see below) and a handful of 3BR units.










JUSTIN GO
0915.1127166


----------



## [dx]

One Rockwell, 55F + 45F
Makati

As of April '10
Source: e-rockwell


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*GA Sky Suites "LEFT" 200++ meters*

*DILG Government building "RIGHT" 27F*


RonnieR said:


> May 3




*GA SKYSUITES Rendering*


----------



## aranetacoliseum




----------



## aranetacoliseum

*WIL. TOWER MALL*


edragon said:


>


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*CALIFORNIA GARDEN SQUARE*


Igsuonnimo said:


>


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE RESIDENCES 200M*


SUV111 said:


>


----------



## Skyscraper Noel

does anyone know what is the Height of the "Infinity Tower" in The Fort?


----------



## RonnieR

*Signa Designer Residences* in Makati by Robinsons Land, new








http://www.philstar.com/Article.aspx?articleId=577263&publicationSubCategoryId=85


----------



## RonnieR

*Seville Residences opens showroom at Greenhills Shopping Center*
(The Philippine Star) Updated May 22, 2010 12:00 AM









Seville Residences will have 15 residential floors, two retail floors, and a two-floor podium parking. Seville Residences in Circulo Verde is an ideal place for leisure and living — a vibrant mix of residences and greens to ensure the best living conditions

MANILA, Philippines - Seville Residences — one of the first residential towers to be constructed in the new Ortigas & Co. development, *Circulo Verde *— recently opened its showroom at Greenhills Shopping Center. Set for turnover in 2014, Seville Residences will have 15 residential floors, two retail floors, and a two-floor podium parking.


----------



## RonnieR

*Ohana Place
*(The Philippine Star) Updated May 22, 2010 12:00 AM

















Ohana Place’s relaxed atmosphere extends to spacious and well-ventilated units

MANILA, Philippines - Prime property developer DMCI Homes continues to shape dream homes into reality, the company’s planning and competitive craftsmanship important components guarantee enjoyable living.

Because of DMCI’s dedication, many Filipinos are now creating wonderful new memories and starting their own communities.

DMCI Homes has created another resort-like project in Alabang — Ohana Place. The development has become a haven to its residents. A mid-rise condominium with a Hawaiian theme, Ohana Place reflects a vacation-inspiring ambiance, with superb features that easily encourage daily getaways.

The fourth of its seven buildings across the spacious 3.14-hectare site was recently completed. Lanikai is now occupied by homeowners, just a few months after Honolulu, Maui, and Anahola’s similarly on-time completion.


----------



## RonnieR

* The Address at Wack-Wack [32F|res] Mandaluyong *, new








from www.moveinthecity.com


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*GRAMERCY RESIDENCES [302M]*



ofw_cebu said:


> *Few updates lang*





ofw_cebu said:


>






rough said:


> ^^
> 
> *The Gramercy Construction Site (July 2009) *
> 
> The actual space between the Gramercy Residences tower and Kalayaan Avenue spans more than 45 METERS in length. It just seems the tower is closer to the road than it actually is beacuse of its massive size, this photo justifies the available space from a bird's eye view.
> 
> The yellow-bound box shows the area has enough space to accomodate the proposed phase 2 / the red-bound box is the actual on-going construction (now on the 38th floor)


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*FORT LEGEND TOWER*


[dx] said:


> by ethan&aidan


----------



## Skyscraper Noel

any reports about the Federaland Tower at The Fort or EGI SkyCity in Ortigas? Anyone?


----------



## RonnieR

*NET METROPOLIS, FORT BONIFACIO*, new



Aziza1121 said:


> *Here...*





ArcRocks said:


> http://www.designscene.net/2009/08/net-metropolis-by-oppenheim.html
> 
> Project: Net Metropolis, 5th Avenue
> Designed by Oppenheim
> Scope: 1,550,000SF
> Mixed use development: office block with 3 towers ranging from 24 to 40 stories, ground level retail, 6 levels of above-grade parking and 1 level sub-grade parking
> Estimated completion time: 2011
> Location: Taguig, Philippines
> Website: www.oppenoffice.com
> 
> Located in the heart of the Fort Bonifacio Central Business District just outside of Manila, 3 office towers of Net Metropolis are a product of creating maximum flexibility, comfort, and efficiency. Derived from a study of solar conditions and outward views, the towers are orientated so each is rotating of others axis. The entire project is design with versatility and efficiency in mind, with each tower floor plate designed to accommodate differing tenant demands, minimizing interior columns, and harnessing maximum sunlight penetration through the work environment. Sustainability strategies have been incorporated in all faces of the design, from passive external shading devices to roof mounted vertical access wind turbines to a graywater re-use system that will irrigate all on site landscaping.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*LANCASTER SUITES MANILA TOWER 1 and 2*


wynngd said:


> taken this noon




*ST.FRANCIS SHANGRI-LA PLACE 213M*


wynngd said:


> Taken this noon




*FAIRMONT MAKATI HOTEL and RAFFLES SUITES AND RESIDENCES*



[dx] said:


> May 22nd update
> Source: Raffles Makati


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ADMIRAL BAYSUITES MANILA*


IslandSon.PH said:


> *Admiral BaySuites*







*WHARTON PARKSUITES MANILA*


IslandSon.PH said:


>






*CLAIREMONT HILLS PARKSUITES*


IslandSon.PH said:


> *Clairemont Hills ParkSuites*


----------



## RonnieR

aranetacoliseum said:


> *ADMIRAL BAYSUITES MANILA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WHARTON PARKSUITES MANILA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CLAIREMONT HILLS PARKSUITES*


nice to see that new projects continue to sprout. :cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

*The Bayleaf Hotel and LPU Culinary Institute, Manila*, new


bledzoe said:


> * The Bayleaf Hotel and LPU Culinary Institute
> "A Dusit Thani Education Partner" *


----------



## RonnieR

*EDSA Grand Residences 
*







[/QUOTE]

*PENINSULA GARDEN*, MANILA by Federal Land, new


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ANCHOR SKYSUITES*


IslandSon.PH said:


> Anchor SkySuites
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concept:
> 
> By far the most ambitious of Anchor Land’s developments, the Anchor SkySuites
> is a planned 56-storey Luxury Residential Condominium in the heart of Manila Chinatown.
> 
> Once completed, the SkySuites will be one of Metro Manila’s tallest buildings,
> an epitome of the height of accomplishment that Manila’s Chinese-Filipino business community has reached.
> 
> To be marketed as an intelligent building, Anchor SkySuites offers one whole floor dedicated to viewing its magnificent surroundings.
> It definitely raises the bar, literally and figuratively, for luxury real estate developments in the Philippines.


----------



## RonnieR

aranetacoliseum said:


> *ANCHOR SKYSUITES*


related: from Anchor's website:


----------



## RonnieR

*MCKINLEY HILL*, FORT BONIFACIO, TAGUIG Updates, June 2


----------



## RonnieR

*MOSAIC at GREENBELT, 30F, res, Makati*
June 3


----------



## RonnieR

*AVIDA TOWERS, BGC,* res., new


leechtat said:


> ^^ rendering below. email me for the fact sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floor Plan VV


----------



## lxwlove

Ik heb nog nooit gehoord van dit forum, maar ik denk dat het een goede zaak zijn


----------



## RonnieR

*The MERANTI*, at Two Serendra, res., BGC, new


----------



## RonnieR

*WEST TOWER at ONE SERENDRA*, res., BGC, new


thestig.bisdak said:


> PART 1
> 
> Here are updates regarding the West Tower at One Serendra
> 
> Letters Of Intent submissions starting JUNE 21 8AM (first come first serve based on time stamp)
> Units will be launched in Tranches (but this may change at the last minute, quite similar to what happened with Park Terraces) and ALP may release all of the Tranches once they see the strong demand during the priority selling.
> 
> For those interested, you may contact me for assistance.
> 
> ****Priority selling will be on JULY 17 & 18*
> 
> Total number of floors: 50 floors
> Maximum number of units per floor: 11 units (East Tower has 10 floors max)
> Total # of units: 372
> 
> Turnover: starting JULY 2015
> 
> 
> Special units for the West Tower:
> 
> Ground floor units
> -3 units of 1 BR Garden Loft (with 4 meters floor to ceiling height in living room)
> -2 units of 1 BR Garden Flats (with 3.5-meter floor to ceiling windows in living room)
> -1 unit of 1 BR Garden Terrace (with balcony located at ground floor with 3.5-meter floor to ceiling windows)
> 
> Other units:
> -4 units of 1 BR Atrium (pop-out units)
> 
> -8 units of 3BR Viewscape Deck (bi-level units with corner balconies)
> 
> -2 units of 3BR Sky Garden
> 
> -2 units of 3BR bi-level with private plunge pool in balcony
> 
> 
> 
> You can click on the link to view all the photos and floor plans for the West Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAST TOWER Lobby


----------



## RonnieR

*MY PLACE SOUTH TRIANGLE*, res. QC, new


@tbp said:


> Greetings Investors and SSCer's,
> 
> We are pleased to announce the launching of *My Space @ My Place South Triangle*, the newest project under the My Place brand of SM Development Corporation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 28 storey residential condominium unit is the first of four towers. Tower 1 would have 799 units- 23 floors dedicated for Residential, 3 floors for parking and 2 for Commercial units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location:


----------



## RonnieR

* Fairmont Makati Hotel and Raffles Suites and Residences* [30F|hot|u/c] Makati








Update as of June 7


[dx] said:


> June 7th
> Source


----------



## RonnieR

*SUN LIFE BUILDING*, com, BGC


IslandSon.PH said:


> *Where the Sun will Rise in 2011*
> :cheers:
> Sun Life Financial-Philippines will start the construction of its own building at the Fort Bonifacio Global City in Taguig. The 2 billion-peso building, which is the first building that Sun Life will own in the country is expected to be completed in 2011.


June 10


----------



## RonnieR

*Bellagio Towers 1, 2, 3,* res. BGC


----------



## RonnieR

around FORBESTOWN CENTER, res/com., BGC
June 6


august88boy said:


> pics around forbestown center


----------



## RonnieR

*PETALUMA BLDG,* com., BGC, new


IslandSon.PH said:


>


*AVANT at the FOR*T, 38F, res, BGC
June 10


----------



## RonnieR

*JECO Prime*, com, BGC


----------



## RonnieR

*MIND MUSEUM*, BGC, construction starts in July 2010 :cheers:


manila_eye said:


> Location of Mind Museum.
> ang ganda nyang centerpiece dito


----------



## RonnieR

*ENTRATA COMPLEX, *mix, FILINVEST CORPORATE CITY, MUNTINLUPA


gala_boy said:


> My Update pic.... JUNE 7, 2010
> nasa kotse ako ehh... kaya medyo malabo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Osmun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is kinda artistic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from South Market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabang Zapote Road





LhexiMont said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*VALERO GRAND SUITES,** 31F, res, MAKATI,* new


pau_p1 said:


> Earlier I got this brochure about Valero Grand Suites by Swiss BelHotel, same group who built Luxe Residences.
> 
> http://valerograndsuites.com/index.htm


----------



## RonnieR

*ONE SHANGRILA PLACE, mix, ORTIGAS CENTER*
excavation


wynngd said:


> Taken this noon


----------



## RonnieR

*MCKINLEY WEST, mix, TAGUIG*, new


fnocom said:


> McKinley West
> Launching *July 12, 2010*:cheers:


----------



## filcan

^^Love it.


----------



## thicken

wow, how nice is it! congrats!


----------



## ogmdisappointed

*Federal Land and Metrobank*

Be very careful in dealing with this crowd-big developers but tricky! At Oriental Gardens Makati they sold units in two towers. Five years later they announced they were building a third tower. This was a complete surprize to the unitowners. The result, if the new LILAC Tower goes up, will be an increase in the population density of nearly 100%. The garden goes as well. Amenities will be shared by the new residents. This is a pattern we have discovered at several other sites in Metro Manila: unitowners were similarly surprized by construction of towers they were not told about when they bought their units.


----------



## RonnieR

^^ Please check again your claim. My cousin bought a unit at Tower 1 Oriental Garden few years ago and told me that 3 towers would be built. I suggest you go to HLURB and file a complaint.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE GRAMERCY RESIDENCES [302M] - tallest in the philippines*



darknyt1 said:


> Blending of Gramercy among Makati buildings.
> by Pakaleklalawak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/salingpusa/





rough said:


> ^^
> 
> * As seen from Kalayaan Avenue. *
> 
> Construction at The Gramercy Residences site has commenced at the 42nd floor.
> 
> (41 levels above ground level / 7 levels underground)
> 
> Re-bar works are now underway for the 43rd to succeeding floors. kay:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*GA Sky Suites*


yaj said:


> @gucci: basta unit 27.:nuts:
> 
> Some pics i took the other day, buti na lang traffic sa underpass!


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE GRAMERCY RESIDENCES [302M]*


Aziza1121 said:


> *Taken today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*SYMPHONY TOWERS*


nayki said:


> ...





RonnieR said:


> new photo...


----------



## Vagrant

Nice.


----------



## RonnieR

*THE RIVERVIEW MANSION, res, MANILA, new*


galore said:


> by Federal Land
> 
> T. Pinpin St. cor. Muelle del Banco Nacional, Binondo Manila


----------



## RonnieR

*BGC, Fort Bonifacio*

various projects


lightning099 said:


> BGC pics





lightning099 said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

http://www.ccf.org.ph/get-involved/building-projects/
*
CHRIST'S COMMISSION FELLOWSHIP (CCF)*








The facilities of the new Worship and Training Center in Frontera Verde will be used in light of God’s vision for CCF, in transforming lives and communities throughout the Philippines, Asia, and the world.

Here, we will train students, young professionals, entrepreneurs, and lay people and pastors to become dynamic leaders. We will also equip people from other countries to become leaders in reaching and transforming societies for Christ. This center will impact not only this generation, but also future generations to come, reaping eternal dividends for the glory of God.

Building Project Photos as of 21 April 2010


















July


----------



## RonnieR

*FILINVEST, ALABANG*


plmetzen said:


> *Updates from Filicity*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Expansion of Alabang Zapote Road and extension of Skyway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * *
> THE LEVELS (purely residential)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Project Highlights*
> The Levels has only 12 units per floor in a 27 storey Anaheim building and is in today’s renowned up-scale quality neighborhood inside a 1.36 hectare lot. There are no floods, water shortages, or electrical problems in Filinvest Corporate City as its world-class infrastructure and master-planned living is already in place. It doesn't need over-marketing to emphasize its genuine exclusivity.
> 
> The Levels is in an integrated accessible residential zone and is located to maximize nature appreciation in a greener environment, boutique stores, specialty shops, and a library and ballroom space. The location appeals to a market that demands high quality living and our pricing reflects good value for these high standards for a relaxed un-hyped suburban living with lush greens and generous open spaces.
> 
> *Free Flowing Terrain*
> Free-flowing towers, amidst lush tropical gardens in a rolling terrain, emphasize the varying heights of strategically angled buildings which help maximize the views of each unit.
> 
> *Contemporary Designs*
> *PGAA Design Paolo Alcazaren, the BluPrint Editor in Chief is the landscape architect consultant, whereas P&T International and Casas Architects were hired for the project design – millions were invested through them to create a unique contemporary design unlike common in-house designs found around Metro Manila today.
> 
> In fact, Filinvest Alabang Inc. literally invested in gardens to emphasize a feeling of healing, wellness, and meditation in a rolling terrain with post-modern towers of sleek and stone, metal and glass earth tone finish.
> 
> *Convenience and Tranquility *
> “Convenience and Tranquility” is the number one priority for modern living: The Levels is across the road from Alabang Town Center, West Gate Complex, S&R, South Supermarket, walking distance to Festival Mall, Asian Hospital, Northgate Cyberzone and Palms Country Club, and a short ride to many schools and colleges.
> 
> *MOVE UP AND SEE THE DIFFERENCE! *
> 
> Paolo Lalas
> Filinvest Alabang Inc. Sales Consultant
> 0926 613 2534 [email protected]
> 
> *Not too sure if its PGAA or PGA sorry I was taking notes too fast from our presentation.
> 
> *Site of where THE LEVELS will be seen from Vivere Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Site of the model unit in the future (across the road from the site)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This way to The Levels site*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Site fenced off* - don't be fooled, this site is 1.3 hectares and you're only looking at the section of where the future Anaheim Tower 1 will stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Panoramic view from Tower 1 Anaheim (western views)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * *
> 
> ENTRATA URBAN COMPLEX (SOHO units due 2012 ONLY for sale / MALL / FIVE STAR HOTEL) and CIVIC PRIME (ready for occupancy SOHO / OFFICE / COMMERCIAL UNITS for sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * * *
> WEST PARC CONDOMINIUMS (purely residential ready for use)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call Paolo Lalas for more information!
> 
> 
> Paolo Lalas
> Filinvest Alabang Inc. Sales Consultant
> 0926 613 2534 [email protected]


----------



## smasher1018

wow nice


----------



## RonnieR

*
TWO E-COM CENTER, MALL OF ASIA COMPLEX, NEW*


basti said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SM Land, EEI ink agreement for TwoE-comCenter*
> Thursday, December 17, 2009
> Source: SM Investor Relations
> 
> 
> SM Land, the commercial property development and management arm of SM Investments Corporation (SMIC) recently awarded EEI Corporation the contract to build TwoE-comCenter, the second Ecom Tower to rise within the 67-hectare Mall of Asia Complex in Pasay City. Once completed, TwoE-comCenter will complement the highly successful OneE-com Tower – home to top-class Tenants predominantly in technology-based industries and business process outsourcing (BPO) centers.
> 
> The contract signing ceremony was attended by David Rafael, SVP for commercial properties; Ranilo Gison, AVP for commercial properties; and JJ Montinola, senior leasing manager for SM Land, and Roberto Jose Castillo, president and CEO; Antonio Pascua, EVP and GM, Andres Tumbocon III, project manager; and Ferdinand del Prado, marketing manager representing EEI Corporation..
> 
> “TwoE-comCenter is another distinct development so we wanted a top-class contractor that has the experience and technology to execute our Vision,” explained Rafael on SM Land’s decision to partner with construction veteran EEI Corporation.
> 
> *The Php2.7 billion project has a gross floor area of 108,000 square meters. TwoE-ComCenter will rise 15 stories high, made up of two 11-storey towers that are connected by a 2-storey bridgeway. The structure features four-level podium that provides commercial and retail areas, complemented by spacious indoor parking, and a landscaped garden setting for varied outdoor events. *
> 
> The building's designers, Miami-based firm Arquitectonica, uses Green architecture through the use of low emittance (Low-E) curtain walls that absorb solar energy, hence using less power.
> 
> “Currently, the business environment is clustered in Makati and Ortigas areas. What SM Land is offering is an alternative business and entertainment district amidst a spectacular bay setting” added Rafael.
> 
> TwoE-comCenter is strategically located near famous landmarks of the Complex such as the SM Mall of Asia, the fourth largest mall in the world; SMX Convention Center, the country’s largest expo and trade center; and San Miguel by the Bay, an outdoor food strip.
> 
> Soon, TwoE-comCenter will also be near future developments in the Complex such as a 3,000 unit Residential Tower - the Sea Residences, the expansion of the SMX Convention Center, a premier Hotel operated by the Carlson Group under the Radisson brand, an indoor Events Coliseum, and a Ferry Terminal that will primarily serve as a transport to Hamilo Coast, SM Land’s premier leisure residential development in Nasugbu, Batangas.


----------



## RonnieR

*PIONEER WOODLANDS, res, MANDALUYONG*


Igsuonnimo said:


> June 27,2010 <--- *titong41355*, heto yung date


----------



## darknyt1

Exchange Regency (Ortigas Center)



Shazzam said:


>


Eton Emerald Lofts (Ortigas Center)









photocredit to EPPI[/QUOTE]



Shazzam said:


>





mouldingo said:


> http://etoncentris.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eton.com.ph/constructionupdates/etoncentris.htm





flip2_0 said:


> Taken from Eton Properties Philippines' album on Facebook


----------



## darknyt1

One Rockwell and Gramercy Residences under construction


[dx] said:


> by Rabby Calicdan


----------



## davemap2010

At last the model house for eton 68 Roces is finish


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*CITYPLACE CHINATOWN*


kaelthas18 said:


> cityplace Manila by megaworld





*SM ARENA*





















Aziza1121 said:


> Taken from 2F of SMX Convention Center


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE COLUMNS TWINS*


darknyt1 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixellurgy/


----------



## RonnieR

*WEST SUPER BLOCK, com, BGC, new*


allan_dude said:


> By Our Awesome Planet


----------



## RonnieR

*
ONE SHANGRI-LA PLACE, mix, MANDALUYONG*


lanrocksea said:


> lookie lookie what i received from the mail today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Studios - 45 sqm
> One Bedroom - 64 sqm / 65 sqm/ 77 sqm/ 81 sqm/ 86 sqm
> Two Bedroom – 118 & 133 sqm
> Two Bedroom Loft - 154 sqm
> Three Bedroom – 170 sqm
> Bi-Level Three Bedroom - 242 sqm
> 
> Average Price/sqm is PhP 110,000. Actual Prices on Launching Day.
> 
> One Shangri-La Mall will be ready for your shopping needs by end of 2012
> while One Shangri-La Place will soon be livable by end of 2014.
> 
> 
> *the info did not come from vvillaver, so don't throw stones at her, i personal welcome presence of agents here in the forum.
> 
> though i wish i have her job, this would be easy to sell!





ShangInvestor said:


> Thanks for the tip


----------



## darknyt1

by Habanil



































































http://habanil.multiply.com/


----------



## RonnieR

*MANHATTAN GARDEN CITY*, mix, u/c, QC


fragante said:


> *Thanks to my agent Luchei for all the effort, Im so excited about my future condo in Manhattan garden city hayy.. enjoy the pics peepss .... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.Manhattan parkway and parkview on going construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.Manhattan parkway 3 towers on going construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.manhattan parkway 3 towers
> turnover 2011
> on going construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.Manhattan parkway closer look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.Manhattan parkway with parkview on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.Parkway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.parkway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.Manhattan parkway with manhattan parkview on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.parkway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.THE SHUTTLE CAR, FREE RIDE


----------



## Maxxclip

Serendra, Fort Bonifacio Global City



rubix_cube321 said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*LA VERTI RESIDENCES, 42F, res, PASAY** new*


brokerods said:


> LA VERTI Pasay by DMCI Homes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Address : 1991 Taft Ave., Pasay City
> 
> 
> 
> Land Area : 1-Hectare(10,086 SQM.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Type of Development : High-rise Residential Condominium
> 
> -2 Buildings 41-Storeys each
> 
> -35 Residential Floors + 6-Level Parking Podium
> 
> 
> 
> Unit Types : Studio, 1-BR, 2-BR & 3-BR
> 
> 
> 
> Total Units : 1,380 Units (690 Units per Building)
> 
> 
> 
> Total Parking Slots : 507 Parking (36.74% or 1:3 Ratio)
> 
> 
> 
> Building Footprint : 40% of Lot Area
> 
> 
> 
> Open Space : 60% of Lot Area
> 
> 
> 
> Price : 1.8M – 5M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOCATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project is located in
> 
> Pasay City, bounded by
> 
> Donada St. on the West and
> 
> Taft Ave. on the East.
> 
> 
> 
> DISTANCES
> 
> 
> 
> • BUSINESS DISTRICT • COMMERCIAL • SCHOOLS
> 
> 
> 
> o Makati – 1.5 km o SM Mall of Asia– 3.5 km o St. Scholastica– 1.2 km
> 
> o Roxas Blvd – 750m o Robinson Malate – 2.7m o La Salle – 1 km
> 
> o Harrison Plaza– 1.3km
> 
> 
> 
> • HOSPITALS
> 
> 
> 
> • Manila Sanitarium– across the street of LVR
> 
> • Philippine General Hospital
> 
> • Ospital ng Maynila
> 
> 
> Breathing spaces through Landscaping and the
> 
> LUMIVENTTE DESIGN TECHNOLOGY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project features a unique tower plan that optimizes natural light and ventilation
> 
> into the living spaces. Balconies in all units provide homeowners their own quiet spot
> 
> to enjoy their surroundings and the city views. Landscaped Sky Patio’s every five floors
> 
> further enhances the resort like atmosphere throughout the entire building.
> 
> 
> First Rate Amenities and Open Spaces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a 40:60 building footprint to open space ratio, homeowners will experience a welcoming ambience
> 
> as they are greeted, upon entering the property, by ground level amenity areas and expansive open
> 
> spaces not found in other condominium projects. First rate amenities include, gazebos, adult swimming
> 
> pool, kiddie pool, tree court, playground, basketball court, fitness gym, game room, videoke room,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> function hall, lounge / open social hall, podium garden, deck garden and the Sky Lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> From the hotel –like lobby, landscaped open spaces, social halls and entertainment areas to the
> 
> topmost floor, social interaction, career and lifestyle enhancements for residents are possible all year round
> 
> Layouts of units can be found here


----------



## RonnieR

*
TRION TOWERS, 49F, res, u/c, BGC*


missionary said:


>


August 7


----------



## RonnieR

*ONE CENTRAL, 50F, 42F, res., u/c, MAKATI*



The Coffee said:


> Here's the latest, taken today. It's not yet above ground, but the work is at full blast and it's definitely rising. Compare it to previous pics.





thomasian said:


> It looks like an RCBC Tower 3 with a Bellagio 2 façade.
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living in such luxury is like being at the right place at the perfect time.


----------



## filcan

darknyt1 said:


> by Habanil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://habanil.multiply.com/


^^I wonder if these pretty structures can last through the next typhoon....


----------



## [dx]

davemap2010 said:


> At last the model house for eton 68 Roces is finish


I like the modern contemporary design


----------



## RonnieR

*THE INFINITY, 48F, mix, uc/, BGC*


missionary said:


>


August 11


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE GRAMERCY RESIDENCES [302M]*


KCJ08 said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures taken from gate of Picar Place side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were several sales agents outside of Century City properties apparently trying to sell Knightsbridge units still. They stated that the Gramercy is all sold out as of date.


----------



## crossboneka

*skyscrapers over 200 meters under construction*









*The Stratford Residences | 76 fl | 312 meters* 









*Gramercy Residences | 68 fl | 302 meters*









*The Knightsbridge Residences | 68 fl | 250 meters*









*One Shangri-la Place | 61 fl x 2 | 215 meters*










*One Rockwell | 55 fl | 202 meters*









*Discovery Primea | 68 fl | 250+ meters*









*GA Sky Suites | 38 bi-level fl | 219.9 meters*


----------



## aranetacoliseum

crossboneka said:


> *The Stratford Residences | 76 fl | 312 meters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gramercy Residences | 68 fl | 302 meters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Knightsbridge Residences | 68 fl | 250 meters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One Shangri-la Place | 61 fl x 2 | 215 meters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One Rockwell | 55 fl | 202 meters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Discovery Primea | 68 fl | 250+ meters*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GA Sky Suites | 38 bi-level fl | 219.9 meters*




NICE!!!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## RonnieR

*
FLAIR TOWER, res., MANDALUYONG, new*


leechtat said:


> ^^ renders...


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*GRAMERCY RESIDENCES [302M]*



Jude12 said:


> September 6. From Mandaluyong






*ONE HIGH STREET [45F]*


@tbp said:


> here's a closer look at the design. it has the making of the "Waltz" and is designed by world renowned Arquitectonica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is located at the most expensive lot in BGC, City Center and it's near F1 and major establishments like St. Lukes and the expanding Bonifacio High Street...thus the name One High Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 45 story residential condominium which gives prime to exclusivity (four units to a floor), boasts of floor to ceiling glass windows, and would have sky pool villa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If interested, please send me a pm so that i could send you a presentation and computation as well. i would provide more details soon for your reference.
> 
> here's something to look forward too as well



*ONE ROCKWELL [202M+165M]*


Jude12 said:


>



*LIGHT RESIDENCES [40F]*


Aziza1121 said:


>




*MDC 100 [33F]*


IslandSon.PH said:


> final render:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> main lobby


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

*MIDRISE APARTMENTS*

*ONE OASIS PASIG*



GodIsNotGreat said:


> Building A


*CELADON PARK MANILA*



pau_p1 said:


>



*RIVERFRONT RESIDENCES*

Here are the exterior shots 

























JM[/QUOTE]


----------



## RonnieR

*GA Sky Suites, 38F, res, QC*


xavierdude said:


>


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

*PARK TERRACES*



thestig.bisdak said:


> thestig.bisdak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ALL 1BR units will be designated from the 5th floor to the 33rd floor (ten 1BR units per floor)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
Click to expand...


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

*GRAMERCY RESIDENCES
KNIGHTSBRIDGE RESIDENCES
STRATFORD RESIDENCES*


crossboneka said:


> haha excited lng bro! :lol:


----------



## RonnieR

*SOLAIRE PROJECT, BNP, Paranaque*


acerkraig said:


> Heres new render for Solaire Project:





DCRJ said:


> ok thanks for posting the Solaire render. For me, it looks like it came from a Las Vegas structure which was designed in the 1960s. I am not complaining, I like it though even if it is not stunning and somehow lacks the wow factor. Well, it's better than nothing at all. Perhaps, some more renderings to be posted would be appreciated


Parañaque City Mayor Florencio Bernabe, Jr. (center) joins Bloombury officials (L-R) Director Edgardo Abesamis, Director and President Jose Eduardo Alarilla, Chairman Enrique Razon, Jr., Chief Operating Officer Donato Almeda, Design Architect Paul Steelman and Director Christian Gonzales during the groundbreaking rites of the Solaire Manila Project of the Bloombury Investment Holdings, Inc., an 8.3 hectare world-class integrated resort complex at the Bagong Nayong Pilipino Entertainment City in the Bay Reclamation Area. (Public Information Office)

http://www.paranaque.gov.ph/news/2010/07/solaire-manila-groundbreaking-held/


----------



## RonnieR

Update on *GA Sky Suites*


icarusrising said:


> GA Sky Suites 9/17/2010...


----------



## RonnieR

*BONIFACIO GLOBAL CITY Ayala Projects*
9/19


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

*MANILA BAY RESORTS,BAGONG NAYONG PILIPINO ENTERTAINMENT CITY*



boy_turista said:


> I got these from their 37th fiscal year end presentation. It was mentioned there that their project will be named MANILA BAY RESORTS (not OKADA resorts) and will be built in three (3) stages.
> 
> *STAGES
> 1 - Casino for general public
> 2 - acquarium, other amusement facilities
> 3 - casino hotel for VIPs (wealthy and high-rollers) - but this planned stage will be integrated in stage 1 as Chinese travellers have increased their arrivals in the Philippines by 37% and still growing*


-----------


----------



## RonnieR

^^ Nice

*GRAND RIVIERA SUITES, 55F, res, MANILA* new


GrEEnPeAS1 said:


> Project Name : Grand Riviera Suites
> 
> Project Type : High-Residential Condominium 55 Floors
> 
> Project Location : Padre Faura St.corner Roxas Blvd.Ermita Manila (across US Embassy Manila)
> 
> Target Date Launching : November 2010
> 
> Available Units : Studio 1 bedroom units, 2 bedroom units and 3 bedroom Units
> 
> Indicative Price per sqms: Php 88,000
> 
> 
> 
> Price Ranges : Php 1.76M - Php 8.34M
> 
> Unit Cuts : studio unit - 19.5 sqms - 21 sqms
> 
> 1 bedroom - 31.05 sqms - 43.84sqms
> 
> 2 bedroom - 49.63 sqms - 64.93 sqms
> 
> 3 bedrooms - 84.92 sqms


----------



## NoY_aBnoY

*I Love the Slums!!! *:banana:


----------



## davemap2010

NoY_aBnoY said:


> *I Love the Slums!!! *:banana:


Airconditioned Slum...


----------



## RonnieR

NoY_aBnoY said:


> *I Love the Slums!!! *:banana:


Isang Makapili na Pinoy. Walang kwenta at silbi.

Obviously, you copied this photo from Jude without even acknowledging it.

*Gramercy* from this side. 



Jude12 said:


> September 6. From Mandaluyong


----------



## RonnieR

*ZUELLIG BUILDING*, MAKATI












IslandSon.PH said:


> *Zuellig Office Plaza*
> Manila, Philippines
> 721,180 sq. ft. / 67,000 sq. m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Class "A" office development is at the corner of Paseo de Roxas and Makati Avenue in the heart of Manila's Makati Business District. It includes a 700,000-sq.-ft. office tower, a 21,180-sq.-ft. retail and lobby podium, and an underground basement and parking garage for 700 cars. The site is across the street from the Ayala Triangle, a prominent park in Manila. Careful analysis of the sun, wind and other environmental influences on the site influenced the design of a series of schemes oriented on the favorable east-west axis. The project has been designed to LEED Silver certification requirements.


----------



## RonnieR

*AYALA CENTER REDEVELOPMENT*, MAKATI


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

watcher09 said:


> Render showing Robinsons Ermita


---------


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

watcher09 said:


>


----------


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

*ILLUMINA RESIDENCES,MANILA*

QUOTE=skywalker2008;64104279]Construction Update: September 16, 2010










RFO: April 2011
[/QUOTE]

--------


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

*SM ARENA,MALL OF ASIA COMPLEX*








[/QUOTE]


*SM ARENA UNDER CONSTRUCTION*



















[/QUOTE]


----------



## RonnieR

*BSA Twin Towers right side, 55F, mix, ORTIGAS Center *


Igsuonnimo said:


> *Views at the roof deck of 409 Shaw Office Tower*
> 
> Ortigas CBD


----------



## RonnieR

*MDC 100, 33F, com, u/c, QC, * tower at the right side.


Igsuonnimo said:


> *Views at the roof deck of 409 Shaw Office Tower*
> 
> Quezon City-Libis/Bagumbayan/Eastwood city


----------



## RonnieR

*MANHATTAN PARKVIEW, res,* tower at the center u/c
*AVIDA TOWERS NEW MANILA, 23F, res, QC *tower at the right u/c



Igsuonnimo said:


> *Views at the roof deck of 409 Shaw Office Tower*


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

*THE SAPPHIRE,ORTIGAS CENTER*



darknyt1 said:


> *MODEL UNIT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [----------


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

*GREENFIELD DISTRICT,PASIG, METRO MANILA*



MakatiBoy said:


> Hope this gets built


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*GRAMERCY RESIDENCES 302M*:banana::banana:


darknyt1 said:


> The country's first supertall!! as of Sept. 23, 2010.
> 
> by gingerlymike2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*THE AURA*


MakatiBoy said:


> The Aura at the Civic Center (SM Project) from "[email protected]"


----------



## RonnieR

mid-rise Residential Projects


*
VIMANA VERDE RESIDENCES*, Pasig
http://www.vimanaverde.com/


























[/QUOTE]
*
CEDAR CREST, Taguig*







[/QUOTE]



tristan_dmci said:


> how bout Taguig area Five mins away The Fort?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CEDAR CREST
> The development blends modern, Asian-inspired aesthetics and minimalist design philosophy, resulting in a residential haven that connotes simplicity, inner calm, and harmony. The design style provokes the ideals of serene and private dwelling with interiors that are easy to the eyes, unit layouts that are efficiently planned, and surroundings that truly refresh and calm the spirit.
> 
> The Neo-Asian Minimalist design features simplicity of layout; subtlety of light and shades; calming tones, and textures soft to the eyes; clean lines and uncluttered look
> 
> Site Development
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unit Model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Township Central, Taguig City


*
FIELD RESIDENCES, PARANAQUE*


kaelthas18 said:


> *Field Residences, SUcat Parañaque City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first building ready for occupancy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clubhouse pool


----------



## RonnieR

* PROJECTS IN ALABANG, SOUTH OF M. MANILA*



LhexiMont said:


> 1. Acacia Grove Hotel nearing completion .
> 2. Mondrian & Parque Espana condominiums .
> 3. Acacia Grove Hotel on a different angle.





























*
AERIAL SHOTS OF THE PLACE*


----------



## RonnieR

*SAN LORENZO PLACE, res, u/c, MAKATI*


galore said:


>





Aziza1121 said:


>


----------



## RonnieR

*THE BEACON, res, u/c, MAKATI*


-TC- said:


> @kevinlondon:
> 
> The Beacon -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -





Jootsman said:


> Tried my luck on a night shot at Roces Tower


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

*THE PEARL,ORTIGAS CENTER*




bevepi said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More details to follow..*


*

----------*


----------



## mr_peanutbutter

davemap2010 said:


> Airconditioned Slum...


OO NGA ANO?? Haha!!! I couldn't believe they can afford to buy an AC unit but they can't even have a good security of tenure.


----------



## RonnieR

NOVO ECIJANO said:


> *THE PEARL,ORTIGAS CENTER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------


Location (vacant lot) at the center in Ortigas Center
*THE PEARL, 37F, res*



wynngd said:


> Eto yung project sa bakanteng lote sa gitna ng pic below...


----------



## wynngd

Two Ecom












cq40 said:


> Two E-Com:


----------



## mCx2

wynngd said:


> Two Ecom


i like this.boxy but with a twist and a bridge.


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

*THE CURRENCY,ORTIGAS CENTER*



basti said:


>


--------


----------



## Carlosaur

NOVO ECIJANO said:


> *THE CURRENCY,ORTIGAS CENTER*
> :cheers:


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

*BIRCH TOWER(UC),MANILA*



watcher09 said:


> watcher09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------
Click to expand...


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MILANO RESIDENCES*


Sherwin M. Pelayo said:


> Here it is . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hosted in tinypic.


----------



## Carlosaur

aranetacoliseum said:


> *MILANO RESIDENCES*


:cheers:


----------



## michael677

RonnieR said:


> *THE BEACON, res, u/c, MAKATI*



how is the area during rainy days? is the area still flooded always?


----------



## RonnieR

michael677 said:


> how is the area during rainy days? is the area still flooded always?


Not anymore. The city government has improved the drainage of the area. I work nearby...


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

*THE MILANO RESIDENCES,MAKATI CITY*


-SNPKLSDMBLDR- said:


> more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


---------


----------



## RonnieR

^^ I love Milano Residences. :cheers:



NOVO ECIJANO said:


> *BIRCH TOWER(UC),MANILA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------


Birch Tower? like Birch milk. Can't they have other name?


----------



## Kerbs

*SM Coin, Manila Philippines *



watcher09 said:


> In other render, this SM Coin sits on water.


----------



## RonnieR

*ONE EASTWOOD AVENUE, 47F, mix, QC, new*



marco bravo said:


> Eastwood City's newest residential tower,
> ONE EASTWOOD AVENUE..
> PM for inquiries.


----------



## RonnieR

*KNIGHTSBRIDGE RESIDENCES, res, u/c, MAKATI*



Sherwin M. Pelayo said:


> At the construction site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From camera phone taken October 2, 2010 and hosted in tinypic.


----------



## eurico

I like Milano Residence not ordinary apartement design, and the interior is also nice


----------



## miko_skyhigh1

Huskies37 said:


> Lopez Centre wala na!!! pero ang EGI SKYCITY TOWER nasa stage sila ngayon ng mga completion of Permit na. matagal lang tlaga. HLURB Permit, Sanitary Permit, DENR Permit, Business Permit, BFP Permit, and many more. hindi biro talaga ang paglalakad ng mga papeles na ito aabot ito ng 1 - 1 1/2 yrs. pa!


Well if that is the case, then we should all celebrate that finally the EGI Skycity will soon be realized.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*GRAMERCY RESIDENCES *


darknyt1 said:


> Taken Jan. 4, 2011 by zoo101
> location: Makati office building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoo101/


----------



## Kerbs

*Neo - Chinatown* near SM MALL OF ASIA, philippines








http://www.asyadesign.com.ph/projects/high-rise/neo-chinatown


----------



## Maxxclip

^^nice projectkay:


----------



## alheaine

aranetacoliseum said:


> *GRAMERCY RESIDENCES *


^^
hno: just tall?not a supertall?:bash: :lol:


----------



## diz

FBGC rising. Auto updates of Net Lima proximity.


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

*FEDERAL LAND TOWER BONIFACIO GLOBAL CITY*



xandro said:


>










[/QUOTE]


----------



## filcan

^^Tallest office tower so far at BGC right?


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*GRAMERCY RESIDENCE [70F] - still rising...*


jameskirk O said:


> more photos of GRAM at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70Floors....:banana::banana:Towering High above all...Gramercy,its your turn now to be the Philippines Tallest Building:banana::banana::banana:





jameskirk O said:


> :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gram at 70flr:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## eurico

Gramercy tower look so tall! I like it


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*STRATFORD RESIDENCES [76F]*


darknyt1 said:


> Stratford Residences rising soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stratford.ph/stratford-resid...i-city/2010-08-11-1281512196_2304x1024_scrot/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://stratford.ph/2010/07/hello-world/


----------



## miko_skyhigh1

Asia�s first underwater resort hotel to be built off Philippine island

Manila (Philippine Daily Inquirer/ANN) - The Philippines is all set to embrace a futuristic undersea project to rival those in Maldives, Dubai and Fiji, according to a Filipino team of developer and architects, which is set to build an underwater resort hotel in Palawan.


































Dubbed as the Coral World Park, this multibillion-peso project will set the record as Asia�s first underwater resort development and the biggest undersea living in the world once the project is completed by 2013.

Picture this: You wake up to a picture perfect view of frivolously swimming manta rays and fishes or hold a meeting in a restaurant submerged in the pristine waters. Say what? All this isn�t science fiction according to an all-Filipino team behind the project.

Taking the helm is Singapore-based businessman Paul Monozca, who is known for his advocacies of helping Filipino sports teams and the overseas remittance business. Partnering with Mo?ozca is renowned eco-architect Jose �Pinggoy� Manosa, who will take charge of the architectural design of the Coral World Park.

�It�s high time we brought sustainable development underwater because there have been similar projects elsewhere in the world that have been proven successful," Monozca told Inquirer Property in an exclusive interview Wednesday.

He cited global warming and the rising water levels as factors that pushed him to look into the possibility of exploring the readiness of the country for this kind of revolutionary development.

Pegged at some $150 million, the undersea structure takes pride in its 24 undersea suites or pods called �Anemones," which are submerged 60 feet below sea level with a fascinating 270-degree view of the sea. The 15-foot-high Anemones will be built by a US firm that specializes in submarines.

Several units of these Anemones will be open for public viewing at reasonable rates while majority are for ownership. Each 50-square-meter Anemone (the size of two-bedroom condo unit) can be customized per owner�s preference. It can be used as a private villa, a receiving or entertainment room that could cater to as many as 15 people.

Filipino ingenuity

How can one move from one pod/suite to another? The Coral World Park will be built with submarine technology. The mode of transport will be through glass bottom mini-submarines to be powered by the first mobile hydropower system, which generates up to 1 megawatt of electricity. This will use a patented water recycling and pressure chamber invented by an all-Filipino team of engineers, Monozca said.

�The project will show to the world Filipino ingenuity as 80 percent of the project will be run and manned by Filipinos, from engineers to architects down to personnel," Monozca said. When completed, the proposed underwater habitat will be the biggest in the world.

Also part of the futuristic project is a 50-bedroom onland boutique hotel complete with amenities like casinos, spa, business center and an underwater restaurant to be named �Starfish," which could seat as many as 200 people in its 600-square-meter dining area. A seahorse-shaped science center aptly called �Seahorse Science Center� will be built for tourists and will serve as the park�s marine observatory and conservation center showcasing the richness of marine life in the Philippines.

The project is expected to pour in billions of investments and will help create thousands of jobs for the people in Palawan and neighboring provinces.

Conservation tourism

Funding will come from Monozca�s Monaco-based group, which counts investors from the United States, the Middle East and Russia. As an aggressive venture in ecotourism business, the project also aims to replenish the coral reefs in the area and would advocate conservation tourism in the country.

Monozca related that everything has been in the planning stage since last year. He identified a group of islands in Coron as the site for development owing to its perfect geography, clear and cove-protected waters and rich marine life. The islands of Palawan hardly experience earthquakes and are not prone to visiting typhoons that occasionally hit the country.

The construction is set to start soon and will be completed in two years, according to Manosa, who said this would be �my biggest project so far in my professional career." Manosa is behind some of the biggest projects like the San Miguel Building constructed in the 1980s and the Brent International School.

�I was overwhelmed myself when the project was offered to me. Even my family is excited about this; my grandchildren are asking when they could visit the underwater resort," Manosa said.

The group dispelled fears of security as the whole resort will be tightly guarded. The proponents also envision a cashless system of transaction as everything will be made via specially issued bracelet cards similar to the function of a credit card.

The group promised strict adherence to protect the environment and the biodiversity of Palawan. They said no marine life will be harmed during the course of its construction to its operations.

COPYRIGHT: ASIA NEWS NETWORK


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

^^
I like the post but this thread is about Manila projects & construction


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

They are related but this one is in Manila



the glimpser said:


> *World’s first negative-ion hotel *
> http://business.inquirer.net/money/features/view/20110114-314456/Worlds-first-negative-ion-hotel
> 
> _By Theresa S. Samaniego
> Philippine Daily Inquirer
> First Posted 19:20:00 01/14/2011_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _HOTEL H2O features wall-mounted aquariums in 41 of its rooms._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _HOTEL H2O’s hallway_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _GOING beyond the aesthetics, the latest urban resort hotel provides healing as well._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _SOME of the hotel rooms offer a breathtaking view of the Manila Bay._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _TWO floors at the Hotel H2O are connected by a long aquarium wall, housing the Club H2O lounge and fitness center._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _TWO floors at the Hotel H2O are connected by a long aquarium wall, housing the Club H2O lounge and fitness center._


----------



## lochinvar

Those hotels under the water are nice. I wouldn't want to sleep in one of those though, not with the Philippines an earthquake zone area. Occupants will surely drown. Besides maintenance cost, I presume, would be horrendously expensive.


----------



## tsadahaGyud

palawan is the last frontier....much much safer than manila.


----------



## pangyao™

Palawan is an earthquake free province, the one and only in the country. That underwater resort is fit to be built there. hehe


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*GRAMERCY RESIDENCES*


IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by cyberdude2010 on 1/16/11 daw
> hosted on flickr


----------



## eurico

Stratford Residences looks great at the facade but the side is ugly, why don't they also make it glassy like the facade


----------



## crossboneka




----------



## filcan

Kerbs said:


> *Gateway to Bonifacio MANILA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manila Bonifacio, Wohn-, Geschäfts- und Bürohochhaus, Vorprojekt für eine Projektentwicklung, 2008
> 
> Gateway to Bonifacio, Manila, Philippines
> project development
> 
> The Gateway to Bonifacio is located in the centre of “Bonifacio Global City”, a new urban development on the edge of Manila.
> The GTB is a 200 metre high mixed used real estate. The main functions of the complex are residences (2 towers) extended stay appartments (1 tower) and shopping (pedestral).
> The building itself is a vertically shaped structure moving up and down all over the site.
> The “moving” of the complex leads to a shift of the towers in the longitudinal axis. This means an unrestricted view from each apartment - despite the immense density of the whole complex..
> The two residential towers are connected by the so called “Sky-Bridge”. This enables to offer a large amount of high-quality dwellings in the most valuable areas of skyscrapers: the upper floors.
> 
> BGF: 150.000 m²
> 
> 
> 
> IslandSon.PH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^reminds me of CCTV Headquarters. :banana:
Click to expand...


----------



## KnightOfTheFlag

Kerbs said:


> *Gateway to Bonifacio MANILA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manila Bonifacio, Wohn-, Geschäfts- und Bürohochhaus, Vorprojekt für eine Projektentwicklung, 2008
> 
> Gateway to Bonifacio, Manila, Philippines
> project development
> 
> The Gateway to Bonifacio is located in the centre of “Bonifacio Global City”, a new urban development on the edge of Manila.
> The GTB is a 200 metre high mixed used real estate. The main functions of the complex are residences (2 towers) extended stay appartments (1 tower) and shopping (pedestral).
> The building itself is a vertically shaped structure moving up and down all over the site.
> The “moving” of the complex leads to a shift of the towers in the longitudinal axis. This means an unrestricted view from each apartment - despite the immense density of the whole complex..
> The two residential towers are connected by the so called “Sky-Bridge”. This enables to offer a large amount of high-quality dwellings in the most valuable areas of skyscrapers: the upper floors.
> 
> BGF: 150.000 m²
> 
> 
> 
> IslandSon.PH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it really looks good and I hope it pushes through but...if its just in the planning stages, or conceptual stages I wouldn't bet on it, in the Philippines as long as the 1st foundation hasn't been laid yet theres a 95% chance it wont push through...
Click to expand...


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

*PARK TERRACES,MAKATI BUSINESS DISTRICT (59F|PROP)*


leechtat said:


>


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*TWO E-COM CENTER*


jameskirk O said:


> :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*BSA TWIN TOWERS [55F, 225M]*


jameskirk O said:


>


----------



## filcan

^Finally after more than 10 yrs. the tallest twin towers in the country will be completed. kay:


----------



## Huskies37

GO PHILIPPINES!!!


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*FAIRMONT MAKATI HOTEL AND RAFFLES SUITES AND RESIDENCES*


d00dz said:


> 2-04-11 construction updates from their website. Seems construction is now up to the 23rd floor out of the 30 total floors.


----------



## r0mm3l

filcan said:


> ^Finally after more than 10 yrs. the tallest twin towers in the country will be completed. kay:


10 years??????:nuts:^^


----------



## red_eagle_1982

filcan said:


> ^Finally after more than 10 yrs. the tallest twin towers in the country will be completed. kay:


No they're not.

Even before St. Francis, the tallest twins in the country were the Pacific Plaza Towers.


----------



## alheaine

^^
they got idled for many years, that's why they were not the tallest twin towers in the philippines..just the tallest unfinnished twin towers in the Philippines..until st. francis twins appeared..but not for long.. 

btw, pacific plaza twins-179m, bsa twins-197m, st. francis twins-212.88m..:cheers:


----------



## asc25dbtc

Kerbs said:


> *Gateway to Bonifacio MANILA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manila Bonifacio, Wohn-, Geschäfts- und Bürohochhaus, Vorprojekt für eine Projektentwicklung, 2008
> 
> Gateway to Bonifacio, Manila, Philippines
> project development
> 
> The Gateway to Bonifacio is located in the centre of “Bonifacio Global City”, a new urban development on the edge of Manila.
> The GTB is a 200 metre high mixed used real estate. The main functions of the complex are residences (2 towers) extended stay appartments (1 tower) and shopping (pedestral).
> The building itself is a vertically shaped structure moving up and down all over the site.
> The “moving” of the complex leads to a shift of the towers in the longitudinal axis. This means an unrestricted view from each apartment - despite the immense density of the whole complex..
> The two residential towers are connected by the so called “Sky-Bridge”. This enables to offer a large amount of high-quality dwellings in the most valuable areas of skyscrapers: the upper floors.
> 
> BGF: 150.000 m²
> 
> 
> 
> IslandSon.PH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this project's thread deleted?
Click to expand...


----------



## aranetacoliseum

alheaine said:


> ^^
> they got idled for many years, that's why they were not the tallest twin towers in the philippines..just the tallest unfinnished twin towers in the Philippines..until st. francis twins appeared..but not for long..
> 
> btw, pacific plaza twins-179m, bsa twins-197m, st. francis twins-212.88m..:cheers:


BSA TWINS - 225M including the spire well that is according to bsa thread.


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

*GRAND RIVIERA SUITES,MANILA (55F|RES/PROP)*



watcher09 said:


> New render.





watcher09 said:


> Manila's Best Kept Secret in Binondo by Federal Land Inc.
> 
> *FOUR SEASONS RIVIERA,MANILA (F?|RES/PROP)*


----------



## jcruze057

asc25dbtc said:


> Kerbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Gateway to Bonifacio MANILA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manila Bonifacio, Wohn-, Geschäfts- und Bürohochhaus, Vorprojekt für eine Projektentwicklung, 2008
> 
> Gateway to Bonifacio, Manila, Philippines
> project development
> 
> The Gateway to Bonifacio is located in the centre of “Bonifacio Global City”, a new urban development on the edge of Manila.
> The GTB is a 200 metre high mixed used real estate. The main functions of the complex are residences (2 towers) extended stay appartments (1 tower) and shopping (pedestral).
> The building itself is a vertically shaped structure moving up and down all over the site.
> The “moving” of the complex leads to a shift of the towers in the longitudinal axis. This means an unrestricted view from each apartment - despite the immense density of the whole complex..
> The two residential towers are connected by the so called “Sky-Bridge”. This enables to offer a large amount of high-quality dwellings in the most valuable areas of skyscrapers: the upper floors.
> 
> BGF: 150.000 m²
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this project's thread deleted?
> 
> 
> 
> the design is impressive and unique...has it been started?
Click to expand...


----------



## alheaine

aranetacoliseum said:


> BSA TWINS - 225M including the spire well that is according to bsa thread.


^^
could be taller than one shang? i guess one shangrila place could still be taller by a few feet, though i'm not that sure..but the highest skybridge for BSA it is.:cheers:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*GRAMERCY - philippines' tallest*


WANCH said:


> Here is a better image of The Gram, photo taken by me


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

*ST. REGIS TWIN TOWERS,BONIFACIO GLOBAL CITY (43FX2|RES/PROP.)*



reyvil888 said:


> enlarge photo


----------



## aranetacoliseum

NOVO ECIJANO said:


> *ST. REGIS TWIN TOWERS,BONIFACIO GLOBAL CITY (43FX2|RES/PROP.)*


nice one!


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*VALERO GRAND SUITES *


crossboneka said:


>


----------



## Doberzinecki

*Sky City Ortigas.*

Is there any updates on when the SkyCity will be continued?







hanggang ngaun it is still a deep crater. Sna ituloy na nila like AMA tower. Natigil before pero ngaun tuloy na. 


:banana:


----------



## Doberzinecki

*Sky City Ortigas.*

Is there any updates on when the SkyCity will be continued?







hanggang ngaun it is still a deep crater. Sna ituloy na nila like AMA tower. Natigil before pero ngaun tuloy na. 


:banana:


----------



## Bricken Ridge

^^Stale.


----------



## Agent Smit

kenken94 said:


> A great contrast to what we experience outside of Manila. Investments are just concentrated on NCR. The centralized system just doesn't feel right. I guess what we need is more decentralization and an even distribution of income and investments.


Try to put yourself in the shoes of the people who are behind these projects and you'll know why.


----------



## suck_hulian

filcan said:


> ^^SM Arena carpark building is huge! When the carpark building is completed what will happen to the parking lot next to the arena? I think I remember from a render that it will be an open plaza.


yow sana nga lang stunning ang design..hnd ko p kc nkikita eh.. hno:


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

filcan said:


> What is that building with the wavy facade in the last picture?


That's Lexus showroom designed by a Japanese architect


----------



## filcan

crossboneka said:


> that's lexus showroom if i'm not mistaken.





NOVO ECIJANO said:


> That's Lexus showroom designed by a Japanese architect


^^I see...looks good kay:



suck_hulian said:


> yow sana nga lang stunning ang design..hnd ko p kc nkikita eh.. hno:


^^Huwat?..ang iconic ng design kaya!


----------



## crossboneka

*Zuellig Tower, Makati*

















http://www.behance.net/gallery/The-Zuellig-Building/1119849


update from zuellig site.


----------



## crossboneka

*Alphaland Tower, Makati*












crossboneka said:


> photo taken today 5/22/11


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ZUELLIG BUILDING*


dunamis said:


> Classy design. I have to admit this is my favorite under construction now. Zuellig will compete with the best buildings in the country when it is done IMHO. Looks better in person!!!!





*ETON TOWER MAKATI*


Dakpa ang akong tiil said:


> khit anong angle, ganda pa rin... :cheers:
> sana gawing 50+fl to... pro 40 okay na rin...


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ETON CENTRIS*


----------



## 2d0k

crossboneka said:


> *Zuellig Tower, Makati*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.behance.net/gallery/The-Zuellig-Building/1119849


More of these buildings should be built in order to safeguard our environment. Development isn't bad as long as it doesn't destroy the environment..


----------



## leofriends

^^ infairness sa tagal ko sa manila isa yan sa pinakamaganda.... :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## reyvil888

*Fort St. Lukes*
Bonifacio Global City










Originally posted by Aziza at Fort Bonifacio thread


----------



## Carlosaur

:cheers:


reyvil888 said:


> *Fort St. Lukes*
> Bonifacio Global City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Aziza at Fort Bonifacio thread


----------



## Kerbs

*Century Properties breaks ground for Centuria Medical Makati *
(The Philippine Star) Updated January 28, 2011 



Manila, Philippines - As one of the highlights of its 25th year in the real estate industry, leading firm Century Properties broke ground for the $100-million medical-IT building that it is developing in partnership with GE Philippines Inc. at Century City in Kalayaan Avenue, Makati.

The project called Centuria Medical Makati is envisioned to be a world-class outpatient medical arts building for both local patients and medical travelers. With 28 floors and more than 500 clinic spaces, Centuria will use the latest technology and equipment that will enable doctors to practice their disciplines with great ease, as well as provide fast and convenient services to patients.

The building will comprise doctors’ clinics specializing in different disciplines of medicine; floors devoted to diagnostic equipment and services; rooms for aesthetic procedures; recovery suites; cafes and restaurants; a VIP lift, and units for other service providers in health, wellness and preventive medicine.

Present at the groundbreaking rites were Century Properties officials led by its CEO and chairman Jose E.B. Antonio together with Nilo Cruz, country manager for GE Healthcare Philippines and GE Energy country executive John Alcordo. Guests of Honor were Makati Mayor Jejomar Erwin “Jun-jun” Binay, Health Secretary Enrique Ona, Trade and Industry Secretary Gregory Domingo and director Elizabeth Nelle of the Department of Tourism (DOT). Also present were Monico Jacob and Washington Z. SyCip, independent members of Century Properties’ board of directors.

“It is a privilege to work with GE Healthcare for this project, and to get the support of our local government, the DOH, the DTI and the DOT, in the interest of promoting the Philippines as a top medical tourism destination with globally competitive standards for outpatient medical services. With the right venue, the right technology and systems, doctors may now put up clinics and provide the best care possible for patients the world over,” Antonio said.

Medical tourism is a rapidly growing industry in Singapore, Thailand, Malaysia and India. The Philippines is fast catching up with a $25.3-million revenue posted in 2010, with foreigners contributing 60 percent of the revenues. In the same year, the health and wellness industry hit a record of US$ 2 trillion. Research also shows that the Philippines has an even bigger potential in attracting medical tourists because of its culture of hospitality, quality healthcare services, competent medical practitioners, and cheaper medical treatments of as low as 70% as compared to other Asian countries.

The partnership of Century Properties and General Electric-the fifth largest company in the US with revenues of $183 billion, through its subsidiary GE Healthcare, a $17-billion unit of the General Electric company and a leading global provider of healthcare information and medical technology-was marked by the signing of a memorandum of understanding (MOU) on September 23, 2010 at the Sofitel Hotel in New York City. Present at the signing were GE Technology Infrastructure vice chairman and CEO John Rice and GE vice president and senior counsel Karan Bhatia with Antonio.

Also present were President Benigno Aquino III, Finance Secretary Cesar Purisima and Energy Secretary Jose Rene Almendras. The signing took place during President Aquino’s trip to the US to attend the United Nations General Assembly and Philippine roadshow for business to attract foreign investors to the Philippines.


----------



## Kerbs

*QC, Metro Manila*


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*FAIRMONT MAKATI HOTEL AND RAFFLES SUITES*


Waldenstrom said:


> 6-6-11



*ONE CORPORATE CENTER [202M]*


jameskirk O said:


> Taken : 6-7-11
> 
> Guys, just want to share this, One Corporate Center (ortigas center pasig city)
> is now officially 202 Meters by installing a 20 meters Spire/antenna. sana gayahin ito ng Gramercy.
> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## gentlemuscleman

dami ng project sa pinas.basta maganda ang peace and order tuloy tuloy ang pag unlad ng bansa,bantayan natin ang bansa natin laban sa mga corrupt politicians,police and military.dapat ma prosecute sila para di tularan ng mga bagong mga opisyales natin.
:cheers:


----------



## Seattle_Joe

dd


----------



## maccolliens

This is most beautiful place to live. There are many project completed this builders and all the project is attractive and extra ordinary to others.There are many offices and flats and many shops in this projects.This is the mind blowing features and facilities in this project.


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

*SHANGRILA AT THE FORT,BONIFACIO GLOBAL CITY(60F HOT./UC)*



tj_brewed said:


> Rendering found on construction site as of July 1, 2011


--------


----------



## anak_mm

about 50 or so construction updates

One Central [50F+42F]


patr said:


> 27 floors now... taken July 3...





The Coffee said:


> Up to 28 floors! Taken today:


Wharton Parksuites [39F]


derf said:


>


The Beacon


bydesign said:


>


Grand Midori Makati [35F]


tarlacquenoako said:


>


The Beaufort [43F]


anak_mm said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jotuvillo/


Fairmont Makati Hotel and Raffles Suites [33F]


Waldenstrom said:


>


Alphaland Tower [34F]


crossboneka said:


>


Two Serendra - The Aston, Red Oak and Meranti [30+40+45F]


missionary said:


>



Zuellig Tower [33F]


crossboneka said:


>


One Rockwell [55F+45F|202m+165m]


reyvil888 said:


> by YangMinLi



BSA Twin Towers [55F]


sick_n_tired said:


>



One Shangri-La Place [64F]


AYS said:


>



Exchange Regency [42F]


todjikid said:


>


Senta [39F]


Waldenstrom said:


>


The Grove


rubix_cube321 said:


> more photos:


Sonata Private Residences [29F]


pau_p1 said:


> taken 6/18 from Malayan..


Avida Towers Centera [29F]


Aziza1121 said:


>


Light Residences - [40F]


Aziza1121 said:


>


Banco De Oro HQ [65F]


pau_p1 said:


>


AMA Tower Residences [35F]


pau_p1 said:


>


EGI SkyCity [80F]. -on hold but word they have the green light.


AYS said:


> ]


East of Galleria [45F]


todjikid said:


>


Flair Towers


bledzoe said:


> From DMCI website:


Eton Residences Greenbelt [39F]


Waldenstrom said:


> ^^


Eton Emerald Lofts [41F]


todjikid said:


>



Knightsbridge [64F]


rubix_cube321 said:


> taken: July 2, 2011


F1 City Center [31F]


Aziza1121 said:


>


Avant at The Fort [38F]


chesterot said:


> 04-22-11


168 Residences [40F]


hugodiekonig said:


>


Princeton Residences [40F]


xavierdude said:


>


GA Sky Suites - [38F] -on hold


Aziza1121 said:


>


Circulo Verde


jameskirk O said:


>


Sun Residences [43F]


bevepi said:


> .


The Magnolia Residences


xavierdude said:


>



Birch Tower [50F]


jameskirk O said:


>


Manhattan Garden City


jameskirk O said:


>


MDC 100 [33F] & Eastwood Le Grand


jameskirk O said:


> Le grand at the right side (under construction)


Stratford [76F]


rubix_cube321 said:


>


Symphony Towers


MBA2001 said:


>


8 Adriatico [42F]


atok69 said:


>


Jazz Residences [41F]


--SuperB0y-- said:


>



La Verti Residences [42F]


joshualegaspi32 said:


>



Trion Towers [49F]


RonnieR said:


>



Discovery Primea [68F]


jameskirk O said:


>


8 Forbestown Road [53F]


Aziza1121 said:


>


The Infinity [48F]


joseprito said:


>


Arya Residences [40F]


kenshinxxxhimura said:


>



The Gramercy [68F(73F?)|302m]


jameskirk O said:


>


Net Lima


Aziza1121 said:


>


----------



## psicom

based on the updates above by the great man, i could never think that PH is that poor... just awesome projects.... seems to be like those in shanghai... you can see cranes everywhere... tanx for sharing those pix


----------



## filcan

Great effort @anak_mm! thanks!

-F1 City Centre ended up looking like a mess...
-GA Sky Suites is on hold??
-The Big Dome is looking grimy...


----------



## anak_mm

^^ i just copy & paste :lol:

-i thought f1 looks just like the render
-GA.. yeah there are no cranes
i hope they resume soon.. the design was pretty nice









- the coliseum.. needs a new paint job.. maybe not white for the top & absolutely not blue & yellow it looks like Goldilocks Bakery color.. i'm thinking gray or silver so it doesnt get that dirty lol.. 
...or gold.. & call it The Golden Dome jk.. paint isetan too 



psicom said:


> based on the updates above by the great man, i could never think that PH is that poor... just awesome projects.... seems to be like those in shanghai... you can see cranes everywhere... tanx for sharing those pix


yeah theres hundreds of multi-million dollar(many hundreds of million) projects... we're definitely improving..


----------



## lochinvar

It would be nice if two of the projected tallests are not just mere holes on the ground, i.e., EGI & Stratford. The third tallest doesn't even have a hole, the Lopez Center in Rockwell.


----------



## anak_mm

^^ lets hope.. our economy is growing & our stock market is at an All-Time High, real estate companies were also some of the gainers.

ps. people need to stop complaining of having tall buildings nearby & taking their cases to the supreme court especially if they live next to a commercial zone :lol:


----------



## crossboneka

*Alphaland Makati Tower*

update as of july 10


----------



## bintaro

If Cebu just have an adequate infrastructure such as good and wide road networks and mass transit, it is also a very viable and doable alternative for investors to develop. Cebu still remains an affordable place for land acquisition, the price of land in Cebu city is far more lower than MM. On the other side, economy in Cebu is so vibrant and robust, employment is not much of a problem because of so much opportunities in the services sector. It just so sad to think that some investors are slightly turned off because of lack of infrastructures.


----------



## Arnulf von Alanburg

I am glad for the people, but not sure it serves the nature right there


----------



## reyvil888

*The Grove by Rockwell *



















Originally posted by rubix_cube321


----------



## reyvil888

*Clipp Center *(12F) Bonifacio Global City










Originally posted by IslandSon.ph


----------



## reyvil888

dp


----------



## OtAkAw

bintaro said:


> If Cebu just have an adequate infrastructure such as good and wide road networks and mass transit, it is also a very viable and doable alternative for investors to develop. Cebu still remains an affordable place for land acquisition, the price of land in Cebu city is far more lower than MM. On the other side, economy in Cebu is so vibrant and robust, employment is not much of a problem because of so much opportunities in the services sector. It just so sad to think that some investors are slightly turned off because of lack of infrastructures.


Will you folks ever stop spurting crap like this? hno:


----------



## anak_mm

Makati, Metro Manila by gingerlymike2, on Flickr


----------



## leofriends

*BCDA to bid out 20-km monorail*

THE Bases Conversion and Development Authority (BCDA) plans to bid out the proposed 20-km elevated monorail project connecting the cities of Makati, Taguig and Pasay that is targeted to be completed by 2016.

Felicito C. Payumo, chairman of the BCDA, said the elevated monorail will replicate the monorail system in Sydney, Australia.

The monorail will pass through The Fort in Taguig, Makati, Mall of Asia and the airport before connecting to the Metro Rail Transit 3 and Light Rail Transit in Pasay.

He added that BCDA will coordinate with the Metro Manila Development Authority and the Department of Transportation and Communications (DOTC) on the project.

A third party will conduct a feasibility study as soon as the project proposal gets initial approval. The study will take at least 150 days.

The monorail project will be offered under the Public-Private Partnership (PPP) initiative.

Payumo said foreign and local firms have expressed interest in participating in the proposed monorail project, but added said it too early to identify them.

"We will announce the foreign proponents who intend to bid at the right time" he said

The project is expected to be completed before the term of the Aquino administration ends.

Manuel V. Pangilinan, Metro North Tollway Corp. (MNTC) chairman, said his group is interested in bidding for the monorail project.

Payumo and Pangilinan yesterday signed on behalf of the BCDA and MNTC the 33-year concession agreement for the Subic-Clark-Tarlac expressway (SCTEX).

Under the agreement, MNTC will operate and manage the SCTEX, relieving BCDA of the heavy financial burden of paying the latter’s P34 billion debt to the Japan International Cooperation Agency.

Arnel Paciano D. Casanova, BCDA president and chief executive officer, said the government will have estimated revenues of P64 billion for 33 years, of which P30 billion will go to the Treasury. The remainder will be used to pay the debt to JICA.

"This agreement is our contribution to the Aquino government’s Public and Private Partnership (PPP) program. We see it as innovative because it frees the government of the heavy debt servicing burden. We can say that the SCTEX was built at no cost to the government," the BCDA official said.

Based on the revenue-sharing scheme between the BCDA and MNTC, in the first six years the bulk of revenues will be given to the government – about 55 to 60 percent to the BCDA – and 40 to 45 percent to the MNTC. But starting in 2017, the revenue sharing will be 80 to 20 in favor of the MNTC.

Rodrigo Franco, MNTC president, said that his group expected to have more than P180 billion in revenues for 33 years, three times the government revenues, as 80 percent will go to the MNTC after six years.

The MNTC has also committed to spend a total of P20.6 billion for maintenance works.


----------



## SouthMegaCity

it would seem that metro manila is now competing with shanghai and new york in terms of building design and superstructures..


----------



## anak_mm

^^ i wish


----------



## reyvil888

*Bonifacio Global City Construction Update*

Left to right : 1. Icon Plaza 2. RCBC Tower 3. Net Lima 4. The Beaufort 5. Fort Victoria


Aziza1121 said:


>


----------



## red_eagle_1982

RafaelCojuanco said:


> ANG PANGIT NG ENTRATA COMPLEX BAKIT MAY MALAKING BILLBOARD SA HARAPAN NG BUILDING. TAPOS SOBRANG BAGAL NG DEVELOPMENT SA FILINVEST CORPORATE CITY.hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


First, the cladding's not yet completely done. Wait for them to complete it, and then, comment.

Second, the billboard, will be a digital LED one - similar to the one in Alphaland Southgate in Magallanes. Therefore, it's actually going to be a wonderful technological addition to the building's design.

Third, have you heard of the phenomenon of global recession? Many projects are being shelved, not only in the Philippines but also in the US. Ever heard of the Chicago Spire?

Fourth, stop posting using ALL CAPS. It's rude and annoying.


----------



## RafaelCojuanco

red_eagle_1982 said:


> First, the cladding's not yet completely done. Wait for them to complete it, and then, comment.
> 
> Second, the billboard, will be a digital LED one - similar to the one in Alphaland Southgate in Magallanes. Therefore, it's actually going to be a wonderful technological addition to the building's design.
> 
> Third, have you heard of the phenomenon of global recession? Many projects are being shelved, not only in the Philippines but also in the US. Ever heard of the Chicago Spire?
> 
> Fourth, stop posting using ALL CAPS. It's rude and annoying.


:bash::bash:BAGO PA ANG GLOBAL RECESSION SOBRANG BAGAL NA ANG DEVELOPMENT SA FILINVEST CORPORATE CITY NAUNAHAN NA YAN NG EASTWOOD AT NG THE FORT. AT WALA NAMANG NA SHELVED NA PROJECTS SA MAKATI, THE FORT, ORTIGAS CENTER AT WALA KANG **** KUNG GUSTO KONG NAKA ALL CAPS KUNG INGIT KA GAYA KA.
:bash::bash::lol::lol:


----------



## red_eagle_1982

The fact that you're flaming only highlights how terribly immature you are. I'm sad for you and your clear lack of eEtiquette. 

Further, and more importantly, your ignorance of the building boom (or bust) in the Philippines is shameful. Ever heard of the Federal Land Tower, the new Philippine Stock Exchange Building at the Fort and the Lopez Tower? Officially, only the Lopez Tower has been shelved but have you heard about any new developments about the previous two? Nada.

Didn't you hear about the scaling down of many projects like the Gramercy Residences (which was purported to reach 300m high but is apparently only barely as tall as PBCOM) and the GA Skysuites?

Clearly, you haven't. So before you start flaming, might I suggest a bit of research so you don't get burned?


----------



## red_eagle_1982

Oh, and by the way, if you can't write in English, I suggest you stay away from the WORLD FORUMS. Stick to the Philippine section. Your carabao english is appalling.


----------



## red_eagle_1982

And shows how big of an ignoramus you are.


----------



## RafaelCojuanco

red_eagle_1982 said:


> The fact that you're flaming only highlights how terribly immature you are. I'm sad for you and your clear lack of eEtiquette.
> 
> Further, and more importantly, your ignorance of the building boom (or bust) in the Philippines is shameful. Ever heard of the Federal Land Tower, the new Philippine Stock Exchange Building at the Fort and the Lopez Tower? Officially, only the Lopez Tower has been shelved but have you heard about any new developments about the previous two? Nada.
> 
> Didn't you hear about the scaling down of many projects like the Gramercy Residences (which was purported to reach 300m high but is apparently only barely as tall as PBCOM) and the GA Skysuites?
> 
> Clearly, you haven't. So before you start flaming, might I suggest a bit of research so you don't get burned?


^^STUPID gramercy residences has now 302 meters with 73 floors so i think youre the one should do RESEARCH


----------



## poker.face

^^ source please?


----------



## red_eagle_1982

RafaelCojuanco said:


> ^^STUPID gramercy residences has now 302 meters with 73 floors so i think youre the one should do RESEARCH


What your response proved were two things (1) you are engaging in, what we call in the debating world, as nitpicking. Where's your response to my Lopez Center et al. examples? (2) I have my sources from the Makati City Hall Engineering Office and Century Properties, they will not be reaching the 302 meter height because of zoning regulations in Makati.

By the way, I see the attempt to communicate in our other official language. Too bad, your grammar and syntax are way off. But good try.


----------



## red_eagle_1982

Can we go back to topic please.

I'm really excited about the new developments in the Philippines. I was in 6750 yesterday and saw that Discovery Primea is well on its way. Primea will give that end of Ayala Avenue a fresh new look.


----------



## Kriscojuanco

ACQUA PRIVATE RESIDENCES


















I Love Century Properties there developments are impressive


----------



## red_eagle_1982

Isn't it peculiar that KrisCojuanco and RafaelCojuanco share the same last name. Whereas Rafael uses big bold red letters, Kris uses big bold BLUE letters. Oh, and both are defending Century Properties. Hmmpp.

Anyway, I don't want to detract from the message. Yes, I like the Acqua Residences concept.


----------



## Kriscojuanco

Azure Residences



















Cant wait to see the beach club design by Paris Hilton:banana::banana:


----------



## Kriscojuanco

MILANO RESIDENCES


----------



## Kriscojuanco

CENTURY CITY

GRAMERCY RESIDENCES










KNIGTHSBRIDGE RESIDENCES


----------



## Kriscojuanco

red_eagle_1982 said:


> Isn't it peculiar that KrisCojuanco and RafaelCojuanco share the same last name. Whereas Rafael uses big bold red letters, Kris uses big bold BLUE letters. Oh, and both are defending Century Properties. Hmmpp.
> 
> Anyway, I don't want to detract from the message. Yes, I like the Acqua Residences concept.


TAMA

Century Properties fanatic Kami :banana::banana:


----------



## Kriscojuanco

THE LINEAR MAKATI



















Sana ibahin ng Filinvest ang design kasi masyadong simple at mababa sa Makati panaman ang location parang pang alabang lang.


----------



## Kriscojuanco

THE BEAUFORT 



















Maganda itong building ng Filinvest sana ganyan lahat ng Building nila


----------



## Kriscojuanco

THE VIRIDIAN GREENHILLS


----------



## Kriscojuanco

THE STRATFORD RESIDENCES










Buti pa ang Picar Development kahit baguhan lang ang ganda at ang laki agad ng projects nila di tulad ng Filinvest ang tagal na nila pero ang bagal parin ng development sa Filinvest Corporate City


----------



## ormocanon

red_eagle_1982 said:


> What your response proved were two things (1) you are engaging in, what we call in the debating world, as nitpicking. Where's your response to my Lopez Center et al. examples? (2) I have my sources from the Makati City Hall Engineering Office and Century Properties, *they will not be reaching the 302 meter height because of zoning regulations in Makati*.
> 
> By the way, I see the attempt to communicate in our other official language. Too bad, your grammar and syntax are way off. But good try.


Ganon? Ibig ba sabihin nyan hindi pwede tayuan ng 300m building ang Makati? :dunno:


----------



## Sky Harbor

^^ I highly doubt zoning restrictions played its part in "reducing" (without reliable sources, if I may say) the height of the Gramercy Residences. For one, that part of Makati is not covered under the height restrictions imposed for areas near the periphery of NAIA.

Also, if I remember seeing that nice panorama of Metro Manila which was the banner a few days ago, Gramercy was *clearly* taller than PBCom Tower. Just saying.

Finally, *this is the international forums*, so please speak in English. Thanks. kay:


----------



## reyvil888

*Bonifacio Global City Construction Updates*


Aziza1121 said:


> *aka BHS-Central Zone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> as of 24 August2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







Aziza1121 said:


>


----------



## filcan

BGC really reminds me of Seoul. Probably because of the many simplistic, white buildings based there.


----------



## Kriscojuanco

ormocanon said:


> Ganon? Ibig ba sabihin nyan hindi pwede tayuan ng 300m building ang Makati? :dunno:


^^nagpapaniwala naman kayo kay red_eagel_1982. 
siguro sa the fort pwede pa dahil mas malapit sa airport


----------



## red_eagle_1982

Kriscojuanco said:


> ^^nagpapaniwala naman kayo kay red_eagel_1982.
> siguro sa the fort pwede pa dahil mas malapit sa airport


The zoning regulations regarding height in Makati has nothing to do with the ATO regulations. 

Second, Century Properties has not been forthcoming with the correct information on Gram's final height. All structural engineers I've confirmed with (even inside Century and Makati City Hall) agree that Gram will only reach (a maximum) of 280m, 20m short of Supertall status.

AGAIN, this is an international forum. By god, write in English!


----------



## Kriscojuanco

red_eagle_1982 said:


> The zoning regulations regarding height in Makati has nothing to do with the ATO regulations.
> 
> Second, Century Properties has not been forthcoming with the correct information on Gram's final height. All structural engineers I've confirmed with (even inside Century and Makati City Hall) agree that Gram will only reach (a maximum) of 280m, 20m short of Supertall status.
> 
> AGAIN, this is an international forum. By god, write in English!


^^ Still according to my sources Gramercy Residences will Reach 302meters. :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## red_eagle_1982

Sky Harbor said:


> ^^ I highly doubt zoning restrictions played its part in "reducing" (without reliable sources, if I may say) the height of the Gramercy Residences. For one, that part of Makati is not covered under the height restrictions imposed for areas near the periphery of NAIA.
> 
> Also, if I remember seeing that nice panorama of Metro Manila which was the banner a few days ago, Gramercy was *clearly* taller than PBCom Tower. Just saying.
> 
> Finally, *this is the international forums*, so please speak in English. Thanks. kay:


On that angle, perhaps, Gram's looks taller but the topography suggests otherwise. The lot where Gram stands is 30M lower than where PBCOM stands. Side by side, I concede, Gram is taller but since the land where it sits is lower than PBCOM, there are more angles where they would look appear almost the same height.

And yeah, some people should learn eEtiquette and stop writing in excessively bold letters and to write in English!


----------



## red_eagle_1982

Kriscojuanco said:


> ^^ Still according to my sources Gramercy Residences will Reach 302meters. :banana::banana::banana:


Century Property sales agents? I bet.


----------



## red_eagle_1982

KrisCojuanco, I'm still waiting for your rebuttals on the Lopez Tower, the PSE Building and the numerous other projects that have either been completely scrapped or scaled down.


----------



## Kriscojuanco

red_eagle_1982 said:


> Century Property sales agents? I bet.


 Im not a sales Agent. Are you a Call center agent? hahahaha:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## red_eagle_1982

Kriscojuanco said:


> Im not a sales Agent. Are you Call center agent? hahahaha:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Nope, a lawyer. You?


----------



## Kriscojuanco

red_eagle_1982 said:


> Nope, a lawyer. You?


Pretender:lol::lol:


----------



## red_eagle_1982

BTW, if you have above average comprehension, I asked who your sources are. Century Property Sales Agents? Of course they will claim that.


----------



## Kriscojuanco

Net Lima


----------



## red_eagle_1982

Kriscojuanco said:


> Pretender:lol::lol:


No, I'm not. Wanna know my Roll Number, PTR Number and my MCLE Compliance Number?


----------



## red_eagle_1982

Boom, lawyered. 

Still waiting for your rebuttals to the other projects I enumerated.


----------



## Kriscojuanco

red_eagle_1982 said:


> No, I'm not. Wanna know my Roll Number, PTR Number and my MCLE Compliance Number?


Sure


----------



## red_eagle_1982

anyhow, now that I've silenced the troll. May I just say that one of my favorite projects to date is the Discovery Primea, one of the last buildings designed by Pritzker Award laureate Kenzo Tange.


----------



## red_eagle_1982

I talked to my friend who used to work as a Marketing Consultant for Discovery. All the penthouses have been sold-out but there are still quite a few units up for grabs. I guess the 60 -70 million asking price is steep for many.


----------



## Kriscojuanco

red_eagle_1982 said:


> I talked to my friend who used to work as a Marketing Consultant for Discovery. All the penthouses have been sold-out but there are still quite a few units up for grabs. I guess the 60 -70 million asking price is steep for many.


Good job to your freind:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## red_eagle_1982

Kriscojuanco said:


> Good job to your freind:lol::lol::lol:


Good job to Discovery, actually. The project is really upscale. From the architect, down to the smallest details of the project, Primea is a beautiful addition to the real estate market in Makati.


----------



## Kriscojuanco

Smart Araneta Coliseum (After Renovation)









Finally Big Dome will undergo in a big renovation:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Kriscojuanco

SM CITY Seaside Cebu


----------



## Sky Harbor

red_eagle_1982 said:


> All structural engineers I've confirmed with (even inside Century and Makati City Hall) agree that Gram will only reach (a maximum) of 280m, 20m short of Supertall status.


This is with or without the apex?


----------



## daventure

This big time investment like this will surely benefits the surrounding businesses in terms of property appaisals


----------



## hugodiekonig

I just wonder if real estate in the Philippines is really that strong and needed. There are so many residential towers under construction yet there are still many people who can't afford a unit, and people who are homeless and prefer renting a bedspace


----------



## Apex101

Fairmont Makati, Park Terraces, Ayala Redelopment Plan (L-R)



















by [url="http://www.flickr.com/photos/goblindasher/]Sean Aleta[/url]
originally posted by anak_mm


----------



## Apex101

*Eton Residences, Zuellig building, Ayala Redevelopment (L-R)*


Another dreary day in Manila by Asiacamera, on Flickr


----------



## kenken94

Kriscojuanco said:


> SM CITY Seaside Cebu


This is the *Manila Construction Projects Thread* and not the *Cebu Construction Projects Thread*. I do not see any relation with posting a project that is for Cebu City in this thread.


----------



## alheaine

^^
yeah..hehehehehe..not reading.. hno:


----------



## alheaine

Kerbs said:


> *UPTOWN fort bonifacio manila*
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


^^
:applause: wow for BGC.. :cheers:


----------



## alheaine

Kerbs said:


> *Fort Bonifacio Manila*
> 
> *WALTZ *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clipp Center [51.80m|12F|com] BGC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 12-storey mixed-use building owned by Clipp Machenson Holdings, Inc. at Fort Bonifacio, Taguig City. This structure will have a floor area of 8,000m2 and a total height of 51.80m.
> 
> EEI entered into contract as the General Contractor for Civil, Foundation and Structural Works. The structural shell shall be completed within a 6-month period which started on May 2011.
> 
> source
> 
> *W Fifth Avenue [30F|com] BGC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stumbled upon this on sulit:cheers: another project from w group. these are the only details I found.
> 
> W Fifth Avenue is a 30 storey Commercial and office space. All high ceiling, 100% back up power and located near St. luke's Hospital, SnR, the upcoming Shangri la Hotel and PSE. Designed by Arquitectonica


^^
The Waltz is so avant guarde IMO :applause: and W 5th Ave's facade is chaotic but pleasing :cheers:..and Clipp Center reminds me of Imelda M.. :lol:


----------



## lochinvar

The Waltz looks like remnants of shanties put together. hno: At least Clipp has some kind of uniformity.


----------



## miko_skyhigh1

red_eagle_1982 said:


> On that angle, perhaps, Gram's looks taller but the topography suggests otherwise. The lot where Gram stands is 30M lower than where PBCOM stands. Side by side, I concede, Gram is taller but since the land where it sits is lower than PBCOM, there are more angles where they would look appear almost the same height.
> 
> And yeah, some people should learn eEtiquette and stop writing in excessively bold letters and to write in English!


Correction: The 30 meter elevation difference of the GRam and PBCOM is very inaccurate. The actual difference is only around 3-4 meters. That 30meter wrong info is as high as an 8-9 storey building but in actuality that isn't the case.

As for the height of the Gram, experts here w/c was corroborated by other engineers said that the approximate height of the Gram is only around 250-260meters and not 280 meters more so 302 meters.

Obviously, in all angles, the Gram looks taller than the PBCom because the former's concrete structure is up to the apex while the latter's main structure only stands @ 222m (helipad) while the radio tower @ 241 m. and the mast/antenna @ 259 m.

:cheers:


----------



## miko_skyhigh1

red_eagle_1982 said:


> anyhow, now that I've silenced the troll. May I just say that one of my favorite projects to date is the Discovery Primea, one of the last buildings designed by Pritzker Award laureate Kenzo Tange.


Can't wait for this building to top off.:banana:

@ 68 floors and projected height of 250meters, it'll be almost the same height as the PBCom (259m) and the Gram (250-260m).

Since Discovery Primea is more luxurious than the GRAM, i'd think its floor to ceiling height is higher than that of the Gram w/c has a typical/standard height.


----------



## Sky Harbor

miko_skyhigh1 said:


> Correction: The 30 meter elevation difference of the GRam and PBCOM is very inaccurate. The actual difference is only around 3-4 meters. That 30meter wrong info is as high as an 8-9 storey building but in actuality that isn't the case.
> 
> As for the height of the Gram, experts here w/c was corroborated by other engineers said that the approximate height of the Gram is only around 250-260meters and not 280 meters more so 302 meters.
> 
> Obviously, in all angles, the Gram looks taller than the PBCom because the former's concrete structure is up to the apex while the latter's main structure only stands @ 222m (helipad) while the radio tower @ 241 m. and the mast/antenna @ 259 m.
> 
> :cheers:


Until there is definite evidence which proves this position, I am in no position to believe it. I had to revert the article on the height of the Gram on Wikipedia a few times because some anonymous editors assert the figures "estimated" by SSC-resident engineers.


----------



## miko_skyhigh1

Sky Harbor said:


> Until there is definite evidence which proves this position, I am in no position to believe it. I had to revert the article on the height of the Gram on Wikipedia a few times because some anonymous editors assert the figures "estimated" by SSC-resident engineers.


No problem dude!!:cheers:

Yeah, i do believe that experts in this field can actually make clear and correct approximations by using all the possible valid methods of calculations w/c fortunately a few have done and corroborated by other experts too.

It's also a fact that the developer intentionally did not publish its actual height during top off last Jan 2011 since they knew that it will never reach the supertall status. So the best thing to do for us skyscraper fanatics is to have the opinions of the experts. They can do best in making valid calculations of the Gram's height. It may not be the actual height per se, but we can be sure that the real thing is well within their approximations.

:cheers:


----------



## thecojuancos

LAS CASAS FILIPINAS DE ACUZAR, BATAAN









































































I hope they put a project like this in Manila to promote Philippine Culture not only to the tourist but also to all Filipinos. Maybe the developers should build project like this instead of italian and french Architecture inspired.


----------



## thecojuancos

GO Philippine Architecture :banana::banana:


----------



## ormocanon

So where in Metro Manila is a 300-meter super tall allowed to rise?


----------



## RonnieR

hugodiekonig said:


> I just wonder if real estate in the Philippines is really that strong and needed. There are so many residential towers under construction yet there are still many people who can't afford a unit, and people who are homeless and prefer renting a bedspace


Real estate business is still strong and is getting stronger brought by real demands whether in office or residential. Vacancy in office sector is very low while there is a backlog of 3 Million homes in residential sector. 

Records show that companies continue to report increases in sales and new projects. We can only thank the investors, overseas Filipinos, the rich & middle class and of course the good economy of the country. :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

thecojuancos said:


> LAS CASAS FILIPINAS DE ACUZAR, BATAAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they put a project like this in Manila to promote Philippine Culture not only to the tourist but also to all Filipinos. Maybe the developers should build project like this instead of italian and french Architecture inspired.


:banana::banana:

I completly agree with you.

And this kind of building are beautiful!

are there plans to restore the old manila??


----------



## majaba98

thecojuancos said:


> LAS CASAS FILIPINAS DE ACUZAR, BATAAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they put a project like this in Manila to promote Philippine Culture not only to the tourist but also to all Filipinos. Maybe the developers should build project like this instead of italian and french Architecture inspired.


*Who ever in the world built this - carried this together, and WHY NOT in Manila or Cebu ??? What a great inspiration for a city like Cebu or Manila to follow this wonderful example of inheritance. Will definitely bring in a lot of tourism !*


----------



## majaba98

Kriscojuanco said:


> ACQUA PRIVATE RESIDENCES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Love Century Properties there developments are impressive


*Where will this be located please ?*


----------



## alheaine

ormocanon said:


> So where in Metro Manila is a 300-meter super tall allowed to rise?


^^
QC area? :lol: 




majaba98 said:


> *Who ever in the world built this - carried this together, and WHY NOT in Manila or Cebu ??? What a great inspiration for a city like Cebu or Manila to follow this wonderful example of inheritance. Will definitely bring in a lot of tourism !*


^^
i hope heritage structures like those in iloilo city won't get wasted for nothing..


----------



## diz

^^ Right next to Rockwell Skyline across the river. Looks good.


----------



## alheaine

^^
it really does.. :cheers:


----------



## ilivebacolod

Have the best October fest ever!!! Visit www.themasskarafestival.com for details!


----------



## raffybaltazar

MAKATI CITY



















THE TWO FACE OF MAKATI


----------



## OtAkAw

^^This is a projects thread, not a thread for exposition of socio-economic issues.


----------



## RonnieR

OtAkAw said:


> ^^This is a projects thread, not a thread for exposition of socio-economic issues.


That is the Laperal compound in Makati, burned to the ground last April 2011. A huge slum area with 10,000 people who used to live there.

That photo was taken in year 2006.


----------



## miko_skyhigh1

RonnieR said:


> That is the Laperal compound in Makati, burned to the ground last April 2011. A huge slum area with 10,000 people who used to live there.
> 
> That photo was taken in year 2006.


Nope, that slum area isn't part of Makati but Mandaluyong City. The Laperal compound is very near Rockwell Center w/c is to the extreme left of the photo w/c was not included.


----------



## ormocanon

^^ Kelan yan naka-schedule sunugin? :laugh:


----------



## leofriends

ormocanon said:


> ^^ Kelan yan naka-schedule sunugin? :laugh:


kahit sunugin mo yan babalik at babalik pa rin yan...:nuts:


----------



## miko_skyhigh1

*BREAKING NEWS: TRUMP Tower will be built in Century City, Makati.:banana::banana:

The exact location is the alleged phase 2 of the Gramercy Residences facing Kalayaan Avenue.

Now this could be the 1st supertall in Manila.:banana::banana:*


----------



## crossboneka

^^ here's an artist rendition of the Trum Tower Manila.



IslandSon.PH said:


> $150 million will be spent on the project. My apologies for the low quality pics


----------



## raffybuendia

miko_skyhigh1 said:


> *BREAKING NEWS: TRUMP Tower will be built in Century City, Makati.:banana::banana:
> 
> The exact location is the alleged phase 2 of the Gramercy Residences facing Kalayaan Avenue.
> 
> Now this could be the 1st supertall in Manila.:banana::banana:*


It will have 60 floors only, Gramercy residences is taller with 73 floors


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

*TRUMP TOWER[60 F./RES] MAKATI CITY,METRO MANILA*

This is it


IslandSon.PH said:


> $150 million will be spent on the project. My apologies for the low quality pics


----------



## leofriends

Great project.. **** paste nmn ung link ng thread d2.. XD


----------



## miko_skyhigh1

raffybuendia said:


> It will have 60 floors only, Gramercy residences is taller with 73 floors


Well yeah, since it's a residential building, then it may not be a supertall afterall.hno:hno:

But there is a spire so just maybe.....:lol::lol:


----------



## raffybuendia

miko_skyhigh1 said:


> Well yeah, since it's a residential building, then it may not be a supertall afterall.hno:hno:
> 
> But there is a spire so just maybe.....:lol::lol:


Century Properties will not make building taller than Gramercy Residences because Gramercy is their flagship project in century city


----------



## raffybuendia

Admiral bay suites Manila Bay


----------



## leofriends

raffybuendia said:


> Century Properties will not make building taller than Gramercy Residences because Gramercy is their flagship project in century city


as you say gram is around 260m... and Trump can't go beyond 260...


----------



## filcan

Great news about Trump Tower Manila!!! Looks taller and better than the Trump Tower being built here in Toronto. :cheers:


----------



## leofriends

*Trump Tower Manila*










http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/8870/trumptowerg5hires.jpg










http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/2995/lif1e200.jpg










http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/4192/lif1b450.jpg


----------



## ken_que

hi, new in here, is this true? a trump project in manila?


----------



## leofriends

^^ Welcome! yeah its true.. thread here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440276


----------



## RonnieR

leofriends said:


> *Trump Tower Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/8870/trumptowerg5hires.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img191.imageshack.us/img191/2995/lif1e200.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/4192/lif1b450.jpg



This is great news - Trump Tower Manila. :cheers:


----------



## Manila-X

Are there any Trump Towers happening in Asia other than this one?


----------



## leofriends

i think besides on US.. its only us...


----------



## Manila-X

leofriends said:


> i think besides on US.. its only us...


First in Asia and The Eastern Hemisphere!


----------



## RohClem

leofriends said:


> i think besides on US.. its only us...


There's should be a Trump International Hotel and Tower in Dubai, but construction was suspended... stopped.. or maybe already cancelled. hno:


----------



## pablo_david

wow.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

Trump International Hotel and Tower in Dubai Delayed !!! 

http://blog.luxuryproperty.com/trump-international-hotel-and-tower-dubai-delay/


----------



## watcher09

Manila-X said:


> First in Asia and The Eastern Hemisphere!


They say they have in South Korea, Abu Dhabi, Dubai (delayed?), Panama, Mexico, etc. They're now finishing one in Toronto.


----------



## alheaine

^^
:applause: kay: thank you..


----------



## greenice

...


----------



## crossboneka

*Realty sector to enjoy continued growth*
Business World
http://www.bworld.com.ph/content.ph...lty-sector-to-enjoy-continued-growth&id=33916

_*THE PHILIPPINE real estate market is set to enjoy a “sustained upward cycle” as demand for office space combined with interest in retail, tourism and residential projects will continue to drive the sector forward, according to property consultancy firm CBRE Philippines, Inc. *_

_*“From a macroeconomic cycle, there is not a bubble. This is the start of a sustained upward cycle. There is a lot of demand,” CBRE Chairman Rick M. Santos said at a briefing.*_

Demand for office space, for instance, is expected to remain robust as business process outsourcing (BPO) firms are poised to expand, he said.

“We believe the Philippine office sector has some of the best fundamentals of all the Southeast Asian markets,” he said.

“The Philippines has some of the lowest rental rates, highest yields and greatest demand for office space in Asia,” he added.

BPO companies are continuously expanding in and outside existing hubs and central business districts like Makati, Ortigas, Fort Bonifacio in Taguig, Quezon City, Alabang and Mandaluyong, according to the consultancy.

Outsourcing firms are also tapping Cebu Asiatown IT Park, the Plazuela de Iloilo in Iloilo and Abreeza development in Davao.

“I really think the good years are ahead of us. The government looks stable, so many new players are coming in for the BPO and there is the knowledge process outsourcing companies,” Jose Luis F. Matti III, executive director of CBRE Philippines, said.

The local BPO industry employed 525,182 workers as of end-2010, with a projected additional 500,000 jobs to be created over the next five years that will demand three million square meters of office space, CBRE data show.

“They realize how good the Philippines is in terms of location and we have a very skilled work force,” Mr. Matti added.

Furthermore, increasing overseas Filipino remittances are fueling the growth in the retail and residential development, the consultancy said.

“The housing, retail and leisure segments benefit from the continued rise in remittances,” CBRE said.

In the first four months of the year, remittances rose by 5.98% to $6.2 billion and is projected to grow by 7% this year to $$20.1 billion, government data show.

For tourism, visitor arrivals grew by 13.3% in the first trimester to 1.3 million, government data show.

“The continuous growth in the tourism industry has encouraged direct investments in hotels and resort residents. Retail sector also benefits from the increased number of tourist arrivals,” it said. 

CBRE Philippines started operations in 1998, offering valuation and advisory services, global corporate services, asset services and residential services.

Parent firm CB Richard Ellis is a Los Angeles-based property services firm with a $5.1-billion turnover last year through 31,000 employees in more than 438 offices worldwide. --





*Some projects currently under-construction at Fort Bonifacio, Manila

*
























^^ photo by Aziza


----------



## KnightOfTheFlag

crossboneka said:


> *Realty sector to enjoy continued growth*
> Business World
> http://www.bworld.com.ph/content.ph...lty-sector-to-enjoy-continued-growth&id=33916
> 
> _*THE PHILIPPINE real estate market is set to enjoy a “sustained upward cycle” as demand for office space combined with interest in retail, tourism and residential projects will continue to drive the sector forward, according to property consultancy firm CBRE Philippines, Inc. *_
> 
> _*“From a macroeconomic cycle, there is not a bubble. This is the start of a sustained upward cycle. There is a lot of demand,” CBRE Chairman Rick M. Santos said at a briefing.*_
> 
> 
> Demand for office space, for instance, is expected to remain robust as business process outsourcing (BPO) firms are poised to expand, he said.
> 
> “We believe the Philippine office sector has some of the best fundamentals of all the Southeast Asian markets,” he said.
> 
> “The Philippines has some of the lowest rental rates, highest yields and greatest demand for office space in Asia,” he added.
> 
> BPO companies are continuously expanding in and outside existing hubs and central business districts like Makati, Ortigas, Fort Bonifacio in Taguig, Quezon City, Alabang and Mandaluyong, according to the consultancy.
> 
> Outsourcing firms are also tapping Cebu Asiatown IT Park, the Plazuela de Iloilo in Iloilo and Abreeza development in Davao.
> 
> “I really think the good years are ahead of us. The government looks stable, so many new players are coming in for the BPO and there is the knowledge process outsourcing companies,” Jose Luis F. Matti III, executive director of CBRE Philippines, said.
> 
> The local BPO industry employed 525,182 workers as of end-2010, with a projected additional 500,000 jobs to be created over the next five years that will demand three million square meters of office space, CBRE data show.
> 
> “They realize how good the Philippines is in terms of location and we have a very skilled work force,” Mr. Matti added.
> 
> Furthermore, increasing overseas Filipino remittances are fueling the growth in the retail and residential development, the consultancy said.
> 
> “The housing, retail and leisure segments benefit from the continued rise in remittances,” CBRE said.
> 
> In the first four months of the year, remittances rose by 5.98% to $6.2 billion and is projected to grow by 7% this year to $$20.1 billion, government data show.
> 
> For tourism, visitor arrivals grew by 13.3% in the first trimester to 1.3 million, government data show.
> 
> “The continuous growth in the tourism industry has encouraged direct investments in hotels and resort residents. Retail sector also benefits from the increased number of tourist arrivals,” it said.
> 
> CBRE Philippines started operations in 1998, offering valuation and advisory services, global corporate services, asset services and residential services.
> 
> Parent firm CB Richard Ellis is a Los Angeles-based property services firm with a $5.1-billion turnover last year through 31,000 employees in more than 438 offices worldwide. --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some projects currently under-construction at Fort Bonifacio, Manila
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ photo by Aziza


WoWoooooooW! Crossboneka! ang galing mo talagang mag-complie ng mga projects sa atin!! bilib na bilib talaga ako sa dedication and tenacity mong gumawa nito! KEEP UP THAT GOOD JOB AND ATTITUDE OF YOURS!! :cheers::cheers::cheers:

Anyway...yung BGC miski maraming nang projects in-line eh marami pa ring vacant spaces...sana gawin na lang nilang parks or other re-creational facilities yun...tamang tama sa mga office workers at residence yun...


----------



## r0mm3l

NICE! ^^ massive projects.,


----------



## anakngpasig

itsmechris said:


> Manila's Unfinished Buildings is Having a new Life


omg! are you serious?! finally! i was already planning to car bomb that tower :lol:


----------



## leofriends

any construction updates??


----------



## RonnieR

*MAKATI, ONE CENTRAL*


Jefferyi said:


> Sept 29, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oct 4, 2011


October 11


----------



## Kerbs

*One Coralway, MANILA*


----------



## Kerbs

*SM Arena / MANILA*
on 4 sides as of Oct 4, 2011


----------



## Kerbs

*PASAY | Two E-com Center [15F|com|u/c] MANILA*


----------



## Apex101

Trump Tower Manila









































Trump Tower Manila
by Fhong2011, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux

^^I like the design. This is the first trump tower in Asia (or at least SE Asia) if I'm right.


----------



## filcan

^^Correct.

Judging from this page there are some great projects upcoming for MM. :cheers:


----------



## reyvil888

*Belle Diamant*










http://www.asyadesign.com.ph

*Belle Grande Manila Bay*


----------



## lochinvar

Several boxes? What a waste of space!


----------



## el palmesano

Belle Diamant seems great!!


----------



## leofriends

lochinvar said:


> Several boxes? What a waste of space!


sana tinaasan man lng yung height nung building... pwero ok na ren


----------



## RonnieR

reyvil888 said:


> *Belle Diamant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.asyadesign.com.ph
> 
> *Belle Grande Manila Bay*


Nice!


----------



## Flor030

aranetacoliseum said:


> MAY TAMA KAH!!!!
> 
> CORRECT!!


will tama talaga si araneta maeenganyo talaga ang mga ibang investor na pumasok pag ganun... sabagay NIC status tayo diba...?


----------



## Manila-X

taguig said:


> ^^^^^^
> ang ganda nung 1960's


1960s Makati looks like a more developed version of *Madrigal Business Park* in Alabang.

Today's Makati is so much better, and taller.


----------



## tita01

We need more developments 
Like China,India and Vietnam 
Go Philippines 2020
Afirst World Country


----------



## Cuernavacacity

Wow,I don't know why I've never pay much atention to Manila, this is the first time I saw pics and projects, its actually really cool !


----------



## tita01

SANA MATULOY


----------



## tita01

SM - KS Tower Compose of 50-70-50 floors


----------



## tita01

Manila Eye


----------



## tita01

DBP Green Building


----------



## tita01

Grass Residences


----------



## tita01

Light Residences


----------



## tita01

Sun Residences


----------



## tita01

Jazz Residences


----------



## tita01

Blue Residences


----------



## tita01

Princeton Residences


----------



## tita01

Green Residences


----------



## tita01

Mezza 2 Residences


----------



## tita01

8 Forbestown Road


----------



## tita01

The Beacon


----------



## tita01

8 Adritico


----------



## tita01

Flair Towers


----------



## tita01

Trion Towers


----------



## tita01

nice


----------



## diz

Good God, what's with all the terribly designed condos?


----------



## tita01




----------



## tita01

The Knightsbridge Residences


----------



## tita01

Milano Residences


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's 150 Newport Boulevard @ Newport City*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SAN MIGUEL by the BAY @ SM MOA Complex*

San Miguel by the Bay is fast-becoming a crowd favorite through its relaxing scenery, delectable cuisine, and upbeat entertainment offerings. One of the newest attractions at the Mall of Asia Complex, San Miguel by the Bay stretches to 1.5 kilometers of picturesque esplanade to complement the scenic view of the famous Manila Bay. A grand fountain is also situated in the outdoor strip, captivating guests and spectators through its colorful and dancing water display. While enjoying the soothing ambience of the strip, San Miguel by the Bay is also home to popular bars, restaurants, and dining establishments. It features Hooters, Harbor View Restaurant, The Pit, Padi's Point, Pier One Bar and Grill, Claire de la Fuente's Grill and Seafood Restaurants.


----------



## mphirez

Guyz...singit ko lang ah...

guyz....come on!....wake up!...continue voting PUERTO PRINSESA UNDERGROUND RIVER....we still have time to vote before the voting trend ends in November...PLS!...PLS!..MAKE YOUR COUNTRY PROUD!!!










Visit...
www.new7wonders.com

GUYZ....PLS!...


----------



## itsmechris

A ‘Prism' of mixed-use possibilities











Prism Plaza is a mixed-use component of the iconic TwoE-comCenter office building, offering 4,600 square meters of commercial space with priceless views of Manila Bay and the Makati skyline 

Rarely do innovations in office buildings come along, but when they do, one can expect it to be surely exciting and game-changing. One such development is the TwoE-comCenter of SM Land, an iconic and eye-catching 14-story, 102,000-square-meter office building located within the Mall of Asia Complex (MOAC) in Pasay City. It is a fast-rising addition to the changing landscape of this masterplanned flagship estate of SM Land in the Western side of Metro Manila—a district that has emerged in recent years as an important epicenter of business, entertainment and commerce. 

SM Land has successfully captured the burgeoning BPO (business process outsourcing) market with TwoE-comCenter’s design, features and functionality that support the demanding technological and operational requirements of companies in this industry. Moreover, given the building’s prime location near Manila Bay and the port areas, SM Land has effectively enticed an incidental yet important market of maritime-related businesses such as transport, logistics, and maritime staffing firms, both local and multinational. 

With 90% of construction completed and almost 70% percent of leasable space already taken up by such types of companies, SM Land is set to kick off TwoE-com operations by December this year. “Market response has been great, and we are simply excited to open the building and welcome our new locators,” says David Rafael, SM Land senior vice president and head of commercial properties group. 

Masterplanned location and controlled environment
TwoE-com is but second in a series of four office buildings masterplanned to rise within MOAC, comprising the E-com complex. With the success of TwoE-com, groundbreaking for the next building ThreeE-com is targeted by early 2012. 

In the aftermath of the recent typhoon Pedring, which left Roxas Boulevard unexpectedly inundated with huge waves, MOAC was relatively unscathed. There was absolutely no flooding within any area of the complex itself, and power and utilities were not interrupted. The entertainment strip along the perimeter of the complex nearest the bay received no permanent or structural damage. This is one of the advantages of the reclaimed area having been raised up to three meters above sea level. MOAC has also been designed with canal interceptors as large as a mini-truck, to efficiently and swiftly drain excess rainwater. 

MOAC locators and visitors were understandably alarmed with the intensity of Pedring, but after they had weathered safely through the typhoon, the reliability of MOAC’s property management and overall masterplanning became apparent. “Of course, Pedring is an extreme force of nature that we hopefully do not need to contend with again, but even if we are to, our experience has proven that MOAC is designed to withstand such natural occurrences, and we are well-equipped to respond to any additional consequences in terms of security, utilities, traffic, and others,” says Rafael. 










Prism Plaza is a distinct lifestyle experience that is more than the usual mixed-use component found in other office buildings

Unique office and entertainment atmosphere by Manila Bay 
Together with the start of TwoE-com operations is the anticipated opening of its unique mixed-use component—an open-air dining and entertainment podium located on its fourth level, with encompassing views of the Makati skyline in the east and the historic Manila Bay sunset in the west. Dubbed Prism Plaza, it redefines the mixed-use idea behind conventional commercial development that merely supports an office building’s tenants and employees. 

While TwoE-com would also be having a ground floor arcade offering more service-oriented shops—such as a Land Transportation Office branch for convenient driver’s license renewals, and familiar fast food brands—Prism Plaza is a separate, distinct lifestyle experience that is more than the usual mixed-use component found in other office buildings, especially in the traditional CBDs. 

“Prism Plaza is an integral part of the TwoE-com building itself—an important component of the structure’s design and intent,” explains Julio Jude Montinola, assistant vice president for business development of SM Land’s commercial properties group. Prism Plaza covers approximately 4,600 square meters of space, with a truly unique and visually stimulating layout—wide restaurant shopfronts, large triangular patches of greenery, and generous passageways of stairs and escalators, all intersecting and coming together in angular, geometrical configurations. 

In the middle of the plaza is a calming water feature. Hovering above are the gleaming glass curtain walls of the office floors, plus the shade of the bridgeway that connects the topmost floors of TwoE-com’s twin towers. It is a veritable promenade where employees and visitors alike can converge, with its numerous seating areas and nooks. Generous walkways encourage pedestrian activity. The stair access from the street level of the building is a great vantage point for appreciating the architectural design of the TwoE-com building. 

“As its name suggests, this area of the building is a prism of sorts—quite literally with the surrounding glass and metal architectural elements, and figuratively with the many lifestyle options that will be made available not only to building tenants, but to the general public as well,” adds Montinola. 

TwoE-com is expected to be home to around 10,000 employees and tenants. The earlier OneE-com currently houses around 8,000 employees. Overall MOAC visitors, meanwhile, are estimated at 180,000 on weekdays, and up to 500,000 on weekends. All these figures point to a tremendous market opportunity for businesses and locators within the complex and specifically for the mixed-use Prism Plaza of TwoE-com, which SM Land CPG is clearly leveraging on. 










Part of TwoE-com’s modern design is an LED-based outdoor lighting feature that keeps the building awash in a changing spectrum of colors at night

A new “work-play” dynamic
Behind the Prism Plaza shopfronts are boutique office spaces, which are perfect for hybrid office-commercial operations, like medical offices, spas, learning institutions, fitness centers, or even showroom-type retail merchandise. These office spaces provide a different value proposition compared to the conventional office floors within the rest of TwoE-com because of Prism Plaza’s accessibility, as well as the commanding views and overall spaciousness afforded by the plaza’s open-air atmosphere. 

The mix of premier dining establishments at Prism Plaza complements the existing choices that can be found in the nearby SM Mall of Asia. As such, Prism Plaza is integrated as well into the whole masterplan of MOAC’s entertainment and leisure lifestyle. 

TwoE-com occupants and MOAC visitors can get their coffee fix from Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf, and look forward to dining options at current cult favorites among foodies, such as House of Wagyu, Just Thai, Uncle Cheffy, and pioneering Italian café concept Amici. “We are currently rounding up the rest of the exciting concepts to fill in the Prism Plaza lifestyle,” shares Montinola. Parking is definitely no problem with the abundance of open-air parking adjacent to TwoE-com, as well as with numerous reserved slots within the building’s second- and third-level indoor parking. 

Prism Plaza indeed takes the often-touted “work-play” concept to a new level. It is not just a place for unwinding after work or having lunch meetings with associates. The area is also an ideal venue for corporate events that target the market segment of executives and corporate employees. “Prism Plaza is a premier, integrated lifestyle venue in a corporate environment. It’s not the usual floor space carved out of a building’s walkway or lobby that many people see in office buildings in Makati, holding bazaars or recruitment fairs,” explains Montinola. 

Apart from the general open air venue, there will also be a dedicated indoor space within Prism Plaza that can be rented out for more formal events, such as art or photo exhibits, book launchings, seminars, classes, or social gatherings. The 300 square meter space will be finished in a contemporary industrial look—bare ceilings, track lighting, smooth cement flooring, whitewashed walls and full-height picture windows—for the venue to easily accommodate highly detailed production design or themes required by various event organizers or third-party groups. 

Indeed, there has been a trend in the past few years toward office buildings with mixed-use or commercial components, but TwoE-com’s Prism Plaza is the only one that offers a prized bayside location. It is an exciting new concept that will further solidify MOAC’s emergence as a destination west of Metro Manila.


----------



## SouthMegaCity

wow gleaming skyline....


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Parkside Villas [7T|11F|res|u/c] @ Newport City*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Palmtree Villas [4T|9F|res|u/c] @ Newport City*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Palmtree Villas 2 [3T|10F|res|u/c] @ Newport City*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Residential Resort [3C|16T|9F|res|u/c] @ Newport City*




























*Montecito Clusters [1 thru 6]*









*Sarasota Clusters [1 thru 5]*









*Pinecrest Clusters [1 thru 5]*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

PASIG | Capitol Commons [mix]



cyrusal said:


> Got some renders of Capitol Commons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow !!! :banana::cheers::banana::cheers::banana::cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's AIR Residences [51F|res] @ Makati City*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's My Place Mindanao [12F] @ Mindanao Avenue, Quezon City*


----------



## tita01

wow nice developments

like *CAPITOL COMMONS*


----------



## diz

Man wtf. Way to spam this thread. hno:


----------



## tita01




----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EMPIRE EAST's Kasara Resort Tower [6T/28F] (Kasara Urban Resort Residences) @ Pasig City*


----------



## poker.face

^^ this reminds me of The Groove by Rockwell :shifty:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Sunshine 100 City Plaza Pioneer [4T|28F|mix] @ Mandaluyong City*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|res] @ BGC, Taguig City*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA TOWER BGC 34th Street [2T|42F|res] @ BGC, Taguig City*


----------



## tita01

nice


----------



## reyvil888

*Avant at the Fort*



Jefferyi said:


>


----------



## tita01

Vivaldi Residences ( Euro Tower 1 ) 38 f


----------



## dc88

UC
_Stratford Residences 312m/76f_
_+Milano Residences 53f_

























_
Grand Hyatt 250m/66f_

















_Shangri-La at the fort 242/44f_

















_Discovery Primea 250m/68f_

















_Knightsbridge Residences 250m/64f_

















_One Central 195m/50f_


----------



## tita01

nice
sm arena


----------



## tita01

construction boom philippines


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA TOWERS Primea Taft [3T|mix|res|u/c] @ Pasay City*


----------



## tita01

Studio Zen is a 21-storey condominium development strategically located along Taft Avenue in Metro Manila. With a host of student-oriented amenities, Zen-inspired features, and functional building facilities, it is ideal for students and young professionals living independently and entrepreneurs who want to take advantage of the ready rental market in the area.


----------



## tita01

Camella Condo Homes Pasig is a 10-storey condominium development


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PHINMA's ASYA Enclaves Alabang [14T|7F|res|u/c] @ Muntinlupa City*


----------



## tita01

Metro Bank Tower(unbuilt)

unknown building 50 floors 200 plus meters


----------



## tita01

BPI Plaza ( unbuilt ) more than 50 storey


----------



## tita01

Ritz Carlton Hotel (Makati) ( unbuilt) 40 floors


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CAMELLA's Vista Residences La Salle Taft [39F|res|u/c] @ Malate, Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's The Amaryllis [22F|res|u/c] @ New Manila, Quezon City*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Sorrel Residences [25F|res|u/c] @ Sampaloc, Manila*


----------



## tita01

nice developments


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NSJBI's Victoria de Malate [2T|45F|res|u/c] @ Malate, Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS The Magnolia Residences [4T|mix|u/c] @ New Manila, Quezon City*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS The Viridian Tower [53F|res] @ Greenhills, San Juan*


----------



## lochinvar

I hope the World Trade Center, Manila would be true. I wonder how long we're going to wait. :banana:


----------



## tita01

walang thread ang greenfield development 

ang raming developments sa pinas pero kulang pa


----------



## tita01

THE PEARL a Twin towers residential condominium will soon rise at Pearl Drive cor Gold Loop, Ortigas Center , Pasig City.


----------



## dc88

i dont get, is WTC Manila connected to WTC in NEW YORK ?


----------



## tita01

vision pa tong supertall na ito
saka may height restriction sa metro manila


----------



## dc88

gimik lng ata to..:lol:^^
http://cgpinoy.expressforum.org/t5444-world-trade-centre-manila-with-side-view


----------



## leofriends

sa libisQC pwede pang itayo yan... pero malapit sa NAIA.. nako.. babarahin nanaman ng naia yan...


----------



## carlsant

great projects, very astonishing buildings... it only implies na maraming magagaling na engineers here in our country


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS/FEDERAL LAND's Axis Residences [2T|42F|res|u/c] @ Mandaluyong City*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NSJBI's Victoria de Manila 2 [45F|res|u/c] @ Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's My Place South Triangle [4T|28F|res|u/c] @ Quezon City*


----------



## tita01

nice


----------



## tita01




----------



## anak_mm

dc88 said:


> i dont get, is WTC Manila connected to WTC in NEW YORK ?


there are WTC in 100 countries, they are all connected

the WTC Manila is currently in Pasay i believe..


the wtc render.. is some artist's vision... theres no way you can build that tall in bgc.. with the current height restrictions there & makati


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GOLDLAND's Portovita [2T|26F|res|u/c] @ Cubao, Quezon City*


----------



## tita01

maganda ang portovita kaso napakatagal ng construction

sabi ni hang tod topped off na daw ung tower A


----------



## carlsant

nice projects!!! keep the ball rolling


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's La Verti Residences [2T|42F|res|u/c] @ Pasay City*


----------



## SSC Metro Manila

Kerbs said:


> WORLD TRADE CENTER MANILA


sad, only a vision. but hope the height restrictions will allow once in our lifetime such buildings like these in manila... (300-400 meters... or even more)


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|45F&39F|res|u/c] @ BGC, Taguig City*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GDC's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res|u/c] @ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City*


----------



## tita01

Arya Resisdences


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*One Centris Place [2T|30F & 26F|res|u/c] @ Eton Centris, EDSA, Quezon City*


----------



## tita01

MAKATI | The Serenity Suites [37F|res/hot]


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MIROBENI's Birch Tower [50F|res|u/c] @ Malate, Manila, Philippines*


----------



## davemap2010

i hate those claim master planned...have they consider the traffic around those area of development on their design..purely cosmetic..how about the infrastructure around it specially the road networks. can it sustain those additional volume of traffic


----------



## mr_peanutbutter

^^Good point. But if you are a savvy real estate patron, you might consider putting prime interest in the infrastructural support and urban development around your prospective investment as well.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS St. Regis Residences [2T|52F|res|pro] @ BGC, Taguig City, Philippines*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TICINO's One High Street [45F|res|pro] @ BGC, Taguig City, Philippines*


----------



## tita01

nice kala ko parehas lang ung one high saka st. regis.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Air Residences [52F|res|pro] @ Malugay, Makati City, Philippines*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Fort St. Luke's Residences [45F|res|pro] @ BGC, Taguig City, Philippines*


----------



## SSCMMPHI

...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA's Avida Towers Global City [2T|22F & 19F|res|u/c] @ BGC, Taguig City, Philippines*


----------



## tita01

Asiana Quezon City, Philtown Properties
The Asiana Quezon City occupies a prime position at the corner of Esteban Abada and Xavierville. This esteemed 25 storey residential condominium offers the sophistication and convenience of city living.

Asiana is just a stone’s throw away from the most upscale gated villages and noteworthy institutions in the country, two of which are The Ateneo de Manila
University and University of the Philippines. Other academic establishments include, Miriam College, St. Bridget’s School, Philippine School of Business Administration and National College for Business and Arts.


----------



## poker.face

*SOME underconstruction projects in Makati* (with specified locations)










*Top (first row, L-R) :* Linear, The Grand Midori Makati, Greenbelt Hamilton, Signa Designer Residences, Alphaland Tower, The Stratosphere, Century City Lifestyle Center, Centuria Med Makati, Mercedes Hotel, Serinity Tower

*Top (second row, L-R) :* First Homes Makati, Air Residences, Alphaland Makati Place, The Lerato, One Central, Two and Three Central, Jazz Residences, Stratford Residences, Milano Residences, Knightbridge Residences, Trump Tower Manila, Gramercy Residences

*Bottom (L-R) :* Avida, The Trivi Towers, The Beacon, Senta, Eton Parkview, Mosaic at Greenbelt, Makati Diamond, Raffles, Park Terraces, Glorietta 5, Discovery Primea, Zuellig

Makati aerial shot by flywithme


----------



## tita01

nice effort ang galing


----------



## anak_mm

good job.. please do other areas like the fort if you can


----------



## reyvil888

Nice compilation of underconstruction buildings in Makati. Good job ! :cheers:


----------



## psicom

wow! amazing projects... tanx ... great effort


----------



## RonnieR

^^ Nice! Thanks poker.face.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

@ poker.face, Wow !!! Congrats you did an awesome job. Mind, if you could do the same for BGC, Ortigas, and the surrounding areas as well...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Lifestyle Center [mix|u/c] @ Century City, Makati, Philippines*


----------



## SSC Metro Manila

Actually very nice projects. But still waiting for the first supertall of our country :S


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|u/c] @ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Philippines*


----------



## el palmesano

^^ I hate this projects...

a really bad copy, seedy


----------



## InfinitiFX45

el palmesano said:


> ^^ I hate this projects...
> 
> a really bad copy, seedy


WTF!!! U are so Egotistical Tw*t "Get a life, ***!" STFU !!! You're just another troll and [email protected]&%ing jealous :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## anak_mm

^^he just doesnt like themed projects


----------



## Atmosphere

InfinitiFX45 said:


> rant...


Ehm, come on, it's just an opinion. This reaction makes you look very...uncertain. And it IS kinda kitch in my opinion too. I've seen these kind of italian/venetian themed buildings in Shanghai as well. I'm not a fan of it.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|u/c] @ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Philippines*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|u/c] @ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Philippines*

*Photos courtesy of Kristine Flores*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|u/c] @ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Philippines*


----------



## tita01

nice


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD’s Tuscany Private Estate [mix|res|u/c] @ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Philippines*


----------



## el palmesano

InfinitiFX45 said:


> WTF!!! U are so Egotistical Tw*t "Get a life, ***!" STFU !!! You're just another troll and [email protected]&%ing jealous :bash::bash::bash:


I'm not a troll, I'm architecture student and this project is an insult to creativity, and also a mockery of the magnificent city of Venice

not enough to make a small place, they had to make it look from all sides...


You must remember that your country has its own personality, copy the buildings of other cities is ridiculous , and worst of all is try to copy a canal...

and if you love the style of Venice, you can be inspired on it, not just copy buildings. For example, the last project of the Toscana is far better because it is inspired by the architecture of Tuscany. It dosn't copy Tuscan buildings. I don't like the project, but at least it is not a joke of the Tuscany


----------



## InfinitiFX45

el palmesano said:


> I'm not a troll, I'm architecture student and this project is an insult to creativity, and also a mockery of the magnificent city of Venice
> 
> not enough to make a small place, they had to make it look from all sides...
> 
> 
> You must remember that your country has its own personality, copy the buildings of other cities is ridiculous , and worst of all is try to copy a canal...
> 
> and if you love the style of Venice, you can be inspired on it, not just copy buildings. For example, the last project of the Toscana is far better because it is inspired by the architecture of Tuscany. It dosn't copy Tuscan buildings. I don't like the project, but at least it is not a joke of the Tuscany



Isn't that what Las Vegas, Macao and others did by replicating all those landmarks to attract more tourist and gamblers ???

Why ??? Because they liked the concept and they have the *MOOLAH*, that's why they're building the largest Las Vegas type of casino strips in Manila (ASIA) with theme parks to compete with Singapore, Malaysia and Macao !!!

So, what's wrong with the developers in the Philippines and why are they building more than 400+ highrise condominiums (not including BPO's - Business Process Outsourcing & Hotel buildings and Resorts) all over the country ???

FYI, Filipinos and OFW's (Overseas Filipino Workers) are not the only one buying those condos, there's a lot of foreigners, expats, retirees and baby boomers (Americans, Canadians, Europeans, Australians, Chinese, Koreans, Japanese, etc...) are migrating to 7,107 island nation surrounded by white sand beaches. PEACE !!!

BTW, please check the previous page posted by poker.face #2476 (Makati City is only one of the suburb of Manila). Thanks !!!


----------



## SSC Metro Manila

poker.face said:


> *SOME underconstruction projects in Makati* (with specified locations)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Top (first row, L-R) :* Linear, The Grand Midori Makati, Greenbelt Hamilton, Signa Designer Residences, Alphaland Tower(not Eton Tower, the render), The Stratosphere, Century City Lifestyle Center, Centuria Med Makati, Mercedes Hotel, Serinity Tower
> 
> *Top (second row, L-R) :* First Homes Makati, Air Residences, Alphaland Makati Place, The Lerato, One Central, Two and Three Central, Jazz Residences, Stratford Residences, Milano Residences, Knightbridge Residences, Trump Tower Manila, Gramercy Residences
> 
> *Bottom (L-R) :* Avida, The Trivi Towers, The Beacon, Senta, Eton Parkview, Mosaic at Greenbelt, Makati Diamond, Raffles, Park Terraces, Glorietta 5, Discovery Primea, Zuellig
> 
> Makati aerial shot by flywithme


Is there a redevelopment in the area w/ the low rises at the east of the Ayala Triangle (right side on the pic) and the low rises in the south of the Pasay Road (under side on the pic)..? There's a lot of space and those low rises are maybe from the early 90's. Beside the Bonifacio Global City, those areas have the best potencial for new projects. The space between those 2 CBDs will getting closer.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD’s Tuscany Private Estate [mix|res|u/c] @ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Philippines*

*Photos courtesy of Kristine Flores*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD’s Tuscany Private Estate [mix|res|u/c] @ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Philippines*


*Site update as of October 2011*


----------



## leofriends

*Pioneer Insurance Tower*










http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/6383-pioneer-insurance-to


----------



## Manila-X

I do hope that the Greenhills Redevelopment does not get rid of what the mall is well known for, tiangge, computer / software hub and stores that cater to collectors especially those into toys / action figures / Gundam.


----------



## SSC Metro Manila

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *Greenhills Shopping Center Redevelopment Plan @ San Juan, Philippines*


 U/C? Nice HSBC building nga! omg...


----------



## Kohen_Heim32

wow didn't know Manila is booming with projects! nice job.. but I hope the city will invest more at the street level though.. sorry but the streets of Manila do not look as good and as neat as those in Singapore, Koala Lumpur and Bangkok.. sorry again no offense intended..


----------



## lochinvar

It's always been like that. The government is always playing catch up with the private sector.


----------



## zaguric2

:cheers:


----------



## Sid Vicious

Kohen_Heim32 said:


> wow didn't know Manila is booming with projects! nice job.. but I hope the city will invest more at the street level though.. sorry but the streets of Manila do not look as good and as neat as those in Singapore, Koala Lumpur and Bangkok.. sorry again no offense intended..


it is kuala lumpur! koalas you would find in australia!


----------



## Apex101

*Makati*: One Central (top pic), Knightsbridge and Gramercy Residences (bottom)


buildingsII by NEVINTOT_BANTOT, on Flickr


over looking Makati by NEVINTOT_BANTOT, on Flickr


----------



## leofriends




----------



## leofriends




----------



## leofriends




----------



## mr_peanutbutter

Manila-X said:


> I do hope that the Greenhills Redevelopment does not get rid of what the mall is well known for, tiangge, computer / software hub and stores that cater to collectors especially those into toys / action figures / Gundam.


I don't think they will do that. Greenhills has already trademarked itself as a kind of mall catering to such specialty and taking that away from it is something crazy and unnecessary.


----------



## tita01

*nice beautiful like it*



Apex101 said:


> *Makati*: One Central (top pic), Knightsbridge and Gramercy Residences (bottom)
> 
> 
> buildingsII by NEVINTOT_BANTOT, on Flickr
> 
> 
> over looking Makati by NEVINTOT_BANTOT, on Flickr


nice


----------



## Kerbs

*Lifestyle Center [mix|u/c] @ Century City, Makati PHILIPPINES*














































Taken 19-12-12 The digging has gone deeper and wider


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^

*@ Kerbs: WTF !!! I've noticed you've posted so many stolen pics (copy & paste) before and still keep on doing it. Re-posting other guys work including tintin47, Batang_genio and myself (InfinitiFX45) from the Philippine Forum Thread to International Forum Thread or other threads w/o giving due credit to the originator but just only to yourself is uncalled for. Rest assured I'll bring this up w/ the other guys and mods so they can cancel your account and banned you from SSC Philippine Forum. Do your own research and not acting like an impostor !!!* :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## Kerbs

^^ relax dude.. im just being "proud" we have project like this here in the philippines and dint even say that i own those photos, ok.. SORRY my fault for consolidating all picture without any notice and credits to the originator, next time i will not do this again.. if you want me to banned here just do it ..... I just want to share and inspired some other people here.. and BTW i'm not Impostor 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=602665847&ref=tn_tnmn
www.kerbsbalagtasphotography.com


----------



## InfinitiFX45

Kerbs said:


> ^^ relax dude.. im just being "proud" we have project like this here in the philippines and dint even say that i own those photos, ok.. SORRY my fault for consolidating all picture without any notice and credits to the originator, next time i will not do this again.. if you want me to banned here just do it ..... I just want to share and inspired some other people here.. and BTW i'm not Impostor
> 
> @ Kerbs, Thanks for responding !!! Your apology is accepted and next time give credit to all those who did the work. Same w/ you, we're just being proud and want to share to everyone. Sorry also for calling you out names. Let's move on !!! Peace


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO's The Maridien @ High Street South [38F|res|u/c] at BGC, Taguig City, Philippines*























































Source: http://www.alveoland.yolasite.com/high-street-south.php


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F|res|u/c] @ Makati City, Philippines*


----------



## tita01




----------



## tita01

original post by :hugodiekonig
from manila thread


----------



## SSC Metro Manila

project name?


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHOR LAND's Anchor Skysuites [55F|res|u/c] @ Binondo, Manila, Philippines*



hugodiekonig said:


>





hugodiekonig said:


> under construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> net find


----------



## anak_mm

Some Manila Projects Going up, scroll right >>








*_pardon my editing skills_


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^

*WOW that was an awesome work !!! Congrats anak_mm for a great job !!!* :banana: :cheers: :banana: :cheers: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## helorider14

tita01 said:


>


whats the name of this project? looks nice!


----------



## anak_mm

salamat infinitifx


----------



## InfinitiFX45

SSC Metro Manila said:


> project name?





helorider14 said:


> whats the name of this project? looks nice!


ANCHOR LAND's Anchor Skysuites [55F|res|u/c] @ Binondo, Manila, Philippines

Please check the previous post #2542


----------



## InfinitiFX45

anak_mm said:


> salamat infinitifx


*You're WELCOME !!! When can we see the rest of the photos ??? I'm excited to see 'em all !!! Do you mind me posting it on my FB account to share it to all friends/relatives !!!*


----------



## anak_mm

sure, the original photo was by bernardo agulo

when i have time or new renders are released (eg shang salcedo, pse?, bdo hq ), i wish ermita/binondo & the rest of taguig can be seen, there are many projects in those areas


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Four Season Riviera [4T|35F|res|u/c] @ Binondo, Manila, Philippines*


----------



## tita01

Newest Project in Manila

Kroma Tower [52F|res]
Royal Birch Tower [?F|res|pro]
Royal Oak Tower [60F|res|pro]
The Royalton [65F|res|pro]
Capitol Commons [mix]
Viridian at Greenhills [53F|res] Greenhills Development


wow


----------



## tita01

*?????*



RonnieR said:


> *SWISS-BELHOTEL NORTH ORIENTAL GARDEN SUITES and RESIDENCES, 30F, u/c, QC*



natayo na po ba ito???

:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## miko_skyhigh1

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *FEDERAL LAND's Four Season Riviera [4T|35F|res|u/c] @ Binondo, Manila, Philippines*


WOW! Finally, another good project located along the periphery of the Pasig River. This will signal the revitalization of the properties along the river. We need more projects like this to restore the vigor that this part of Old Manila once was.:banana:


----------



## leofriends

*Pasig River Rehabilitation*










http://palafoxassociates.com/category_wfrondev.php


----------



## leofriends

*METRO CLUB Muntinlupa*










http://palafoxassociates.com/category_Masterplanned_Communities.php


----------



## leofriends

*Marikina CBD*










http://palafoxassociates.com/category_Masterplanned_Communities.php


----------



## leofriends

*Navotas City Development Plan*










http://64.19.142.12/palafoxassociates.com/uploads/photos/163_big.jpg


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MOLDEX's The Grand Towers [2T|47F|res|t/o] @ Vito Cruz, Manila, Philippines*


----------



## reyvil888

*The SM Aura*









Originally posted by Reign



missionary said:


>


----------



## lochinvar

This is a waste of premium lots. You can build several tall buildings in the space allotted for this one building. hno:


----------



## raldude21

baka proposed lang po yan
ganyan naman po tayo hanggang proposal lang haha
mabuti pa yung drawing ko,,
*columnar world trade towers*
with a bridge in the middle of 36th floor (eACH TOWER)








it's better to have perspective city 










*MY IMAGINARY CITY*


----------



## poker.face

psicom said:


> anybody knows about Pearl of the Pacific proposed project in Makati w/c is 700m tall...130-140flrs...( i dont know exactly the project name, correct me if im wrong)





raldude21 said:


> *Pearl of the Pacific* 137 story skyscraper for Makati City, Philippines. It is a venture of Federaland Development Corporation. Its estimated height is 700 metres (2,300 ft); become the tallest man-made structure and tallest building in the Philippines upon completion.
> 
> source:*WIKIPEDIA*


could it be this supertall tower at the background?









photo originally posted by thomasian for the Avant at the Fort, and btw, this image is posted way back in 2007


----------



## tita01

imposible na lopez centre yan kasi color gray yon


----------



## Manila-X

poker.face said:


> could it be this supertall tower at the background?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo originally posted by thomasian for the Avant at the Fort, and btw, this image is posted way back in 2007


It would be possible. But for now, there are no plans of even constructing it so the leaves as a *visionary project*.

But the centre of the Ayala Triangle Park is the perfect place to construct such super tall.


----------



## raldude21

tama may leaflet ako nyan Avant at the Fort matagal ko na rin napansin yung nasa likod nyan.baka yan na nga joke


----------



## psicom

maybe its not sir, the image should be at least times 2.5 its height...and there's also 2 proposed tower with more than 400 m height...(maybe the image behind is one of the two proposed 440m tower) wishing one of them put into reality.. hehe


----------



## Apex101

*Zuellig Bulding*


Manila, Makati - HDR  by Patrick Mag, on Flickr


----------



## Apex101

*BSA Twin Towers (right) and SM Megamall Carpark (left)*










BSA Twin Towers and SM Carpark by percivallestillero, on Flickr


----------



## tita01

BSA Twin Towers @ 215 m tallest twin tower in the philippines


----------



## CarltonHill

I thought that the Pearl of the Pacific would be built in the city of Marikina... (correct me if i'm wrong)
and for the BSA Twins, i thought it was only 197m.... and the tallest twins is St. Francis Shangri-La Place @ 213m... again, correct me if i'm wrong..


----------



## anak_mm

^^bsa twins' official height is 215m which include the spire. although in person st francis twins looks much taller.


----------



## tita01

check ctbuh list tallest building in the philippines st francis height is @ 215m


----------



## tita01

Remaining bullish on the commercial segment, Anchor Land developed the much anticipated Two Shopping Center in Pasay City.
The 10 Advantages of Anchor Land's Two Shopping Center

1. It is Baclaran's largest integrated retail and wholesale shopping center, with six levels and an area of almost 60,000 sqm.

2. It is connected via a foot bridge to the LRT/MRT station.

3. It has a 10,000 sqm platform car parking. 

4. It is equipped with the most advanced automatic fire warning and sprinkler system.

5. Its master plan includes an exclusive residential condominium, reducing transportation time for unit owners and shopping center tenants.

6. It has a centralized air conditioning system, cargo elevator and thirteen (13) escalators.

7. It houses established banks and ATM facilities.

8. It has an expansive food court, with quick service restaurants like Jollibee, Greenwich, and Chowking.

9. It has a courier and express logistics service counter. Cargo can be delivered to locations all over the country.

10. It is protected by 24-hour security and CCTV monitoring.


----------



## raldude21

*The Mind museum at BGC*
































*The TRion Towers*








*The Infinity tower[/B










The SM aura @ the Civic center
still under construction....











































Bonifacio High street south























*


----------



## leofriends

*From International Space station* 

*The brightest part is Manila *










*December 2011*

http://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/Videos/CrewEarthObservationsVideos/#philsea_iss_20111020


----------



## the glimpser

_My own take on PH's most anticipated projects for the new year.._

*PH’s most anticipated projects of 2012*



> *1 Philippines’ most eco-responsible high-rise building*. The bamboo-and-flowing-water-inspired Zuellig building located at the corner of Makati Avenue and Paseo de Roxas in Makati City is scheduled to be completed in 2012.
> 
> Within this 33-story building lie several innovative technologies that enabled it to become the country’s first to be precertified as Gold level under the Leadership for Energy and Environmental Design Core and Shell (LEED-CS) program of the United States Green Building Council.
> 
> Upon completion, the Zuellig building is even aiming for the LEED Platinum certification, the highest level granted by the USGBC.
> 
> *2 The country’s tallest building.* Towering near the intersection of Makati Avenue and Kalayaan Avenue is the newly crowned tallest building in the Philippines.
> 
> Launched in 2007, The Gramercy Residences at Century City rises 73 stories or 302 meters beating the previous title holder, the 52-story- and 259-meter Philippine Bank of Communications Tower on Ayala Avenue.
> 
> The Gramercy Residences at Century City, which is the first residential tower to rise at the 3.4-hectare mixed-use Century City, is set to be completed and turned over to its residents in 2012.
> 
> Aside from the prestige that the building offers its future residents, Gramercy Residences at Century City will feature three floors of hyper-amenities called the Skypark.
> 
> Located 36 stories above the ground and traversing the entire width of the building, the breathtaking Skypark will feature waterfalls, infinity pools, a designer restaurant, health club and more.
> 
> *3 Philippines’ latest international caliber indoor arena.* With a full house capacity of 20,000, the SM Mall of Asia Arena is 5,000 more than the current benchmark in sports and concert venues, the Smart Araneta Coliseum.
> 
> Set to open in May 2012, the SM MOA Arena is set to become the new home of the University Athletics Association of the Philippines and the National Collegiate Athletic Association.
> 
> The MOA Arena in Pasay City features world-class standards of operations and premium facilities—considering that it even plans to invite teams of the National Basketball Association to hold its games here—including seats that feature cup holders and those that could be retracted.
> 
> The MOA Arena also offers 40-room corporate suites that could accommodate 20 persons (each room has its own mini-bar, couches, restroom and viewing area).
> 
> It is connected to a 2,000-capacity car park.
> 
> *4 The country’s most exclusive yet affordable enclave.*
> Located on E. Rodriguez Jr. Avenue (C5) near the corner of Ortigas avenue in Pasig City, The Grove by Rockwell is the first foray in the upper middle-income market of high-end real estate developer Rockwell Land Corp.
> 
> Early buyers must be celebrating as Rockwell Land is set to turn over the two of the six 24-story towers in June 2012. These two towers will feature units made up of a mix of garden units, flats, lofts and Z-lofts.
> 
> Designed to bring the Rockwell lifestyle to Ortigas, The Grove by Rockwell is designed for those who demand luxury and comfort.
> 
> Seventy-five percent of 5.4 hectare property was devoted to open space and landscaped greenery. Rockwell Land Corp. even partnered with Dallas-based architect Don Wilder and world-class landscape artist Karl Princic to create secluded pocket gardens, winding trails and landscapes that will give its residents the feeling of being far away from the city (despite the fact that the place is just right across shopping mecca, the Tiendesitas).


http://business.inquirer.net/37791/ph%E2%80%99s-most-anticipated-projects-of-2012

*1.*


todjikid said:


>


*2.*


InformaticIAN said:


>


*3.*


Jets95 said:


> ]


*4.*


rubix_cube321 said:


>



_I also want to include this two into the list: *The Mind Museum in Taguig* which will open March this year; and *Two E-com Center in Pasay*, with a BPO office opening this month.. kay:_

*Mind Museum*


Kintoy said:


>


*Two E-com Center*


jasetiojanco said:


>



_Thanks to those who originally posted the photos!_


----------



## dc88

Twin Oaks


amarav said:


>





amarav said:


> Twin Oaks Place progress as of January 23, 2012


----------



## Minsk

*New designs for luxury tower in Manila*










http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=18822


----------



## ilivebacolod

Minsk said:


> *New designs for luxury tower in Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=18822


Can't wait to buy a unit here! :cheers:


----------



## tita01

tita01 said:


> Address: #2 Gilmore Ave. corner N. Domingo St., Brgy. Valencia, QC
> 
> Developer: The Developer of Canyon Woods and Canyon Cove
> Official Number of Floors : 22 Floors (No 13F)
> Height: 108.6 meters
> Total Units: 486 units Loft Types (Bi-level)
> Floor to Floor Height: 2.5m lower level
> Floor to Floor Height: 2.1m upper level
> Floor to Floor Height: 4.0m GF to 2F
> Floor to Floor Height: 3.1m 2F to 3F
> Floor to Floor Height: 4.6m 3F to 4F
> Land Area: 1,841.00 sqm
> Built-up Area: 32,892.90sqm
> 
> Commercial - Lower Ground / GF / 2nd and 3rd Levels 67 units
> Amenities - 4F
> Residential - 5th to 23rd Floors
> Loft Type - 5th to 21st Floors
> Penthouse - 22nd and 23rd Floor
> 
> http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/6295-gilmore-tower


----------



## tita01

tita01 said:


> CAMELLA CONDO HOMES – in front of ATENEO, KATIPUNAN


----------



## reign

*Ayala Center Redevelopment*
Holiday Inn Hotel
Fairmont/Raffles Hotel
Park Terraces Residences
New Glorietta Mall



RonnieR said:


> Nice, fast....


----------



## Manila-X

CarltonHill said:


> I thought that the Pearl of the Pacific would be built in the city of Marikina... (correct me if i'm wrong)
> and for the BSA Twins, i thought it was only 197m.... and the tallest twins is St. Francis Shangri-La Place @ 213m... again, correct me if i'm wrong..


It would be impractical and even *crazy* to build a supertall in a suburban area such as Marikina which is mostly residential or industrial.


----------



## leofriends

^^ basta watg lang sa makati paranaque pasig taguig etch na malapit sa airport... di na papakialamanan ng NAIA yan...


----------



## reign

*Manila Bay Resorts*



boy_turista said:


> Japanese investor breaks ground at Bagong Nayong Pilipino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EARL VICTOR ROSERO, GMA News*January 26, 2012 4:53pm*3**1*Email3*ShareThis7**The fourth major investor in the Bagong Nayong Pilipino entertainment complex forged ahead with a* $2-billion integrated resort project Thursday on a 45-hectare site at the Manila Bay Reclaimed Area*, saying that the venture will create 15,000 jobs.*Japan-based Universal Entertainment Corp. noted its Manila Bay Resorts venture will become “the next major world-class entertainment, shopping and gaming destination in Asia.”*Its subsidiary, Tiger Resorts, Leisure and Entertainment Inc., said construction will commence next February while the formal opening is expected in the third quarter of 2014.*“The entertainment complex will have two luxury casino hotels hosting 450 and 600 rooms, respectively... A 1000-room*budget*hotel*will also be put up within the resort, targeting to reach a wider market,” the resort developer said.*Speaking through an interpreter, Universal Entertainment chair Kazuo Okada said *construction will start with the large-scale water fountain and then progress to the other components, including an indoor beach club encased under a huge glass dome. The complex will also have high-end*fashionboutiques and outlet malls.**“Manila Bay Resorts seeks to attract business travelers and tourists from all over Asia especially the Chinese market,” according to Tiger Resorts. The tourism markets of Japan, South Korea, Singapore and Hong Kong were also eyed.






boy_turista said:


>


----------



## ilivebacolod

d/p


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*UNIVERSAL ENTERTAINMENT's Manila Bay Resorts Complex*

Originally Posted by *boy_turista*









Originally Posted by *DCRJ*


----------



## Manila-X

leofriends said:


> ^^ basta watg lang sa makati paranaque pasig taguig etch na malapit sa airport... di na papakialamanan ng NAIA yan...


Makati is still the best place to construct high-rise towers especially supertalls. It is already known for such structures and has a strong ground bedrock foundation.

Most international aircraft do not fly through Makati but through *Taguig* usually the C-5 route.


----------



## manila_boy




----------



## leofriends

WTF... that's stunning...


----------



## raldude21

sana meron na rin tayong world trade center tower katulad sa NY.

itong drawing ko pede itayo ito sa makati area ,haha 








sample WTC 420m-115 stories!!!

click here to view MY imaginary city


----------



## raldude21

para sa akin ok lang magtayo ng 500 m and below na supertall kaysa 
sa 700 meters
*IMPOSIBLE*

click here to view MY imaginary city


----------



## Manila-X

raldude21 said:


> sana meron na rin tayong world trade center tower katulad sa NY.
> 
> itong drawing ko pede itayo ito sa makati area ,haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sample WTC 420m-115 stories!!!


You mean an office complex like The Rockefeller Centre in NY or Pacific Place in HK. Ayala Tower was supposed to be constructed in the same way but only Tower-1 was completed. Tower-2 was not built and it was supposed to be taller than Tower-1. 

Than you have Tower-3 which was supposed to be a supertall.


----------



## raldude21

thnx Manila-X


----------



## tita01

bicolano_ako said:


> Kung Hei Fat Choi!
> Here are the latest pics for Birch Tower Condo Manila.
> Now on the 52nd floor (last floor)


*Topping - off Birch Tower Tallest Building in City Of Manila?*


----------



## Manila-X

From how I see it, the majority of those living in high-rises in Manila or Caloocan are Chinese Filipinos or Chinese living in The Philippines.


----------



## r0mm3l

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *UNIVERSAL ENTERTAINMENT's Manila Bay Resorts Complex*


NICE! :cheers: but i hope they will build a skyscraper instead of building those boxy buildings.,


----------



## tita01

Other Under Construction Completion @ 2012,2013,2014,2015,2016 (150m up)(unofficial)
1.Discover Primea -250m
2.Knighsbridge Residences -250m
3.Arnaiz Tower-197m
4.Edades Tower-180-190m+
5.Eton Tower Makati- 180m+
6.Amorsolo Tower-158m
7.Stratford Residences-312m(tallest building in philippines 2015)
8.Centuria Medical Arts Building-150m+
9.Park Terraces Point Tower-210m
10.Park Terraces 1-187m
11.Park Terraces 2-187m
12.Alphaland Tower-171m
13.Alphaland Makati Place-150m
14.Milano Residences-196m
15.Eaton Hotel-200m+
16.One Shangrila Place 1-227m
17.One Shangrila Place 2-227m
18.Marco Polo Ortigas-170m+
19.Twin Oak Place 1- 170m+
20.Acqua Private Residences 1-160m+
21.Acqua Private Residences 2-170m+
22.Acqua Private Residences 3-180m+(turnover 2016)
23.Axis Residences 1- 150m+
24.Axis Residences 2- 150m+
25.Twin Oak Place 2- 170m+
26.Cybergate Beta-150m+
27.Iris [email protected] Tivoli-150m+
28.Bauhinia [email protected] Tivoli-150m+
29.Flair Tower 1-160m+
30.Flair Tower 2-160m+
31.8 Forbestown Road-194m
32.Trion Towers 2- 170m+
33.Arya Residences 1-150m+
34.Arya Residences 2-170m+
35.Meranti Tower-160m+
36.West Tower @ Serendra-170m+
37.Victoria Towers A-150M
38.Victoria Towers B-150M
39.Victoria Towers C-150M
40.Grand Hyatt-250m
[email protected]
42.Saint Regis-150m+
43.Grand Riviera Suites-230m
44.GA Skysuites-220m
45.Wil Tower Mall 1-180m+
46.Eastwood Le Grand 2-160m+
47.Birch Residences-200m+
48.Trion Tower 1 -170m+
49. The Beaufort 1 - 170m+
50. The Beaufort 2 - 170m+
51. Malate Bayview Mansion-160m+
52. Mercedes Building -150m
53. RCBC Saving Building -165m
54.Wharton Parksuites-154m
55.Green Residences-150m
56.Admiral Baysuites-179m+
57.Anchor Skysuites-193m+
58.La Verti Residences-150m+
59.La Verti Residences-150m+
60.Gramercy Residences-302m(2012)
61.Lancaster Atrium Hotel-158m
62.One Central-180m?
63.Zuelllig Building-155m(2012)
64.Aspire Tower- 160m+


----------



## reign

*One Central*



crossboneka said:


>


----------



## dc88

we are the only one in asia that has bansot skyline..khit ung vietnam my supertall n. whats really the height allowed in makati?


----------



## leofriends

ganun tlga malapit sa airport ehh... mas dense naman ung sa manila... sa kanila mga 1 kilometro ata ung pagitan nung mga building.... :lol:


----------



## dc88

for me one super-tower that will stand out, that will make manila tourist destination..!


----------



## leofriends

Remember pagcor tower.. the one that is crapped out... that will happen if there will be a proposal beyond 400 meters...


----------



## leofriends

Construction | Residential | Metro Manila | Groundbreaking 2011 | Completed 2014 (expected) | 165.0 meter / 541.3 feet | 47 Floors | Views 96 | Added by Eduard Elaydo Uy, 19 Aug 2011


----------



## leofriends

*MAKATI | One Central [50F+42F|res]*












RonnieR said:


> breathtaking One Central and its surroundings.


----------



## el palmesano

amazing the last tower!


----------



## filcan

One Central is Manila's version of the Flatiron Building. :cheers:


----------



## raldude21

sana meron tayung supertall tower na kayang masurpass ang hanoi landmark sa vietnam
at baiyoke sky tower sa bangkok haha


----------



## reign

*Alphaland Tower*









Originally posted by IslandsonPH



crossboneka said:


>


----------



## Manila-X

dc88 said:


> we are the only one in asia that has bansot skyline..khit ung vietnam my supertall n. whats really the height allowed in makati?


Metro Manila has one of the most impressive skylines in South East Asia. It is tall, dense and well organized. Hanoi may have it's supertall but the city has not created a dramatic skyline.

We do have a supertall topped out which is The Gramercy. As of now, Manila, Bangkok and KL are the only current major cities in ASEAN with supertall structures. 

Singapore will never have a supertall structure if the 280 m height restriction is not lifted. Jakarta have supertalls planned but as for now, it's skyline is like Metro Manila's minus The Gram.


----------



## Manila-X

raldude21 said:


> sana meron tayung supertall tower na kayang masurpass ang hanoi landmark sa vietnam
> at baiyoke sky tower sa bangkok haha


Heard of Gramercy?


----------



## miko_skyhigh1

Manila-X said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> We have The Gram already topped out and is already a supertall.
> 
> At least Manila is not like Singapore with a 280 m height restriction.


Unfortunately, the Gram ain't a supertall.hno:


----------



## reign

Corporate News
Business World
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Posted on January 30, 2012 10:14:47 PM

*Raffles, Fairmont projects in Makati to be open by second half of 2012*

INTERNATIONAL hotel and resort brands Raffles and Fairmont are set to open their first joint Philippine development in Makati City in the second semester this year catering to the local luxury market, a top hotel official said yesterday.

Construction of the mixed-use, high-end development dubbed “Fairmont Makati & Raffles Suites” started in 2008 by Saudi Arabia-based Kingdom Hotel Investments and listed developer Ayala Land, Inc., and is on track for completion and turnover by September this year, Randy Zupanski, Raffles Makati managing director, told BusinessWorld in an interview yesterday.

“The residential part will be finished in July, and the hotel part by September,” Mr. Zupanski said.

The 30-storey complex is composed of three sections: 237-unit luxury Raffles Residences; 32-suite Raffles Hotel; and 280-room Fairmont Hotel. The complex will rise on the corner of Arnaiz and Makati Avenues in the Greenbelt area, and will cater to a growing luxury market of businessmen and tourists alike, he said.

The complex’s amenities will be shared between the Raffles and Fairmont brands, including a 900-square meter ballroom that can accommodate 680 diners, as well as, a local version of the Long Bar, a dining fixture at the Raffles Hotel Singapore.


----------



## Manila-X

miko_skyhigh1 said:


> Unfortunately, the Gram ain't a supertall.hno:


You're the only one saying that! :bash:


----------



## miko_skyhigh1

Manila-X said:


> You're the only one saying that! :bash:


Other experts in this field have said the same things. Browse thru the local Gram thread.


----------



## Manila-X

miko_skyhigh1 said:


> Other experts in this field have said the same things. Browse thru the local Gram thread.


I check that thread several times. Anyway, I'm not going to argue about it in this thread let alone the other.


----------



## reign

*Eton Residence Greenbelt* ( left building)


----------



## tita01

MANILA | Torre de Manila [res]
This is the former site of the art deco Jai Alai building, across Luneta.


Newest Developments in Manila


----------



## Kintoy

miko the supertall measurer. and he calls himself the "expert" in the field lol


----------



## SSC Metro Manila

Kintoy said:


> miko the supertall measurer. and he calls himself the "expert" in the field lol


YOU MADE MY DAY :tiasd:


----------



## miko_skyhigh1

Kintoy said:


> miko the supertall measurer. and he calls himself the "expert" in the field lol


:lol::lol: 

But i do agree with your statement, dude . ^^.:cheers:

Experienced architects or better yet engineers who clearly has the technical know how in this field are the 'real' experts and not some lay person like you who are only good at nitpicking.:lol::lol:

bwuuhhhhhhhaaaaa!!!:banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's One Castilla Place [31F|res] @ Valencia, Quezon City*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Fisher Mall @ Quezon Ave cor. Roosevelt Ave, Quezon City*

*Photos Courtesy by [dx]:*


----------



## Manila-X

Fisher Mall looks really nice. I hope to see some nice spectrum light effects in there!


----------



## el palmesano

tita01 said:


> MANILA | Torre de Manila [res]
> This is the former site of the art deco Jai Alai building, across Luneta.
> 
> 
> Newest Developments in Manila


what will be that?? with philippine style??


----------



## el palmesano

watching videos from EFE a found this:


it says that government is resoring intramuros, do you have pictures of that??






a saw this video, it seems that Manila Intramuros before war was truly amazing


----------



## Kintoy

miko_skyhigh1 said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> But i do agree with your statement, dude . ^^.:cheers:
> 
> Experienced architects or better yet engineers who clearly has the technical know how in this field are the 'real' experts and not some lay person like you who are only good at nitpicking.:lol::lol:
> 
> bwuuhhhhhhhaaaaa!!!:banana:


where did you get your PhD in supertall measuring? Recto University? :lol:


----------



## reign

*Arya Residences*


InfinitiFX45 said:


> Guys, just want to share to everyone the latest render for this project. Thanks !!!
> 
> *ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|45F&39F|res|u/c] @ BGC, Taguig City*





@tbp said:


> taken Jan.31, 2012


----------



## reign

el palmesano said:


> watching videos from EFE a found this:
> 
> it says that government is resoring intramuros, do you have pictures of that??
> 
> a saw this video, it seems that Manila Intramuros before war was truly amazing


One of the restoration work at Intramuros
*The Ayuntamiento*


diz said:


> Thanks for the pics! Looks like they did a really good job with Ayuntamiento. Props to IA.





jeff1101 said:


> Finally I was off to Intramuros. I was originally planning to take a photographic survey of the maestranza curtain wall and I really thought there was something to see (I gathered that from the news that the work was supposed to be completed back in January of this year)
> 
> Anyway I proceeded to take pictures of the Ayuntamiento restoration instead. This is the state of work since (Nov 10, 2011) and it seems to be proceeding quite nicely. And like the Luneta hotel, the works seems to be of the same high quality. (albeit with modern building materials)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The below picture shows the installation of the balustrade at the top of the building. I also like the look of the wood frames (or is it faux wood?) they used for the windows. Very elegant looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is the front of the building facing plaza roma. From the main entrance I was able to take a look at the inside and they were already working on the grand staircase! I could actually see carvings being installed in the ceiling of the grand staircase and it really looked grand like in 'grand old style'. I cannot wait once they open this building up to visitors.  It would add another attraction to tourists in intramuros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a stitch panorama I made of Plaza Roma. Once the Ayuntamiento is finished, Plaza Roma will once again be complete.


----------



## reign

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *TICINO's One High Street [45F|res|pro] @ BGC, Taguig City*


Update


@tbp said:


> here are some updates for One high street. Too bad i can't find the thread i started last year. it could've shown how the progress went


----------



## tita01

nice dwevwelopments


----------



## shyaman

- dp -


----------



## reign

*Avant at the Fort*



@tbp said:


> here are some updates for Avant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Avant and One Mckinley Place somehow complement each other


----------



## reign

*The Mind Museum*



geebeng said:


>


----------



## reign

*8 Forbestown Road* , *BGC*











@tbp said:


> construction updates:


----------



## dc88

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7153/6805404771_7f4a8e1a86_b.jpg








http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7141/6805400021_80228a542a_b.jpg


----------



## el palmesano

reign said:


> One of the restoration work at Intramuros
> *The Ayuntamiento*


oh!! great!!

are there more restorations??


----------



## reign

el palmesano said:


> oh!! great!!
> 
> are there more restorations??


For more photos of Intramuros pls. visit the Philippine Forum
Heritage thread / Ciudad Murada : Intramuros de Manila

http://http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457449


----------



## diz

great projects!


----------



## raldude21

diz said:


> great projects!


so nice


----------



## reign

*Ascendas Tower 2 ,BGC*



IslandSon.PH said:


> :cheers:
> 
> http://bpap.org/bpap/presentations/Ascendas%20BPAP%20Presentation.pdf


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Manila-X said:


> I'm not going to repeat it again, it is the Singapore skyline on the background!


lol nice eye


----------



## tita01

mapanuri ang galing


----------



## reign

*Festival Supermall Expansion*



JulZ said:


> from the link provided by kq90


----------



## tita01

*Privato Tower**25 Storey 70-80m*


----------



## reign

*Ascott Hotel , BGC*


----------



## [email protected]

gaano po ba kalaki in terms of total gross leasable area ang festival supermall pag narenovate?


----------



## leofriends

^^ im not sure but heard that it would be doubled.. not really sure but good news indeed...


----------



## reign

Existing floor area of Festival Supermall is 200,000 sq.meters while the proposed expansion is 100,000 sq. meters.



[email protected] said:


> gaano po ba kalaki in terms of total gross leasable area ang festival supermall pag narenovate?


----------



## leofriends

^^ that must be a 50% change...


----------



## [email protected]

leofriends said:


> ^^ that must be a 50% change...


So hindi rin pala pasok sa Top 20 Biggest Malls in the World kahit may expansion, kasi ung top 15 malls in the world nasa millions ang figures ng gross leasable area....
tsk,tsk sayang but anyway very nice mall..


----------



## tita01

*Torre De Manila 130-140m 40 Floors, Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Torre de Manila [47F|res] @ Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila (across Rizal Park)*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res|pro] @ Capitol Commons, Pasig City*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' The Viridian Tower [53F|res|u/c] @ Greenhills, San Juan*


----------



## reign

Awesome !



crossboneka said:


> some on-going projects and proposals in BGC that i know -- forgive me if i'm missing out something here. anyway, what surprises me most after when compiling all these projects in BGC, i did makati next and was pleasantly surprised to find out there's in fact more on-going projects in makati than in BGC. unfortunately i'm still not done with makati yet, but will continue as soon as i can get my hands on it again
> 
> more to do in ortigas, manila, qc, muntinlupa and the rest.
> 
> i guess it will take a little more time before BGC takes over makati


----------



## tita01

wow very nice ^^^^^^^


----------



## tita01

crossboneka said:


> hey guys! finally i was able to complete makati!!! but sadly this time i only included projects that are under construction, meaning only those with rebars and cranes are considered, otherwise i'd be overwhelmed with too many proposed buildings many are in preparation stages now, e.g., the Trump Tower Manila.
> 
> btw, after working on this Makati compilation and BGC previously, i went ahead and checked how Manila fares with Makati and BGC, and to my surprise, my initial list almost surpassed makati in the number of UC projects in manila. can you believe that? anyway, it would take some time before i could make something like the below presentation for manila.
> 
> in the meantime, please enjoy makati
> 
> *Makati*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i figured i should edit BGC to exlude proposals/prep so it would be fair for makati
> 
> *BGC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming up soon...
> 
> *Ortigas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Quezon City
> 
> Muntinlupa*


----------



## SSC Metro Manila

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: 

Never thought Manila has this number of U/C buildings...!


----------



## leofriends

^^ in fact, U/C buildings on manila are on slowdown state because of economic slowdown.. hope that our president do the right Job..


----------



## Kintoy

Fairmont Hotel/Raffles Suites


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Lifestyle Center [mix|u/c] @ Century City, Makati*




























tintin47 said:


>


----------



## reign

*Venice Luxury Residences* [ 7x30 Floors]



fnocom said:


> Site Update as of Feb 2012


----------



## reign

*8 Forbestown Road , BGC* [53F][Res]



fnocom said:


> Site Update as of Feb 2012


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Lifestyle Center [mix|u/c] @ Century City, Makati*



InfinitifX45; said:


> tintin47 said:
Click to expand...


----------



## davemap2010

calaguyo said:


> Guys, do you think Manila can compete with Bangkok, Hong Kong and Singapore in terms of high rises in the next 5 - 10 years?
> 
> Currently Manila has 700 highrises (>35 metres), but how many are under construction?
> 
> At least 35 meters high:
> 
> Hong Kong	7,685
> Singapore	4,368
> Seoul 2,877
> Tokyo	2,702
> Osaka	1,463
> Mumbai	1,223
> Bangkok	1,106
> Shanghai	1,057
> Beijing 899
> K. Lumpur 725
> Manila 702
> Jakarta 671
> 
> Source!





InfinitiFX45 said:


> *Lifestyle Center [mix|u/c] @ Century City, Makati*
> 
> 
> 
> InfinitifX45; said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice Rendering but Kalayaan Ave wont look like this
Click to expand...


----------



## Manila-X

calaguyo said:


> ^Great! So by 2015 - 2020 Manila will have ~1,200 high-rises!


Manila is among the top skylines and it is fine as it is.

The most important is, these high-rise developments are used to their potential such as provide living space for the metro's large population, provide office space for potential companies and so on.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA TOWERS Intima [29F|res] @ Paco, Manila*



derf said:


>


----------



## tita01

mightyrai said:


> *SEE HOW FAR YOU'VE COME*
> In all of Chinatown, only one address gives you the best, most privileged piece of Manila. Let's you own a home fit for a king. And puts you on top of the world, where you can begin life anew in absolute luxury, Noble Place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Noble Place, command the most beautiful views. Look out on the green of the Intramuros golf course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Take in the famous sunset of Manila Bay.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And beyond, see the Pasig River as it runs through the heart of Manila.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *YOUR VERY OWN PIECE OF MANILA*
> Noble Place. Rising at the corner of Juan Luna and Dasmarinas streets in Chinatown, your brand-new 47-story address lets you call the city of Manila your home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IN THE CENTER OF EVERYTHING*
> Enjoy a prime locaton that's close to corporate, banking and financial institutions, historical heritage buildings, exciting shopping malls and leisure centers and the very best Chinese schools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VIEWS UNLIKE ANY OTHER*
> Indulge in the beauty of the urban landscape. Select units on the 8th to 38th floors offer a 180-degree view of Manila. Condos on the 39th to 47th levels treat residents a 360-degree panoramic vistas of the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AN ADDRESS FIT FOR A KING*
> Noble Place is a welcoming and pampering haven. Own a studio 38 square meters in size. Or live in luxury in a unit with two to five bedrooms, ranging from 88 square meters to 195 square meters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LIFESTYLE CONVENIENCES AND AMENITIES*
> Balcony, Video intercom, Telephone / internet-ready lines, Provision for cable TV, continuous water supply, Backup power, Advanced fire protection system, 24-hour security system, High-speed elevators, Multi-level parking, Lap pool overlooking Pasig River, Outdoor spa, Pool and in-pool lounges, Children's pool, Badminton Court, Tent pavillion, Picnic area, Barbecue arbor, Reading deck, Children's pool, Clubhouse, Game room, Day care center / tutoring room, Business center, Gym / spa / sauna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FOR INQUIRIES CONTACT:*
> RYAN DIZON
> 许书渊
> Landline - 5096340
> Globe - 0926-6259988
> Sun - 0932-3617797


The Noble Place


----------



## reign

*Three Ecom Center @ Mall of Asia Complex* [15F][com]


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Land's ThreeE -Com Center [6F|bpo|u/c] @ Mall of Asia Complex*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

reign said:


> *Three Ecom Center @ Mall of Asia Complex* [15F][com]


^^ ^^ ^^

*Corrections, it's only Six (6) Floors !!!* hno:

*SM Land's ThreeE -Com Center [6F|bpo|u/c] @ Mall of Asia Complex*


----------



## reign

^^^^

It's 2 floors per horizontal section in the render plus the podium for a total of 15 floors.

*ThreeE-comCenter*
*

Project Brief*


ThreeE-comCenter is the third in a series of four premier office buildings to comprise the business hub of SM Land within the Mall of Asia Complex in Pasay City.

Similar to its predecessor TwoE-comCenter, ThreeE-com will feature a strikingly iconic architecture and building design. *It will feature 15 levels of office space, as well as parking and mixed-use commercial and retail areas specifically on its fourth level podium*.

ThreeE-com is estimated to cover a gross floor area of 125,716 square meters, and 79,000 of gross leasable area.

Similar to the other E-com buildings as well, BPOs and technology-based enterprises are the target locators of this modern and efficient office structure, along with other location-dependent businesses who seek value-for-money office spaces and all the benefits and advantages

http://www.sm-land.com/commprop/?p=1716&aid=11576


----------



## InfinitiFX45

reign said:


> ^^^^
> 
> It's 2 floors per horizontal section in the render plus the podium for a total of 15 floors.
> 
> *ThreeE-comCenter*
> *
> 
> Project Brief*
> 
> 
> ThreeE-comCenter is the third in a series of four premier office buildings to comprise the business hub of SM Land within the Mall of Asia Complex in Pasay City.
> 
> Similar to its predecessor TwoE-comCenter, ThreeE-com will feature a strikingly iconic architecture and building design. *It will feature 15 levels of office space, as well as parking and mixed-use commercial and retail areas specifically on its fourth level podium*.
> 
> ThreeE-com is estimated to cover a gross floor area of 125,716 square meters, and 79,000 of gross leasable area.
> 
> Similar to the other E-com buildings as well, BPOs and technology-based enterprises are the target locators of this modern and efficient office structure, along with other location-dependent businesses who seek value-for-money office spaces and all the benefits and advantages
> 
> http://www.sm-land.com/commprop/?p=1716&aid=11576


Sorry Bro !!! Thanks for the info, I missed that one... Peace


----------



## reign

^^^^
No problem. 


*Grand Hyatt Residences , BGC*



crossboneka said:


> the other tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand Hyatt Manila*
> 
> grand hyatt now has a crane :banana:


----------



## filcan

I'm just wondering, are there any low-rise projects (residential subdivisions) being built in Metro Manila? Too much high-rise projects. :lol:


----------



## calaguyo

^In the near future, Metro Manila will be filled with high rises as this is more lucrative business than lowrise. The good effects are, more wider roads will be opened and sewerage/waste management system will be more efficient.

But I hope that despite of massive building of high rises, large urban parks and gardens will also be available in every district.


----------



## tita01

*Japanese to build world’s 2nd highest tower in QC*

JAPAN’s Mitsubishi Electric Corp. is said to be interested in buying Manila Seedling Bank Foundation Inc.’s seven-hectare property on Edsa and Quezon Avenue in Quezon City for P100,000 a square meter to put up the second tallest tower in the world.

City administrator Victor Endriga says Mitsubishi’s representatives met with him and Mayor Herbert Bautista to discuss their plan to build the tower that will house telecommunications companies, radio and television networks , commercial establishments and restaurants.

“If things get going, the tower offer will be the world’s second tallest next to Tokyo’s [634-meter] Sky Tree,” Endriga told the Manila Standard.

He said Mitsubishi showed Bautista a blueprint of its plan to transform the Manila Seedling Bank property into an eco-tourism hub under a public-private partnership.

“The mayor was overwhelmed,” Endriga said. Apart from theP7 billion in projected income from the sale of Manila Seedling Bank, Endriga said, the city was anticipating a bigger business tax collection once the telecommunications tower started operations.

“We will not spend a single centavo,” he said.

City officials were surprised when the Mitsubishi executives arranged an appointment with them, Endriga said.

“It came to their knowledge that the nursery and seedling bank was auctioned off to the city in 2010 and on July 6, 2011,” he said.

“Manila Seedling owed the city government P42 million in real-property taxes,” he said.

“We believe it does not have the money to pay us until July 6.” Rio N. Araja

http://www.manilastandardtoday.com/...12/March/10/news6.isx&n=news&d=/2012/March/10

ang sabe~!!!! exciting


----------



## Carlosaur

:banana::cheers:


tita01 said:


> *Japanese to build world’s 2nd highest tower in QC*
> 
> JAPAN’s Mitsubishi Electric Corp. is said to be interested in buying Manila Seedling Bank Foundation Inc.’s seven-hectare property on Edsa and Quezon Avenue in Quezon City for P100,000 a square meter to put up the second tallest tower in the world.
> 
> City administrator Victor Endriga says Mitsubishi’s representatives met with him and Mayor Herbert Bautista to discuss their plan to build the tower that will house telecommunications companies, radio and television networks , commercial establishments and restaurants.
> 
> “If things get going, the tower offer will be the world’s second tallest next to Tokyo’s [634-meter] Sky Tree,” Endriga told the Manila Standard.
> 
> He said Mitsubishi showed Bautista a blueprint of its plan to transform the Manila Seedling Bank property into an eco-tourism hub under a public-private partnership.
> 
> “The mayor was overwhelmed,” Endriga said. Apart from theP7 billion in projected income from the sale of Manila Seedling Bank, Endriga said, the city was anticipating a bigger business tax collection once the telecommunications tower started operations.
> 
> “We will not spend a single centavo,” he said.
> 
> City officials were surprised when the Mitsubishi executives arranged an appointment with them, Endriga said.
> 
> “It came to their knowledge that the nursery and seedling bank was auctioned off to the city in 2010 and on July 6, 2011,” he said.
> 
> “Manila Seedling owed the city government P42 million in real-property taxes,” he said.
> 
> “We believe it does not have the money to pay us until July 6.” Rio N. Araja
> 
> http://www.manilastandardtoday.com/...12/March/10/news6.isx&n=news&d=/2012/March/10
> 
> ang sabe~!!!! exciting


----------



## RonnieR

filcan said:


> I'm just wondering, are there any low-rise projects (residential subdivisions) being built in Metro Manila? Too much high-rise projects. :lol:


Unfortunately, none that I know. The government restricts the development of bungalow type houses in Metro Manila. 
As a result, for new projects, the private developers resort to townhouses or middle rise apartments/condos to cater those who don't like high rise living....



skywalker2008 said:


> *Binay: Ban single detached homes *
> 
> by Rey T. Salita
> 
> *THE construction of single detached residences will be banned in Metro Manila to optimize land use, Vice President Jejomar Binay told the Senate on Thursday.*
> 
> “We will start to regulate residential land use. We will have to go vertical and start constructing multi-story houses to maximize the remaining spaces,” said Binay, head of the Housing and Urban Development Coordinating Council.


----------



## leofriends

this is the skytree of Japan... this the second tallest tower in the world with 634m in height... this will encompasses the project on QC...









http://www.jnto.go.jp/webmaga/en/oct/images/photo/photo_24.jpg


----------



## tita01

sana ibigay na ung renders !!!! ^^^^


----------



## leofriends

but this comment on facebook bothers me.. which is true.. take a look on this...



> How can Mitsubishi, a Japanese company, BUY said property let alone BUILD a tower when Philippine Law prohibits this? The usual "lets jump the gun and make the announcement before ink is even put to paper" notwithstanding, I feel these government officials may be in for a huge disappointment.


I've just remembered a height restriction on the Metro that we've forgot.. hope that our officials don't bother this.. :lol:


----------



## driolive03

Gandang Project nyan )


----------



## tita01

leofriends said:


> but this comment on facebook bothers me.. which is true.. take a look on this...
> 
> 
> 
> I've just remembered a height restriction on the Metro that we've forgot.. hope that our officials don't bother this.. :lol:


hayaan mo think positive!!!!


----------



## juniordiscovery

*reply*



Carlosaur said:


> :banana::cheers:


Wow! Good news!:cheers:


----------



## leofriends

*World's 2nd Tallest Tower Soon to Rise in Quezon City?*

Tuesday, March 13, 2012












> MANILA, Philippines - Japan’s Mitsubishi Electric Corp. is said to be interested in buying Manila Seedling Bank Foundation Inc.’s seven-hectare property on Edsa and Quezon Avenue in Quezon City for P100,000 a square meter to put up the second tallest tower in the world.
> 
> City administrator Victor Endriga says Mitsubishi’s representatives met with him and Mayor Herbert Bautista to discuss their plan to build the tower that will house telecommunications companies, radio and television networks , commercial establishments and restaurants. “If things get going, the tower offer will be the world’s second tallest next to Tokyo’s [634-meter] Sky Tree,” Endriga told the Manila Standard.
> 
> He said Mitsubishi showed Bautista a blueprint of its plan to transform the Manila Seedling Bank property into an eco-tourism hub under a public-private partnership. “The mayor was overwhelmed,” Endriga said. Apart from theP7 billion in projected income from the sale of Manila Seedling Bank, Endriga said, the city was anticipating a bigger business tax collection once the telecommunications tower started operations. “We will not spend a single centavo,” he said.
> 
> *City officials were surprised when the Mitsubishi executives arranged an appointment with them, Endriga said. “It came to their knowledge that the nursery and seedling bank was auctioned off to the city in 2010 and on July 6, 2011,” he said. “Manila Seedling owed the city government P42 million in real-property taxes,” he said. “We believe it does not have the money to pay us until July 6.”*


Read more: http://everythinginbudget.blogspot....tallest-tower-soon-to-rise.html#ixzz1p0IGWe9e


----------



## tita01

reyvil888 said:


> construction @ 21st/22nd floor already. :banana:
> 
> 
> Photos courtesy of *Ady001*


Discovery Primea 250m


----------



## tita01

lyleatienzaALVEO said:


>



*The Sequoia 54 Floors Proposed 160-170m*


----------



## tita01

3cr said:


> *36 Projects Under Construction at the Bonifacio Global City*
> Pinoy Index
> http://pinoyindexph.wordpress.com/
> 
> Business is booming at the Bonifacio Global City in Taguig. Tower cranes in operation, lots of buildings under construction. So, I got curious: just how many buildings and commercial areas are about to rise at BGC?
> 
> While others were celebrating Chinese New Year last Monday, I hopped on a borrowed bike and traveled around BGC to find out. A week of online and ocular verifications later, here’s a list of 36 condominiums, hotels, residential buildings and areas, office towers, and commercial areas under construction at the Bonifacio Global City.
> 
> 
> _*Legends: Blue -> Residential || Red -> Office Bldg. || Purple -> Commercial/Multi-purpose Area || Orange -> Hotel || White Marker -> completed/opened (map updated Mar 19, 2012) Click here to view map: http://pinoyindexph.wordpress.com/*_
> 
> 1) Avida Towers Global City
> 2) Clipp Center
> 3) Bonifacio Uptown (includes One Uptown Place & One Uptown Residence)
> 4) Park West Condominium
> 6) Avida CityFlex Towers
> 7) Avida Towers 34th Street
> 8) W Fifth Avenue
> 9) Globe Telecom Headquarters
> 10) One High Street
> 11) Nickel Asia Corporate Tower
> 12) Ecotower
> 13) Bench Tower
> 14) The Mind Museum (opened March 16, 2012)
> 15) Shangri-la at The Fort
> 16) BGC West Block Retail
> 17) Unified Philippine Stock Exchange Building [press release]
> 18) Ascott Hotel
> 19) Net Lima
> 20) Bonifacio High Street Central (East Super Block)
> 21) Del Monte/Nutri Asia Headquarters
> 22) W Global Center
> 23) Kukun Hotel
> 24) Alveo Land Headquarters
> 25) High Street South Block
> 26) 8 Forbes Town Road Residences
> 27) Avant at the Fort
> 28) Fort Victoria
> 29) The Beaufort
> 30) St. Regis Residences
> 31) RCBC Savings Bank Corporate Center
> 32) The Icon Plaza
> 33) Arya Residences
> 34) The Trion Towers
> 35) One Serendra (East and West Tower)
> 36) Two Serendra (The Aston, The Red Oak and The Meranti)
> 37) Bonifacio Civic Center (SM The Aura/SM City Taguig)



Originally Posted by poker.face 
The look of the future Fort Bonifacio 

For reference only!

- ignore the height, building viewpoint, etc.
- credits to original picture owner


----------



## calaguyo

Nice, but read somewhere that Makati outnumbered BGC in terms of highrises under construction.


----------



## claireyamashita

We are insisting with God in our prayers that just as this building will rise off :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Michael Kang

*wow, there are many building projacts*

I surprised with this new coz I didn't know how many building projects are there. Here Seoul has also many projects. However, I usually interesting in the project in Manila :lol:


----------



## tita01

^^^^ 



poker.face said:


> *BGC 2004 - 2010*





anak_mm said:


> Taguig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://handsofamidwife.wordpress.com/


^^^^^ skyline of Taguig City 2012


----------



## r0mm3l

tita01 said:


> *Japanese to build world’s 2nd highest tower in QC*
> 
> JAPAN’s Mitsubishi Electric Corp. is said to be interested in buying Manila Seedling Bank Foundation Inc.’s seven-hectare property on Edsa and Quezon Avenue in Quezon City for P100,000 a square meter to put up the second tallest tower in the world.
> 
> City administrator Victor Endriga says Mitsubishi’s representatives met with him and Mayor Herbert Bautista to discuss their plan to build the tower that will house telecommunications companies, radio and television networks , commercial establishments and restaurants.
> 
> “If things get going, the tower offer will be the world’s second tallest next to Tokyo’s [634-meter] Sky Tree,” Endriga told the Manila Standard.
> 
> He said Mitsubishi showed Bautista a blueprint of its plan to transform the Manila Seedling Bank property into an eco-tourism hub under a public-private partnership.
> 
> “The mayor was overwhelmed,” Endriga said. Apart from theP7 billion in projected income from the sale of Manila Seedling Bank, Endriga said, the city was anticipating a bigger business tax collection once the telecommunications tower started operations.
> 
> “We will not spend a single centavo,” he said.
> 
> City officials were surprised when the Mitsubishi executives arranged an appointment with them, Endriga said.
> 
> “It came to their knowledge that the nursery and seedling bank was auctioned off to the city in 2010 and on July 6, 2011,” he said.
> 
> “Manila Seedling owed the city government P42 million in real-property taxes,” he said.
> 
> “We believe it does not have the money to pay us until July 6.” Rio N. Araja
> 
> http://www.manilastandardtoday.com/...12/March/10/news6.isx&n=news&d=/2012/March/10


i hope this project will push through., no delays.,


----------



## raldude21

*Construction updates:*
march 21 ,2012

*SM Aura at The CIVIC Center*
- i saw five cranes on that site,,,
tapos nilalagyan na nila ng hollow blocks around the exterior,
ang bilis kasi ng development, :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
























































​





















*The AsTon and Oak at Two Serendra BGC*




















VISIT MY THREAD 
*

MY IMAGINARY CITY*

​


----------



## mr_peanutbutter

calaguyo said:


> ^In the near future, Metro Manila will be filled with high rises as this is more lucrative business than lowrise. The good effects are, more wider roads will be opened and sewerage/waste management system will be more efficient.
> 
> But I hope that despite of massive building of high rises, large urban parks and gardens will also be available in every district.


amen to the large urban parks and gardens. imagine if at street level, everything is shut out and cloistered because of all these towering skyscrapers and you don't get any sense of wide, open space. that would be unsound for everyone's well-being.


----------



## hugodiekonig

open spaces are also needed to mitigate pollution and in case of earthquakes people can have a safe place to run to


----------



## hugodiekonig

tita01 said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ skyline of Taguig City 2012


I havent seen taguig for quite long already,the last time was in 2004. There were a lot of empty spaces that time


Is that already the buildings in taguig...alone?


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Circulo Verde [mix|res|u/c] @ Quezon City*



tita01 said:


>


*Nice except that ugly bridge towards the Twin Towers !!! * hno: :bash:


----------



## reign

*Knightsbridge* and *Gramercy Residences*



ugoki09 said:


> March 30, 2012


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM City North EDSA Mall's Skygarden - Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*



koikoigold said:


> *SM North Edsa Skygarden (31 Establishments)*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*More Photos*

*SM City North EDSA Mall's Sky Garden - Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*



[email protected] said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Mall of Asia Arena - Pasay City, Metro Manila, Philippines*












crossboneka said:


> ^^ thanks!
> a few more
> 
> Terex Demag AC700SSL by Ravago Equipment Rentals, Inc., on Flickr
> 
> Terex Demag AC700SSL by Ravago Equipment Rentals, Inc., on Flickr
> 
> Terex Demag AC700SSL by Ravago Equipment Rentals, Inc., on Flickr


----------



## vendumesteer

^^^^^^^^

is it the venue where ladygaga gonna hold her concert?


----------



## neil02

vendumesteer said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> is it the venue where ladygaga gonna hold her concert?


Yes, It is.


----------



## Kintoy

skygarden is so tacky


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The Manila Bay Resorts by Tiger Entertainment*

by Cinematic Concepts 

http://player.vimeo.com/video/37102814?title=0&byline=0&portrait=0" width="400" height="300" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/37102814">The Manila Bay Resorts by Tiger Resorts</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/cinematiconcepts">Cinematic Concepts</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com

Tiger Resorts Leisure and Entertainment Inc, a subsidiary of Japan-based casino resorts developer and operator Universal Entertainment Corp, formally launched their plans of putting the Philippines on the world map of entertainment and gaming via Manila Bay Resorts. This luxury shopping and gaming destination will rise on the 45-hectare site at Bagong Nayong Pilipino Entertaiment Complex. The kick-off festivities for the major world class entertainment complex called for a world class video presentation as well. Visuals were supplied by Client, while Editing, Graphics and Scoring was created by The Cinematic Studio.

Source: http://vimeo.com/37102814


----------



## reign

*Net Lima , BGC*



BergenScooterPatrol said:


>





jasetiojanco said:


> Random Net Lima update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos taken 04 - APR - 2012.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Mall of Asia Arena - Pasay City, Metro Manila, Philippines*












jasetiojanco said:


> Passed by the Mall of Asia Arena a while ago while going around the metro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos taken 07 - APR - 2012.



Wow, Thanks *jasetiojanco* for amazing shots !!!


----------



## calaguyo

*For real? Massive developments in BGC, Manila!*

37 highrises under construction in BGC, consists of residential, commercial, mixed use, hotel...Unbeatable! :banana: :banana: :banana:










1) Avida Towers Global City
2) Clipp Center 
3) Bonifacio Uptown (includes One Uptown Place & One Uptown Residence) 
4) Park West Condominium
5) Grand Hyatt Hotel
6) Avida CityFlex Towers 
7) Avida Towers 34th Street
8) W Fifth Avenue 
9) Globe Telecom Headquarters 
10) One High Street 
11) Nickel Asia Corporate Tower 
12) Ecotower 
13) Bench Tower 
## 14) The Mind Museum 
15) Shangri-la at The Fort
16) BGC West Block Retail 
17) Unified Philippine Stock Exchange Building 
18) Ascott Hotel 
19) Net Lima 
20) Bonifacio High Street Central (East Super Block) 
21) Del Monte/Nutri Asia Headquarters 
22) W Global Center 
23) Kukun Hotel 
24) Alveo Land Headquarters
25) High Street South Block 
26) 8 Forbes Town Road Residences 
27) Avant at the Fort 
28) Fort Victoria 
29) The Beaufort 
30) St. Regis Residences 
31) RCBC Savings Bank Corporate Center 
32) The Icon Plaza 
33) Arya Residences 
34) The Trion Towers 
35) One Serendra (East and West Tower) 
36) Two Serendra (The Aston, The Red Oak and The Meranti) 
37) Bonifacio Civic Center (SM The Aura/SM City Taguig) 

Source


----------



## poker.face

^^ One World Place is also under construction


----------



## reign

*8 Forbestown Road (53F)(res) , BGC*



fnocom said:


> Site update as of March 2012


----------



## reign

*BGC under construction projects*

from left to right ,*W 5th Avenue (30F) , Globe Telecom HQ (27F), NAC Tower (30F) , Eco Tower (30F)*


Jets95 said:


> Pictures i took yesterday


----------



## poker.face

BGC

L-R: The Beaufort, Fort Victoria, Icon Plaza, RCBC, Net Lima, 8 Forbestown Road



crossboneka said:


>


----------



## poker.face

BGC

L-R: Kukun, W Global Center, Del Monte HQ



august88boy said:


>


----------



## poker.face

*One Central*












crossboneka said:


>


----------



## poker.face

*Alphaland Makati Place*



crossboneka said:


>


----------



## poker.face

*Marco Polo Hotel*












scamingue said:


> Now on 7th floor, but ther is a 6-upper and 6-lower floor.


----------



## poker.face

Exciting Developments in the Manila Bay Reclamation Area
(Pagcor Entertainment City + MOA Complex)



















credits to the owners of the construction pics


----------



## Manila-X

filcan said:


> ^^Isn't this going to hurt business for SM's other malls in Metro Manila? not to mention other competition malls. Metro Manila's mall market is already very saturated.


Any given SM mall will always be filled anytime of the day even the smallest one say SM Muntinlupa.

Most likely MOA will be expanded the fact there is land for it.


----------



## leofriends

http://64.19.142.11/www8.gmanews.tv/webpics/v3/2012/05/640_nlex-slex-connector1.jpg


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Mall of Asia Complex - Pasay City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*The Largest Mall Complex in the World*










JadeFengsui said:


>


Photos credit to *JadeFengsui*


----------



## eurico

SM Mall is huge and it's getting bigger and bigger


----------



## awesome542

i hope SM will expand MOA and build the largest mall in the world.....


----------



## tita01

*Unknown Project's in Manila*



Edsa Mandaluyong City

Filinvest Building - EDSA - is a 5-storey office building with three basements and roof-deck which has provision to house a BPO. It has easy access to MRT-Ortigas Station, Robinson’s Galleria and Megamall.

Filinvest Building-EDSA has 45 Parking Slots, 24-hour Security Station, Building Management Room, Underground Water Tanks, Sewage Treatment Plan and Generator set.



Owner/Developer : Cyberzone Properties, Inc.

Architect : R.Villarosa Architects



Edsa Mandaluyong City

Filinvest Land Inc. Building – Edsa is the old Signet building to be renovated with new additional two (2) floors and converted into business offices to be utilized by the work force/staff of Filinvest Land Incorporated. The Project comprises with three (3) level parking; the Lower ground floor, Upper Ground floor and the second floor parking. While the third floor up to sixth floor shall be utilized as office areas divided into executive offices and employee’s offices and the part of the roof deck level shall be utilize as executive dining area, meeting area and training room area.



Owner/Developer : Filinvest Land Inc.

Architect : R.Villarosa Architects

http://dci.com.ph/snet.html




Edsa, Cubao, Quezon City

PPSLAI is comprised of 12 storey building. The ground and 2nd floor are the Banking levels while 3rd to 6th floors reserved for the parking. The roof deck has green roof which can be utilized as an extension of the 12th floor multipurpose hall. A basement level houses the main utility requirements for the building.

Central to the design of the building is an atrium meant to reduce the usage of electric light fixtures in the office spaces during the day. The atrium goes thru the 12th thru 2nd floors.



Owner/Developer : Public Safety Saving & Loan Association, Inc.

Architect : EM² A Partners Co.

http://dci.com.ph/psslai.html



Filinvest Corporate City, Alabang Muntinlupa


Festival Supermall is a large shopping mall and is acknowledged as the first theme mall in the Philippines. The expansion will add eight hectares of gross floor area to the shopping complex, bringing its total to almost 30 hectares.

The development will be divided in three districts:

Water Garden is the heart of festival mall with abundance of shopping, dining and entertainment opportunities. This district celebrates the destination and is loaded with fun and excitement. The area will be full of colorful art and sculptures.

River Park is the perfect escape from the everyday routine a relaxing environment with the nature. The area is a true celebration of the river, boating and other water activities can situated. River Park will accommodate outdoor activities for biking track, jogging pathway and group gathering place.

Festival walk where a daily people interact with the pathway and entrance of the mall. It’s natural inspiration express the journey, light and the color creating a festive of environment inspired by energy and movement.



Owner/Developer : Filinvest Land Inc.

Architect : Rogelio Villarosa & Architects

http://dci.com.ph/festivalmall.html




45 San Miguel Avenue, Ortigas Center, Pasig City


45 San Miguel Hotel/Office Development is a 27-storey Hotel and Office development with 6 basements for office & hotel parking. The 2nd and 3rd floors are for restaurants; 4th floor to 14th will be office spaces while 16th to 27th floors for the residential spaces. The executive offices is located at 15th floor and roofdeck.

Owner/Developer : Wynsum Leisure Hoteliers, Inc.

Architect : Pimentel Rodriguez Simbulan & Partners
|back|




Sapphire & Garnet Roads, Ortigas Center, Pasig City.

Robinsons Cyberscape Alpha - a 24-storey building with Roof Deck/Service Deck that will be built on a 2,500 square meter lot . It has a total building height of about 93 meters measured above the Ground Floor Level. It has 7 basements with a total depth of about 30 meters measured below the Ground Floor Level. The second and third (2nd & 3rd) floors are allocated for RLC’s GoHotels.ph with about 150 rooms. 

Robinsons Cyberscape Alpha has 40,000 square meters gross floor area (GFA) with the construction floor area (CFA) is about 65,000 square meters and has a minimum ground floor height of 6 meters. Clear ceiling height for typical office floor is 2.60 meters.

Owner/Developer : Robinson Land Corporation

Architect : Jose Siao Ling and Associates
|back|

http://dci.com.ph/rlca.html

:banana::banana:


----------



## tita01

Pacific RIM, Filinvest Corporate City, Alabang, Muntinlupa City

The Levels – Occupying a 13,590-square meter property within the fast-paced Filicity in Alabang, The Levels is a collection of four towers of varying heights with terracing levels that provide a castle-effect look inspired from the Californian city skyscrapers and a community reflecting their unique lifestyle. Lush tropical greenery reminiscent of Lombard Street and generous open spaces provide the refreshing back drop in this community

Owner/Developer : Filinvest Alabang, Inc.


http://dci.com.ph/images/level.jpg



Taft Avenue, Manila City

2 Torre Lorenzo is a residential tower fronting the De La Salle University in Taft Avenue. It is composed of twenty seven (27) residential floors with three (3) penthouse floors. It has a total gross floor area of approximately 30,896 sq. m.

Owner/Developer : Joint Venture of Granbel Development Corp. &
Lapanday Properties Phils., Inc. (LPPI) /
Grand Metro Lorenzo Corp. (GMLC)

Architect : Palafox Associates



Araneta Center, Cubao, Quezon City

Novotel Manila Araneta Center will be the only upscale hotel in Quezon City with 415 rooms, a 600sqm ballroom and large meeting facilities. With its strategic location at the intersection of two major thoroughfares (EDSA and Aurora Boulevard), and major mass railway lines (MRT 3 and LRT 2) will allow the hotel to position itself as the preferred venue for product launches, political summits, weddings and incentives in Quezon City.

Owner/Developer : Araneta Center, Inc.

http://dci.com.ph/novotel2.html



Bagong Nayong Pilipino Complex, Parañaque City


Project Solaire Manila is a world class integrated resort complex which includes a five-star, 500-room hotel covering some 165,000 square meters of floor area.

The complex will also feature state of the art meeting and convention facilities as well as relaxation and leisure facilities such as a live performance theater, an array of restaurants, health and wellness facilities
Owner/Developer : Bloombury Investments Holdings, Inc. 
Architect : Steelman Partners

http://dci.com.ph/ProjectSolaireManila.html


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Sun Residences [2T|43F|res] @ Rotonda, QC, Metro Manila, Philippines*





































hugodiekonig said:


> May 27, 2012


Photos Credit to *hugodiekonig*


----------



## RonnieR

A testament to a growing economy. PH expects to have more office towers. 
*
BPO expansion to push demand for office space*
By Neil Jerome C. Morales, The Philippine Star
Posted at 05/28/2012 7:30 AM | Updated as of 05/28/2012 9:46 AM

MANILA, Philippines - Demand for office space in the country is expected to *hit a fresh record high this year, driven by the continuous expansion of business process outsourcing (BPO) firms, a property research firm said.*

Demand is forecast to reach* 400,000 square meters (sqm)* of new office space, particularly for BPO operations, said Shiela Lobien, director and head of project leasing of Jones Lang Lasalle Leechiu (JLLL).

“It is a record high. For the past five years, it is only 300,000 sqm every year and last year we saw 360,000 sqm and it is a jump already,” Lobien said.

The global property consultancy firm said foreign firms are continuously expanding in the Philippines given its competitiveness. As of last year, there are around 250 contact centers in the country.

“Philippine talent still one of the best in the world. As long as we can produce good talent, companies will continue to come to the Philippines,” said Donald R. Felbaum, managing director of business development firm Optel and a board of director of the American Chamber of Commerce of the Philippines.

The labor cost in the Philippines is competitive compared with BPO giant India, Felbaum said, adding that local property firms are producing new office space in good locations.

For 2011 to 2013, JLLL earlier said 400,000 to 500,000 sqm of office space will be built annually in Metro Manila business districts in anticipation of the sustained influx of multinational firms.

Specifically, Lobien said the sprawling Bonifacio Global City in Taguig will host the bulk of new buildings that will be completed next year.

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/business/05/27/12/bpo-expansion-push-demand-office-space


----------



## andrewayala

Do anyone knows where i can buy 3D puzzles here in manila ?

Help Please


----------



## reign

*Alphaland Tower (34F)*









photo credits to*IslandSon.PH & AYS*


AYS said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Alphaland Tower with PBCom Tower. Construction now on its 28th floor.*


----------



## reyvil888

*Fairmont Hotel & Raffles Suites and Residences*









photo from RafflesMakati website


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BELLE GRANDE HOTEL & CASINO RESORT @ BELLE GRANDE Complex (PAGCOR Entertainment City) - Paranaque City, Metro Manila, Philippines*



reign said:


> bigger render
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo credit to*InfinitiFX45*​






DCRJ said:


> Took this photo around 7:30am May 17, 2012 Thursday on my way to work.


Photos credit to *DCRJ*​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's ARYA Residences [2T|45F&39F|res|u/c] @ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila, Philippines*



> Photos credit to *[InfinitiFX45]*





[dx] said:


> ARYA Residences
> May 1, 2012


Photos credit to *[dx]*


----------



## RonnieR

tita01 said:


> Pacific RIM, Filinvest Corporate City, Alabang, Muntinlupa City
> 
> The Levels – Occupying a 13,590-square meter property within the fast-paced Filicity in Alabang, The Levels is a collection of four towers of varying heights with terracing levels that provide a castle-effect look inspired from the Californian city skyscrapers and a community reflecting their unique lifestyle. Lush tropical greenery reminiscent of Lombard Street and generous open spaces provide the refreshing back drop in this community
> 
> Owner/Developer : Filinvest Alabang, Inc.


nice :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

the mall looks amazing


----------



## RonnieR

^^ Thanks.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PHILIPPINE ARENA
The Largest Indoor Arena in the World (50,000 Seats)*
Ciudad de Victoria, Bocaue, Bulacan​


ugoki09 said:


> Photos credit to *ugoki09* :cheers: :banana:





icarusrising said:


> Posted on FB. Taken yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos credit to *icarusrising* :cheers: :banana:





icarusrising said:


> From the FB page of the Philippine Arena... posted 5/24/12
> 
> At the 2nd level of the PA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assembling the tower crane... on the background is the New Era University and Sports Complex...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos credit to *icarusrising* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Mall of Asia Complex - Pasay City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*The Largest Mall Complex in the World (60-Hectares)*








*Mall of Asia Complex*

The *Mall of Asia Complex* is a *60-hectares* business and leisure complex located in the Manila Bay area in Pasay City, Philippines. It is home to the Mall of Asia, one of the largest malls in the world and the flagship property of the SM Group of Companies. The Complex gives its guests access to shopping, dining and leisure, while keeping them connected to their business through banks, business centers and office spaces.











The Complex includes SMX Convention Center, Manila’s first Radisson Hotel, Microtel Inn, residential condominiums (SM Sea Residences and SM Shell Residences) and BPO office buildings (One E-Comm, Two E-Comm, Three E-Comm and Four E-Comm Centers), 16,000-seat (MOA Arena), Catholic Church (Shrine of Jesus), San Miguel by the Bay, Ferry Terminal and more...


*City Transportation Guide*

Within the Mall of Asia Complex are two key public transport terminals with different means of transportation that cover the entire Metro Manila area. In addition, the Mall of Asia Complex is less than two kilometers away from the central train stations of Metro Rail Transit (MRT) and Light Rail Transit (LRT). There are also several luxury and boutique hotels within a three-kilometer radius of the Complex.


----------



## el palmesano

amazing projects!


----------



## RonnieR

el palmesano said:


> amazing projects!


Thank you, _gracias._


----------



## tita01

Project Concept

This 25-storey building rests on 2,615-sqm property at the corner of 20th and 21st Drive East Forbes, Bonifacio Global City, Taguig, colloquially known as the “Millionaires’ Row”. The project will stand amidst an enviable surrounding of private enclaves, wide open spaces and tranquil, secluded developments. It enjoys an unobstructed view of the fairways and greens of the Manila Golf and Country Club, Manila Polo Club and the Manila American Memorial Park.

The architecture of the building is generally modern, with strong emphasis on harnessing natural elements for lighting and ventilation. Wide glass panes guarantee abundant sunlight; other details of the plan conform to the highest standards of environmental and energy efficient designs known throughout the most progressive developments around the world.

The THE HUDSON at The Fort is mixed-use development that features residential, office and retail units. The property opens from a secured access gate that leads to roundabout drop off point. Separate entrances for the residential lobby, office lobby and retail arcade guarantee an organized flow for incoming residents, guests or tenants. There are 4 podium parking levels and 1 basement parking floor. Amenities can be found at the 6th floor, office units at the 7th and 8th floor, and residential units from the 9th floor onwards.

ADDRESS 
20th Drive corner 21st Drive, East Forbes, Bonifacio Global City, Taguig. 

NEIGHBORHOOD
The project is within reach of the following:
·Commercial / Shopping Centers and Malls – Bonifacio High Street, Market! Market!, The Fort Strip, MicKinley Hill, Burgos Circle
Schools – International School Manila, British School, Manila Japanese School
Hospitals – St. Luke's Medical Center Global City
Hotel/Leisure – Best Western Hotel Global City, Shangri-La Fort, Grand Hyatt BGC



The Project

Location: East Forbes

Exact Address: 20th Drive corner 21st Drive, East Forbes, Bonifacio Global City, Taguig City

Neighborhood:
Schools - Bonifacio Technology Center, Manila Japanese School, British School, International School Manila
Hospitals - St. Lukes Medical Center
Commercials - Metro Market Market, The Fort Strip, McKinley Hill, Burgos Circle, S&R
Hotels - Shangri-la Fort, Grand Hyatt (future)
Entertainment - NBC Tent
Government - Department of Energy
Business District - Makati CBD, Ortigas Center
Others - Manila Gospel Church, Manila Golf Club, Manila Polo Club

Description: 1 Tower 26-Storey Building

Land Area: 2,651 sqm

Bldg Footprint: 1,290 sqm

NSA: 20,439.28 sqm

Ground Floor: Lobby, Commercial Spaces, Drop Off Bay along 20th Drive

Parking: Basement 1, 2nd, 3rd , 4th & 5th Floor

Amenity Area: 6th Floor

Amenity Floor Units: 6th Floor

Typical Office Units: 7th & 8th Floor

Typical Resdl Units: 9th to 24rd Floor

Penthouse Units: 25th - 26th Floor (two bi-level PH Units)

New Condo


----------



## Yuree

MOA Arena looks very futuristic :cheers:


----------



## andrewayala

tita01 said:


> Project Concept
> 
> This 25-storey building rests on 2,615-sqm property at the corner of 20th and 21st Drive East Forbes, Bonifacio Global City, Taguig, colloquially known as the “Millionaires’ Row”. The project will stand amidst an enviable surrounding of private enclaves, wide open spaces and tranquil, secluded developments. It enjoys an unobstructed view of the fairways and greens of the Manila Golf and Country Club, Manila Polo Club and the Manila American Memorial Park.
> 
> The architecture of the building is generally modern, with strong emphasis on harnessing natural elements for lighting and ventilation. Wide glass panes guarantee abundant sunlight; other details of the plan conform to the highest standards of environmental and energy efficient designs known throughout the most progressive developments around the world.
> 
> The THE HUDSON at The Fort is mixed-use development that features residential, office and retail units. The property opens from a secured access gate that leads to roundabout drop off point. Separate entrances for the residential lobby, office lobby and retail arcade guarantee an organized flow for incoming residents, guests or tenants. There are 4 podium parking levels and 1 basement parking floor. Amenities can be found at the 6th floor, office units at the 7th and 8th floor, and residential units from the 9th floor onwards.
> 
> ADDRESS
> 20th Drive corner 21st Drive, East Forbes, Bonifacio Global City, Taguig.
> 
> NEIGHBORHOOD
> The project is within reach of the following:
> ·Commercial / Shopping Centers and Malls – Bonifacio High Street, Market! Market!, The Fort Strip, MicKinley Hill, Burgos Circle
> Schools – International School Manila, British School, Manila Japanese School
> Hospitals – St. Luke's Medical Center Global City
> Hotel/Leisure – Best Western Hotel Global City, Shangri-La Fort, Grand Hyatt BGC
> 
> 
> 
> The Project
> 
> Location: East Forbes
> 
> Exact Address: 20th Drive corner 21st Drive, East Forbes, Bonifacio Global City, Taguig City
> 
> Neighborhood:
> Schools - Bonifacio Technology Center, Manila Japanese School, British School, International School Manila
> Hospitals - St. Lukes Medical Center
> Commercials - Metro Market Market, The Fort Strip, McKinley Hill, Burgos Circle, S&R
> Hotels - Shangri-la Fort, Grand Hyatt (future)
> Entertainment - NBC Tent
> Government - Department of Energy
> Business District - Makati CBD, Ortigas Center
> Others - Manila Gospel Church, Manila Golf Club, Manila Polo Club
> 
> Description: 1 Tower 26-Storey Building
> 
> Land Area: 2,651 sqm
> 
> Bldg Footprint: 1,290 sqm
> 
> NSA: 20,439.28 sqm
> 
> Ground Floor: Lobby, Commercial Spaces, Drop Off Bay along 20th Drive
> 
> Parking: Basement 1, 2nd, 3rd , 4th & 5th Floor
> 
> Amenity Area: 6th Floor
> 
> Amenity Floor Units: 6th Floor
> 
> Typical Office Units: 7th & 8th Floor
> 
> Typical Resdl Units: 9th to 24rd Floor
> 
> Penthouse Units: 25th - 26th Floor (two bi-level PH Units)
> 
> New Condo


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Vista land? beware. Because vista land's the currency in ortigas eh hangang ngayon hindi pa natatayo ang tagaltagal na.


----------



## Manila-X

The Philippine arena is better off as a *sports complex / football stadium* than a concert hall.

The problem is the location, Bocaue is still quite a distance from the city centre and if people are willing to travel all the way there to attend a concert. Plus this area of Bulacan is not a special economic zone compared to Laguna unless we see more commercial developments happening here.


----------



## andrewayala

Manila-X said:


> The Philippine arena is better off as a *sports complex / football stadium* than a concert hall.
> 
> The problem is the location, Bocaue is still quite a distance from the city centre and if people are willing to travel all the way there to attend a concert. Plus this area of Bulacan is not a special economic zone compared to Laguna unless we see more commercial developments happening here.


^^^^^^^^
Philippine Arena is owned by Iglesia ni cristo so most of events their will be for INC but they said that it will be open for other events. the location is not good because price of the land in bocaue is cheaper than laguna and INC can afford only in this area and the Design of PA is ugly in my opinion.


----------



## reyvil888

*Uptown Place , BGC*
Mall , Office & Residential complex







































Aziza1121 said:


>


----------



## reyvil888

*Shangri-la at the Fort (60F)*



anak_mm said:


>





Aziza1121 said:


>


----------



## tita01

*8 Forbestown Road 194m 53fl*



tita01 said:


>





Aziza1121 said:


>



:banana::banana:


----------



## tita01

*Globe Telecom HQ 27Fl*







Aziza1121 said:


>



:banana::banana:


----------



## philstructure

andrewayala said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> Philippine Arena is owned by Iglesia ni cristo so most of events their will be for INC but they said that it will be open for other events. the location is not good because price of the land in bocaue is cheaper than laguna and INC can afford only in this area and the Design of PA is ugly in my opinion.



Ahahaha... the BOLD-LETTER GUY...

first, you are right that the Philippine Arena is open for other use other than that of the INC.

second, you said that the location is not good because the price of the land in Bocaue is cheaper than Laguna and INC can only afford in this area.

are you a blind man? you are insinuating that INC is a poor church and can only afford in Bocaue.. 

Considering that the price of Land in Bocaue is cheaper when it was bought by INC.. you gotta check the price of land now in the Area..

The INC is helping to develop areas my friend... say that the location is off and Bulakenyos will disagree with you.

by the way INC bought around 40 hectares of land in the United States.

third, on your opinion. who cares about your opinion? build your own.

ikaw yung nagsabi sa ibang thread na baka drawing lang yung Project at punung-puno ng bitterness mga post. 

Brod, masyado mo naman yata ini-small ang INC ngayon... bakit di ka na lang mag-obserba kasi makakatulong naman yan Proj sa bansa natin whether you agree or not.

I Rest my case your Honor!! PEACE!!! sumasagot lang po... 

By the way Ciudad de Victoria is a Php 25 Billion peso Project. After completion kagaya nga ng alam natin... nadadagdagan ang presyo niya sa propose budget.


----------



## philstructure

Manila-X said:


> The Philippine arena is better off as a *sports complex / football stadium* than a concert hall.
> 
> The problem is the location, Bocaue is still quite a distance from the city centre and if people are willing to travel all the way there to attend a concert. Plus this area of Bulacan is not a special economic zone compared to Laguna unless we see more commercial developments happening here.


I believe that if you're really a fan of someone the location is not a problem, Philippine Arena is only 10 to 15 mins drive from balintawak. It's not that far and with an exit from NLEX.

I guess it's not a Special Economic Zone like Laguna but it is now a Tourism Economic Zone. Approved by TIEZA or Tourism Infrastructure and Enterprise Zone Authority. 

Don't worry about the Area.. It will be developed.


----------



## william :D

deleted


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PHILIPPINE ARENA
The Largest Indoor Arena in the World (50,000 Seats)*
Ciudad de Victoria, Bocaue, Bulacan​


ugoki09 said:


> Photos credit to *ugoki09* :cheers: :banana:





axl_08_angel.mendez said:


> watch out also..
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1434352&page=32
> 
> Philippine Arena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos credit to *axl_08_angel.mendez* :cheers: :banana:


AMAZING Project !!! :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## andrewayala

philstructure said:


> Ahahaha... the BOLD-LETTER GUY...
> 
> first, you are right that the Philippine Arena is open for other use other than that of the INC.
> 
> second, you said that the location is not good because the price of the land in Bocaue is cheaper than Laguna and INC can only afford in this area.
> 
> are you a blind man? you are insinuating that INC is a poor church and can only afford in Bocaue..
> 
> Considering that the price of Land in Bocaue is cheaper when it was bought by INC.. you gotta check the price of land now in the Area..
> 
> The INC is helping to develop areas my friend... say that the location is off and Bulakenyos will disagree with you.
> 
> by the way INC bought around 40 hectares of land in the United States.
> 
> third, on your opinion. who cares about your opinion? build your own.
> 
> ikaw yung nagsabi sa ibang thread na baka drawing lang yung Project at punung-puno ng bitterness mga post.
> 
> Brod, masyado mo naman yata ini-small ang INC ngayon... bakit di ka na lang mag-obserba kasi makakatulong naman yan Proj sa bansa natin whether you agree or not.
> 
> I Rest my case your Honor!! PEACE!!! sumasagot lang po...
> 
> By the way Ciudad de Victoria is a Php 25 Billion peso Project. After completion kagaya nga ng alam natin... nadadagdagan ang presyo niya sa propose budget.


^^^^^^
Yung sinasabi mong nabiling lupa ng INC sa US is yung Ghost town na sobrang mura binenta dahil walang gustong bumili.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thedmciproperty

andrewayala said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Vista land? beware. Because vista land's the currency in ortigas eh hangang ngayon hindi pa natatayo ang tagaltagal na.


hi, may i know what project of vistaland ang hindi pa naitatayo sa ortigas? curious lang po...hno:


----------



## thedmciproperty

davemap2010 said:


> :banana::banana:This is good Marubeni is the same company that supplied the MRt2 Purple Line Units....


and of course kilala rin ang DMCI COMPANY bilang one of the top contractor,builder and developer...GALING! 
www.thedmciproperty.com


----------



## tita01

thedmciproperty said:


> hi, may i know what project of vistaland ang hindi pa naitatayo sa ortigas? curious lang po...hno:


The Currency 36fl


----------



## hec2r-hec2r-activa8

andrewayala said:


> ^^^^^^
> Yung sinasabi mong nabiling lupa ng INC sa US is yung Ghost town na sobrang mura binenta dahil walang gustong bumili.:lol::lol::lol:


Act like grown up dude.
Kapag ganyan ang mindset mo hindi ka uunlad.
Please just be happy, INC is not doing and wont do anything bad for our country.
Peace on you bro.


----------



## philstructure

andrewayala said:


> ^^^^^^
> Yung sinasabi mong nabiling lupa ng INC sa US is yung Ghost town na sobrang mura binenta dahil walang gustong bumili.:lol::lol::lol:


correct and i won't deny that... It's a good buy I think. 

and by the way, mura talaga yun. the thing is INC CONTINUES TO BUY KAHIT may project sa bulacan. tutulan mo... 

at hindi lang yun ang binibili abroad... mayroong worth Millions of Dollars. siguro yun na-feature kasi malaki ang area at sa US and maraming nacurious bakit dun bumili.. parang ngayon nagtataka yung iba bakit sa Bocaue ang Philippine Arena.

pano yung ibang properties pa na binibili worldwide?

ang sa akin lang, masyado mo minamaliit ang INC na parang alam na alam mo capacity nila.. 

INC is BUYING not selling and INC intends to stay that way.


----------



## philstructure

andrewayala said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> the location is not good because price of the land in bocaue is cheaper than laguna and INC can afford only in this area.


kaya ko na-open yung pagbili ng INC ng property sa US ay dahil dito "*INC CAN AFFORD ONLY IN THIS AREA*..


----------



## reyvil888

@philstructure , pls. lang wag mo na kc patulan ang ''troll'' nagugulo lang ang MM thread.


----------



## reyvil888

from L-R : *W 5th Avenue *, *Globe HQ *, *NAC Tower *, *Eco Tower*


crossboneka said:


>


----------



## reyvil888

*Globe Telecom HQ*



crossboneka said:


>


*NAC Tower *& *Eco Tower*


crossboneka said:


>


----------



## davemap2010

*LRT-1 SOUTHERN LINE EXTENSION (PHASE 1)*










I hope Japanese Contractor such as 
Obayashi and Kajima which has already maintained office in the Philippine should participate on this Project due to their background and history project...


----------



## william :D

hec2r-hec2r-activa8 said:


> Act like grown up dude.
> Kapag ganyan ang mindset mo hindi ka uunlad.
> Please just be happy, INC is not doing and wont do anything bad for our country.
> Peace on you bro.




agree. INC is not doing anything that can harm our country.


and @andrewayala *please*, stop using big texts when posting. we can still read your post even if its *small*.

this is world forum btw, speak in English guys.


----------



## philstructure

reyvil888 said:


> @philstructure , pls. lang wag mo na kc patulan ang ''troll'' nagugulo lang ang MM thread.



sorry!! 


ahahaha... i got tempted to answer him back.


----------



## reyvil888

*Alphaland Tower *(34F)



IslandSon.PH said:


> what a beauty!





crossboneka said:


>


----------



## exomars

philstructure said:


> kaya ko na-open yung pagbili ng INC ng property sa US ay dahil dito "*INC CAN AFFORD ONLY IN THIS AREA*..


 Should look at the long term - not the short term.:bash:

Well, when the INC Central Office was transferred from San Juan to Commonwealth Area in 1971 - was it a good buy or not? Look at the 
place now.

INC buys properties that will serve them right. I am assuming that the Bulacan Area was purchased because of its proximity to INC Central
Office in QC.

:banana:The Scenic purchase is a good decision. You will see how this place will be transformed from " a ghost town" to a model community. That place is being prepared for the further expansion of the INC in the US and the forthcoming 50th anniversary of INC in the West.


----------



## exomars

Manila-X said:


> The Philippine arena is better off as a *sports complex / football stadium* than a concert hall.
> 
> The problem is the location, Bocaue is still quite a distance from the city centre and if people are willing to travel all the way there to attend a concert. Plus this area of Bulacan is not a special economic zone compared to Laguna unless we see more commercial developments happening here.


What do you mean by special economic zone? The whole Laguna area is not an economic zone. Hmm funny, you don't know what you are talking


----------



## exomars

andrewayala said:


> ^^^^^^
> Yung sinasabi mong nabiling lupa ng INC sa US is yung Ghost town na sobrang mura binenta dahil walang gustong bumili.:lol::lol::lol:


:bash: Wrong! 500 calls from prospective buyers? not bad.

" Suddenly, prospective buyers stepped forward from all over the world, said Olsen, estimating that he took more than 500 phone calls and 200 emails about the property. He appeared on television programs in Australia, London, Montreal, Chicago and Atlanta, he said."

" The offer from the Filipino church was one of several. "

“It was Twila’s decision as to who she chose,” Olsen said. “She seems to be real happy with it.”

Source: http://www.theblaze.com/stories/why-did-a-secretive-filipino-church-buy-a-south-dakota-ghost-town/


----------



## davemap2010

reyvil888 said:


> *Alphaland Tower *(34F)


failed perspective..the artist didnt considered the existing building around it..fantasy drawing just to buy the design hno:hno:


----------



## andrewayala

delete


----------



## poker.face

pls ban this troll ^^


----------



## wynngd

davemap2010 said:


> failed perspective..the artist didnt considered the existing building around it..fantasy drawing just to buy the design hno:hno:


You need to know the history of a building before you make any comments.

That building was designed prior the Asian Financial Crisis decades ago, I think. The Alphaland company is only reviving that plan today.


----------



## Manila-X

exomars said:


> What do you mean by special economic zone? The whole Laguna area is not an economic zone. Hmm funny, you don't know what you are talking


What I meant is there are several economic zones located Laguna unlike Bulacan. At least the areas of both provinces surrounding Metro Manila. 

But it is good that Bulacan is developing it's own economic zones and with the new stadium, I do hope it will be a success.


----------



## el palmesano

great towers!


----------



## philstructure

exomars said:


> Should look at the long term - not the short term.:bash:
> 
> Well, when the INC Central Office was transferred from San Juan to Commonwealth Area in 1971 - was it a good buy or not? Look at the
> place now.
> 
> INC buys properties that will serve them right. I am assuming that the Bulacan Area was purchased because of its proximity to INC Central
> Office in QC.
> 
> :banana:The Scenic purchase is a good decision. You will see how this place will be transformed from " a ghost town" to a model community. That place is being prepared for the further expansion of the INC in the US and the forthcoming 50th anniversary of INC in the West.


ahahah... the bold letters were quoted from mr. andrewayala. 

well you are right, diliman that time was not yet developed.. look at it now. just like what is happening now in the area of Philippine Arena... If you're a businessman wouldn't you think about a possible investment in the area? Scenic was definitely a good buy. INC looks at the future. way beyond what's in the present..


----------



## reyvil888

*The Venice Residences *(7 towers x30F)



--SuperB0y-- said:


> lagyan lang natin ng pics from megaworldmogul website. ganda ng project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Rendering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site Development Plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piazza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venice Canal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfresco @ night






fnocom said:


> Construction site update as of May 2012


----------



## andrewayala

^^^^^^^^^^

Sinisimulan na ba yung Venice mall?


----------



## reyvil888

*8 Forbestown Road [res][53F]*












crossboneka said:


>


----------



## reyvil888

*The Suites @ One Bonifacio High Street [res][63F]*

Originally posted by* anak_mm*


----------



## reyvil888

wow , very nice compilation of on-going projects @ Century City/Picar Place. :cheers:



crossboneka said:


> exciting times ahead for philippine real estate market! sana lng matapos lahat.
> 
> *The Century City and Picar Centre*


----------



## reign

*West Superblock Projects*

L-R :* Net Lima *[28F], *Net Park *[48F] ,* Ascott Hotel *[30F] ,*The Suites *[63F],* Phil. Stock Exchange* [30F] , *Shangri-la @ the Fort *[60F]



crossboneka said:


> *BGC Super Block* -- the principal address and the center piece of Fort Bonifacio Global City.
> 
> photos by bakasaurus and aziza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the progress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sinama ko na ung net lima :cheers:


----------



## tita01

nice ^^


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Mall of Asia Complex
Pasay City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*The Largest Mall Complex in the World (60-Hectares)*










sheenreal said:


> *MALL of ASIA ARENA*


All photos credit to *sheenreal*



crossboneka said:


> ^^ ang ganda nman! :banana:
> last week photos


All photos credit to *crossboneka*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Magnolia Mall and Residences [4T|mix|u/c]
@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​








































































xavierdude said:


> *Robinsons Magnolia Mall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos credit to *xavierdude and the owner*


----------



## tita01

nice!!!


----------



## leofriends

keep it comming..


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SOLAIRE Manila Complex - Hotel Casino and Resorts
@ PAGCOR Entertainment City
Paranaque City, Metro Manila, Philippines*​


Jose Mari said:


> ^^Hey this looks awesome. Impressive architecture and great color choices. :applause:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


All photos credit to *Jose Mari* :applause:




DCRJ said:


> updated photos from Aseana City FACEBOOK account --> http://www.facebook.com/aseanacity
> Solaire Manila Casino


All photos credit to *DCRJ* :applause:


----------



## tita01

*Vertis North | mix*





feistyradical said:


> credits: vertisnorth.com


----------



## RonnieR

^^ I love the new CBD in Quezon City owing to the fact that it is a former squatters colony. :cheers:


----------



## digitalpound

manila is good but some parts not all yet


----------



## Daygojay

*WOW!*

Damn I didn't know philippines was building so much!... last time i visited PI was back in 2003. Nice to see that the country is developing it's cities to become more highly developed 

Metro Manila looks dense and has "Manhattanized" immensely and has a beautiful and still expanding skyline.... PROBLEM IS... the streets look really empty of pedestrian activity.... You don't see a lot of people walking and i think this has too do because the lack of mass transit use... i think the philippines should also invest in subway trains.. and have retail on every ground floor of the new buildings with train station stops every few blocks.... just like you see in Paris, London, Los Angeles, Chicago, Tokyo, New York, San Francisco and many other world class cities with an efficient mass transit system.

Instead of building malls here and there for people to drive to and shop then drive back home... They should put a few retail stores, restaurants, and cafes on the first floors of EVERY building facing the streets.. storefronts... this causes people to actually walk on the streets of the city going from store to store in an urban setting... pedestrian activity is what makes the area more lively.... wider sidewalks for more room for people to walk

Metro Manila skyline is probably going to be one of the best in the world, but you don't want a city that's only nice to look at from far away, but up close as well. Any city can have an amazing skyline, but if the streets are dead of activity with nowhere to go whether it be a coffee shop, bookstore, sunglasses store, restaurants, furniture store etc etc, what's the point of visiting the city.. u know?? Look up on google "streets of new york city" or any of the other cities i mentioned earlier and you'll see how alive it looks with people walking around. parking lots and strip malls are what causes dead zones in a city, breaking the synergy of the city and neighborhoods.. you want the stores to meet up against the streets to bring life outside.. not inside like what malls do.

Other than that.. keep it up guys =] I can't wait to visit again.


----------



## Daygojay

*Pedestrian Activity*

Notice that all buildings in the pictures below have some sort of retail, cafe, restaurant, or office/hotel/residential entrance on the ground floors, which bring people to the streets to shop or eat out which activate the streets with life.. *ALSO* Note that tall buildings don't make a bustling city... *PEOPLE* are what makes cities thrive...along with proper planning of how to evenly distribute commercial, residential, office and park space in the city, with an effective transportation system (Freeways, subways, streetcars, buses, monorails, etc) to move people throughout the city.

*Paris*









*London*









*Los Angeles*









*Chicago*









*Tokyo*









*New York*









*San Francisco*









In contrast to this with blank walls, no ground floor retail and empty sidewalks with no people bringing life to the streets
*Metro Manila*


----------



## anak_mm

^^ you sound like you didnt even go to manila

maybe if the weather in Manila is as cool as those cities you've posted nowhere near the equator.. instead of hot & humid tropical equatorial weather... of course more people would be out! :rofl:
i've never really liked drinking my hot coffee outside when its burning humid hot already... its like asking why less people like to walk outside in Phoenix than say London

many people are inside for free A/C :lol: they want to cool down inside... thats why the largest malls in the world can be found here.. because people wants it

even with that you can still see a lot of people on the streets... manila is so densely populated... theres no way its that empty as shown in the pics you've posted.. metro manila has 20 million population those people has to be somewhere


the first 2 pics you posted is makati cbd... probably on a sunday.... the bars & other establishments are just a few blocks away from there
the last pic is fort bonifacio... you can see the lots are still... empty.. that area is still under construction

heres makati on a regular day


Manila-X said:


> Anyway, I'm in Manila right now and the city is 50% pedestrian and 50% car oriented.
> 
> Despite the hot and humid weather, pedestrian activity in Metro Manila is high especially in the main commercial centres and key business districts.
> 
> One example would be *Makati*, one of the most pedestrian friendly places in Manila is its one place best explored on foot.
> 
> _photos taken by me!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Makati CBD itself is one of the most pedestrian friendly places in Metro Manila with various elevated walkways and underpass.




if you go to the old Original downtown manila... it will be like this



















or when night falls in the newer districts


pasay

baywalk sunset + seafood resto by ericksen delacruz, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/diaz/2134539116/

pasig

















deviantart.com


makati

Ayala Triangle 2011 by Nige Photography, on Flickr


Ayala Triangle by Jap Salem, on Flickr










fort bonifacio

Bonifacio High Street by ahlvie, on Flickr


BGC Amphitheater by ahlvie, on Flickr

libis


11 - Night Scene by janujennifer, on Flickr


Eastwood City Plaza by izahorsky, on Flickr


_____________


many high-rises already have stores on the bottom..especially new ones & the ones under-construction

 Glorietta 5 by Daniel Y. Go, on Flickr










____________


& public transportation in manila is actually quite good...you just have to know how to use it.. you can get from your house to anywhere without walking too much...

also MRT is expanding & adding more stations at the moment


























panoramio


----------



## Daygojay

anak_mm said:


> ^^ you sound like you didnt even go to manila
> 
> maybe if the weather in Manila is as cool as those cities you've posted nowhere near the equator.. instead of hot & humid tropical equatorial weather... of course more people would be out! :rofl:
> i've never really liked drinking my hot coffee outside when its burning humid hot already... its like asking why less people like to walk outside in Phoenix than say London
> 
> many people are inside for free A/C :lol: they want to cool down inside... thats why the largest malls in the world can be found here.. because people wants it
> 
> even with that you can still see a lot of people on the streets... manila is so densely populated... theres no way its that empty as shown in the pics you've posted.. metro manila has 20 million population those people has to be somewhere
> 
> 
> the first 2 pics you posted is makati cbd... probably on a sunday.... the bars & other establishments are just a few blocks away from there
> the last pic is fort bonifacio... you can see the lots are still... empty.. that area is still under construction
> 
> heres makati on a regular day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you go to the old Original downtown manila... it will be like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or when night falls in the newer districts
> 
> 
> pasay
> 
> baywalk sunset + seafood resto by ericksen delacruz, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/diaz/2134539116/
> 
> pasig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deviantart.com
> 
> 
> makati
> 
> Ayala Triangle 2011 by Nige Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ayala Triangle by Jap Salem, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fort bonifacio
> 
> Bonifacio High Street by ahlvie, on Flickr
> 
> 
> BGC Amphitheater by ahlvie, on Flickr
> 
> libis
> 
> 
> 11 - Night Scene by janujennifer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Eastwood City Plaza by izahorsky, on Flickr
> 
> 
> _____________
> 
> 
> many high-rises already have stores on the bottom..especially new ones & the ones under-construction
> 
> Glorietta 5 by Daniel Y. Go, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ____________
> 
> 
> & public transportation in manila is actually quite good...you just have to know how to use it.. you can get from your house to anywhere without walking too much...
> 
> also MRT is expanding & adding more stations at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> panoramio


NOIIICEE =] I guess i was mistaken lol thats super crowded!!.... maybe instead of light rail lines they could build heavy rail instead... its faster and can carry more people than light rails... HRT is usually a subway or elevated. The philippines looks like its in need of more transportation alternatives.... Just like we've learned here in California, expanding freeways and adding more car lanes doesn't help traffic.. we still have clogged ass highways.. so we turned back to mass transit... Its good that PI is extended its rail system... just hopefully they make it cleaner and more sophisticated looking... i think the older stations could use a renovation yes?


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SOLAIRE Manila Complex - Hotel Casino and Resorts
@ PAGCOR Entertainment City
Paranaque City, Metro Manila, Philippines*​


Jose Mari said:


> ^^Hey this looks awesome. Impressive architecture and great color choices. :applause:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


All photos credit to *Jose Mari* :applause:



poker.face said:


> from Solairemanila facebook


All photos credit to *poker.face* :applause:


----------



## reyvil888

*NAC Tower & ECO Tower*



jasetiojanco said:


> NAC Tower updates taken this past weekend...


----------



## reyvil888

Under-Construction , L-R : *W 5th Avenue , Globe Telecom , NAC Tower , ECO Tower*



jasetiojanco said:


> NAC Tower updates taken this past weekend...


----------



## Manila-X

psth said:


> New York of south east asia!


Yes many parts of Metro Manila are undergoing "Manhattanization" with various high-rise developments especially within the city core.

Manila is transforming from a Madrid to Los Angeles and now, New York City!


----------



## 787Dreamliner

*RIVER GREEN Residences [2T|25F|mix|res]*
*@ Pedro Gil, Sta. Ana, Manila*


----------



## tita01

Manila-X said:


> Yes many parts of Metro Manila are undergoing "Manhattanization" with various high-rise developments especially within the city core.
> 
> Manila is transforming from a Madrid to Los Angeles and now, New York City!




better kung sa luneta not in tondo hno:


----------



## d'.'b

Is that for REAL?


----------



## 787Dreamliner

*ALVEO LAND's*
*North Triangle Tower [30F|mix|res]*
*@ North Triangle CBD, Quezon City*


----------



## manies_flip

captainpinoy said:


> http://www.hanmaek.co.kr/eng/m5/vie...&ref=2&page=1&startpage=&key=&search=&sort_1=


most recent of PA










PA sports complex


----------



## Manila-X

tita01 said:


> better kung sa luneta not in tondo hno:


Are you talking about the statue or high-rise construction?

Honestly, the buildings surrounding Luneta are better off as mid-rise structures. High-rise buildings are better off built around Roxas Blvd excluding the reclamation areas.

It would be good to see some mid to high-rise public housing within Tondo pref 10 to 15 stories high.

As for the statue, yes it is better off built near CCP instead of Luneta or Tondo.


----------



## Manila-X

manies_flip said:


> most recent of PA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PA sports complex


Finally a modernized football stadium for Greater Manila. And hope this will be the future home of Azkals. 

We really need North Rail within that area so that those living in Manila's outer northern suburbs do not have to rely or cars or buses when traveling to the city.


----------



## RonnieR

tita01 said:


> better kung sa luneta not in tondo hno:


I heard about this....I was just wondering about the significance of that skull....the children might be afraid to visit the statue.


----------



## tita01

^^ ang masama pa baka i bakal yan ^^


----------



## tita01

Manila-X said:


> Are you talking about the statue or high-rise construction?
> 
> Honestly, the buildings surrounding Luneta are better off as mid-rise structures. High-rise buildings are better off built around Roxas Blvd excluding the reclamation areas.
> 
> It would be good to see some mid to high-rise public housing within Tondo pref 10 to 15 stories high.
> 
> As for the statue, yes it is better off built near CCP instead of Luneta or Tondo.


agree ! manila is too congested dapat pa balikin ung mga urban poor in province or relocate in other cities .

Better kung mga 20 - 30storeys ang mga ipapatayo at gawing mga park ung mga natirang lot.


----------



## lochinvar

"Better kung mga 20 - 30storeys ang mga ipapatayo at gawing mga park ung mga natirang lot."

5 to 7 storeys would be ideal. Chicago's Cabrini Green were built of tall buildings and just became a den for gangs and criminals. People were afraid. It had to be demolished.


----------



## annaamazing

tita01 said:


> better kung sa luneta not in tondo hno:


^^^^^^^^^^^^

I think this project will not materialized because the statue is half naked. So I think many religious and conservative groups will condem this project.

hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Manila-X

tita01 said:


> agree ! manila is too congested dapat pa balikin ung mga urban poor in province or relocate in other cities .
> 
> Better kung mga 20 - 30storeys ang mga ipapatayo at gawing mga park ung mga natirang lot.


Unfortunately, a large chunk of the country's economy are concentrated in Greater Manila followed by Greater Cebu. 

Unless you have more investments happening in other Philippine cities.

But again, Metro Manila will remain the economic centre of the country and more and more will pour in.

And with too much congestion, Greater Manila is one of the largest in the world when it comes to population and density.


----------



## Manila-X

lochinvar said:


> "Better kung mga 20 - 30storeys ang mga ipapatayo at gawing mga park ung mga natirang lot."
> 
> 5 to 7 storeys would be ideal. Chicago's Cabrini Green were built of tall buildings and just became a den for gangs and criminals. People were afraid. It had to be demolished.


Cabrini Green was neglected especially by the official. The majority of it's residents are lower class African Americans which have a different mindset and attitude compared to Pinoys of the same status.

On the other hand, Food Terminal in Taguig is one of the largest public housing projects built by the government, along with the one in Sta. Ana, Manila.










It is a large 8 story building. But it has a *cooperative* and an organized community sort of a barangay in it's own. But it does not have much of the criminal activity that Cabrini Green had.


----------



## 787Dreamliner

*CROWN ASIA Residences Wack-Wack[3T|30F|res]*
*@ Brgy. Wack-Wack, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



















*Ground Floor Plan:*









*Site Development Plan:*









*Location:*









*Location Map:*


----------



## 787Dreamliner

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Avenida [2T|35T|res]*
*@ Doroteo Jose St., Sta. Cruz, Manila*


----------



## 787Dreamliner

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa [2T|35T|res]*
*@ V. Mapa St., Sta. Mesa, Manila*


----------



## 787Dreamliner

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Cubao [3T|35T|res]*
*@ P. Tuazon, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## 787Dreamliner

*DMCI's Siena Park Residences [11T|5F|res]*
*@ West Service Rd., Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*














































*Leisure pool*









*Kiddie pool*









*Pocket Gardens*









*Main Entrance Gate*









*Site Development Plan*









*Location & Vicinity Map*








​


----------



## mishafinc

Oh mehn... I say enough with orange, yellow, flesh -- colored buildings. they just look eyesore, intensifying visual urban 'hotness', and they look nakakasuka.


----------



## tita01

*Completed Projects 2012 ( 100m & up )*




Eastwood Le Grand 1 - 38fl - 130m



Princeton Residences - 40 fl - 135m



Fairmont Makati Hotel and Raffles Suites and Residences - 30 fl - 130m



City Garden Grand Hotel - 33 - 125m



Entrata Urban Complex - 28 fl - 110m



AVANT - 38fl - 140m



Greenbelt Madissons - 32 fl - 105m



168 Residences - 41fl 41 fl - 140m



Sonata Private Residences 29fl 29 fl - 102m



Eton Greenbelt - 39 fl - 150m



Greenbelt Excelsior - 35 fl - 115m



Eton Emerald Lofts - 41 fl - 123m



East Tower - 41 fl - 145m



Zuellig Building - 33 fl - 155m



Manila Residences Bocobo - 34fl - 104m



Gateway Regency - 33 fl - 105m



Senta - 45 fl - 145m



Belton Place - 41 fl - 123m



Lancaster Atrium Condotel - 42 fl - 158m



The BeauFort 43 fl 43 fl - 170m



Red Oak Two Serendra - 40 fl - 140m



RCBC Tower - 34 fl - 166m



NAC Tower - 30 fl - 130m



Eco Tower- 30 fl - 130m



Aspire Tower - 48 fl - 170m



Gateway Tower Cubao - 30 fl - 124m



South Insula - 32 fl - 102m



Birch Tower - 52 fl - 200m



Manila Riverview Mansion - 32fl - 105m



Strata Gold- 28 fl - 102m



Malate Bayview Mansion - 44 fl - 160m



Wharton Parksuites - 39 fl - 154m



Gramercy Residences - 73 fl - 302m

Other :

Grand Midori Tower 1 - 38 fl - 135m
Raymond Tower - 38 fl - 120m (no render)
Trion Tower 1 - 49fl - 170m
Arya Residences Tower 1 - 40 fl - 150m
Winland Tower 4 - 34 fl - 123m
Edsa Grand Residences - 30 fl - 102m
One Archers Place - 32fl 32fl - 104m
Celadon Residences 2 - 27 fl -100m
Avida Tower San Lorenzo - 32 fl - 100m
Serenity Suites - 37 fl - 125m

Grabe !!!


----------



## peterklamka

Very impressive. Almost magical. I was here in the navy for a while. Hope to return.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Fairview Terraces is amazing


----------



## anak_mm

tita01 said:


> better kung sa luneta not in tondo hno:


dapat nga sa gitna ng Manila Bay para parang Niyo Yurk Siti, tas ganda ng tignan ng skyline mula doon


----------



## 787Dreamliner

tita01 said:


> Completed Projects 2012 ( 100m & up )
> 
> Amazing, thanks *tita01* :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Yuree

amazing, so many completed skyscrapers


----------



## calaguyo

60 - 70% of the renders has this some sort of boxy design. And almost 90% have podium. Its the "in" thing in PH skyscraper!


----------



## 787Dreamliner

*STA. LUCIA's Orchard Towers [4T|21F|res]*

*@ Santolan, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## 787Dreamliner

*ALMAYO's The Prime [11F|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## tita01

tita01 said:


> *Manila to host tallest building in PH–Lim*
> 
> By
> Philippine Daily Inquirer
> 
> Manila wants to catch up in the race for the highest and brightest skyline.
> 
> Mayor Alfredo Lim yesterday said his city will soon host the tallest building in the country with the construction of a *101-story structure at the Manila Bay* South Harbor as part of its revival as a business and amusement center.
> 
> Lim said a foreign-based group of investors led by Incheon Metropolitan City international adviser Rev. Dr. Jeon Dae Gu and Easy Led Corp. Phil. president Man Young Yoon will undertake the project.
> 
> In a statement, he said some *$4 billion* will go into the development of a “global hub (in Manila) that will rival those abroad with glittering business and amusement activities 24 hours a day, seven days a week.”
> 
> It is expected to generate some 15,000 jobs starting with its construction, with the towering building marking its financial center. “(It) will be the highest in the country that will be built at no cost to the national and local government.”
> 
> *A 73-story, 302-meter high condominium in Makati City is currently considered the highest building in the country.*
> 
> Saturday’s announcement marked the first time Lim spoke with more detail about the envisioned South Harbor Expanded Port Zone (SHEPZ), which will cover around 36 hectares stretching from Delpan Bridge to Bonifacio Drive.
> 
> In February, the city government and the Philippine Ports Authority formed a committee to discuss large-scale developments under the project.
> 
> Among the priority sites for development are the areas along A. Bonifacio Drive at the north-eastern side, according to PPA General Manager Juan Sta. Ana in a statement then issued by City Hall.
> 
> Lim said the SHEPZ project would help Manila “reclaim its stature as the country’s financial capital,” a distinction that has been held for decades by Makati. Nancy C. Carvajal
> 
> http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/262298/manila-to-host-tallest-building-in-ph-lim



di nga !!!


----------



## alheaine

not gonna happen soon..hno:


----------



## leofriends

not true, there have been a hundreds and one of the hundreds of proposals to be junked...


----------



## 787Dreamliner

*FILINVEST's Capri Oasis Pasig [6T|5F|res]*
*Italian resort-inspired medium rise complex*
*Dr Sixto Antonio Ave., Pasig City, Metro Manila*












>


----------



## manies_flip

this is not in Manila, but a project nonetheless

Davao's very own


----------



## dc88

its about time..Mindanao could overtake Manila..is this Muslim Dome?


----------



## dc88

look at this crazy, it should be banned ptu one in your garden not in public place..


----------



## poker.face

dc88 said:


> its about time..Mindanao could overtake Manila..is this Muslim Dome?


are you trying to imply something? look closely at the logo, it says Jesus Christ... definitely not a Muslim Dome! hno:

peace :angel:


----------



## poker.face

*BGC, Home of the passionate minds*
The next premiere district of Metro Manila, BGC continuous to emerged as a newest lifestyle and business destination in the country.
A simple compilations below show you why BGC is indeed a Global City. 










*Under-constructions around BGC *









*Project Proposals in BGC, extending to South Bonifacio's Project Masterplans*









credit to the pic's original owners


----------



## manies_flip

dc88 said:


> its about time..Mindanao could overtake Manila..is this Muslim Dome?


nope, project ng Kingdom of Jesus Christ po.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|u/c]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































































































> *Construction Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## manies_flip

^^ nice :cheers: I hope this project succeeds! 



ardvo said:


> EVM Convention Center UPDATES


This would be in Commonwealth, Quezon City


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*INC's EVM Convention Center [6F|con]*
*Net25 Compound, Central Ave., Quezon City*

















EVM Convention Center will be erected at Central Avenue, Quezon City. The Convention Center has 6 levels; Basement as a museum and gallery, Ground Floor as receiving area and function hall, 2nd and 3rd floor as an auditorium (1182 seats), and 4th and 5th floor as a conference hall(1200 seats-main, 690 seats-balcony). This is a modern architecture has escalators and elevators.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMART Araneta Coliseum
Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines​*


>





alexbam2006 said:


> More Green Gate Inauguration Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonus photo :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _photos from Araneta Center_


All photos credit to *alexbam2006* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## Neungz

ูู^^ wowwww
Shamcey supsup


----------



## tita01

new proposed projects bgc (ganda)

17-Storey Office Bldg. with Penthouse (Panorama Fort)

22-Storey Office Building with Penthouse (Focus Global)

http://www.siaoling.com/projects-office-buildings.php

di ko alam kung paano i copy


----------



## manies_flip

tita01 said:


> new proposed projects bgc (ganda)
> 
> 17-Storey Office Bldg. with Penthouse (Panorama Fort)
> 
> 22-Storey Office Building with Penthouse (Focus Global)
> 
> http://www.siaoling.com/projects-office-buildings.php
> 
> di ko alam kung paano i copy


here


----------



## poker.face

^^ that building is completed, let me post it 


















I wonder where will be the exact locations of these projects. great find btw kay:


----------



## Mildred470

nice projects!


----------



## tita01

poker.face said:


> ^^ that building is completed, let me post it
> 
> I wonder where will be the exact locations of these projects. great find btw kay:


thanks !!!! :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's ParkMet (The Metropolitan Park) Complex [mix]*
*Bay Area, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


----------



## tita01

New Projects 



anakngpasig said:


> here:


V Corporate Center 12 fl (Makati City)



thomasian said:


> Guys, you missed out on this one:


Willis 12 fl (Taguig City)


----------



## Jefferyi

@Infiniti and tita

_puede ba_, can you please stop posting those mediocre midrises (boni tower, dmci projects and the likes)that hardly any self-respecting ssc member would ever care about? metro manila has far more impressive underconstructions than those you've been posting in this page, and your borderline spamming posts (many of those renders have been posted before) are hogging the attention of viewers who might not have any idea about those much more impressive projects!!! _salamat._


----------



## CarltonHill

^^ +1


----------



## tita01

tita01 said:


> ^^ nice
> 
> *PH Soon To Launched (4th Quarter 2012 - 1st Quater of 2013*
> 
> *200m & up*
> 
> Lattice Tower - 60 fl + ( Phase 4 of Park Terraces)
> Circular Tower - 50 fl (The Proscenium)
> Diagonal Tower - 50 fl (The Proscenium)
> Elliptical Tower - 50fl (The Proscenium)
> Square Tower -50 fl (The Proscenium)
> Iconic Tower- 60 fl (The Proscenium)
> 70 Storey Tower - 70 fl (Ortigas Near Podium Mall)
> Net Park - 47 fl (Office Tower Taguig)
> Iconic Tower by Megaworld - 70 fl +
> Stratford Phase 2 - 76 fl
> Twin Tower @ Circulo Verde - 70 fl x 2
> Royal Birch Tower - 60 fl
> Royal Oak Tower - 70 fl +(the other tower Birch is near completion expected to launched this 2 tower and soon will be tallest in manila city)
> 
> *Expected or UnConfirm:*
> 
> HSBC Tower - ??
> DBP Green Building - 53 fl
> 101 Storey Tower - 101fl
> Second Tallest Tower -???
> 
> 
> Some of Renders :
> 
> 
> 
> Net Park (Center) Net Tower 1 - 24 fl (com)
> 
> 
> 
> Twin Tower @ Circulo Verde
> 
> 
> 
> Iconic Tower by Megaworld
> 
> 
> 
> HSBC Tower
> 
> 
> 
> DBP Green Building


as of 2012, 30 % ng decentralize ang mega manila.

goal, 60% - 70 % sa 2015.


----------



## clairecruz

Vivaldi Residences is the newest offering from Eurotowers that mainly caters to residents up north. It's supreme location allows easy commuting of residents to either pole in the Metro. Located at the heart of Cubao, pleasure yourself at the comfort of your own unit.










*Promos:*
For our introductory offer, join us on Facebook and win exciting promos

1. What Do You Like About Vivaldi Residences? Tell us on Facebook and you could win a Sodexo GC worth P1,000. Check out our website at http://vivaldiresidences.com.ph and our Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/OfficialVivaldiResidences for clues. Details here: https://www.facebook.com/OfficialVivaldiResidences/app_203351739677351


















2. Now's the time to meet us! Register for an appointment, meet us, and you could win a discount coupon for Eurotel Baguio. Register for an appointment, meet us, AND buy a Vivaldi Residences unit, and you could win an iPad, Samsung Galaxy Tab, or LCD TV! Details here: https://www.facebook.com/OfficialVivaldiResidences/app_161683100556760










*Inquiries call:*
Sales Dept at: +632 376-1111


----------



## reign

*Makati Diamond Residences [28F]*










http://www.asyadesign.com.ph/projects/high-rise/makati-diamond-residences



my window city scene by harrypwt, on Flickr


----------



## reign

*Arya Residences [40F+43F]*











Mutant Messiah said:


>


----------



## reign

*MDI Corporate Center [17F][com][pro]*



IslandSon.PH said:


> *MDI Corporate Center, BGC, Taguig, Philippines*
> 
> MDI Corporate Center is a 17-storey + 1 basement office building owned by MDI Group Holdings Inc.
> This is a project of Lor Calma & Partners headed by Arch. Eduardo Calma. Currently in the Design Development Stage of the project and targeted to be completed 2014.
> Location unknown
> 
> Scheme 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scheme 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credits to Jason Chavez


----------



## manies_flip

The billboard of PA said that a 5 star hotel (which can be the tall building in the back) is going to be built here along with the NEU campus, but we are not sure if this is the most recent idea since it still included the EVM convention center on the billboard




justcons said:


> Hi guys and to all brethen out there
> just saw this images from Haeahn Architects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philippine Arena is the important project that building a reputations and experience in terms of International Design & Building Procurement for Korean architecture firm. The challenge of the project is to realize the contract documents (original design by Populous) and localization of the project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 240m horizontal and 192m long Roof is the one of the main feature of the building. It started from the changes of the roof geometry followed by space frame structure. It was the key issue to match with the original roof shape as much as it’s constructability. Also it is a rare opportunity to design such a large area of the ceiling under the roof to conceal space frame and equipments due to clients’ favor. The design of the ceiling require acoustical performance, electrical, mechanical consideration and aesthetic value. Another big feature is maximum 32m of the separate curtains from the ceiling divided into upper bowl and lower bowl in order to keep full seats atmosphere and saving energy during the lower bowl only events. The initial design concept of the Philippine arena is motivated from Narra tree, the mother tree of Philippine, and the root of Banyan tree. The size of the Philippine arena is the biggest indoor arena in the world at present time.
> Images courtesy of Haeahn Architects


----------



## tita01

manies_flip said:


> The billboard of PA said that a 5 star hotel (which can be the tall building in the back) is going to be built here along with the NEU campus, but we are not sure if this is the most recent idea since it still included the EVM convention center on the billboard


OMG!! :lol:


----------



## flip2_0

*Quezon - Araneta Ave Underpass update*










Tweets from @GMANews last night


----------



## reign

*8 Forbestown Road [53F][res*]












Lorbie said:


> Project Update for September


----------



## reign

*The Venice Residences [7 towers x 30F][res]*






















Lorbie said:


> September Project Update for the Venice


----------



## reign

*Alphaland Tower [34F][off]*












crossboneka said:


>


----------



## Manila-X

Alphaland Tower is a great addition to the high-rises sprouting around Ayala Ave. 

The height is fine as it is. It does not have to be tall or taller than PBCom.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CAMELLA's 878 España [26F|res]*
*University Belt, España, Manila*


























​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




























tita01 said:


> Makati Place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Photos credit to *tita01* :cheers: :banana:





crossboneka said:


> update as of 4/1/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo credit to *crossboneka* :cheers: :banana:








View from Ayala Avenue 







View from the corner of Ayala Avenue Ext. and Malugay St.







View from the Toyota building







View from FEU







View of the swimming pool located at the sixth level


----------



## Manila-X

Alphaland Makati looks promising. And it will create some commercial spaces on the northern part of Makati's CBD.


----------



## dmcihomes_Sky19

DMCI Homes will add more projects this year and 2013. We will also launch our First development in Makati City. I will post updates as soon as we have the complete info..=)DMCI is targeting to launch 10-12 Projects.


----------



## Marchand Platz

dmcihomes_Sky19 said:


> DMCI Homes will add more projects this year and 2013. We will also launch our First development in Makati City. I will post updates as soon as we have the complete info..=)DMCI is targeting to launch 10-12 Projects.


will it be within the CBD area?


----------



## tita01

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F|mix|res]*
> *Makati City, Metro Manila*
> ​




55 fl or 35 ?​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

tita01 said:


> 55 fl or 35 ?


Thanks !!! FYI, it's 55 fl based on the link below. 

http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/story/264331/economy/companies/alphaland-says-55-storey-makati-condo-a-green-building


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA Land's EON Circuit Sta. Ana*
*Sta. Ana Park, Makati, Metro Manila*​


muchosan said:


> siguro dapat na itong i rename as "EON Circuit Sta. Ana"
> 
> ito yung name nya sa Latest Ayala Land's presentation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and credit to *muchosan* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Space Romualdez [28F|res] @ Manila*


























​


----------



## tkdwarriors2

tita01 said:


> as of 2012, 30 % ng decentralize ang mega manila.
> 
> goal, 60% - 70 % sa 2015.


what you mean by decentralize?


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Golfhill Gardens [6T|6F|res]*
*@ Capitol Hills, Old Balara, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## [email protected]

tkdwarriors2 said:


> what you mean by decentralize?


Development will not be EGOCENTRIC or focused on MM alone/mostly but also including the countryside/provinces.... I believe thats one of the best solution towards a First World Philippines...


----------



## tita01

[email protected] said:


> Development will not be EGOCENTRIC or focused on MM alone/mostly but also including the countryside/provinces.... I believe thats one of the best solution towards a First World Philippines...


:cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SUNTRUST's Asmara [3T|34F|res]*
*@ E. Rodriguez Ave., Quezon City, Metro Manila*

























































































​


----------



## RonnieR

*DISCOVERY PRIMEA, MAKATI, 68 FLOORS.*

as of 9/27 @50th floor progress.:cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SUNTRUST's Shanata [12T|mix|res]*
*Modern Asian Theme-inspired resort mid-rise community*
*Quirino Ave., Novaliches, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## Daygojay

tkdwarriors2 said:


> what you mean by decentralize?


Meaning Manila isn't centralized like Chicago, New York City or San Francisco.... It has multiple centers spread out throughout the metro area like Los Angeles, Tokyo, London, and Paris... which makes more sense when it comes to mass transit... since there is will be demand for ridership in all areas rather than one area


----------



## Daygojay

What i hate about a lot of philippines development is all the residential towers have gate access only... that is BAD BAD BAD AND POOR urban planning... you want to open up all the streets to the public instead of keeping everyone out except for a select few... the gates just cause a barrier for the pedestrian activity.. You don't see things like this in New York City, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Paris, London, Chicago, Tokyo, Berlin etc etc etc... and thats why they have such vibrant areas EVERYWHERE and not just a few places in the city.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EQUUS's Zitan [36F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, EDSA cor Shaw, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


----------



## anak_mm

Daygojay said:


> Damn I didn't know philippines was building so much!... last time i visited PI was back in 2003. Nice to see that the country is developing it's cities to become more highly developed
> 
> Metro Manila looks dense and has "Manhattanized" immensely and has a beautiful and still expanding skyline.... PROBLEM IS... the streets look really empty of pedestrian activity.... You don't see a lot of people walking and i think this has too do because the lack of mass transit use... i think the philippines should also invest in subway trains.. and have retail on every ground floor of the new buildings with train station stops every few blocks.... just like you see in *Paris, London, Los Angeles, Chicago, Tokyo, New York, San Francisco *and many other world class cities with an efficient mass transit system.
> 
> Instead of building malls here and there for people to drive to and shop then drive back home... They should put a few retail stores, restaurants, and cafes on the first floors of EVERY building facing the streets.. storefronts... this causes people to actually walk on the streets of the city going from store to store in an urban setting... pedestrian activity is what makes the area more lively.... wider sidewalks for more room for people to walk
> 
> Metro Manila skyline is probably going to be one of the best in the world, but you don't want a city that's only nice to look at from far away, but up close as well. Any city can have an amazing skyline, but if the streets are dead of activity with nowhere to go whether it be a coffee shop, bookstore, sunglasses store, restaurants, furniture store etc etc, what's the point of visiting the city.. u know?? Look up on google "streets of new york city" or any of the other cities i mentioned earlier and you'll see how alive it looks with people walking around. parking lots and strip malls are what causes dead zones in a city, breaking the synergy of the city and neighborhoods.. you want the stores to meet up against the streets to bring life outside.. not inside like what malls do.
> 
> Other than that.. keep it up guys =] I can't wait to visit again.





Daygojay said:


> Notice that all buildings in the pictures below have some sort of retail, cafe, restaurant, or office/hotel/residential entrance on the ground floors, which bring people to the streets to shop or eat out which activate the streets with life.. *ALSO* Note that tall buildings don't make a bustling city... *PEOPLE* are what makes cities thrive...along with proper planning of how to evenly distribute commercial, residential, office and park space in the city, with an effective transportation system (Freeways, subways, streetcars, buses, monorails, etc) to move people throughout the city.
> 
> *Paris*
> 
> *London*
> 
> *Los Angeles*
> 
> *Chicago*
> 
> *Tokyo*
> 
> *New York*
> 
> *San Francisco*





Daygojay said:


> Meaning Manila isn't centralized like *Chicago, New York City or San Francisco.... It has multiple centers spread out throughout the metro area like Los Angeles, Tokyo, London, and Paris... *which makes more sense when it comes to mass transit... since there is will be demand for ridership in all areas rather than one area





Daygojay said:


> What i hate about a lot of philippines development is all the residential towers have gate access only... that is BAD BAD BAD AND POOR urban planning... you want to open up all the streets to the public instead of keeping everyone out except for a select few... the gates just cause a barrier for the pedestrian activity.. You don't see things like this in *New York City, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Paris, London, Chicago, Tokyo, Berlin* etc etc etc... and thats why they have such vibrant areas EVERYWHERE and not just a few places in the city.



sirang plaka na, it will be nice... sorry.. but most equatorial cities will never be like mid-latitudes like "New York City, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Paris, London, Chicago, Tokyo, Berlin"


..you have to be realistic... next time compare Manila to other cities in the SEA region or in the tropics at least... ie Jakarta, Bangkok, or Kuala Lumpur

if you keep having unrealistic expectations then you will keep having disappointments


----------



## tita01

*Proposed manila financial centre *



maniLaboy_me said:


> *wag na lang natin tingnan si Lim ... eto na lang .. not bad naman ... in dreams only hehe ..*





maniLaboy_me said:


> talagang isinabay ni Lim ang kanyang vision diumano sa pag-file ng candidacy sa COMELEC ...
> 
> 
> *Early birds flock to Comelec; businessman is first bet for Quezon City mayor*
> 
> 
> By Jeannette I. Andrade
> Philippine Daily Inquirer
> 11:13 pm | Monday, October 1st, 2012
> 
> 
> *......... In Manila, Mayor Alfredo Lim, who is running for reelection, talked at length on Monday about the planned $4-billion financial center he wants to leave as his legacy to the city.
> 
> After a Mass held at the Bulwagan Gat Antonio J. Villegas in City Hall and before he filed his COC in the Comelec office, Lim told his supporters that the center, which would rise on a 96-hectare reclaimed area, would surpass that of Makati City.
> 
> According to him, 90 hectares would be used for the Global Financial Hub under the Manila Bay South Harbor Expanded Port Zone Project while the rest would become the site of 30-story condominiums where slum dwellers in Baseco would be relocated.
> 
> “I don’t talk a lot, I just work and when everything is in place, that’s when I tell you about it,” Lim told his supporters and other local candidates.
> 
> The financial center project, which will take about five years to complete, is expected to begin construction in November, Lim said. It will generate 150,000 jobs and an additional two million tourists per year. A 101-story building—the tallest in the country—is included in the plan.
> 
> After unveiling his plan, Lim—who was referred to by his supporters as a real Manilan, a swipe at his toughest rival for the post, former President Joseph Estrada—then walked to the Comelec office on Arroceros Street together with his running mate, Councilor Lou Veloso, and their supporters...........
> 
> 
> http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/280982...usinessman-is-first-bet-for-quezon-city-mayor
> 
> 
> Merry-Go-Round
> Dream City
> 
> By FLORO L. MERCENE October 7, 2012, 7:32pm
> 
> 
> .........The crowning glory of this proposed project, which would consist of a cluster of skyscrapers, would be a 101-story building that would rival Taipei’s “101,” the tallest structure in Asia. Surrounding this imposing structure would be clusters of equally impressive buildings that would rival Makati and Fort Bonifacio and hopefully, bring back to Manila its former glory as the country’s pre-eminent and most cosmopolitan city.......
> 
> ..........The financial center would house commercial and residential units, including the 101-story building, which would be the tallest in the country, although there is possibility that another floor would be added to make the super skyscraper 102 stories high, and beat Taipei’s claim as the highest in Asia.......
> 
> http://www.mb.com.ph/articles/376254/dream-city
> 
> 
> 
> may bago ... sa november na daw simula; ire-relocate na ang mga taga-BASECO magiging 90 hectares na at ira-rival na ang Taipei 101 ... hehe si Lim talaga (talagang sabay na sabay sa pag-file ng COC)
> *


Sana!


----------



## anak_mm

some developments @ eye level by crossboneka


crossboneka said:


> while it's true that it's really hot and uncomfortable walking not only along bonifacio high street but the whole of BGC, but i think trees can do the job to mitigate the urban heat.
> 
> unfortunately, trees around BGC are still young.





crossboneka said:


> sorry for flooding this page with photos





crossboneka said:


>


----------



## atol

Complaining about how hot and uncomfortable to walk in BGC? Where in the world is Philippines geographically located? Common sense will tell you that we will never experience such winter/autumn/spring seasons.... I love the weather in Philippines.... Missing it so much!


----------



## andrewortigas

^^^^^^^^^^

Sinon bang nagsabi na may chance na magka Winter autumn spring season sa pinas :bash::bash:. Highstreet is not appropriate in philippine weather.


----------



## golmedia

wooow... really this gonna change the whole looks of the place and would be a wonder to watch it.
go-go ahead manila you are doing a great work in this development


----------



## fuscloult

how to jump higher
increase your vertical jump
wooow... really this gonna change the whole looks of the place and would be a wonder to watch it.
go-go ahead manila you are doing a great work in this development


----------



## LhexiMont

atol said:


> Complaining about how hot and uncomfortable to walk in BGC? Where in the world is Philippines geographically located? Common sense will tell you that we will never experience such winter/autumn/spring seasons.... I love the weather in Philippines.... Missing it so much!


 There is another large scale business district in Manila which has several broad avenues lined up with fully grown trees and with wide pedestrian sidewalks as well . The place is Filinvest City in Alabang , Muntinlupa City. However, the district has only several buildings though from time to time there are simultaneous constructions of mid-to-high rise buildings but not as many as those in other business districts as Makati, Ortigas or BGC . 
Nowadays , though they are beefing up the area with various developments . It has a top-notch infrastructure combined with its massive greeneries which are well maintained and in the future , it will be a very ideal and environmentally breathing business district . It is really a breeze walking through those magnificently tree line broad avenues .


----------



## tita01

*Soft launch of Garden Tower, Makati City*

The Philippines’ Ayala Land has embarked on a soft-launch of Garden Towers in its flagship Makati development, Ayala Center. Part of Ayala Land’s PHP60 billion investment in Makati under the “Live, Work, Play” concept, Garden Towers is a two-tower residential development on East Street, Ayala Center.

During the soft launch, investors are invited to enjoy special launching prices on the units which include one- and tw-bedroom residences, special one-bedroom residences, Sky Flats, Park Villas and Sky Villas on the *54th floor*. Amenities include landscaped gardens, pool with shower and locker rooms, function rooms, gym with shower and locker rooms, concierge service and a property management office, among others. All units feature floor to ceiling windows in dining and living rooms for maximum vistas and light.

http://www.property-report.com/soft-launch-of-garden-tower-makati-city-25409

Another Skyscraper :cheers:
new


----------



## ajosh821

LhexiMont said:


> There is another large scale business district in Manila which has several broad avenues lined up with fully grown trees and with wide pedestrian sidewalks as well . The place is Filinvest City in Alabang , Muntinlupa City. However, the district has only several buildings though from time to time there are simultaneous constructions of mid-to-high rise buildings but not as many as those in other business districts as Makati, Ortigas or BGC .
> Nowadays , though they are beefing up the area with various developments . It has a top-notch infrastructure combined with its massive greeneries which are well maintained and in the future , it will be a very ideal and environmentally breathing business district . It is really a breeze walking through those magnificently tree line broad avenues .


Ito ang tamang example ng pagbabalance ng modernization at nature, halos lahat ng street sa Filinvest City ay tadtad ng palm at date palm trees. Hope other business district can do the same thing as Filinvest in terms of greeneries of road/sidewalks.....


----------



## tita01

absolutblue said:


> I found this, its from leechtat's web site.


another new escala condo - 36 fl


----------



## LhexiMont

ajosh821 said:


> Ito ang tamang example ng pagbabalance ng modernization at nature, halos lahat ng street sa Filinvest City ay tadtad ng palm at date palm trees. Hope other business district can do the same thing as Filinvest in terms of greeneries of road/sidewalks.....


 Yes , those treelined roads are refreshing to the eyes


----------



## poker.face

*Constructions Update*

Photo by *IslandSon.PH*









Bottom-left (BHS Central's Northwest building)









The massive construction at the center (shangri-La @ the fort | 250m)









the underconstruction across the empty lot (Ascott BGC)


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Aura Mall & Hotel @ Bonifacio Civic Center*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*










crossboneka said:


> update as of 10/7/12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|u/c]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































































































lucky rich said:


> VENICE LUXURY RESIDENCES UPDATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and Credit to *lucky rich* :cheers: :banana:





Mutant Messiah said:


> Venice Piazza, McKinley Hill, The Fort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and Credit to *Mutant Messiah* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## annaamazing

Manila Entertainment City (MEC)


Solaire Manila Bay
The first Integrated Resort casino to open in MEC
Opens on March 2013




























































































































































Belle Grande
Opens in 4TH Quarter of 2013






































Manila Bay Resorts
The Most Expensive Resort to open in MEC
Worth $2 Billion
Opens in 2014










































































Resorts World Bayshore
Opens in 2016 (Phase 1)


























[/QUOTE]

Resort World Bayshore 
No opening Date yet (Phase 2)


----------



## tita01

nice booming manila ^^


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PRIME HOMES' Larossa Residences [11T|10F|res]*
*Contemporary Filipino Architecture which creates Traditional Filipino Garden*
*@ Capitol Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




















































































































​


----------



## annaamazing

High Street south Corporate Tower


----------



## miko_skyhigh1

Latest pic of Discovery Primea as of Oct. 22.2012


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PHL mass housing backlog to hit 4.65-M units in 2016*

*by VS | GMA News |Wedbesday | October 24, 2012 | 12:52pm* 


The Philippines is expected to experience a mass housing backlog of 4.65 million units in 2016, prompting the Subdivision and Housing Developers Association to scramble for a way to address the shelter shortage.

“Before the roadmap process, the industry was aware that a housing backlog exists but the extent was not very clear,” Paul Tanchi, association president, said in a statement Wednesday.

“Now that we have prepared the roadmap, we were able to probe the issues affecting the value chain of our sector and factors that could help it grow,” he added.

The association noted there are serious issues that have an impact on the housing backlog:
• Delays in development permits at LGU level
• Rising costs of utilities
• Brain drain
• Lack of funding for the poor
• Informal settlers
• Rising costs of land.
The association and 10 other industries has turned over their roadmap to the Board of Investments this month.

Tanchi said the strategy to egg on a momentum for mass housing construction includes “making the processing of housing permits and licenses faster.”

Sustaining the shelter industry would also mean making houses affordable through affordable financial plans and developing a comprehensive government-backed program for housing assistance for specific segments of the society, according to the association.

“We recognize the need for stronger collaboration among industry players, key shelter agencies, and the national government to address these gaps,” said Tanchi.

Trade Undersecretary and BOI managing head Adrian Cristobal Jr. said implementing industry roadmaps will need genuine collaboration between government and private sector.

"We are reviving industry policy through the industry development roadmaps project so we can all agree on visions, strategies, and deliberate actions for industries to create meaningful jobs in the country," he said.

This policy shift is the latest trend not only in the Philippine but also in Europe, South Asia, and South America.

According to the mass housing industry roadmap, a P1 increase in investment spending in the industry generates P3.32 in additional output to the economy. Also, a P100-million investment in construction is estimated to generate P47 million in additional household income which corresponds to 228 direct jobs created.

Last January, the Department of Trade and launched the industry roadmap initiative as an approach to policy development.

The vision was to ensure that stakeholders were involved in crafting trade and investment policies and that positions taken in negotiations in the international marketplace support the growth of key Philippine industries.

To ensure the growth aspect encompassed in developing policies, the department noted the value of linking the manufacturing sector to all other sectors of the economy.

Source: http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/story/279479/economy/business/phl-mass-housing-backlog-to-hit-4-65-m-units-in-2016


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO's High Street South Block [17T|mix|u/c]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​


anakngpasig said:


> Masterplan by CAZA Architects


​


august88boy said:


> another rendering from your Source
> this must be the block near Serendra.


​


august88boy said:


> ^^
> kelan kaya magtatayo ng office/commercial/corporate towers dito sa high street south?


​
Thanks and credit to *anakngpasig and august88boy* :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PAGCOR's Entertainment City*
*Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​


pamikoi said:


> OH DEAR.... looks like wala nang natira para sa New Nayong Pilipino.
> 
> there was supposed to be a lot for this,... between Solaire and Resorts World Bayshore. But in the picture 'yun pala ang binili ng Solaire for the expansion.
> 
> will someone correct me if I am wrong


​
Thanks and credit to *pamikoi* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ lot of construction!


----------



## annaamazing

*마닐라 너무 아름다워 보입니다*

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center [47F|mix]*
*@ The Podium Mall, Ortigas Center, Pasig City*​


----------



## NOVO ECIJANO

el palmesano said:


> ^^ lot of construction!


A surge in cement sales by 20% is a proof and there is no sign of slowing down.


----------



## David Hernandez

I've read that BDO will open new 47-storey building in 2015.

So SM.


----------



## tita01

*SM Dasmarinas Expansion*



balubz said:


> *SM City Dasmariñas Carpark Building (U.C.)*
> _October 22, 2012_


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AGS' Congressional Town Center [4T|38F|mix|res]*
*@ Congressional Ave., Quezon City, Philippines*




























*Commercial Center / Town Center*









*Amenities*









> Construction Updates:


----------



## tkdwarriors2

CarltonHill said:


> Metro Manila as seen on Google Earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bay Area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makati
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ortigas


^^ metro manila philippines


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons, Pasig City, Metro Manila*










anak_mm said:


> from their site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and credit to *anak_mm* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Aura Mall & Hotel*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































​


tita01 said:


> ​
> 
> credit to my friend, parang nasa 25th floor na.





scamingue said:


>





lightning099 said:


> Today...


All photos credit to *tita01, scamingue and lightning099* :cheers: :banana: :applause:


----------



## tkdwarriors2

^^ nice


----------



## reign

*One Central [50F][res]*



boncedrick said:


> Photo taken on 30 October 2012


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO's Escala Salcedo [36F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​


pinoyako2010 said:


> This project looks very interesting. Exciting!





ssschix said:


> Thanks 1 year na akong lurker so naisip ko mag contribute naman. thanks din kay absolutblue :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ sa flickr, click on Share, click Grab HTML/BBCode, tick on BBCode, copy and paste the code here. no need to enclose the code in another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ESCALA Salcedo Presentation Kit_051 by ssschix​by ssschix, on Flickr
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to *pinoyako2010*, *ssschix* and *anakngpasig* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Entrata Urban Complex [4T|xxF|mix]*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*​


thomasian said:


>


Thanks and credit to *thomasian* :cheers: :banana:


Construction Update as of September 30, 2012


----------



## tita01

*5th Tower of Acqua*

*Acqua Iguazu by Starck Design | 50 fl +*



tita01 said:


> http://sea.blouinartinfo.com/news/s...s-interiors-of-manila-tower?comment_sort=desc


Love the design :cheers:


----------



## endar

^^
manila awesome

BooMMiiNNggGG


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Verawood Residences [7T|mix|res]*
*Modern Polynesian Inspired, Resort Style Community*
*@ Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## tita01

endar said:


> ^^
> manila awesome
> 
> BooMMiiNNggGG


:cheers: indonesian cities also


----------



## tita01

for batangas



probinsyano said:


> *A Boutique condo building coming to Batangas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo from pueblosblancosresidences.com​
> Located just steps form the Canyon Wood at Diokno Highway, San Gregorio, Laurel, Batangas…The Pueblos Blancos Condo is an exclusive boutique condominium residence in the heart of Pueblos Blacos Residence Boutique…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo from www.sulit.com.ph​
> Stay tuned for information about the construction and more…
> 
> FOR MORE DETAILS JUST VISIT www.sulit.com.ph AND pueblosblancosresidences.com​


this is nice !!!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY CITY Lifestyle Center [9F|mix]*
*Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*














































Dr. Richard Espeno said:


>





Dr. Richard Espeno said:


>





Dr. Richard Espeno said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Dr. Richard Espeno* :cheers: ::banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*





































crossboneka said:


> recent update from Trump Tower/Century website.
> http://www.trumptowerphilippines.com/constructionupdates.html


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## RonnieR

endar said:


> ^^
> manila awesome
> 
> BooMMiiNNggGG


Thanks.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [72F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*





































rough said:


> She's ready for turnover. :cheers:


Thanks and credit to *rough* :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*




























​


Aziza1121 said:


> Taken from Makati-Mandaluyong Bridge


Thanks and credit to *Aziza1121* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*


























​


Batang_genio said:


> Full blast construction reaching ground level. Taken 28 Feb 2012


Thanks and credit to *Batang_genio* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*










darknyt1 said:


> by centuryproperties












​



Batang_genio said:


> Excavation and vertical consruction going on at the same time. Taken 26Sep12


Thanks and credit to *darknyt1* and *Batang_genio* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## eddeux

Looks like Manila is going up and not stopping anytime soon.:cheers:

Are there any projects going on in transportation? Highway expansion, metro expansion?


----------



## RonnieR

èđđeůx;97241574 said:


> Looks like Manila is going up and not stopping anytime soon.:cheers:
> 
> Are there any projects going on in transportation? Highway expansion, metro expansion?


Thanks. On infrastructure projects in Manila, 
approved projects are for LRT 2 Extension, MRT 7 
and LRT 6 (South Extension). 

Right now, Manila has 3 LRT/MRT lines with 
combined length of 48 kms. With the above expansion, 
Manila will have a total of 86 kms. 
that will be served by LRT/MRT.

Manila also has an existing commuter rail (Orange Line), about 35 kms. long.

Manila will also have its first monorail
to connect the business districts of Makati, Bonifacio Global City 
and a link to the international airport. 
This project was recently approved.

Plans are underway for three corridors of BRT (Bus Rapid Transit) in Manila.

Lastly, two new toll roads in metropolis was also approved, 
for completion in 2015.


















TWO ROADS. Metro Pacific and San Miguel-Citra propose to build separate roads connecting NLEx and SLEx. MPIC's proposal is the pink line, while San Miguel-Citra's is the shorter, dark blue line. Illustration from the SMC-Citra group

*
NEDA OKs NLEx-SLEx road link projects - MVP group*
by Katherine Visconti

Posted on 11/07/2012 3:03 PM | Updated 11/07/2012 3:55 PM


MANILA, Philippines - The National Economic and Development Authority (NEDA) has approved both the proposals of Manuel V. Pangilinan-led Metro Pacific Tollways Corp. (MPTC) and Ramon Ang-led San Miguel Corp. for tollway projects that will connect the north and south Luzon expressways.

MPTC President and CEO Ramoncito Fernandez confirmed the approval to reporters on Wednesday, November 7.

"*NEDA just approved both connector roads for execution*," he said.

MPTC and San Miguel-backed Citra Metro Manila Tollways Corp. earlier submitted to Malacañang their respective proposals to construct roads that will link the North Luzon Expressway and South Luzon Expressway.

The road projects will run from Makati City to Caloocan and Balintawak.

http://www.rappler.com/business/15650-neda-ok-d-nlex-slex-road-link-projects-mvp-group


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA Land's FTI Complex [mix]*
*East Service Road, South Superhighway, Taguig City, Metro Manila*










absolutblue said:


> Here you go, nice find :cheers:
> 
> 
> fti1
> 
> 
> fti2
> 
> 
> fti3​





787Dreamliner said:


>


Thanks and credit to *787Dreamliner* and *absolutblue* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|u/c]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































































































> *Construction Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> sarimanok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kuha kahapon. Cameraphone kaya blurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> September Project Update for the Venice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RonnieR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to *sarimanok*, *Lorbie* and *RonnieR* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## eddeux

RonnieR said:


> Thanks. On infrastructure projects in Manila,
> approved projects are for LRT 2 Extension, MRT 7
> and LRT 6 (South Extension).
> 
> Right now, Manila has 3 LRT/MRT lines with
> combined length of 48 kms. With the above expansion,
> Manila will have a total of 86 kms.
> that will be served by LRT/MRT.
> 
> Manila also has an existing commuter rail (Orange Line), about 35 kms. long.
> 
> Manila will also have its first monorail
> to connect the business districts of Makati, Bonifacio Global City
> and a link to the international airport.
> This project was recently approved.
> 
> Plans are underway for three corridors of BRT (Bus Rapid Transit) in Manila.
> 
> Lastly, two new toll roads in metropolis was also approved,
> for completion in 2015.


Impressive. kay:


----------



## tkdwarriors2

anyways Metro Manila timelapse

31689720


----------



## Kintoy

BCG: Globe Tel HQ, F1


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































​


L_Val said:


> Some more updates from http://www.azure.com.ph/construction-updates.html (not my photos)
> 
> The first three buildings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third building nearing top off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fourth building foundation works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swimming pool construction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clubhouse foundation works:


Thanks and credit to *L_Val* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45




----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Viceroy [4T|22F|res|u/c]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Maple Park [3T|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City*









































































​


----------



## glennis168

*Future Point Plaza 3 - Panay Avenue Quezon City*

Best Buy Condominium at P50,000/sqm READY FOR OCCUPANCY.

Future Point Plaza 3


----------



## chanero

*UNION SQUARE*

test


----------



## InfinitiFX45

chanero said:


> test


Please stop testing if you don't have a legit info !!! 

This is fictional according to this link http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6139666094/

Hello mods, please remove this guy from SSC Forum... Thanks !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*



























*Construction Updates*



sick_n_tired said:


> October 19, 2012





Shazzam said:


> Update: Nov. 3, 2012....





Apex101 said:


> Taken on November 6, 2012 by *flip.gyver*
> 
> 
> Manila skyline by flip.gyver, on Flickr


Thanks and credits to *sick_n_tired*, *Shazzam*, *Apex101 and flip.gyver* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates*



sick_n_tired said:


> October 19, 2012





Shazzam said:


> Update: Nov. 3, 2012....





Apex101 said:


> Taken on November 6, 2012 by *flip.gyver*
> 
> 
> Manila skyline by flip.gyver, on Flickr


Thanks and credits to *sick_n_tired*, *Shazzam*, *Apex101 and flip.gyver* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PYRAMID's ADB Avenue Tower [39F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




























AYS said:


> *An update, 2 more lofty floors to go and the mechanical floor, in all about 15m will be added from that highest floor being constructed as seen in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks and credit to *AYS* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' Magnolia Mall and Residences [4T|(2)38F&(2)36F|mix|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​




























































































bevepi said:


> I am very sure that sales velocity of Magnolia residential project will double up overtime and madaming makikinabang na residential project ang Magnolia Town Mall, even he smallest and not so moving project in the area will move fast because of this development..We all know what are those projects :lol:
> 
> Nagkalat ang mga agents kanina sa mall, free for all ang flyring..
> 
> Anyway, without further delay, here are the pictures of The Magnolia Town Mall taken this afternoon..(sorry for the poor pics resolution..used my iphone 1G:lol
> 
> To this..





bevepi said:


> Natuwa ako lalo sa al fresco dining area over looking the Magnolia residential project, it reminds me of Elements in kowloon HK..halos dikit na yung project sa mall, only the streets separates them..I saw a Magnolia house kiosk outside the Veranda, maybe it a rebirth of the magnolia ice cream house.
> 
> *More of inside the mall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parang gusto ko tuloy magbenta ulet ng Magnolia hahaha..me bumili kaya if I offer 3% discount:lol::lol:joke lang


Thanks and credit to *bevepi* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## xtinataguba

are these on going projects in metro manila?


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GLORIETTA Redevelopment [mix]*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































































































skyscraper2012 said:


> *Palm Drive entrance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Christmas at Activity Center*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the most creative shops Via Venetio*


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## exodus99

is it true that SM Prime Holdings... will built the biggest shopping mall in the world that will be built somewhere in Metro Manila????^^



just asking.....


----------



## lochinvar

I think so. And it is 80% finished. It is at the end of EDSA. :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA Land's Fairview Terraces [mix]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​


kennethologist said:


> Say hello to probably the most exciting mall development in metro manila: Fairview Terraces. Designed by the same firm that brought Ferrari World in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> Photos courtesy of Benoy.
> 
> www.benoy.com/node/902


Thanks and credit to *kennethologist* and *Benoy* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NUVOLAND's Nuvo City [8T|48F|mix|res]*
*@ Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



































Video Link: http://vimeo.com/14896580




LivingInManila said:


> Didn't have time to stop...sorry the quality is not so good.
> 
> Windows on the narrow side facing C5 are the most complete. The sides have a long way to go.
> 
> The quality of the glass looks to me to be ordinary / plain...a far cry from the reflective look in many of the promotional photos of the planned Nuvo.City.
> 
> And even it is slow, at least I still see construction continuing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to report on Dream Tower, as the above photo attests.


Thanks and credit to *LivingInManila* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## exodus99

lochinvar said:


> I think so. And it is 80% finished. It is at the end of EDSA. :banana:



new mall or expansion only?......i also heard that tha GFA of the mall will be millions of square meters so big and huge.......:cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Update:*



Batang_genio said:


> Massive complex. Taken 2 Sep 12


Thanks and credit to *Batang_genio* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## Kintoy

Vertis North/ Quezon City new CBD?


from the Trinoma roofdeck parking


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*Bonifacio Uptown, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































*Construction Update:*



robluat said:


> ​
> 
> Megaworld Avenue
> 
> ​
> 
> 38th Ave already open
> 
> ​
> 
> As of July 7, 2012
> 
> Uptown RITZ and One Uptown Residence are both at the corner of 36th Street.


Thanks and credit to *robluat* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSON's The Sapphire Bloc [4T|(2)38F&(2)40F|mix|res]*
*Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Pearl Drive Twin Tower [2T|46F|res]*
*Ortigas Center, Pasig City*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PHILREALTY's Andrea North Towers [5T|31F|res]*
*New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*





















































​
*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Zinnia Towers [2T|40F|res]*
*North EDSA, Munoz, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


































































































​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Mall [mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Uptown, North Bonifacio, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































Originally Posted by crossboneka
















Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's The Big Apple Mall [mix]*
*@ Verytown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*










andrewayala said:


> ^^The Big Apple the newest mall soon to rise in Very town Fort Bonifacio it will be the rival of Uptown Mall because it will be very near to each other. Develop by Federal land of Metro bank:banana:









Originally Posted by crossboneka







Thanks and Credit to *andrewayala* and *crossboneka* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## [email protected]

IslandSon.PH said:


> One World Place is Daiichi Properties' office condominium building in the heart of Bonifacio Global City. The foreign architectural firm* Gensler* and the local architectural firm *Aidea* have collaborated for this project to build a smart and responsive building catering to the evolving business needs and lifestyles of its tenants. For its structural design, the Asian Institute of Technology of Thailand has been commissioned to evaluate and determine the building's resilience to varying levels of seismic activity.
> 
> One World Place is also being developed as a Green Building that satisfies the requirements for LEED Certification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skywave





[email protected] said:


> Construction Updates...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one world place-bgc by nolram5  at FlickR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one world place by nolram5 at FlickR


(",


----------



## filcan

^^Nice..Another office building in BGC!


----------



## [email protected]

Yed another green bldg... But they could have gone for a glassy iconic supertall to justify the towers name


----------



## RonnieR

This is beautiful.... + for Makati Skyline. kay:



anak_mm said:


> eto palang 27 ang launch kasi


----------



## RonnieR

clearer render of the above. 



crossboneka said:


> :cheers:


----------



## d'.'b

^^Nice! Is that approved?


----------



## leofriends

^^ approved on 2015..?? lol.. that's so ambitious..


----------



## pinoyako2010

*ROCKWELL'S The Proscenium*​


pinoyako2010 said:


> KIROV TOWER - One of the first towers to be built in the Proscenium property, Kirov will stand 58 storeys tall and will boast a hefty 203 units.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CORRAL TOWER - The second tower to make its mark in the Proscenium property is The Corral. With 46 storeys, Corral will have 5 units per floor (a total of 200 units), and will ensure the utmost privacy of your future home.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^ WHOA !!! Superb design from a World Class architect... :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## reign

*Discovery Primea [68F][res]*



miko_skyhigh1 said:


> Discovery Primea pics taken earlier today, again, while driving.:banana:


----------



## ajosh821

Discovery Primea looks so skinny.....


----------



## leofriends

^^ and so malnourished.. :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

May anorexia!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's Grass Residences [[email protected]|[email protected]|res|u/c]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



































​
*Construction Updates:*



vanlendel said:


> ​
> Merry Christmas y'all


Thanks and credit to *vanlendel*


----------



## [email protected]

Imho, napakamediocre ng mga projects ng smdc. Sana magimprove, since they have the means and the money.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's The Capital Towers [3T|38F|res]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*




























RonnieR said:


> E. Rodriguez Avenue


Thanks and credit to *RonnieR*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

dp


----------



## anak_mm

[email protected] said:


> Imho, napakamediocre ng mga projects ng smdc. Sana magimprove, since they have the means and the money.


SMDC with these lego/commie blocks are making the city view ugly & are as bad as Cityland, i know they are being cheap, but can they at least hire an architect? cheap doesn't have to be ugly especially from a giant company like SM.

you see when SM hires real architects for their commercial projects they turn out quite nice, I hope they can find a balance.


----------



## [email protected]

anak_mm said:


> SMDC with these lego/commie blocks are making the city view ugly & are as bad as Cityland, i know they are being cheap, but can they at least hire an architect? cheap doesn't have to be ugly especially from a giant company like SM.
> 
> you see when SM hires real architects for their commercial projects they turn out quite nice, I hope they can find a balance.


 Tama, yung ecom,3 ganda ng design... Pero the rest, parang tinipid kulang sa architectural innovation.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ZhongFa's Oceanaire [4T|17F|res]*
*SM Bay City, Pasay, Metro Manila*







































































*Construction Updates:*



oceanairerhotel said:


>


Thanks and credit to *oceanairerhotel* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eastwood LeGrand Towers [3T|mix|res]*
*Eastwood City, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​


len028 said:


>


















*Construction Updates:*



Sherwin M. Pelayo said:


> *Le Grand I*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Le Grand II*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Le Grand III*





jasetiojanco said:


> Taken last Sunday (LeGrand 3) ...


Thanks and credits to *len028*, *Sherwin M. Pelayo* and *jasetiojanco* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GDC's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|mix|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























​
*Construction Updates:*



shotgun x said:


> taken with iphone4s





anakngpasig said:


> update (Oct 21, 2012)





Shazzam said:


> True. Here.....





Jude12 said:


>


Thanks and credits to *shotgun x*, *anakngpasig*, *Shazzam* and *Jude12* :cheers: :bash:


----------



## anak_mm

even the cranes in Manila are in holiday spirit

Bonifacio Global City by OpticShape, on Flickr


----------



## RonnieR

^^ Nice. Optimism is in the air. :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Manila Business Center [mix|pro]*
*Manila Bay SHEPZ (South Harbor Expanded Port Zone), Manila*​


Narnian_King said:


> Manila Business Center by Incheon Korea


Thanks and credit to *Narnian_King* :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## hermanix

*?*



InfinitiFX45 said:


> *Manila Business Center [mix|pro]*
> *Manila Bay South Harbor Expanded Port Zone, Manila*​
> 
> 
> Thanks and credit to *Narnian_King* :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana:


mgtatanong lng.....for how many years will it be built?


----------



## InfinitiFX45

hermanix said:


> mgtatanong lng.....for how many years will it be built?


Based on the news, “We plan to finish the financial center by *2016*,” Lim said.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

anne789 said:


> Hi wow Its so wonderful project .............I really like it.
> all the best...:applause:
> 
> picnic spots near delhi


Thanks, we're all looking forward to it !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



manilaboy2007 said:


> Taken when I took a taxi to Market Market.





TheRick said:


>


Thanks and credits to *manilaboy2007* and *TheRick* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















​
*Construction Updates:*



IslandSon.PH said:


> Update 10/12


Thanks and credit to *IslandSon.PH* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALPHALAND's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































​
*Construction Updates:*



Fortbonifaciorent said:


> Shang is rising in full blast at night time as well... The whole lot is really huge


Thanks and credit to *Fortbonifaciorent* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Garden City [mix|res]*
*@ Araneta Center, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*
















































































*Construction Updates:*



vanlendel said:


> Walked around the site awhile ago. Here are some pictures that I took.
> 
> *Click the pics for larger images.
> 
> ​
> Parkway Tower 1 Entrance, Parkview T2 & T3 from Gen Malvar Ave.
> 
> ​
> Parkview Transfer Pavillion under construction, Parkview Tower 2
> 
> ​





vanlendel said:


> transfer bridge, Parvkiew T2 u/c
> 
> ​
> Parkview Tower 2 from Gen Roxas Ave
> 
> ​
> Parkview Tower 1
> 
> ​
> Manhattan Parkview Towers
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *vanlendel* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## tita01

An Update as November 2012 (on- going projects in mm)

*Metro Manila U|C - 20 storey and up!*

*
1. Stratford Residences - 74 fl
2. Gramercy Residences - 73fl
3. Movenpick - 70 fl
4. Trump Tower -60 fl
5. Knightsbridge Residences -68 fl
6. Discovery Primea -68 fl
7. Shang Salcedo Place - 65 fl
8. Park Terraces - 60 fl | 49 fl
9. Milano Residences - 53 fl
10. Arnaiz Tower- 50 fl
11. Aplhaland Tower 34 fl
12. Edades Tower - 53 fl
13. One Central -50 fl
14. Eton Makati - 41 fl
15. Senta - 45 fl
16. Jazz Residences - 45 fl x 2 | 50 fl x 2
17. San Lorenzo -32fl x 2
18.Grand Midori - 38 fl 
19. Alphaland Makati Place - 55 fl | 50 fl | 37 fl
20. Two & Three Central - 29 fl | 51 fl
21. Startosphere -35 fl
22. Citadines Salcedo -38 fl
23. KL Mosaic - 32 fl
25. Avida Towers San Lorenzo - 28 fl | 30 fl
26. Trevi 2 -37 fl
27. Salcedo Square -30 fl
28. First Homes Makti - 34 fl x 2
29. Victoria de Makti -41 fl x 2
30. Centuria Makti - 30 fl
31. Lerato - 31 fl x 2 
32. One Lilac Place- 31 fl
33. Valero Grand Suites - 31 fl
34. Signa Residences - 29 fl x 2
35. The Linear - 24 fl x 2
36. Makati Diamond - 28 fl
37. Legazpi Place - 32 fl
38. USV Tower (TN) -30 fl 
39. Shangrila at Fort - 60 fl
40. Grand Hyatt & Residences - 66 fl | 41 fl
41. The Suites -63 fl
42. 8 Forbestown Road -53 fl
43. Trion Tower 2 -49 fl
44. Beaufort - 43 fl x2
45. Arya Residences - 40 fl | 43 fl
46. Two Serendra - 40 fl | 45 fl
47. One Serendra - 50 fl
48. Fort Victoria - 49 fl x 2 | 50 fl
49. RCBC Corporate Tower - 34 fl
50. Ascott BGC - 31 fl
51. Icon Plaza - 40 fl
52. One Uptown -45 fl
53. Uptown Ritz Residence - 45 fl
54. St Regis Residences - 52 fl | 55 fl
55. Park West - 36 fl
56. Avida Towers 34 th Avenue - 36 fl x 2
57. One High Street - 45 fl
58. One and Two Maridien - 38 fl | 40 fl
59. One World Place - 35 fl
60. W @ Fifth Avenue - 30 fl
61. NAC Tower - 30 fl
62. Eco Tower - 30 fl
63. SM Aura Office Tower - 34 fl
64. Globe HQ - 27 fl
65. Avida Towers Global City - 20 fl | 22 fl
66. Viceroy - 22 fl x 2
68. Ridgewood Tower 3- 25 fl
69. Venice Luxury Residences - 28 fl x 4
70. Avida City Flex - 26 fl x 2
71. Grand Riviera Suites - 55 fl
72. Anchor Skysuites -56 fl
73. Admiral Baysuites - 53 fl
74. Birch Tower - 52 fl
75. Wharton Parksuites - 39 fl
76. Green Residences - 53 fl 
77. 8 Adriatico - 42fl
78. D' University Place - 38 fl
79. Manila Riverview Mansion - 32 fl
80. Manila Residences 2 - 38 fl
81. Four Season Riviera - 31 fl x 2
82. Two Torre San Lorenzo - 35 fl
83. Forbes & East Forbes Tower - 30 fl | 34 fl
84. Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa - 35 fl x 2
85. Amiaia Skies Avenida - 35 fl x 2
86. Suntrust Parkview - 20 fl x 2
87. Celadon Residences - 27fl x 2
88. Chateau Lorraine - 22 fl
89. Sorrel Residences - 27 fl
90. Manila Hall of Justice - 30 fl
91. Twin Gate & Ritz Royale - 22 fl x 2
92. Avida Towers Intima - 29 fl
93. WH Taft Residences- 30 fl
94. Space Romualdez & San Marcelino - 28 fl x 2
95. Peninsula Garden Midtown Homes- 20 fl x 2
96. The Levels - 27 fl x 2
97. Avida Towers Alabang- 26 fl x2
98. Northgate Tower- 20 fl
99. Anuva - 20 fl 
100. Viridian at Greenhills- 53 fl
101. Little Baguio terraces - 20 - 28 fl x 3
102. La Verti Residences - 42 fl x 2
103. Avida Towers Primea Taft - 26 fl x 2 |29 fl 
104. Studio Zen - 21 fl
105. Bay Garden - 20 fl x 2
106. One Executive Place -20 fl
107. Wil Tower Mall - 42 fl x 2
108. Sun Residences - 43 fl x 2
109. Princeton Residences - 41 fl 
110 Blue Residences - 41 fl
111. Aspire Tower -49 fl
112. Victoria Station 2 - 46 fl x 2
113. Beijing Tower- 40 fl
114. Grass Residences -38 fl x 2
115. Andrea North 2 - 31 fl
116. Le Grand - 35 fl | 30 fl
117. Magnolia Residences - 35 fl x 2
118. Winland Tower - 4- 34 fl
119. Euro One - 38 fl
120. Mezza II - 42 fl
121. Gateway Tower - 32 fl
122. Manhattan Parkview - 32 fl x 3
123. Zinnia Towers - 40 fl x 2
124. One CastillaPlace - 31 fl
125. Capitol Plaza - 33 fl
126. Amaia Skies Cubao - 35 fl | 36 fl x 2
127. Manhattan Garden City - 26 fl | 29 fl | 30 fl | 35 fl
128. My Place South Triangle - 26 fl x 4
129. Portovita - 26 fl x 2
130. Avida Towers New Manila 5- 22 fl
131. Novotel Cubao - 25 fl
132. Amaryllis - 22 fl 
133. One Centris 1 - 26 fl
134. Aurora Heights - 21 fl x 2
135. Gilmore Tower - 21 fl
136. Lleida Tower @ Circulo Verede - 24 fl
137. Banco de Oro HQ - 50 fl
138. AIC Empire Tower- 52 fl
139. Avant Garde Residences - 45 fl
140. Marco Polo Hotel - 41 fl
141. ADB Avenue - 40 fl
142. Currency - 36 fl
143. Pearl Place -40 fl x 2
144. Sapphire Bloc - 38 fl x 2
145. The Grove - 34 fl x 2
146. Alpha and Beta - 23 fl | 36 fl
147. Elements Residences - 27 fl x 2
148. Privato Tower - 25 fl
149. Kassara Urban Resort Residences - 28 fl | 20 fl
150. 45 San Miguel Avenue - 27 fl
151. Citadines Millenium Plaza -30 fl
152. One Shangrila Place - 64 fl x 2
153. Twin Oak Place - 53 fl 
154. Axis Residences - 41 fl
155. Flair Towers - 48 fl x 2
156. Bauhinia Tower - 42 fl
157. Light Residences -40 fl x 3
158. Lancaster Atrium Hotel - 42 fl
159. Acqua Private Residences- 42 fl | 44 fl | 46 fl
160. Grand Central - 41 fl
161. Pioneer Woodlands - 29 fl x 2 
162. AMA Tower Residences- 35 fl
163. Adress at Wack Wack - 32 fl
164. Raymond Tower - 38 fl
165. Avida Towers Centera - 29 fl x 4
166. Tropicana Garden City 2 - 20 fl

*

*Total = 247 (20 Storey and up!)*

_Note : Many Unknown Construction especially manila, quezon city,etc _

di pa kasali ung 10-19 floors , pag sinali 300+ na!


----------



## lochinvar

Rearranged according to height.

Stratford Residences	74 fl
Grammercy Residences	73 fl
Movenpick	70 fl
Knightsbridge Residences	68 fl
Discovery Primea	68 fl
Grand Hyatt & Residences	66 fl |41 fl
Shang Salcedo Place	65 fl
One Shangri-la Place	64 fl x 2
The Suites	63 fl
Park Terraces	60 fl |49 fl
Trump Tower	60 fl
Shangri-la at Fort	60 fl
Anchor Skysuites	56 fl
St. Regis Residences	55 fl 52 fl
Alphaland Makati Place	55 fl 50 fl 37 fl
Grand Riviera Suites	55 fl
Milano Residences	53 fl
Edades Tower	53 fl
8 Forbestown Road	53 fl
Admiral Baysuites	53 fl
Green Residences	53 fl
Viridian at Greenhills	53 fl
Twin Oak Place	53 fl
Birch Tower	52 fl
AIC Empire Tower	52 fl
Two & Three Central	51 fl | 29 fl
Arnaiz Tower	50 fl
One Central	50 fl
One Serendra	50 fl
Banco de Oro HQ	50 fl
Fort Victoria	49 fl x 2 | 50 fl
Trion Tower 2	49 fl
Aspire Tower	49 fl
Flair Towers	48 fl x 2
Victoria Station 2	46 fl x 2
Acqua Private Residences	46 fl | 44 fl | 42 fl
Jazz Residences	45 fl x 2 | 50 fl x 2
Two Serendra	45 fl | 40 fl
Senta	45 fl
One Uptown	45 fl
Uptown Ritz Residence	45 fl
One High Street	45 fl
Avant Garde Residences	45 fl
Beaufort	43 fl x2
Sun Residences	43 fl x 2
Arya Residences	43 fl | 40 fl
8 Adriatico	42fl
La Verti Residences	42 fl x 2
Wil Tower Mall	42 fl x 2
Mezza II	42 fl
Bauhinia Tower	42 fl
Lancaster Atrium Hotel	42 fl
Victoria de Makati	41 fl x 2
Eton Makati	41 fl
Princeton Residences	41 fl
Blue Residences	41 fl
Marco Polo Hotel	41 fl
Axis Residences	41 fl
Grand Central	41 fl
Light Residences	40 fl x 3
Zinnia Towers	40 fl x 2
Pearl Place	40 fl x 2
One and Two Meridien	40 fl | 38 fl
con Plaza	40 fl
Beijing Tower	40 fl
ADB Avenue	40 fl
Wharton Parksuites	39 fl
Grass Residences	38 fl x 2
Sapphire Bloc	38 fl x 2
rand Midori	38 fl
Citadines Salcedo	38 fl
D' University Place	38 fl
Manila Residences 2	38 fl
Euro One	38 fl
Raymond Tower	38 fl
Trevi 2	37 fl
Avida Towers 34th Avenue	36 fl x 2
Amaia Skies Cubao	36 fl | 35 fl x 2
Alpha and Beta	36 fl | 23 fl
Park West	36 fl
Currency	36 fl
Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa	35 fl x 2
Amaia Skies Avenida	35 fl x 2
Magnolia Residences	35 fl x 2
Manhattan Garden City	35 fl | 30 fl | 29 fl | 26 fl
Le Grand	35 fl | 30 fl
Stratosphere	35 fl
One World Place	35 fl
Two Torre San Lorenzo	35 fl
AMA Tower Residences	35 fl
First Homes Makati	34 fl x 2
The Grove	34 fl x 2
Forbes & East Forbes Tower	34 fl | 30 fl
Alphaland Tower	34 fl
RCBC Corporate Tower	34 fl
SM Aura Office Tower	34 fl
Winland Tower	34 fl
Capitol Plaza	33 fl
Manhattan Parkview	32 fl x 3
San Lorenzo	32 fl x 2
KL Mosaic	32 fl
Legazpi Place	32 fl
Manila Riverview Mansion	32 fl
Gateway Tower	32 fl
Address at Wack Wack	32 fl
Lerato	31 fl x 2
Four Season Riviera	31 fl x 2
One Lilac Place	31 fl
Valero Grand Suites	31 fl
Ascott BGC	31 fl
Andrea North 2	31 fl
One Castilla Place	31 fl
Avida Towers San Lorenzo	30 fl | 28 fl
Salcedo Square	30 fl
Centuria Makati	30 fl
USV Tower (TN)	30 fl
W @ Fifth Avenue	30 fl
NAC Tower	30 fl
Eco Tower	30 fl
Manila Hall of Justice	30 fl
WH Taft Residences	30 fl
Citadines Millenium Plaza	30 fl
Avida Towers Centera	29 fl x 4
Signa Residences	29 fl x 2
Pioneer Woodlands	29 fl x 2
Avida Towers Intima	29 fl
Venice Luxury Residences	28 fl x 4
Little Baguio terraces 20	28 fl x 3
Space Romualdez & San Marcelino	28 fl x 2
Kassara Urban Resort Residences	28 fl | 20 fl
Makati Diamond	28 fl
Celadon Residences	27fl x 2
The Levels	27 fl x 2
Elements Residences	27 fl x 2
Globe HQ	27 fl
Sorrel Residences	27 fl
45 San Miguel Avenue	27 fl
Avida Towers Alabang	26 fl x2
My Place South Triangle	26 fl x 4
Avida Towers Primea Taft	26 fl x 2 |29 fl
Avida City Flex	26 fl x 2
Portovita	26 fl x 2
One Centris 1	26 fl
Ridgewood Tower 3	25 fl
Novotel Cubao	25 fl
Privato Tower	25 fl
The Linear	24 fl x 2
Lleida Tower @ Circulo Verde	24 fl
Viceroy	22 fl x 2
Twin Gate & Ritz Royale	22 fl x 2
Avida Towers Global City	22 fl | 20 fl
Chateau Lorraine	22 fl
Avida Towers New Manila 5	22 fl
Amaryllis	22 fl
Aurora Heights	21 fl x 2
Studio Zen	21 fl
Gilmore Tower	21 fl
Suntrust Parkview	20 fl x 2
Peninsula Garden Midtown Homes	20 fl x 2
Bay Garden	20 fl x 2
Northgate Tower	20 fl
Anuva	20 fl
One Executive Place	20 fl
Tropicana Garden City 2	20 fl


----------



## tita01

^^ thanks ^^


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BELLE/SMIC's BELLE Grande Casino & Resort [6T|9F|mix|hot]*
*@ Belle Grande Manila Bay Complex, Entertainment City, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



DCRJ said:


> snapshots taken by me Dec. 1, 2012 going North at Roxas Boulevard around 7:55am Saturday


Thanks and credit to *DCRJ* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## tkdwarriors2

^^ nice


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*










Location:Manila, Philippines
Project Type: Retail
Client: SM Prime Holdings
No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments
No. of anchor tenants: 18
Total Retail Area: 392,980 m2 (4,230,000 sq ft)​



crossboneka said:


>





thomasian said:


> ^^ Oh my, that's the updated perspective you have! Thanks. kay:
> 
> And since a more updated one had been released out in the open, I don't think my source won't mind me posting the one I have here. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll explain some of the changes later...


Thanks and credits to *crossboneka* and *thomasian* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Mezza II Residences [43F|res]*
*Cor. Aurora Blvd. and Guirayan St., Sta. Mesa, Manila*


----------



## tita01




----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's CityPlace Phase-1 [2T|39F & 37F|mix|res]*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



Batang_genio said:


> More pics





maniLaboy_me said:


> china walk @ luckychinatown mall


Thanks and credits to *Batang_genio* and *maniLaboy_me* :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## eddeux

Wow 247 u/c. The boom keeps getting larger it seems. O_O


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHIs One World Place [35F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*










Worthington said:


> *More renders of One World Place*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit to crossboneka for these photos


*Construction Updates:*



Worthington said:


> construction update as of November 2012


Thanks and credits to *Worthington* and *crossboneka*


----------



## muchosan

*Avida Towers South Park District*

*Avida Towers South Park District* 
(Alabang Muntinlupa City)


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Update:*



derf said:


>


Thanks and credit to *derf* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NSJB's Fort Victoria [3T|(1)49F&(2)45F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



xavierdude said:


>


Thanks and credit to *xavierdude* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## eddeux

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
> *Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*
> 
> 
> Location:Manila, Philippines
> Project Type: Retail
> Client: SM Prime Holdings
> No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments
> No. of anchor tenants: 18
> Total Retail Area: 392,980 m2 (4,230,000 sq ft)​
> Thanks and credits to *crossboneka* and *thomasian* :cheers: :banana:


With the expansion SM Megamall would be the 3rd largest mall in the world, and largest in Philippines just beating SM North EDSA. :uh:

I love the glass facade.:cheers:


----------



## PVilla48

Any updates of Trion Tower 2 and how many floors so far?


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's AMA Tower Residences [35F|res]*
*EDSA cor. Fordham, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*​


thomasian said:


> Bigger render...


















*Construction Updates:*



AYS said:


> Sa background kita ang AMA Tower na wala pa rin activity maliban sa pag pintura nila last month ng yellow sa mga rebars nito. At ibig sabihin, magtatagal pa ito na walang construction.





sick_n_tired said:


> September 27, 2012, 10:00am


Thanks and credits to *thomasian*, *AYS* and *sick_n_tired* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL LAND's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Worthington said:


> *Update as of November 29, 2012*
> 
> Tower: Ongoing on 38th floor
> Garden Villas: Finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​


Thanks and credit to *Worthington* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL LAND's The Proscenium [5T|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*








*Proscenium, which means “in front of the scenery”, further motivated Rockwell to set itself apart by creating a “Cultural” component in the “Live. Work. Play.” aspect. With the performing arts theater as an anchor to the development, the Proscenium at Rockwell will complete the Rockwell lifestyle and take it to another level.*









































































*The Kirov*

*One of the first towers to be built in the Proscenium property, the Kirov will stand 58 storeys tall. Each floor will only hold 2 to 4 units ensuring a retreat from the busy city. The Kirov will have 3-bedroom units and penthouses (3-4 bedroom units each with a spacious den).*




























*The Corral*

*The second tower to make its mark in the Proscenium property is the Corral. With 46 storeys, Corral will have 2-5 units per floor also ensuring the privacy of your futures home. The Corral will house 2 & 3 bedroom units.*


























​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BELLE/SMIC's BELLE Grande Casino & Resort [6T|9F|mix|hot]*
*@ Belle Grande Manila Bay Complex, Entertainment City, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



~Winston~ said:


> Ang traffic sa Baclaran yesterday, so while I was stuck at traffic, I took the liberty to take some shots.
> 
> Update: as of 12/9/12


Thanks and credit to *~Winston~* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## reign

*
Under Construction Buildings in Metro Manila 50 storeys and above*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Alphaland Bay City*
*@ Manila Bay, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































​


----------



## calaguyo

^Too ambitious project. I hope there's even a little progress.


----------



## eurico

^^ and the design is mediocore... I hope that is not the final render for each tower of it


----------



## Dazon

>


gorgeous man! tall and nice design.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> 11.29.12


All photos credit to *thomasian* :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's McKinley West (JUSMAG) [mix|res|pro]*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EMPIRE EAST's Kasara Urban Resort Residences [(2)28F+(2)20F+(2)16F|res]*
*Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



empress_girl said:


>


Thanks and credit to *empress_girl* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's AVIDA TOWERS Centera [4T|29F|mix|res]*
*EDSA cor Reliance St., Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


> this morning (sorry medyo dark yong shots):


Thanks and credit to *scamingue* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's AVIDA TOWERS San Lorenzo [2T|30F|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*





































​
*Construction Updates:*



Waldenstrom said:


> 12/6/11
> ​





Mr. Huxley said:


> I'm not sure and i don't know how to gauge if Tower 1 will be ready for turnover first quarter of 2013. I took these pics this afternoon.
> 
> They still have October, November and December. Hoping for an early turnover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Waldenstrom* and *Mr. Huxley* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*



























*Construction Updates*



Shazzam said:


> As of Dec. 5, 2012...





sick_n_tired said:


> Dec 09, 2012





anone said:


> in my inbox today.


Thanks and credits to *Shazzam*, *sick_n_tired*, * and anone* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Blue Residences [41F|res]*
*@ Katipunan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*








Thanks and credit to *josegervancio* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*










darknyt1 said:


> by centuryproperties












​
*Construction Updates:*



Batang_genio said:


> Taken 19 Dec 2012. Rising above ground already!


Thanks and credit to *Batang_genio* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY CITY Lifestyle Center [9F|mix]*
*Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



Batang_genio said:


> Taken 19 Dec 2012. I wonder how deep would the excavation be??


Thanks and credit to *Batang_genio* :cheers: ::banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*


























​
*Construction Updates:*



Batang_genio said:


> Taken 19 Dec 2012. Somewhere on the 11th floor


Thanks and credit to *Batang_genio* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## eurico

^^ Century city could be the tallest superblock in SEA once all of it's building is completed kay:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [72F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



Igsuonnimo said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Igsuonnimo* :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



Igsuonnimo said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Igsuonnimo* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Aura Mall & Hotel*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































​
*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> Pagbukas ko ng Google Earth tiningnan ko kaagad ang satellite update ng SM Aura at nakita ko na buo na ung satellite update niya.  The satellite imagery was taken last August 30, 2012. 4 months na nakalipas...hahahaha


All photos credit to *[email protected]* :cheers: :banana: :applause:


----------



## MunichSwiss

SM Aura


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*More 2013 Fireworks from Manila:* * HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone !!!* :cheers: :banana: :banana:










*‎2013 New Year Fireworks in The Philippines - From Makati Skyline*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*More 2013 Fireworks from Manila:* *HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone !!!* :cheers: :banana: :banana:










*New Years Fireworks 2013 -Part 1*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*More 2013 Fireworks from Manila:* *HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone !!!* :cheers: :banana: :banana:










*Manila 2013 New Year Fireworks*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*More 2013 Fireworks from Manila:* *HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone !!!* :cheers: :banana: :banana:










*New Year 2013 Fireworks Philippines*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*More 2013 Fireworks from Manila:* *HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone !!!* :cheers: :banana: :banana:










*Fireworks in Manila New Year 2013.3gp*


----------



## Dondiboy

MetroManila is really booming!
Happy new year everyone!


----------



## reyvil888

*photo credit to icarusrising*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*










http://images.travelpod.com/tripwow/photos/ta-00d7-d0cc-15de/www-centuryhaven-com-makati-philippines+1152_12964739937-tpfil02aw-10009.jpg

[IMG]http://www.centurycity.com.ph/images/sitedevplan.jpg​
*Construction Updates:*



jaregs said:


> Taken Jan 4 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Thanks and credit to *jaregs* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Aura Mall & Hotel*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































​
*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> *SM Aura at the Civic Center*, BGC, Taguig





chanlatorre said:


> As of today January 4, 2012


All photos credit to *pinoyako2010 and chanlatorre* :cheers: :banana: :applause:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Cubao [3T|35F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## Kintoy

Gramercy and Knightsbridge


----------



## Kintoy

Fairmont Hotel


----------



## Kintoy

Alphaland Tower


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Avenida [2T|35F|mix|res]*
*@ Doroteo Jose St., Sta. Cruz, Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa [2T|35F|mix|res]*
*@ V. Mapa St., Sta. Mesa, Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## leofriends

*Manila Financial Center*


----------



## leofriends




----------



## Yuree

leofriends said:


>


Very impressive :cheers:


----------



## manies_flip

leofriends said:


> Manila Financial Center


Hope this will push through!


----------



## tita01

*As of December 2012*

*Metro Manila U|C - 20 storey and up!*

*
1. Stratford Residences - 76 fl
2. Gramercy Residences - 73 fl
3. Movenpick - 70 fl
4. Trump Tower -60 fl
5. Knightsbridge Residences -68 fl
6. Discovery Primea -68 fl
7. Shang Salcedo Place - 65 fl
8. Park Terraces - 60 fl | 49 fl
9. Milano Residences - 53 fl
10. Arnaiz Tower- 50 fl
11. Aplhaland Tower 34 fl
12. Edades Tower - 53 fl
13. One Central -50 fl
14. Eton Makati - 41 fl
15. Senta - 45 fl
16. Jazz Residences - 45 fl x 2 | 50 fl x 2
17. San Lorenzo -32fl x 2
18.Grand Midori - 38 fl 
19. Alphaland Makati Place - 55 fl | 50 fl | 37 fl
20. Two & Three Central - 29 fl | 51 fl
21. Startosphere -35 fl
22. Citadines Salcedo -38 fl
23. KL Mosaic - 32 fl
25. Avida Towers San Lorenzo - 28 fl | 30 fl
26. Trevi 2 -37 fl
27. Salcedo Square -30 fl
28. First Homes Makti - 34 fl x 2
29. Victoria de Makti -41 fl x 2
30. Centuria Makti - 30 fl
31. Lerato - 31 fl x 2 
32. One Lilac Place- 31 fl
33. Valero Grand Suites - 31 fl
34. Signa Residences - 29 fl x 2
35. The Linear - 24 fl x 2
36. Makati Diamond - 28 fl
37. Legazpi Place - 32 fl
38. USV Tower (TN) -30 fl 
39. Shangrila at Fort - 60 fl
40. Grand Hyatt & Residences - 66 fl | 41 fl
41. The Suites -63 fl
42. 8 Forbestown Road -53 fl
43. Trion Tower 2 -49 fl
44. Beaufort - 43 fl x2
45. Arya Residences - 40 fl | 43 fl
46. Two Serendra - 40 fl | 45 fl
47. One Serendra - 50 fl
48. Fort Victoria - 49 fl x 2 | 50 fl
49. RCBC Corporate Tower - 34 fl
50. Ascott BGC - 31 fl
51. Icon Plaza - 40 fl
52. One Uptown -45 fl
53. Uptown Ritz Residence - 45 fl
54. St Regis Residences - 52 fl | 55 fl
55. Park West - 36 fl
56. Avida Towers 34 th Avenue - 36 fl x 2
57. One High Street - 45 fl
58. One and Two Maridien - 38 fl | 40 fl
59. One World Place - 35 fl
60. W @ Fifth Avenue - 30 fl
61. NAC Tower - 30 fl
62. Eco Tower - 30 fl
63. SM Aura Office Tower - 34 fl
64. Globe HQ - 27 fl
65. Avida Towers Global City - 20 fl | 22 fl
66. Viceroy - 22 fl x 2
68. Ridgewood Tower 3- 25 fl
69. Venice Luxury Residences - 28 fl x 4
70. Avida City Flex - 26 fl x 2
71. Grand Riviera Suites - 55 fl
72. Anchor Skysuites -56 fl
73. Admiral Baysuites - 53 fl
74. Birch Tower - 52 fl
75. Wharton Parksuites - 39 fl
76. Green Residences - 53 fl 
77. 8 Adriatico - 42fl
78. D' University Place - 38 fl
79. Manila Riverview Mansion - 32 fl
80. Manila Residences 2 - 38 fl
81. Four Season Riviera - 31 fl x 2
82. Two Torre San Lorenzo - 35 fl
83. Forbes & East Forbes Tower - 30 fl | 34 fl
84. Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa - 35 fl x 2
85. Amiaia Skies Avenida - 35 fl x 2
86. Suntrust Parkview - 20 fl x 2
87. Celadon Residences - 27fl x 2
88. Chateau Lorraine - 22 fl
89. Sorrel Residences - 27 fl
90. Manila Hall of Justice - 30 fl
91. Twin Gate & Ritz Royale - 22 fl x 2
92. Avida Towers Intima - 29 fl
93. WH Taft Residences- 30 fl
94. Space Romualdez & San Marcelino - 28 fl x 2
95. Peninsula Garden Midtown Homes- 20 fl x 2
96. The Levels - 27 fl x 2
97. Avida Towers Alabang- 26 fl x2
98. Northgate Tower- 20 fl
99. Anuva - 20 fl 
100. Viridian at Greenhills- 53 fl
101. Little Baguio terraces - 20 - 28 fl x 3
102. La Verti Residences - 42 fl x 2
103. Avida Towers Primea Taft - 26 fl x 2 |29 fl 
104. Studio Zen - 21 fl
105. Bay Garden - 20 fl x 2
106. One Executive Place -20 fl
107. Wil Tower Mall - 42 fl x 2
108. Sun Residences - 43 fl x 2
109. Princeton Residences - 41 fl 
110 Blue Residences - 41 fl
111. Aspire Tower -49 fl
112. Victoria Station 2 - 46 fl x 2
113. Beijing Tower- 40 fl
114. Grass Residences -38 fl x 2
115. Andrea North 2 - 31 fl
116. Le Grand - 35 fl | 30 fl
117. Magnolia Residences - 35 fl x 2
118. Winland Tower - 4- 34 fl
119. Euro One - 38 fl
120. Mezza II - 42 fl
121. Gateway Tower - 32 fl
122. Manhattan Parkview - 32 fl x 3
123. Zinnia Towers - 40 fl x 2
124. One CastillaPlace - 31 fl
125. Capitol Plaza - 33 fl
126. Amaia Skies Cubao - 35 fl | 36 fl x 2
127. Manhattan Garden City - 26 fl | 29 fl | 30 fl | 35 fl
128. My Place South Triangle - 26 fl x 4
129. Portovita - 26 fl x 2
130. Avida Towers New Manila 5- 22 fl
131. Novotel Cubao - 25 fl
132. Amaryllis - 22 fl 
133. One Centris 1 - 26 fl
134. Aurora Heights - 21 fl x 2
135. Gilmore Tower - 21 fl
136. Lleida Tower @ Circulo Verede - 24 fl
137. Banco de Oro HQ - 50 fl
138. AIC Empire Tower- 52 fl
139. Avant Garde Residences - 45 fl
140. Marco Polo Hotel - 41 fl
141. ADB Avenue - 40 fl
142. Currency - 36 fl
143. Pearl Place -40 fl x 2
144. Sapphire Bloc - 38 fl x 2
145. The Grove - 34 fl x 2
146. Alpha and Beta - 23 fl | 36 fl
147. Elements Residences - 27 fl x 2
148. Privato Tower - 25 fl
149. Kassara Urban Resort Residences - 28 fl x 2| 20 fl x 2
150. 45 San Miguel Avenue - 27 fl
151. Citadines Millenium Plaza -30 fl
152. One Shangrila Place - 64 fl x 2
153. Twin Oak Place - 53 fl 
154. Axis Residences - 41 fl
155. Flair Towers - 48 fl x 2
156. Bauhinia Tower - 42 fl
157. Light Residences -40 fl x 3
158. Lancaster Atrium Hotel - 42 fl
159. Acqua Private Residences- 42 fl | 44 fl | 46 fl | 48 fl | 50 fl
160. Grand Central - 41 fl
161. Pioneer Woodlands - 29 fl x 2 
162. AMA Tower Residences- 35 fl
163. Adress at Wack Wack - 32 fl
164. Raymond Tower - 38 fl
165. Avida Towers Centera - 29 fl x 4
166. Tropicana Garden City 2 - 20 fl
167. Technozone Philppines - 27 fl




*

*Total = 252 (20 Storey and up!)*

:cheers:

sana ngayong 2013 sumali na ang manila financial center.


----------



## RonnieR

^^ Cool. Construction boom indeed.


----------



## ajosh821

^^^ More skyscrapers to come (around 200-299 meters) and hope to launch a supertall tower in 2013


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Race Track, Makati City, Metro Manila*​


RonnieR said:


> Thanks and credit to *RonnieR* :cheers: :banana:























































An artist's perspective of Ayala Land's latest project, the Circuit, which will rise in the former Sta. Ana race track


----------



## hakz2007

^^fantastic updates, guys :applause::applause::applause:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*RESORTS WORLD BAYSHORE's Escape Theme Park [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*​


Narnian_King said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Narnian_King* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Two & Three Central [51F|29F|res]*
*@ Valero st., Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Movenpick Hotel & Residences Makati [70F|hot|res]*
*@ Picar Centre, Makati City, Metro Manila*


----------



## italiano_pellicano

very nice


----------



## Kintoy

ShangriLa mall/condo


----------



## Kintoy

Gramercy Residences condo


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Condominium Projects in Metro Manila*


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## ajosh821

^^ nice!! Shangri-La is getting taller and taller :banana:


----------



## [email protected]

*McKinley Underconstructions*...


















McKinley West



























Update...


----------



## [email protected]

Con't McKinley...









Viceroy @ McKinley Hill


----------



## [email protected]

Con't...









Venice Grand Canal Mall


----------



## [email protected]

Cont'n...
Tuscany Private Estate


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL LAND's Lopez Tower [19F|off]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



Narnian_King said:


> Future Head Office of Lopez Group


Thanks and credit to *Narnian_King* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## [email protected]

At sana mas matataas!;-)


----------



## filcan

leofriends said:


> ^^ LIKE!!!





tita01 said:


> super like


^^You know, you can actually LIKE it now...there is a "Like" button (thumbs up) for every post hehehe


----------



## leofriends

*Discovery Primea*



MakatiBoy said:


>


----------



## tita01

New Project in Manila



Worthington said:


> *Meridien*
> *EDSA Extension, MOA Complex Pasay City :banana::banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos by Asya Design
> 
> *





Worthington said:


> *SM Shore Residences*
> 
> *Seaside Blvd. Road 11, MOA Complex Pasay City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *photo by Asya Design*


Like


----------



## leofriends

^^ ang small nmn nila, sana kung ionic man lang at least 200m...


----------



## tita01

leofriends said:


> ^^ ang small nmn nila, sana kung ionic man lang at least 200m...


lapit kasi sa airport at reclaim lang ung site ng mga projects.


----------



## Kintoy

leofriends said:


> ^^ ang small nmn nila, sana kung ionic man lang at least 200m...


too near the airport. plus the area is a reclamation


----------



## RonnieR

Something new in Metro Manila. I like the design. kay:



Worthington said:


> *Meridien*
> *EDSA Extension, MOA Complex Pasay City :banana::banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos by Asya Design
> 
> *


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BELLE's Belle Grande Manila Bay Casino and Resorts*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​


Worthington said:


> Here's a new rendering! :banana::banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's another egg after the other one from SM Aura :lol:





crossboneka said:


> daytime render with a clear visual of that egg-like thingy


*Construction Updates:*










Thanks and credits to *Worthington* and *crossboneka* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## filcan

^^Overhead wires need to be buried underground..it's ruining the view.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BELLE's Belle Diamant*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*







*January 14, 2013*
*South Tower* : Construction on-going. Now on the roofdeck. Preparation of formworks for the machine room roof and concrete pouring of parapet wall.







*January 14, 2013*
*North Tower* : Construction on-going, now on the 4th floor.







*January 14, 2013*
*North Tower* : Formworks and Rebar installation for Area 4 and 5 and concrete pouring for Area 3.


----------



## psth

BGC. is the clean and modern zone of Manila. It looks like Japan city i think. I like this zone too much. Hope one day my Bangkok will have modern zone like this
.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Tivoli Garden Residences [5T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*







*January 14, 2013*
100% completion of structural works for Iris Tower, Structural works for Hibiscus Tower is now on the 38th level.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Proposed Manila Bay Reclamation Area*


----------



## ajosh821

DMCI is one of the neatest construction firm, whatever the location.....kay:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

ajosh821 said:


> Napakalinis talaga gumawa ng DMCI sa mga projects nito, saan location pa man ito.....kay:


*ajosh821* FYI, this is a International Thread. Please be refrain from using your local dialect. Thanks !!! 

BTW, they are both in Mandaluyong City...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Dome Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​


reyvil888 said:


> Day and Night render of SM Aura





[email protected] said:


> I wonder kung anung IMAX ang ilalagay jan...di kaya IMAX Dome?? :lol:
> baka un ung magiging use nung Egg na ewan..:lol:


*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> SM Aura, earlier today. Taken with my phone. January 21, 2013 - Monday





tita01 said:


> ​
> 
> BGC's SM AURA at The civic center construction update as of 23th of jan,2013
> 
> photo credit to owner





IslandSon.PH said:


> Update 1/23 from another angle


Thanks and credits to *chanlatorre*, *reyvil888*, *[email protected]*, *tita01* and *IslandSon.PH* :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino [hot|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALPHALAND's Shangri-La Hotel at The Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



luis4083 said:


> More Detailed Rendition





chesterot said:


> ^^OT: What is the building near Burgos Circle and to the right of Forbeswood Heights?





crossboneka said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> Thats The Suites and PSE Tower updates...
> 
> Heres update on street level...


Thanks and credits to *luis4083*, *crossboneka* and *[email protected]* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res|mix]*
*@ Capitol Commons, Pasig City, Metro Manila*








Source: http://ph-brokerservices.blogspot.com/2011/11/royalton-capitol-commons-for-80-years.html



anak_mm said:


> from their site


*Construction Updates:*




Shazzam said:


> August 25, 2012...





Shazzam said:


> Update: 2012 Nov 09





Shazzam said:


> February 1, 2013.....


Thanks and credits to *anak_mm* and *Shazzam* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*

























































































*Construction Updates:*



leechtat said:


> Took some photos of the site earlier today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.469973963062592.109144.130623176997674&type=1


Thanks and credit to *leechtat* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## RonnieR

^^ great update guys. kay:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Aura Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Dome Theater)*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​


reyvil888 said:


> Day and Night render of SM Aura





[email protected] said:


> I wonder kung anung IMAX ang ilalagay jan...di kaya IMAX Dome?? :lol:
> baka un ung magiging use nung Egg na ewan..:lol:


*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> Some latest updates from Market Market angle...


Thanks and credit to *[email protected]* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































​
*Construction Updates:*



jaregs said:


> PARIS CLUBHOUSE
> 
> ​
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Thanks and credit to *jaregs* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



rye08 said:


> UPDATES LANG PO REGARDING SA CONSTRUCTION ON TOWER 2....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nAGTE-TEXT SI MANONG.... :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comparison in window size between Tower 1 and Tower 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and credits to *rye08* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## tita01

^^ nice construction updates


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5T|mix|res]*
*@ Meralco Ave., Pasig City, Metro Manila*


Capitol Commons is a 10-hectare integrated mixed use development rising in the old site of Rizal Capitol. Capitol Commons is conceived to provide an alternative premiere destination in Pasig City Metro Manila.​
















*Estancia Mall:*

Estancia will be a new upscale shopping mall that will be the new center of sophistication, class and glamour in the fashion and retail industry. It will feature luxury brands and welcome some of the first ever international brands and restaurants in the country. Indoor and outdoor shopping and dining is made possible by the seamless architectural design with an urban park situated right in front of Estancia.



































*NEW UNIMART SUPERMARKET... OPENING DECEMBER 2014*

Two-storey supermarket with retail units to provide complete shopping and dining experience.




























Site is situated in Brgy. Oranbo, Pasig City, surrounded by commercial, residential and civic developments. Accessed via Shaw Blvd., Meralco Avenue and Captain Javier St. (in front of Valle Verde Country Club).









​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's SixSenses Resort [6T/20F]*
*@ The Metropolitan Park (Park MET), Pasay City, Metro Manila*​

















*Strip Mall:*



































*Water Plaza:*








*Met Circle:*








*Aerial View:*








*GT Museum:*








*Swimming Pool:*



















*Vicinity Map:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*





























luis4083 said:


> *One Shangri-La Place*


*Construction Updates*



sick_n_tired said:


> Jan 25, 2013





Shazzam said:


> Feb. 5, 2013...


Thanks and credits to *luis4083*, *sick_n_tired* and *Shazzam* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|50F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



felix*bakat said:


> some external pics snapped last weekend. would have wanted to go along madison to take some pics of amenity side units but was in a hurry. maybe some other time...


Thanks and credit to *felix*bakat* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Shell Residences [4T|16F|res]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



manilaboy2007 said:


> Site of Shell Residence viewed from Sea Residence


Thanks and credit to *manilaboy2007* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## wow2012

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *ajosh821* FYI, this is a International Thread. Please be refrain from using your local dialect. Thanks !!!
> 
> BTW, they are both in Mandaluyong City...


Paano na ako di ako gaanung marunong sa salitang banyaga .. ibig sabihin b nun wala na ako karapatan sumali at magpahayag ng aking gustong sabihin sa mga proyekto .... im think u are so racist ...tama ba ito aking sinabi ...mas nakakhiya nman kung panay english kung di naman tama at di maiintindihan ....maraming salamat


----------



## InfinitiFX45

wow2012 said:


> Paano na ako di ako gaanung marunong sa salitang banyaga .. ibig sabihin b nun wala na ako karapatan sumali at magpahayag ng aking gustong sabihin sa mga proyekto .... im think u are so racist ...tama ba ito aking sinabi ...mas nakakhiya nman kung panay english kung di naman tama at di maiintindihan ....maraming salamat


Don't be a *smart aleck* and you're just a *Newbie* on SSC !!! FYI, this is an International Forum w/c is sharing/discussing info and/or topic for everyone to understand. BTW, the Mods here aren't Pinoys and they can BANNED you from SSC Forum for good!!! My comment is intended for *ajosh821* and who are you calling me RACIST ??? I've seen guys account got closed for using their mothers tongue and false accusation. hno: GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## eddeux

The entire metro just seems like it's one, never-ending construction site.


----------



## reyvil888

*Park West [36F]* and *Grand Hyatt Manila [66F]*












TheRick said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's La Verti Residences [2T|40F|res]*
*@ Taft Ave., Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates*



cherrytickles said:


> kya pla tagal nung update nag re-design ng web page ung DMCI
> check nyo na lng http://www.dmcihomes.com


Thanks and credit to *cherrytickles* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*

*Location:Manila, Philippines
Project Type: Retail
Client: SM Prime Holdings
No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments
No. of anchor tenants: 18
Total Retail Area: 392,980 m2 (4,230,000 sq ft)*










crossboneka said:


>





thomasian said:


> ^^ Oh my, that's the updated perspective you have! Thanks. kay:
> 
> And since a more updated one had been released out in the open, I don't think my source won't mind me posting the one I have here. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll explain some of the changes later...


Thanks and credits to *crossboneka* and *thomasian* :cheers: :banana:

*Construction Updates:*



Apex101 said:


> Taken on Dec. 23,2012 by chrisalparas
> 
> 
> ​
> Ortigas Central Business District by chrisalparas, on Flickr





Kintoy said:


> last Dec, from Shang parking





Shazzam said:


> February 1, 2013....


Thanks and credits to *crossboneka*, *thomasian*, *Apex101*, *Kintoy* and *Shazzam* :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ZhongFa's Oceanaire Luxurious Residences [4T|17F|res]*
*SM Bay City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*







































































*Construction Updates:*



oceanairerhotel said:


>


Thanks and credit to *oceanairerhotel* :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## RonnieR

^^ I'm surprised with the progress of oceanaire.... cool.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Update:*



leechtat said:


> taken from Circuit Makati...


Thanks and credit to *leechtat* :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|hot|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave., Makati City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


> Today





tita01 said:


> ​
> 
> discovery primea photo credit to owner


Thanks and credit to *MunichSwiss*, and *tita01* :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY CITY Lifestyle Center [9F|mix]*
*Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> ​
> 
> photo credit to owner


Thanks and credit to *tita01* :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Tivoli Garden Residences [5T|42F|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



satv said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *satv* :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*XTT's Marco Polo Ortigas Hotel [41F|hot]*
*Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*








*Construction Updates:*



edsuave said:


>





crossboneka said:


> update as of 2/4/13


Thanks and credit to *edsuave*, *crossboneka* :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## mr_peanutbutter

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *BELLE's Belle Grande Manila Bay Casino and Resorts*
> *@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Construction Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and credits to *Worthington* and *crossboneka* !!! :cheers: :banana:


Why is the gilded cladding of the actual building doesnt look as impressive as that in the 3D render?


----------



## mr_peanutbutter

ajosh821 said:


> DMCI is one of the neatest construction firm, whatever the location.....kay:


Hell yeah. They even have a thirty-odd-storey condominium project to be built at a very prime and strategic property facing Rizal park. Which apparently drew flak and massive controversy due to its shameless insensitivity to zoning and height limits. hno:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*

























​
*Construction Updates:*



leechtat said:


>





tita01 said:


> ​
> latest photo credit to owner


Thanks and credit to *leechtat* and *tita01 * :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eigth Forbes Town Road [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



philbrokerhouse said:


> Site update as of Jan 2013
> 
> We also have a prime 3 bedroom corner unit for sale with view of manila golf course and makati skyline.
> Kindly send pm for details





MunichSwiss said:


>


Thanks and credit to *MunichSwiss* and *philbrokerhouse* :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## ajosh821

^^ Much better if they use the glass of One Central which makes more elegant-looking.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center [47F|off]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*








*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> As of Feb. 4, 2013, already working on the *17/F* ...





sick_n_tired said:


> Feb 09, 2013 update





MunichSwiss said:


> Today


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam*, *sick_n_tired* and*MunichSwiss* :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's VERITOWN Fort [mix]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



Aziza1121 said:


>





scamingue said:


> Latest pics


Thanks and credits to *Aziza1121* and *scamingue* :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ACCOR's NOVOTEL Manila Araneta Center [25F|hot]*
*@ Araneta Center, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> October 2012
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> http://www.eei.com.ph/content/products & services/on_going.php#novotel





hakz2007 said:


> by Herman Lumanog


Thanks and credit to *tita01* and *hakz2007* :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Dr. Richard Espeno said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Dr. Richard Espeno* :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> True. Here.....





Jude12 said:


>





Shazzam said:


> Dec. 6, 2012





AYS said:


> *Topped-off, since 2 of 4 of the cylindrical spires/architectural features are completed.*









[/QUOTE]



todjikid said:


>


Thanks and credits to *Jude12*, *Shazzam*, *AYS* and *todjikid* :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's GRASS Residences [[email protected]|[email protected]|res]*
*@ SM City North EDSA Mall Complex*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*Largest Mall in Southeast Asia and 3rd Largest Mall in the World*​*1,100+ Stores - 482,878 m² (5.2 million sq ft) GLA​*​Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​


































*Construction Updates:*



vanlendel said:


> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> Merry Christmas y'all


Thanks and credit to *vanlendel* :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Bluebay Walk [mix]*
*@ Met Park, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








*Strip Mall*


































*Water Plaza*







*Met Circle*







*Aerial View*







*GT Museum*







*Swimming Pool*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's Rich Residences [2T|53F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> nothing interesting, but these will fill in some empty lots in ortigas.


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## leofriends

^^ oh, another twin towers underway? Ortigas is the home of the twins..


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Monchhichi said:


> Azure Update





jaregs said:


> PARIS CLUBHOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Thanks and credit to *Monchhichi* and *jaregs* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*



























*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> today





MunichSwiss said:


> Today


Thanks and credits to *Kintoy* and *MunichSwiss* :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA TOWERS' South Park District [8T|mix|res]*
*National Rd., Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




















muchosan said:


> http://avidaproperty.com/avida-towers-altura-2/





RonnieR said:


> *Ayala unit to invest P12-B in Muntinlupa project*
> by Kathleen A. Martin, ABS-CBNnews.com
> Posted at 02/26/2013 11:19 AM | Updated as of 02/26/2013 2:43 PM





muchosan said:


>


Thanks and credits to *muchosan* and *RonnieR* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL LAND's The Proscenium [5T|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*






































































​


Worthington said:


> More renders of The Proscenium at Rockwell from Carlos Ott Website


Thanks and credit to *Worthington* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45




----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALL's Fairview Terraces [mix]*
*Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



thethirtysixth said:


>


Thanks and credit to *thethirtysixth* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## lochinvar

For the projected attendees at the Proscenium auditorium, where are they going to park their cars?


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*










darknyt1 said:


> by centuryproperties












​
*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> update as of Feb 2013


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Kirov Tower [58F|res]*
*The Proscenium @ Rockwell, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























*The Kirov*

Named after some of the worlds most iconic theaters, the Proscenium’s towers reflect not only the elegance but also the cultural impact of their namesakes.

One of the first towers to be built in the Proscenium property, the *Kirov* will stand 58 storeys tall and will boast a rare 191 units. Prioritizing privacy, each floor will only hold 2 to 4 units, ensuring a retreat from the busy city.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Sakura Tower [46F|res]*
*The Proscenium @ Rockwell, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*The Sakura*

Named after some of the worlds most iconic theaters, the Proscenium’s towers reflect not only the elegance but also the cultural impact of their namesakes.

The second tower to make its mark in the Proscenium property is *The Sakura* *(formerly the Corral Tower)*.

Standing 46 storeys tall, Sakura will have only 2 or 5 units per floor to ensure the utmost privacy of your future home. The total number of units at the Sakura number a rare 182.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Lincoln Tower [47F|res]*
*The Proscenium @ Rockwell, Makati City, Metro Manila*



































*The Lincoln*

*The Lincoln*, the proposed name for the third tower of the Proscenium, is slated to launch very soon.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates (Interiors):*



DCRJ said:


> Photos from Aseana City facebook
> 
> *Solaire Grand hallway leading to Hallway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Swimming Poola area facing Manila Bay*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Main Entrance for VIP's*





DCRJ said:


> *Japanese themed Restaurants*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *buffets*





DCRJ said:


> *there's the sun logo being installed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *grand staircase*





DCRJ said:


> *Main Entrance with Glass Skylight feature*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inlaid Glass on walls*





DCRJ said:


> *Pizza making area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *casino area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *view of italian restaurant from the outside*


Thanks and credit to *DCRJ* :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ETON's Miren [4T|19F|res]*
*@ Roosevelt, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## RonnieR

Thanks InfinitiFX45


----------



## InfinitiFX45

RonnieR said:


> Thanks InfinitiFX45


Yup, You're Very Much Welcome (*YVMW*) !!! :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia [30F|40F|45F|53F|res|u/c]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> *Bonifacio Uptown*
> 
> 
> ​
> AP_SS_Fort 6919 - Version 2 by ericsulit, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ​
> AP_SS_Fort 6929 - Version 2 by ericsulit, on Flickr


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AGHI's The Block [56F|mix|res]*
*HYUNDAI National Headquarters*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​


crossboneka said:


> *The Block – Hyundai National Headquarters | 250m*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Green Holdings Incorporated (AGHI) proposes to build a mixed use Iconic building development in Global City, Fort Bonifacio on a lot measuring 4,641 sq.m. along the corner of 32nd Avenue and the 9th Street with alley road in opposite side in Taguig City, Metro Manila. The 250 meter – high tower with 6 Basement Parking levels and 56 storeys above ground comprising of Podium Parking, Hyundai Showroom, Office Floors, Commercial Floors and Residential Floors


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































*Construction Updates:*



Dr. Richard Espeno said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Dr. Richard Espeno* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CDC's Citadines Millenium Ortigas [30F|hot]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Performing Arts Theatre*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*











*About the Proscenium Theatre*

*Posted on March 3, 2013*

A first in Makati, the state of the art performing arts theater in The Proscenium will serve as an anchor within the property, and will be the home of world-class cultural performances. The theater will seat 600 and will feature sophisticated facilities to serve as a backdrop for exceptional art. Aside from elevating the cultural experience of the center, the Proscenium will add commercial space accommodating high end retail shops and fine dining restaurants making the most of the Rockwell experience.


----------



## reyvil888

*Avant-Garde Residences [45F][res]*










Update


scamingue said:


>


----------



## ajosh821

^^ simple but it looks an office tower, but it complements the One Corporate Center.....


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|35F & 50F|res]*
*Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> my photos taken today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ progress is quite fast


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Intermodal Transport System*
*From Vertis North, Quezon City to Arca South, Tagig City, Metro Manila*​


boncedrick said:


> From *evangelicum's* post in ARCA SOUTH forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://ir.ayalaland.com.ph/uploads/files/FY12_Briefing_Circuit_ITS.pdf





evangelicum said:


> *Arca South Logo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vertis North and Arca South*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arca South Transport Terminal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://ir.ayalaland.com.ph/uploads/files/FY12_Briefing_Circuit_ITS.pdf


Thanks and credits to *evangelicum* and *boncedrick* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Thanks and credit to *MunichSwiss* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Dome Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

*"Aura will house the sixth IMAX Theatre in the country, 
also the First IMAX Dome in Philippines and ASEAN Region."*








*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> Credits to the owner ) Seen this from SM Aura FB page.





missionary said:


> bbd04f7





miko_skyhigh1 said:


>





Fortbonifaciorent said:


> Almost there...


Thanks and credits to *[email protected]*, *missionary, * *miko_skyhigh1* and *Fortbonifaciorent* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



nez said:


> Glass windows...
> 
> 
> 8forbestown
> 
> 
> 8forbestown
> 
> 
> forbestown​


Thanks and credit to *nez* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Bicutan [6T|8F|mix|res]*
*Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Sucat [9T|7F|mix|res]*
*Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Pasig [4T|9F|mix|res]*
*Brgy. San Miguel, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Nova [20T|5F|mix|res]*
*Novaliches, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



mOnEyCONDO88 said:


> the Beacon Arnaiz Tower latest updates!!! :cheers::banana:


Thanks and credit to *mOnEyCONDO88* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORTS' Manila Bay Resorts [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque, Metro Manila*








*Birds Eyeview of Manila Bay Resorts*







[/CENTER]

*Exterior View*







*Glass Dome*







*Mall Glass Corridor*







*Cafe Glass Corridor*







*Casino Budget Hotel*







*Casino Entrance*







*Casino Lobby*







*Construction Updates*:



reyvil888 said:


> Full blast construction of Manila Bay Resorts . 10 tower cranes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHOR LAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*Roxas Blvd., Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ​
> 
> 
> View of Roxas Boulevard skyline, Manila
> by Victor Villanueva, on Flickr





Narnian_King said:


>





Tokyo/Manila said:


> ^^ let me help you with that


Thanks and credits to *Narnian_King*, *reyvil888*, and *Tokyo/Manila* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Kroma Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*










jrlomugdang said:


> Kroma construction as of yesterday


Thanks and credit to *jrlomugdang* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Prime Taft [3T|22F+26F+30F|res]*
*Vito Cruz, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



















rrpontuya said:


>


Thanks and credit to *rrpontuya* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Dome Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

*"Aura will house the sixth IMAX Theatre in the country, 
also the First IMAX Dome in Philippines and ASEAN Region."*








*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


> Updates:


Thanks and credit to *[dx]* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA RESIDENCES' The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> Update: March 1, 2013...


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MOLDEX's Grand Riviera Suites [57F|res]*
*Ermita, Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



Tokyo/Manila said:


> latest pictures taken by me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you like my first pictures related to updates


Thanks and credit to *Tokyo/Manila* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's The BeauFort [2T|43F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila* 

















*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> photo credit 2 owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *tita01* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' St. Regis Residences [2T|55F&52F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​









*Construction Updates:*



TheRick said:


>


Thanks and credit to *TheRick* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [2T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



Dr. Richard Espeno said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Dr. Richard Espeno* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*























































​
*Construction Updates:*



Dr. Richard Espeno said:


> Dr. Richard Espeno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and credit to *Dr. Richard Espeno* :cheers: :banana:​
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DATA LAND's The Silk Residences [2T|40F|res]*
*Sta. Mesa, Manila*




























thomasian said:


> From Dataland Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what's written on the unit beside the Sorrel Residences and Avida Skies Santa Mesa showroom at J&T building. Tabi-tabi silang tatlo ng showroom.


Thanks and credit to *thomasian* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eastwood LeGrand I, II and III [30F|35F|38F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City, Libis, QC, Metro Manila*












































​
*Construction Updates:*



richpol said:


> Art deco inspired bldgs!





len028 said:


> eastwood legrand tower 3 construction photo update!:banana::banana::banana:


Thanks and credit to *richpol* and *len028* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## ajosh821

^^ Legrand 3 is the most beautiful of Legrand Towers.....:cheers:


----------



## skyscraper2012




----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Dome Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

*"Aura will house the sixth IMAX Theatre in the country, 
also the First IMAX Dome in Philippines and ASEAN Region."*








*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> Seen this from instagram..hehehe credits to the owner :lol:





[email protected] said:


> Sky park with the skylight still covered with something


Thanks and credit to *[email protected]* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*



























*Construction Updates:*



Igsuonnimo said:


> photo taken march 15,2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a friday afternoon view from upper barangka mandaluyong





Shazzam said:


> March 21, 2013......





Shazzam said:


> March 21, 2013...





jasetiojanco said:


> One Shangri-la Place, taken 22MAR2013.


Thanks and credits to *Igsuonnimo*, *Shazzam* and *jasetiojanco* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## ajosh821

*ROCKWELL LAND's Proscenium at Rockwell TVC
@ Rockwell Center, Makati City*


----------



## el palmesano

^^ wow! seems beautiful!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Bonifacio Complex [mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> parang visible na yung steel bars from the ground
> 
> 
> Manila 1 by clementi743, on Flickr


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## ajosh821

^^ This one is very massive because of they construct all the building at the same time.....:cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> March 21, 2013....


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## luis4083

Hindi pala maganda manood doon sa itatayong sinehan sa Uptown Place BGC. 

Nagpapalabas ng luma.

Di ba noong 2002 o 2003 lang yung SPIDERMAN the movie?


----------



## tita01

*MARCH 2013*

Metro Manila U|C - 20-storey and up

1. Stratford Residences - 74 fl
2. Kroma Tower - 52 fl
3. Movenpick Hotel - 70 fl
4. Trump Tower -60 fl
5. Knightsbridge Residences -68 fl
6. Discovery Primea -68 fl
7. Shang Salcedo Place - 65 fl
8. Park Terraces - 60 fl | 49 fl
9. Milano Residences - 53 fl
10. Arnaiz Tower- 50 fl
11. Aplhaland Tower 34 fl
12. Edades Tower - 53 fl
13. One Central -50 fl
14. Eton Makati - 41 fl
15. Senta - 45 fl
16. Jazz Residences - 45 fl x 2 | 50 fl x 2
17. San Lorenzo -32fl x 2
18. Grand Midori - 38 fl 
19. Alphaland Makati Place - 55 fl | 50 fl | 37 fl
20. Two & Three Central - 29 fl | 51 fl
21. Startosphere -35 fl
22. Citadines Salcedo -38 fl
23. KL Mosaic - 32 fl
25. Avida Towers San Lorenzo - 28 fl | 30 fl
26. Trevi 2 -37 fl | 24 fl
27. Salcedo Square -30 fl
28. First Homes Makti - 34 fl x 2
29. Victoria de Makti -41 fl x 2
30. Centuria Makti - 30 fl
31. Lerato - 31 fl x 2 
32. One Lilac Place- 31 fl
33. Valero Grand Suites - 31 fl
34. Signa Residences - 29 fl x 2
35. The Linear - 24 fl x 2
36. Makati Diamond - 28 fl
37. Legazpi Place - 32 fl
38. USV Tower (TN) -30 fl 
39. Shangrila at Fort - 60 fl
40. Grand Hyatt & Residences - 66 fl | 41 fl
41. The Suites -63 fl
42. 8 Forbestown Road -53 fl
43. Trion Tower 2 -49 fl
44. Beaufort - 43 fl x2
45. Arya Residences - 40 fl | 43 fl
46. Two Serendra - 40 fl | 45 fl
47. One Serendra - 50 fl
48. Fort Victoria - 49 fl x 2 | 50 fl
49. RCBC Corporate Tower - 34 fl
50. Ascott BGC - 31 fl
51. Icon Plaza - 40 fl
52. One Uptown -45 fl
53. Uptown Ritz Residence - 45 fl
54. St Regis Residences - 52 fl | 55 fl
55. Park West - 36 fl
56. Avida Towers 34 th Avenue - 36 fl x 2
57. One High Street - 45 fl
58. One and Two Maridien - 38 fl | 40 fl
59. One World Place - 35 fl
60. W @ Fifth Avenue - 30 fl
61. NAC Tower - 30 fl
62. Eco Tower - 30 fl
63. SM Aura Office Tower - 34 fl
64. Globe HQ - 27 fl
65. Avida Towers Global City - 20 fl | 22 fl
66. Viceroy - 22 fl x 2
68. Ridgewood Tower 3- 25 fl
69. Venice Luxury Residences - 28 fl x 4
70. Avida City Flex - 26 fl x 2
71. Grand Riviera Suites - 55 fl
72. Anchor Skysuites -56 fl
73. Admiral Baysuites - 53 fl
74. University Tower P. Noval - 47 fl
75. Wharton Parksuites - 39 fl
76. Green Residences - 53 fl 
77. 8 Adriatico - 42fl
78. D' University Place - 38 fl
79. Manila Riverview Mansion - 32 fl
80. Manila Residences 2 - 38 fl
81. Four Season Riviera - 31 fl x 2
82. Two Torre San Lorenzo - 35 fl
83. Forbes & East Forbes Tower - 30 fl | 34 fl
84. Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa - 35 fl x 2
85. Amiaia Skies Avenida - 35 fl x 2
86. Suntrust Parkview - 20 fl x 2
87. Celadon Residences - 27fl x 2
88. Chateau Lorraine - 22 fl
89. Sorrel Residences - 27 fl
90. Manila Hall of Justice - 30 fl
91. Twin Gate & Ritz Royale - 22 fl x 2
92. Avida Towers Intima - 29 fl
93. WH Taft Residences- 30 fl
94. Space Romualdez & San Marcelino - 28 fl x 2
95. Peninsula Garden Midtown Homes- 20 fl x 2
96. The Levels - 27 fl x 2
97. Avida Towers Alabang- 26 fl x2
98. Northgate Tower- 20 fl
99. Anuva - 20 fl 
100. Viridian at Greenhills- 53 fl
101. Little Baguio terraces - 20 - 28 fl x 3
102. La Verti Residences - 42 fl x 2
103. Avida Towers Primea Taft - 26 fl x 2 |29 fl 
104. Studio Zen - 21 fl
105. Bay Garden - 20 fl x 2
106. One Executive Place -20 fl
107. Wil Tower Mall - 42 fl x 2
108. Sun Residences - 43 fl x 2
109. Princeton Residences - 41 fl 
110 Blue Residences - 41 fl
111. Aspire Tower -49 fl
112. Victoria Station 2 - 46 fl x 2
113. Beijing Tower- 40 fl
114. Grass Residences -38 fl x 2
115. Andrea North 2 - 31 fl
116. Le Grand - 35 fl | 30 fl
117. Magnolia Residences - 35 fl x 2
118. Winland Tower - 4- 34 fl
119. Euro One - 38 fl
120. Mezza II - 42 fl
121. Gateway Tower - 32 fl
122. Manhattan Parkview - 32 fl x 3
123. Zinnia Towers - 40 fl x 2
124. One CastillaPlace - 31 fl
125. Capitol Plaza - 33 fl
126. Amaia Skies Cubao - 35 fl | 36 fl x 2
127. Manhattan Garden City - 26 fl | 29 fl | 30 fl | 35 fl
128. My Place South Triangle - 26 fl x 4
129. Portovita - 26 fl x 2
130. Avida Towers New Manila 5- 22 fl
131. Novotel Cubao - 25 fl
132. Amaryllis - 22 fl 
133. One Centris 1 - 26 fl
134. Aurora Heights - 21 fl x 2
135. Gilmore Tower - 21 fl
136. Lleida Tower @ Circulo Verede - 24 fl
137. Banco de Oro HQ - 50 fl
138. AIC Empire Tower- 52 fl
139. Avant Garde Residences - 45 fl
140. Marco Polo Hotel - 41 fl
141. ADB Avenue - 40 fl
142. Currency - 36 fl
143. Pearl Place -40 fl x 2
144. Sapphire Bloc - 38 fl x 2
145. The Grove - 34 fl x 2
146. Alpha and Beta - 23 fl | 36 fl
147. Elements Residences - 27 fl x 2
148. Privato Tower - 25 fl
149. Kassara Urban Resort Residences - 28 fl | 20 fl
150. 45 San Miguel Avenue - 27 fl
151. Citadines Millenium Plaza -30 fl
152. One Shangrila Place - 64 fl x 2
153. Twin Oak Place - 53 fl 
154. Axis Residences - 41 fl
155. Flair Towers - 48 fl x 2
156. Bauhinia Tower - 42 fl
157. Light Residences -40 fl x 3
158. Lancaster Atrium Hotel - 42 fl
159. Acqua Private Residences- 42 fl | 44 fl | 46 fl | 48 fl | 50 fl
160. Grand Central - 41 fl
161. Pioneer Woodlands - 29 fl x 2 
162. AMA Tower Residences- 35 fl
163. Adress at Wack Wack - 32 fl
164. Raymond Tower - 38 fl
165. Avida Towers Centera - 29 fl x 4
166. Tropicana Garden City 2 - 20 fl
167. Technozone Philppines - 27 fl
168. Y2 Residences - 21 fl
169. Paseo del Roces - 34 fl
170. Torre de Manila - 47 fl
171. Camella Condo Homes - 37 fl
172. Orchard Twin Residences - 45 fl x 2
173. BGC Lot 7 - 23 fl
174. The Block – Hyundai National Headquarters - 56 fl


Total = 259 (20-storey and up)


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Solstice Tower [4T|55F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati, Makati City, Metro Manila*


----------



## ajosh821

^^ very simple design, but welcome addition to the Makati Skyline.....:cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMBERLAND's Avant-Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> di naman.
> 
> This afternoon...





Shazzam said:


> March 21, 2013, evening.....


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thanks and credit to *scamingue* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


> Just today





crossboneka said:


> Three towers from the right are now under construction as seen from the latest update below.


Thanks and credit to *MunichSwiss* and *crossboneka* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



TheRick said:


>


Thanks and credit to *TheRick* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Madison Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ang taas pala ng 8 Forbestown





skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's Mövenpick Hotel & Residences Makati [70F|hot|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*









Groung Breaking​


----------



## ajosh821

^^ Makati's version of City of Capitals Towers in Moscow.....


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ZhongFa's Oceanaire Luxurious Residences [4T|17F|res]*
*SM Bay City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*







































































*Construction Updates:*



zuetiu said:


> *CONSTRUCTION UPDATES FEBRUARY2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana::banana::banana:





skyscraper2012 said:


> update


Thanks and credit to *zuetiu* and *skyscraper2012* :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS/FEDERAL LAND's Axis Residences [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ©michlaurel


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## ajosh821

Oceanaire is the best boxy buildings in MOA Complex.....:cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SAN MIGUEL's Makati Diamond Residences [28F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*








*Construction Updates:*



IslandSon.PH said:


> Update 3/10





skyscraper2012 said:


> update





skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credits to *IslandSon.PH* and *skyscraper2012* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALPHALAND's Makati Tower [34F|off]*
*Ayala Ave., Makati City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> ​
> photo credit to owner.





skyscraper2012 said:


> konti nalang tapos na


Thanks and credits to *tita01* and *skyscraper2012* :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BONIFACIO GLOBAL CITY (BGC) - as of Dec 20, 2012*
*Taguig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## lochinvar

Where is the exact location of U.P. BGC/Taguig?


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Studio City [5T|18F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> Taken Toay 2/12/13





skyscraper2012 said:


> Tower 1 SOLD OUT. Tower 2 U/C na.


Thanks and credits to *muchosan* and *skyscraper2012* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Bayshore Residential Resorts - Phase 1 [6T|17F|res]*
*@ Resorts World Bayshore Complex, Entertainment City, Paranaque, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's One Castilla Place [30F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



nathandgr8 said:


> from dmcihomes.com, as of feb 5





ajosh821 said:


> One Castilla Update (March 5, 2013)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Structural Works: Phase 1- Slab on grade 100% completed. Suspended slab (Basement 4-GF) 34.88% completion. Columns (Basement 4-GF) 38.94% completion. Retaining wall (Basement 4-GF) 35% completion. Foundation 100% completed. Phase 2- Slab on grade 24.81% completion. Columns (Basement 4-GF) 5.26% completion. Retaining wall (Basement 4-GF) 7.28% completion. Foundation 33.33% completion.


Thanks and credits to *ajosh821* and *nathandgr8* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## ajosh821

^^ no problemo.....kay:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



rye08 said:


> Nice!!!!





miko_skyhigh1 said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


> mataas na ang Trion tower 2


Thanks and credits to *rye08*, *miko_skyhigh1* and *skyscraper2012* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Garden City [mix]*
*@ Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ©mr_monei





skyscraper2012 said:


>





up_mc said:


> *Araneta Center*
> 
> *21 March 2013*



Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *up_mc* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## pinoyako2010

*Ayala Land's FAIRVIEW TERRACES, Fairview, Quezon City*
























Sorry for the extra large pictures....​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> Update...


Thanks and credit to *[email protected]* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NSJB's Fort Victoria [3T|49F(2)&50F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



TheRick said:


>


Thanks and credit to *TheRick* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*IHG's Holiday Inn & Suites Makati [20F|hot]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Dome Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

*"Aura will house the sixth IMAX Theatre in the country, 
also the First IMAX Dome in Philippines and ASEAN Region."*








*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> NEW UPDATES
> 
> credits to the owner from FB :lol:





skyscraper2012 said:


> ©jynkiOP





skyscraper2012 said:


> ©sil3ntjay





skyscraper2012 said:


> update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©archfranco


Thanks and credits to *[email protected]* and *skyscraper2012* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## ajosh821

^^ The best SM Mall in Metro Manila. :colgate:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*XCELL's The Icon Plaza [40F|mix]*
*@BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> parang mababa lang yung spire ng RCBC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by drayq2002


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY CITY Lifestyle Center [9F|mix]*
*Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> *New Makati mall to open in Q4*
> http://www.rappler.com/business/industries/175-real-estate/25226-new-makati-mall-to-open-in-q4


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORTS' Manila Bay Resort and Casino [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

*Birds Eyeview of Manila Bay Resorts*









*Exterior View*









*Glass Dome*









*Mall Glass Corridor*









*Cafe Glass Corridor*









*Casino Budget Hotel*









*Casino Entrance*









*Casino Lobby*







*Construction Updates:*



MisterDragon said:


> 3/16/2013





MisterDragon said:


> 3/18/2013





MisterDragon said:


> Full Blast Construction of Manila Bay Resorts 24/7 - 3/26/2013


Thanks and credit to *MisterDragon* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



august88boy said:


> feb16


Thanks and credit to *august88boy* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Zinnia Towers [2T|35F|res]*
*Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Zinnia Towers Update (as of March 5, 2013)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Structural Works: Footing excavation 99% completion. Footing concrete poured 99% completion. Slab on grade 100% completion. Suspended slab 5% completion. Over all project accomplishment: Approx. 14% North Tower only.


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CITYLAND's Grand Central Residences [3T|40F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> Jan 25, 2013


Thanks and credit to *sick_n_tired* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## ajosh821

One of the most ugliest skyscraper in the Metro. :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



Batang_genio said:


> Looks very imposing from the Pasig River. Taken 5 Mar 2013:


Thanks and credit to *Batang_genio* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



L_Val said:


> Some photos I took last Sunday while passing through skyway (Feb 17):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one, around third week of Dec 2012:





Monchhichi said:


>


Thanks and credits to *L_Val* and *Monchhichi* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W GROUP's W Fifth Avenue [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>





[email protected] said:


> Update...





jasetiojanco said:


> Taken this morning, 31MAR2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting looking building. I think I took more than 10 photos of it while walking around the vicinity.


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012*, *[email protected]* and *jasetiojanco* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GLOBE's Globe Telecom HQ [27F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


> ©sil3ntjay





reyvil888 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/petevlsqz/8593445097/​


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *reyvil888* !!! :cheers::banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NET GROUP's Net Lima [3T|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



anak_mm said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/user/4713984​


Thanks and credit to *anak_mm* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SUPERPRIME's Ecotower [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



jasetiojanco said:


> Taken yesterday...


Thanks and credit to *jasetiojanco* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South [17T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


> by kikitlove54 4/5/13[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> tapat lang niya yung don bosco church
> nasimulan na ba yung third tower?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©masteralonski





mOnEyCONDO88 said:


> The Beacon Arnaiz Tower latest updates!!! :cheers::banana:





skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* and *mOnEyCONDO88* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





MunichSwiss said:


> Yesterday





Jose Mari said:


> Beautiful firewall shot.
> 
> jovenskiee


Thanks and credits to *MunichSwiss* and *Jose Mari* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## psicom

awesome projects!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> C E N T R O
> by jadd_meyrick, on Flickr​





Jose Mari said:


> JuanMigz® Grandmaster of Loyalty


Thanks and credits to *reyvil888* and *Jose Mari* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## myplanetph

It's absolutely nice seeing many constructions in the Metro.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



jasetiojanco said:


> Photos taken this morning, 31MAR2013...





skyscraper2012 said:


>





MunichSwiss said:


> Today





reyvil888 said:


> troujourspur





joker0153 said:


> Image c/o my facebook friend.


Thanks and credits to *jasetiojanco*, *skyscraper2012*, *MunichSwiss*, *reyvil888* and *joker0153*!!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Dome Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

*"Aura will house the sixth IMAX Theatre in the country, 
also the First IMAX Dome in Philippines and ASEAN Region."*



































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>





jval said:


> © cjaypareja
> 
> Naiconnect na yung curved cladding ng mall and nung office tower. :cheers:


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *jval* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Riverview Mansion [34F|res]*
*@ Binondo, Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



maniLaboy_me said:


>


Thanks and credit to *maniLaboy_me* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Paseo Heights [30F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> ^^ just one block away...


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BRITTANY's KL Mosaic Greenbelt [32F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> Construction Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> www.ayosdito.ph


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



TheRick said:


>


Thanks and credit to *TheRick* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida CityFlex Towers [2T|24F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



greenish said:


> So far seems like only the field house is on the site.
> 
> Pictures as of December 31. For 34th Street:


Thanks and credit to *greenish* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers 9th Avenue [2T|19F&22F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



sampukid said:


> avida towers bgc 9th ave Feb 9, 2013


Thanks and credit to *sampukid* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Dome Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

*"Aura will house the sixth IMAX Theatre in the country, 
also the First IMAX Dome in Philippines and ASEAN Region."*



































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> SM AURA THE FORT
> 
> 
> ​
> SM AURA PREMIER by Pompe Junior, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ​
> SM AURA PREMIER by Pompe Junior, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ​
> SM AURA PREMIER by Pompe Junior, on Flickr





jochval said:


> more....
> 
> ​
> IMAG0321 by jochval, on Flickr


Thanks and credits to *[email protected]* and *jochval* !!! :applause: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's The BeauFort [2T|43F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila* 


























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> beautiful building <3





reyvil888 said:


> by pompejunior


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *pompejunior* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Zinnia Towers [2T|35F|res]*
*@ Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Zinnia Towers Update (as of March 5, 2013)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Structural Works: Footing excavation 99% completion. Footing concrete poured 99% completion. Slab on grade 100% completion. Suspended slab 5% completion. Over all project accomplishment: Approx. 14% North Tower only.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> joannes_jags





reyvil888 said:


>


Thanks and credits to *Jose Mari* and *reyvil888* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ©uriemazin





skyscraper2012 said:


> ©jmsunglao04


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Garden City [mix]*
*@ Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



kalantoges said:


> Hello neighbors, I thought you might want to see the MGC progress, so I'm posting these photos taken just this afternoon:





kalantoges said:


>


Thanks and credit to *kalantoges* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Heights Residences [4T|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City, Araneta Center*
*Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*





















































*Construction Updates:*



kalantoges said:


> And here are the latest photos for manhattan heights:


Thanks and credit to *kalantoges* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



Davao said:


>





Davao said:


>





Davao said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


> from roydex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makati





Davao said:


>


Thanks and credits to *Davao* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*




















































​
*Construction Updates:*



Dr. Richard Espeno said:


>





Dr. Richard Espeno said:


>





Dr. Richard Espeno said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Dr. Richard Espeno* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*


































​
*Construction Updates:*



Worthington said:


> meron, here for your reference





Dr. Richard Espeno said:


>


Thanks and credits to *Worthington* and *Dr. Richard Espeno* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Sun Residences [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Welcome Rotunda, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



bevepi said:


> Latest picture updates..


Thanks and credit to *bevepi* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © prinsiperno


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's Belle Grande Resort and Casino (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



DCRJ said:


> A number of cranes at Belle Grande Manila. Snapshot by me around 5:30pm April 23, 2013 Tuesday


Thanks and credit to *DCRJ* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*



























*Construction Updates:*



luis4083 said:


> Medyo matagal pa, 227m ang kabuuang height niya, ni hindi pan niya naabutan ang St Francis Shang na 212.88 m
> so maraming palapag pa ang bubunuin para maabutan.





MunichSwiss said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> kanina





skyscraper2012 said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


> © sarachouandleeloo


Thanks and credits to *luis4083*, *MunichSwiss*, *anakngpasig* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


> Massive.


Thanks and credit to *todjikid* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NSJB's Victoria de Makati [2T|41F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



cherrytickles said:


> took this last week


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> kanina





Jose Mari said:


> b0000rdz's photostream


Thanks and credits to *anakngpasig* and *Jose Mari* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NOBLELAND VENTURES' La Nobleza Terrazaz [35F|res|pro]*
*Ermita, Manila*


























































































Thanks and credit to *Edward Co Tan* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by katn_ 4/7/13


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ETON's 8 Adriatico [4T|42F|mix|res]*
*Malate, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> http://www.eton.com.ph/constructionupdates/8adriatico.htm


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's La Verti Residences [2T|40F|res]*
*@ Taft Ave., Pasay City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates*



RohClem said:


> *March 15, 2013*
> North Tower (left) structural works is now on the roof deck level makes 100 completed, finishing 76% . While, South Tower (right) structural works is now on its 35th level makes 78% completed, finishing 49%.
> 
> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> Source: http://www.dmcihomes.com/la-verti-residences?construction-updates





ajosh821 said:


> ^^ Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0517 by jfmorales15





RohClem said:


> Thanks for the photo @jfmorales





RohClem said:


> *April 11, 2013*
> North Tower project accomplishment is 83.26% and South Tower project accomplishment is 66.77%. Overall project accomplishment for La Verti is 67.94%
> 
> Source: http://www.dmcihomes.com/la-verti-residences?construction-updates
> 
> ^^ may mag co comment na naman diyan kong bakit naging curved ang bldg. :lol:


Thanks and credits to *RohClem* and *ajosh821* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Fairview Terraces [com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



thethirtysixth said:


>


Thanks and credit to *thethirtysixth* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AGS' Congressional Town Center & Residences [4T|38F|mix|res]*
*@ Congressional Ave., Quezon City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers New Manila [5T|23F|res]*
*Boni Serrano, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

Tower 5


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Vinia Residences + Versaflats [26F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Bgy. Philam, Quezon City*



































*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> site
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.564958060188690.1073741825.157814657569701&type=3


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Grace Residences [4T|20F(3)&12F|mix|res|pro]*
*@ Ususan, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



dennyantonino said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just to give everyone an update... Tower 1 is right on schedule for the 1Q 2014 turnover and Tower 2 is currently on the 7th floor of construction.
> 
> Here's a photo of the project I took yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Cheers! :cheers:





skyscraper2012 said:


> Bonifacio Global City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © jens_elias


Thanks and credits to *dennyantonino* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :cheers::cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## leofriends

NICE Updates InfinitiFX45, you're so active here.. keep it up..


----------



## InfinitiFX45

leofriends said:


> NICE Updates InfinitiFX45, you're so active here.. keep it up..


*Monplaisir*, Thanks anyway !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Four Season Riviera [4T|32F|res]*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*




































​
*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> taas na
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © jasonkiper


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Florence [3T|mix|res|pro]*
*@ McKinley Hill, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VALERO GRAND LAND's The Valero Grand Suites [31F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



















​
*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> di pa pala to UC hukay pa lng


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SUNSHINE 100 GROUP's Sunshine 100 City [4T|28F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> Ortigas view from BGC - April 16 2013
> 
> byinks
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Studio A Katipunan [32F|res]*
*Katipunan, Quezon City*

















*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> site
> 
> ​
> https://www.facebook.com/Filinvest.International


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Cubao [3T|36F(2)&35F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​ 


































*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> ​
> amaialand.com


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NUVOLAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F|mix|res]*
*@ Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*









































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © maella05


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


> construction update


Thanks and credits to *MunichSwiss* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|54F&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



Davao said:


> Taken early this month ...


Thanks and credit to *Davao* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MAJOR's Space San Marcelino [28F|condormitel|pro]*
*@ San Marcelino, Ermita, Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MAJOR's Space Romualdez [28F|condormitel|pro]*
*@ D. Romualdez, Ermita, Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MAJOR's Space Taft [28F|condormitel|pro]*
*@ Taft, Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Dome Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

*"Aura will house the sixth IMAX Theatre in the country, 
also the First IMAX Dome in Philippines and ASEAN Region."*



































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © j_zander_





jval said:


> Here's some screenshots of the short video clip I found on twitter. Video was recorded while passing through C5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^'Di pa rin nalalagyan ng roof yung lumpia?





reyvil888 said:


> ^^
> 
> tama. mas disenteng tingnan at hindi mukhang karnabal yung skygarden ng Lanang . update muna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by generalchels





[email protected] said:


> Fresh Update





jval said:


> Just a little comparison of SM Aura. (And BGC also  )
> 
> From this (2011):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this (2013):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medyo magkaiba lang ng angle.  :cheers:





jval said:


> Another one. :lol: Binabasa ko kasi yung thread from page 1.


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012*, *jval*, *reyvil888*, * and [email protected]* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MOLDEX's Grand Riviera Suites [57F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



palaweno said:


> Yesterday during the unbelievable traffic build up almost everywhere...





skyscraper2012 said:


> © itsallaboutdex


Thanks and credits to *palaweno* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*

​


up_mc said:


> *Manila Aerial Photo*





Jose Mari said:


> karlo torres


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Riverview Mansion [34F|res]*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



maniLaboy_me said:


>


Thanks and credit to *maniLaboy_me* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5T|65F|mix|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*

























































































Thanks and credit to *poloboy1967* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Bonifacio Complex [mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































*Construction Updates:*



Aziza1121 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> http://www.facebook.com/ModernPhilippines


Thanks and credits to *Aziza1121* and *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's One Central [2T|50F&42F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



dreamcityph said:


> UPDATE as of April 30, 2013


Thanks and credit to *dreamcityph* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*METRO MANILA SKYLINE*


*View from NAIA Terminal 3 (across NEWPORT CITY, Pasay)*









*View from Bicutan, Paranaque*









*View from Manila Golf Course*







Thanks and credits to *ednunu* and *arkitekxtian* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


> Passed by last Wednesday (April 3rd)


Thanks and credit to *alexbam2006* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Kroma Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ang lalim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © michikoy02


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*























































​
*Construction Updates:*



Dr. Richard Espeno said:


>





Dr. Richard Espeno said:


>





Davao said:


>





Dr. Richard Espeno said:


>


Thanks and credits to *Davao* and *Dr. Richard Espeno* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Greenbelt Hamilton [31F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Update:*



dreamcityph said:


> *UPDATES as of April 30, 2013*


Thanks and credit to *dreamcityph* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *METRO MANILA SKYLINE*
> 
> 
> *View from NAIA Terminal 3 (across NEWPORT CITY, Pasay)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *View from Bicutan, Paranaque*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *View from Manila Golf Course*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and credits to *ednunu* and *arkitekxtian* !!! :banana: :cheers:


Great photos. Construction frenzy all over the capital. Cheers.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Circulo Verde [mix|res]* 
*@ Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*


----------



## reyvil888

*MANILA BAY RESORT & CASINO*


















construction photo fm Entertainment City Manila FB


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Oxford Parksuites [40F|res|pro]*
*@ Chinatown, Sta. Cruz, Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Monarch Parksuites [4T|17F(2)&16F(2)|res|pro]*
*@ Aseana City, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*































































​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Rhapsody Residences [9T|9F(1)&5F(8)|res]*
*@ East Service Rd., Sucat, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Rhapsody Residences Update (as of March 15, 2013)
> 
> Clubhouse is 100% completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cello Building is 100% completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarinet Building is 60% completed. On-going finishing works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harmonica Building is 85% completed. On-going masonry works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mandolin Building is 25% completed. Structural works on-going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyre Building is 95% completed. Structural works on-going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maraca Building is 15% completed. Sub-structural works on-going.


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

​*FEDERAL LAND's Bluebay Walk Complex [mix]*
*@ Met Park, Pasay City, Metro Manila*









*Blue Wave Strip Mall*


































*Water Plaza*







*Met Circle*







*Aerial View*







*GT Museum*







*Swimming Pool*


----------



## muchosan

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *DMCI's Rhapsody Residences [9T|9F(1)&5F(8)|res]*
> *@ East Service Rd., Sucat, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*​




Sucat Muntinlupa City yung right address​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

muchosan said:


> Sucat Muntinlupa City yung right address


Oops, my bad. Thanks for the info !!! :lol:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati*
*The Entertainment District of Makati*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> start na :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © notty_lens


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS The Magnolia Residences [4T|mix|u/c]* 
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​
























































































*Construction Updates:*



















skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> snapped a few minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my cam's sensor already needs some cleaning





sick_n_tired said:


> 21 April 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my photo





skyscraper2012 said:


> © ianhillopez





Shazzam said:


> Update: May 3, 2013....
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credits to *anakngpasig*, *sick_n_tired*, *skyscraper2012* and *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA RESIDENCE's The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> There's been no construction work on the project for about a week now. I wonder what happened....





Shazzam said:


>





Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> This afternoon...





Shazzam said:


> March 21, 2013, evening.....





Shazzam said:


> Now working on the 7th to 8th Floor of the structure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Pearl Place [2T|37F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> Update: May 3, 2013...
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Tivoli Garden Residences [5T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> My Fave Homes


----------



## seoung bum

Solid sa metro manila, dinadaig pa mga world cities sa dami ng residential developments. It must be decentralized sana. Anyways, ok na rin, altho kailangan pa din ng urban planning/cleaning/greening. Kasi sa malayo lang at sa picture maganda.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CAMELLA's Laureano di Trevi Towers [3T|28F+37F+24F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> Trevi Towers continues to rise with its expeditious construction in full swing!
> 
> As of November 16, 2012, status of construction works on site is as follows:
> 
> TOWER 2 - Structural works at 18th floor
> 
> TOWER 3 - Structural works at 8th floor
> 
> Read more: http://www.manilabesthomes.com/condos-for-sale/laureano-di-trevi-towers/
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Dome Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

*"Aura will house the sixth IMAX Theatre in the country, 
also the First IMAX Dome in Philippines and ASEAN Region."*



































*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


>





[email protected] said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credits to *jval*, *[email protected]* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































*Construction Updates:*



robluat said:


> Uptown RITZ and One Uptown Residence are both at the corner of 36th Street.
> 
> 
> Megaworld Avenue
> 
> 
> 38th Ave already open
> ​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> http://www.facebook.com/ModernPhilippines


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















































































































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Tuscany Private Estate [7T|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## JmSepe

Nice portfolio of massive and impressive projects! kay:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's One Castilla Place [27F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



nathandgr8 said:


> from dmcihomes.com, as of feb 5





ajosh821 said:


> One Castilla Update (March 5, 2013)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Structural Works: Phase 1- Slab on grade 100% completed. Suspended slab (Basement 4-GF) 34.88% completion. Columns (Basement 4-GF) 38.94% completion. Retaining wall (Basement 4-GF) 35% completion. Foundation 100% completed. Phase 2- Slab on grade 24.81% completion. Columns (Basement 4-GF) 5.26% completion. Retaining wall (Basement 4-GF) 7.28% completion. Foundation 33.33% completion.


Thanks and credits to *nathandgr8* and *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Brio Tower [45F|res|pro]*
*@ EDSA, Gudalupe Viejo, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















​
*Construction Updates:*



Germain_7 said:


> This is the Exact location and tentative site development plan of this project..
> 
> Based on what my agent told me, DMCI is still improving on the design of the amenity area and is trying to resolve issues about the building height.. If the building height will be shorter (which is currently 45 floors right now), units will be lessened and will definitely have a price impact. Though she didn't confirm anything and everything are just speculations so we just have to wait til the tentative launching on March 2013.


Thanks and credit to *Germain_7* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's The Levels [4T|35F-25F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS/FEDERAL LAND's Axis Residences [2T|45F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ano po tong u/c building?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©*iamshoti


Thanks and credits to *jppf13* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








*Interior/Exterior Updates:*



plmetzen said:


> Pictures courtesy of yours truly.
> 
> Solaire pictures taken on April 21 --- I went to the garden side along the bay, but couldn't take pictures because it was, well, 2 am in the morning and there was no light in that area. It's nice to see that there's a huge garden for strolling around.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *plmetzen* !!! :applause:


----------



## manies_flip

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
> *@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Construction Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and credit to *thethirtysixth* !!! :cheers: :banana:


Ooohh! Very nice. An ideal mall


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :cheers: :banana:
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






























































*Construction Updates:*



3cr said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> geekadee


Thanks and credits to *3cr* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's One Castilla Place [27F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



jaeboi said:


> As of April 04, 2013


Thanks and credit to *jaeboi* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Lopez Tower [19F|mix|off]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



MisterDragon said:


>


Thanks and credits to *MisterDragon * !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Edades Tower & Garden Villas (As of April 2013)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edades Topping off will be at the *end of April*, and is within schedule in our target of completion by Feb 2014.
> 
> Structural works are ongoing at the 50th level (the last habitable floor level).
> 
> Finishing works are ongoing at the lower zone of the building.





sick_n_tired said:


> 14 May 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my photo


Thanks and credits to *ajosh821* and *sick_n_tired* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



watcher09 said:


> Here you go guys. The hole is already deep and wide.


Thanks and credit to *watcher09* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*HOTEL of ASIA's Hotel 101 Manila [15F|hot]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> Comparison. Kahit Medyo magkaiba ang angle. :lol:





reyvil888 said:


> iamjamesko





neil02 said:


>





jval said:


> rya_sanchez





skyscraper2012 said:


> neat :cheers:
> 
> ​
> byronco





jval said:


> jhaemzfrancisco





jval said:


> :drool::drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ericjohnking


Thanks and credits to *jval*, *reyvil888*, *neil02* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|26F|mix|res]*
*@ Vertis North, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jigs10orio


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's East Super Block @ Bonifacio High Street (BHS) [mix]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


> © blazingjericho





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​





[B said:


> reyvil888[/B];103309929]


Thanks and credits to *reyvil888* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's West Super Block @ Bonifacio High Street (BHS) [mix]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


*Shangri-La at The Fort [60F|mix|hot]*











> *Philippine Stock Exchange [30F|off]*



















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> 20130216_020645 by clementi743, on Flickr
> 
> 20130216_020629 by clementi743, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Manila by clementi743, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Manila 1 by clementi743, on Flickr​


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by neilevangelista


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*



























*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> kanina





skyscraper2012 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> JuanMigz® Grandmaster of Loyalty





skyscraper2012 said:


> © sarachouandleeloo





Shazzam said:


> Update: May 3, 2013...
> 
> ​





jasetiojanco said:


> Photos taken yesterday, 05MAY2013.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credits to *MunichSwiss*, *anakngpasig*, *skyscraper2012*, *Jose Mari*, *Shazzam* and *jasetiojanco* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smaurapremier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinayads​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signage is really classy! Buti na lang pinalitan nila yung dating material ng signage (yung parang plastic? like in other sm malls) into silver, shiny ones! :cheers: :banana:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready for a huge wave of photos. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaena_manzano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meedanica​
> :eek2::eek2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ang daming celebrities na pupunta mamaya.  Pati din daw bukas marami din.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drewnaval​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abumelt​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rozfernando​
> pic flooding. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ningironella​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> livingmarjorney​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjdario​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> http://postimage.org/app.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> SM Aura
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inaayos na ung Mckinley Parkway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _shmezmarie_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kelan kaya nila lalagyan ng IMAX Logo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _michellehismana_​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




walrus357 said:


> from SM Aura Premier Twitter account





Henz said:


>





technoblaze said:


> just passing by this afternoon..


Thanks and credits to *jval*, *skyscraper2012*, *[email protected]*, *walrus357*, *Henz* and *technoblaze* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Garden City [mix]*
*@ Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



jh0s3ph said:


>





jh0s3ph said:


>


Thanks and credit to *jh0s3ph* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia [mix]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Sporting Events:*



-SNPKLSDMBLDR- said:


> *www.facebook.com/smmallofasia*


Thanks and credit to *-SNPKLSDMBLDR-* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>





watcher09 said:


> Latest picture.





> IslandSon.PH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Update 5/6/13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IslandSon.PH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5/6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo credit to eric barao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> View from the Window (HDR) by Daniel Y. Go, on Flickr
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to *crossboneka*, *watcher09*, and *IslandSon.PH* *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



rosorianoMNL said:


> as of today, april 17 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





> neil02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neil02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to *rosorianoMNL* and *neil02* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex Expansion*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*Largest Mall in Southeast Asia and 3rd Largest Mall in the World*
*1,100+ Stores - 482,878 m² (5.2 million sq ft) GLA*​Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​


koikoigold said:


> *SM North Edsa Skygarden (31 Establishments)*
























































koikoigold said:


> ​





















































































































*Construction Updates:*










Thanks and credit to *koikoigold* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



kenshinxxxhimura said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *kenshinxxxhimura* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by seanarmenta





Jose Mari said:


> Michael Banak





bevepi said:


> ​





kenshinxxxhimura said:


> ​


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012*, *Jose Mari*, *bevepi* and *kenshinxxxhimura* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FBDC/AYALA MALL's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*Located on between 31st and 32nd Sts. corners 2nd Ave. and Rizal Dr.*

























*Construction Updates:*










TheRick said:


> Looks like this is going to be a massive project. Look at the size of the lot.
> Weird seeing the Bonifacio Stopover looking like this.





reyvil888 said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by dennisheyhey


Thanks and credits to *TheRick*, *reyvil888* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> rencornejo​





tander06 said:


> She is rising fast!
> 
> ​


Thanks and credits to *reyvil888* and *tander06* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## justin2

can anyone post the update pictures of The Venice in Mckinley hill


----------



## InfinitiFX45

justin2 said:


> can anyone post the update pictures of The Venice in Mckinley hill


^^ ^^ ^^

Here you go, *For Your Eyes Only. Enjoy !!!* 

Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102961210&postcount=3937


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PYRAMID's NAIA Garden Residences [6T|12F|res]*
*Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREENFIELD's Zitan [35F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



OSP said:


> as of May 23, 2013


Thanks and credit to *OSP* !!! :banana::banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM GROUP/MELCO CROWN's Belle Grande Manila Casino & Resort [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Grand Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> update
> 
> ​
> by josecarlosibanez





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> http://postimage.org/app.php





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by josephliu08


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



OSP said:


> Construction progress of Tower C and D as of May 2013.


Thanks and credit to *OSP* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Sorrel Residences [27F|res]*
*Sta. Mesa, Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



b3an13 said:


> From DMCI Website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 7, 2013
> Structural works: 16th floor area 1 out of 4 completed. Masonry works: On-going interior masonry works at 7th floor. On-going exterior masonry at 9th floor. On- going precast installation at 11th floor. Finishing works: On-going at 6 units of 3rd floor.
> 
> ^^ 10 more floors to go ^^ :banana:


Thanks and credit to *b3an13* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium [5T|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by paocristobal


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

^^ very nice


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*























































​
*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © gamr_fotos​





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by jlaquino


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers::cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALPHALAND's Alphaland Bay City [mix]*
*@ Aseana City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*YUJUICO's Meridian [14T|10-16F|mix]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> nakafence ng blue
> 
> ​
> by mmakanvas


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana::banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL PRIMARIES' 53 Benitez [2T|9F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST PREMIERE's The Signature [3T|16F|mix|res]*
*@ New Chinatown, Banawe, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



yhuanista07 said:


> Cellphone camera only...


Thanks and credit to *yhuanista07* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GOLDLAND's Portovita [2T|26F|mix|res]*
*@ Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by kyemprints


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *PYRAMID's NAIA Garden Residences [6T|12F|res]*
> *Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


Nice.....


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino [Phase 1A] [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*









*Interior/Exterior Updates:*



plmetzen said:


> Pictures courtesy of yours truly.
> 
> Solaire pictures taken on April 21 --- I went to the garden side along the bay, but couldn't take pictures because it was, well, 2 am in the morning and there was no light in that area. It's nice to see that there's a huge garden for strolling around.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *plmetzen* !!! :applause:


*Phase 1A*



VivaLasVegas said:


> FYI guys, phase 1A.....enjoy.


Thanks and credit to *VivaLasVegas* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALHI's Anchor Skysuites [57F|res]*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by michilica
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> AdenarCelada


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ©paumaverick​





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by lewangeles


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012 *!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Tuscany Private Estate [7T|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by ahbbhie


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PHILREALTY's The Icon Plaza [40F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​
*Front View:*








*Back View:*


















*Construction Updates:*



IslandSon.PH said:


> Update 5/6/13





IslandSon.PH said:


> More 5/6/13





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by stephanievipdirectioner


Thanks and credits to *IslandSon.PH* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Arwin Palac





OSP said:


> as of May 23, 2013





MunichSwiss said:


> Yesterday - May 26, 2013





> luis4083 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ano yung kulay white sa podium? is it a cladding or just paint?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luis4083 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kung bibilangin base sa larawang ito nasa ika 58 na palapag na siya. So 10 floors pa para mag top-out
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> neil02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View from Greenfield District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neil02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to *Jose Mari*, *OSP*, *MunichSwiss*, *luis4083* and *neil02* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>





neil02 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *neil02* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by vreyfischel





sick_n_tired said:


> 22 may 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my photo





Jose Mari said:


> Arwin Palac





MunichSwiss said:


> Yesterday - May 26, 2013





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by dontigiveadom


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012*, *MunichSwiss*, *Jose Mari* and *sick_n_tired* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*














































*Chapel:*








*Samsung Hall:*








*SMX Convention Center:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



OSP said:


> photo source https://www.facebook.com/thegrovebyrockwell


Thanks and credit to *OSP* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eastwood LeGrand I, II and III [30F|35F|38F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City, Libis, QC, Metro Manila*












































​
*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ©sephstyler​





skyscraper2012 said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


> ©sephstyler​





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> http://postimage.org/app.php


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



kalansay said:


> as of may 30





kalansay said:


>


Thanks and credit to *kalansay* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORTS' Manila Bay Resort and Casino [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*









*Birds Eyeview of Manila Bay Resorts*









*Exterior View*









*Glass Dome*









*Mall Glass Corridor*









*Cafe Glass Corridor*









*Casino Budget Hotel*









*Casino Entrance*









*Casino Lobby*







*Construction Updates:*



MisterDragon said:


>





MisterDragon said:


> Update as of 5/31/2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manila Bay Resorts na lang din ang nasa Website ni Okada. Inalis na nila ang Wynn.


Thanks and credit to *MisterDragon* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> as of May 12,2013
> 
> ​
> The View
> by joctia, on Flickr





skyscraper2012 said:


> taas na :cheers:
> 
> ​
> by alamatnilawin 6/1/2013


Thanks and credits to *reyvil888* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia [mix]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​











































































































*Latest Photo:*



Jose Mari said:


> rodrigo layug


*VIDEO:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> Mall of Asia complex (low flight)
> 
> 66708434​
> Hexacam


Thanks and credits to *Jose Mari* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by paololzkie





ajosh821 said:


> Update as of May, 2013:


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NUVOLAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*
































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> The Club Floor at Aspire Tower
> 
> ​
> by nuvolandsales


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA LAND's Wil Tower Mall [2T|2F|mix|res]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Update:*



mouldingo said:


>


Thanks and credit to *mouldingo* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers 9th Avenue [2T|19F&22F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South [17T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GLOBE TELECOM's Globe Telecom Headquarters [27F|off]*
*@BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> :cheers:
> 
> ​
> by josecarlosibanez





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by _sophiiii


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by steffiamoranto





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|54F&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati*
*The Entertainment District of Makati*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



thethirtysixth said:


> Circuit have a nice view of the Makati Skyline. Been to Wanderland. And Circuit is better than MOA Grounds, and the one in The Fort. Looking forward for Circuit Fest


Thanks and credit to *thethirtysixth* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|35F & 50F|res]*
*Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



dreamcityph said:


> *UPDATE as of April 30, 2013*


Thanks and credit to *dreamcityph* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Kroma Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> here it is
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHOR LAND's SoleMare Parksuites [2T|15F|mix|res]*
*@ Aseana City, Parañaque, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by phoebeonboard 6/3/2013


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5T|65F|mix|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




























*Capitol Commons Site Plan*


































































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by michealchanrubio 6/2/2013


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EMPIRE EAST's Pioneer Woodlands [6T|36F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Igsuonnimo said:


>





sick_n_tired said:


> update 08 May 2013


Thanks and credit to *Igsuonnimo* and *sick_n_tired* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Lopez Centre [19F|mix|off]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> update 14 May 2013
> 
> foundation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my photo


Thanks and credit to *sick_n_tired* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W GROUP's W Fifth Avenue [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> joctia





reyvil888 said:


>





> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by iamchriscie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by graceyambracey 6/4/2013
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari*, *reyvil888* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> *The Grand Entrance of Fairview Terraces! What do you think? Hehe
> This is facing Robinsons Nova Market's side entrance, along Maligaya Road.*
> 
> ​
> Opens 4th Quarter 2013/1st Quarter 2014! :banana:


Thanks and credit to *pinoyako2010* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's Belle Grande Resort and Casino (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> taken 2 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by phoebeonboard


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Monchhichi said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> ​
> View from the Tower Club - Makati by Asiacamera, on Flickr





> sick_n_tired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 May 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sick_n_tired said:
> 
> 
> 
> may 14, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my photo
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> issadegala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by lewangeles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by one bluefire 6/2/2013
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to *Monchhichi*, , *sick_n_tired* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> June 3, 2013....
> 
> ​





sick_n_tired said:


> 04 June 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my photo


Thanks and credits to *Shazzam* and *sick_n_tired* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CAMELLA's Laureano di Trevi Towers [3T|28F+37F+24F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> taas na
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © karljapz​





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by souschefjohn 6/5/2013


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> view on top of Beacon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © genesisgalvez​









Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> 17 May 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my photo


Thanks and credit to *sick_n_tired* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Newport City [mix]*
*Across NAIA3 Terminal, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> Newport City Manila


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> joynyu


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - After Expansion)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*
*Total Retail Area: 348,056 m2 (Before expansion) / 506,435 m2 (After expansion)* 










crossboneka said:


>





thomasian said:


> ^^ Oh my, that's the updated perspective you have! Thanks. kay:
> 
> And since a more updated one had been released out in the open, I don't think my source won't mind me posting the one I have here. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll explain some of the changes later...


Thanks and credits to *crossboneka* and *thomasian* :cheers: :banana:

*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> My Old Updates taken last May 24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *[email protected]* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by rkbalugay


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Savoy Hotel Manila [10F|condotel]*
*@ Newport City, Pasay, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> Aura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *[email protected]* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FIRST FEDERATED's Torre de Santo Tomás [37F|res]*
*@ España Blvd, Across UST Campus, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



nonsense021 said:


> I read somewhere in this thread that the first two floors are for commercial spaces. Confirmed na ba to?
> 
> More pictures (taken June 8, 2013):
> 
> TORRE DE SANTO TOMAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ESPANA OVERPASS


Thanks and credit to *nonsense021* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALPHALAND's Alphaland Tower [34F|off]*
*Ayala Ave., Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jasetiojanco said:


> The entrance can now be seen. Beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I was surprised when I saw it yesterday en route to Smart.





Jose Mari said:


> Mishan Timonera





red_jasper said:


> launched today


Thanks and credits to *jasetiojanco*, *Jose Mari* and *red_jasper* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> rodrigo layug





skyscraper2012 said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


> mejo matagal na pero ang cute kasi hehe
> ​
> by josecarlosibanez





skyscraper2012 said:


> ang taas na
> 
> ​
> by int3rnist





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by cardoloalyza





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by robbyrecto





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by jpgloda 6/3/2013





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by karljapz 6/9/2013


Thanks and credits to *Jose Mari* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DOUBLE DRAGON's W.H. Taft Residences [30F|res]*
*@ Taft Ave., Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

:cheers::cheers::cheers:*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|55F&47F|mix|res]*
*@ Eastwood City, Libis, Q.C., Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## tita01

May 2013 :cheers:

*Metro Manila U|C* *- 20 storey and up!*

1. Stratford Residences - 74 fl
2. Kroma Tower - 52 fl
3. Movenpick Hotel and Residences - 70 fl
4. Trump Tower -60 fl
5. Knightsbridge Residences -68 fl
6. Discovery Primea -68 fl
7. Shang Salcedo Place - 65 fl
8. Park Terraces - 60 fl | 49 fl
9. Milano Residences - 53 fl
10. Arnaiz Tower- 50 fl
11. Aplhaland Tower 34 fl
12. Edades Tower - 53 fl
13. One Central -50 fl
14. Eton Makati - 41 fl
15. Senta - 45 fl
16. Jazz Residences - 45 fl x 2 | 50 fl x 2
17. San Lorenzo -32fl x 2
18. Grand Midori 2 - 38 fl 
19. Alphaland Makati Place - 55 fl | 50 fl | 37 fl
20. Two & Three Central - 29 fl | 51 fl
21. Startosphere -35 fl
22. Citadines Salcedo -38 fl
23. KL Mosaic - 32 fl
25. Avida Towers San Lorenzo - 28 fl | 30 fl
26. Laureano di Trevi -37 fl | 24 fl
27. Salcedo Square -30 fl
28. First Homes Makati - 34 fl x 2
29. Victoria de Makati -41 fl x 2
30. Centuria Makti - 30 fl
31. Lerato - 36 fl | 30 fl | 38 fl 
32. One Lilac Place- 31 fl
33. Valero Grand Suites - 31 fl
34. Signa Residences - 29 fl x 2
35. The Linear - 24 fl x 2
36. Makati Diamond - 28 fl
37. Legazpi Place - 32 fl
38. USV Tower (TN) -30 fl 
39. Shang-rila at Fort - 60 fl
40. Grand Hyatt & Residences - 66 fl | 50 fl
41. The Suites -63 fl
42. 8 Forbestown Road -53 fl
43. Trion Tower 2 -49 fl
44. Beaufort - 43 fl x2
45. Arya Residences - 40 fl | 43 fl
46. Two Serendra - 40 fl | 45 fl
47. One Serendra - 50 fl
48. Fort Victoria - 49 fl x 2 | 50 fl
49. RCBC Corporate Tower - 34 fl
50. Ascott BGC - 31 fl
51. Icon Plaza - 40 fl
52. One Uptown -45 fl
53. Uptown Ritz Residence - 45 fl
54. St Regis Residences - 52 fl | 55 fl
55. Park West - 36 fl
56. Avida Towers 34th Avenue - 36 fl x 2
57. One High Street - 45 fl
58. One and Two Maridien - 38 fl | 40 fl
59. One World Place - 35 fl
60. W @ Fifth Avenue - 30 fl
61. World Hotel & Residences - 40 fl
62. Rio Tower - 42 fl
63. SM Aura Office Tower - 34 fl
64. Globe HQ - 27 fl
65. Avida Towers Global City - 20 fl | 22 fl
66. Viceroy - 22 fl x 2
68. Ridgewood Tower 3- 25 fl
69. Venice Luxury Residences - 28 fl x 8
70. Avida City Flex - 26 fl x 2
71. Grand Riviera Suites - 55 fl
72. Anchor Skysuites -56 fl
73. Admiral Baysuites - 53 fl
74. Birch Tower - 52 fl
75. Torre de Manila - 47 fl
76. Green Residences - 53 fl 
77. 8 Adriatico - 42fl
78. D' University Place - 38 fl
79. Manila Riverview Mansion - 32 fl
80. Manila Residences 2 - 38 fl
81. Four Season Riviera - 31 fl x 2
82. Two Torre San Lorenzo - 35 fl
83. Forbes & East Forbes Tower - 30 fl | 34 fl
84. Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa - 35 fl x 2
85. Amaia Skies Avenida - 35 fl x 2
86. Suntrust Parkview - 20 fl x 2
87. Celadon Residences - 27fl x 2
88. Chateau Lorraine - 22 fl
89. Sorrel Residences - 27 fl
90. Manila Hall of Justice - 30 fl
91. Twin Gate & Ritz Royale - 22 fl x 2
92. Avida Towers Intima - 29 fl
93. WH Taft Residences- 30 fl
94. Space Romualdez,San Marcelino & Taft - 28 fl x 3
95. Peninsula Garden Midtown Homes- 20 fl x 2
96. The Levels - 25 fl 
97. Avida Towers Alabang- 26 fl x2
98. Northgate Tower- 20 fl
99. Anuva - 20 fl 
100. Viridian at Greenhills- 53 fl
101. Little Baguio terraces - 20 - 28 fl x 3
102. La Verti Residences - 42 fl x 2
103. Avida Towers Primea Taft - 26 fl x 2 |29 fl 
104. Studio Zen - 21 fl
105. Bay Garden 3 - 20 fl 
106. One Executive Place -20 fl
107. Wil Tower Mall - 42 fl x 2
108. Sun Residences - 43 fl x 2
109. Princeton Residences - 41 fl 
110 Blue Residences - 41 fl
111. Aspire Tower -49 fl
112. Victoria Station 2 - 46 fl x 2
113. Beijing Tower- 40 fl
114. Grass Residences -38 fl x 2
115. Andrea North 2 - 31 fl
116. Eastwood Le Grand - 35 fl | 30 fl
117. Magnolia Residences - 35 fl x 2 | 36 fl x 2
118. Winland Tower - 4- 34 fl
119. Euro One - 38 fl
120. Mezza II - 42 fl
121. IBP Tower - 20 fl
122. One Eastwood Avenue - 47 fl
123. Zinnia Towers - 40 fl x 2
124. 1 Castilla Place - 31 fl
125. Capitol Plaza - 33 fl
126. Amaia Skies Cubao - 35 fl | 36 fl x 2
127. Manhattan Garden City - 26 fl | 29 fl | 30 fl | 35 fl
128. My Place South Triangle - 26 fl x 4
129. Portovita - 26 fl x 2
130. Avida Towers New Manila 5- 22 fl
131. Novotel Cubao - 25 fl
132. Amaryllis - 22 fl 
133. One Centris 1 - 26 fl
134. Aurora Heights - 21 fl x 2
135. Gilmore Tower - 21 fl
136. Circulo Verde - 24 fl | 23 fl | 25 fl
137. BDO Corporate Center Ortigas - 47 fl
138. AIC Empire Tower- 52 fl
139. Avant Garde Residences - 45 fl
140. Marco Polo Hotel - 41 fl
141. ADB Avenue - 40 fl
142. Currency - 36 fl
143. Pearl Place - 40 fl x 2
144. Sapphire Bloc - 38 fl x 2
145. The Grove - 34 fl x 4
146. Alpha and Beta - 23 fl | 36 fl
147. Elements Residences - 27 fl x 2
148. Privato Tower - 25 fl
149. Kassara Urban Resort Residences - 28 fl | 20 fl
150. 45 San Miguel Avenue - 27 fl
151. Citadines Millenium Plaza -30 fl
152. One Shang-rila Place - 64 fl x 2
153. Twin Oak Place - 53 fl 
154. Axis Residences - 41 fl
155. Flair Towers - 48 fl x 2
156. Bauhinia Tower - 42 fl
157. Light Residences -40 fl x 3
158. Lancaster Atrium Hotel - 42 fl
159. Acqua Private Residences- 42 fl | 44 fl | 46 fl | 48 fl |50 fl|52 fl
160. Grand Central - 41 fl
161. Pioneer Woodlands - 29 fl x 2 | 36 fl
162. AMA Tower Residences- 35 fl
163. Adress at Wack Wack - 32 fl
164. Raymond Tower - 38 fl
165. Avida Towers Centera - 29 fl x 4
166. Tropicana Garden City 2 - 20 fl
167. Technozone Philppines - 27 fl
168. Rose Residences - 21 fl
169. Three Cyberpod Centris - 20 fl
170. Winland Tower Ortigas - 38 fl
171. Vinia Residences - 25 fl
172. Net Park - 48 fl
173. Twenty-four Seven McKinley - 24 fl
174. Madison Park West - 42 fl
175. Central Park West - 30 fl
176. Global Alliance Tower & BPO Towers - 30 fl | 20 fl x 3
177. Noble Place - 47 fl
178. Orchard Residences - 45 fl x 2
179. Diamond Bay Towers - 21 fl x 3
180. University P. Noval - 47 fl

based on PH Thread


----------



## tita01

tita01 said:


> May 2013 :cheers:
> 
> *Metro Manila U|C* *- 20 storey and up!*
> 
> *1. Stratford Residences - 74 fl
> 2. Kroma Tower - 52 fl
> 3. Movenpick Hotel and Residences - 70 fl
> 4. Trump Tower -60 fl
> 5. Knightsbridge Residences -68 fl
> 6. Discovery Primea -68 fl
> 7. Shang Salcedo Place - 65 fl
> 8. Park Terraces - 60 fl | 49 fl
> 9. Milano Residences - 53 fl
> 10. Arnaiz Tower- 50 fl
> 11. Aplhaland Tower 34 fl
> 12. Edades Tower - 53 fl
> 13. One Central -50 fl
> 14. Eton Makati - 41 fl
> 15. Senta - 45 fl
> 16. Jazz Residences - 45 fl x 2 | 50 fl x 2
> 17. San Lorenzo -32fl x 2
> 18. Grand Midori 2 - 38 fl
> 19. Alphaland Makati Place - 55 fl | 50 fl | 37 fl
> 20. Two & Three Central - 29 fl | 51 fl
> 21. Startosphere -35 fl
> 22. Citadines Salcedo -38 fl
> 23. KL Mosaic - 32 fl
> 25. Avida Towers San Lorenzo - 28 fl | 30 fl
> 26. Laureano di Trevi -37 fl | 24 fl
> 27. Salcedo Square -30 fl
> 28. First Homes Makati - 34 fl x 2
> 29. Victoria de Makati -41 fl x 2
> 30. Centuria Makti - 30 fl
> 31. Lerato - 36 fl | 30 fl | 38 fl
> 32. One Lilac Place- 31 fl
> 33. Valero Grand Suites - 31 fl
> 34. Signa Residences - 29 fl x 2
> 35. The Linear - 24 fl x 2
> 36. Makati Diamond - 28 fl
> 37. Legazpi Place - 32 fl
> 38. USV Tower (TN) -30 fl
> 39. Shang-rila at Fort - 60 fl
> 40. Grand Hyatt & Residences - 66 fl | 50 fl
> 41. The Suites -63 fl
> 42. 8 Forbestown Road -53 fl
> 43. Trion Tower 2 -49 fl
> 44. Beaufort - 43 fl x2
> 45. Arya Residences - 40 fl | 43 fl
> 46. Two Serendra - 40 fl | 45 fl
> 47. One Serendra - 50 fl
> 48. Fort Victoria - 49 fl x 2 | 50 fl
> 49. RCBC Corporate Tower - 34 fl
> 50. Ascott BGC - 31 fl
> 51. Icon Plaza - 40 fl
> 52. One Uptown -45 fl
> 53. Uptown Ritz Residence - 45 fl
> 54. St Regis Residences - 52 fl | 55 fl
> 55. Park West - 36 fl
> 56. Avida Towers 34th Avenue - 36 fl x 2
> 57. One High Street - 45 fl
> 58. One and Two Maridien - 38 fl | 40 fl
> 59. One World Place - 35 fl
> 60. W @ Fifth Avenue - 30 fl
> 61. World Hotel & Residences - 40 fl
> 62. Rio Tower - 42 fl
> 63. SM Aura Office Tower - 34 fl
> 64. Globe HQ - 27 fl
> 65. Avida Towers Global City - 20 fl | 22 fl
> 66. Viceroy - 22 fl x 2
> 68. Ridgewood Tower 3- 25 fl
> 69. Venice Luxury Residences - 28 fl x 8
> 70. Avida City Flex - 26 fl x 2
> 71. Grand Riviera Suites - 55 fl
> 72. Anchor Skysuites -56 fl
> 73. Admiral Baysuites - 53 fl
> 74. Birch Tower - 52 fl
> 75. Torre de Manila - 47 fl
> 76. Green Residences - 53 fl
> 77. 8 Adriatico - 42fl
> 78. D' University Place - 38 fl
> 79. Manila Riverview Mansion - 32 fl
> 80. Manila Residences 2 - 38 fl
> 81. Four Season Riviera - 31 fl x 2
> 82. Two Torre San Lorenzo - 35 fl
> 83. Forbes & East Forbes Tower - 30 fl | 34 fl
> 84. Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa - 35 fl x 2
> 85. Amaia Skies Avenida - 35 fl x 2
> 86. Suntrust Parkview - 20 fl x 2
> 87. Celadon Residences - 27fl x 2
> 88. Chateau Lorraine - 22 fl
> 89. Sorrel Residences - 27 fl
> 90. Manila Hall of Justice - 30 fl
> 91. Twin Gate & Ritz Royale - 22 fl x 2
> 92. Avida Towers Intima - 29 fl
> 93. WH Taft Residences- 30 fl
> 94. Space Romualdez,San Marcelino & Taft - 28 fl x 3
> 95. Peninsula Garden Midtown Homes- 20 fl x 2
> 96. The Levels - 25 fl
> 97. Avida Towers Alabang- 26 fl x2
> 98. Northgate Tower- 20 fl
> 99. Anuva - 20 fl
> 100. Viridian at Greenhills- 53 fl
> 101. Little Baguio terraces - 20 - 28 fl x 3
> 102. La Verti Residences - 42 fl x 2
> 103. Avida Towers Primea Taft - 26 fl x 2 |29 fl
> 104. Studio Zen - 21 fl
> 105. Bay Garden 3 - 20 fl
> 106. One Executive Place -20 fl
> 107. Wil Tower Mall - 42 fl x 2
> 108. Sun Residences - 43 fl x 2
> 109. Princeton Residences - 41 fl
> 110 Blue Residences - 41 fl
> 111. Aspire Tower -49 fl
> 112. Victoria Station 2 - 46 fl x 2
> 113. Beijing Tower- 40 fl
> 114. Grass Residences -38 fl x 2
> 115. Andrea North 2 - 31 fl
> 116. Eastwood Le Grand - 35 fl | 30 fl
> 117. Magnolia Residences - 35 fl x 2 | 36 fl x 2
> 118. Winland Tower - 4- 34 fl
> 119. Euro One - 38 fl
> 120. Mezza II - 42 fl
> 121. IBP Tower - 20 fl
> 122. One Eastwood Avenue - 47 fl
> 123. Zinnia Towers - 40 fl x 2
> 124. 1 Castilla Place - 31 fl
> 125. Capitol Plaza - 33 fl
> 126. Amaia Skies Cubao - 35 fl | 36 fl x 2
> 127. Manhattan Garden City - 26 fl | 29 fl | 30 fl | 35 fl
> 128. My Place South Triangle - 26 fl x 4
> 129. Portovita - 26 fl x 2
> 130. Avida Towers New Manila 5- 22 fl
> 131. Novotel Cubao - 25 fl
> 132. Amaryllis - 22 fl
> 133. One Centris 1 - 26 fl
> 134. Aurora Heights - 21 fl x 2
> 135. Gilmore Tower - 21 fl
> 136. Circulo Verde - 24 fl | 23 fl | 25 fl
> 137. BDO Corporate Center Ortigas - 47 fl
> 138. AIC Empire Tower- 52 fl
> 139. Avant Garde Residences - 45 fl
> 140. Marco Polo Hotel - 41 fl
> 141. ADB Avenue - 40 fl
> 142. Currency - 36 fl
> 143. Pearl Place - 40 fl x 2
> 144. Sapphire Bloc - 38 fl x 2
> 145. The Grove - 34 fl x 4
> 146. Alpha and Beta - 23 fl | 36 fl
> 147. Elements Residences - 27 fl x 2
> 148. Privato Tower - 25 fl
> 149. Kassara Urban Resort Residences - 28 fl | 20 fl
> 150. 45 San Miguel Avenue - 27 fl
> 151. Citadines Millenium Plaza -30 fl
> 152. One Shang-rila Place - 64 fl x 2
> 153. Twin Oak Place - 53 fl
> 154. Axis Residences - 41 fl
> 155. Flair Towers - 48 fl x 2
> 156. Bauhinia Tower - 42 fl
> 157. Light Residences -40 fl x 3
> 158. Lancaster Atrium Hotel - 42 fl
> 159. Acqua Private Residences- 42 fl | 44 fl | 46 fl | 48 fl |50 fl|52 fl
> 160. Grand Central - 41 fl
> 161. Pioneer Woodlands - 29 fl x 2 | 36 fl
> 162. AMA Tower Residences- 35 fl
> 163. Adress at Wack Wack - 32 fl
> 164. Raymond Tower - 38 fl
> 165. Avida Towers Centera - 29 fl x 4
> 166. Tropicana Garden City 2 - 20 fl
> 167. Technozone Philppines - 27 fl
> 168. Rose Residences - 21 fl
> 169. Three Cyberpod Centris - 20 fl
> 170. Winland Tower Ortigas - 38 fl
> 171. Vinia Residences - 25 fl
> 172. Net Park - 48 fl
> 173. Twenty-four Seven McKinley - 24 fl
> 174. Madison Park West - 42 fl
> 175. Central Park West - 30 fl
> 176. Global Alliance Tower & BPO Towers - 30 fl | 20 fl x 3
> 177. Noble Place - 47 fl
> 178. Orchard Residences - 45 fl x 2
> 179. Diamond Bay Towers - 21 fl x 3
> 180. University P. Noval - 47 fl*
> 
> based on PH Construction Thread


all


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> June 7, 2013....
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*STI's Techzone Philippines [27F|mix|off]*
*@ Sen Gil Puyat Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*








*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by mangmangjuan 6/6/2013


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*





















































​
*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's The Linear [2T|24F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Hemorrej said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Hemorrej* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> 04 June 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my photo


Thanks and credit to *sick_n_tired* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Interiors:*



[email protected] said:


> *SM Aura Premier *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _credits to_ AlfordR _on Flicker_





leechtat said:


> SM Aura Premier looks good. Photos taken last May 19th. Was not able to meet with SSC peeps though...





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> http://postimage.org/





luis4083 said:


>





alexbam2006 said:


> As promised here are some photos I took during my visit to Aura Premier last Sunday.
> Pardon the photo :spam: :lol:


:banana:

Thanks and credits to *[email protected]*, *leechtat*, *skyscraper2012*, *luis4083* and *alexbam2006* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


>


Thanks and credit to *MakatiBoy* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Rhapsody Residences [9T|9F(1)&5F(8)|res]*
*@ East Service Rd., Sucat, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*








































​~

​
*Construction Updates:*



planetjester said:


> saw this on the DMCI official FB page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive!


Thanks and credit to *planetjester* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



wantacondo said:


> took some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





felix*bakat said:


> I dont think the windows are grilled. If that's so, one could easily get in a neighbor's window left opened by simply passing through the balcony. Its quite a dangerous move considering how high they would fall if they slipped but heck, with big risk comes big rewards.
> 
> Below is Ron's image to help you imagine better (Ron, pagamit ng picture ha):


Thanks and credit to *felix*bakat* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> June 7, 2013....
> 
> ​





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by gelibellii 6/9/2013


Thanks and credits to Shazzam and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Manhattan Plaza @ Manhattan Garden City (New Project)*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Plaza [2T|38F|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*












































​
*Construction Updates:*



Sherwin M. Pelayo said:


> From Century Properties . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Hosted at tinypic.com)


Thanks and credit to *Sherwin M. Pelayo* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by raymond_gorospe 6/8/2013





Igsuonnimo said:


>


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *Igsuonnimo* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



thethirtysixth said:


>


Thanks and credit to *thethirtysixth* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ SM Bay City, MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



















*SMHCC TO MANAGE CONRAD MANILA*. Henry Sy, Jr, Vice Chairman of SMIC; Elizabeth T. Sy, President of SMHCC and Martin Rick, President of Hilton Worldwide for Asia Pacific ink the deal. Photo courtesy of SMHCC​
*Construction Updates:*



MisterDragon said:


>





DCRJ said:


>





> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by princes_bublegum17
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by mel_lon_collie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by neilreugenio 6/11/2013
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to *MisterDragon*, *DCRJ* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



rosorianoMNL said:


> ​





reyvil888 said:


> by lemzd​


Thanks and credits to *rosorianoMNL* and *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by neloville 6/9/2013


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's AMA Tower Residences [34F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> 31 May 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my photo





> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by kashings 6/4/2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by tutchierollin 6/13/2013
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to *sick_n_tired* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W GROUP's W Fifth Avenue [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> joctia





reyvil888 said:


>





> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by iamchriscie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by graceyambracey 6/4/2013
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by even_stars_scream
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




MakatiBoy said:


>


Thanks and credits to *Jose Mari*, *reyvil888*, *skyscraper2012* and *MakatiBoy* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joyish1212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by jjrin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by loveleemee 6/10/2013
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to *reyvil888* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## eurico

Century City makes me droolsss...... SM Mall Aura looks cool kay:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Interior/Exterior Updates:*



> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> maryansalvador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by bleetzkreeg
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dwrdsnts​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maydeee​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




pinoyako2010 said:


> @tim04thy​





evangelicum said:


> IMG]http://distilleryimage6.s3.amazonaws.com/808142c0be8f11e2a82422000a9e07ae_7.jpg[/IMG]





[email protected] said:


> _elydavid_


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012*, *reyvil888*, *pinoyako2010*, *evangelicum*, and *[email protected]* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ SM Bay City, MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



















*SMHCC TO MANAGE CONRAD MANILA*. Henry Sy, Jr, Vice Chairman of SMIC; Elizabeth T. Sy, President of SMHCC and Martin Rick, President of Hilton Worldwide for Asia Pacific ink the deal. Photo courtesy of SMHCC​
*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by _foofstagram 6/15/2013


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's One Central [2T|50F&42F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by danmanicad





> kawaiazusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kawaiazusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kawaiazusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kawaiazusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kawaiazusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kawaiazusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *kawaiazusa* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> joynyu





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by mixbustamante


Thanks and credits to *reyvil888 and skyscraper2012 !!! :banana: :cheers:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> #ThrowbackThursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by paweereyes 6/6/2013


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALPHALAND's Alphaland Tower [34F|off]*
*Ayala Ave., Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by robbysison 6/15/2013


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Tivoli Garden Residences [5T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> DMCI Homes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This photo show the building facade of Hibiscus Tower together with the IRIS Tower (RFO already)
> Structural Works: Already topped out. Extension Parking level- 2nd floor. Masonry Works: On-going masonry works at 41st floor and Penthouse level. Finishing Works: Bare unit acceptance- 30th floor. Ready for exterior top coat paint application._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Fave Homes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by domzmolina 6/8/2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by shirleypinto 6/15/2013
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to *Jose Mari* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SAN MIGUEL's Makati Diamond Residences [28F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by jayjayreyes23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by yorikow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by adonenazareth 6/15/2013
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*












































​
*Construction Updates:*



> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> geekadee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by joanjardeleza 6/13/2013
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




alta said:


>


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *alta* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's My Place South Triangle [4T|28F|res]*
*@ Timog, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Lindsey said:


> ​
> Tower D (left) and Tower A (right) taken from Quezon Avenue





skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by ceeayeallday976


Thanks and credit to *Lindsey* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NATIONAL MUSEUM of NATURAL HISTORY*
*@ Agrifina Circle, Manila*





























boy.turista said:


> *NORTHWEST ELEVATION (AGRIFINA CIRCLE)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EAST ELEVATION (T.M. KALAW STREET/GEN. LUNA STREET)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NORTHEAST ELEVATION (GEN. LUNA STREET)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SOUTH EAST ELEVATION (T.M. KALAW STREET)*


Thanks and credit to *boy.turista* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NUVOLAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*
































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by cinimod06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this on Nuvoland Website (Update as of April 2013)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Pearl Place [2T|37F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> todjikid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> todjikid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to *todjikid* and *todjikid*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ang ganda :cheers:
> 
> ​
> by imkim_possible 6/2/2013





ajosh821 said:


> Twin Oaks Place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by heyacassandra


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *ajosh821*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by arminagailaaron 6/16/2013


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Day 5 - Environment by irmaloveslife, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shangri-la from 26th street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christinaguerzo
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> peek
> 
> ​
> by drelektrik 6/9/2013p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by randtz 6/16/2013
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to *reyvil888* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



rye08 said:


> Taken this afternoon on the sky garden of Sm Aura while waiting for my client.


Thanks and credit to *rye08* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



dennyantonino said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Here's the latest construction picture taken this morning!
> 
> Tower 1 - Installation of glass balcony rails on going
> Tower 2 - Currently on the 14th floor of construction
> 
> Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Sheridan Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



andrie said:


> Sheridan Information Center on the rise!


Thanks and credit to *andrie* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W GROUP's W Fifth Avenue [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> ​
> top photo https://www.facebook.com/BaronResidences?filter=1





kommrad said:


> ​


Thanks and credits to *tita01* and *kommrad* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's The BeauFort [2T|43F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> 04 June 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my photo





> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> http://postimage.org/app.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by yecky 6/16/2013
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to *sick_n_tired* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## lochinvar

In the smaller map, avenues are in north-south direction and streets are west-east directions. Hence 32nd should be street not avenue.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by jplipcortes 6/17/2013


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

lochinvar said:


> In the smaller map, avenues are in north-south direction and streets are west-east directions. Hence 32nd should be street not avenue.


 hno:

Gotcha, thanks for the info. I'll remove the smaller map. !!! :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*



























*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> My photos last Sunday, June 16, 2013


Thanks and credit to *roydex* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Nova [20T|5F|mix|res]*
*Novaliches, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

As of June 2013: On-going building construction Building 1-4


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Sucat [9T|7F|mix|res]*
*Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

as of May 2013


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Bicutan [6T|8F|mix|res]*
*Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Grand Launch:*

as of January 19, 2013


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Pasig - Phase 1A [4T|9F|mix|res]*
*Brgy. San Miguel, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Grand Launch:*

as of January 12, 2013


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's La Verti Residences [2T|40F|res]*
*@ Taft Ave., Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates*



jepoy said:


> Sharing photos taken a while ago..
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *jepoy* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W GROUP's W Fifth Avenue [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers New Manila [5T|23F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

As of May 2013


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FBDC/AYALA MALL's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*Located on between 31st and 32nd Sts. corners 2nd Ave. and Rizal Dr.*

























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by shuttertrigger





chesterot said:


> ​


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *chesterot* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Alabang [2T|27F|res]* 
*@ Muntinlupa City, Philippines*




































*Construction Updates:*










JulZ said:


> Kanina lang..


Thanks and credit to *JulZ* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

Meir David said:


> hai dude
> 
> The Twin towers are seems to be marvelous.
> 
> Post along with the year


Which one ??? There's quite a bunch of them !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Sucat [8T|13F|res]*
*@ Sucat, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Prime Taft [3T|22F+26F+30F|res]*
*Vito Cruz, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


>


Thanks and credit to *MakatiBoy* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


> Updates


Thanks and credit to *MunichSwiss* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's Signa Designer Residences [2T|29F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by cjladdaran





MunichSwiss said:


> Yesterday


Thanks and credits to skyscraper2012 and *MunichSwiss* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


> Today


Thanks and credit to *MunichSwiss* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> akosinyzeee





MakatiBoy said:


>


Thanks and credits to *reyvil888* and *MakatiBoy* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


> Today


Thanks and credit to *MunichSwiss* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *MakatiBoy* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> Park Terraces view :cheers:
> 
> ​
> by helloimkayce 6/5/2013





MakatiBoy said:


> ​


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *MakatiBoy* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grove Phase 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by noblejoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grove Phase 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by noblejoe
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Nova [20T|5F|mix|res]*
*Novaliches, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

As of June 2013: On-going building construction Building 1-4


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Sucat [9T|7F|mix|res]*
*Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

As of June 2013: On-going land development works 25.24% complete


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Grace Residences [4T|20F(3)&12F|mix|res|pro]*
*@ Ususan, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

As of June 2013:








Thanks and credit to *Matthew Maypa* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*





































​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Centuria Medical Makati Update (May 2013)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Century Properties


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia [30F|40F|45F|53F|res|u/c]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




























​
*Construction Updates:*

As of May 2013:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Solstice Tower [4T|55F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*























































​
*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's Belle Grande Resort and Casino (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's Belle Diamant Hotel Casino Complex (Phase 2)[mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> Update: July 1, 2013
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA RESIDENCE's The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> Update: July 1, 2013
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*











*Birds Eyeview of Manila Bay Resorts*









*Exterior View*









*Glass Dome*









*Mall Glass Corridor*









*Cafe Glass Corridor*









*Casino Budget Hotel*









*Casino Entrance*









*Casino Lobby*







*Construction Updates:*



jpdm said:


>


Thanks and credit to *jpdm* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PHILREALTY's The Icon Plaza [40F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​

*Front View:*








*Back View:*

















*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patric6s
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W GROUP's W Fifth Avenue [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> Cladding is almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blogalag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patric6s


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jayrcoquia


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|48F+36F+30F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



rardiie said:


> 37th floor of The Lerato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © Melvin Carreon​


Thanks and credit to *rardiie* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium [5T|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Grand Video Tour:*

The Proscenium is the newest luxury residential development at the Rockwell Center in Makati.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> 24 June 2013


Thanks and credit to *sick_n_tired* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*CONSTRUCTION UPDATES:*



> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tristanhighdef
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anneleechiangco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jsbzumba
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI HOMES' Viera Residences [27F|res]*
*@ Sct. Tuason, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## OwnMakati

*Ito pa Malupet na SKY Scraper!*

Three Central Makati 51 Storey Super High end Residential Condo


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's SM Cyber West Avenue [15F|mix|off]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's saVoy Hotel Manila [10F|condotel]*
*@ Newport City, Pasay, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by mabsmethinks


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Bayshore Residential Resort [6T|12F|res]*
*@ Entertainment City, RW Bayshore, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's One Central [2T|50F&42F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



kawaiazusa said:


>


Thanks and credit to *kawaiazusa* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Thanks and credit to *MunichSwiss* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> Update: July 4, 2013.....
> 
> ​
> Heights compared, OSP is now taller than the roofdeck of its brother-twin.


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> taken this morning, currently working on 33rd floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my photo





Shazzam said:


> Update: July 4, 2013.....
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *sick_n_tired* and *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PYRAMID's ADB Avenue Tower [40F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> 04 June 2013


Thanks and credit to *sick_n_tired* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA RESIDENCE's The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> Update: July 4, 2013.....
> 
> Street-level pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



FlairLiving said:


>


Thanks and credit to *FlairLiving* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Pearl Place [2T|37F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> june 2013


Thanks and credit to *sick_n_tired* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> June 7, 2013.....
> 
> ​





Shazzam said:


> Update: July 4, 2013....
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Sapphire Bloc [4T|48F(2)+40F+38F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> Update: July 4, 2013.....
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> Update: July 4, 2013....
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Parkside Villas [7T|10F|res]*
*@ Newport City, Pasay, Metro Manila*





















































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eastwood LeGrand I, II and III [30F|35F|38F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City, Bagumbayan, QC, Metro Manila*













































​
*Construction Updates:*



jasetiojanco said:


> ​





ajosh821 said:


> by maximillianlutz


Thanks and credits to *jasetiojanco* and *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|55F&47F|mix|res]*
*@ Eastwood City, Bagumbayan, Q.C., Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



jochval said:


> ​
> 310867_10200334063251786_661487586_n by jochval, on Flickr
> 
> ​
> 15185_10200334070891977_679645903_n by jochval, on Flickr


Thanks and credit to *jochval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NSJB's Fort Victoria [3T|(1)49F&(2)45F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> BGC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by rcortes316


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​





alvin227 said:


> Just a quick update for Tower 2 construction. We are now on the 18th floor. Limited units left for Tower 1 roughly 5% remaining and Tower 2 is 70% sold.


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *alvin227* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



rip013 said:


> Construction pics
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *rip013* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*INC's EVM Convention Center [6F|con]*
*@ Net25 Compound, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​



















*Construction Updates:*



ardvo said:


> Construction Update July 7, 2013


Thanks and credit to *ardvo* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## tita01

-PHILIPPINE' CONSTRUCTION BOOM-
July 2013
-Metro Manila U|C 12 Storey & up-
1. Stratford Residences - 76 fl
2. Movenpick Hotel and Residences - 70 fl
3. Trump Tower Manila 60 fl
4. Knightsbridge Residence - 64 fl
5. Discovery Primea - 68 fl
6. Shang Salcedo Place - 65 fl
7. Park Terraces Point Tower - 60 fl
8. Park Terraces Tower 1 - 49 fl
9. Park Terraces Tower 2 - 49 fl
10. Milano Residences - 53 fl
11. Arnaiz Tower - 50 fl
12. Kroma Tower - 52 fl
13. Edades Tower - 53 fl
14. Eton Tower Makati - 41 fl
15. Jazz Residences 1 - 41fl
16. Jazz Residences 2 - 41 fl
17. Jazz Residences 3 - 41 fl
18. Jazz Residences 4 - 41 fl
19. San Lorenzo Place Tower 4 - 36 fl
20. San Lorenzo Place Tower 1 - 32 fl
21. San Lorenzo Place Tower 3 - 32 fl
22. Alphaland Makati Place 1 - 37 fl
23. Alphaland Makati Place 2 - 50 fl
24. Alphaland Makati Place 3 - 55 fl
25. Two Central - 29 fl
26. Three Central - 51 fl
27. The Stratosphere - 35 fl
28. Citadines Salcedo - 38 fl
29. KL Mosaic - 32 fl
30. Avida Towers San Lorenzo 1 - 28 fl
31. Avida Towers San Lorenzo 2 - 30 fl
32. Trevi Tower 2 - 37 fl
33. Trevi Tower 3 - 24 fl
34. Salcedo Square - 30 fl
35. First Homes Makati Tower 1 - 34 fl 
36. Victoria De Makati Tower 1 - 41 fl
37. Victoria De Makati Tower 2 - 41 fl
38. Centuria Medical Arts Building - 30 fl
39. Greenbelt Hamilton - 31 fl
40. Lerato Tower 1 - 36 fl
41. Lerato Tower 2 - 30 fl 
42. One Lilac Place - 31 fl
43. Valero Grand Suites - 31 fl
44. Paseo De Roces Tower 1 - 34 fl
45. World Hotel & Residences - 40 fl
46. Signa Residences Tower 1 - 29 fl 
47. Signa Residences Tower 1 - 29 fl 
48. The Linear Tower 1 - 24 fl
49. The Linear Tower 2 - 24 fl
50. Makati Diamond Residences - 28 fl
51. Legazpi Place - 32 fl
52. Techzone Philippines - 27 fl
53. Lopez Tower - 19 fl
54. V Corporate Center - 12 fl 
55. USB Tower - 30 fl 
56. The Metropolitan - 38 fl
57. JAKA Tower - 49 fl
58. Shang-rila at Fort - 60 fl
59. Grand Hyatt Manila - 66 fl
60. The Suites At Bonifacio High Street - 63 fl
61. 8 Forbestown Road - 53 fl 
62. Trion Tower 2 - 49 fl
63. The Beaufort T1 - 43 fl
64. The Beaufort T2 - 43 fl
65. Arya Residences T1 - 39 fl
66. Arya Residences T2 - 43 fl
67. Two Serendra- Red Oak Tower - 40 fl
68. Two Serendra- Meranti Tower - 45 fl
69. One Serendra- West Tower
70. Fort Victoria A - 49 fl
71. Fort Victoria B - 49 fl 
72. Fort Victoria C - 50 fl
73. New Philippine Stock Exchange - 30 fl
74. RCBC Savings Bank Corporate Center - 34 fl
75. Ascott BGC - 32 fl
76. Icon Plaza - 40 fl
77. Madison Park West 1- 40 fl
78. Net Park - 48 fl 
79. One Uptown Place Residences - 45 fl
80. Uptown Ritz Residences - 45 fl
81. St. Regis Residences 1 - 52 fl
82. St. Regis Residences 2 - 55 fl
83. Park West - 36 fl
84. Avida Towers 34th Avenue T1 - 36 fl
85. Avida Towers 34th Avenue T2 - 36 fl
86. One High Street - 45 fl
87. One Maridien - 40 fl
88. Two Maridien - 42 fl
89. One World Place - 35 fl
90. [email protected] Fifth Avenue - 30 fl
91. Grand Hyatt Residences - 50 fl
92. Central Park West 1 - 33 fl
93. Global Alliance Tower - 30 fl
94. SM Aura Office Tower - 34 fl
95. Globe Telecom Headquarters - 27 fl
96. Viceroy 1 - 22fl
97. Viceroy 2 - 22 fl
98. Viceroy 3 - 22 fl
99. Viceroy 4 - 22 fl
100. Avida Towers Global City Tower 1 - 19 fl
101. Avida Towers Global City Tower 2 - 22 fl
102. Venice Luxury Residences - Alessandro Tower - 30 fl
103. Venice Luxury Residences - Bellini Tower - 30 fl
104. Venice Luxury Residences - Caruso Tower - 30 fl
105. Venice Luxury Residences - Domenico Tower - 30 fl
106. Venice Luxury Residences - Emanuele Tower - 30 fl
107. Venice Luxury Residences - Fiorenzo Tower - 30 fl
108. Venice Luxury Residences - Giovanni Tower - 30 fl
109. Avida City Flex T1 - 26 fl
110. Avida City Flex T2 - 26fl
111. Grace Residences 
112. Twenty-Four Seven Mckinley - 24 fl
113. Panorama - 17 fl
114. BGC Stopover Pavillion - 19 fl
115. BGC Lot 7 - 23 fl
116. Artha Center - 27 fl
117. Grand Riviera Suites - 55 fl
118. Anchor Skysuites - 56 fl
119. Admiral Baysuites - 53 fl
120. Green Residences - 53 fl
121. Torre de Manila - 47 fl
122. 8 Adriatico - 42 fl
123. University Tower P. Noval - 47 fl
124. Noble Place - 47 fl
125. D' University Place - 38 fl
126. Manila Riverview Mansion - 32 fl
127. Manila Residences 2 - 38 fl
128. Four Season Riviera T1 - 32 fl 
129. Two Torre San Lorenzo - 35 fl
130. Camella Condo Homes Taft - 38 fl
131. East Forbes Tower - 30 fl
132. Forbes Tower - 34 fl
133. Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa South Tower - 35 fl
134. Amaia Skies Avenida North Tower - 35 fl
135. W.H Taft Residences - 30 fl
136. Orchard Residences 1 - 45 fl
137. Orchard Residences 2 - 45 fl
138. Sorrel Residences - 27 fl
139. Twin Gates - 22 fl
140. Ritz Ryale - 22 fl
141. Avida Towers Intima - 29 fl
142. Chateau Lorraine - 22 fl
143. Space San Marcelino - 28 fl
144. Space Romualdez - 28 fl 
145. Space Taft - 28 fl
146. Suntrust Parkview Lily Tower - 20 fl
147. Wil Tower Mall Tower 1 - 42 fl
148. Wil Tower Mall Tower 2 - 42 fl
149. Sun Residences Tower 1 - 43 fl
150. Sun Residences Tower 2 - 43 fl
151. Blue Residences - 41 fl
152. Victoria Station 2 - 46 fl
153. Capital Towers - Rio Tower - 42 fl
154. One Eastwood Avenue Tower 1 - 47 fl
155. Grass Residences Tower 3 - 38 fl
156. Andrea North Skyline Tower 2 - 32 fl
157. Eastwood Le Grand 2 - 35 fl
158. Eastwood Le Grand 3 - 30 fl
159. Magnolia Residences A - 35 fl
160. Magnolia Residences B - 35 fl
161. Winland Tower 5 - Ortigas - 38 fl
162. Winland Tower 4 - Tomas Morato - 34 fl
163. Vivaldi Residences - 38 fl
164. Mezza II Residences - 42 fl
165. Zinnia Tower 1 - 40 fl
166. One Castilla Place - 32 fl
167. Suntrust Capitol Plaza - 33 fl
168. Amaia Skies Cubao P. Tuazon Tower - 35fl
169. Manhattan Garden City A - 28 fl
170. Manhattan Garden City B - 30 fl
171. Manhattan Garden City C - 27 fl
172. Manhattan Garden City D - 24 fl
173. My Place @ South Triangle A - 26 fl
174. My Place @ South Triangle B - 26 fl
175. My Place @ South Triangle C - 26 fl
176. My Place @ South Triangle D - 26 fl
177. Avida Towers New Manila 5 - 23 fl
178. Portovita A - 26 fl
179. Portovita B - 26 fl
180. Novotel Manila - 25 fl
181. The Amaryllis - 22 fl
182. One Centris Place 1 - 26 fl
183. Ateneo Building Katipunan - 26 fl
184. Symphony Tower 2 - 24 fl
185. Aurora Heights Condominium - 21 fl
186. Vinnia Residences + Versa Flats - 25 fl
187. Gilmore Tower - 21 fl
188. Stellar Place - Magna Tower - 15 fl
189. SM Cyber West - 15 fl
190. Vivida Terraces - 18 fl
191. Eton Cyberpod Centris - 20 fl
192. Pine Crest Tower 3 - 15 fl
193. Circulo Verde - Lleida Tower - 23 fl
194. Circulo Verde - Ibiza Tower - 23 fl
195. Circulo Verde - Seville Residences - 15 fl
196. North Pointe Residences - 19 fl
197. Vertis BPO Building - 14 fl
198. Asya Cubao - 17 fl
199. Blu Office - 18 fl
200. BDO Corporate Center - 47 fl
201. AIC Empire Tower - 52fl
202. Avant Garde Residences - 45 fl
203. Marco Polo Hotel Ortigas - 41 fl
204. ADB Avenue Tower - 40 fl
205. The Currency - 36 fl
206. The Pearl Place 1 - 40 fl
207. The Sapphire Bloc 1 - 38 fl
208. The Grove Tower 3 - 34 fl
209. The Grove Tower 4 - 34 fl
210. The Grove Tower 5 - 34 fl
211. The Grove Tower 6 - 34 fl
212. Cyberscape Beta - 36 fl
213. Citadine Millenium Plaza - 30 fl
214. Elements Residences - Aire Tower - 28 fl
215. Elements Residences - Nerou Tower - 28 fl
216. Privato Tower - 25 fl
217. Cyberscape Alpha - 23 fl
218. Rose Residences - 21 fl
219. Kasara Urban Residences 1 - 28 fl
220. Kasara Urban Residences 2 - 28 fl
221. 45 San Miguel Avenue - 27 fl
222. Tune Hotel Ortigas - 15 fl
223. Acacia Escalades 1 - 15 fl
224. Acacia Escalades 2 - 17 fl
225. IBP Tower - 20 fl
226. One Shang-rila Place South Tower - 64 fl
227. One Shang-rila Place North Tower - 64 fl
228. Twin Oak Place 1 - 43 fl
229. Axis Residences 1 - 42 fl
230. Flair Tower A - 42 fl
231. Flair Tower B - 42 fl
232. Bauhina Tower - 42 fl
233. Light Residences A - 41 fl
234. Light Residences B - 41 fl
235. Light Residences C - 41 fl
236. Lancaster Atrium Hotel - 42 fl 
237. Acqua Private Residences - Niagara Tower - 42 fl
238. Acqua Private Residences - Sutherland Tower - 44 fl
239. Acqua Private Residences - Dettifoss Tower - 46 fl
240. Acqua Private Residences - Livingstone Tower - 52 fl
241. Acqua Private Residences - Iguazu Tower - 50 fl
242. Grand Central - 41 fl
243. Pioneer Woodlands 1 - 30 fl
244. Pioneer Woodlands 2 - 30 fl
245. AMA Tower Residences - 35 fl
246. Raymond Tower - 38 fl
247. Avida Tower Centera A - 29 fl
248. Avida Tower Centera B - 29 fl
249. Avida Tower Centera C - 29 fl
250. Avida Tower Centera D - 29 fl
251. Boni Condominium - 16 fl
252. Suntrust Treetop Villas - 12 fl
253. Shaw Center Mall - 14 fl
254. Viridian at Greenhills - 53 fl
255. The Levels - Anaheim Tower - 25 fl
256. The Levels - Berbunk Tower - 27 fl
257. Anuva 1 - 20 fl
258. Avida Towers Alabang 2 - 26 fl
259. Avida Towers Alabang 1 - 26 fl
260. Tribeca Private Residences - Hudson Place Tower 1 - 18 fl
261. Tribeca Private Residences - Hudson Place Tower 2 - 18 fl
262. Studio City 1 - 18 fl
263. Studio City 2 - 18 fl
264. [email protected] E - 12 fl
265. Avida Towers Altura Tower 1 - 22 fl
266. La Verti Residences 1 - 42 fl
267. La Verti Residences 2 - 42 fl
268. Aeon Prime Building - 17 fl
269. Avida Towers Prime Taft 1 - 29 fl
270. Studio Zen - 21 fl
271. One Executive Suites - 20 fl
272. Bay Garden - Mandarin Tower - 18 fl
273. Three E-com Center- 15 fl
274. Shell Residences 1 - 15 fl
275. Shell Residences 2 - 15 fl
276. Shell Residences 3 - 15 fl
277. Shell Residences 4 - 15 fl
278. Hotel 101 Manila - 15 fl
279. Oceanaire Tower 1 - 15 fl
280. Oceanaire Tower 2 - 15 fl
281. Oceanaire Tower 3 - 15 fl
282. Oceanaire Tower 4 - 15 fl 
283. Azure Urban Resort Residences - St. Tropez Tower - 19 fl
284. Azure Urban Resort Residences - Positano Tower - 19 fl
285. Azure Urban Resort Residences - Miami Tower - 19 fl
286. Asturias at Avida Towers Sucat - 13 fl
287. Solaire Resort Manila Phase 2 - 14 fl
288. Naia Garden Residences Tower 2 - 15 fl
289. Belle Grande Manila Bay - 12 fl
290. Manila Rivercity - Amazon Tower - 20 fl
291. Manila Rivercity - Rhine Tower - 20 fl
292. Peninsula Garden - Maple Tower - 15 fl
293. Peninsula Garden - Narra Tower - 18 fl
294. Filinvest Two Building - 15 fl
295. Filinvest Three Building - 15 fl
296. Uptown Bonifacio Tower Three - 25 fl
297. Uptown Bonifacio Tower Two - 19 fl
298. Uptown Bonifacio Tower One - 19 fl
299. Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa North Tower - 35 
300. Amaia Skies Avenida South Tower - 35 fl
301. Dream Tower - 48 fl
302. Allegro Tower - 42 fl
303. Legato Tower - 42 fl


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SOC LAND's Anuva [4T|19F|res]*
*@ East Service Rd., Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



iamsouthchina said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *iamsouthchina* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's West Super Block @ Bonifacio High Street (BHS) [mix]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


*Shangri-La at The Fort [60F|mix|hot]*











> *Philippine Stock Exchange [30F|off]*



















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> excavation pa rin
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's SM Cyber West Avenue [15F|mix|off]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


> Yesterday (07-07-13)
> 
> 4th floor going up fast!


Thanks and credit to *alexbam2006* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AYALA MALLS The District Pasig [mix]*
*Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



cyrusal said:


> Ayala is bringing its presence in Ortigas Center. Located on the empty lot formerly occupied by Mega Tent, beside the Renaissance towers, Meralco Avenue, a mix use development called "The District Pasig" is soon to rise.


Thanks and credit to *cyrusal* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' Sonata Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Sonata Complex, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by djmarr 6/2/2013


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Holiday Inn & Suites Makati [19F|hot]*
*@ New Glorietta (Phase 1), Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MOLDEX's Grand Riviera Suites [57F|res]*
*Ermita, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


> Bird's Eye View of Beautiful Manila (Grand Riviera Suites is on the far right of the pic) :nocrook: :cheers: :cheers:


Thanks and credit to *Blueleo* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's Belle Grande Resort and Casino (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



DCRJ said:


> They are placing leaves design on one of the structures at the back of the Shell gas station. Snapshots by me on July 10, 2013 Wednesday


Thanks and credit to *DCRJ* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ang ganda :cheers:
> 
> ​
> by imkim_possible 6/2/2013





ajosh821 said:


> Twin Oaks Place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by heyacassandra


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* and *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ROCKWELL PRIMARIES' 53 Benitez [2T|9F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































Updates:



ajosh821 said:


> 53 Benitez Hallway


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Residences at COMMONWEALTH [8T|mix|res]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































​
*Render Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...24-h792-no/Solaire+Overall+Presentation81.jpg








*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by arzenangeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solaire Manila Building Facade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by vevianmay
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credits to *ajosh821*and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Alphaland Makati Place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by yunish_jeyn





cherrytickles said:


> seems like they are working or close to finishing the pool





> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by rejdeguzman 6/22/2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to *ajosh821*, *cherrytickles* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GLOBE TELECOM's Globe Telecom Headquarters [27F|off]*
*@BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by siiijers 6/9/2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



thethirtysixth said:


> July 11


Thanks and credit to *thethirtysixth* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> twins... twins... twins...
> 
> ​
> by erikamaerod 6/5/2013


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


> Updates


Thanks and credit *MunichSwiss* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©paumaverick​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by lewangeles
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*





































​
*Construction Updates:*

A view of Centuria Medical Makati facing Knightsbridge Residences and Milano Residences.








Centuria Medical Makati begins concrete and frameworks for its 17th and 18th levels.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*

Acqua’s first tower, The Niagara, topped off at 42 storeys in April.








A panned-out view of the Sutherland tower construction. On the left is the Niagara tower.








Seen here are Acqua’s third and fourth sites fronting the Pasig River and the Estrella-Pantaleon Bridge.

The Dettifoss tower is undergoing bored piling works which commenced on the first week of April.

Livingstone activities include pile capping and column and shear wall installation.








A perspective of The Niagara tower’s landscape garden area on the 6th floor undergoing structural works.


----------



## RonnieR

Amsai said:


> Very nice... 
> 
> Amsai


Thank you.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Viceroy Residences [4T|22F|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> Viceroy


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MIC's Greater Chinatown [hot|mix]*
*@ San Lazaro Business and Tourism Park, Sta. Cruz, Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*

Fabrication of reinforcing bars for the bored piles



















Boring activities for the bored piles



















Concrete pouring activities for the bored piles shows the pile head of one of the test piles


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FOCUS GLOBAL's Twenty Four Seven McKinley[22F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
























[/CENTER]

*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FOCUS GLOBAL's Twenty Four Seven McKinley[24F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W GROUP's W Fifth Avenue [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NUVOLAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*
































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> First Concrete Pouring of Dream Tower (7-12-2013)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by cinimod06


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ACCOR's Novotel Manila [25F|hot]*
*@ Araneta Center, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's One Castilla Place [27F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




























​
*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ETON's 8 Adriatico [4T|42F|mix|res]*
*Malate, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

May 1, 2013: Ongoing construction works (view from PAL Learning Center)


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ETON's Eton Tower Makati [40F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

May 1, 2013: Ongoing constrruction works at Eton Tower Makati view from Dela Rosa Street.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*CONSTRUCTION UPDATES:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's One Central [2T|50F&42F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



kawaiazusa said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credits to *kawaiazusa* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Blue Residences [41F|res]*
*@ Katipunan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Projects*

*FILINVEST's Vinia Residences + Versaflats [26F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Bgy. Philam, Quezon City*

















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> Groundbreaking of Vinia Residences


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CDC's Manila RiverCity Residences [10T|20F|res]*
*Sta. Ana, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> Rhine Tower
> ​
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/971981_5217476
> 
> Amazon Tower
> ​
> https://www.facebook.com/ManilaRiverCityOfficial


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*

As of July 15, 2013

*Foundation - 20 %​*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA RESIDENCE's The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> last week
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Kintoy* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5T|65F|mix|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





























*Capitol Commons Site Plan*


































































































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thanks and credit to *scamingue* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by michaelrubio


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> Villas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by suburbandude


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

Thank you InfinitiFX45 for keeping this thread active. Cheers. :cheers2:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

RonnieR said:


> Thank you InfinitiFX45 for keeping this thread active. Cheers. :cheers2:


Monplaisir !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...24-h792-no/Solaire+Overall+Presentation81.jpg








*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Solaire Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by nikkiliragolgado





reyvil888 said:


> trixiefying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricalabads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> royalshayness​


Thanks and credits to *ajosh821* and *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by yorikow


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W GROUP's W Fifth Avenue [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Colorful.
> 
> Roberto Verzo


Thanks and credits to *Roberto Verzo* and *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Tuscany Private Estate [7T|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by luvlybeth 6/9/2013


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's La Verti Residences [2T|40F|res]*
*@ Taft Ave., Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates*

As of July 17, 2013

*North Tower: 98.23 %, South Tower : 84.42 % , Site & Amenities : 44.30 %.*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Rhapsody Residences [9T|9F(1)&5F(8)|res]*
*@ East Service Rd., Sucat, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*
*Neo-Asian architectural style inspired community*



















































​
*Construction Updates:*

As of July 15, 2013

*Lyre – Finishing stage at 40%*










*Mandolin – Masony Stage at 40 %* 










*Marimba – Structural Stage at 75%* 










*Maraca – Structural Stage at 33 %*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Sienna Park Residences [11T|5F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*
*Tropical Resort-themed inspired community*













































*Construction Updates:*

As of July 17, 2013

*Plum 90% Completion*










*Crimson – 70 % Completion*










*Lavender - 60 % Completion*










*Peach – 40 % Substructure*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Arista Place [11T|6F|res]*
*Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
*Asian Tropical Resort-inspired residential community*



































































































*Construction Updates:*

As of July 17, 2013

*Grande - 90% Completion*










*Club House 78% Completion*










*Vincere 40 % Substructure* 










*Swimming Pool – 40% Structural*










*Prima – 8.4 % Structural*










*Melhor – 7% Substructure*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*

As of July 15, 2013

*South Tower*










*North Tower*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Stellar Place [3T|15F(1)+7F(2)|res]*
*@ Visayas Ave., Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*

As of July 2, 2013

*Magna: 98% completed.*










*Roof deck: 97% completed*










*Claris: 75% completed.*










*Vega: 47% completed.*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's One Castilla Place [27F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

As of July 2, 2013

*Building: 14.97% completion.*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's The Amaryllis [22F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

As of July 2, 2013

*Building: 40.55% completed.*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Sorrel Residences [27F|res]*
*Sta. Mesa, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

As of July 2, 2013

*Building: 40.74% completed.*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Zinnia Towers [2T|35F|res]*
*@ Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

As of July 2, 2013

*North Tower: 18% completion.*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Tivoli Garden Residences [5T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

As of July 2, 2013

*Hibiscus Building: 96% completed.*










*Ground Level Swimming pool: 100% completed.*










*Podium Level Basketball Court: 90% completed.*










*Podium Level Badminton Court: 85% completed.*










*Hibiscus Sky Garden: 96% completed.*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*CONSTRUCTION UPDATES:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Alphaland Bay City*
*@ Manila Bay, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



tim7 said:


> *break water rocks*


Thanks and credit to *tim7* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

As of June 2013


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Alabang [2T|27F|res]* 
*@ Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

As of June 2013


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Sucat [8T|13F|res]*
*@ Sucat, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

As of June 2013


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers New Manila [5T|23F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

As of June 2013


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Block [17T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:* 

As of June 2013


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Escala Salcedo [36F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

As of June 2013


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Kroma Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

As of June 2013









​


> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> site location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by philproperties101​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by jelatine13 6/22/2013
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Senta [45F|res]*
*@ Legazpi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*

As of June 2013


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|48F+36F+30F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

As of June 2013


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Celadon Park Manila [4T|27F(2)&21F(2)|res]*
*@ San Lazaro, Sta. Cruz, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*

As of June 2013


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - After Expansion)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*
*Total Retail Area: 348,056 m2 (Before expansion) / 506,435 m2 (After expansion)* 










crossboneka said:


>





thomasian said:


> *Construction Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and credits to *crossboneka*, *thomasian* and *skyscraper2012* :banana: :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © miashai​


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> marqui_2002


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*XTT's Marco Polo Hotel [41F|hot]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by fbgemino


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SUNTRUST's Capitol Plaza [33F|res]*
*@ Elliptical, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> Capitol Plaza Updates taken 7/15/2013 by ME.


Thanks and credit to *pinoyako2010* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



pigchow said:


>


Thanks and credit to *pigchow* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Roncali12 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Thanks and credit to *Roncali12* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Dustin Silverio


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*























































​
*Construction Updates:*



> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Park Suites [48F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MOLDEX's Grand Riviera Suites [57F|res]*
*Ermita, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by vren[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*CONSTRUCTION UPDATES:*



reyvil888 said:


> tan deniece





[email protected] said:


> View from the 8th floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The church seems to be a dark passage going to other dimension :lol:


Thanks and credits to *reyvil888* and *[email protected]* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ETON's 8 Adriatico [4T|42F|mix|res]*
*Malate, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



vdm60sqm said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *vdm60sqm* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers 9th Avenue [2T|19F&22F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



sampukid said:


> Tower 1
> 
> 
> Tower2
> ​


Thanks and credit to *sampukid* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> The Grove by Rockwell Updates (July 19, 2013)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grove by Rockwell FB Page


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati*
*The Entertainment District of Makati*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Latest Render:*



noli-kun said:


> From ayalarealestate.com


Thanks and credit to *noli-kun* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...24-h792-no/Solaire+Overall+Presentation81.jpg








*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> edweirdrobles


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



touchingthewall said:


>


Thanks and credit to *touchingthewall* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - After Expansion)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*
*Total Retail Area: 348,056 m2 (Before expansion) / 506,435 m2 (After expansion)* 










crossboneka said:


>





thomasian said:


> *Construction Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> timothy2170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and credit to *timothy2170* !!! :banana: :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## ajosh821

Looking forward for the completion of all Metro Manila Projects.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Park Suites [48F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> *Uptown Park Suites* could be any of these fenced lot. i like the wide and granite sidewalk. hopefully in the future all bgc sidewalks will be paved in granite. thumbs up megaworld!


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



L_Val said:


> *Updates - July 2013*
> 
> *First three towers:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Foreground: Santorini Building; Background: Rio Building*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rio Building Rooftop:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Santorini and St. Tropez Buildings:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rio Building + Positano Building (u/c):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beach Club, Miami Building + Positano Building (all u/c in progress):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Boracay, Maldives & Maui (all basement level works):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Positano:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rio Building Roof Deck:*


Thanks and credit to *L_Val* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*CONSTRUCTION UPDATES:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by alejandro jr.


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​





reyvil888 said:


> jayyphase


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012*, *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Dustin Silverio


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ZhongFa's Oceanaire Luxurious Residences [4T|17F|res]*
*SM Bay City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





































​
*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> My photos last June 12, 2013


Thanks and credit to *roydex* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMARANTHE' [10T|10F|res]*
*East Service Rd., Bicutan, Parañaque City*






































*Site Development Plan:*









*Gymnasium:*









*Vicinity Map:*
















*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



pigchow said:


> Nice glassy side


Thanks and credit to *pigchow* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's Belle Grande Resort and Casino (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>





up_mc said:


> *Belle Grande Manila
> July 20, 2013*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​[my photo]


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *up_mc* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...24-h792-no/Solaire+Overall+Presentation81.jpg








*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>





up_mc said:


> *Solaire Resort
> July 20, 2013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [my photo]


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *up_mc* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


> Yesterday


Thanks and credit to *MunichSwiss* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI's Lumiere Residences [2T|37F|res]*
*Pasig Blvd cor. Shaw Blvd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



brokerods said:


> Some photos of DMCI Flair taken recently. SMDC Light can also be seen in the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flair Towers


Thanks and credit to *brokerods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Rhapsody Residences [9T|9F(1)&5F(8)|res]*
*@ East Service Rd., Sucat, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*
*Neo-Asian architectural style inspired community*



















































​
*Construction Updates:*



ffdeguzman said:


>


Thanks and credit to *ffdeguzman* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's Belmont Luxury Hotel [10F|condotel]*
*@ Newport City, Pasay, Metro Manila*


----------



## tita01

-PHILIPPINE' CONSTRUCTION BOOM-

July 2013

-Metro Manila U|C 12 Storey & up-
1. Stratford Residences - 76 fl
2. Movenpick Hotel and Residences - 70 fl
3. Trump Tower Manila 60 fl
4. Knightsbridge Residence - 64 fl
5. Discovery Primea - 68 fl
6. Shang Salcedo Place - 65 fl
7. Park Terraces Point Tower - 60 fl
8. Park Terraces Tower 1 - 49 fl
9. Park Terraces Tower 2 - 49 fl
10. Milano Residences - 53 fl
11. Arnaiz Tower - 50 fl
12. Kroma Tower - 52 fl
13. Edades Tower - 53 fl
14. Eton Tower Makati - 41 fl
15. Jazz Residences 1 - 41fl
16. Jazz Residences 2 - 41 fl
17. Jazz Residences 3 - 41 fl
18. Jazz Residences 4 - 41 fl
19. San Lorenzo Place Tower 4 - 36 fl
20. San Lorenzo Place Tower 1 - 32 fl
21. San Lorenzo Place Tower 3 - 32 fl
22. Alphaland Makati Place 1 - 37 fl
23. Alphaland Makati Place 2 - 50 fl
24. Alphaland Makati Place 3 - 55 fl
25. Two Central - 29 fl
26. Three Central - 51 fl
27. The Stratosphere - 35 fl
28. Citadines Salcedo - 38 fl
29. KL Mosaic - 32 fl
30. Avida Towers San Lorenzo 1 - 28 fl
31. Avida Towers San Lorenzo 2 - 30 fl
32. Trevi Tower 2 - 37 fl
33. Trevi Tower 3 - 24 fl
34. Salcedo Square - 30 fl
35. First Homes Makati Tower 1 - 34 fl 
36. Victoria De Makati Tower 1 - 41 fl
37. Victoria De Makati Tower 2 - 41 fl
38. Centuria Medical Arts Building - 30 fl
39. Greenbelt Hamilton - 31 fl
40. Lerato Tower 1 - 36 fl
41. Lerato Tower 2 - 30 fl 
42. One Lilac Place - 31 fl
43. Valero Grand Suites - 31 fl
44. Paseo De Roces Tower 1 - 34 fl
45. World Hotel & Residences - 40 fl
46. Signa Residences Tower 1 - 29 fl 
47. Signa Residences Tower 1 - 29 fl 
48. The Linear Tower 1 - 24 fl
49. The Linear Tower 2 - 24 fl
50. Makati Diamond Residences - 28 fl
51. Legazpi Place - 32 fl
52. Techzone Philippines - 27 fl
53. Lopez Tower - 19 fl
54. V Corporate Center - 12 fl 
55. USB Tower - 30 fl 
56. The Metropolitan - 38 fl
57. JAKA Tower - 49 fl
58. Shang-rila at Fort - 60 fl
59. Grand Hyatt Manila - 66 fl
60. The Suites At Bonifacio High Street - 63 fl
61. 8 Forbestown Road - 53 fl 
62. Trion Tower 2 - 49 fl
63. The Beaufort T1 - 43 fl
64. The Beaufort T2 - 43 fl
65. Arya Residences T1 - 39 fl
66. Arya Residences T2 - 43 fl
67. Two Serendra- Red Oak Tower - 40 fl
68. Two Serendra- Meranti Tower - 45 fl
69. One Serendra- West Tower
70. Fort Victoria A - 49 fl
71. Fort Victoria B - 49 fl 
72. Fort Victoria C - 50 fl
73. New Philippine Stock Exchange - 30 fl
74. RCBC Savings Bank Corporate Center - 34 fl
75. Ascott BGC - 32 fl
76. Icon Plaza - 40 fl
77. Madison Park West 1- 40 fl
78. Net Park - 48 fl 
79. One Uptown Place Residences - 45 fl
80. Uptown Ritz Residences - 45 fl
81. St. Regis Residences 1 - 52 fl
82. St. Regis Residences 2 - 55 fl
83. Park West - 36 fl
84. Avida Towers 34th Avenue T1 - 36 fl
85. Avida Towers 34th Avenue T2 - 36 fl
86. One High Street - 45 fl
87. One Maridien - 40 fl
88. Two Maridien - 42 fl
89. One World Place - 35 fl
90. [email protected] Fifth Avenue - 30 fl
91. Grand Hyatt Residences - 50 fl
92. Central Park West 1 - 33 fl
93. Global Alliance Tower - 30 fl
94. SM Aura Office Tower - 34 fl
95. Globe Telecom Headquarters - 27 fl
96. Viceroy 1 - 22fl
97. Viceroy 2 - 22 fl
98. Viceroy 3 - 22 fl
99. Viceroy 4 - 22 fl
100. Avida Towers Global City Tower 1 - 19 fl
101. Avida Towers Global City Tower 2 - 22 fl
102. Venice Luxury Residences - Alessandro Tower - 30 fl
103. Venice Luxury Residences - Bellini Tower - 30 fl
104. Venice Luxury Residences - Caruso Tower - 30 fl
105. Venice Luxury Residences - Domenico Tower - 30 fl
106. Venice Luxury Residences - Emanuele Tower - 30 fl
107. Venice Luxury Residences - Fiorenzo Tower - 30 fl
108. Venice Luxury Residences - Giovanni Tower - 30 fl
109. Avida City Flex T1 - 26 fl
110. Avida City Flex T2 - 26fl
111. Grace Residences 
112. Twenty-Four Seven Mckinley - 24 fl
113. Panorama - 17 fl
114. BGC Stopover Pavillion - 19 fl
115. BGC Lot 7 - 23 fl
116. Artha Center - 27 fl
117. Grand Riviera Suites - 55 fl
118. Anchor Skysuites - 56 fl
119. Admiral Baysuites - 53 fl
120. Green Residences - 53 fl
121. Torre de Manila - 47 fl
122. 8 Adriatico - 42 fl
123. University Tower P. Noval - 47 fl
124. Noble Place - 47 fl
125. D' University Place - 38 fl
126. Manila Riverview Mansion - 32 fl
127. Manila Residences 2 - 38 fl
128. Four Season Riviera T1 - 32 fl 
129. Two Torre San Lorenzo - 35 fl
130. Camella Condo Homes Taft - 38 fl
131. East Forbes Tower - 30 fl
132. Forbes Tower - 34 fl
133. Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa South Tower - 35 fl
134. Amaia Skies Avenida North Tower - 35 fl
135. W.H Taft Residences - 30 fl
136. Orchard Residences 1 - 45 fl
137. Orchard Residences 2 - 45 fl
138. Sorrel Residences - 27 fl
139. Twin Gates - 22 fl
140. Ritz Ryale - 22 fl
141. Avida Towers Intima - 29 fl
142. Chateau Lorraine - 22 fl
143. Space San Marcelino - 28 fl
144. Space Romualdez - 28 fl 
145. Space Taft - 28 fl
146. Suntrust Parkview Lily Tower - 20 fl
147. Wil Tower Mall Tower 1 - 42 fl
148. Wil Tower Mall Tower 2 - 42 fl
149. Sun Residences Tower 1 - 43 fl
150. Sun Residences Tower 2 - 43 fl
151. Blue Residences - 41 fl
152. Victoria Station 2 - 46 fl
153. Capital Towers - Rio Tower - 42 fl
154. One Eastwood Avenue Tower 1 - 47 fl
155. Grass Residences Tower 3 - 38 fl
156. Andrea North Skyline Tower 2 - 32 fl
157. Eastwood Le Grand 2 - 35 fl
158. Eastwood Le Grand 3 - 30 fl
159. Magnolia Residences A - 36 fl
160. Magnolia Residences B - 38 fl
161. Winland Tower 5 - Ortigas - 38 fl
162. Winland Tower 4 - Tomas Morato - 34 fl
163. Vivaldi Residences - 38 fl
164. Mezza II Residences - 42 fl
165. Zinnia Tower 1 - 40 fl
166. One Castilla Place - 32 fl
167. Suntrust Capitol Plaza - 33 fl
168. Amaia Skies Cubao P. Tuazon Tower - 35fl
169. Manhattan Garden City A - 28 fl
170. Manhattan Garden City B - 30 fl
171. Manhattan Garden City C - 27 fl
172. Manhattan Garden City D - 24 fl
173. My Place @ South Triangle A - 26 fl
174. My Place @ South Triangle B - 26 fl
175. My Place @ South Triangle C - 26 fl
176. My Place @ South Triangle D - 26 fl
177. Avida Towers New Manila 5 - 23 fl
178. Portovita A - 26 fl
179. Portovita B - 26 fl
180. Novotel Manila - 25 fl
181. The Amaryllis - 22 fl
182. One Centris Place 1 - 26 fl
183. Ateneo Building Katipunan - 26 fl
184. Symphony Tower 2 - 24 fl
185. Aurora Heights Condominium - 21 fl
186. Vinnia Residences + Versa Flats - 25 fl
187. Gilmore Tower - 21 fl
188. Stellar Place - Magna Tower - 15 fl
189. SM Cyber West - 15 fl
190. Vivida Terraces - 18 fl
191. Eton Cyberpod Centris - 20 fl
192. Pine Crest Tower 3 - 15 fl
193. Circulo Verde - Lleida Tower - 23 fl
194. Circulo Verde - Ibiza Tower - 23 fl
195. Circulo Verde - Seville Residences - 15 fl
196. North Pointe Residences - 19 fl
197. Vertis BPO Building - 14 fl
198. Asya Cubao - 17 fl
199. Blu Office - 18 fl
200. BDO Corporate Center - 47 fl
201. AIC Empire Tower - 52fl
202. Avant Garde Residences - 45 fl
203. Marco Polo Hotel Ortigas - 41 fl
204. ADB Avenue Tower - 40 fl
205. The Currency - 36 fl
206. The Pearl Place 1 - 40 fl
207. The Sapphire Bloc 1 - 38 fl
208. The Grove Tower 3 - 34 fl
209. The Grove Tower 4 - 34 fl
210. The Grove Tower 5 - 34 fl
211. The Grove Tower 6 - 34 fl
212. Cyberscape Beta - 36 fl
213. Citadine Millenium Plaza - 30 fl
214. Elements Residences - Aire Tower - 28 fl
215. Elements Residences - Nerou Tower - 28 fl
216. Privato Tower - 25 fl
217. Cyberscape Alpha - 23 fl
218. Rose Residences - 21 fl
219. Kasara Urban Residences 1 - 28 fl
220. Kasara Urban Residences 2 - 28 fl
221. 45 San Miguel Avenue - 27 fl
222. Tune Hotel Ortigas - 15 fl
223. Acacia Escalades 1 - 15 fl
224. Acacia Escalades 2 - 17 fl
225. IBP Tower - 20 fl
226. One Shang-rila Place South Tower - 64 fl
227. One Shang-rila Place North Tower - 64 fl
228. Twin Oak Place 1 - 43 fl
229. Axis Residences 1 - 42 fl
230. Flair Tower A - 42 fl
231. Flair Tower B - 42 fl
232. Bauhina Tower - 42 fl
233. Light Residences A - 41 fl
234. Light Residences B - 41 fl
235. Light Residences C - 41 fl
236. Lancaster Atrium Hotel - 42 fl 
237. Acqua Private Residences - Niagara Tower - 42 fl
238. Acqua Private Residences - Sutherland Tower - 44 fl
239. Acqua Private Residences - Dettifoss Tower - 46 fl
240. Acqua Private Residences - Livingstone Tower - 52 fl
241. Acqua Private Residences - Iguazu Tower - 50 fl
242. Grand Central - 41 fl
243. Pioneer Woodlands 1 - 30 fl
244. Pioneer Woodlands 2 - 30 fl
245. AMA Tower Residences - 35 fl
246. Raymond Tower - 38 fl
247. Avida Tower Centera A - 29 fl
248. Avida Tower Centera B - 29 fl
249. Avida Tower Centera C - 29 fl
250. Avida Tower Centera D - 29 fl
251. Boni Condominium - 16 fl
252. Suntrust Treetop Villas - 12 fl
253. Shaw Center Mall - 14 fl
254. Viridian at Greenhills - 53 fl
255. The Levels - Anaheim Tower - 25 fl
256. The Levels - Berbunk Tower - 27 fl
257. Anuva 1 - 20 fl
258. Avida Towers Alabang 2 - 26 fl
259. Avida Towers Alabang 1 - 26 fl
260. Tribeca Private Residences - Hudson Place Tower 1 - 18 fl
261. Tribeca Private Residences - Hudson Place Tower 2 - 18 fl
262. Studio City 1 - 18 fl
263. Studio City 2 - 18 fl
264. [email protected] E - 12 fl
265. Avida Towers Altura Tower 1 - 22 fl
266. La Verti Residences 1 - 42 fl
267. La Verti Residences 2 - 42 fl
268. Aeon Prime Building - 17 fl
269. Avida Towers Prime Taft 1 - 29 fl
270. Studio Zen - 21 fl
271. One Executive Suites - 20 fl
272. Bay Garden - Mandarin Tower - 18 fl
273. Three E-com Center- 15 fl
274. Shell Residences 1 - 15 fl
275. Shell Residences 2 - 15 fl
276. Shell Residences 3 - 15 fl
277. Shell Residences 4 - 15 fl
278. Hotel 101 Manila - 15 fl
279. Oceanaire Tower 1 - 15 fl
280. Oceanaire Tower 2 - 15 fl
281. Oceanaire Tower 3 - 15 fl
282. Oceanaire Tower 4 - 15 fl 
283. Azure Urban Resort Residences - St. Tropez Tower - 19 fl
284. Azure Urban Resort Residences - Positano Tower - 19 fl
285. Azure Urban Resort Residences - Miami Tower - 19 fl
286. Asturias at Avida Towers Sucat - 13 fl
287. Solaire Resort Manila Phase 2 - 14 fl
288. Naia Garden Residences Tower 2 - 15 fl
289. Belle Grande Manila Bay - 12 fl
290. Manila Rivercity - Amazon Tower - 20 fl
291. Manila Rivercity - Rhine Tower - 20 fl
292. Peninsula Garden - Maple Tower - 15 fl
293. Peninsula Garden - Narra Tower - 18 fl
294. Filinvest Two Building - 15 fl
295. Filinvest Three Building - 15 fl
296. Uptown Bonifacio Tower Three - 25 fl
297. Uptown Bonifacio Tower Two - 19 fl
298. Uptown Bonifacio Tower One - 19 fl
299. Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa North Tower - 35 
300. Amaia Skies Avenida South Tower - 35 fl
301. Dream Tower - 48 fl
302. Allegro Tower - 42 fl
303. Legato Tower - 42 fl
304. MIC's Greater Chinatown - 18 fl
305. FEU Institute of Technology - 15 fl
306. Axis Residences 2 - 42 fl
307. The Sapphire Bloc 2 - 40 fl
308. Azure Urban Resort Residences - Boracay Tower - 19 fl
309. Azure Urban Resort Residences - Maldives Tower - 19 fl
310. Azure Urban Resort Residences - Maui Tower - 19 fl
311. Magnolia Residences C - 38 fl


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA RESIDENCES' Symphony Towers [2T|24F|res]*
*@ South Triangle, Quezon City, Metro Manila*





























tita01 said:


> tower 2 construction
> 
> ​
> symphony fb page


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EURO TOWERS' Vivaldi Residences [2T|38F|res]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> June 2013
> 
> ​
> https://www.facebook.com/Vivaldi.Residences


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*CONSTRUCTION UPDATES:*



[email protected] said:


> SM Aura view from the 8th floor





reyvil888 said:


> tashiiiiyo


Thanks and credits to *[email protected]* and *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> figrieisme


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




























​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> Tower crane @site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xcianism


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



felix*bakat said:


> Taken last Sunday. Lots of activities going on the ground level. Looks like they're already working on the condo entrance/lobby.


Thanks and credit to *felix*bakat* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Senta [45F|res]*
*@ Legazpi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by valenice8888


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Sapphire Bloc [4T|48F(2)+40F+38F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



rye08 said:


> Construction update as of July 2013


Thanks and credit to *rye08* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by jsncruz


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL LAND's Rockwell Business Center [3T|15F|off]*
*Ortigas Ave, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



















skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by marioshines 6/1/2013


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's The Grand Midori Makati [2T|38F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati*
*The Entertainment District of Makati*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Makati City's Caracol Festival @ Circuit Makati*

Streetdancers in colorful, nature-inspired costumes perform during the annual Caracol Festival, Makati City's unique version of the Mardi Gras, held in Makati's newly opened Circuit Makati in Barangay Carmona, Makati, south of Manila, on 24 February 2013.







































































Thanks and credit to *Paulo Vecina/NPPA Images* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Heliotrope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heliotrope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice color!
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heliotrope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heliotrope said:
> 
> 
> 
> From this angle, Flair and Light look like they merged together
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *Heliotrope* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|48F+36F+30F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Heliotrope said:


> A portion has been painted already...
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Heliotrope* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> Massive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ordw1n


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GLOBE TELECOM's Globe Telecom Headquarters [27F|off]*
*@BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> may Globe signage na.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> randtz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> precioushipolito​
> randtz


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> 8:00am, 29 July 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my photo


Thanks and credit to *sick_n_tired* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FEDERAL LAND's One Wilson Square [38F|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Block [17T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:* 



skyscraper2012 said:


> by katzjoli


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> theatregirl89


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ALVEO LAND's Verve Residences [2T|45F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by lawrencebocalan


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel (w/ IMAX Theater)[34F|hot|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*CONSTRUCTION UPDATES:*



jval said:


> _maisassygurl_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _roygalvezbautista_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _iamjanstephen_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __grace03_​


Thanks and credit to *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Sun Residences [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Welcome Rotunda, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by shuingshuing


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's The Linear Makati [2T|24F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Hemorrej said:


> *Tower 1:*
> ​
> *Tower 2:*
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Hemorrej* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by adcelfaurillo


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|54F&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's AMA Tower Residences [34F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by eymiebest


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



rye08 said:


> Robinsons Residences along with its key officers and partners gathered for the groundbreaking of *The Radiance Manila Bay* last June 25, 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and credit to *rye08* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...24-h792-no/Solaire+Overall+Presentation81.jpg








*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by mikejornales


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



red_jasper said:


> 05 Aug 2013 | from another angle...


Thanks and credit to *red_jasper* !!! :banana::banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EPPI's Eton Tower Makati [40F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> As of June 1, 2013





skyscraper2012 said:


> by bischriou


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EPPI's 8 Adriatico [4T|42F|mix|res]*
*Malate, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> As of June 1, 2013


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CAMELLA's Laureano di Trevi Towers [3T|28F+37F+24F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by carlogabzz


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CITY SUPER's Landmark Trinoma Mall Expansion [2F|mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


> Location:


Thanks and credit to *alexbam2006* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's SM Cyber West Avenue [15F|mix|off]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


> As of August 4, 2013


Thanks and credit to *alexbam2006* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^ ^^

*Monplaisir *!!! :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> 36th! 06 Aug 2013


Thanks and credit to *sick_n_tired* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Marriott Manila Hotel Expansion - Phase 1A [9F|hot]*
*@ Newport City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



TheRick said:


>


Thanks and credit to *TheRick* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W GROUP's W Fifth Avenue [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





IslandSon.PH said:


> update 8/5


Thanks and credits to *MunichSwiss* and *IslandSon.PH* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




























​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> licamorcilla


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


> Construction Update, as of July 2013.





IslandSon.PH said:


> update 8/5


Thanks and credits to *scamingue and IslandSon.PH* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



IslandSon.PH said:


> Update 8/5 w/ one serendra at the back


Thanks and credit to *IslandSon.PH* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> scamingue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Construction Update, as of July 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scamingue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *scamingue* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ABS-CBN's KidZania Manila [com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



IslandSon.PH said:


> update 8/5
> I believe the lot is fenced already with mdc as contractor


Thanks and credit to *IslandSon.PH* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



IslandSon.PH said:


> Update 8/5 from C5 flyover


Thanks and credit to *IslandSon.PH* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*H2O VENTURES' Y2 Residence Hotel Makati [21F|hot|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> ​
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.476928292379005.1073741837.458512517553916&type=1


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



IslandSon.PH said:


> Update 8/5


Thanks and credit to *IslandSon.PH* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> y zehar911


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*H2O VENTURES' World Hotel & Residences Makati [40F|hot|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*​

*Old Render:*








*Latest Render:*



IslandSon.PH said:


> source


Thanks and credit to *IslandSon.PH* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PHILREALTY's The Icon Plaza [40F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​

*Front View:*








*Back View:*

















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by jacquiperalta


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> July 28
> 
> gomi





Kintoy said:


> ​


Thanks and credits to *Jose Mari* and *Kintoy* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Roxas Boulevard*
> 
> www.juan-ted.com


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



808 state said:


> by Daniel Y. Go


Thanks and credit to *808 state* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



808 state said:


> by lorencium


Thanks and credit to *808 state* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



808 state said:


> by skyscraper2012


Thanks and credit to *808 state* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*LAND CRIS SOMERSET's Lancris Residences [4T|7F|res]*
*Bgy. Don Bosco, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Cubao [3T|35T|res]*
*@ P. Tuazon, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*

As of July 2013: On-going building construction: 11.95% complete


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Avenida [2T|35T|res]*
*@ Doroteo Jose St., Sta. Cruz, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

As of July 2013: On-going building construction: 12.39% complete


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa [2T|35T|res]*
*@ V. Mapa St., Sta. Mesa, Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

As of July 2013: On-going land development works: 10.94% complete


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W GROUP's W Fifth Avenue [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> window cleaners .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lnemilsanjose


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Nova [20T|5F|mix|res]*
*Novaliches, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

As of July 2013: On-going building construction: Building 1-4


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Sucat [9T|7F|mix|res]*
*Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

As of July 2013: On-going land development works: 28.63% complete


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's Belle Grande Resort and Casino (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> Fresh from my early morning MNL-PSY-PQUE bike this day:
> 
> images hosted on www.photobucket.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *thomasian* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

As of July 2013


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Alabang [2T|27F|res]* 
*@ Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

As of July 2013


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Sucat [8T|13F|res]*
*@ Sucat, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

As of July 2013


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers New Manila [5T|23F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

*As of July 2013:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Monarch Parksuites [4T|17F(2)&16F(2)|res]*
*@ Aseana City, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*






















































































































​
*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> images hosted on www.photobucket.com
> 
> They are driving down piles for the foundation.
> ​
> scroll to the extreme right -->>
> ​


Thanks and credit to *thomasian* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*HOTEL of ASIA's Hotel 101 Manila [15F|hot]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by ohmyederlyn


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHOR LAND's SoleMare Parksuites [2T|15F|mix|res]*
*@ Aseana City, Parañaque, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> images hosted on www.photobucket.com
> 
> 
> 20Parksuites/IMG_20130809_061956x.jpg.html]​


Thanks and credit to *thomasian* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ZhongFa's Oceanaire Luxurious Residences [4T|17F|res]*
*SM Bay City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> image hosted on www.photobucket.com
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *thomasian* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Shell Residences [4T|15F|res]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> image hosted on www.photobucket.com
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *thomasian* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FEDERAL LAND's Palm Beach Villas [2T|18F|mix|res]*
*@ Metro Park Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> lorms





skyscraper2012 said:


> by jorgecdeleon


Thanks and credits to *reyvil888 * and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



greenish said:


>


Thanks and credit to *greenish* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PDC's PANORAMA [17F|off]*
*@ 34th St., BGC, Taguig City*



























*Construction Updates:*



greenish said:


>


Thanks and credit to *greenish* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|55F&47F|mix|res]*
*@ Eastwood City, Bagumbayan, Q.C., Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> thanks leechtat for the info
> 
> excavation phase na
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by dabidthesecond


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*NUVOLAND's Nuvo Plaza [3T|38F|mix|off]*
*@ Nuvocity, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA RESIDENCES' Symphony Towers [2T|24F|res]*
*@ South Triangle, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by anjhowooots


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS/FEDERAL LAND's Axis Residences [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by michlaurel


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA RESIDENCE's The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> raefication


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> Dr. Richard Espeno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Richard Espeno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Richard Espeno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *Dr. Richard Espeno* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Kroma Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by paolotations


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Lopez Centre [19F|mix|off]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by scheraboom


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## tambay328

what is the update in the greenhills redevelopment? please answer


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*ORTIGAS' The Viridian [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AYALA MALLS' UP Town Center [mix]*
*@ UP Diliman East Campus, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


>


Thanks and credit to *todjikid* !!! :banana: :cheers::cheers:


----------



## lochinvar

So it's not a complimentary educational institution that's going to be built in East Campus, just a mall. hno:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FBDC/AYALA MALL's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*Located on between 31st and 32nd Sts. corners 2nd Ave. and Rizal Dr.*

























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>





> scamingue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken on Aug 11, 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scamingue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aug 11, 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *scamingue* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


> As of 11 Aug 2013:





skyscraper2012 said:


> by christianash


Thanks and credit to *scamingue* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*CONSTRUCTION UPDATES:*



scamingue said:


> As of Aug 11, 2013:


Thanks and credit to *scamingue* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W GROUP's W Fifth Avenue [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Roberto Verzo


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> scamingue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken last Aug 10, 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scamingue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *scamingue* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHOR LAND's SoleMare Parksuites [2T|15F|mix|res]*
*@ Aseana City, Parañaque, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



kaelthas18 said:


> Some pics on my project site. Haha.
> 
> Taken last Aug 10,2013:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken last July 19,2013:


Thanks and credit to *kaelthas18* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by ardnasak


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*XTT's Marco Polo Hotel [41F|hot]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by joeldejesus


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Estancia Mall [5F|mix]*
*@ Capitol Commons, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> scamingue said:
> 
> 
> 
> As of 11 Aug 2013:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scamingue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *scamingue* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



yern said:


>


Thanks and credit to *yern* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Avemano

Another mad city :nuts:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

Avemano said:


> Another mad city :nuts:


Another *TROLL* !!! hno: :bash: Hello mods, please remove this guy from this forum and banned him for good !!! Thanks !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALHI's Anchor Skysuites [57F|res]*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by michilica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by asiasdiva
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



dennyantonino said:


> Latest update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower 1 - Interior fit-out on going and on schedule
> Tower 2 - Currently on the 22nd floor
> 
> Cheers! :cheers:


Thanks and credit to *dennyantonino* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ffdeguzman said:


> August 12, 2013:
> North Tower : On-going construction now on the 21st floor. Progress of structural works is 33.33%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 12, 2013:
> South Tower Roofdeck : 100% completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dmcihomes.com/flair-towers?construction-updates=15096


Thanks and credit to *ffdeguzman* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...24-h792-no/Solaire+Overall+Presentation81.jpg








*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by redcindy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ginalynabbott


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's Belle Grande Resort and Casino (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by iamchellyerie


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​

*Old Render:*










*Birds Eyeview of Manila Bay Resorts*









*Exterior View*









*Glass Dome*









*Mall Glass Corridor*









*Cafe Glass Corridor*









*Casino Budget Hotel*









*Casino Entrance*









*Casino Lobby*







*New Render:*





















































*Construction Updates:*



Dudungha said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Dudungha* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Sorrel Residences [27F|res]*
*Sta. Mesa, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

As of August 6, 2013:

This photo shows that the building of Sorrel Residences is at 48.38%


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Zinnia Towers [2T|35F|res]*
*@ Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

As of August 6, 2013:

This photo shows that the building of North Tower is at 18% completion.










This photo shows the top view of North Tower.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's The Amaryllis [22F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

As of August 6, 2013:

This photo shows that the building of The Amaryllis is at 46.40% completion.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Stellar Place [3T|15F(1)+7F(2)|res]*
*@ Visayas Ave., Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*

As of August 6, 2013:

This photo shows that the building of Magna is at 98% completion. 










This photo shows that the building of Claris is at 84% completion.










This photo shows that the building of Vega is at 58% completion.









This photo shows that the Swimming pool is at 95% completion.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's La Verti Residences [2T|40F|res]*
*@ Taft Ave., Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

As of August 14, 2013:

*North Tower – 98 % Finishing & South Tower - 84 % Finishing.*










*Site & Amenities – 44.30 % *


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Rhapsody Residences [9T|9F(1)&5F(8)|res]*
*@ East Service Rd., Sucat, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*
*Neo-Asian architectural style inspired community*



















































​
*Construction Updates:*

As of August 14, 2013:

*Lyre – 95% Finishing stage.*










*Mandolin – 75 % Masonry Stage. *










*Marimba – 20 % Masonry Stage.*








*Maraca – 67% Structural Works.*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Sienna Park Residences [11T|5F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*
*Tropical Resort-themed inspired community*













































*Construction Updates:*

August 14, 2013:

*Crimson – 90% Finishing*










*Lavender – 75% Finishing*










*PEACH - 55% Structural works*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Arista Place [11T|6F|res]*
*Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
*Asian Tropical Resort-inspired residential community*



































































































*Construction Updates:*

August 14, 2013:

*Grande 91% - Completion.*










*Apex – 72.2 % Finishing.*










*Vincere 51.3 % Structural.*










*Prima – 8. 95 % Structural.*










*Club House – 85 % Completion.*










*Swimming Pool – 40% Structural.*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*

August 14, 2013:

*Mat Foundation – 70 % *


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Tivoli Garden Residences [5T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

As of August 6, 2013:

*Hibiscus and Iris towers, respectively. The building of Hibiscus tower is at 98% completion.*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's One Castilla Place [27F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

August 6, 2013:

*This photo shows that the building of One Castilla Place is at 17.55% completion. *


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Four Season Riviera [4T|32F|res]*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*




























​
*Construction Updates:*



> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> by choycalunod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by beckyesss
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by paolotations


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Bonifacio High Street [mix]*
*@ East Super Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>


Thanks and credits to *jaydee pan* and *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by josemagperez


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Estancia Mall [5F|mix]*
*@ Capitol Commons, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by theroyaltoncondo


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by shielakwatsera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by abikay08
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



​


skyscraper2012 said:


> by jay_aholic888


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*The Quezon City Museum [3F|mix]*
*@ Quezon Memorial Circle, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's AMA Tower Residences [34F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by ahmedmub


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ​
> Makati Skyline by rolenf, on Flickr


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## ShariWilkins

The construction seems to be going on at its fullest..very soon we are going to see some great structures in Manila and i guess it would be great for the economy of the country.


----------



## RonnieR

ShariWilkins said:


> The construction seems to be going on at its fullest..very soon we are going to see some great structures in Manila and i guess it would be great for the economy of the country.


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> 3/4 complete na ang glass cladding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by josemagperez


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> maceatienza


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EPPI's Eton Tower Makati [40F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by raminoj





skyscraper2012 said:


> by iamkrisgonzalesyap



Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Asian Development Bank HQ's Expansion (3rd Atrium) [9F|off]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by engineerjosh





scamingue said:


> Taken 15 Aug 2015:


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *scamingue* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' UP Town Center [mix]*
*@ UP Diliman East Campus, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Kintoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaping up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kintoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *Kintoy* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALPHALAND's Alphaland Tower [34F|off]*
*Ayala Ave., Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by ramstagramm


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...24-h792-no/Solaire+Overall+Presentation81.jpg








*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by bobames





Dudungha said:


>


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *Dudungha* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALMAYO's The Prime [11F|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*​


























[/QUOTE]

*Construction Update:*



tita01 said:


> ​
> the prime fb page jan 2013


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's One Central [2T|50F&42F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Zambacrowd said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Zambacrowd* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by elchangoguapo55


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*CONSTRUCTION UPDATES:*



reyvil888 said:


> bengbaleros





skyscraper2012 said:


> by neilevangelista


Thanks and credits to *reyvil888* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TICINO's One High Street [45F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> chinitaprincess_23


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​

*Old Render:*










*Birds Eyeview of Manila Bay Resorts*









*Exterior View*









*Glass Dome*









*Mall Glass Corridor*









*Cafe Glass Corridor*









*Casino Budget Hotel*









*Casino Entrance*









*Casino Lobby*







*New Render:*





















































*Construction Updates:*



Dudungha said:


> Arise, Awake.


Thanks and credit to *Dudungha* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by lawrencebocalan





beldum said:


> 08-24-13 taken with my crappy phone
> 
> ​


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *beldum* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by whatthefrancis


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> scamingue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken last Aug 10, 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scamingue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *scamingue* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> by Art Oca





sick_n_tired said:


> source


Thanks and credits to *roydex* and *sick_n_tired* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia [mix]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​




















































































































*Latest Photo:*



up_mc said:


> *Mall of Asia Complex
> Pasay City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​[my photo]





Jose Mari said:


> A-PA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and credits to *Jose Mari* and *up_mc* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




















reyvil888 said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Thanks and credits to *reyvil888* and *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by shatteredbox


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



808 state said:


>


Thanks and credit to *808 state* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|48F+36F+30F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by jplipcortes


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MDI Corporate Center [17F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra - Phase 3 *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




scamingue said:


> As of Aug 11, 2013:


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* and *scamingue*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PHILREALTY's The Icon Plaza [40F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​

*Front View:*








*Back View:*

















*Construction Updates:*



> bitbit1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2013-07-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitbit1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2013-07-27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitbit1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2013-08-06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitbit1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2013-08-14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PDC's PANORAMA [17F|off]*
*@ 34th St., BGC, Taguig City*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> gelzie


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|54F&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by panyang70


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W GROUP's W Fifth Avenue [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> A-PA


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CDC's Manila RiverCity Residences [10T|20F|res]*
*Sta. Ana, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> Amazon and Rhine 20 fl x 2
> 
> ​
> Kuamagawa - 12 fl
> 
> ​
> https://www.facebook.com/ManilaRiverCityOfficial


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PYRAMID's NAIA Garden Residences [6T|12F|res]*
*Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> ​
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.493954774023848.1073741833.492600340825958&type=1


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*CONSTRUCTION UPDATES:*



jval said:


> _omgitsphine_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _vanganda05_


Thanks and credit to *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Updates as of August 25, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4441 by ajosh821


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



beldum said:


> 08/26/13
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *beldum* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



beldum said:


> 08/26/13 they are working on the 24th floor
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *beldum* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



beldum said:


> 08/26/13
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *beldum* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Hotel Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



beldum said:


> 08/26/13
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *beldum* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's East Super Block @ Bonifacio High Street (BHS) [mix]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



beldum said:


> 08/26/13
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credits to *reyvil888* and *beldum* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



L_Val said:


> Rio Tower from Santorini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balconies detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santorini facade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rio rooftop area finishing works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White sand works on going:


Thanks and credit to *L_Val* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Circulo Verde [mix|res]* 
*@ Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



L_Val said:


> As of August 24...


Thanks and credit to *L_Val* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREENFIELD's Zitan [35F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:* 



Heliotrope said:


> The area has been cleared for Zitan's construction
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Heliotrope* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*XTT's Marco Polo Hotel [41F|hot]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> 26 Aug 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my photo


Thanks and credit to *sick_n_tired* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MDI Corporate Center [17F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



beldum said:


> 08/26/13
> 
> the fenced lot was kinda big, and only half the lot had a visible structure above the fence. the other half must be the one under excavation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *beldum* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*St. Michael The Archangel Parish Church [oth]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



beldum said:


> 08/26/13
> 
> ​



Thanks and credits to *Anton Diaz* and *beldum* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​

*New Render:*





















































*Construction Updates:*



Dudungha said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Dudungha* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*H2O VENTURES' World Hotel & Residences Makati [40F|hot|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*​

*Old Render:*








*Latest Render:*










Batang_genio said:


> Slowly rising at the corner of Kalayaan and Makati Ave. Taken 27 Aug 13


Thanks and credit to *Batang_genio* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## tyronne

Hi InfinitiFX45 

I really appreciate your effort in updating this thread but I think there are just too many pictures and it takes a lot of time to load. Maybe a picture or two will do?

Thanks


----------



## justin2

anyone can post the updated construction of The Venice


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SOC LAND's Anuva [4T|19F|res]*
*@ East Service Rd., Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Thanks and credit to *muchosan* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*CONSTRUCTION UPDATES:*



jval said:


> _ bit_lyl_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _chanielso_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _tylerdurdenph_


Thanks and credit to *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by mareetherese


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

ruellesmith said:


> Well, compare to the last time I visited the Philippines I must say that there might be a lot of progression in terms of buildings. When I went to Makati and Ortigas I've seen so much improvement and they are now competing with other Asian countries so hopefully Philippines would progress more and well let's hope and pray that corruption will be abolished as I see so many potentials in Philippines.


Thanks !!! Yup, that's what happening now and hopefully it'll continue on w/ the next administrations.  :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​

*New Render:*





















































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> latest satellite capture from google earth


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's Belle Grande Resort and Casino (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> aseana fb


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Shell Residences [4T|16F|res]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by bvchok


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> Festival Supermall River Park with Open Air Amphitheatre


Thanks and credit to *muchosan* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mysoulspeaks


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Estancia Mall [5F|mix]*
*@ Capitol Commons, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana::cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' The Viridian [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Transporter89 said:


> 08/23/2013


Thanks and credit to *Transporter89* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Grace Residences [4T|20F(3)&12F|mix|res|pro]*
*@ Ususan, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



doownn said:


>


Thanks and credit to *doownn* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jasetiojanco said:


>


Thanks and credit to *jasetiojanco* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



pigchow said:


>


Thanks and credit to *pigchow* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NSJB's Fort Victoria [3T|(1)49F&(2)45F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by paperbrew





pigchow said:


>


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *pigchow* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























*New Artist Illustration:*



crossboneka said:


> the orientation and height of the building may be incorrect, but for what it's worth, here's an amateurish illustration i did of Net Park from this angle.


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers 9th Avenue [2T|19F&22F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*








Thanks and credit to *pigchow* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Grass Residences [[email protected]|[email protected]|res]*
*@ SM City North EDSA Mall Complex*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*




































*Construction Updates:*



nickRS said:


>


Thanks and credit to *nickRS* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by robertjonez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by loveluy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ajthegreatest_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View from Mall of Asia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by mayoandrade
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by retrogeekph


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by sistergrimm026


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Kroma Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by paolotations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by whonskatt
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*





















































​
*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Avenida [2T|35T|res]*
*@ Doroteo Jose St., Sta. Cruz, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*As of August 2013:* On-going building construction: 14.52% complete


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Cubao [3T|35T|res]*
*@ P. Tuazon, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*

*As of August 2013:* On-going building construction: 12% complete


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa [2T|35T|res]*
*@ V. Mapa St., Sta. Mesa, Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*As of August 2013:* On-going land development works: 11.38% complete


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Nova [20T|5F|mix|res]*
*Novaliches, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*As of August 2013:* On-going building construction: Building 2-4


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Sucat [9T|7F|mix|res]*
*Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*As of August 2013:* On-going land development works: 34.74% complete


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Block [17T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*

*As of August 2013*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Escala Salcedo [36F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

*As of August 2013*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Senta [45F|res]*
*@ Legazpi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*

*As of June 2013*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*As of August 2013:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Celadon Park Manila [4T|27F(2)&21F(2)|res]*
*@ San Lazaro, Sta. Cruz, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*

*As of August 2013:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



dennyantonino said:


> Latest Arya Photo taken this afternoon: Tower 2 currently on the 27th floor of construction  Cheers!


Thanks and credit to *dennyantonino* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*CONSTRUCTION UPDATES:*












































Thanks and credits to all the owners !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Jerrodwhite

The projects seem to be on soaring development. Lets hope all the structures are completed very soon.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

Jerrodwhite said:


> The projects seem to be on soaring development. Lets hope all the structures are completed very soon.


Yup, but there's a lot more in the pipeline and hoping no major issues and delay in the construction !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



shaKEIRa said:


> festival mall,


Thanks and credit to *shaKEIRa* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*


















*Project Video:*






*Location:*



crossboneka said:


>


*New Render:*



ajosh821 said:


>





crossboneka said:


> fanart lng. not from CPI


Thanks and credits to *ajosh821* and *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



kyoto21E said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *kyoto21E* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's One Central [2T|50F&42F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by iamsharier


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's East Super Block @ Bonifacio High Street (BHS) [mix]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> pauldabz


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*CONSTRUCTION UPDATES:*



3cr said:


> SM Aura Skypark view... Enjoy!  :cheers:


Thanks and credit to *3cr* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by carlageorgianna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by real jhaeypei


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [2T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*New Render:*



IslandSon.PH said:


> hillmarcs


​

Thanks and credit to *IslandSon.PH* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Movenpick Hotel & Residences Makati [70F|hot|res]*
*@ Picar Centre, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























*New Render:*



IslandSon.PH said:


> hillmarcs


​
Thanks and credit to *IslandSon.PH* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Solstice Tower [4T|55F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> Yesterday's groundbreaking ceremony for Solstice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ohitsjara


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EMPIRE EAST's Cambridge Village [27T|10F|res]*
*French Inspired Residential Community*
*Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*



sweetboy said:


>





sweetboy said:


> topping off south tower sept 9, 2013


Thanks and credit to *sweetboy* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​





sick_n_tired said:


> 07 Sept 2013 8:00am





walrus357 said:


>





walrus357 said:


>


Thanks and credits to *Shazzam*, *sick_n_tired* and *walrus357* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by jamesabelc


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NUVOLAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*
































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Dream Tower Update (September 2013)*
> 
> SOURCE: Nuvoland Philippines Inc.


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOMES' Stellar Place [3T|15F(1)&7F(2)|res]*
*@ Visayas Ave, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 13, 2013:*

Magna Building is at 98% complete









Claris Building is at 92% complete









Vega Building is at 69% complete









Roof Deck Garden is at 97% complete


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOMES' Tivoli Garden Residences [5T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 13, 2013:*

Hibiscus Tower: 98% complete









Ground Level Swimming pool: 100% complete 









Podium Level Basketball Court: 100% complete









Podium Level Badminton Court: 95% complete 









Hibiscus Sky Garden: 98% complete


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOMES' Sorrel Residences [27F|res]*
*Sta. Mesa, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 13, 2013:*

Building: 55.95% complete


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOMES' The Amaryllis [22F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 13, 2013:*

Building: 50.80% complete


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's La Verti Residences [2T|40F|res]*
*@ Taft Ave., Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates*

*As of September 13, 2013:*

North Tower : Over all completion is now at 98%
South Tower : Over all completion is now at 87%
Site & Amenities : Over all completion is now at 45 %


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's One Castilla Place [27F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 13, 2013:*

Building: 18.22% complete


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Zinnia Towers [2T|35F|res]*
*@ Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 13, 2013:*

North Tower is at 18% complete









Side View









Back View


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 13, 2013:*

Foundation is now Completed, Slab on Fill: is now on 10% Progress


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Arista Place [11T|6F|res]*
*Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
*Asian Tropical Resort-inspired residential community*



































































































*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 12, 2013:*

Grande Building - over all completion is now on 92 %









Apex Building - over all completion is now on 81.07 %









Vincere Building - over all completion is now on 57.8%









Alta Building - over all completion is now on 42.2 %









Magnus Building - over all completion is now on 12 %









Club House - over all completion is now on 92 %


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Sienna Park Residences [11T|5F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 12, 2013:*

Lavender Building - over-all completion is now on 85 %









Peach Building – overall is at completion 70 %


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati*
*The Entertainment District of Makati*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


> by jplipcortes





ajosh821 said:


> ayalalandpremierproperties


Thanks and credits to *MunichSwiss*, *skyscraper2012* and *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> byjplipcortes


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Entrata Urban Complex [4T|28F|mix]*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Entrata (Crimson Hotel) by themrcafe


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...24-h792-no/Solaire+Overall+Presentation81.jpg








*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> zinkogel


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



thethirtysixth said:


> Update





ajosh821 said:


> hunkarlo


Thanks and credits to *thethirtysixth* and *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5T|mix|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




















New Render:​


ajosh821 said:


> darwindc3


*Construction Updates:*



Monchhichi said:


> Nomama Fb page


Thanks and credits to *ajosh821* and *Monchhichi*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|54F&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*New Render:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by gabemofo


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by alexationofsort


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Rhapsody Residences [9T|9F(1)&5F(8)|res]*
*@ East Service Rd., Sucat, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*
*Neo-Asian architectural style inspired community*



















































​
*New Render:*



ffdeguzman said:


> *Viola Building*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Viola rooftop garden*


Thanks and credit to *ffdeguzman* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FILINVEST's Botanika Nature Residences [3T|15F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Munitinlupa, Metro Manila*​



muchosan said:


> More: http://LinkbyMUCHOSAN/html


Based on the current render, If I'm not mistaken, I believe its located on the top left of the map Lot 4 of Laguna Heights Drive !!! 








Thanks and credit to *muchosan* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA LAND's Wil Tower Mall [2T|2F|mix|res]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Update:*



RonnieR said:


> Nice one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.philstar.com/entertainment/2013/08/02/1041261/wil-tower-blessed





pinoyako2010 said:


> Source[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks and credits to *RonnieR* and *pinoyako2010* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FB SHANGRI-LA HOTEL's Shangri-La at the Fort [66F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*New Render:*



reyvil888 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Hotel Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> 36 more floors to go :cheers:


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> taken today


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*CPG/ACC's BMW Bonifacio Global City [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> excavation is about to start or has started na? a backhoe is visible on this photo





reyvil888 said:


> Excavation has already started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnbryanabon


Thanks and credits to *crossboneka* and *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's' The Sonata Premier Residences [2T|43F|res]* 
*(formerly The Allegro)*
*@ Sonata Place Complex, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




















scamingue said:


> as of 15 sep 2013


Thanks and credit to *scamingue* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ABS-CBN's KidZania Manila [com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



beldum said:


> 09-21-13 this was on Kidzania's lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *beldum* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CPG/ACC's BMW Bonifacio Global City [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































​
*Construction Updates:*



beldum said:


> 09-21-13
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *beldum* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



kyoto21E said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *kyoto21E* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W GROUP's W Fifth Avenue [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Brave window cleaners.
> 
> Roberto Verzo


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' UP Town Center [mix]*
*@ UP Diliman East Campus, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



yhuanista07 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *yhuanista07* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by jamesdisquetado


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> pool update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by erllalegria


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



Sinjin P. said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Sinjin P.* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*CONSTRUCTION UPDATES:*



crossboneka said:


>





jval said:


> qhimcabual


Thanks and credits to *crossboneka* and *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*YUJUICO's Meridian [14T|10-16F|mix]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Archillua said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Archillua* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Sinjin P. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinjin P. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *Sinjin P.* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FILINVEST's Botanika Nature Residences [3T|15F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *[email protected]* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


> Uptown Place Mall: 23 Sep 2013. Mukhang galit si Manong guard in 2nd pic.


Thanks and credit to *scamingue* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



808 state said:


> by fidel santos jr.


Thanks and credit to *808 state* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CAMELLA's Laureano di Trevi Towers [3T|28F+37F+24F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



808 state said:


> credit to the owner


Thanks and credit to *808 state* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by wilsonleeflores


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Render:*



Jose Mari said:


> Lionel Leslie Villanueva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CITYLAND's Grand Central Residences [3T|40F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by iana_banana


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mags Tamayo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mags Tamayo


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by kevindelrosario


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's Belle Grande Resort and Casino (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



DCRJ said:


> The Blue Leaf Pilipinas building (for wedding events) at Belle Grande Manila. snapshot Sept 21, 2013 Saturday


Thanks and credit to *DCRJ* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by bozzee


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*GFL METRO's Elements Eco-Efficient Residences [2T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's One Central [2T|50F&42F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by jaibisarra


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra - Phase 3 *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> wikimedia.org


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...24-h792-no/Solaire+Overall+Presentation81.jpg








*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by erikagisalan


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Looking really good.
> 
> wikimedia.org


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CPG/ACC's Asian Carmakers Corp [21F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































​
*Latest Render:*



crossboneka said:


> http://www.pomeroystudio.sg/


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREENFIELD's Zitan [35F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



JuanBisaya said:


> update for Zitan buyers. taken today. they already started digging


Thanks and credit *JuanBisaya* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> JuanBisaya said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flair north and south towers taken from Avida Centera office just across the north tower at around 7pm today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JuanBisaya said:
> 
> 
> 
> north tower update taken from Pines st. near Reliance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*XTT's Marco Polo Hotel [41F|hot]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS LAND's CyberScape Beta [34F|off]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA RESIDENCE's The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Sapphire Bloc [4T|48F(2)+40F+38F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREEN ASIA's Privato Tower [25F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Estancia Mall [5F|mix]*
*@ Capitol Commons, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Shine Residences [21F|res]*
*(Formerly SMDC's SM Rose Residences)*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Pearl Place [2T|37F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EMPIRE EAST's Pioneer Woodlands [6T|36F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Igsuonnimo said:


> 25september2013


Thanks and credit to *Igsuonnimo* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Lynne J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st glimpse of the amenity area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos from Sonny Abad FB page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture is from FB group page by Irene Manigo
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to *Lynne J* and *all the pic owners* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​
> And from the corner-most point of OCC roofdeck, to get the better vantage point in comparing heights of the 2 twin towers.....
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



thethirtysixth said:


> *Fairview Terraces Update (09-25)*


Thanks and credit to *thethirtysixth* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CITY SUPER's Landmark Trinoma Expansion [2F|com] *
*@ North EDSA, Trinoma Mall, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


> As of August 31, 2 cranes are in the site;


Thanks and credit to *alexbam2006* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> love The City Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by henrynarokalim


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Garden City [mix]*
*@ Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Rhapsody Residences [9T|9F(1)&5F(8)|res]*
*@ East Service Rd., Sucat, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*
*Neo-Asian architectural style inspired community*



















































​
*Actual Photos Published:*



ffdeguzman said:


>


Thanks and credit to *ffdeguzman* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by dimplecortez


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



beldum said:


> 09-26-13 A portion of the 14th and 15th floor are already clad with glass and steel (center-left of the photo)
> 
> 
> 
> ​





noli-kun said:


>


Thanks and credits to *beldum* and noli-*kun* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*New Render:*



noli-kun said:


>


Thanks and credit to *noli-kun* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Hotel Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's East Super Block @ Bonifacio High Street (BHS) [mix]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



noli-kun said:


> *BHS Central North-West Bldg ongoing construction*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BHS Central landscape redevelopment*


Thanks and credit to *noli-kun* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EURO TOWERS' Vivaldi Residences [2T|38F|res]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> As of August 8, 2013
> 
> ​
> https://www.facebook.com/Vivaldi.Residences


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by rdrml


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - After Expansion)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*
*Total Retail Area: 348,056 m2 (Before expansion) / 506,435 m2 (After expansion)* 


























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by rdrml


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Raulm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raulm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *Raulm* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' UP Town Center [mix]*
*@ UP Diliman East Campus, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



AndrewM10 said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *AndrewM10* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*




































*Updates:*



rough said:


> *The Gramercy SPA and Fitness Center:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> _Photo credit from HNL_​


Thanks and credits to *HNL* and *rough* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MOLDEX's Grand Riviera Suites [57F|res]*
*Ermita, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline...


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* and *Vu Long* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> FSM Expansion Steel Parking


Thanks and credit to *muchosan* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline...


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* and *Vu Long* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W GROUP's W Fifth Avenue [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ed/son


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> gomi


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EPPI's Eton Tower Makati [40F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by misskckisses


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's Two E-Com Center [2T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world


















*Latest Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> sakebe


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Del Rosario Law Building [18F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> arcticnocturna


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's SM Cyber West Avenue [15F|mix|off]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> As of Oct. 2, '13
> 
> Herman Lumanog


Thanks and credits to *Jose Mari* and *Herman R. Lumanog* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> pjeffersonlim


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Michael Kelly


Thanks and credits to *Jose Mari* and *Michael Kelly* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|54F&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by littleleilalu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ryancatriz_ph





skyscraper2012 said:


> by cathietotzkie


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> _niojudalena_


Thanks and credit to *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [2T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> Stratford na ba yung underconstruction 2-3 storeys high structure beside Milano ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiehlrn


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*








Thanks and credit to *Donie Cruz* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*

*Manila Bay Resorts Construction 2014*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MOLDEX's Grand Riviera Suites [57F|res]*
*Ermita, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by morainey


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*




































*Video Tour:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> *SAMSUNG Hall at SM Aura*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> junoredfather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> artillerycreative


Thanks and credit to *pinoyako2010* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> de Vega | 2009


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



[nightfury said:


> ;107649579']
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eum1r of Symbianize


Thanks and credit to *[nightfury]* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


>


Thanks and credit to *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ralphot said:


> Warm lights


Thanks and credit to *ralphot* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's Signa Designer Residences [2T|29F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



gensomaden said:


> ​
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-10-03/philippines-completes-investment-grade-ascent-as-moody-s-raises.html


Thanks and credit to *gensomaden* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jeanethskie


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



great184 said:


> *Makati Skyline Day and Night*
> 
> ​
> mm by mdv_edwards, on Flickr


Thanks and credit to *great184* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> _shepota_





> pinoyako2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Failed Panorama of Aura. Double M tuloy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crizalcaraz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinoyako2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more shot of Samsung Hall's logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adobongkangkong
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *jval* and *pinoyako2010* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SAN MIGUEL's Makati Diamond Residences [28F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by rmare00


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*STA LUCIA's Neopolitan Condominiums [9T|9F|res]*
*@ Neopolitan Business Park, Fairview, Quezon City*










































































​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Update as of Sept 2013 (credit to the owner)


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



808 state said:


> ​
> by Shazzam


Thanks and credit to *808 state* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FIRST FEDERATED's Torre de Santo Tomás [46F|res]*
*@ España Blvd, Across UST Campus, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by gerrardadoo


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012 !!! :banana: :cheers:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Sapphire Bloc [4T|48F(2)+40F+38F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


>


Thanks and credit to *todjikid* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*XTT's Marco Polo Hotel [41F|hot]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


>


Thanks and credit to *todjikid* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALMAYO's The Prime [11F|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Update:*



tita01 said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's The BeauFort [2T|43F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by sheikst3r


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ​
> by elcidlao


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



rip013 said:


> The future amorsolo tower
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *rip013* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|54F&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Update:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by vgiry


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MDI Corporate Center [17F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ​
> traceynieto


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ​
> arnavarra


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> prettyenoh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anapecson


Thanks and credit to *pinoyako2010* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Four Season Riviera [4T|32F|res]*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*




























​
*Construction Updates:*



derf said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *derf* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Manila*
*(Manila Chinatown - Oldest Chinatown in the World)*




































*Construction Updates:*



derf said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *derf* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTESAN's Chateau Lorraine [22F|res]*
*@ Doroteo Jose cor. Tomas Mapua, Sta Cruz, Manila*




















derf said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *derf* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Avenida [2T|35T|res]*
*@ Doroteo Jose St., Sta. Cruz, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



derf said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *derf* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FBDC/AYALA MALL's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*Located on between 31st and 32nd Sts. corners 2nd Ave. and Rizal Dr.*

























*Bigger Render:*



reyvil888 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's The Amaryllis [22F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> ​
> tita01


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's SM Cyber West Avenue [15F|mix|off]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> ​
> tita01


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Mallers' Fisher Mall [5F|com]
**@ Quezon cor. Roosevelt Avenues, Quezon City, Metro Manila*
*Fisher Supermarket (114,000-sq mtr) - Largest Seafood Supermarket in the World*






















































*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> ​
> tita01


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CITY SUPER's Landmark Trinoma Expansion [2F|com] *
*@ North EDSA, Trinoma Mall, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> ​
> tita01


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' UP Town Center [mix]*
*@ UP Diliman East Campus, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Mutant Messiah said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Mutant Messiah* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*INC's EVM Convention Center [12F|con]*
*@ Net25 Compound, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Awsat said:


> *EVM-CC* Taken: October 08, 2013


Thanks and credit to *Awsat* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*







​
*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> _edstrada_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _chronos555_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _bart1meus_
> 
> The Back Side.


Thanks and credit to *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## diz

Alot of these buildings are ugly beyond belief. hno:


----------



## Jefferyi

...which begs the question why do we even bother listing them here and waste SSC's brandwidth?!


----------



## RonnieR

Jefferyi said:


> ...which begs the question why do we even bother listing them here and waste SSC's brandwidth?!





diz said:


> Alot of these buildings are ugly beyond belief. hno:


This is about Manila's Projects. It is not about how beautiful or ugly.

Kudos to InfinitiFX45 and other members for updating the thread. Keep it up. kay:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA RESIDENCE's The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



OSP said:


> Photos taken last week Oct 2, 2013 - The project is going full force.


Thanks and credit to *OSP* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



rip013 said:


> Ongoing pool construction
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *rip013* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*































































*Latest News Updates:*



> *Melco Crown, Belle rebrand upcoming casino resort as 'City of Dreams Manila'*
> *By: Krista Angela M. Montealegre | InterAksyon.com | Wednesday | October 9, 2013 | 5:20 PM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Melco Crown co-chairman Lawrence Ho*​
> MANILA – Manila will host a City of Dreams, the second for Macau casino operator Melco Crown Entertainment, as it rebrands its soon-to-rise Manila Bay resort complex, a joint venture with the Philippines' richest man Henry Sy.
> 
> “*City of Dreams Manila* will herald a new era of entertainment in Manila and will provide visitors with an exceptional world-class gaming and entertainment experience, delivering international standards of retail, food and beverage and hotel amenities, together with diverse and innovative lifestyle and entertainment offerings," Melco Crown co-chairman Lawrence Ho told a media briefing.
> 
> City of Dreams Manila is Melco Crown's first casino venture outside Macau. Melco Crown, which is co-chaired by Australian billionaire James Packer, owns City of Dreams Macau, its flagship gaming resort.
> 
> Read More: http://www.interaksyon.com/business/72428/melco-crown-belle-rebrand-upcoming-casino-resort-as-city-of-dreams-manila


More News



> *Melco Crown Philippines Announces "City of Dreams Manila" as the Official Brand of Its Integrated Resort in Manila*
> *by Reuters | Wednesday | Oct 9, 2013 | 5:18am EDT*
> 
> *Together With a Meaningful Increase in Allowable Gaming Positions City of Dreams Manila is Well Positioned to Capitalize on the Fast-Growing and Dynamic Tourism Industry in the Philippines*
> 
> MANILA, Philippines, Oct. 9, 2013 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Integrated casino resort developer Melco Crown (Philippines) Resorts Corporation ("MCP" or the "Company"), a company with its shares listed on the Philippine Stock Exchange ("PSE") with trading symbol "MCP" and a subsidiary of Melco Crown Entertainment Limited (HKSE:6883) (Nasdaq:MPEL) which is a developer and owner of casino gaming and entertainment resort facilities in Asia, today announced that its new integrated casino resort at Entertainment City, Manila, will be branded "City of Dreams Manila". Furthermore, following various amendments to gaming regulations in the Philippines by PAGCOR, City of Dreams Manila has been permitted to operate a substantially increased number of gaming tables and electronic gaming machines upon opening.
> 
> *City of Dreams Manila* Brand Unveiling
> 
> In recognition of Melco Crown Entertainment's commitment to bringing the best in entertainment and gaming to the Philippines, MCP's integrated casino resort in Manila will be branded City of Dreams Manila, the namesake of Melco Crown Entertainment's world-class flagship integrated resort in Macau, City of Dreams. *City of Dreams Manila*, when it opens around the middle of 2014, will mark the formal entry of Melco Crown Entertainment into the fast-growing and dynamic tourism industry in the Philippines.
> 
> Melco Crown Entertainment has been a pioneer in the development of integrated entertainment resorts in Asia. Its successful City of Dreams branded Macau flagship integrated resort has been a major catalyst in helping the city establish itself as one of the leading entertainment and tourism destinations in Asia.
> 
> City of Dreams Macau is renowned for delivering world-class gaming and entertainment offerings to the region, including the internationally acclaimed and award winning The House of Dancing Water Show and Club Cubic, one of the leading nightclubs in Macau. The outstanding performance of City of Dreams Macau has been widely recognized, receiving numerous international awards including the "Integrated Resort of the Year" by International Gaming Awards, the "Best Leisure Development in China and Asia Pacific" by International Property Awards, and the "Best Integrated Resort in Asia Pacific" by TTG Asia Travel Awards.
> 
> The Naming Ceremony was officiated by the visionary behind the City of Dreams brand – Co-Chairman & CEO, Mr. Lawrence Ho and Co-Chairman, Mr. James Packer, accompanied by the Chairman and President of MCP, Mr. Clarence Chung and in the presence of other guests of honor and media.
> 
> Read More: http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/09/idUSnGNXb1gvJH+1c3+GNW20131009


----------



## Kintoy

they're not as ugly as the Portland Building


----------



## diz

^^ You're right..



RonnieR said:


> This is about Manila's Projects. It is not about how beautiful or ugly.
> 
> Kudos to InfinitiFX45 and other members for updating the thread. Keep it up. kay:


Bane of our landscape attitude.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*W City Center [28F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*




























Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W GROUP's W Fifth Avenue [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Nino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's The BeauFort [2T|43F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> maggiedyc


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Tower Crane Installation*
> 
> Ravago Equipment Rentals, Inc.


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> _drazenboychoi_


Thanks and credit to *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



robinciano said:


> Fairview Terraces as of October 9, 2013


Thanks and credit to *robinciano* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> bythepoch


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EPPI's Eton Tower Makati [40F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by wanderfultwo


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's The Grand Midori Makati [2T|38F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> JuanBisaya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JuanBisaya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JuanBisaya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *JuanBisaya* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Kroma Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> JuanBisaya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JuanBisaya said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *JuanBisaya* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*XTT's Marco Polo Hotel [41F|hot]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> Oct 06, 2013


Thanks and credit to *sick_n_tired* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> muscleboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muscleboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *muscleboy* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Dudungha said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Dudungha* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia [mix]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​




















































































































*Latest Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *SM MOA Arena*
> ritz'thy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SM MOA Parking





skyscraper2012 said:


> NBA Game today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight Howard at MOA Globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Lin on a jeepney





skyscraper2012 said:


>





Kintoy said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari*, *skyscraper2012* and *Kintoy* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Hotel Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> sossy_schelly


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



carlocanete said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *carlocanete* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Manila-X

So far, The Grand Hyatt is arguably the most iconic structure even planned within Global City both in height and architecture.

The building itself reminds me of Central Plaza in HK to some extent.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Cubao [3T|35T|res]*
*@ P. Tuazon, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 2013:* On-going land development works: 20.51% complete


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Avenida [2T|35T|res]*
*@ Doroteo Jose St., Sta. Cruz, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 2013:* On-going land development works: 15.09% complete


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa [2T|35T|res]*
*@ V. Mapa St., Sta. Mesa, Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 2013:* On-going land development works: 15.01% complete


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Nova [20T|5F|mix|res]*
*Novaliches, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 2013:* On-going building construction: Building 2-4


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA STEP's Bicutan [6T|8F|res]*
*Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 2013:* On-going land development works: 14.50% complete


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Sucat [9T|7F|mix|res]*
*Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 2013:* On-going land development works: 39.11% complete


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 2013:*










q9 said:


> Photos taken October 8, 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Thanks and credit to *q9* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 2013:*










q9 said:


> Photos taken October 8, 2013.
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *q9* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers 9th Avenue [2T|19F&22F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 2013:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers San Lorenzo [2T|30F|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*





































​
*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 2013:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 2013:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Intima [29F|res]*
*@ Paco, Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 2013:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Alabang [2T|27F|res]* 
*@ Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 2013:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Sucat [8T|13F|res]*
*@ Sucat, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 2013:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Prime Taft [3T|22F+26F+30F|res]*
*Vito Cruz, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 2013:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers New Manila [5T|23F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

*As of September 2013:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Vertis North, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Asten [3T|27F|res]*
*@ Malugay cor. Yakal Sts., Makati City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



arsai said:


>


Thanks and credit to *arsai* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> excavation has started


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NSJB's Fort Victoria [3T|(1)49F&(2)45F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> john168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latest photos from jorge3010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john168 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *john168* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



q9 said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *q9* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Blue Residences [41F|res]*
*@ Katipunan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by lezzgeriron


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's My Place South Triangle [4T|28F|res]*
*@ Timog, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



evamx2000 said:


> Pics as of Oct 11, 2013.
> 
> Along Panay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towers D (left) and A (right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towers B (left) and C (right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Towers B (left), C (center) and small portion of D (right)


Thanks and credit to *evamx2000* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



eyo_eyo said:


> ​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



muscleboy said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *muscleboy* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



alta said:


>


Thanks and credit to *alta* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by katequiozon


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Hotel Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by katequiozon


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by archtgene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by archtgene
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BRITTANY's KL Mosaic Greenbelt [32F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ready for TO


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...24-h792-no/Solaire+Overall+Presentation81.jpg








*Latest Photos:*



Mutant Messiah said:


> Solaire





Mutant Messiah said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Mutant Messiah* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> The San Pedro Calungsod Chapel is almost finished. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Samsung Hall is ready for its first event on the 30th. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pictures courtesy of tim_go_


Thanks and credit to *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA RESIDENCE's The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



rip013 said:


> ​
> Garden side
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *rip013* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia [mix]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​




















































































































*Latest Photo Updates:*



Mutant Messiah said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Mutant Messiah* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Construction Updates:*



> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> ManilArt 2013 @ SM Aura Premier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pics Courtesy of Jay Mabini_
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Dinzhaper said:


> October 14, 2013
> 
> Slab on fill is on 45% (Tower portion only)& On-going structural works @ Lower Parking 2 (Tower portion only)
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Dinzhaper* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by danetogo


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*



catuira said:


>


Thanks and credit to *catuira* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CDC's Citadines Salcedo Makati [38F|hot]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by mimcycat


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Vertis North and Arca South*










*Arca South Transport Terminal*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium [5T|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Garden City [mix]*
*@ Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



trisha jimenez said:


> *Manhattan Parkview:*


Thanks and credit to *trisha jimenez* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL PRIMARIES' 53 Benitez [2T|9F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*















































ajosh821 said:


> *As of 10-21-2013:*


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...24-h792-no/Solaire+Overall+Presentation81.jpg








*Latest Photos:*



walrus357 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *walrus357* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



agent_008 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *agent_008* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> _itsbelle_22_


Thanks and credit to *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NUVOLAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*
































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Dream Tower Update (October 2013)


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Escala Salcedo [36F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Escala Salcedo Update (September 2013)


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI's The Birchwood Residences [5T|6F|res]*
*Balinese Theme Inspired*
*@ Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila 
*





















































































































Source: http://www.dmcipropertyexpert.com/the-birchwood.html

Thanks and credit to *DMCI* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Hotel Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*For Comparison:*



reyvil888 said:


> source :http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=AwrTcX9SaGdSE7YAx2GJzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTFzM2trMDI2BHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1nBG9pZANkNjhmNGIzNTQ1NTJjYzYxNjViOWNlYTE5MGZhNTI2OARncG9zAzE1Ng--?back=http%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%3Fp%3Dgrand%2Bhyatt%2Bmanila%26_adv_prop%3Dimage%26va%3Dgrand%2Bhyatt%2Bmanila%26fr%3Dslv8-tyc8%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D156&w=699&h=621&imgurl=www.federal-land.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2012%2F03%2Fgrandhyatt2.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.federal-land.com%2Fglobal-city%2Fgrand-hyatt-residences%2F&size=152.5KB&name=...+%3Cb%3EGrand+Hyatt+%3C%2Fb%3EHotel.+You+will+also+receive+Hyatt%E2%80%99s+Gold+Passport+at&p=grand+hyatt+manila&oid=d68f4b354552cc6165b9cea190fa5268&fr2=&fr=slv8-tyc8&tt=...+%3Cb%3EGrand+Hyatt+%3C%2Fb%3EHotel.+You+will+also+receive+Hyatt%E2%80%99s+Gold+Passport+at&b=151&ni=96&no=156&ts=&tab=organic&sigr=11v32dlfo&sigb=147pk6hu8&sigi=11vptk2eg&.crumb=6fXYX3ve.9V&fr=slv8-tyc8


















Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



noli-kun said:


>


Thanks and credit to *noli-kun* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by elun_e1


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* and *Kenneth Paige* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia [mix]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​




















































































































*Latest Photo Updates:*



808 state said:


> by Anina Rubio


Thanks and credit to *808 state* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## asterixobelix

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *AYALA LAND's One Serendra West Tower [50F|res]*
> *BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Construction Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and credit to *Mutant Messiah* and *Bobby Alexander* !!! :banana: :cheers:



These One Serendra highrises are ugly. Very disappointing projects from Ayala Land.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



TheAvenger said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *TheAvenger* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia [mix]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​




















































































































*Latest Photo Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> angelsky777


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Mallers' Fisher Mall [5F|com]
**@ Quezon cor. Roosevelt Avenues, Quezon City, Metro Manila*
*Fisher Supermarket (114,000-sq mtr) - Largest Seafood Supermarket in the World*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> October 2013


Thanks and credit to *pinoyako2010* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*XTT's Marco Polo Hotel [41F|hot]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Sapphire Bloc [4T|48F(2)+40F+38F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mike Anthony Catuira


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Vinia Residences + Versaflats [26F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Bgy. Philam, Quezon City*


















*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> As of October 28, 2013
> 
> www.filinvestinternational.com
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NSJB's Victoria de Makati [2T|41F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> *Festival SMExp. Civic Drive Complete View*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3Level The Water Gardens BLDG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4Level Steel CarPark*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *Sidewalk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OLD FC Sales Office*


Thanks and credit to *muchosan* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's AMA Tower Residences [34F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> arwin tuy


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Eldon Tenorio


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Photo Updates:*



Mutant Messiah said:


> ​





Mutant Messiah said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Mutant Messiah* and *Bobby Alexander* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> raymond_dp


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> megaworldfortbonifacio


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*



































*Construction Updates:*



AYS said:


>


Thanks and credit to *AYS* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



 Jose Mari said:


> watami2008


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



AYS said:


>


Thanks and credit to *AYS* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Danny19

Great projects......! Hopefully earthquake resilient............


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Mutant Messiah said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Mutant Messiah* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

@InfinitiFX45: Do you have a render for this new project?

*Ayala ties up with Japan's Mitsubishi for PH condo - report*
ABS-CBNnews.com
Posted at 11/04/2013 10:10 AM | Updated as of 11/04/2013 10:13 AM


> MANILA, Philippines - *Property giant Ayala Land Inc. is partnering with Japan's Mitsubishi Corp. for a $405 million condo project in the Ortigas business district*, Bloomberg reported on Monday.
> 
> The project reportedly involves the construction of an apartment complex with* more than 1,000 units *in Ortigas. Nagaoka said Mitsubishi and Ayala have the rights to develop a 3.6-hectare property in Ortigas. Construction is expected to start next year.


http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/business/11/04/13/ayala-ties-japans-mitsubishi-ph-condo-report


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

^^ ^^

*PORTICO LAND's Portico [5T|42F(4)+xxF(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas, Pasig City, Metro Manila*












































































































​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



tchitz said:


>


Thanks and credits to *tchitz* and Mutant *Messiah* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *deuts


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by juanskigram


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*

























































































*Latest Render:*



Jose Mari said:


> woopads





Jose Mari said:


> zenrealtyonline


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest Photos:*







































































Thanks and credit *Mutant Messiah* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


















Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



























*Construction Updates:*



IslandSon.PH said:


> Groundbreaking has started and this one got unnoticed:


Thanks and credit to *IslandSon.PH* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*VISTA LAND's 515 Shaw [2T|35F&30F|mix|res]*
*@ Bgy. Wack Wack, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AVIDA LAND's One Park Drive [20F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



























Thanks and credit to *doownn* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by hanzeldelavega


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ewic69


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Hotel Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> 42nd floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by katequiozon


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PYRAMID's ADB Avenue Tower [40F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


> As of 7 Nov 2013


Thanks and credit to *scamingue* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS LAND's CyberScape Beta [34F|off]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


> As of 7 Nov 2013


Thanks and credit to *scamingue* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' UP Town Center [mix]*
*@ UP Diliman East Campus, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Mutant Messiah said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Mutant Messiah* and *Bobby Alexander* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Mutant Messiah said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> *deuts


Thanks and credit to *Mutant Messiah* and *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Construction Updates:*

*Skypark:*



> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *[email protected]* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's Bayshore Residential Resort 2 [2T|16F|res]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque, Metro Manila*































































Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA TOWER's Vertis North [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*UPCOMING DEVELOPMENT PROJECTS
*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## RonnieR

Thanks to InfinitiFX45 for updating this thread, as always! Cheers.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*KEPPELAND's Supreme Garden Residences [33F|res]*
*@ P. Algue St. corner Guerrero St., Tondo, Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Pearl of the Orient Tower [42F|res]*
*formerly as Embassy Pointe Tower*
*Roxas Blvd., Ermita, Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PEC's Pearl of the Orient Tower [42F|res]*
*formerly Embassy Pointe Tower*
*Roxas Blvd., Ermita, Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> camillediola





skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credits to *reyvil888* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Del Rosario Law Building [18F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



























*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere [34F|mix]*
> *Mall | Hotel | SMX Convention Center | Samsung Concert Hall | Chapel | Civic Center | Skypark | IMAX*
> *@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SMX Convention Center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung Hall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> *Latest Photo Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> Mutant Messiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and credit to *Mutant Messiah* and *Bobby Alexander* !!! :banana: :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Center [15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world




































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


>


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ACCOR's Novotel Manila [25F|hot]*
*@ Araneta Center, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> Typhoon Yolanda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by soccerswede7


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA TOWER's Vertis North [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



noli-kun said:


>


Thanks and credit to *noli-kun* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC's SM Trees Residences [19T|7F|res]*
*@ Novaliches, Quezon City*



































*Latest Render:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> *Main Entrance w/ Savemore Market*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Building Rear View*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Function Room*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amenity Area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE​


Thanks and credit to *pinoyako2010* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*



































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by urbanmanila


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



red_jasper said:


>


Thanks and credit to *red_jasper* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's East Super Block @ Bonifacio High Street (BHS) [mix]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> kenhigashide18


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SUNTRUST's Amadea [2T|32F&31F|res]*
*@ Quezon Ave., Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SUNTRUST's Ascentia [3T|26F|mix|res]*
*Along New Panaderos, Sta. Ana, Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SUNTRUST's Suntrust Solana [2T|30F&25F|mix|res]*
*@ Natividad St., Ermita, Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Mallers' Fisher Mall [5F|com]
**@ Quezon cor. Roosevelt Avenues, Quezon City, Metro Manila*
*Fisher Supermarket (114,000-sq mtr) - Largest Seafood Supermarket in the World*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> rlenekulet


Thanks and credit to *pinoyako2010* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL PRIMARIES' 53 Benitez [2T|9F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> 53 Benitez
> 
> Held its First Concrete Pouring and Site Office Blessing last October 31!


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Paulo Alcazaren


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOMES' Tivoli Garden Residences [5T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Schmucky said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Schmucky* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by sircheel


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Hotel Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by nebol_nebol


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



robinciano said:


> *AS OF NOVEMBER 10, 2013:*


Thanks and credit to *robinciano* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Pearl Place [2T|37F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


>





todjikid said:


>





todjikid said:


>


:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


todjikid said:


>





todjikid said:


>





todjikid said:


>


Thanks and credit to *todjikid* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Artha Center [27F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> Dr. Richard Espeno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Richard Espeno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Richard Espeno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Richard Espeno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Richard Espeno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *Dr. Richard Espeno* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NUVO LAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*











































*Video Tour:*






*Latest Render:*



ajosh821 said:


> NuvoCity


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :cheers: :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NUVO LAND's Nuvo Plaza [3T|38F|mix|com]*
*@ NuvoCity, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Scale Model:*



































by nuvolandsales 6/3/2013


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Mallers' Fisher Mall [5F|com]
**@ Quezon cor. Roosevelt Avenues, Quezon City, Metro Manila*
*Fisher Supermarket (114,000-sq mtr) - Largest Seafood Supermarket in the World*























































​
*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *tambay328* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by yomike





TheMystic said:


> imejrufino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neillking


Thanks and credits to *skyscraper2012* and *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by katequiozon


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*GM PROPERTIES' Sonria [23F|res]
*
*@ Madrigal Business Park, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> riaparafina


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA TOWER's Vertis North [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Groundbreaking Ceremony:*



noli-kun said:


> source


Thanks and credit to *noli-kun* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> As of October 18, 2013: Progress completion is at 87.73%.
> 
> Edades





TheMystic said:


> isokauppila


Thanks and credits to *ajosh821* and *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|55F&47F|mix|res]*
*@ Eastwood City, Bagumbayan, Q.C., Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> by Rehoboth Imagery​


Thanks and credit to *roydex* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Dudungha said:


> As of 11/19/2013


Thanks and credit to *Dudungha* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere [34F|mix]*
*Mall | Hotel | SMX Convention Center | Samsung Concert Hall | Chapel | Civic Center | Skypark | IMAX*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest Photo Updates:*



jval said:


> *The Sky Park: The greening of SM Aura*


Thanks and credit to *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FAREAST DEVELOPMENT's Orchard Residences [2T|45F|res]*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> by siopaotonic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by joeljrcampipi​


Thanks and credit to *roydex* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Oriental Garden Makati [3T|31F|res]*[
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS The Magnolia Mall and Residences [4T|mix|u/c]* 
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​ 

























































































*Construction Updates:*



rye08 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *rye08* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Sapphire Bloc [4T|48F(2)+40F+38F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



rye08 said:


> *Along Onyx Road:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Along Garnet Road:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Along Sapphire Road:*


Thanks and credit to *rye08* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## redden

Good to see some construction updates. That's an amazing list of proposals. Manila seems to be in the middle of a boom; do you expect most of them to actually progress to the building stage?


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS/FEDERAL LAND's Axis Residences [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



rye08 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *rye08* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> Inside Edsa Shangri-la Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Lim Kyung Sub(임경섭)​


Thanks and credit to *roydex* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's' The Sonata Premier Residences [2T|43F|res]* 
*(formerly The Allegro)*
*@ Sonata Place Complex, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> Inside Edsa Shangri-la Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Lim Kyung Sub(임경섭)


Thanks and credits to *roydex* and *Lim Kyung Sub* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NSJB's Fort Victoria [3T|(1)49F&(2)45F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> photos by irishmanrique


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> juanphotoroad


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> pinoygiftstore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loidiga


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



eyo_eyo said:


> Almost Done..
> 
> 
> 
> ​





eyo_eyo said:


> Lightning of the signages:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *eyo_eyo* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Latest Render:*



Dudungha said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Dudungha* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Dr. Richard Espeno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Richard Espeno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




skyscraper2012 said:


> by jamie_de_panot


Thanks and credits to *Dr. Richard Espeno* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by sytian


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PDC's PANORAMA [17F|off]*
*@ 34th St., BGC, Taguig City*



























*Construction Updates:*



noli-kun said:


>


Thanks and credit to *noli-kun* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Hotel Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



noli-kun said:


>


Thanks and credit to *noli-kun* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*




































*Photo Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Thanks and credit to *anakngpasig* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> ricprince





skyscraper2012 said:


> p0yt


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



tchitz said:


>


Thanks and credit to *tchitz* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's SM Cyber West Avenue [15F|mix|off]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























[/QUOTE]

*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> As of 11/22/2013 Viewed from SM City North EDSA


Thanks and credit to *pinoyako2010* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DEI's Forbes Hall [22F|mix|dormitel]*
*@ Manila's University Belt*
*G. Tuazon St., Sampaloc, Manila*

















































































*Showroom:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MOLDEX's Grand Riviera Suites [57F|res]*
*Ermita, Manila*



























*Photo Updates:*



j01 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *j01* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## straightfrank

do high rise condos in Ph able to withstand the strength/impact of a supertyphoon as strong as haiyan?


----------



## rocker123

^^ Obviously because they are concrete and that's in the Philippine building code
and most buildings are designed to be earthquake resistant up to 8.5 and Ayala buildings are designed for 9.0 earthquakes; then the answer to your question is yes they are very able to withstand category 5 typhoons even category 7 if there is any 

hello! hindi yan sand castle or wood houses its a condominium


----------



## yayskyscrapers

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

yayskyscrapers said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


*Thanks Bro !!!*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Nova [20T|5F|mix|res]*
*Novaliches, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*As of November 2013:*

*On-going building construction:* Building 2-4


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Sucat [9T|7F|mix|res]*
*Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



L_Val said:


>


Thanks and credit to *L_Val* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



OSP said:


> *As of Nov 20, 2013:* On-going excavation for The Sequoia project


Thanks and credit to *OSP* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## varsha75

GOOD


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Ron Jacobe said:


> [/URL]
Click to expand...




Ron Jacobe said:


>


Thanks and credits to *Ron Jacobe* and *KitFlores* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## straightfrank

rocker123 said:


> ^^ Obviously because they are concrete and that's in the Philippine building code
> and most buildings are designed to be earthquake resistant up to 8.5 and Ayala buildings are designed for 9.0 earthquakes; then the answer to your question is yes they are very able to withstand category 5 typhoons even category 7 if there is any
> 
> hello! hindi yan sand castle or wood houses its a condominium


but of course. i may not have made myself clear though, what i would really like to ask is, given that most high rise nowadays have glass facade, would the glass doors/windows withstand a 300kph wind?


----------



## calaguyo

^glass cladding can easily be replaced not like major foundation will be ruined.


----------



## dida888

gogo MNL


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA TOWER's Vertis North [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Render:*




ajosh821 said:


> Vertis North Commercial Block Rendering


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by tintan520


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Heights Residences [4T|35F(1)+30F(2)+25F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City, Araneta Center*
*Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Typical Floor Plans:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Parkway Residences [3T|28F|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City, Araneta Center*
*Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Parkview Residences [3T|33F(2)+31F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City, Araneta Center*
*Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Hotel Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> randtz


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



mOnEyCONDO88 said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *mOnEyCONDO88* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Center [15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex*
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world




































*Construction Updates:*



Transporter89 said:


> 11/25/2013


Thanks and credit to *Transporter89* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's The Levels [4T|35F-25F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> As of 11.25.13


Thanks and credit to *muchosan* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Filinvest One and Two [2T|15F|off]*
*@ Northgate Complex, Filinvest City*
*Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Thanks and credit to *muchosan* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Dudungha said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Dudungha* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Filinvest One and Two [2T|15F|off]*
*@ Northgate Complex, Filinvest City*
*Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Thanks and credit to *muchosan* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Hotel Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



q9 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> bloomberg


Thanks and credits to *q9* and *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's AMA Tower Residences [34F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


>


Thanks and credit to *roydex* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


>


Thanks and credit to *roydex* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS/FEDERAL LAND's Axis Residences [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by idrewfoto


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' The Viridian [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> ​





skyscraper2012 said:


> by timothygo_travels


Thanks and credits to *Kintoy* and *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREENFIELD's Zitan [35F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



commoner said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Mr.Grey* and *commoner* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jrommel said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Jrommel* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - After Expansion)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*
*Total Retail Area: 348,056 m2 (Before expansion) / 506,435 m2 (After expansion)* 


























*Fashion Hall Layout:*



koikoigold said:


> ​
> source http://sm-megamall.com/store-locator/


Thanks and credit to *koikoigold* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> http://lifestyle.inquirer.net/13767...de-thousands-of-jobs-all-in-one-entertainment​


Thanks and credit to *crossboneka* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CDC's Citadines Salcedo Makati [38F|hot]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by jefreilovesyou


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EPPI's Eton Tower Makati [40F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by marver80


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA RESIDENCE's The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



AYS said:


>


Thanks and credit to *AYS* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



easyrock said:


> *As of December 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*



pinoyako2010 said:










radicalvenom​

Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to easyrock and pinoyako2010 !!! :banana: :cheers:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Blue Residences [41F|res]*
*@ Katipunan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by godfreycass


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> by dexbaldon


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



AYS said:


>


Thanks and credit to *AYS* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Heliotrope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heliotrope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *Heliotrope* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' UP Town Center [mix]*
*@ UP Diliman East Campus, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Mutant Messiah said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Mutant Messiah* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Mallers' Fisher Mall [5F|com]
**@ Quezon cor. Roosevelt Avenues, Quezon City, Metro Manila*
*Fisher Supermarket (114,000-sq mtr) - Largest Seafood Supermarket in the World*






















































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Thanks and credits to *tambay328* and *Letlet Lanuza II* (Facebook) !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



robinciano said:


>


Thanks and credit to *robinciano* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> IslandSon.PH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IslandSon.PH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




pau_p1 said:


>


Thanks and credits to *IslandSon.PH* and *pau_p1* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



IslandSon.PH said:


>





pau_p1 said:


>


Thanks and credits to *IslandSon.PH* and *pau_p1* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *pau_p1* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jolly Ringo said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Jolly Ringo* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jrommel said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Jrommel* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mike Anthony Catuira


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* and *Mike Anthony Catuira* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mike Anthony Catuira


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* and *Mike Anthony Catuira* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's The BeauFort [2T|43F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *pau_p1* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere [34F|mix]*
*Mall | Hotel | SMX Convention Center | Samsung Concert Hall | Chapel | Civic Center | Skypark | IMAX*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest Photo Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *pinoyako2010* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5T|65F|mix|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jrommel said:


> image by
> 
> 
> 
> image by [
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> image​


Thanks and credit to *Jrommel* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Thanks and credit to *muchosan* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia [mix]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​




















































































































*Latest Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> archello





ajosh821 said:


> camillepelaez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nodownpaymentcondo888


Thanks and credits to *Jose Mari* and *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC's SM Shore Residences [4T|17F|res]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*










































































































[/CENTER]

*Construction Updates:*



Retz said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Retz* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Shell Residences [4T|16F|res]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Retz said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Retz* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREENFIELD's Zitan [35F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



anone said:


>


Thanks and credit to *anone* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - After Expansion)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*
*Total Retail Area: 348,056 m2 (Before expansion) / 506,435 m2 (After expansion)* 



































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> f6oekqu​


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SAN MIGUEL's Makati Diamond Residences [28F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> neneygene​


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> _peepaubau_​


Thanks and credit to *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> oppataiyo​


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## timo9

Spectacular!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

timo9 said:


> Spectacular!!


Thanks Bro !!! You're welcome to visit our country and check it out for yourself !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*




































*Latest Render:*



Jose Mari said:


> ayalalandpremier


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*NUVO LAND's Nuvo Plaza [3T|38F|mix|com]*
*@ NuvoCity, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Latest Render:*



Jose Mari said:


> philstar


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jap Salem


Thanks and credits to *Jose Mari* and *Jap Salem* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jap Salem


Thanks and credits to *Jose Mari* and *Jap Salem* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jap Salem


Thanks and credits to *Jose Mari* and *Jap Salem* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jap Salem


Thanks and credits to *Jose Mari* and *Jap Salem* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SAN MIGUEL's Makati Diamond Residences [28F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jlecruz_14


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ang Pala-lagaw


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


> As of 01-06-2013


Thanks and credit to *scamingue* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


> As of 01-05-2014


Thanks and credit to *scamingue* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































source[/QUOTE]

*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nealatienza​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oppataiyo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel & Residences [66F&20F|32F|45F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



tchitz said:


>


Thanks and credit to *tchitz* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Del Rosario Law Building [18F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Sophie Caraan


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Mallers' Fisher Mall [5F|com]
**@ Quezon cor. Roosevelt Avenues, Quezon City, Metro Manila*
*Fisher Supermarket (114,000-sq mtr) - Largest Seafood Supermarket in the World*






















































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


> As of January 3, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credits to @rimaprincipe​


Thanks and credit to *tambay328* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Kintoy* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Kintoy* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - After Expansion)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*
*Total Retail Area: 348,056 m2 (Before expansion) / 506,435 m2 (After expansion)* 



































*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> _rosegeraldine_​


Thanks and credit to *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> multichefpj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klervslikeherbs​


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Sean Kevin Joya


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



luxurious_condo said:


>





luxurious_condo said:


>





luxurious_condo said:


>





luxurious_condo said:


>





luxurious_condo said:


>


Thanks and credit *luxurious_condo* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> khorz_hexaine​


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Transporter89 said:


> 1/9/2014


Thanks and credit to *Transporter89* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Tuscany Private Estate [7T|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



joesansoon said:


> Discover and get to taste flavors from different parts of the world in one exciting food adventure! Bring out the foodie in you by joining a mouthwatering degustation at Tuscany at McKinley Hill. A new destination for the selected few.
> 
> Family Mart now open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon to open the breakfast store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon to open detoxify bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon to open Bread Bin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon to open Bag o Shrimps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon to open The Burgery


Thanks and credit to *joesansoon* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jarle Refsnes


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> A®ViN


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel & Residences [66F&20F|32F|45F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> TheMegacitizen


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































source[/QUOTE]

*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Roberto Verzo


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Roberto Verzo


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> TheMegacitizen


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere [34F|mix]*
*Mall | Hotel | SMX Convention Center | Samsung Concert Hall | Chapel | Civic Center | Skypark | IMAX*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Juan Dela Cruz


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel & Residences [66F&20F|32F|45F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



tita01 said:


> As of Jan 7
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *tita01* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> fortbonifaciorent


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
































































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> fortbonifaciorent


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> fortbonifaciorent


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel & Residences [66F&20F|32F|45F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> fortbonifaciorent


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere [34F|mix]*
*Mall | Hotel | SMX Convention Center | Samsung Concert Hall | Chapel | Civic Center | Skypark | IMAX*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Cinema Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Director's Club Cinema*
> 
> kellymisa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*






































ayalalandpremier







*Latest Render:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *pinoyako2010* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> fortbonifaciorent


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Parkview Residences [3T|33F(2)+31F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City, Araneta Center*
*Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



trisha jimenez said:


>


Thanks and credit to *trisha jimenez* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


'

Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



L_Val said:


> Finishing touches on St. Tropez building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santorini Building closeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beach is too bright during daytime:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rio Building close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rio, Santorini and St. Tropez (the main pool looks like a large lagoon):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Santorini & St. Tropez:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach fronting Santorini Building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach umbrella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lap Pool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miami & Positano Buildings, topped off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roof deck of Santorini Building:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's The BeauFort [2T|43F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> fortbonifaciorent


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere [34F|mix]*
*Mall | Hotel | SMX Convention Center | Samsung Concert Hall | Chapel | Civic Center | Skypark | IMAX*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Photo Updates:*



jval said:


> *Lights: Entrance to the Office Tower from the Skypark.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _chelsieyow_
> 
> *Taxi Bay in front of the Office Tower.*





jval said:


> *Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*





jval said:


> *SM Aura Premiere Food Trip!*
> 
> *Paul Boulangerie (Level 1)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Greeka Kouzina (Level 2)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shine Bakery & Cafe (Level 3)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tamarind (Level 5 Skypark)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ramen Nagi Butao (Level 5 Skypark)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coca Restaurant (Level 5 Skypark)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ogetsu Hime (Level 5 Skypark)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lugang Cafe (Level 5 Skypark)*


Thanks and credits to *jval* and *ourawesomeplanet.com* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NSJB's Fort Victoria [3T|(1)49F&(2)45F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> fortbonifaciorent





Jose Mari said:


> Skylines of the Philippines


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



agent_008 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *agent_008* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



eyo_eyo said:


>


Thanks and credit to *eyo_eyo* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Mallers' Fisher Mall [5F|com]
**@ Quezon cor. Roosevelt Avenues, Quezon City, Metro Manila*
*Fisher Supermarket (114,000-sq mtr) - Largest Seafood Supermarket in the World*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


>


Thanks and credit to *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Kintoy

various projects in BGC. please ID


----------



## Kintoy

BGC


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



mOnEyCONDO88 said:


> ​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ffdeguzman said:


> *As of January 13, 2014*
> 
> *North Tower – On-going construction now on the 31st floor. Structural work progress at 67%.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *View of the lap pool area from the South Tower building*


Thanks and credit to *ffdeguzman* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Rhapsody Residences [9T|9F(1)&5F(8)|res]*
*@ East Service Rd., Sucat, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*
*Neo-Asian architectural style inspired community*




























































​
*Construction Updates:*



ffdeguzman said:


> *As of January 2014:*
> 
> *Marimba is now 88% complete.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maraca Building is now 55% complete.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Viola Building is now 25 % complete.*


Thanks and credit to *ffdeguzman* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> leongbeezzy​


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5T|65F|mix|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> jayjallorina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imyourherotoo


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *Kintoy* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



mOnEyCONDO88 said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *mOnEyCONDO88* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Manila Bay Complex [3T|mix]*
*@Manila Bay, Manila*










































































SAMOO NY​
Thanks and credit to *IslandSon.PH* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



tim7 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *tim7* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere [34F|mix]*
*Mall | Hotel | SMX Convention Center | Samsung Concert Hall | Chapel | Civic Center | Skypark | IMAX*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Photo Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> anthonix03​


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W GROUP's W Fifth Avenue [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Christian Armin Lopez


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



alta said:


>


Thanks and credit to *alta* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



alta said:


>


Thanks and credit to *alta* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Celadon Park Manila [4T|27F(2)&21F(2)|res]*
*@ San Lazaro, Sta. Cruz, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *tambay328* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NSJB's Fort Victoria [3T|(1)49F&(2)45F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



chynakym said:


>


Thanks and credit to *chynakym* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Hotel Manila [66F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> atRaydere


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Mallers' Fisher Mall [5F|com]
**@ Quezon cor. Roosevelt Avenues, Quezon City, Metro Manila*
*Fisher Supermarket (114,000-sq mtr) - Largest Seafood Supermarket in the World*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> tambay328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tambay328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to *tambay328* and * Luis Romero Ablaza* III :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - After Expansion)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*
*Total Retail Area: 348,056 m2 (Before expansion) / 506,435 m2 (After expansion)* 



































*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> Interior pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ddomsg_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _cutfelt_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _jeffcraig27_​


Thanks and credit to *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



rip013 said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *rip013* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's The Levels [4T|35F-25F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> Filinvest International


Thanks and credit to *muchosan* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SOC LAND's Anuva Residences [4T|19F|res]*
*@ East Service Rd., Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*








































































*Render Updates:*



> iamsouthchina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamsouthchina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamsouthchina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamsouthchina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamsouthchina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MDI Corporate Center [17F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























[/QUOTE]

*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thanks and credit to *scamingue* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



tchitz said:


>


Thanks and credit to *tchitz* and *Joe San Soon* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kenneth Paige





tchitz said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* and *tchitz* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Transporter89 said:


> As of 1/22/2014


Thanks and credit to *Transporter89* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PARAÑAQUE | Qatar Embassy & Hotel [15F|mix|hot]*

*Proposed QATAR Embassy & Hotel [15F|mix|hot]*
*@ Macapagal Blvd, ASEANA, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​


Jose Mari said:


> *Option-1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Option-2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buildgreenPH


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Center [15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world




































*Construction Updates:*



Transporter89 said:


> As of 1/25/2014


Thanks and credit to *Transporter89* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers San Lorenzo [2T|30F|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*





































​
*Construction Updates:*



ricoz said:


> Taken few minutes ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *ricoz* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Garden Villas*
> 
> wellacuarto





Jose Mari said:


> Bong Bajo​


Thanks and credits to *ajosh821* and *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...24-h792-no/Solaire+Overall+Presentation81.jpg








*Latest Photo Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> roweeanne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wangki811


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Visualization when completed:*

Visualization of Park Terraces Towers and Garden Towers relative to Makati skyline.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|54F&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



































*Visualization when completed:*

Visualization of Park Terraces Towers and Garden Towers relative to Makati skyline.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Thanks and credit to *anakngpasig* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - After Expansion)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*
*Total Retail Area: 348,056 m2 (Before expansion) / 506,435 m2 (After expansion)* 



































*Construction Updates:*



> Man vs. Food said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man vs. Food said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man vs. Food said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man vs. Food said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man vs. Food said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man vs. Food said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man vs. Food said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man vs. Food said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man vs. Food said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man vs. Food said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man vs. Food said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man vs. Food said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man vs. Food said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Man vs. Food said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man vs. Food said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *Man vs. Food* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FEDERAL LAND's Times Square West [43F|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> draykent


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> jnprn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berlyn_berlin


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel & Residences [66F&20F|32F|45F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> construction is already @ the 51st floor ! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dexbaldon​


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> taleweaver​


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> taleweaver​


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia Expansion [3F|mall]*
*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193 m² GLA (Gross Leasable Area)] - After Expansion*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​











































































































*Latest News Updates:*



> *SM sets expansion of existing malls*
> *Group spending P10B to open new leasable space in MOA, others*
> *By Doris C. Dumlao | Philippine Daily Inquirer | Tuesday, January 28th, 2014 | 8:09 pm*
> 
> The SM group of tycoon Henry Sy seeks to boost its revenue stream by further expanding its mature shopping malls, budgeting some P10 billion for the opening of more leasable space in the sprawling Mall of Asia (MOA) and other malls.
> 
> Sy said *the expansion of MOA would likely start by the third quarter of this year, adding 200,000 square meters in leasable space upon completion in 2016. *This will involve the construction of a third level in the two-story shopping mall.
> 
> Read More: [url]http://business.inquirer.net/162035/sm-sets-expansion-of-existing-malls#ixzz2rjvzEXet





> *SM Prime investing P36b for expansion*
> *By Jenniffer B. Austria | Manila Standard Today | Tuesday | Jan. 29, 2014 at 12:01am*
> 
> SM Prime Holdings Inc., the holding company of the Sy family for real estate projects, allotted P36 billion for capital expenditures this year to expand its shopping malls and build new ones in the Philippines and China.
> 
> SM Prime chief finance officer Jeffrey Lim said about 80 percent to 85 percent of the amount would be spent in the Philippines for development of new malls and expansion of existing shopping centers. The rest will be spent in China, where it already operates five malls.
> 
> Read More: http://manilastandardtoday.com/2014/01/29/sm-prime-investing-p36b-for-expansion/





> *SM to spend P10 billion in two years to expand malls nationwide*
> *By Claire-Ann Marie C. Feliciano | Tuesday | Posted on January 28, 2014 | 10:31:19 PM*
> 
> SY-LED SM Prime Holdings, Inc. plans to spend about P10 billion to expand existing malls in the next two years, the firm’s top officials told reporters on the sidelines of the opening yesterday of Mega Fashion Hall at SM Megamall in Mandaluyong City.
> 
> SM Prime President Hans T. Sy bared the plan to add a level to the existing two-floor SM Mall of Asia in Pasay City.
> 
> “We’re trying to start in the third quarter this year. We’re finishing all the plans because it’s such a large expansion -- an additional of almost 200,000 square meters (sq.m.),” Mr. Sy said
> 
> Read More: http://www.bworldonline.com/content.php?section=Corporate&title=SM-to-spend-P10-billion-in-two-years-to-expand-malls-nationwide&id=82655


----------



## InfinitiFX45

​*FEDERAL LAND's Bluebay Walk Complex [mix]*
*@ Met Park, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




























































































































*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *jhomai14* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [3T|15F|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































*Construction Updates:*



noli-kun said:


>


Thanks and credit to *noli-kun* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 542,980 m² as of Jan 2014)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> _shizoboi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _john_lx_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _frankbriones_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _nicooolesantos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _nicooolesantos_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _john_lx_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _magic_liwanag_​





jval said:


> Fashion Show featuring the brands inside the Mega Fashion Hall


Thanks and credit to *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS The Magnolia Mall and Residences [4T|mix|u/c]* 
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​ 

























































































*Construction Updates:*



krezilicious said:


>


Thanks and credit to *krezilicious* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Mallers' Fisher Mall [5F|com]
**@ Quezon cor. Roosevelt Avenues, Quezon City, Metro Manila*
*Fisher Supermarket (114,000-sq mtr) - Largest Seafood Supermarket in the World*






















































*Latest Photo:*



krezilicious said:


> *Atrium*


Thanks and credit to *krezilicious* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's AMA Tower Residences [34F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



edsuave said:


>


Thanks and credit to *edsuave* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 542,980 m² as of Jan 2014)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Latest Photos:*



kennethologist said:


>





jval said:


> _alexandraluisa__
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _carloarizabal_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _itsjbroperos_





> Kintoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kintoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




fd20 said:


>


Thanks and credits to *kennethologist*, *jval*, *Kintoy*, and *fd20* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Michael Banak*​


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



IslandSon.PH said:


>


Thanks and credit to *IslandSon.PH* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *jadd_meyrick*​


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [2T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> talabeybe​


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Skyscraper Noel

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *SM LAND's Three E-Com Center [15F|mix|bpo]*
> *@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
> 
> *Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Construction Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


What constructions they doing at the concert grounds at Mall of Asia? Do you think it the expansion of the mall? or a carpark building maybe?


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [3T|15F|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































*Construction Updates:*



jaregs said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *jaregs* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



isa saca said:


>





TD21 said:


>


Thanks and credits to *isa saca* and *TD21* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Lopez Centre [19F|mix|off]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


>


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> TheMystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *David Madrid*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Derrick Threatt*​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREENFIELD's Zitan [35F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Igsuonnimo said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Igsuonnimo* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's SM Cyber West Avenue [15F|mix|off]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



krezilicious said:


> *As of Feb 5. 2014*


Thanks and credit to *krezilicious* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Salcedo SkySuites [32F|res]*
*@ H.V. Dela Costa, Makati, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> dj_jacinto​


Thanks and credit to *dreamcityph* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SAN MIGUEL's Makati Diamond Residences [28F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Blue Nozomi*​


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> aimeekirstiedelacruz​


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> binibining_anita​


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thanks and credit to *scamingue* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> waldebeast​


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



IslandSon.PH said:


>





noli-kun said:


>


Thanks and credits to *IslandSon.PH* and *noli-kun* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



up_mc said:


> _taken earlier | 7 february 2014_[/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credits to *donie cruz* and *up_mc* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Photo:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> leeyhansydney​


Thanks and credit to *skyscraper2012* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Andro1209

Great work InfinitiFX45! I love following this thread and watching the continuous development of this amazing rising city!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

Andro1209 said:


> Great work InfinitiFX45! I love following this thread and watching the continuous development of this amazing rising city!


*MONPLAISIR, For Your Eyes Only !!!* Yup, I"m looking forward to add and/or put some more to share for everyone. Thanks Bro !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel & Residences [66F&20F|32F|45F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



noli-kun said:


>


Thanks and credit to *noli-kun* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



noli-kun said:


>


Thanks and credit to *noli-kun* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NUVO LAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*











































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


>


Thanks and credits to *TheMystic* and *DEXBALDON* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



DCRJ said:


> *As of February 8, 2014*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



up_mc said:


> _taken earlier | 7 february 2014_[/B]


Thanks and credit to *up_mc* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



[nightfury] said:


> by P. Valderama



Thanks and credit to *'[nightfury]* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



[nightfury] said:


> by P. Valderama


Thanks and credit to *'[nightfury]* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## UETD

nice projects :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> zekster​


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> zekster​


Thanks and credit to *reyvil888* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> _doncurbusier_​


Thanks and credit to *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 542,980 m² as of Jan 2014)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Latest Photos:*



jval said:


> *Exteriors:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _dhonsmn_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _iamqueenisay_


Thanks and credit to


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Mashhour Halawani_​


​
Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> wellacuarto





Jose Mari said:


> _Mashhour Halawani_​


​
Thanks and credits to *ajosh821* and *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Century Properties





ajosh821 said:


> kristina_garcia73
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://statigr.am/viewer.php#/user/173657511/lovepink_lynne


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*














































*Shangri-La Place Mall*



































Thanks and credit to *ShangInvestor* :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> *As of 12 February 2014*
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5T|65F|mix|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> limaila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juanphotoroad





Shazzam said:


> *As of 12 February 2014*
> 
> ​


Thanks and credits to *ajosh821* and *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Sapphire Bloc [4T|48F(2)+40F+38F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> *As of 12 February 2014....*
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's The Sandstone [5T|42F(4)+xxF(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Portico, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> *As of 12 February 2014*
> 
> ​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL LAND's Rockwell Business Center [3T|15F|off]*
*Ortigas Ave, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> *As of 12 February 2014*
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> *As of 12 February 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Shine Residences [21F|res]*
*(Formerly SMDC's SM Rose Residences)*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> *As of 12 February 2014*
> 
> ​


Thanks and credit to *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Shoktong

Great updates! kay:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Kroma Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Alveo Land


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Escala Salcedo [36F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Alveo Land


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*

























































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Alveo Land


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> eduardjoseffofficial


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Alveo Land


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL PRIMARIES' 53 Benitez [2T|9F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Rockwell Primaries


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





isa saca said:


>


Thanks and credits to *ajosh821* and *isa saca* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> *As of 14 Feb 2014*


Thanks and credit to *sick_n_tired* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> dcamos


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



rough said:


> ​


Thanks and credit to *rough* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## raldude21

world class city .BGC
thumbs up....

_*I* :heart: *MANILA *_
*visit my page*:storm:

*MY own skyline*
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> *As of 02/14/14*


Thanks and credit to *[email protected]* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...24-h792-no/Solaire+Overall+Presentation81.jpg








*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> jerickz47


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FILINVEST's Prosperity Residences [mix]*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*


Filinvest In Sites Magazine 2013

















Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers BGC Verte [29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NSJB's Fort Victoria [3T|(1)49F&(2)45F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> yamlaranas​


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's The BeauFort [2T|43F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> yamlaranas​


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> nedjrcpa​


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## kenshiro10

good to see this thread..


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> yamlaranas​


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



agent_008 said:


>


Thanks and credit to *agent_008* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> itsmezym_v​


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> jnelpakiss​


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Mallers' Fisher Mall [5F|com]
**@ Quezon cor. Roosevelt Avenues, Quezon City, Metro Manila*
*Fisher Supermarket (114,000-sq mtr) - Largest Seafood Supermarket in the World*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> tambay328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @iankarlalicious​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tambay328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credits to AleinJoy Gonzales (Facebook)
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credit to *tambay328* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI's Mirea Residences [8T|7F|res]*
*Pasig City, Metro Manila*











*Site Development Plan*









*Project Entrance*









*Building Facade*









*Clubhouse*









*Play Area*









*Picnic Area*









*Lounge Pool*









*Lap Pool*









*Kiddie Pool*









*Palm Promenade*









Location Map









Miréa Residences DMCI Homes​
Thanks and credit to *brokerods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> yamlaranas​


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*H2O VENTURES' World Hotel & Residences Makati [40F|hot|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



Batang_genio said:


>


Thanks and credit to *Batang_genio* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOMES' Sorrel Residences [27F|res]*
*Sta. Mesa, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



b3an13 said:


> *As of February 2014:*
> 
> http://www.dmcihomes.com/sorrel-residences?construction-updates
> 
> *Building progress:* 80.58% complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Skypark:* 60% complete


Thanks and credit to *b3an13* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> ManilaMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManilaMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




ajosh821 said:


> redacles


Thanks and credits to *ManilaMetro* and *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> carmiecru​


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FOCUS GLOBAL's Twenty-Four Seven McKinley [24F|off]*
*(formerly SLA Prime Ventures Corp.)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> carmiecru​


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's East Super Block*
*@ Bonifacio High Street (BHS), BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> ayalalandpremier_ph​


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> karsc​


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Hotel [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest Photo:*



jval said:


> _ghe2xaday_​


Thanks and credit to *jval* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL PRIMARIES' 53 Benitez [2T|9F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Latest Render:*



ajosh821 said:


> Rockwell Primaries


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> geraldtria


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Makati North [6T|mix]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*More renders...*



Jose Mari said:


> _Kristina Pedro_​


Thanks and credits to *Jose Mari* and *leechtat* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> dale_realestateph​


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



IslandSon.PH said:


>


Thanks and credit to *IslandSon.PH* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _markchristianfajardo_​


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



sakurasawyer said:


> khatdeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesampyo​


Thanks and credit to *sakurasawyer* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Solstice Tower [4T|55F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Scale Model:*



ajosh821 said:


> rjsmariano


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> leongbeezzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcmonstar


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> heyjades​


Thanks and credit to *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> freetmadz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jgraceo​





> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> athinaoli23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prehtyarz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> xylerqim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to *TheMystic* and *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> xylerqim


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> xylerqim


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> xylerqim


Thanks and credit to *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> playmatebilly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaydramos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> markoflouie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sophieness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to the *photo owners* and *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ASCOTT's Somerset Alabang Manila [22F|mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> mai_dondie


Thanks and credit to the *photo owner* and *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel & Residences [66F&20F|32F|45F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Asiacamera
> _​


Thanks and credit to *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' The Viridian [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *As of Feb. 27, '14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Stephen Riley_​


Thanks and credits to the *Photo Owner* and *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Estancia Mall [5F|mix]*
*@ Capitol Commons, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> *As of March 4, 2014*
> 
> ​


Thanks and credits to the *Photo Owner* and *Shazzam* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Circuit Makati [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*

























































































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> antongaskel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikeyambao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> leongbeezzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcmonstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _bellalcantara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22likesph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and credits to the *Photo Owners* and *ajosh821* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Greenbelt Hamilton [31F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Update:*



dreamcityph said:


>


Thanks and credit to the *Photo Owner* and *dreamcityph* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Krenil Miclat_​


Thanks and credits to the *Photo Owner* and *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Mashhour Halawani_​


Thanks and credits to the *Photo Owner* and *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



vinciberry said:


>


Thanks and credit to the *Photo Owner* and *vinciberry* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## rosewiles

Great efforts..


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Four Season Riviera [4T|32F|res]*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> As of Feb. 23, '14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _John Moynihan_​


Thanks and all the credits to the *Photo Owner* and *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*HORIZON LAND's Peninsula Garden Midtown Homes [8T|10-20F|res]*
*@ Pres. Quirino Ave. Ext., Paco, Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



hirolionheart said:


> *As of December 2013:*


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owner* and *hirolionheart* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *As of Feb. 23, '14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _John Moynihan_​





Jose Mari said:


> *As of March 6, '14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Juan Fun_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As of Feb. 23, '14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _John Moynihan_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As of March 6, '14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Michael Banak_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Juan Fun_​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




TheMystic said:


> sheenasison​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners*, *TheMystic* and *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *As of March 3, '14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequoiaserendra​


Thanks and all the credit goes to the *Photo Owner* and *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> notty_lens​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owner* and *TheMystic* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *As of Feb. 17, '14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Orland Espero_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owner* and *Jose Mari* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> pjeffersonlim​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## dc88

wow seems like metro manila is getting artistic.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> redonlineph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theartetect


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS/FEDERAL LAND's Axis Residences [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



axissky said:


> *As of Feb. 28, 2014*


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Parkway Residences [3T|28F|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City, Araneta Center*
*Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Photo Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> _royceroy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _royceroy


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Parkview Residences [3T|33F(2)+31F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City, Araneta Center*
*Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



































*Photo Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> _royceroy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _royceroy


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 542,980 m² as of Jan 2014)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Latest Render:*



808 state said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jondan said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Suntrust Parkview [6T|30F|20F|15Fx4|res]*
*@ Ermita, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PJDC's University Towers*

*PJDC's University Tower [23F|res] - España, Sampaloc, Manila*









*PJDC's University Tower 2 [32F|res] - España, Sampaloc, Manila*









*PJDC's University Tower P. Noval [47F|res] - España, Sampaloc, Manila*









*PJDC's University Tower Malate [38F|res] - Malate, Manila*
















*Construction Updates:*

*University Tower P. Noval*

















Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*

*Latest Photo*








Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FOCUS GLOBAL's Twenty-Four Seven McKinley [24F|off]*
*(formerly SLA Prime Ventures Corp.)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> teardropper_gi





> TheMystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodeforge​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulthreetwone​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> janswrite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anneselner​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Video Tour:*



Jrommel said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> As of Mar. 14, '14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _hawkerize_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> As of Mar. 14, '14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _hawkerize_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Latest Render:*



tim7 said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FIRST FEDERATED's Torre de Santo Tomás [46F|res]*
*@ España Blvd, Across UST Campus, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



beldum said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Dexter Baldon​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> wikimedia


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Dexter Baldon_


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Dexter Baldon_


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NSJB's Victoria Station II [2T|46F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



herbie3103 said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/diaz/13061957184/in/photostream/"]Anton Diaz[/URL]_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest Photo:*



jval said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA RESIDENCE's The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> *Sky View*
> 
> 
> *Street-level view*
> ​


​
Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Sapphire Bloc [4T|48F(2)+40F+38F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> TheMystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holamagph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovepoisoned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainhyacinth​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholaiyuki​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> rachzandfamous​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W GROUP's W Fifth Avenue [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Neil Evangelista_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Movenpick Hotel & Residences Makati [70F|hot|res]*
*@ Picar Centre, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























*New Render:*



anakngpasig said:


> New Rendering:





crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Sherwin M. Pelayo said:


>





crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Sherwin M. Pelayo said:


>





crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [2T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Sherwin M. Pelayo said:


>





crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> kaniakismadi


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|54F&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> kaniakismadi


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> _jeryl


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Circulo Verde [mix|res]* 
*@ Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


> Majorca Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seville and Ibiza Towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majorca and Lleida swimming pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of Eastwood amidst the Garden Homes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garden Homes- Completed units and under construction​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The Hanging Gardens [mix]*
*@ Fairview, Novaliches, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



































*Location*








Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*WeeComm's Centro Tower [23Flres]*
*@ Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*CITIMAX'S Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> brightthursday​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Neil Evangelista_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ABS-CBN's KidZania Manila [com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*









*Plane around: “The plane plays an essential role in the magic that marks KidZania,” says Play Innovations president and CEO Maricel Pangilinan-Arenas. “We want children to imagine that they’ve flown into another place, another nation, one of their very own.”*​
Source: http://www.philstar.com/business-life/2014/02/24/1293284/kidzania-manila-takes-airplane-arrival



CoCXIV said:


> (c) Shawn Yao​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SSI's Central Square [7F|mall]*
*@ North West Block, Bonifacio High Street Extension*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




​

Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> 2014-03-07-17.48.25 by crossboneka, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2014-03-07-17.54.02 by crossboneka, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2014-03-07-17.49.39 by crossboneka, on Flickr​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> 2014-03-07-17.49.39 by crossboneka, on Flickr​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [3T|15F|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> 2014-03-07-17.53.53 by crossboneka, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2014-03-07-17.49.39 by crossboneka, on Flickr​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AEON Prime [17F|off]*
*@ Northgate Complex, Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> ​





muchosan said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Filinvest One and Two [2T|15F|off]*
*@ Northgate Complex, Filinvest City*
*Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


































*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> ​





muchosan said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FELRAM's The Spire Residences [35F|res]*
*@ Kalayaan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> gabz_awesome101​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Shine Residences [21F|res]*
*(Formerly SMDC's SM Rose Residences)*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOMES' Sorrel Residences [27F|res]*
*Sta. Mesa, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



b3an13 said:


> *As of March 18, 2014*
> 
> Building Construction: 87.58% complete


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> antongaskel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikeyambao


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Arista Place [11T|6F|res]*
*Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
*Asian Tropical Resort-inspired residential community*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



thedmciproperty said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




























​
*Construction Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> swiloo​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _FLEACT, Yokosuka_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



IslandSon.PH said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



Tyrannosaurus said:


> Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> smdc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edrelyns​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



IslandSon.PH said:


> ​





MunichSwiss said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Magazine Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Century Properties Official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> romeoandjulienne





> sakurasawyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @keykohgram​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakurasawyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @lovepoisoned​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakurasawyer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @alfn​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Sherwin M. Pelayo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> romeoandjulienne
Click to expand...

Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> aesthetic_eri​





ajosh821 said:


> romeoandjulienne


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ROBINSONS COMMUNITIES' Chimes Greenhills Residences [40F|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Shine Residences [21F|res]*
*(Formerly SMDC's SM Rose Residences)*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> *April 5, 2014*
> 
> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> *As of March 19, 2014*
> 
> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA RESIDENCE's The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​





Shazzam said:


> *April 5, 2014*
> 
> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Xtian Bederico_​





dreamtime07 said:


>





MunichSwiss said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


> bckawaii​





sick_n_tired said:


>





Kintoy said:


> ​





[email protected] said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ZhongFa's Oceanaire Luxurious Residences [4T|17F|res]*
*SM Bay City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Retz said:


> *As of April 5, 2014*


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Monarch Parksuites [4T|17F(2)&16F(2)|res]*
*@ Aseana City, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



Retz said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


>





> tchitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tchitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers 9th Avenue [2T|19F&22F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel & Residences [66F&20F|32F|45F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





scamingue said:


>





scamingue said:


>





scamingue said:


>





crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> hensalazar​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AGHI's The Block [56F|mix|res]*
*HYUNDAI National Headquarters*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Shell Residences [4T|16F|res]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> smdc​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [3T|15F|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Belmont Luxury Hotel [10F|condotel]*
*@ Newport City, Pasay, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MANILA MARRIOTT HOTEL Grand Ballroom [9F|mix]*
*@ Newport City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*















































*Vertis North and Arca South*










*Arca South Transport Terminal*








Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Manila*
*(Manila Chinatown - Oldest Chinatown in the World)*




































*Latest Render:*








Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Photo Updates:*



> L_Val said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L_Val said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.andimanzano.com​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




cimplybea_utiful said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> As of April 10, 2014


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|54F&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Michael Banak_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Render:*



Jose Mari said:


> _centurypropertiespi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ismalaysia_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Bong Bajo_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Bong Bajo_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' The Viridian [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's AMA Tower Residences [34F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PYRAMID's ADB Avenue Tower [40F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CITYLAND's Grand Central Residences [3T|40F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Will_in_Manila said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS The Magnolia Mall and Residences [4T|mix|u/c]* 
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​ 

























































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Sheridan Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



techneca said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*



pinoyako2010 said:


> *EMPIRE EAST's Mango Tree Residences [35F|res]*
> *Paterno cor. Ledesma Streets, San Juan City, Metro Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NSJB's Victoria Station II [2T|46F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*









10th Floor - Amenity Area









10th Floor - Amenity Area









Corner 1 BR (80 sqm) *Floor covered with plastic covering​

Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Sapphire Bloc [4T|48F(2)+40F+38F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FIRST FEDERATED's Torre de Santo Tomás [46F|res]*
*@ España Blvd, Across UST Campus, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> hosted on photobucket.com
> 
> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Center [15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia Expansion [3F|mall]*
*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193 m² GLA (Gross Leasable Area)] - After Expansion*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​











































































































*Photo Updates:*



jpdm said:


> source: https://www.google.com.ph/url?sa=i&...e99rt3oL0svzYZix6spMk7qA&ust=1397256770877764


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Rhapsody Residences [9T|9F(1)&5F(8)|res]*
*@ East Service Rd., Sucat, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*
*Neo-Asian architectural style inspired community*




























































​
*Construction Updates:*



ffdeguzman said:


> *As of April15, 2014*
> 
> *Viola Building is now at 65% completion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maracca building is now at 88% completion.*


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W City Center [28F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































 
[/QUOTE]

*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> hapalapagus​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



easyrock said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AEON Prime [17F|off]*
*@ Northgate Complex, Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



red_jasper said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NUVO LAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*











































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Nuvoland Philippines​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CITY SUPER's Landmark Trinoma Expansion [2F|com] *
*@ North EDSA, Trinoma Mall, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's SM Cyber West Avenue [15F|mix|off]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*PNB Financial Center [mix|pro]*
*@ Pres. Diosdado Macapagal Blvd., Pasay City, Metro Manila*









*PROPOSED PHILIPPINE NATIONAL BANK FINANCIAL CENTER | Manila, Philippines*

Designed for a 24-hour cycle of human activity, the Financial Center is a mixed-use development where places to live are integrated with areas for working, shopping, dining, and entertainment. The plan for the PNB Financial Center is to make it a prime destination for tourists, shoppers, and businessmen. Its futuristic design creates a more active and vibrant lifestyle.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Proposed Project*

*Navotas City Development Plan [mix|pro]*
*Navotas City, Metro Manila*








*NAVOTAS CITY DEVELOPMENT PLAN | Manila, Philippines* 

The Conceptual Development Masterplan of Navotas City identifies the waterfront, development corridors and growth nodes as drivers of urban development. Navotas’ Immediate Action Plan starts with the urban renewal of streetscapes and landscapes. This includes the installation of lighting fixtures, entry markers, and street graphics; provision of walkways and waiting sheds and improvement of sidewalks and landscaping along a national road, the city’s main entry.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Proposed Project*

*JIL Headquarters [wor|pro]*
*Manila*

















*JESUS IS LORD (JIL) HEADQUARTERS | Manila, Philippines*

The Jesus Is Lord Church Worldwide Headquarters is envisioned to become a beacon of hope, a towering icon soaring to the sky, bringing all the people of the kingdom of the living God Together. Its architecture design has clear navigation, with interconnected and flexible spaces, strong linkage between inside and out, and appropriate orientation, creating light and airy spaces.

A eurythmic blend of texture and color, the proposed interiors for the Jesus Is Lord (JIL) headquarters expresses the evangelical community’s commitment to cultivate inclusiveness and community in the transforming power of the Lord. Despite its contemporary exterior, it embraces the use of natural materials, and nature driven spaces transmit light in an evocative way, creating permanence and warmth.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*















































*Vertis North and Arca South*










*Arca South Transport Terminal*








*Latest Render:*



ajosh821 said:


> http://cocomidel.wordpress.com
> 
> *Arca South*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arbor Lanes at Arca*


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Heliotrope said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's High Park [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Vertis North, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*



boncedrick said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC Land Headquarters [22F|off|pro]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



IslandSon.PH said:


> link​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Heliotrope said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 542,980 m² as of Jan 2014)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Latest Photos:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*Fête Hotel Manila [22F|hot|pro]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



IslandSon.PH said:


> link​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA TOWER's Vertis North [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Latest Render:*



krezilicious said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> The Grove by Rockwell
> 
> Tower C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tower F


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA RESIDENCE's The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Xtian Bederico_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Proscenium's One Hectare Amenity and Retail Zone*

kerwin_yu

















*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> from CPI​





Jose Mari said:


> _
> Bong Bajo_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Heliotrope said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Justin James Wright_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC Land HQ [22F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















link​
*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Brian Mark Barqueros_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Latest Render:*



[email protected] said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOMES' La Verti Residences [2T|40F|res]*
*@ Taft Ave., Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Update:*



RohClem said:


> *As of April 22, 2014*
> 
> source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more updates about the north tower turnover - unit owners can join facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/lavertiresidents/​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AEON Prime [17F|off]*
*@ Northgate Complex, Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 542,980 m² as of Jan 2014)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Latest Photos:*



jval said:


> _richnacario0919_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Latest Render*



L_Val said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Filinvest One and Two [2T|15F|off]*
*@ Northgate Complex, Filinvest City*
*Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FLI PREMIERE's Bristol at Parkway Place [40F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila]*






















































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> inuumpisahan na
> 
> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FOCUS GLOBAL's Twenty-Four Seven McKinley [24F|off]*
*(formerly SLA Prime Ventures Corp.)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's High Park [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Vertis North, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Latest Render*



propertyfinder009 said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA TOWERS' South Park District [8T|mix|res]*
*National Rd., Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*















































http://www.avidaland.com/avidaland.php?type=3&id=6405[/IMG

[IMG]https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t31/1417724_612842935450696_342422062_o.jpg​
*Latest Render:*



muchosan said:


> ​


*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _WOW _​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers San Lorenzo [2T|30F|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



chocolet20 said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*8990 HDC's Urban DECA Tower – EDSA [43F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*QUBE Convention Center [mix|pro]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project Proposal*

*Regal Park [mix|pro]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*









Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Makati North [6T|mix]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*









































































































































_Kristina Pedro_​
*Construction Updates:*


















*Makati North*

The Makati North area, is the young and creative hub of the city. This strip is home to universities, museums and theaters, art galleries and studios, BPO offices, and ad agencies. Here, the many forms of creative expression reign supreme, and the vibrant urban culture trickles up to the hip and cool corporate startups and the new generation of educational institutions. In this section, find an artists’ corner, exhibit schedules, and street events.​
Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Timothy W Pawiro_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Gomi_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest Photo:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Sally Lomboy_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _rich somes_​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



q9 said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



q9 said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jmhsalgado​


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Latest Photos:*



L_Val said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Bayshore Residential Resort 2 [2T|16F|res]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque, Metro Manila*






















































*Latest Render:*



LawrenceCo said:


> *Bayshore Residential Resorts 2 Location*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Site Development Plan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sunset bay-view from pool area*


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


> River Park at Festival Supermall


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Proscenium's One Hectare Amenity and Retail Zone*

kerwin_yu

















*Latest Render:*



Dudungha said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Video Tour:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ATENEO de MANILA UNIVERSITY's The Areté [mix]*
*@ Loyola Heights Campus, Katipunan Ave., Quezon City, Metro Manila*




jval said:


>


*Construction Updates:*





































*BUILDING THE NEST*. Villarin blesses the building site of *The Areté*, a hub which promises to nurture creativity and innovation. (Photo by Ryan Y. Racca)​
Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FBDC/AYALA MALL's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel & Residences [66F&20F|32F|45F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> scamingue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scamingue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's East Super Block*
*@ Bonifacio High Street (BHS), BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



august88boy said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Neil Evangelista_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [2T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|54F&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [3T|59F|mix|res]*
*@ NOMA District, Makati City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's E-Com Center [5T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> megaworldlifestyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> condominiumsatfort


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> urbanspace_ph


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest Photo:*



jval said:


> _jdcgallery_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _slowjao_
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _lopezshanne_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _notjayceesevii_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _notjayceesevii_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _notjayceesevii_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __enzogram_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _jansaldo_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Lopez Centre [19F|mix|off]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Elal Jane Lasola_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Elal Jane Lasola_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FILINVEST LAND's Fortune Hill [2T|15F&12F|res]*
*@ San Juan City, Metro Manila*


















Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



dreamcityph said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



dreamtime07 said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> ​


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's Green Residences [50F|res]*
*@ Taft Ave, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



rrpontuya said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*



ajosh821 said:


>


*Construction Updates:*

[/QUOTE]



evangelicum said:


> Source: instagram.com/edzelelesterio​
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Sun Residences & Mall [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Welcome Rotunda, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> *Sun Mall is officially open! April 25, 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE​


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's One Castilla Place [27F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*As of March 15, 2014:*










*Building Construction:* 30.99% complete







Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ATENEO de MANILA UNIVERSITY's The Areté [mix]*
*@ Loyola Heights Campus, Katipunan Ave., Quezon City, Metro Manila*




jval said:


>


*Latest Render:*



Jose Mari said:


>


*Construction Updates:*









_admu_​
Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Christopher John Alparas_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



dreamtime07 said:


> View from GREENBELT


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Botanika Nature Residences [3T|15F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> lani_moreno


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SSI's Central Square [7F|mall]*
*@ North West Block, Bonifacio High Street Extension*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




​
*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


>





pinoyako2010 said:


> SOURCE​





ajosh821 said:


> lallybuendia


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>





ajosh821 said:


> hitokirigenki


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 542,980 m² as of Jan 2014)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Latest Photos:*



[email protected] said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest Photo:*



Tronezone=Manila said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



808 state said:


> by Blueleo​





dreamtime07 said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MOLDEX's Grand Riviera Suites [57F|res]*
*Ermita, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



808 state said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> _itsmealexzajane_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's My Place @ South Triangle [4T|28F|res]*
*@ Timog, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



hakaw said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 542,980 m² as of Jan 2014)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Latest Ads:*



> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA RESIDENCE's The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



quiet_investor said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _J P B_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _J P B_​


Thanks and all the credits goes to all *Photo Owners* and to all *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

*As of April 21, 2014:*

Structural works at 7th flr. is now 60% completed.







*As of March 13, 2014:*

5th floor structural works: 70% complete.







*As of February 10, 2014:*

On-going structural works at 3rd parking level is now 10% complete.







*As of January 14, 2014:*

On-going structural at 2F Parking Level is now 9% complete.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOMES' Tivoli Garden Residences [5T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*As of April 2, 2014:*





















































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Lumiere Residences [2T|37F|res]*
*Pasig Blvd cor. Shaw Blvd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*

*As of April 24, 2014:*

Overall construction progress is at 19.97% for structural works.

*WEST TOWER PODIUM:* 21.4 % - On going works on basement 2 near Pasig boulevard. Suspended slab concreting.

*EAST TOWER:* Foundation works 50% complete, partial sog completed.








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Sheridan Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*

*April 23, 2014:*

*South Tower:* Excavation works – 88.9% completed; Concreting works – 1.3% completed.








*South Tower:* Concreting of Parking Level 4 and 5. Overall construction status is at 0.42% completed







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

is this in construction ? an argentinian architect here , i hope one day i could work in one fo this monsters , greetings from brazil now , my friends of ssc


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOMES' Viera Residences [27F|res]*
*@ Sct. Tuason, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*

*As of April 25, 2014:*

On-going excavation
















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Verawood Residences [7T|5F|res]*
*@ Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*

*As of March 20, 2014:*

*MARSALA* - Building progress at 10%. Finished foundation works.









*PERIDOT* - Building progress at 10%. Finished foundation works.









*LIME* - Building progress at 10%. On-going foundation works.









*CANARY* - Building progress at 5%. On-going foundation works.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

nice


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




























​
*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> _FI_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AEON Prime [17F|off]*
*@ Northgate Complex, Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> jesscgb


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FLI PREMIERE's Bristol at Parkway Place [40F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila]*






















































*Construction Updates:*



rough said:


> ​





muchosan said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



dreamcityph said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> leathena


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> leathena


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's East Super Block*
*@ Bonifacio High Street (BHS), BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*

*Bonifacio High Street 4DX Cinemas:*



reyvil888 said:


> kurt_urbanozo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjayneer​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PYRAMID's ADB Avenue Tower [40F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel & Residences [66F&20F|32F|45F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> aimeekirstiedelacruz





[email protected] said:


> 05/10/14
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Circulo Verde [mix|res]* 
*@ Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Industria Mall*
> 
> johnraymondtibay


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA TOWER's Vertis North [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































[/QUOTE]

*Construction Updates:*



michael.asuncion18 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's AMA Tower Residences [34F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>





ajosh821 said:


> privatelifeofacat


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*



> scamingue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scamingue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Asian Development Bank HQ's Expansion (3rd Atrium) [9F|off]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> wellacuarto


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [3T|59F|mix|res]*
*@ NOMA District, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Render:*



MakatiBoy said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



rough said:


> ​





ajosh821 said:


> doomsdaymla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stellarklaire


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Cubao [3T|35T|res]*
*@ P. Tuazon, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*

















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Shaw [2T|39F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*

















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Avenida [2T|35T|res]*
*@ Doroteo Jose St., Sta. Cruz, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa [2T|35T|res]*
*@ V. Mapa St., Sta. Mesa, Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA STEP's Bicutan [6T|8F|res]*
*Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Sucat [9T|7F|mix|res]*
*Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Nova [20T|5F|mix|res]*
*Novaliches, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's The Florence [3T|22F+28F+22F|mix|res|pro]*
*@ McKinley Hill, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































*Latest Render:*



joesansoon said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



arkitarkey said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



walrus357 said:


>





TheJMP617 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ABS-CBN's KidZania Manila [com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> elibaby1​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Manila-X said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*62 Ongpin [68F|mix|res]*
*@ Ongpin St, Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*
*(Manila Chinatown - Oldest Chinatown in the World)*​



IslandSon.PH said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> *05.12.2014*
> hosted on photobucket.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

Nice !


----------



## lochinvar

Another addition to Binondo.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _
> Sharry Lagdameo_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Neil Evangelista_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Agent Smit

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *62 Ongpin [xxF|mix|res]]*
> *@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*​
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:



This one looks very tall. How high is it?


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _triumphcomponents_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _triumphcomponents_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _triumphcomponents_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _triumphcomponents_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest Photo:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Neil Evangelista_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MCY's Sky Residence [34F|res]*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*​


skyresidence.ph said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SSI's Central Square [7F|mall]*
*@ North West Block, Bonifacio High Street Extension*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​





MakatiBoy said:


> by http://www.flickr.com/photos/krenilmiclat/12904354665/​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [2T|53F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Latest Render:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Ayalaland Premier_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _e-rockwell_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [3T|59F|mix|res]*
*@ NOMA District, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Showroom Shots:*



> todjikid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> todjikid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> todjikid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> todjikid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Sapphire Bloc [4T|48F(2)+40F+38F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' Cyberscape Alpha [23F|off]*
*Garnett Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City*








*Construction Updates:*



> jerrybascon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jerrybascon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W City Center [28F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































 
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Manuel Canaria_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> _my photo_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> _my photo_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> _my photo_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> _my photo_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FEDERAL LAND's Times Square West [43F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Render:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Demos Balatan_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> _Demos Balatan_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> _Demos Balatan_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Demos Balatan_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [2T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> _Demos Balatan_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Heights Residences [4T|35F(1)+30F(2)+25F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City, Araneta Center*
*Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ACCOR's Novotel Manila [25F|hot]*
*@ Araneta Center, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> red4short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holamagph​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CITY SUPER's Landmark Trinoma Expansion [2F|com] *
*@ Trinoma Mall, North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> muchosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muchosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ABS-CBN's KidZania Manila [com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> muchosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muchosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muchosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VCF's Every Nation Building - Phase 2 [4F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



> muchosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muchosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> ​​






muchosan said:


> ​



Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Verte [2T|29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*














































​
*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ahehe_96 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Jun Daryl Zamora_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Lopez Centre [19F|mix|off]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _David Montasco_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _twitter_​





noypiblazer said:


> https://www.facebook.com/cityofdreamsmanila​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Latest Photo:*



ajosh821 said:


> elghee


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Tuscany Private Estate [7T|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Photo:*



ajosh821 said:


> urbanspace_ph


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DOUBLE DRAGON's GA Sky Suites [44F|res]*
*@ EDSA cor Quezon Ave., Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


> ​
> Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## fd20

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *DOUBLE DRAGON's GA Sky Suites [44F|res]*
> *@ EDSA cor Quezon Ave., Quezon City, Metro Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Construction Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> GradeOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think this particular project is still worth posting about. There has been no activity here for years--the company who built this is in a lot of legal trouble. Just saying.
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Proscenium's One Hectare Amenity and Retail Zone*

kerwin_yu

















*Latest Render:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Christian_123 said:


> (Torre de Manila on the left)​
> *Source:* https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbinondo/14026392299/in/photostream/


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MCY's Sky Residence [34F|res]*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyresidence.ph said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PRIME HOMES' Larossa Residences [11T|10F|res]*
*The Urban Botanical Community*
*@ Capitol Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



































































































​
*Construction Updates:*



































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NSJB's Victoria Station II [2T|46F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



herbie3103 said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SSI's Central Square [7F|mall]*
*@ North West Block, Bonifacio High Street Extension*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




​
*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Megacitizens.com_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Megacitizens.com_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest Photo:*



ajosh821 said:


> relimomiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amadormadamba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jairabin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pusitkiller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> norej_xd


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates::*



ajosh821 said:


> jairabin


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates::*



ajosh821 said:


> jairabin


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

^^
Haha I luv that new tag of yours, credits "to all obsessed SSC posters!" :lol: & :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

dp


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> _Demos Balatan_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



Kerbs said:


> *BGC*
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>





anakngpasig said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



808 state said:


> by anakngpasig​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



808 state said:


> by anakngpasig​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Latest Photo Updates:*



TRINACRIA FELIX said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*​

*Latest Photo Updates:*



TRINACRIA FELIX said:


> *Water and fire games dancing with the music! *


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*​

*Latest Photo Updates:*



TRINACRIA FELIX said:


> *Main entrance with one of the many gigantic chandeliers!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*​

*Latest Photo Updates:*



TRINACRIA FELIX said:


> *Vip's entrance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*​

*Latest Photo Updates:*



TRINACRIA FELIX said:


> *The biggest bunch of flowers I've ever seen!*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*​

*Latest Photo Updates:*



TRINACRIA FELIX said:


> *Eclipse, Entertainment Lounge*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Dragon bar!*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*​

*Latest Photo Updates:*



TRINACRIA FELIX said:


> *Red Dragon Restaurant*
> 
> ​
> *Lucky Noodle Restaurant*
> 
> ​
> 
> *Finestra Italian Restaurant *
> 
> ​
> 
> *Fresh Buffet Restaurant *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*​

*Latest Photo Updates:*



TRINACRIA FELIX said:


> *Food Court! *
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Bonifacio High Street - West Super Block [mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> mykmark


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The Meridian Park [14T|10-16F|mix]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Latest News:*



Dudungha said:


>





Alpha350 said:


> ^^
> 
> *DoubleDragon to build 'cyber campus' for BPOs in Pasay*
> 
> *ABS-CBNnews.com*
> *Posted at 06/02/2014 2:45 PM | Updated as of 06/02/2014 2:46 PM*
> 
> MANILA, Philippines – DoubleDragon Properties Corp., owned by the founders of Jollibee and Mang Inasal, will be developing an office and commercial building complex along EDSA Extension in Pasay City through a partnership with Carto Meridian Development Corp. (CMDC).
> 
> DoubleDragon and CMDC have signed a memorandum of agreement to develop The Meridian Park, which is located in a prime lot at the corner of EDSA and Macapagal Avenue near the SM Mall of Asia complex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more​



Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's The Levels [4T|35F-25F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*










_langdonseah_


























*Latest Render:*



ajosh821 said:


> Rockwell Land Annual Report 2013


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex Expansion*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*Largest Mall in Southeast Asia and 3rd Largest Mall in the World*
*1,100+ Stores - 482,878 m² (5.2 million sq ft) GLA*​Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​






































































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> brianpangan


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Studio A Katipunan [32F|res]*
*Katipunan, Quezon City*


















*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> The Grove by Rockwell
> 
> *Tower C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tower D*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tower E*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tower F*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Tokyo/Manila said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Tokyo/Manila said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ASCOTT's Somerset Alabang Manila [22F|mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> zoupmankid327


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest Photos:*



ajosh821 said:


> miary21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melissaannsicat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raft3r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jo_phil26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princenindrei


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*HOTEL of ASIA's Hotel 101 Manila [15F|hot]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _manilabesthomes_


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's E-Com Center [5T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> SM Prime Presidents Report


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Grace Residences [4T|20F(3)&12F|mix|res|pro]*
*@ Ususan, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> SM Prime Presidents Report


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA TOWER's Vertis North [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































[/QUOTE]

*Latest Render:*



ajosh821 said:


> Vertis North Central Park


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's High Park [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Vertis North, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Latest Render:*



ajosh821 said:


> Vertis North


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL LAND's Rockwell Business Center [3T|15F|off]*
*Ortigas Ave, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Construction Updates (As of May 22, 2014)


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5T|65F|mix|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Capitol Commons Scale Model*
> 
> diana_capitolcommons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Park*
> 
> miguel_iloveyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diana_capitolcommons


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> gratefuliiiris


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL PRIMARIES' 53 Benitez [2T|9F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



oceanairerhotel said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Monarch Parksuites [4T|17F(2)&16F(2)|res]*
*@ Aseana City, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



oceanairerhotel said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*RED PLANET's Tune Hotel Aseana City [10F|hot]*
*@ ASEANA Business Park, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



oceanairerhotel said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA TOWER's Vertis North [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*











































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



walrus357 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [3T|59F|mix|res]*
*@ NOMA District, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



rrpontuya said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Pasig - Phase 1A [4T|9F|mix|res]*
*Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Avida Land


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Prime Taft [3T|22F+26F+30F|res]*
*Vito Cruz, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Avida Land


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Intima [29F|res]*
*@ Paco, Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Avida Land


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Asten [3T|27F|res]*
*@ Malugay cor. Yakal Sts., Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Avida Land


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Altura [2T|22F&27F|mix|res]*
*@ South Park District, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Avida Land


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Alabang [2T|27F|res]* 
*@ Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> My photo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [3T|59F|mix|res]*
*@ NOMA District, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Render:*



ajosh821 said:


> The Rise Makati Shangri-La


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Kintoy




----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*




























_ismalaysia_

















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Century Properties



Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's East Super Block*
*@ Bonifacio High Street (BHS), BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex Expansion*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*Largest Mall in Southeast Asia and 3rd Largest Mall in the World*
*1,100+ Stores - 482,878 m² (5.2 million sq ft) GLA*​Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​






































































































































*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [2T|53F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA TOWERS' South Park District [8T|mix|res]*
*National Rd., Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> engrbarinque


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Rhapsody Residences [9T|9F(1)&5F(8)|res]*
*@ East Service Rd., Sucat, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*
*Neo-Asian architectural style inspired community*




























































​
*Construction Updates:*



ffdeguzman said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Marc Joseph Del Rosario_


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest SkyPark Photos:*



> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _melailagan_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _raft3r_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Carabao:*
> 
> Front View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _gello2119_​
> Side View:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _oliviaoon_​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 542,980 m² as of Jan 2014)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Latest Photos:*



jval said:


> _itsmechrisstine_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's East Super Block*
*@ Bonifacio High Street (BHS), BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Latest Photos:*



proud cdo said:


> 4dx @ Bonifacio High street


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FBDC/AYALA MALL's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



chesterot said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Rhodel_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PRIME HOMES' Larossa Residences [11T|10F|res]*
*The Urban Botanical Community*
*@ Capitol Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



































































































​
*Construction Updates:*




jpdm said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia Expansion [3F|mall]*
*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193 m² GLA (Gross Leasable Area)] - After Expansion*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​











































































































*Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>





alexbam2006 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

*As of June 17, 2014*

*Structural* works at 12th flr. is 20% complete.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOMES' Levina Place [3T|7F|res]*
*Asian boutique concept community*
*@ Rosario, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*

*As of June 18, 2014*

*Entrance Gate* - Footing works is at 100%. On-going column works is now at 88%.









*Clubhouse* - Footing works is now at 44%.









*Selene Building:* Driven Piles - 100% ; Pile Cap - 61%









*Callista Building:* Driven Piles - 100% ; Pile Cap - 23%









*Amalthea Building:* Driven Piles - 100%







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI's Asteria Residences [7T|6F|res]*
*@ Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























































































































​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W City Center [28F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































 
*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FBDC/AYALA MALL's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



chesterot said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## [dx]

June 19, 2014


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [3T|15F|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Bigger Render:*



todjikid said:


> http://www.casinolifemagazine.com/article/manila-bay-resorts-‘real-life-wonderland-‘


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's E-Com Center [5T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Retz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Megacitizens_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ThirdCoastRyan_
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CITADINES' Millenium Ortigas [30F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Retz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EMPIRE EAST's Pioneer Woodlands [6T|36F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


> June 19, 2013
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _edsy_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [3T|15F|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _06|13|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _edsy_


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

Here an architect working in brasil , but leaving soon this country and why not moving to manila heheh i will see what is going on in the future and we will see with my wife !


----------



## Andro1209

triodegradable said:


> Here an architect working in brasil , but leaving soon this country and why not moving to manila heheh i will see what is going on in the future and we will see with my wife !


If you are fine with the big cities of Brazil (Sao Paulo, Rio de Janeiro) you should be fine with Manila which is also large and crowded, but a little safer.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Render:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



crossboneka said:


> bgc-TFC by crossboneka, on Flickr​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _property24_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _property24_
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*Construction Updates:*



IslandSon.PH said:


> @azeljic


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*H2O VENTURES' World Hotel & Residences Makati [40F|hot|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Latest Render:*



IslandSon.PH said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [3T|59F|mix|res]*
*@ NOMA District, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Latest Render:*



cyrusal said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*




































*Latest Render:*



Jose Mari said:


> _skyscrapercenter_


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



crossboneka said:


> bgc-TFC by crossboneka, on Flickr​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _property24_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _property24_
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*Latest Render:*



Jose Mari said:


> _skyscrapercenter_


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## xxxriainxxx

^^ Construction updates on Manila Bay Resort please?? Thanks!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Photo:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> kennethologist


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



carlocanete said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EURO TOWERS' Vivaldi Residences [2T|38F|res]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Mezza II Residences [43F|res]*
*Sta. Mesa, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​
> *03.20.2014*
> hosted on photobucket.com


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*Casa Ermita Del Pilar [xxF|hot|pro]*
*Ermita, Manila*​



IslandSon.PH said:


> link


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Lumiere Residences [2T|37F|res]*
*Pasig Blvd cor. Shaw Blvd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*

*As of June 19, 2014:*

On-going construction of podium is at 35.3%. Overall construction progress is at 9.98% for structural works.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's Verawood Residences [7T|5F|res]*
*@ Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



> *As of June 20, 2014:*
> 
> *Wisteria Building:* 3rd floor Concreting. Level progress is at 10.91%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lime Building:* Upper Ground Floor Concreting. Level progress is at 7.06%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CLUBHOUSE*: Lower Ground Floor Concreting. Level progress is at 12%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ENTRANCE GATE/GUARDHOUSE:* On-going plastering works now at 30%.


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Y.archbog

this city is growing rapidly.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PHILREALTY's The Icon Plaza [40F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> ianfresco​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> jobcrossfit16​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> thejericgalvez​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> thejericgalvez​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FOCUS GLOBAL's Twenty-Four Seven McKinley [24F|off]*
*(formerly SLA Prime Ventures Corp.)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> woobinjibs​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> darkhalf888​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> markjerome13666​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> denissekiss​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Sun Residences & Mall [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Welcome Rotunda, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​
> *06.22.2014*
> hosted on photobucket.com


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Photo:*



kennethologist said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



carlocanete said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> jerwinism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamaronchen​



Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> ​
> bgc-TFC2 by crossboneka, on Flickr


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI's One Castilla Place [27F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS The Magnolia Mall and Residences [4T|mix|u/c]* 
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​ 

























































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



joesansoon said:


> A happy couple getting married in The Venice Piazza. (Sourced at Theme's & motifs)


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



808 state said:


> by Blueleo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [2T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



808 state said:


> by Blueleo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AYALA LAND's Makati North [6T|mix]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

Nice


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*































































*Latest Render:*



> IslandSon.PH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IslandSon.PH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anakngpasig said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



momojojo said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*















































*Vertis North and Arca South*










*Arca South Transport Terminal*








*Latest Render:*



[email protected] said:


> Arbor Lanes Phase 1 Project latest Render:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amenities:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arborlanesarcasouth.com/project/
> 
> Intermodal System:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://arcasouth.ph/highly-networked-intermodal-transport-system/intermodal-view/





[email protected] said:


>





evangelicum said:


> Arca South Phase One Timeline


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



agent_008 said:


> Update


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EMPIRE EAST's Kasara Urban Resort Residences [6T|30F|mix|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig CIty, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



davemap2010 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## elletiong

Anybody know what's going up between Kidzania and One Serendra West Tower?


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _David Madrid_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [3T|15F|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _David Madrid_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _David Madrid_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's E-Com Center [10F|mix|bpo]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _David Madrid_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia [mix]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​




















































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _David Madrid_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Shell Residences [4T|16F|res]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © smdc_ph





Jose Mari said:


> _David Madrid_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

excellent projects


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA LAND's Wil Tower Mall [2T|2F|mix|res]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Update:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's Lopez Centre [19F|mix|off]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © alexationofsort​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Asten [3T|27F|res]*
*@ Malugay cor. Yakal Sts., Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ito ba yun?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © joseramilgarce​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [2T|53F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © thecondoexplorer​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ©francesmeris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © rrdelacruz​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [3T|59F|mix|res]*
*@ NOMA District, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



cyrusal said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Grant Obreta_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> edwardespiritu​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*




































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> jairabin​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ARTHALAND's ArthaLand Tower [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*

*As of June 20, 2014:*

*North Tower:* Structural work progress of Roofdeck is at 100%. *Amenity Area:* Over-all progress - 80%; *Playcourt Area* - On-going structural works now at 30%; *Clubhouse* - 60%






 
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Shine Residences [21F|res]*
*(Formerly SMDC's SM Rose Residences)*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> cesvitan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PDC's PANORAMA [17F|off]*
*@ 34th St., BGC, Taguig City*



























*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> meriist​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MDI Corporate Center [17F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























[/QUOTE]

*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> jobcrossfit16​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia Expansion [3F|mall]*
*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193 m² GLA (Gross Leasable Area)] - After Expansion*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​











































































































*Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _Megacitizens_


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*Museum Of Modern Arts [mix]*
*@ Pasig City, Metro Manila*​



Dudungha said:


> *MUSEUM OF MODERN ARTS*
> _BUDJI + ROYAL
> Architecture + Design _


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Render:*

















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _
> theshanglifestyle_


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND/MOHG’s Mandarin Oriental Manila Hotel [mix|hot]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Location:*



cyrusal said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [2T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



cyrusal said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Bay Garden Club & Residences [14T|20F|mix|res]*
*@ ParkMet Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila* 








































































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Four Season Riviera [4T|32F|res]*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's The Capital Towers [3T|38F|res]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Oriental Garden Makati [3T|31F|res]*[
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Riverview Mansion [34F|res]*
*@ Binondo, Manila*

















*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> rjsmariano​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Latest Render:*



Jose Mari said:


> *longopark*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> Alimak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alimak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [3T|59F|mix|res]*
*@ NOMA District, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Alimak said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> notaphotographerchipshots​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


> taken by my Lumia 1520​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res|mix]*
*@ Capitol Commons, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FIRST FEDERATED's Torre de Santo Tomás [46F|res]*
*@ España Blvd, Across UST Campus, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



TheJMP617 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Lightton

_Impressed every time I see good projects building in Manila. Congratulation friends by doing good works._ _ My next visit: Philippinas_


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



beldum said:


> ​





up_mc said:


> *Specific Gravity*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *High Street*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


>





beldum said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VCF's Every Nation Building - Phase 2 [4F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Megacitizens*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _*Megacitizens*_


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































source[/QUOTE]

*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> acebriel​





mhek said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest SkyPark Photos:*



Jose Mari said:


> _*Megacitizens*_


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*Thomasian Alumni Center [12F|mix]*
*@ Univ. of Santo Tomás, España Blvd, Manila*​



beldum said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EPPI's Eton Tower Makati [40F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _*Wayne Nox*_


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Photo:*



Jose Mari said:


> _*Megacitizens*_


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _*Megacitizens*_


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _*Megacitizens*_


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _*Megacitizens*_


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> Less than a month old pics


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ©duane_mangana​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*













































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ©juanski​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EPPI's Eton Tower Makati [40F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> ©wesleyodango​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ABS-CBN's KidZania Manila [com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FIRST FEDERATED's Torre de Santo Tomás [46F|res]*
*@ España Blvd, Across UST Campus, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Shazzam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazzam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Corporate Plaza [4T|mix]*
*@ BGC Park Triangle, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​


> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *bgcoffice*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *rockandwood*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VCF's Every Nation Building - Phase 2 [4F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ABS-CBN's KidZania Manila [com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © jvnunag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © jewelgarnetc​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


>





> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © inna_gavrylenko​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © inna_gavrylenko​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> rioumali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17hannahmae​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *
> Jepoy Photography*





> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © bendedthumb​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © jo_joyceorena​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © thedadan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*NSJB's Victoria de Makati [2T|41F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © riosaptaniar​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © belleberrie​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|54F&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _tripadvisor_


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*




























_ismalaysia_

















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *eurosport*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's The Levels [4T|35F-25F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ANCHOR LAND'S Manila 1590 [60F|res]*
*@ Chinatown, Masangkay St., Binondo, Manila*​



anchorman said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> lonjaurigue​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> chapooo25​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FOCUS GLOBAL's Twenty-Four Seven McKinley [24F|off]*
*(formerly SLA Prime Ventures Corp.)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> purmela​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*INC's EVM Convention Center [12F|con]*
*@ Net25 Compound, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Ysrael said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> raleene​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest SkyPark Photos:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Children's Playground:*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Avenida [2T|35T|res]*
*@ Doroteo Jose St., Sta. Cruz, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Cubao [3T|35T|res]*
*@ P. Tuazon, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Shaw [2T|39F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa [2T|35T|res]*
*@ V. Mapa St., Sta. Mesa, Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA STEP's Bicutan [6T|8F|res]*
*Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Nova [20T|5F|mix|res]*
*Novaliches, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Pasig - Phase 1A [4T|9F|mix|res]*
*Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Pasig - Phase 1B [3T|9F|mix|res]*
*San Miguel, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> muchosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0608 by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_0603 by muchobannedido, on Flickr
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> IMG_0612 by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> IMG_0598 by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



TheRick said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © ecguinto​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © fritztenebro​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's The Linear Makati [2T|24F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © mohawkclaw​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © eunjijkim​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



boncedrick said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



boncedrick said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Photos:*



jhomai14 said:


>



Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*VISTA LAND's Vista City [mix|CBD]*
*@ South of Manila, Las Piñas & Muntinlupa Cities, Metro Manila*


















*Brittany Portofino*





















































*Latest Photo:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Evia Lifestyle Center by Vista Malls*





Baliwagueño_ako! said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FILINVEST's Megablock [4T|25F|off]*
*@ Filinvest, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*​



ajosh821 said:


> *michaelbanakarchitect*​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*STONEBRIDGE's Sonria Madrigal Business Park [23F|res]*
*@ Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> SONRIA by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's The Levels [4T|35F-25F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> THE LEVELS by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ASCOTT's Somerset Alabang Manila [22F|mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> SAM by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Filinvest One and Two [2T|15F|off]*
*@ Northgate Complex, Filinvest City*
*Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> FILINVEST 2 by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> 
> FILINVEST 3 by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AEON Prime's Aeon Center [17F|off]*
*@ Northgate Complex, Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> AEONPRIME by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's ArthaLand Tower [27F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> IMG_0612 by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI's Brio Tower [37F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Gudalupe Viejo, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Site Development Plan:*



kingofthenorth said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*The Theater at Solaire:*

LOBBY:







LEVEL 2:







LEVEL 3 FOYER:







THE THEATER:
















STAGE and SEAT PLAN:



alexbam2006 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*Thomasian Alumni Center [12F|mix]*
*@ Univ. of Santo Tomás Campus, España Blvd, Manila*




​
*Construction Updates:*



TheJMP617 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Grass Residences [5T|40F(3)&45F(2)|res]*
*@ SM City North EDSA Mall Complex*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*



























*Tower 4 & 5:*








*Latest Render for T4 & T5:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> ManilaMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ManilaMetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Transporter89 said:


> Megawide


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex Expansion*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*Largest Mall in Southeast Asia and 4th Largest Mall in the World*
*1,100+ Stores - 482,878 m² (5.2 million sq ft) GLA*​Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​






































































































































*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


> Carpark Building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _my photo_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## lampz

ang Super bilis ng mga developments sa manila )

lalo na sa loob ng BGC at Makati..

it seems PH will be as expensive as singapore+HK within 10-15 years from now =) with regards to property

proud to be pinoy! =)


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



Jose Mari said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*













































*Construction Updates:*

















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's AMA Tower Residences [34F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FIRST FEDERATED's Torre de Santo Tomás [46F|res]*
*@ España Blvd, Across UST Campus, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



beldum said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA MALL's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*















































































[/CENTER]

*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ofw_cebu said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*




























_ismalaysia_

















*Construction Updates:*



ofw_cebu said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ofw_cebu said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ofw_cebu said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> neilevangelista​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA RESIDENCE's The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



patr said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



patr said:


> ​





patr said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate [6T|mix]*
*formerly Makati North* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Latest Render:*



flip2_0 said:


> http://www.interaksyon.com/lifestyl...-top-4-lifestyle-spots-in-makati-citys-future​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Latest Render:*

Theater - 1,500 seats:



flip2_0 said:


> http://www.interaksyon.com/lifestyl...-top-4-lifestyle-spots-in-makati-citys-future


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> https://flic.kr/p/ovh9Ji by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> https://flic.kr/p/ovh9Ji by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> https://flic.kr/p/ovh9Ji by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> https://flic.kr/p/ovh9Ji by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's Lopez Centre [19F|mix|off]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> https://flic.kr/p/ovh9Ji by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*H2O VENTURES' World Hotel & Residences Makati [40F|hot|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> https://flic.kr/p/ovh9Ji by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest Photos:*



3cr said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> patr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SAN MIGUEL's Makati Diamond Residences [28F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *rachelinireland*​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



TheRick said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



TheRick said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*INC's EVM Convention Center [12F|con]*
*@ Net25 Compound, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



<leisure> said:


> 07.22.2014 Photos mine


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



boncedrick said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*HOTEL of ASIA's Hotel 101 Manila [15F|hot]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Retz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Demimar Madrid*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Demimar Madrid*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Demimar Madrid*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Demimar Madrid*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Latest Renders:*



Jose Mari said:


> *foreland-realty*


*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Demimar Madrid*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Verte [2T|29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*














































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Demimar Madrid*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Demimar Madrid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hisashi Hirajo*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*










Jose Mari said:


> *Karina Ayap*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



DCRJ said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res|mix]*
*@ Capitol Commons, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL's The Podium Mall & Tower Expansion - 2nd Phase [2T|42F&47F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



2014-06-15-9206 by crossboneka, on Flickr


2014-06-15-9205 by crossboneka, on Flickr​
*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> http://s246.photobucket.com/user/vavaboom2k7/media/IMG_9612.jpg.html​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## zilze

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *W City Center [28F|com]*
> *@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Construction Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:​




Wow, this is an amazing residential quaters. I initially thought it was a hotel, then I read the post and saw it was a condominium.
I like the architectural facade.​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

FYI, W City Center is a 29-story project offering 55,000 sqm of premium office space and four floors of retail to be completed in 2016.

Link: http://www.philstar.com/real-estate/2014/03/07/1297853/bgc-office-rents-return-pre-crisis-levels-expansion-strong-demand


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ABS-CBN's KidZania Manila [com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> empoyan​





ajosh821 said:


>





muchosan said:


> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*






















































[/QUOTE]

*Construction Update:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jojod said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> DSC_0226 by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0236 by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0228 by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0225 by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> DSC_0228 by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0225 by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Verte [2T|29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> DSC_0225 by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> 
> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> 
> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> 
> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project Proposal*

*Manila Bay Complex [mix|pro]*
*@ Paseo de Luneta, Manila*​



IslandSon.PH said:


> SAMOO NY





IslandSon.PH said:


>





IslandSon.PH said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|com]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Photos:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> prettiethree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shelleypot​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Photo:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Francis Familiar*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ABS-CBN's KidZania Manila [com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> DSC_0232 by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0238 by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *francis familiar*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *francis familiar*​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *francis familiar*​





Jose Mari said:


> *Jvp Mercs*​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *francis familiar*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ZipMatch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *francis familiar*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Heights Residences [4T|35F(1)+30F(2)+25F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City, Araneta Center*
*Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Parkview Residences [3T|33F(2)+31F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City, Araneta Center*
*Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model Photos:*



DCRJ said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> she_travelstheworld
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cityofdreamsmanila​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *francis familiar*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Air Transport:*



walrus357 said:


> mon perez​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *francis familiar*​





MunichSwiss said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *francis familiar*





reyvil888 said:


> marquemyshots​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *francis familiar*





Jose Mari said:


> Rosemarie Abarra Caasi​





reyvil888 said:


> marquemyshots​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Gerry Madronio​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*



evangelicum said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Patti Agnes​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan Umblas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patti Agnes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue 1 & 2 [2T|47F|52F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City, C5, QC, Metro Manila*


























































































​
*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Photo:*



Jose Mari said:


> *jperthllave*​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

As of Sep 1, 2014:

Tower C









Tower D









Tower E









Tower F







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*






















































*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Vertis North, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Win Del​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model Photos:*



reyvil888 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gerry Madronio​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *philippinescondominium*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *philippinescondominium*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> *philippinescondominium*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> *philippinescondominium*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers 9th Avenue [2T|19F&22F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORION Tower [11F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
























































source​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDI Corporate Center [17F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


> Taken Today


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ABS-CBN's KidZania Manila [com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [48F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest SkyPark Photos:*



Jose Mari said:


> Florence Sison​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*PYRAMID's ADB Avenue Tower [40F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Photo:*



Jose Mari said:


> alfonso ereve​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## skylinerway

I've been to some of these towers. Philippines has some of the coolest towers around. A must place to go if your a sky scraper enthusiast.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex Expansion*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*Largest Mall in Southeast Asia and 4th Largest Mall in the World*
*1,100+ Stores - 482,878 m² (5.2 million sq ft) GLA*​Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​






































































































































*Construction Updates:*

*Solar Panels on rooftop of Parking Building:*



jval said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
























































source​
*Construction Updates:*

As of August 2014:








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*






















































*Construction Updates:*

As of August 2014:








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

As of August 2014:


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



cyrusal said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



cyrusal said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [2T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Grass Residences [5T|40F(3)&45F(2)|res]*
*@ SM City North EDSA Mall Complex*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*



























*Tower 4 & 5:*








*Latest Render for T4 & T5:*


























*Construction Updates:*

















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' Sorrel Residences [27F|res]*
*Sta. Mesa, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

As of September 16, 2014:

*Finishing Works* is 98% complete









*Swimming Pool* is 80% complete







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' The Amaryllis [22F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

As of September 16, 2014:

*Building Construction* is 90.85% complete







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*

As of September 15, 2014:

*North Tower:* Structural work progress is at 100%. Dry Works: On-going finishing works from 38th floor to Roofdeck. 







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Zinnia Towers [2T|35F|res]*
*@ Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

As of September 9, 2014:

(Left) *South Tower* is 5% complete; (Right) *North Tower* is 43% complete; Site Devt & Amenities 31% complete.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Uner Construction*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



samercold said:


> pictures from @jorgecdeleon and @allisonmarcellana​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ALVEO LAND's The Veranda [4T|12F|mix|res]*
*@ARCA South Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria Station II [2T|46F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Vinia Residences + Versaflats [26F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Bgy. Philam, Quezon City*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana:
:cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Viridian [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*











































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|54F&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*



Jose Mari said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



boncedrick said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 542,980 m² as of Jan 2014)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Latest Photos:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' La Verti Residences [2T|40F|res]*
*@ Taft Ave., Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*

As of September 20, 2014:

*South Tower* is 91 % complete.









*Amenities* is 95% complete.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Arista Place [11T|6F|res]*
*Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
*Asian Tropical Resort-inspired residential community*



































































































*Construction Updates:*

As of September 20, 2014:

*Magnus Building* is 98% complete.









*Optima Building* is 75% complete.









*Ultima Building* is 72% complete.









*Melhor Building* is 62% complete.









*Prima Building* is 42% complete.






 
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [3T|59F|mix|res]*
*@ NOMA District, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Alimak said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*VISTA RESIDENCES' Vista Shaw [2T|38F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> yksbosconovitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karlosaurus_rex​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS/FEDERAL LAND's Axis Residences [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



daddyjer said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



bacolodchamp said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA RESIDENCES' Vista Taft 1344 [42F|mix|res]*
*@ University Belt, Taft Ave, Manila*​



thomasian said:


> hosted on photobucket.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ABS-CBN's KidZania Manila [com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> muchosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0904 by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0903 by muchobannedido, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muchosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muchosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> 
> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> 
> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> 
> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's McKinley Exchange Tower [6F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



boncedrick said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*foreland-realty*

[/QUOTE]

*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> IMG_0834 by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> IMG_0820 by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_0830 by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> 
> . by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Pearl Place [2T|37F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



daddyjer said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Avida Montane [39F|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



q9 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> menandro31​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*OCEANVILLE's Army Navy Club Boutique Hotel[mix|hot]*
*Restoration/Redevelopment of Army Navy Club*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*​



Mikaztro said:


>


*Latest Render:*



hakz2007 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Scale Model:*



Jose Mari said:


> Malou Lorenzo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*

As of September 23, 2014

*Building completion* is - 25. 68%, Structural works at 2nd flr., Masonry works at 9f to 11f Finishing works – 5f to 7f







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



red_archer said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*NSJB's Isabelle de Valenzuela [4T|11F|mix|res]*
*@ MacArthur Hwy, Valenzuela City, Metro Manila*













































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*NSJB's Victoria de Tomas Morato [45F|res]*
*@ Tomas Morato, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*NSJB's Victoria de Manila 2 [45F|mix|res]*
*@ Taft Ave cor Gen Malvar, Malate, Manila*































































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chesterot said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chesterot said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Greymar Fajardo​





chesterot said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest Photos:*



jval said:


> *NIU by Vikings opening this October 1!*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Yacine P​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Yacine P​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMDC's SM Shine Residences [21F|res]*
*(Formerly SMDC's SM Rose Residences)*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*Del Rosario Law Building [18F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> tonjiemangao​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> gavqrennsportdesign​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Video Tour:*



Neptune87 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [48F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Video Tour:*



Neptune87 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































*Video Tour:*



Neptune87 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*



Neptune87 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*

















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's The Residences at COMMONWEALTH [8T|mix|res]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































​
*Construction Updates:*



































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*CENTURY's NOVA by Century [31T|12F|mix]*
*@ NOVA Eco Park, Novaliches, Quezon City, Metro Manila*















































*[email protected]*












































*Latest Render:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NUVO LAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*











































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original Photo Owners, to all obsessed SSC Posters and to all SSC Mods !!! :banana: :cheers:*


----------



## msquaredb

Incredible. Manila is really exploding. I feel like Manila is probably the most underrated/least known big global city by Americans.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Steven Keating​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

dp


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



agent_008 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest Photos:*



MakatiBoy said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

nice


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> muchobannedido
> 
> 
> muchobannedido​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> muchobannedido
> 
> 
> muchobannedido​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> muchobannedido
> 
> 
> muchobannedido​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res|mix]*
*@ Capitol Commons, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Transporter89 said:


> The Royalton at Capital Commons


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Shaw [2T|39F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> m0a by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ETON's Eton Centris [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


New Master Plan
















*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA RESIDENCES' Symphony Towers [2T|24F|res]*
*@ South Triangle, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Cubao [3T|35T|res]*
*@ P. Tuazon, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Little Baguio Terraces [6T|20F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



rjrcasanova said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Pioneer Woodlands [6T|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



rjrcasanova said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Kasara Urban Resort Residences [6T|30F|mix|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig CIty, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



rjrcasanova said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Paseo Heights [30F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



dreamcityph said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Greenbelt Hamilton [31F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Update:*



dreamcityph said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



dreamcityph said:


> TWO CENTRAL:
> 
> 
> THREE CENTRAL:
> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> ssc by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

Cool


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Fort Victoria [3T|(1)49F&(2)45F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Albert N. Centeno​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITADINES' Millenium Ortigas [30F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' TERA Tower I [20F|bpo|off]*
*@ Bridgetowne Business Park, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITYLAND's Pines Peak Tower [2T|27F|res*]
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*​ 

















*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> [/B]8d9dd6.jpg.html]​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITYLAND's Grand Central Residences [3T|40F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Sapphire Bloc [4T|48F(2)+40F+38F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA RESIDENCE's The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate [6T|mix]*
*formerly Makati North* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*











































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



tim7 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



romanwaquiz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5T|65F|mix|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Location:*



krosfingaz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Tuscany Private Estate [7T|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Photo:*



Blueleo said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> muchobannedido​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Center [15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © juanski.ph​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



pfb82 said:


> North tower as of 10/6/14


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC's SM Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Scale Model:*



cyrusal said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*































































*Photo Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex Expansion*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*Largest Mall in Southeast Asia and 4th Largest Mall in the World*
*World’s Largest Solar-Powered Mall*
*1,100+ Stores - 482,878 m² (5.2 million sq ft) GLA*​Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​





























































































































*Construction Updates:*



krezilicious said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Tower C:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tower D:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tower E:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tower F:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's López Tower [19F|mix|off]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jasetiojanco said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*



































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © yenmirto​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> christineangelao4​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> christineangelao4​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SSI's Central Square [7F|mall]*
*@ North West Block, Bonifacio High Street Extension*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




​
*Photo Updates:*



chesterot said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [3T|59F|mix|res]*
*@ NOMA District, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Latest Render:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Estancia Mall [5F|mix]*
*@ Capitol Commons, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jrommel said:


> image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DATA LAND's The Olive Place [2T|50F&48F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITY SUPER's Landmark Trinoma Expansion [2F|com] *
*@ Trinoma Mall, North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

great projects


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © mgeyo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa [2T|35T|res]*
*@ V. Mapa St., Sta. Mesa, Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's Shell Residences [4T|16F|res]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



cgtotz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's Breeze Residences [40F|res]*
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



cgtotz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Altura [2T|22F&27F|mix|res]*
*@ South Park District, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



cgtotz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



cgtotz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



cgtotz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers BGC 9th Avenue [2T|19F&22F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



cgtotz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers BGC 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



cgtotz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Verte [2T|29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



cgtotz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Vertis North, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



cgtotz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC's SM Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Render:*












































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © renatasuccu​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Paseo Heights [30F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



cgtotz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 542,980 m² as of Jan 2014)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Latest Photo:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's The Levels [4T|35F-25F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



cgtotz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Vinia Residences + Versaflats [26F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Bgy. Philam, Quezon City*


















*Construction Updates:*



cgtotz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria Sports Tower 2 [2T|46F|res]*
*(formerly NSJB's Victoria Station II)*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Render:*






























































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

Nice !


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*@ Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



hakz2007 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 542,980 m² as of Jan 2014)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Latest Photos:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers One Union Place [3T|17F|res]*
*@ Arca South, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Render:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Latest Render:*



wjimmy74 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Vertis North, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



cgtotz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA RESIDENCE's The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



thedmciproperty said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jasetiojanco said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 542,980 m² as of Jan 2014)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 1220 shops, 270 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Latest Photos:*



> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©*meonavarro​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © astrokevkev​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © themervfilm​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © hmphilippines​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*Latest Photos:*



> Monchhichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monchhichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All photos by Bruce Casanova​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*Latest Photos:*



> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _metromagph_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _kristoffnavalcruz_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _derwinjan_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _untoeknee_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _pajammy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _pajammy_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _samleegc_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _kutchigingging_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _lexybheibhie_​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*Latest Photos:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Harsh Sahay​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Harsh Sahay​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Harsh Sahay​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Awsat said:


> By David Madrid​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © gonglen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © jaycaranza​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*Del Rosario Law Building [18F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © jsncruz​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> alex81h said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alex81h said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alex81h said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © randomran​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Under Construction:*



GradeOne said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AVIDA TOWERS' Capital House [27F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



ajosh821 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avidacondo*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Latest Photo:*



ajosh821 said:


> Megaworld Corporation​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> iamemjhayfeli​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Verve is now under excavation!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamemjhayfeli​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*formerly Avida Vertica [39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



q9 said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> thebaghag​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebaghag​
> *


*



neil02 said:






































Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original Photo Owners, to all obsessed SSC Posters and to all SSC Mods !!! :banana: :cheers:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MOLDEX's Grand Riviera Suites [57F|res]*
*Ermita, Manila*



























*Latest Photo:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © dodongchrisjuan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project Proposal*

*OCEANVILLE's Army Navy Club Boutique Hotel[mix|hot]*
*Restoration/Redevelopment of Army Navy Club*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*​



Mikaztro said:


>


*Video Tour:*



mayrilesngtren said:


> *Army and Navy Club: Restoration | Rehabilitation | Repurpose | Redevelopment *
> 
> by Palafox Associates


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chillendawg said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Photo:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © abenson.com.ph​





neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © abenson.com.ph​





neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|mall]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Photos:*



ajosh821 said:


> Central Garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *a_constant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *jackydesales*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *applemariaa*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 542,980 m² as of Jan 2014)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 1220 shops, 270 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Latest Photos:*

The Newly opened Pull & Bear at the Mega Fashion Hall:



jval said:


>





jval said:


> _images courtesy of Rappler_​





Monchhichi said:


> FB​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Pearl Place [2T|37F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Constrution*

*CITYLAND's Pines Peak Tower [2T|27F|res*]
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*​ 

















*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Constuction*

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


>





skyscraper2012 said:


> © emireex​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Photo:*



Jose Mari said:


> d.zarcal​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> d.zarcal​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> d.zarcal​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *d.zarcal*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA RESIDENCE's The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © jon_galorian​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC's Fame Residences [4T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


> Garden Villas
> 
> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's López Tower [19F|mix|off]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EPPI's Eton Tower Makati [40F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © liga_ja​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*H2O VENTURES' World Hotel & Residences Makati [40F|hot|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © lemondrop_nomad​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Emmanuel Pader​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Circuit Makati [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> iamgilbertgarcia


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's Trees Residences [19T|7F|mix|res]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Sea Residences [6T|15F|res]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Latest Photo:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © condopinas​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Shell Residences [4T|16F|res]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © condopinas​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

Cool proyecta


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Avenida [2T|35T|res]*
*@ Doroteo Jose St., Sta. Cruz, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © vickyrl​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*TRAVELLER INTERNATIONAL's Marriott Grand Ballroom [mix|hot]*
*Resorts World Manila - Phase 2 Expansion @ Newport City Complex*
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER INTERNATIONAL's Marriott Hotel Annex - West Wing [10F|hot]*
*Resorts World Manila - Phase 2 Expansion @ Newport City Complex*
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Filinvest One and Two [2T|15F|off]*
*@ Northgate Complex, Filinvest City*
*Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> mrbinondo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jayo Santiago​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jayo Santiago​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jayo Santiago​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jayo Santiago​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jayo Santiago​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jayo Santiago​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jayo Santiago​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jayo Santiago​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> mrbinondo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayo Santiago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrbinondo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jayo Santiago​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Heights Residences [4T|35F(1)+30F(2)+25F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City, Araneta Center*
*Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Parkway Residences [3T|28F|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City, Araneta Center*
*Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Photo Updates:*



> neil02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neil02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Parkview Residences [3T|33F(2)+31F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City, Araneta Center*
*Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



































*Photo Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ACCOR's Novotel Manila [25F|hot]*
*@ Araneta Center, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mark Sapding​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mark Spading​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> David Montasco​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Pearl Place [2T|37F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> mrbinondo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Victor Nguyen​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> David Montasco​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL PRIMARIES' 53 Benitez [2T|9F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*





































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/editor/removeformat.gif
















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53 Benitez*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*









Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*BAYSWATER's 27 Annapolis [45F|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> brirea said:
> 
> 
> 
> *As of Oct 18, 2014*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brirea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Photo:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Pearl Place [2T|37F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


> kristineym


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 542,980 m² as of Jan 2014)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Latest Photo:*



Monchhichi said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © j_spec1​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscraper2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © cl1ck​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




tim7 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA STEP's Bicutan - Phase 1 [6T|8F|res]*
*Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Nova [20T|5F|mix|res]*
*Novaliches, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Pasig - Phase 1A [4T|9F|mix|res]*
*@ Eusebio Ave, Brgy. San Miguel, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Sucat [9T|7F|mix|res]*
*Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Avenida [2T|35T|res]*
*@ Doroteo Jose St., Sta. Cruz, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Cubao [3T|35T|res]*
*@ P. Tuazon, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Shaw [2T|39F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa [2T|35T|res]*
*@ V. Mapa St., Sta. Mesa, Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Render:*



reyvil888 said:


> *Hyatt Hotel (City of Dreams Manila)* Front Office and Lobby


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|mall]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Photos:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> filly_911​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Botanika Nature Residences [3T|15F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Render:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MAJOR's Space U-Belt [38F|mix|condormitel]*
*(Condominium + Dormitory + Hotel)*
*@ University Belt, CM Recto, Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MAJOR's Space San Marcelino [28F|mix|condormitel]*
*(Condominium + Dormitory + Hotel)*
*@ San Marcelino, Ermita, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MAJOR's Space Romualdez [28F|mix|condormitel]*
*(Condominium + Dormitory + Hotel)*
*@ D. Romualdez, Ermita, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MAJOR's Space Taft [30F|mix|condormitel]*
*(Condominium + Dormitory + Hotel)*
*@ Taft, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

Awesome


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FIRST FEDERATED's Torre de Santo Tomás [46F|res]*
*@ España Blvd, Across UST Campus, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Torre De Sto. Tomas said:


> *Lobby of The One Grand Centre:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torre De Sto. Tomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torre De Sto. Tomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Czarina Santiago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgardo Gateriana Potot​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Grace Residences [4T|20F(3)&12F|mix|res|pro]*
*@ Ususan, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> jizchung​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Olive Ramos Cadelina​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Olive Ramos Cadelina​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

dp


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> yaydk​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL's The Podium Mall & Tower Expansion - 2nd Phase [2T|42F&47F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



2014-06-15-9206 by crossboneka, on Flickr


2014-06-15-9205 by crossboneka, on Flickr​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> yaydk​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITADINES' Millenium Ortigas [30F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Sapphire Bloc [4T|48F(2)+40F+38F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's Fame Residences [4T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Central EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Render:*



ajosh821 said:


> thegoodguyssmdc​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> Roy Castaneda​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's W.H. Taft Residences [30F|res]*
*@ Taft Ave., Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Treize said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's Green Residences [50F|res]*
*@ Taft Ave, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Treize said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA RESIDENCE's The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Sapphire Bloc [4T|48F(2)+40F+38F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia Expansion [3F|mall]*
*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193 m² GLA] - After Expansion*
*7th Largest Mall in the World [406,962 m² GLA (4.38 million ft²) 1080+Stores] - Current*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​











































































































*Photo Updates:*



jval said:


> MOA's Christmas Display


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rommel Tuplano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chu Quitaleg Suarez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marilou Magallanes Carvajal​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHORLAND's Oxford Parksuites [40F|res|pro]*
*@ Chinatown, Sta. Cruz, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Retz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> MINORU SATAKE​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Latest Render:*



reyvil888 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> pana​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Brio Tower [37F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Gudalupe Viejo, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



iareCarlo said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Julius Edmund Acido​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> John Joseph Reyes​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julius Edmund Acido​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Joseph Reyes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Julius Edmund Acido​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Julius Edmund Acido​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



SC95 said:


> ​





tchitz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



dreamcityph said:


> Update as of October 2014:
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Transporter89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Alcazaren​
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> BGC My City​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> BGC My City​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> BGC My City​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> BGC My City​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## robhood

Impressive projects from manila!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FOCUS GLOBAL's Twenty-Four Seven McKinley [24F|off]*
*(formerly SLA Prime Ventures Corp.)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Carlou Pano​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Latest Render:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Hyatt City of Dreams Manila*
> 
> _*Lobby*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cafe Entrance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hyatt Pool Area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Exclusive Club Lounge*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Hyatt Twin Rooms*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *City of Dreams Manila*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Escala Salcedo [36F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Latest Render:*



hakz2007 said:


> source


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*COLBORNE's Torre Central [30F|mix|res]*
*@ University Belt, España Blvd, Across UST Campus, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



TheJMP617 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PJDC's University Towers*
*@ University Belt, Manila*


*PJDC's University Tower [23F|res] - España, Sampaloc, Manila*










*PJDC's University Tower 2 [32F|res] - España, Sampaloc, Manila*










*PJDC's University Tower P. Noval [47F|res] - España, Sampaloc, Manila*










*PJDC's University Tower Malate [38F|res] - Malate, Manila*








*Construction Updates:*

University Tower P. Noval



TheJMP617 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Philippines [27F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Hans Wilsdorf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hans Wilsdorf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest News Update:*

*Congratulations to **SM Aura Premier** for winning the* 
*2014 Asia Pacific Shopping Center Silver Awards*
*(Design and Development, New Development Category)* 


















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's The Capital Towers [3T|38F|res]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























*Latest Render:*



hakz2007 said:


> *Beijing*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



boncedrick said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*



Jose Mari said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



boncedrick said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 542,980 m² as of Jan 2014)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Latest Photo:*



jval said:


> Crate & Barrel Store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _buddhabanana_​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SSI's Central Square [7F|mall]*
*@ North West Block, Bonifacio High Street Extension*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




​
*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Latest Photos:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's W.H. Taft Residences [30F|res]*
*@ Taft Ave., Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC PREMIER's Fame Residences [4T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*



kaitaten said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Center [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off):*







*Construction Updates:*

*Five E-com Center*



Jose Mari said:


> Carlo Don Venturina Cruz​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FIRST GOLDEN's Grand Residences España 2 [40F|mix|res]*
*(across UST Campus - Engineering Building)*
*@ University Belt, Lacson cor España, Sampaloc, Manila*




















thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate [6T|mix]*
*formerly Makati North* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*











































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Vipee DaVinci Flores​





OneBlueFire said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Vipee DaVinci Flores​





OneBlueFire said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*PHILREALTY's The Icon Plaza [40F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> chadiwariwa​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rlc Cma​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ayelle Baurile-Ollero​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia Expansion [3F|mall]*
*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193 m² GLA] - After Expansion*
*7th Largest Mall in the World [406,962 m² GLA (4.38 million ft²) 1080+Stores] - Current*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​











































































































*Photo Updates:*



timothy2170 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ZhongFa's Oceanaire Luxurious Residences [4T|17F|res]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Photo Updates:*



timothy2170 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Center [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off):*







*Construction Updates:*

*Five E-com Center*



timothy2170 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|mall]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Photos:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> Mommy Bloggers PH[/B]


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## ShadderdGlass

Ok... so the mall is going to be "Mall Of Asia".... It couldn't be the biggest mall in Asia unless you don't count Dubai's Mega Mall which is technically in the Middle East.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Photos:*



Jose Mari said:


> Armando Gamboa Dionisio


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Photos:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



OneBlueFire said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## ShadderdGlass

It either feels like manila always is building something crazy cool or its just reality....


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*































































*Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Megacitizens​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Megacitizens​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*The Theater at Solaire:*

LOBBY:







LEVEL 2:







LEVEL 3 FOYER:







THE THEATER:
















STAGE and SEAT PLAN:



alexbam2006 said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Paul Obispo​





Jose Mari said:


> J'pao Traquina​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamgilbertgarcia​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamgilbertgarcia​
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original Photo Owners, to all obsessed SSC Posters and to all SSC Mods !!! :banana: :cheers:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EPPI's Eton Tower Makati [40F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate [6T|mix]*
*formerly Makati North* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*











































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Hyatt City of Dreams Manila*

_*Lobby*_









*Cafe Entrance*









*Hyatt Pool Area*









*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Reynald Matimtim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordPrince Skeptron​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGC Cycle Philippines​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy De Roxas Jr.​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _11|24|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGC Cycle Philippines​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Randy De Roxas Jr.​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> BGC Cycle Philippines​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> BGC Cycle Philippines​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> The Fort & Mckinley Hill Properties​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*

As of November 15, 2014:



kingofthenorth said:


> *North Tower:* Structural work progress is at 100%. Dry Works: DRY WORKS - 98%. On-going finishing works at 38th Floor up to Roof deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dmcihomes.com/flair-towers?construction-updates=15473​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' La Verti Residences [2T|40F|res]*
*@ Taft Ave., Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*

As of November 13, 2014:




























*South Tower* is 91.5% complete and Amenities is 95.5% complete.







Source

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*

As of November 13, 2014:

Building completion is 19.08% complete (Floor: 29th ) 
















Source

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Sheridan Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*

As of November 12, 2014:

Overall site progress: 13.45%


















*Structural Works (South Tower):* Parking 5 to Parking 1 (100%), Ground Floor (71.58%), 2nd Floor (77.77%). Structural Progress is at 31.48%.









*Masonry Works (South Tower):* Parking 5 (100%), Parking 4 (100%), Parking 3 (100%), Parking 2 (80%), Ground Floor (10%)







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Zinnia Towers [2T|35F|res]*
*@ Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

As of November 20, 2014:

*North Tower:* 56.23% complete; Structural Works at 36th floor; Masonry Works at 29th floor; Finishing Works at 12th floor.









*South Tower:* 5.96% complete









On-going construction of the Clubhouse







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's One Castilla Place [27F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

As of November 20, 2014:

*Structural Works* at Penthouse Level, 97.22% complete; *Masonry Works* at 24th floor, 82.76% complete; *Finishing Works* at 10th floor, 44.83% complete.


































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' Sorrel Residences [27F|res]*
*Sta. Mesa, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

As of November 20, 2014:

On-going turn over of dress up units to Turn Over Group Department.









On-going turn over of exterior and common areas to Quality Management Department.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Lumiere Residences [2T|37F|res]*
*Pasig Blvd cor. Shaw Blvd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*

As of November 25, 2014:

Over-all structural works completion is now at 27.9%.









*Podium parking* structural works - 75.1%.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Viera Residences [27F|res]*
*@ Sct. Tuason, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

As of November 20, 2014:

*Building Construction:* 8.65% complete.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Photos:*



hakz2007 said:


> source​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Arista Place [11T|6F|res]*
*Asian Tropical - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*

As of November 20, 2014:

*Alpha Building* is 100% complete.









*Magnus Building* is 100% complete.









*Ultima Building]* is 75% complete.









*Palmaris Building* is 70% complete. 









*Melhor Building* is now 65% complete.









*Prima Building* is 50% complete. 







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Levina Place [3T|7F|res]*
*Asian Boutique - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Rosario, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*

As of November 18, 2014:

*Guard House:* Overall: 70%, Installation of Windows: 100%, Pavement at Main Entrance Driveway (Concreting Works): 90%, Painting Works: 25%









*Overall* construction progress in % of Levina Place site: 5%. Amenity Area (Clubhouse): Overall: 35%, Structural Works: 100%, Masonry Works: 10%, Balcony Railings: 60%, On-going Masonry Works, Installation of Undersheeting (Roofing Works), Installation of Railings. 









*Selene* - Overall: 4%, Columns at Parking Level: 63%, UGF: 5%. On-going Preparation for UGF.









*Callista* - Overall: 2%, Foundation: 100%.









*Amalthea* - Overall: 0.5%, Pushed Piles: 100%.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Latest Photo:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Edison Sy*​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Edison Sy*​





reyvil888 said:


> krysten_angel​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> deanthad​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL LAND's Rockwell Business Center [3T|15F|off]*
*Ortigas Ave, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Photo:*



ajosh821 said:


> chenst723​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Shaun Mellars​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Shaun Mellars​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SSI's Central Square [7F|mall]*
*@ North West Block, Bonifacio High Street Extension*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




​
*Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Danessa Lanceta Talabong​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Photos:*






























































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ NOMA District, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Alimak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alimak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alimak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alimak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' University of the Philippines (UP) Town Center [mix]*
*@ UP Diliman East Campus, Quezon City, Metro Manila*














































​
*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Pic Update:*



[dx] said:


> Jay Jallorina​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Latest Photos:*









*NOW OPEN.* The new Theatre at Solaire which will house the musical *'Chicago'* this December.









*GOOD ACOUSTICS.* Gerard Salonga says he is excited to play with the ABS-CBN Philharmonic Orchestra at the new theater.









*WORLD CLASS BALLET.* Liza Macuja-Elizarde and Ballet Manila.









*FILIPINO MUSICALS.* Robert Seña leads the singing of the second part of the show.









*FILIPINO MUSICALS.* Karylle and Isay Alvarez pay tribute to Filipino musicals.









*HAPPY.* Sam Concepcion opens the third act of the show.









*DANCE DIVA.* Regine Tolentino gives a spectacular dance number.









*THE CONCERT KING.* Martin Nievera performs one of his hits 'Kahit Isang Saglit'.









*BROADWAY LEGEND.* Lea Salonga sings songs from Broadway including 'Les Miserables' and 'Cats'.









*FINALE.* The performers close the show with 'Brand New Day' from the musical 'The Wizard of Oz'.​
All photos by *Josh Albelda/Rappler*

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREENFIELD's Zitan [35F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



cmg said:


> ​





thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NUVO LAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*











































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roxydiolazo​
> *


*

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original Pic Owners, to all obsessed SSC Posters and to all SSC Mods !!! :banana: :cheers:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*H2O VENTURES' World Hotel & Residences Makati [40F|hot|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> kaimito_0timiak​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix|mall]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Photos:*



> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _robblancaflor_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _colinsmabby_​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans





Arca South Aerial Footages (as of end-March 2014)​
*Latest Photos:*



[email protected] said:


> https://www.facebook.com/taguigcity/photos/a.190188981013600.57622.176006225765209/873945555971269/?type=1&theater​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Monchhichi said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex Expansion*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*2nd Largest in Southeast Asia and 4th Largest Mall in the World*
*1,100+ Stores - 482,878 m² (5.2 million sq ft) GLA*​Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​





























































































































*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


> *The Block Expansion - H&M*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*City of Dreams*

*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Robel Guillermo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FILINVEST's One Binondo [40F|mix|res]*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*​



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> behindthedj​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rany42no Photography​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Shaun Mellars​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Shaun Mellars​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Shaun Mellars​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Shaun Mellars​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Shaun Mellars​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> behindthedj​





Jose Mari said:


> Malate​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joy P. Villa​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' Estancia Mall [5F|mix]*
*@ Capitol Commons, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


> Estancia​





neil02 said:


>





> krosfingaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krosfingaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*































































*Photo Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> Mandaluyong by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*PACIFIC CONCORD's Lancaster Suites Manila [2T|42F|condotel]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> Mandaluyong by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



FlairLiving said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST PREMIERE's The Signature [3T|16F|mix|res]*
*@ New Chinatown, Banawe, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Video Tour:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



kingofthenorth said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*AYALA MALL's Bonifacio High Street [mix|mall]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Photo Updates:*



iancruz said:


> *Christmas 2014 @ Bonifacio High Street*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*The Statosphere [38F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



kingofthenorth said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FIRST FEDERATED's Torre de Santo Tomás [46F|res]*
*@ España Blvd, Across UST Campus, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



TheJMP617 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' Sorrel Residences [27F|res]*
*Sta. Mesa, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



b3an13 said:


> From Philippine Star article


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Retz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*City of Dreams*

*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> gem_ramos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donnbrian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mayrickstar​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ohmybuhay​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> brianenriquez​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> brianenriquez​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS/FEDERAL LAND's Axis Residences [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> jppf13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jppf13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jppf13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jppf13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Vinia Residences + Versaflats [26F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Bgy. Philam, Quezon City*


















*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITY SUPER's Landmark Trinoma Expansion [2F|com] *
*@ Trinoma Mall, North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*UNTV 37 Broadcast Center [18F|com]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricardo Torero​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jefrey Matias​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*City of Dreams*

*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Amy Tolentino​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Artha Center [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​

*New Renditions:*



Jose Mari said:


> BENEDIKT JOSEF​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Korean Tourist Pictorial Shot:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumpshot/Photography​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gensler​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*New Renditions:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gensler​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mara Aplasca​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mara Aplasca​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
























































*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mara Aplasca​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ROBINSONS LAND's Bonifacio Summit Center [25F|com]*
*@ Bonifacio South Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​

*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Peter Jorge Quiambao​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Borj Mitzuki​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Norhata Amino Arpa​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Norhata Amino Arpa​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*City of Dreams*

*Photo Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> SOURCE​





Jose Mari said:


> Lizette Timan​





reyvil888 said:


> sweetcupofthea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nathancity​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*H2O VENTURES' World Hotel & Residences Makati [40F|hot|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Latest Renderings:*



Jose Mari said:


> Edward Co Tan + Architects


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS The Magnolia Mall and Residences [4T|mix|u/c]* 
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​ 

























































































*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









*Latest Renderings:*



anakngpasig said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Edward Co Tan + Architects​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Latest Render:*



Jose Mari said:


> icondoph​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



Jose Mari said:


> The Gridcrosser Files​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> jerrybascon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jerrybascon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> jerrybascon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jerrybascon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex Expansion*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*2nd Largest in Southeast Asia and 4th Largest Mall in the World*
*1,100+ Stores - 482,878 m² (5.2 million sq ft) GLA*​Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​





























































































































*Photo Updates:*

*H&M SM City North EDSA Grand Opening Dec 12, 2014:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Video Tour:*



Dudungha said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix|mall]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Photos:*



jval said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Heights Residences [4T|35F(1)+30F(2)+25F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*City of Dreams*

*Photo Updates:*

*City of Dreams Manila - Soft Opening Dec 14, 2014:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ricky Cordova Gay​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*Photo Updates:*

*City of Dreams Manila - Soft Opening Dec 14, 2014:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryl Llamas-Chua​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryl Llamas-Chua​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*Photo Updates:*

*City of Dreams Manila - Soft Opening Dec 14, 2014:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mary Anne Gannaban​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*Photo Updates:*

*City of Dreams Manila - Soft Opening Dec 14, 2014:*



Jose Mari said:


> Krizzia Libre​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*Photo Updates:*

*City of Dreams Manila - Soft Opening Dec 14, 2014:*



Jose Mari said:


> Dysm Zamora Segovia​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*Photo Updates:*

*City of Dreams Manila - Soft Opening Dec 14, 2014:*



Jose Mari said:


> Marie Modesto-Ang​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*Photo Updates:*

*City of Dreams Manila - Soft Opening Dec 14, 2014:*



Jose Mari said:


> Oloap Onitnelot​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*Photo Updates:*

*City of Dreams Manila - Soft Opening Dec 14, 2014:*



Jose Mari said:


> Cheeken Charli Thea​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*Photo Updates:*

*City of Dreams Manila - Soft Opening Dec 14, 2014:*



Jose Mari said:


> Crizel Blanco Ceñidoza​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macro Ruiz Mariano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adone Gutierrez Nazareth​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*Photo Updates:*

*City of Dreams Manila - Soft Opening Dec 14, 2014:*



Jose Mari said:


> Zayn Dela Piedra​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*Photo Updates:*

*City of Dreams Manila - Soft Opening Dec 14, 2014:*



Monchhichi said:


> City of Dreams Manila​
> 
> 
> Monchhichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City of Dreams Manila​
Click to expand...




Monchhichi said:


> @kertmontante​





Monchhichi said:


> @cheryltiu​





Monchhichi said:


> @Xtian_1990​





Monchhichi said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*Photo Updates:*

*City of Dreams Manila - Soft Opening Dec 14, 2014:*



walrus357 said:


>





walrus357 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*Photo Updates:*

*City of Dreams Manila - Soft Opening Dec 14, 2014:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zenny Paz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Civilian Lordchancellor​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Anna Francis Yan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMDC's My Place @ South Triangle [4T|28F|res]*
*@ Timog, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Circulo Verde [mix|res]* 
*@ Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jrommel said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NUVO LAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Nuvo City Complex, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*











































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> maurerpwr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Luckie Man​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Luckie Man​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Luckie Man​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Luckie Man​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Luckie Man​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Celadon Park Manila [4T|27F(2)&21F(2)|res]*
*@ San Lazaro, Sta. Cruz, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Alveo Land​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Escala Salcedo [36F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Alveo Land​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Kroma Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Alveo Land​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Solstice Tower [4T|55F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Alveo Land​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Asten [3T|27F|res]*
*@ Malugay cor. Yakal Sts., Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Avida Land​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Astrea [6T|18F|mix|res]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Avida Land​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers San Lorenzo [2T|30F|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Vertis North, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Photos:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|48F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Video Tour:*






*Latest Addition:*

Uptown ParkSuites Tower 2 [50F|res]


























*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> tj_brewed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tj_brewed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tj_brewed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> tj_brewed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tj_brewed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tj_brewed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> tj_brewed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tj_brewed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tj_brewed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



> tj_brewed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tj_brewed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photos i took as of Dec 18 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*






















































*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ABS-CBN's KidZania Manila [com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers BGC 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Artha Center [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia Expansion [4F|mall]*
*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193 m² GLA] - w/ Football Field (Roof Level) After Expansion*
*7th Largest Mall in the World [406,962 m² GLA (4.38 million ft²) 1080+Stores] - Current*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​











































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Center [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off):*







*Construction Updates:*

*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*



>





ajosh821 said:


>


*Five E-com Center (Topped Off):*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Shell Residences [4T|16F|res]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


























































































*City of Dreams*

*Pic Updates:*



> DCRJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS COMMUNITIES' Escalade South Metro [2T(10F)+4T(9F)|res]*
*@ Meralco Rd, Bgy Sucat, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



daryl18 said:


> darylchan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> edgararvin​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NUVO LAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*

























*Construction Updates:*



daryl18 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Sun Residences & Mall [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Welcome Rotunda, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



daryl18 said:


>









Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## eurico

Conrad Hotel has amazing design kay: I like it


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ NOMA District, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> tammydavid​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*Bonifacio Civic Center [24F|mix]*
*@ SM Aura Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



[email protected] said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans





Arca South Aerial Footages (as of end-March 2014)​
*Scale Model:*



anonymous_filipino said:


> ​


*Construction Updates:*



> anonymous_filipino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anonymous_filipino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


























































































*City of Dreams*

*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carloilusorio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michecarvajal​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelieclark​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



Jose Mari said:


> instadons​





Jose Mari said:


> Edward Onglat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seanapaul8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> porkmansr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coco_lui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikhohkim​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



walrus357 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's Signa Designer Residences [2T|29F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



daryl18 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Dennis Jason Emanig​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [2T|53F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jlvsalazar​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> tammydavid​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> tammydavid​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> tammydavid​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


> junshioya​





neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> junshioya​





neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>





neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> rab_oy​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*






















































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*






















































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*






















































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*PACIFIC CONCORD's Lancaster Suites Manila [2T|42F|condotel]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



todjikid said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> anthony san pedro​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix|mall]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Photos:*



jval said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's The Levels [4T|35F-25F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Alabang [2T|27F|res]* 
*@ Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FLI PREMIERE's Bristol at Parkway Place [40F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila]*
























































ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FLI PREMIERE's Bristol at Parkway Place [40F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila]*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


























































































*City of Dreams*

*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> angelojames8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iadelacruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indianojules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parkjiwann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryelmedina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mustlovedane​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*More Construction:*



Jose Mari said:


> benralph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariepaulyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cathyfield_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gabrielrubio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justynreyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> winnie_ti​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> johnbongodrums​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> sanleechy​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> rollingroice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsantonymous​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Latest Render:*



Monchhichi said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*































































*Pic Updates:*



TheJMP617 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## JustWatch

A lot of +30F towers  :banana:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITYLAND's Pines Peak Tower [2T|27F|res*]
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*​ 

















*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA MALLS' University of the Philippines (UP) Town Center [mix]*
*@ UP Diliman East Campus, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



todjikid said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> paparammm​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> paparammm​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*

*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> trinandreaa​





reyvil888 said:


> itsjujo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apo_ni_ka_norma​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> trinandreaa​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trinandreaa​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikecarandang79​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikecarandang79​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperandpen20​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ingovogelmann​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ingovogelmann​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ingovogelmann​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*City of Dreams*

*Pic Updates:*









Muhammad Cohen​


reyvil888 said:


> marcmarasigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> betterguygab​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*More Pics:*



walrus357 said:


>





saintm said:


> *Dec 27-28 @pangaea_manila*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> rodescalada​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> rodescalada​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> rodescalada​





> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> rodescalada​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


> rodescalada​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [2T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> rodescalada​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> mikecarandang79​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> quelruiz​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> cjvalenciano​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chymera00 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*

*As of December 8, 2014*

*Over-all construction status of the site:* 16.61%









*South Tower Masonry Works:* Parking 5 (100%), Parking 4 (100%), Parking 3 (100%), Parking 2 (100%), Parking 1 (100%), Ground Floor (30%).









*South Tower Structural Works:* Parking 5 to Parking 1 (100%), Ground Floor (76.90%), 2nd Floor (100%), 3rd Floor (100.00%), 4th Floor (10.80%). Structural Progress is at 40.55%.









*North Tower:* On-going clearing works.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' Sorrel Residences [27F|res]*
*@ Sociego St, Sampaloc, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*As of December 16, 2014*

Continues turn-over of dress up units to Turn Over Group Department
















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Viera Residences [27F|res]*
*@ Sct. Tuason, Brgy. Obrero, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

*As of December 16, 2014*

*Structural Works:* 10.25% complete


































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' The Amaryllis [22F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*

*As of December 16, 2014*

Continues turn over of dress up units to Turn Over Group Department




































*Swimming Pool:*









*Sky Park:*







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*@ Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*

*As of December 19, 2014*

Building is now 30.7% complete. On-going structural at 32nd Flr.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' One Castilla Place [27F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*As of December 22, 2014*

*Structural Works at Machine Room*, 100% complete; Masonry Works at 27th floor, 91.38% complete; Finishing Works at 12th floor, 48.28% complete
















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Zinnia Towers [2T|35F|res]*
*@ Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*As of December 22, 2014*

*North Tower:* 58% complete









*South Tower:* 7% complete









On-going construction of the *Clubhouse*









Concreting of *Lap Pool*







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


























































































*City of Dreams*

*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> smashingreader​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*More Pics*



Jose Mari said:


> Livedoor Blog​


*Video Tour:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ASCOTT's Somerset Alabang Manila [22F|mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Roberto Atienza​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*IDC's Innoland Tower 2 [20F|bpo|off]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Roberto Atienza​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IDC's Innoland Tower 2 [20F|bpo|off]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Roberto Atienza​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hills, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Project Updates:*



luis4083 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Manila's 2015 New Year Firework Celebrations)*

^^ ^^

*More Pics*

*Mall Of Asia (MOA)'s 2015 New Year Firework Celebrations*














































© Antonio Oquias​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Manila's 2015 New Year Firework Celebrations)*

^^ ^^










*Shock and Awe, Manila looks like Baghdad on New Year's Eve !!! LOL*​
*Panoramic View*







Vanessa Barnes





Dartos Hopkins





H T Nguyen





Rey T Sibayan





Rey T Sibayan





Rey T Sibayan





Tobias Lawiarso





Roilo Golez





Prepare For Departure





Best FireWorks 2015 HD​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Vid Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> scuba_dooba​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's Breeze Residences [40F|res]*
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> xandrasy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xandrasy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xandrasy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Maria_Globetrotter​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Riccardo Corsini​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Riccardo Corsini​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> chrimando​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> chrimando​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



FlairLiving said:


> ​





OneBlueFire said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## JustWatch

The city will look fantastic when they finish the construction :yes::yes:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



OneBlueFire said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



OneBlueFire said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ako_si_momo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> yomike​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> yomike​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> yomike​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [2T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> yomike​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Photo Updates:*



berdee said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall - Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 542,980 m² as of Jan 2014)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Latest Photo:*



berdee said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Photo Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Verte [2T|29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Philippines Tower [27F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> archtgene​





neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> archtgene​





neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rommel Juanillo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*TRAVELLER's RW Bayshore Residential Resort[mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*









*Phase 1 - MEGAWORLD's The Bayshore Residential Resort*


































































































*Latest Render:*

*Phase 2 - GENTING & WESTIN Hotels and Grand Opera House*



rzurxn said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA RESIDENCES' The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Portico [5T|42F(4)+xxF(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas, Pasig City, Metro Manila*












































































































​
*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> chantalsglamourparlour​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



[nightfury] said:


> my photos


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> audreyvlnc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsevamarie​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*PYRAMID's ADB Avenue Tower [40F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Photo:*



sick_n_tired said:


> Xtian Bederico​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall - Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 542,980 m² as of Jan 2014)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Latest Pic:*



sick_n_tired said:


> Xtian Bederico​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> Xtian Bederico​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


























































































*City of Dreams*

*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> kglenn_au​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stressedbitch​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sabrinavancleefault​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rianadegz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pmlirios​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*



Dudungha said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> stressedbitch​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPELAND's Supreme Garden Residences [33F|res]*
*@ Padre Algue St., Tondo, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



gto said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FAREAST DEV's Orchard Residences [2T|45F|res]*
*@ Manila Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*
*(Oldest Chinatown in the World)*


















*Construction Updates:*

*West Tower 12th Flr - (Phase 2)*









































































gto said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^ More Pics

*Construction Updates:*

*West Tower 12th Flr - (Phase 2)*







































































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^ More Pics

*Construction Updates:*

*West Tower 12th Flr - (Phase 2)*







































































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^ More Pics

*Construction Updates:*

*West Tower 12th Flr - (Phase 2)*





















































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^ More Pics

*Construction Updates:*

*West Tower 12th Flr - (Phase 2)*







































































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Avenida [2T|35T|res]*
*@ Doroteo Jose St., Sta. Cruz, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Master Plan:*

*New Solaire Master Plan*








*Latest Pic:*



g-zone said:


> ​
> All photos credit to my FB friend.


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Cubao [3T|35T|res]*
*@ P. Tuazon, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kristel Ann Cuadra​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kristel Ann Cuadra


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> chanellumbaca


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Latest Pics:*

*Vikings Jazz Mall Makati*



































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Alen Clyde said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*






















































*Latest Render:*



cocopops said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Update:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jeffrey Jorgensen​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> kyle ortuoste​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> kyle ortuoste​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic*










Shock and Awe - Part 1​
*Shock and Awe - Part 2
Manila looks like Baghdad on New Year's Eve !!! LOL*​
*Panoramic View*





Fanboy SEO





amadeusiom





NephetsYUI





Asif Ebrahim





Fireworks 2015





zaprct





Ryan McKinney​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*










Jose Mari said:


> zwdj​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Tuscany Private Estate [7T|mix|res]*
*Italian inspired township*
*@ McKinley Hill, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Latest Pic:*


















































































808 state said:


> by David Madrid​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



OneBlueFire said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



OneBlueFire said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



OneBlueFire said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



OneBlueFire said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|mall]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Pics:*



Jose Mari said:


> Edwild Pascual​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kelvin Holgado​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate [6T|mix]*
*formerly Makati North* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*











































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Manhattan Plaza (Phase 4) [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Latest Render:*

















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Latest Pics:*



Jose Mari said:


> _*City of Dreams Manila* main entrance_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Centrerplay* entertainment bar_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Crown Towers Hotel* lobby_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*The Cafe at Hyatt*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _members-only *Signature Club* game room_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _over *1,700* slot machines_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manila Bulletin​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Francis Moje​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> superjohhnny​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Francis Moje​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Francis Moje​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Francis Moje​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


























































































*City of Dreams*

*Construction Updates:*



DCRJ said:


> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mixieemazing​
> 
> 
> 
> *DreamWorks DreamPlay signage*
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*





















































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*













































*Pic Updates:*

*Famous Manila Bay Sunset:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*INC's EVM Convention Center [12F|con]*
*@ Net25 Compound, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jerekski said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Pic:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Cuaresma​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebtenorio​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Cuaresma​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebtenorio​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mafia Escacinas​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Update:*



Jose Mari said:


> francistbejerano​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Alvarez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelvin Holgado​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> hoopytravels​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*










reyvil888 said:


> veecallanta​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> veecallanta​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> veecallanta​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PRIME HOMES' Larossa Residences [11T|10F|res]*
*Contemporary Filipino Architecture which creates Traditional Filipino Garden*
*@ Capitol Hills, Quezon City*





















































































































​
*Construction Updates:*






Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic/Vid Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Brio Tower [37F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Gudalupe Viejo, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*



Jose Mari said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> michaelbanak​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Conrad Rotor​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> hannahbrothx​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Latest Render:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> michaelbanak​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*STONEBRIDGE's Sonria [23F|res]*
*@ Madrigal Business Park, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Philippines Tower [27F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Hans Wilsdorf said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA RESIDENCES' The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jasetiojanco said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimberlulay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iancernal​
Click to expand...




jasetiojanco said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jasetiojanco said:


> ​





reyvil888 said:


> ajmladesign​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jasetiojanco said:


> ​





reyvil888 said:


> ajmladesign​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jasetiojanco said:


> ​





reyvil888 said:


> ajmladesign​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CAMELLA's Vista Residences La Salle Taft [39F|dorm]* 
*@ Taft Ave., Malate, Manila* 


















*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jessie Lejan Bello​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jessie Lejan Bello​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jessie Lejan Bello​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [2T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jessie Lejan Bello​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jessie Lejan Bello​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMDC's Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Latest Pics:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jessie Lejan Bello​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Paragas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janpaoloparagas​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates*:



Jose Mari said:


> Louie John Qua​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Louie John Qua​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


> Louie John Qua​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


> Louie John Qua​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Pic:*



GradeOne said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NUVO LAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Nuvo City Complex, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*











































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|47F|52F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, C5, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's W.H. Taft Residences [30F|res]*
*@ Taft Ave., Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































*City of Dreams Casino*









*Signature Club*









*Kampay:*


















*Li Ying (VIP Gaming):*









*PokerStars*


































*Video Tour:*











*Pic Updates:*










> walrus357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos from AmadeusPhotography's post
> 
> 
> 
> walrus357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Photos from AmadeusPhotography's post
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Architects & Warner Wong Design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Architects & Warner Wong Design
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




thomasian said:


> /SSC/Mall%20of%20Asia%20Complex/IMG_20150203_212744x.jpg.html][/CENTER]


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Philippine Star​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> The Urban Roamer​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*






















































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Pic:*



MakatiBoy said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Monchhichi said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> liltjmac​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA RESIDENCES' The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMDC's SM Shine Residences [21F|res]*
*(Formerly SMDC's SM Rose Residences)*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Christopher John Alparas​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jamer Yapchulay​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gello Agustin​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


>





thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































*City of Dreams Casino*









*Signature Club*









*Kampay:*


















*Li Ying (VIP Gaming):*









*PokerStars*


































*Video Tour:*











*Pic Updates:*










> walrus357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos from AmadeusPhotography's post
> 
> 
> 
> walrus357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Photos from AmadeusPhotography's post
Click to expand...

*Hyatt and Nobu Pool Area*





















































*Nobu Spa*








All photos taken by Don Lejano/INQUIRER.net

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*Fortune Egg*



































All photos taken by Don Lejano/INQUIRER.net

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*Pangaea*





















































All photos taken by Don Lejano/INQUIRER.net

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*Nobu Restaurant*












































All photos taken by Don Lejano/INQUIRER.net

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*The Cafe at Hyatt*






























































All photos taken by Don Lejano/INQUIRER.net

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*The Shops at The Boulevard*





















































All photos taken by Don Lejano/INQUIRER.net

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



Jose Mari said:


> All photos taken by Antonio Diaz/Our Awesome Planet


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



alexbam2006 said:


> All photos taken by When in Manila


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> JM Beloria​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> vincegosselin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikko Barranda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Pader​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*













































*Pic Updates:*



todjikid said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Pic:*



todjikid said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Avenida [2T|35T|res]*
*@ Doroteo Jose St., Sta. Cruz, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

Typo, should be February 2015 !!! hno:








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Cubao [3T|35T|res]*
*@ P. Tuazon, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Shaw [2T|39F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa [2T|35T|res]*
*@ V. Mapa St., Sta. Mesa, Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*

Typo, should be February 2015 !!! hno:








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



spirals said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Jeffrey Jorgensen​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> astrobucket​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> czardgreat28​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















































































avidalandpromo​
*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans





Arca South Aerial Footages (as of end-March 2014)​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> molopascual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yowiyaiya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdonalvo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> June Presbitero​





Jose Mari said:


> Jeffrey Jorgensen​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's López Tower [19F|mix|off]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> June Presbitero​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Pic Update:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Blue Nozomi​





Jose Mari said:


> Jose Mari Luna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brianne Jacobe​





andycapp said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Pic:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's Shore Residences [4T|17F|res]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Retz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix|mall]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> neil02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neil02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> joseph2686​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> joseph2826​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's López Tower [19F|mix|off]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Chippy Rivera​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



dandman said:


> Brianne Jacobe​





OneBlueFire said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Karl Eunin Boco​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*EAST ASIALAND's 888 Lucky Mansion [32F|mix|res]*
*@ Alvarado St., Binondo, Manila*
*(Binondo Chinatown - Oldest Chinatown in the World)*​



> thomasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*formerly Makati North* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*











































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



boncedrick said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> kublingmalay​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> kublingmalay​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> kublingmalay​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [2T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> kublingmalay​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Awsat said:


> daniel-weber​





pinoyako2010 said:


> nathancity​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



Awsat said:


> caper99​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Awsat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louis r​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awsat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caper99​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Awsat said:


> louis r​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Awsat said:


> louis r​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*Del Rosario Law Building [18F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jonathan Chu​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PACIFIC CORP.'s The Pacific Skyloft Residences [32F|res|mix]*
*@ Espana Sampaloc, Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

DP


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> thejbitch​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*







​
*Pic Update:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ingo Vogelmann​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall - Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 542,980 m² as of Jan 2014)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 750 shops, 250 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Latest Photo:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ricardo Gabión​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ricardo Gabión​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ingo Vogelmann​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ingo Vogelmann​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ingo Vogelmann​





MunichSwiss said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Sylvia Platypus​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ingo Vogelmann​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|47F|52F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, C5, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jeff Nafura​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Christphr Estudillo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bino Chua​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adri Richards​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jovemondigivolves​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDI Corporate Center [17F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> BGC My City​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> BGC My City​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> BGC My City​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ricardo Gabión​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ricardo Gabión​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Simon Mil​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*

*As of February 10, 2015*

*Over-all construction status of the site - 19.77%. South Tower:* Structural Works : Parking 5 to Parking 1 (100%) , Ground Floor (86%), 2nd-5th Floor (100.00%), 6th Floor (70.45%). Structural Progress is at 47.85%.









*Amenity Core (South Tower):* Ground Floor (50%).









*North Tower* - On-going excavation works.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

dp


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Altura [2T|22F&27F|mix|res]*
*@ South Park District, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Asten [3T|27F|res]*
*@ Malugay cor. Yakal Sts., Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Astrea [6T|18F|mix|res]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Intima [29F|res]*
*@ Paco, Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Prime Taft [3T|22F+26F+30F|res]*
*Vito Cruz, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Vertis North, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*9th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA - 1080+Stores] - Current (2015)*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]











































































































*Pic Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ABS-CBN's KidZania Manila [com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*






















































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> Facing Boni High Street
> 
> 
> Facing Arya Residences
> 
> 
> Facing Net Lima and Net Park
> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDI Corporate Center [17F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


>





OneBlueFire said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Pic Update:*



[dx] said:


> Dante Magayanes​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*



Jose Mari said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rakesh Bhandari​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> JC Barcelon​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































*City of Dreams Casino*









*Signature Club*









*Kampay:*


















*Li Ying (VIP Gaming):*









*PokerStars*


































*Video Tour:*











*Pic Updates:*



ericyanson said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## michi michi

Nice projects! Nice updates!!! kay: kay: kay:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*New Render:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ALVEO LAND's High Park [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Vertis North, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































[/QUOTE]

*New Render:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ericyanson said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ericyanson said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ericyanson said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ericyanson said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Updated Masterplan*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































*City of Dreams Casino*









*Signature Club*









*Kampay:*


















*Li Ying (VIP Gaming):*









*PokerStars*


































*Video Tour:*











*Pic Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shonabebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candidventura
> 
> *DINOTRUX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gabsonsite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DREAM STUDIO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajacadems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamjusterini​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karlomorell28​
> *HOW TO TRAIN THE DRAGON *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Whatever Floats Your Boat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DREAMSHOP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fretzcoscos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Sapphire Bloc [4T|48F(2)+40F+38F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> *Onyx Rd*
> 
> 
> *Sapphire Rd*
> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## EXCORPTRADING

hey any thougts about KROMA tower opposite Makati Med?


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Render:*



reyvil888 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



carlocanete said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



krosfingaz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> migs.domingo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































*City of Dreams Casino*









*Signature Club*









*Kampay:*


















*Li Ying (VIP Gaming):*









*PokerStars*


































*Video Tour:*











*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> instanyachristelle​
> *CHAOS Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4D Theater @ DREAMPLAY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimiquizon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marijoyong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamnarahs​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## Wazirabad

*i have saw there complet visit forum i like*

^^


----------



## Wazirabad

hello


----------



## Wazirabad

wht type of building you sell


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ASCOTT's Somerset Alabang Manila [22F|mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



gala_boy said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*8990 HOLDINGS' Urban Deca Homes Ortigas Township [24T|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Avenue Extension, Pasig City, Metro Manila*​



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*8990 HOLDINGS' Urban Deca Homes Tondo Township [13T|mix|res]*
*@ Tondo, Manila*​



ajosh821 said:


> Megawide​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*PDA's Panorama Technohub [16F|bpo|off]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​



ajosh821 said:


> Monolith Construction​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> charlesd001​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*STA LUCIA's Neopolitan Condominiums [9T|9F|res]*
*@ Neopolitan Business Park, Fairview, Quezon City*































































*Conctruction Updates:*



Jason1985 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FIRST FEDERATED's Torre de Santo Tomás [46F|res]*
*@ España Blvd, Across UST Campus, Manila*




































*Latest Render:*



> Torre De Sto. Tomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torre De Sto. Tomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torre De Sto. Tomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torre De Sto. Tomas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*Video Tour:*





Joed Ducentes​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Center [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off):*







*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DTOC's Southwest Integrated Transport System (SWITS)*
*@ Coastal Rd, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​



ajosh821 said:


> Megawide​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Interior Render:*



reyvil888 said:


> *Lobby of Shangri-la at the Fort*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand Ballroom and Pre-Function Area*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## triodegradable

Nice !


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Demos Balatan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Demos Balatan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Demos Balatan​





OneBlueFire said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Demos Balatan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> kristinaadosto​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> kristinaadosto​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Gallium Cores said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's My Place @ South Triangle [4T|28F|res]*
*@ Timog, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



hakaw said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMDC's SM Light Residences [3T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Retz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITADINES' Millenium Ortigas [30F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ameen ALjedaan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ameen ALjedaan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ameen ALjedaan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Pic:*



sick_n_tired said:


> Untitled by Xtian, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers BGC 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



q9 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' One Castilla Place [27F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*As of March 11, 2015:*

*Masonry Exterior Works* - done; *Masonry Interior Works* at 29th floor; *Finishing Works:* 63.79%









Intermediate painting works on progress.

























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sorrel Residences [27F|res]*
*@ Sociego St, Sampaloc, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*As of March 11, 2015*

*Sorrel Residences:* Finishing Works on progress







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' Sorrel Residences [27F|res]*
*@ Sociego St, Sampaloc, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*As of March 11, 2015*

*Sorrel Residences:* Finishing Works on progress







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Brio Tower [37F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Gudalupe Viejo, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

*As of March 11, 2015*

*Structural Works* 6.25%

























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Zinnia Towers [2T|35F|res]*
*@ Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*As of March 11, 2015*

*North Tower:* 69% complete







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Viera Residences [27F|res]*
*@ Sct. Tuason, Brgy. Obrero, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

*As of March 11, 2015*

*Structural Works:* 17.75% complete







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' The Amaryllis [22F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*

*As of March 11, 2015*

Over-all project accomplishment 96.80% complete







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



tim7 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































*City of Dreams Casino*









*Signature Club*









*Kampay:*


















*Li Ying (VIP Gaming):*









*PokerStars*


































*Video Tour:*











*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Centerplay*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gerardlinsangan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Viceroy [4T|22F|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill, Taguig City, Metro Manila* 




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Florence [3T|22F+28F+22F|mix|res|pro]*
*@ McKinley Hill, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































[/CENTER]

*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Madison Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PRIME HOMES' Larossa Residences [11T|10F|res]*
*Contemporary Filipino Architecture which creates Traditional Filipino Garden*
*@ Capitol Hills, Quezon City*





















































































































​
*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Kasara Urban Resort Residences [6T|30F|mix|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig CIty, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*






























































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*













































*Pic Updates:*



neil02 said:


> *Shangri-la's Garden Food Court*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> suparchitect​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> lalainerosefeliciano​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> lalainerosefeliciano​









Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































*City of Dreams Casino*









*Signature Club*









*Kampay:*


















*Li Ying (VIP Gaming):*









*PokerStars*


































*Video Tour:*











*Pic Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



arminjimenez said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Jayo Santiago*​



Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jayo Santiago*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jayo Santiago*​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/BAFI's Maybank Performing Arts Center*
*@ High Street South, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ixxxie​









Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AYALA LAND's The Cloverleaf Township [res|off|mall|hos]*
*@ Intersection of North EDSA and the North Luzon Expressway (NLEX)*
*Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​


ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *
> 
> The Grove by Rockwell ​*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Updated Masterplan*

















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> realtorjesse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewanderchef​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Philippines Tower [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|47F|52F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, C5, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> EEI Corporation​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> cruelladevila​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Celadon Park Manila [4T|27F(2)&21F(2)|res]*
*@ San Lazaro, Sta. Cruz, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Robi de Guzman​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ann_a_lee​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamdkingb​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roy castaneda​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




crossboneka said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roy castaneda​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossboneka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> iamdkingb​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chesterot said:


> W. Quimson​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amour brise​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honey Mabalot​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossboneka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kevin Jimeno​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Brandon Hoover​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Brandon Hoover​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Brandon Hoover​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



8. said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































[/QUOTE]

*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> shadzloresco​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*formerly Makati North* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*











































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> katorsie​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Greenbelt Hamilton [31F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> http://scontent.cdninstagram.com/hphotos-xaf1/t51.2885-15[B][I][SIZE="1"]
> Yevhenii (Eugene) Petrov[/CENTER]
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original [B]Pic Owners[/B], to all obsessed [B]SSC Posters[/B] and to all [B]SSC Mods[/B] !!!​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [2T|53F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ohyeahhlean​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Pics:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ryan San Juan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ryan San Juan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ryan San Juan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajevers​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vee Castro​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EPPI's Eton Tower Makati [40F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alex Allianza​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER INTERNATIONAL's Sheraton Manila Hotel [7F|hot]*
*Resorts World Manila - Phase 3 Expansion @ Newport City Complex*
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> IMG_1660 by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1679 by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER INTERNATIONAL's Maxims Hotel Annex - Extension [7F|hot]*
*Resorts World Manila - Phase 3 Expansion @ Newport City Complex*
*@ Newport City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> IMG_1660 by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1679 by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA TOWERS' Capital House [27F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA TOWERS' Capital House [27F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> huge aries​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Verte [2T|29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Center [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off):*







*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*PYRAMID's ADB Avenue Tower [40F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



> TheAvenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheAvenger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



TheAvenger said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Manila Tallest Building Project 2015*

*Manila Tallest Building Project 2015*​


jain ladda said:


>





crossboneka said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Arvie Dimaiwat​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Arvie Dimaiwat​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Arvie Dimaiwat​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BGC Skyline*

*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> stardex​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Bonifacio Global City (BGC) Skyline - Metro Manila*

*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> stardex​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Ortigas Center Skyline (Pasig City) - Metro Manila*

*Construction Updates:*



808 state said:


> SM Megamall​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Makati City Skyline - Metro Manila*

*Construction Updates:*



808 state said:


> Nicco Valenzuela​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


> Zie Acha​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Zie Acha​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EPPI's Eton Tower Makati [40F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Lorenzo De Castro​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Greenbelt Hamilton [31F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Lorenzo De Castro​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## DR.JEDDAH

just wooow


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (next)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Hotel Manila [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> kaloycosme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nieceeel​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*Kingsford Hotel Bayshore [17F|hot]*
*@ Resorts World Bayshore, Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


















*Latest Renders:*



Adriel Roa said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria Sports Tower 2 [2T|46F|res]*
*(formerly NSJB's Victoria Station II)*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chillendawg said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> machified​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> machified​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans





Arca South Aerial Footages (as of end-March 2014)​
*Latest Render:*



ajosh821 said:


> Bench Mendoza​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KMC's INOZA Tower [19F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> cottonvillavicencio​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Pics:*



Jose Mari said:


> sherryne​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> sherryne​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ricardo Gabión​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



arkitarkey said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

primresorts said:


> Info discussions :nuts:


^^ ^^ *You must be another troll from India !!!* :storm: :bash: 

FYI, This is *MANILA's City/Metro Project & Construction Complilations thread*...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' The Birchwood Residences [5T|6F|res]*
*Modern Balinese - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































*Construction Updates:*

*As of March 22, 2015*

*ALDER Building:* On going concreting works of UGF now at 4.70%;
*MAPLE Building:* 2.0% - Completed SOG.
*CALATHEA Building:* 2.0% - Completed SOG.









*EVERGREEN Building:* 2.75% - On going Concreting of Column at LGF2. ;
*OLEANDER Building:* 3.25% - On going Concreting of Column at LGF2.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Levina Place [3T|7F|res]*
*Asian Boutique - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Rosario, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*

*As of March 23, 2015:*

*Clubhouse:* Over-all - 67.32%. On-going ceiling works on 2nd Floor. Over-all construction progress of Levina Place site: 12.72%.









*Selene Building:* Over-all - 14.44%









*Selene Building:* On-going Structural works for remaining areas for 6th Floor.









*Callista Building:* Over-all - 5.21%









*Callista Building:* On-going rebar works for beams at UGF.









*Lap Pool:* Over-all - 30%. Testing of Lap Pool.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI HOMES' Ivory Wood [7T|6F|res]*
*Filipino-Spanish - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Latest Render:*






























































*Video Tour:*






Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Miréa Residences [8T|7F(3)+6F(5)|res]*
*Polynesian - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Amang Rodriguez Ave., Santolan, Pasig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

*As of February 18, 2015:*

*MAIA building:* On-going foundation works. *SITARA building:* On-going pile driving works.
















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> bunny.bun​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Julz Adnemse​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|47F|52F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, C5, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*

77561013

*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Latest Render:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*













































*Pic Updates:*



808 state said:


> by Demos Balatan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



dreamcityph said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Greenbelt Hamilton [31F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



sakurasawyer said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



sakurasawyer said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PRIME HOMES' Larossa Residences [11T|10F|res]*
*Contemporary Filipino Architecture which creates Traditional Filipino Garden*
*@ Capitol Hills, Quezon City*





















































































































​
*Construction Updates:*












































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's McKinley West Complex [mix|res|u/c]*
*@ formerly JUSMAG (Joint U.S. Military Assistance Group)*
*Taguig City, Metro Manila*


*McKinley West CBD*




























*McKinley West Village*


























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Megaworld Corporation​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alex Chu​





reyvil888 said:


> ramirogf1​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alex Chu​





reyvil888 said:


> ramirogf1​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ramirogf1​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Blair Villanueva​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Light Residences & Mall [3T|40F|mix|mall|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



hirolionheart said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FLI PREMIERE's Bristol at Parkway Place [40F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila]*






















































*Render Updates:*



808 state said:


> by Inna Hillier​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jessica Marzan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Saddam Long​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*UNTV 37 Broadcast Center [18F|com]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



vjnorz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Center [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off):*







*Construction Updates:*

*Three E-Com Center*

















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*












































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> bmtianco​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Corporate Plaza [4T|mix]*
*@ BGC Park Triangle, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Render Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> *Park Triangle Residences*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.alveolandcorp.com/park-triangle-residences.html​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



part timer said:


> archtgene​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Light Residences & Mall [3T|40F|mix|mall|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



constant_thing said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Palm Beach Villas [2T|18F|mix|res]*
*@ Metro Park Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> zai_asian16​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's The Residences at Commonwealth [8T|mix|res]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































​
*Construction Updates:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic*

*CENTURY's Azure North Resort Residences [10T|mix]*
*@ San Fernando City, Pampanga, North of Manila*











*Azure North Beach*



*Water Attractions*



*Monaco*



*The Units*












*Video Tour:*













Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]











































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> manny.bacaltos​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> manny.bacaltos​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IDC's Innoland Tower 2 [20F|bpo|off]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



gala_boy said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ASCOTT's Somerset Alabang Manila [22F|mix]*
*@ Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



gala_boy said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria de Manila 2 [45F|mix|res]*
*@ Taft Ave cor Gen Malvar, Malate, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



vdm60sqm said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Randy Yu​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> iambruns​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bhong Simbahon​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## Kintoy

NAIA Expressway under construction near Ninoy Aquino International Airport Terminal 3


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jirawat Junkwat​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jirawat Junkwat​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jirawat Junkwat​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jirawat Junkwat​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jirawat Junkwat​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lourosesadee​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan Joson​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ryan Joson​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ryan Joson​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> lourosesadee​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Angel Paulino​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DLSU's De La Salle University BGC Campus [6F|edu]*
*College of Law Building - Graduate School*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jerrymie Flores Guray​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Pi-Laj Lajato​





Jose Mari said:


> Timothy James M. Madrid​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































*City of Dreams Casino*









*Signature Club*









*Kampay:*


















*Li Ying (VIP Gaming):*









*PokerStars*


































*Video Tour:*











*Pic Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Manhattan Plaza (Phase 4) [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ABS-CBN's KidZania Manila [com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Camilo Salvadora Masbate​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Viridian [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Latest Render:*



boy.turista said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



krosfingaz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (next)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



krosfingaz said:


> *Unimart construction:*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> IMG_1917 by muchobannedido, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1924 by muchobannedido, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kevin Roi Bruan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Pic:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Roi Bruan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottega.rob​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kevin Roi Bruan​





Jose Mari said:


> bottega.rob​



Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kevin Roi Bruan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Pic:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Roi Bruan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottega.rob​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kevin Roi Bruan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kevin Roi Bruan​





Jose Mari said:


> bottega.rob​



Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> theawsmchckn​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> jhonbenjie​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> allanister​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> allanister​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> allanister​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Philippines Tower [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> allanister​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's The Residences at Commonwealth [8T|mix|res]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































​
*Construction Updates:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



L_Val said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> AnneManila​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Biyaheroes​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> iamgilbertgarcia​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Solstice Tower [4T|55F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> iamgilbertgarcia​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Johnathan Baldonado​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Johnathan Baldonado​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alwyn Garsula​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Cristine Obat Tionson​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Cristine Obat Tionson​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*One Felicity Place [17F|bpo|off]*
*@ Commonwealth Ave, Brgy Holy Spirit, Quezon City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA RESIDENCES' Vista Residences Katipunan [26F|res]*
*@ Loyola Heights, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Studio A Katipunan [32F|res]*
*Katipunan, Quezon City*

















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' University of the Philippines (UP) Town Center [mix]*
*@ UP Diliman East Campus, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> voffice.ph​





Jose Mari said:


> Cristine Obat Tionson​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Cristine Obat Tionson​





TheMystic said:


> voffice.ph​





Jose Mari said:


> Cristine Obat Tionson​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> voffice.ph​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristine Obat Tionson​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristine Obat Tionson​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _04|03|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristine Obat Tionson​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Cristine Obat Tionson​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Matulac​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> _04|03|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristine Obat Tionson​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachelle Idjao​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Manami Nakamura Palongpalong​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Manami Nakamura Palongpalong​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Manami Nakamura Palongpalong​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



> TheMystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> retkikunta​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheMystic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heart2heartonline​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## Kushtrim Karadag

:cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*H2O VENTURES' World Hotel & Residences Makati [40F|hot|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *http://websta.me/p/955470114710099631_1729868*​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gracey Ofracio​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gracey Ofracio​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gracey Ofracio​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gracey Ofracio​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gracey Ofracio​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rick Sanchez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roidzlee​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rick Sanchez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roidzlee​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rick Sanchez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roidzlee​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Circulo Verde [mix|res]* 
*@ Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Scale Models:*



ajosh821 said:


> elahbebey​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Metro Manila Skyline*

*BGC (Bonifacio Global City) Skyline*



crossboneka said:


> photos by stardex​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Four Season Riviera [4T|32F|res]*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*
*(Manila Chinatown - Oldest Chinatown in the World)*




































*Construction Updates:*

















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## Sebastianor03

OMG I would have never thought that Manila looked like this !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's The Capital Towers [3T|38F|res]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*









*FEDERAL Land*​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## Manila-X

Sebastianor03 said:


> OMG I would have never thought that Manila looked like this !!!


The Philippine economy is *booming*, one of the best performing economics in Asia.

Expect more developments and projects to come!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's SixSenses Resort Towers [6T/20F]*
*@ Met Park, Pasay City, Metro Manila*











*i-Sight Tower:*









*Bluebay Walk:*









*Aerial View:*









*Water Plaza:*









*Met Circle:*









*Swimming Pool:*









*GT Museum:*









*Strip Mall:*













































*Amenities:*









*Scale Model:*







*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's One Wilson Square [38F|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Shaw [2T|39F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa [2T|35T|res]*
*@ V. Mapa St., Sta. Mesa, Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































*City of Dreams Casino*









*Signature Club*









*Kampay:*


















*Li Ying (VIP Gaming):*









*PokerStars*


































*Video Tour:*











*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jvtrs​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jvtrs​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off):*
















*Construction Updates:*

*Three E-com Center*



reyvil888 said:


> gonzalesflorenz​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Render Updates:*



twinstar633 said:


> From Alveo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Render Updates:*



twinstar633 said:


> From Alveo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Arbor Lanes by Ayala Land Premier* 








*Corporate Center*









ayalalandpremierhomes








*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans





Arca South Aerial Footages (as of end-March 2014)​
*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



krosfingaz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> randolphvillanueva​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*BGC Skyline (Metro Manila)*

*Video Tour:*



crossboneka said:


> *BGC (Bonifacio Global City) 2015*


*Map:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Manila Skyline*

*Mega Metro Manila*



808 state said:


> by David Madrid​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Makati City Skyline - Metro Manila*

*Makati City Skyline*



808 state said:


> by Hub Hayag​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Kroma Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Solstice Tower [4T|55F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Escala Salcedo [36F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Celadon Park Manila [4T|27F(2)&21F(2)|res]*
*@ San Lazaro, Sta. Cruz, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers BGC 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*









*AVIDA Land*​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

DP


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Tower [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Hans Wilsdorf said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Cristine Obat Tionson​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*













































*Pic Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> iammitosmentos​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> Trefor Moss​





TheMystic said:


> alfredalmario​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> Trefor Moss​





TheMystic said:


> alfredalmario​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> Trefor Moss​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> Trefor Moss​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



TheMystic said:


> alfredalmario​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Verte [2T|29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chesterot said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Pic:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*






















































Xyrex Jhay Ar Notruf​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> architokyo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akomesiaki​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Franza​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Sapphire Bloc [4T|48F(2)+40F+38F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



rye08 said:


> Robinsons Residences website​


​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Updated Masterplan*

















*Construction Updates:*



zephyr11 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Timothy James M. Madrid​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Noy Machalo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> nathancity​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> nathancity​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> nathancity​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Manhattan Plaza (Phase 4) [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*New Master Plan:*



crossboneka said:


> http://business.inquirer.net/190037/araneta-center-turns-60


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Karryl Torres​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FEDERAL LAND's Paseo de Roces [34F|res]*
*@ Don Chino Roces Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Video Tour:*






*Latest Render:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (next)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*











*Estancia Mall (completed)*









*Unimart Supermarket (u/c)*









*Paragon Entertainment Center (next)*

























*Pic Updates:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> kerbycortez​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Susie Talaba Magura Andal​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jerick Jeffrey Magpantay RN​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Pinoy Joyride​





Jose Mari said:


> yheltsin​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> iamgilbertgarcia​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Pechay Valenciano​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Pirinska Makedoniq

:cheers:


----------



## carterstrife

omg thats a lot! i hope they could build a tower higher than 300 m .. i guess they could build it in north edsa, north edsa is pretty far away from the airport


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Vinia Residences + Versaflats [26F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Bgy. Philam, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Filinvest​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Studio A Katipunan [32F|res]*
*Katipunan, Quezon City*

















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Filinvest​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*TGG's The Hanging Gardens Events Venue [mix]*
*@ SM Fairview, Novaliches, Quezon City*













































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Hanging Gardens Events Venue​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jollyrocher​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jollyrocher​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Makati City Skyline, Metro Manila*



pakaleklalawak said:


> *Makati City Skyline, Metro Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Wright​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*11th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]











































































































*Render Updates:*



proud cdo said:


> *Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex 2nd Pic*





reyvil888 said:


> *Bigger and clearer version*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off):*
















*Render Updates:*

*Four E-com Center*



crossboneka said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA LAND's Vista City Township [mix|CBD]*
*@ South of Manila, Las Piñas & Muntinlupa Cities, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Vista City*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*

















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## PeterPan88

beautiful beautiful pics! I think some of the projects in Taguig are by Megaworld, one of the countries renowned developer of residential and commercial community.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Viridian [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MAJOR HOMES' Space Taft [30F|mix|condormitel]*
*(Condominium + Dormitory + Hotel)*
*@ Taft, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



loveisthekey93 said:


> Space Taft (1) by loveisthekey86, on Flickr​





vdm60sqm said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> thelakwatsero​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ku11kurt​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Updated Masterplan*

















*Render Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DATEM HOMES' DATEM Horizons East Ortigas [6T|5F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Ext, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*

















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHORLAND's Monarch Parksuites [4T|17F(2)&16F(2)|res]*
*@ Aseana City, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Retz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Mondragon​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aisa Puyales Sampayan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprite Dela Cruz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demos Balatan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Mondragon​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demos Balatan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Emmanuel Maggion​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL PRIMARIES' 53 Benitez [2T|9F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Eric Nicole Salta​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Vermeer Crisostomo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis Grace Alarcon​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alexis Grace Alarcon​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*WBDI'S Wilson City Center [14F|mix]*
*@ Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*​ 

[/CENTER]

*Render Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Demos Balatan​





reyvil888 said:


> virtualaly​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Demos Balatan​





reyvil888 said:


> virtualaly​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Demos Balatan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Demos Balatan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Demos Balatan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Demos Balatan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Breeze Residences [40F|res]*
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Paseo Heights [30F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



manilaboy2007 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Noufil Arguelles Barrios​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jose Olegario Inovero Uy​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/BAFI's Maybank Performing Arts Center*
*@ High Street South, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> audreyazca​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *West podium facade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noufil Arguelles Barrios​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rodel Domingo Jr.​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> audreyazca​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> audreyazca​





Jose Mari said:


> Eric Nicole Salta​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> arkiroms​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Viceroy [4T|22F|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill, Taguig City, Metro Manila* 




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> arkiroms​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Frank Iglesias​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Frank Iglesias​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Frank Iglesias​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Frank Iglesias​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's The Cloverleaf Township [res|off|mall|hos]*
*@ Intersection of North EDSA and the North Luzon Expressway (NLEX)*
*Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*

*Cloverleaf Mall*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FLI PREMIERE's Bristol at Parkway Place [40F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Alabang, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila]*


















*Construction Updates:*



rough said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Johnny Galimba​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## triodegradable

wonderful thread


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*11th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]











































































































*Render Updates:*








*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> *South Parking Building*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © mariejoan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



q9 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ronnel Rayton​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ronnel Rayton​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronnel Rayton​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebuffingpad​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Bank Tower [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Hans Wilsdorf said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Frank Iglesias​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mel Sebastian​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mel Sebastian​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mel Sebastian​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mel Sebastian​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mel Sebastian​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Verte [2T|29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mel Sebastian​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's One Park Drive [20F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:* 



Jose Mari said:


> Mel Sebastian​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:* 








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*H2O VENTURES' World Hotel & Residences Makati [40F|hot|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Piccolo Ocampo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Pic:*

*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Piccolo Ocampo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


> Piccolo Ocampo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark A. Reyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Em Tee​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodelio Domingo Jr​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix|mall]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DOTC's Southwest Integrated Provincial Transport System (SWIPTS)*
*@ Coastal Rd, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































[/QUOTE]

*Hi-res Renders*



Jose Mari said:


> SQFT Global Properties​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Shimizu Hidehito​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ETON's 8 Adriatico [4T|42F|mix|res]*
*Malate, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' University of the Philippines (UP) Town Center [mix]*
*@ UP Diliman East Campus, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



liab said:


> *Phase 1B Expansion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Phase 2 Expansion*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimchi1978​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claaaaams.xiii​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragos Adrian​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Breeze Residences [40F|res]*
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



vdm60sqm said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Dragos Adrian​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> Rice Martinez​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Daryl Zamora​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL's The Podium Mall & Tower Expansion - 2nd Phase [2T|42F&47F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




​
*Construction Updates:*



gptimajo said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Charlz Ivan Mascardo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Charlz Ivan Mascardo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Charlz Ivan Mascardo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Charlz Ivan Mascardo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Render Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> Forbes Travel Guide​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Tower [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Hans Wilsdorf said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA TOWERS' Capital House [27F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Hans Wilsdorf said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Michio Miranda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony Kim S. Vergara​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Pics:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do_nam_hun​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony Kim S. Vergara​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> do_nam_hun​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kurt Urbanozo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*




































*Construction Updates:*



anonymous_filipino said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kenneth Barrera​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kenneth Barrera​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kenneth Barrera​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

DP


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FILINVEST's Filinvest One and Two [2T|15F|off]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex*
*Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> digitalpimp​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*AEON Centre [19F|bpo|off]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex*
*Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> digitalpimp​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IDC's Innoland Tower 2 [20F|bpo|off]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex*
*Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> digitalpimp​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ASCOTT's Somerset Alabang Manila [22F|mix]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex*
*Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> digitalpimp​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Corporate Plaza [4T|mix]*
*@ BGC Park Triangle, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Render Updates:*









Manila Standard Today









The Philippine Star​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ARANETA GROUP's Araneta Center Cyberpark [5T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Zinnia Towers [2T|35F|res]*
*@ Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*North Tower:* 70% complete









*South Tower:* 12% complete









*Sky Park of North Tower:* On-going waterproofing leak test









*Site Development and Amenities:* 43% complete









*Site Development and Amenities:* 43% complete









*On-going completion of the Clubhouse*







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Arista Place [11T|6F|res]*
*Asian Tropical - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*

*Ultima Building:* is 90% complete









*Melhor Building:* is 82% complete









*Prima Building:* is 73% complete







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Asteria Residences [7T|6F|res]*
*Neo-Asian Minimalist - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*





http://youtu.be/h42AumlDh7I​
*Construction Updates:*

*Vinca Building:* is 8% complete









*Nerine Building:* is 5% complete







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sorrel Residences [27F|res]*
*@ Sociego St, Sampaloc, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

On-going continuous improvement on common areas









*Sorrel Residences main Entrance Gate for completion of the following:* Guard House Car Barrier, Project Gate Modification and Installation of Project Signage









*Swimming Pool*









*Sky Park*







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' The Amaryllis [22F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*

*Over-all project accomplishment:* 98.20% complete







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Viera Residences [27F|res]*
*@ Sct. Tuason, Brgy. Obrero, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

*Structural Works:* 19.85% complete; *Swimming Pool:* 33% complete







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Levina Place [3T|7F|res]*
*Asian Boutique - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Rosario, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*

*Selene:* 30.34%. On-going structural works for remaining planted columns at roof deck.









*Callista:* 6.56%. On-going rebar works for columns and beams at UGF.









*Amalthea:* 0.56%. On-going formworks, rebar works and concrete pouring of pile caps and footing tie beams.









*Clubhouse:* 69.89%. On-going tiling works at 2nd floor.









*Lap pool:* 30%. Kiddie Pool - 5%. Over-all status of site - 17.91%.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*

Over-all construction status of the site: 24.3%. *South Tower structural work:* Parking 5 to Parking 1 (100%), Ground Floor (90%), 2nd-10th floor(100%), 11th floor (80%). *AMENITY CORE:* 50%









*North Tower:* On-going excavation works.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> jhosephllorente​





reyvil888 said:


> hopplerph​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> hopplerph​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Belmont Luxury Hotel [10F|condotel]*
*@ Newport City Complex - Phase 1 *
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> andycapp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andycapp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andycapp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> nikcoffee​





chanlatorre said:


> jhosephllorente​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alexis Grace Alarcon​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alexis Grace Alarcon​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> djmfusco​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Scale Model:*









Karen Flores​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aljohn Kevin Tariga​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aljohn Kevin Tariga​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aljohn Kevin Tariga​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aljohn Kevin Tariga​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*TRAVELLER INTERNATIONAL's Marriott Grand Ballroom [mix|hot]*
*Resorts World Manila - Phase 2 Expansion @ Newport City Complex*
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Video Tour:*

*Marriott Grand Ballroom Soft Opening 1st Event*






*Construction Updates:*



b_two said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Belmont Luxury Hotel [10F|condotel]*
*@ Newport City, Pasay, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> b_two said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b_two said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER INTERNATIONAL's Hilton Manila Hotel [7F|hot]*
*Resorts World Manila - Phase 3 Expansion @ Newport City Complex*
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



b_two said:


>





b_two said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER INTERNATIONAL's Sheraton Manila Hotel [7F|hot]*
*Resorts World Manila - Phase 3 Expansion @ Newport City Complex*
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



b_two said:


>





b_two said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER INTERNATIONAL's Maxims Hotel Annex - Extension [7F|hot]*
*Resorts World Manila - Phase 3 Expansion @ Newport City Complex*
*@ Newport City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



b_two said:


>





b_two said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's The Levels [4T|35F-25F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City, Muntinlupa, Metro Manila*​


























*Construction Updates:*



LhexiMont said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Makati City Skyline - Metro Manila*



michi michi said:


> Makati Skyline by xenovah, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Verawood Residences [7T|5F|res]*
*Modern Polynesian - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*

*As of April 30, 2015*

*Wisteria Building:* 88.53%









*Marsala Building:* 68.73%









*Peridot Building:* 52.48%









*Canary Building:* 24.35%







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Megacitizens​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Our Awesome Planet*​*
> 
> *


*

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original Pic Owners, to all obsessed SSC Posters and to all SSC Mods !!!*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Michelle Placido Rivera​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Miles Zarate-Pimentel​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ABS-CBN's KidZania Manila [com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Michelle Placido Rivera​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Michelle Placido Rivera​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers BGC 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



q9 said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Michelle Placido Rivera​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA TOWERS' Capital House [27F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Michelle Placido Rivera​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Tower [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Michelle Placido Rivera​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Michelle Placido Rivera​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> q9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> q9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> q9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> q9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



q9 said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



q9 said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Leni Stayman​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joel Nilo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Pics:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joel Nilo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joel Nilo​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Pic:*



jasetiojanco said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> _04|20|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joel Nilo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Pic:*



jasetiojanco said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> _04|20|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joel Nilo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Pic:*



jasetiojanco said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> _04|20|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joel Nilo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jasetiojanco said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> _04|20|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joel Nilo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jasetiojanco said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> _04|20|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joel Nilo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



jasetiojanco said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jasetiojanco said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> _04|20|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joel Nilo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> juanski.ph​





Jose Mari said:


> Rose Oanes Pagulayan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































*City of Dreams Casino*









*Signature Club*









*Kampay:*


















*Li Ying (VIP Gaming):*









*PokerStars*


































*Video Tour:*











*Pic Updates:*



> Hudyat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hudyat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> adyjoy05​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> adyjoy05​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> adyjoy05​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL LAND's One Rockwell [2T|55F&45F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Markie Cagampang​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Markie Cagampang​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [2T|53F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Master Plan:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Roxas Triangle Masterplan circa March 1999*
> by *Archello*.


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> david_ford81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justin.zoombox​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> david_ford81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justin.zoombox​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jrommel said:


> Jrommel​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jrommel said:


> Jrommel


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*4th Largest Mall in the World*
*1,100+ Stores - 482,878 m² (5,197,660 million sq ft) GLA as of August 29, 2014*​Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​





























































































































*List of SM Malls in the Philippines:*








*Pic Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


> *Latest SM North EDSA Facade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SM City North EDSA Admin​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHOR LAND's Monarch Parksuites [4T|17F(2)&16F(2)|res]*
*@ Aseana City, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ANCHOR LAND's SoleMare Parksuites [2T|18F|mix|res]*
*@ Aseana City, Parañaque, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*

















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> moorethemaryer​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> haanyt_yro​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> haanyt_yro​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [2T|53F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> haanyt_yro​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Blair Villanueva​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mick Riego​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> arjayrepublic​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Viridian [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROBINSONS/FEDERAL LAND's Axis Residences [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*New Render:*



anakngpasig said:


> *Okada Resort Aquarium and Aqua Theatre*
> 
> Architect: Peddlethorpe Architects


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Heights Residences [4T|35F(1)+30F(2)+25F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ACCOR's Novotel Manila [25F|hot]*
*@ Araneta Center besides SMART Araneta Coliseum*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARANETA's Gateway Tower 2 [32F|off]*
*@ Araneta Center besides SMART Araneta Coliseum*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*UP/PAFI's UP-Azkals Football Field [spo]*
*@ University of the Philippines (UP) Diliman Campus*
*Quezon CIty, Metro Manila*​



hakz2007 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EURO TOWERS' Vivaldi Residences [2T|38F|condotel]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*










jhomai14 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Cubao [3T|35T|res]*
*@ P. Tuazon, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Portico [5T|42F(4)+xxF(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas, Pasig City, Metro Manila*








































































​
*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> wakatakata​





Jose Mari said:


> chrisetu28​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Eastwood LeGrand I, II and III [30F|35F|38F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City, Bagumbayan, QC, Metro Manila*













































​
*Pic Updates:*



Mutant Messiah said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*

















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Sapphire Bloc [4T|48F(2)+40F+38F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Magnolia Mall and Residences [4T|mix|u/c]* 
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​ 
















































































*Construction Updates:*

*Tower A:*
















*Tower B*







*Tower C:*







*Zen Garden Area:*







*Swimming Pool:*







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Nguyen Hoang Anh​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DOTC's Southwest Integrated Provincial Transport Terminal (SWIPTT)*
*Metro Manila PPP Terminal Transport Project*









*Construction Updates:*



boy.turista said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*Metro Manila Skyway Project*
*DPWH's Path of Progress: Skyway Stage 3*
*The Skyway Stage 3 passing through some cities in the metropolis, will be a 14.8 km long elevated tollway that connects the North Luzon Expressway (NLEX) and the South Luzon Expressway (SLEX)*



















*Video Tour:*




















































































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Alveo Land​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Alveo Land​





Jose Mari said:


> Nguyen Hoang Anh​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Alveo Land​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's McKinley West Complex [mix|res|u/c]*
*@ formerly JUSMAG (Joint U.S. Military Assistance Group)*
*Taguig City, Metro Manila*


*McKinley West CBD*





































*McKinley West Village*


























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> archtgene​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jeff Nafura​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Florence [3T|22F+28F+22F|mix|res|pro]*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> jaqcasaljay​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' One Castilla Place [27F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chiang1980 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Scale Model:*



Jose Mari said:


> property 24​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Tower [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Hans Wilsdorf said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EPPI's Eton Tower Makati [41F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> mekainah​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Kroma Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Alveo Land​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eastwood LeGrand I, II and III [30F|35F|38F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, Bagumbayan, QC, Metro Manila*













































​
*Pic Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's St. Moritz Private Estate [mix]*
*@ McKinley West, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Latest Render:*





















































*Video Tour:*






Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SDC's Southkey Place Condominium [20F|mix|res]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*​



joshstef said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*VISTA LAND's Wil Tower Mall [2T|2F|mix|res]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*INC's EVM Convention Center [12F|con]*
*@ Net25 Compound, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Justin Calderon​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Parkway Residences [3T|28F|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARANETA's New Frontier Broadway [mix]*
*(formerly New Frontier Theater) @ Araneta Center Complex*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*NSJB's Fort Victoria [3T|(1)49F&(2)45F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*4th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*List of SM Malls in the Philippines:*








*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITY SUPER's Landmark Trinoma Expansion [2F|com] *
*@ Trinoma Mall, North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



























Badong Badz​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDI Corporate Center [17F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*































































*New Renders:*



Jose Mari said:


> Daiichi Properties​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> themervfilm​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> blogalag​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> blogalag​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*ROCKWELL's Power Plant Mall - Expansion/Renovation [mall]*
*@ Rockwell Centre, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*New Renders:*



anakngpasig said:


> http://www.architectsorange.com​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


> Garrick Huang​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


> Garrick Huang​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Garrick Huang​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's SM Fame Residences [4T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Central EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




























​
*Video Tour:*






*Latest Render:*

Grand Lobby









Amenity Lobby









Function Room









Outdoor Lounge









Kiddie Pool









Lap Pool









Walk of Fame







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*


















Leojanice Rosario​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Solstice Tower [4T|55F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Escala Salcedo [36F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*

*New Renders:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jester Daven Santiago​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NUVO LAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Nuvo City Complex, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*

































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


> tj_brewed​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Render Updates:*


























*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> c jenniepperson​





jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> rjsmariano​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Pic:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Pic:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mh.galvan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mh.galvan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mh.galvan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mh.galvan​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> roran13​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> roran13​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> roran13​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Greenbelt Hamilton [2T|31F+32F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> persquare​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Asteria Residences [7T|6F|res]*
*Neo-Asian Minimalist - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*





http://youtu.be/h42AumlDh7I​
*Construction Updates:*

*Mimosa Building* is 5% complete.









*Lucerne Building* is 2% complete.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Arista Place [11T|6F|res]*
*Asian Tropical - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*

*Melhor Building* is 83 % complete.









*Prima Building* is 74% complete.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Verawood Residences [7T|5F|res]*
*Modern Polynesian - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*

*Wisteria Building:* 93.27%









*Marsala Building:* 78.21%









*Peridot Building:* 55.44%









*Canary Building:* 31.26%







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' One Castilla Place [27F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*Over-all project accomplishment:* 82% complete.


















On-going completion of *Garden Atrium*









*Sky Park:* 60% complete







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Patrick Roque​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Patrick Roque​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Patrick Roque​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [33F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Patrick Roque​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Patrick Roque​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



ngolpeo said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## 666kalpa

Latest updates please


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (next)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*











*Estancia Mall (completed)*









*Unimart Supermarket (u/c)*









*Paragon Entertainment Center (next)*

























*Pic Updates:*

*Capitol Commons’ Gastro*

Dine and enjoy a sumptuous lunch or a lively dinner on *Capitol Commons’ Gastro*, a food and beverage strip that features fashionable concept restaurants from well known dining brands in the country Santi’s Delicatessen, Black Olive Cerveseria, Tipsy Pig, Starbucks (Drive-Thru), Nomama & Sentro 1771





















































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ORTIGAS' Estancia Mall [5F|mix]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*





















































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Park [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Vertis North, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Model:*



tj_brewed said:


> tj_brewed​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Chef Boo Bedia​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Video Tour:*



jeff030 said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> mizukiechen​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITY SUPER's Landmark Trinoma Expansion [2F|com] *
*@ Trinoma Mall, North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*4th Largest Mall in the World*
*1,100+ Stores - 482,878 m² (5,197,660 million sq ft) GLA as of August 29, 2014*​Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​




















































































































*List of SM Malls in the Philippines:*








*Pic Updates:*

*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Sapphire Bloc [4T|48F(2)+40F+38F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*












































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS The Magnolia Mall and Residences [4T|mix|u/c]* 
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​ 
















































































*Construction Updates:*



> *Tower A*





> *Tower A and B*





> *Tower C*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*

*As of March 27, 2015*

















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PJDC's University Towers*
*@ University Belt, Manila*


*University Tower [23F|res] - España, Sampaloc, Manila*









*University Tower 2 [32F|res] - España, Sampaloc, Manila*









*University Tower P. Noval [47F|res] - España, Sampaloc, Manila*









*University Tower Malate [38F|res] - Malate, Manila*







*Construction Updates:*

*University Tower P. Noval*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*NSJB's Fort Victoria [3T|(1)49F&(2)45F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> homebasegmanewstv​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



GradeOne said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



GradeOne said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Tower [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ms.mitchiereyes​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



GradeOne said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*formerly Makati North* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> treevdee​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> treevdee​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> imteejaay​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Pics:*



Jose Mari said:


> imteejaay​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Light Residences & Mall [3T|40F|mix|mall|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> *Light Mall *
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *Light Mall's Glass Bridge*
> 
> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Woodside City Township [mix]*
*@ E. Rodriguez Jr. Ave (C5), Ugong, Pasig City, Metro Manila*​








[/CENTER]

*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*TRAVELLER INTERNATIONAL's Marriott Grand Ballroom [mix|hot]*
*Resorts World Manila - Phase 2 Expansion @ Newport City Complex*
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Video Tour:*

*Marriott Grand Ballroom Soft Opening 1st Event*






*Pic Updates:*

















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Leo Cabigting​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kururuchiin​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo Cabigting​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kururuchiin​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo Cabigting​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Tower [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Hans Wilsdorf said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



bgcboy said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Emma Zhequia​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' University of the Philippines (UP) Town Center [mix]*
*@ UP Diliman East Campus, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Mutant Messiah said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Arbor Lanes by Ayala Land Premier* 








*Corporate Center*









ayalalandpremierhomes








*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans





Arca South Aerial Footages (as of end-March 2014)​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL PRIMARIES' 53 Benitez [2T|9F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> checiudybayly​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Viridian [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Pic:*



ajosh821 said:


> ndycrz​





jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Pic:*



ajosh821 said:


> ndycrz​





jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> ndycrz​





jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> ndycrz​




jameskirk O said:


>



Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> ndycrz​





jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*H2O VENTURES' World Hotel & Residences Makati [40F|hot|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

Beautiful projects


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Roweign Targaryen​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL LAND's One Rockwell [2T|55F&45F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mo Jo Cañonero III​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mo Jo Cañonero III​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Propertyclub​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's AMA Tower Residences [34F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Propertyclub​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS The Magnolia Mall and Residences [4T|mix|u/c]* 
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​ 
















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Martin Solero Rafol​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



























Amiel Aldaba​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Pic:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Lumiere Residences [2T|37F|res]*
*Pasig Blvd cor. Shaw Blvd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*

*Over-all Structural Work Completion* - 43.92%. *EAST TOWER* (left side building) - 20.01%. On-going construction now on the 10th floor.









*WEST TOWER* - 21.26%. On-going construction now on the 10th floor. *PODIUM* - 89.24%







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Levina Place [3T|7F|res]*
*Asian Boutique - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Rosario, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*

*Clubhouse* - 77.75%. Over-all site progress - 21.53%.









*Selene* - 35.05%. On-going Structural works for remaining planted colums at roof deck. On-going masonry works at 5th and 6th floor.









*Lap Pool* - 50%. *Kiddie Pool* - 35%. On-going leak testing.









*Callista* - 6.56%. On-going rebar works for columns and beams at UGF.









*Amalthea* - 1.90%. On-going formworks, rebar works and concrete pouring of pile caps, footing tie beams and retaining wall.







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> simplyamazing.gee​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joel Sanchez​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joel Sanchez​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kyle Nathaniel D. Jimenez​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kyle Nathaniel D. Jimenez​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*NSJB's Fort Victoria [3T|(1)49F&(2)45F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Hans Olav Lien​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Hans Olav Lien​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



pakaleklalawak said:


> © Mark Longos​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



pakaleklalawak said:


> © Mark Longos​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



pakaleklalawak said:


> © Mark Longos​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



pakaleklalawak said:


> © Mark Longos​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



pakaleklalawak said:


> © Mark Longos​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



pakaleklalawak said:


> © Mark Longos​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> VXI Makati Site Engagement Activities​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mark Gio Amoguis​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FIRST FEDERATED's The One Torre de Santo Tomás [46F|res]*
*@ España Blvd, Across UST Campus, Manila*









Elmer Tan Chahan​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kyle Nathaniel D. Jimenez​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kyle Nathaniel D. Jimenez​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kyle Nathaniel D. Jimenez​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> greyonesocial​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kyle Nathaniel D. Jimenez​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kurt Urbanozo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Sa BGC nakatira ngayon ang tito at tita ko... yung tito ko, originally from Indiana, at napangasawa yung tita ko na galing Bicol at nagtrabaho dito sa US. Pareho na silang retired at nakatira sa Bellagio condominium, kaya nagulat ako sa napakabilis na paglago ng BGC. Sana naman may affordablr housing units para sa mga masa natin na gustong tumira dyan...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AYALA's Ayala Triangle Re-Development [mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle, Makati City, Metro Manila*
































































.


































*New Render:*



cyrusal said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> evestonido​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*4th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







​
*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> CMR Orosa​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> CMR Orosa​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


> June 11


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [33F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Binibining Melanie​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Binibining Melanie​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Altura [2T|22F&27F|mix|res]*
*@ South Park District, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> xing_19812002​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix|mall]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> xing_19812002​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ASCOTT's Somerset Alabang Manila [22F|mix]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex*
*Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> nathancity​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> robinsonslandcondos​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> karlaredor​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Romm Pacis​





reyvil888 said:


> thebluebackpacker​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City, Makati, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


> Romm Pacis​





reyvil888 said:


> thebluebackpacker​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Pic:*



Jose Mari said:


> Romm Pacis​





reyvil888 said:


> thebluebackpacker​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> thebluebackpacker​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> thebluebackpacker​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> thebluebackpacker​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DD's DoubleDragon Plaza [10F|mix|*
*@ The Meridian Park, EDSA Ext, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Render Update:*









Megawide​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



Apex101 said:


> image
> by travetour, on Flickr
> 
> image
> by travetour, on Flickr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Urbanozo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishelle Padullon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Urbanozo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishelle Padullon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Urbanozo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishelle Padullon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSE's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Render Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> marketmonitor​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Viceroy [4T|22F|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila* 




































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> janllaneta​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (next)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*











*Estancia Mall (completed)*









*Unimart Supermarket (u/c)*









*Paragon Entertainment Center (next)*

























*Scale Model:*



krosfingaz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Scale Model:*



krosfingaz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*






*Scale Model:*



krosfingaz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ORTIGAS' The Maven [2T|66F&44F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





































capitolcommonsortigas​
*Scale Model:*



krosfingaz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ANCHOR LAND's Anchor Grandsuites [63F|res]*
*@ Masangkay St, Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*
*(Manila Chinatown - Oldest Chinatown in the World)*









Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































*City of Dreams Casino*









*Signature Club*









*Kampay:*


















*Li Ying (VIP Gaming):*









*PokerStars*


































*Video Tour:*











*Pic Updates:*



> berdee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berdee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ANCHOR LAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Pic:*



EAL said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



EAL said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



EAL said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*

*Over-all construction status of the site* - 29.29%. *South Tower Structural Work:* Parking 5 to Parking 1 (100%), Ground Floor (90%), 2nd-10th Floor (100%), 11th Floor ( 100%), 12th floor (100%), 14th floor (100%), 15th floor (100%), 16th floor (100), 17th floor (28%). Amenity Core (South Tower): 50%.









*North Tower*








DMCI Homes​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Levina Place [3T|7F|res]*
*Asian boutique concept community*
*@ Rosario, Pasig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



> *Selene Building:* 36.20%. On-going structural on additional works at Roofdeck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Selene Building:* On-going exterior plastering and interior masonry works at 6F.


*Callista Building:* 7.64%. On-going rebar works for columns and beams at UGF.









*Amalthea Building:* 3.57%. On-going formworks, rebar works and concrete pouring of pile caps, footing tie beams and retaining wall.









> *Clubhouse:* 87.75%. On-going ceiling works and tiling works at 2nd Floor. Over-all site development : 23.23%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On-going tiling at 2nd Floor of Clubhouse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DMCI Homes​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


> © Nicco Valenzuela​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


> © Nicco Valenzuela​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



[dx] said:


> © Nicco Valenzuela​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



























Yohan Eleunandeseu









Marino & Munn Partners​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*
















































































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FIRST FEDERATED's The One Torre de Santo Tomás [46F|res]*
*@ España Blvd, Across UST Campus, Manila*









Elmer Tan Chahan​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


> jameskirk O​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


> jameskirk O​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Breeze Residences [40F|res]*
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


> jameskirk O​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MCY's Sky Residence [38F|res]*
*@ Prensa St, Binondo, Manila*
*(Manila Chinatown - Oldest Chinatown in the World)*



























*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



van_pasco said:


> *Groundbreaking*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> imarjorierayos​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> imarjorierayos​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Tower [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Hans Wilsdorf said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*VISTA LAND's Vista Hub [15F|mix|off]*
*21st Dr, East Forbes, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



Jose Mari said:


> Colliers​









Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|47F|52F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*

77561013​
*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NUVO LAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Nuvo City Complex, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*


































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*New Render:*










*Novotel Suites Manila*
















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Pocholo Paragas​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Pocholo Paragas​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Pocholo Paragas​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jameskirk O​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Pic:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|mall]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> krissav611​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> krissav611​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> krissav611​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Circulo Verde [mix|res]* 
*@ Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*TRAVELLER INTERNATIONAL's Marriott Grand Ballroom [mix|hot]*
*Resorts World Manila - Phase 2 Expansion @ Newport City Complex*
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Video Tour:*

*Marriott Grand Ballroom Soft Opening 1st Event*






*Pic Updates:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITYLAND's Pines Peak Tower [2T|27F|res*]
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


> cbr600rr​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*









shangproperties​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sorrel Residences [27F|res]*
*@ Sociego St, Sampaloc, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*As of June 22, 2015*

*Entrance Gate:* On-going paint retouch and for installation of project signage









*Basement 4:* On-going painting works








DMCI Homes​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Viera Residences [27F|res]*
*@ Sct. Tuason, Brgy. Obrero, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

*As of June 22, 2015*

*Over all project accomplishment:* 18.65% complete

















DMCI Homes​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (North of Manila)*

*CENTURY's Azure North Resort Residences [10T|mix]*
*@ San Fernando City, Pampanga, North of Manila*











*Azure North Beach*



*Water Attractions*



*Monaco*



*The Units*












*Video Tour:*






*Render Updates:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> thetrueasiatic​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> thetrueasiatic​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> thetrueasiatic​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Jed Marinay​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> cruzmaj​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ORTIGAS' The Maven [2T|66F&44F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





































capitolcommonsortigas​
*Scale Model:*



krosfingaz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © roldanreal​





Jose Mari said:


> enchantrice​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> enchantrice​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*
































































.


































*Pic Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



EAL said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



EAL said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> perks101​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*4th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







*Pic Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Tower [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Hans Wilsdorf said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Celadon Park Manila [4T|27F(2)&21F(2)|res]*
*@ San Lazaro, Sta. Cruz, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*









ALVEO Land​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Escala Salcedo [36F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*









ALVEO Land​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



























ALVEO Land​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Solstice Towers [4T|55F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*


















ALVEO Land​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*


















ALVEO Land​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*









ALVEO Land​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*









ALVEO Land​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*









ALVEO Land​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> realisticallytrue​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> realisticallytrue​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Altura [2T|22F&27F|mix|res]*
*@ South Park District, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*









AVIDA Land​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers One Union Place [3T|16F|mix|res]*
*@ ARCA South Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila* 
































































AVIDA Land​
*Construction Updates:*









AVIDA Land​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































*Signature Club*









*Kampay:*


















*Li Ying (VIP Gaming):*









*PokerStars*


































*Video Tour:*











*Pic Updates:*






























































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHOR LAND's Monarch Parksuites [4T|17F(2)&16F(2)|res]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*


















Anchorland​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



CarltonHill said:


> CarltonHill​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



CarltonHill said:


> CarltonHill​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



CarltonHill said:


> CarltonHill​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [33F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



CarltonHill said:


> CarltonHill​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> Megaworld​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> luelbujichoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paohonrado​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> luelbujichoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paohonrado​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Android2000

*Manila is booming!* How come? Is the economy growing a lot?


----------



## InfinitiFX45

Android2000 said:


> *Manila is booming!* How come? Is the economy growing a lot?


^^ ^^

*Based on Bloomberg Survey of Economists released in February 2015!!!* 








*Latest News:*

Link: *PH most resilient among developing countries!!!*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Tower [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Hans Wilsdorf said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FEDERAL LAND's iMET BPO Tower 1 [15F|bpo|off]*
*@ Metropolitan Park Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*​



muchosan said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ohmyjing​





reyvil888 said:


> sachifierce​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ohmyjing​





reyvil888 said:


> sachifierce​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ohmyjing​





reyvil888 said:


> sachifierce​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ohmyjing​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> sachifierce​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (next)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*











*Estancia Mall (completed)*









*Unimart Supermarket (u/c)*









*Paragon Entertainment Center (next)*

























*Construction Updates:*

*Unimart Supermarket (u/c)*



krosfingaz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's San Antonio Residence [40F|mix|res]*
*@ Gil Puyat/Buendia, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



anakngpasig said:


>





dreamcityph said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> sabamonin​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> sabamonin​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> sabamonin​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)[Novotel Suites Manila]/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




















*Yosemite-USA(40F)[Novotel Suites Manila]*






































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> sabamonin​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' The Birchwood Residences [5T|6F|res]*
*Modern Balinese - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































*Construction Updates:*

*Guardhouse:* 80%. On-going finishing works.









*Over-all site development:* 17.78%.
*Clubhouse:* 9%. On-going rebar works and concreting at LGF.
*CALATHEA Building:* 6.60%. On-going rebar works for columns and concreting for SOG at Parking Level 2.
*MAPLE Building:* 6.60%. On-going concreting of Columns at Parking Level 2.









*ALDER Building:* 26.40%. On going concreting of Suspended Slabs at 6F.









*EVERGREEN Building:* 8.10%. On-going concreting of Columns at LGF.
*OLEANDER Building:* 7.80%. On-going concreting of suspended slabs at LGF.








DMCI Homes​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Viera Residences [27F|res]*
*@ Sct. Tuason, Brgy. Obrero, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

*Structural Works:* 33.85%;
*Masonry Works:* 4.50%;
*Swimming Pool:* 38%;
*Over all project accomplishment:* 22.25% complete

















DMCI Homes​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' One Castilla Place [27F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*Building:* 83.36% complete









*Guard House:* 58% complete









*Swimming Pool:* 88% complete

















DMCI Homes​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOMES' Sorrel Residences [27F|res]*
*@ Sociego St, Sampaloc, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*Guard House* is for installation of project signage

















DMCI Homes​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Zinnia Towers [2T|35F|res]*
*@ Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*North Tower:* 77% complete; on-going finishing works at 29th floor









*South Tower:* 15% complete; on-going structural works at 8th floor









*Site Development & Amenities:* 53% complete;
*North Tower Amenities:* On-going finishing works;
*South Tower Amenities:* not yet started

















DMCI Homes​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI HOMES' Fairway Terraces [17F|res]*
*besides Villamor Golf Course, Pasay City, Metro Manila*























































DMCI Homes​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> efmel1968​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> peter.pub​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gomi​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> efmel1968​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gomi​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> peter.pub​





Jose Mari said:


> Gomi​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [33F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gomi​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> joeymelliza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daiichiproperties​





Jose Mari said:


> Gomi​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gomi​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gomi​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> efmel1968​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> denolondriz​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Cloverleaf [3T|32F|res]*
*@ The Cloverleaf Complex, Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Latest Render:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> kristabayan111​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> lizzygarniel​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Viceroy [4T|22F|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila* 




































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*









MEGAWORLD​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (next)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



krosfingaz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Lloyd Lost Boy​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jamielees​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Brix Bataller​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Brix Bataller​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Brio Tower [37F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Gudalupe Viejo, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

*Excavation Works:* 95.22% complete









*Structural Works:* 53.42% complete








DMCI Homes​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Arista Place [11T|6F|res]*
*Asian Tropical - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*

*Melhor Building* is 89% complete.









*Prima Building* is 78% complete.








DMCI Homes​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Nardz09

*The Maven at Capitol Commons (62 Storey) - Pasig City*


----------



## Nardz09

*Unimart at Capitol Commons - Pasig City*










*Paragon at Capitol Commons*


----------



## Nardz09

*IBP Tower @ Ortigas Center, Pasig City*


----------



## Nardz09

*Cyberscape Gamma @ Ortigas Center, Pasig City (37-Storey Office tower*


----------



## Nardz09

*Kasara Urban Residences - Pasig City (6 Towers)

*


----------



## Nardz09

*The Rochester - Pasig City*


----------



## Nardz09

*Elements Residences @ Ortigas Center, Pasig City*


----------



## Nardz09

*Urvan Deca Ortigas (26 - towers + Waltermart Mall) - Pasig City*


----------



## Nardz09

*Orchard Towers -Pasig City*


----------



## Nardz09

*SMDC's Shine Residences @ Meralco Ave. Pasig City*


----------



## Nardz09

*Paradigm Mall & Corporate Center by Ayala Land -Meralco Ave. Pasig City*


----------



## Nardz09

*Levina Place Pasig City*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Sidney Alonzo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> hitchhikingcamera​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> hitchhikingcamera​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> hitchhikingcamera​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> hitchhikingcamera​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*H2O VENTURES' World Hotel & Residences Makati [40F|hot|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> hitchhikingcamera​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (next)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*











*Estancia Mall (completed)*









*Unimart Supermarket (u/c)*









*Paragon Entertainment Center (next)*

























*Construction Updates:*

*Unimart Supermarket (u/c)*



krosfingaz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TORRE LORENZO's Torre Sur [15F|mix|res]*
*@ Alabang-Zapote Rd., Las Piñas City, Metro Manila*





























Construction Updates:








​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TORRE LORENZO's Torre Central [30F|mix|res]*
*@ University Belt Manila*
*@ Galicia St., Sampaloc, Manila*






































Construction Updates:








​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Render Updates:*



> IslandSon.PH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IslandSon.PH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Render Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> thatgirl_tiffers​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Verawood Residences [7T|5F|res]*
*Modern Polynesian - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*

*Over-all site progress:* 66.19%.
*Marsala Building:* - 94.52%.









*Peridot Building:* - 80.43%.









*Flamingo Building:* - 49.55%.









*Canary Building:* - 49.29%.








DMCI Homes​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Levina Place [3T|7F|res]*
*Asian boutique concept community*
*@ Rosario, Pasig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*

*Over-all site progress:* 26.25%.
*Selene Building:* - 36.20%. On-going rubcon at units and hallways, T&B waterproofing.









*Callista Building:* - 7.64%. On-going rebar works for columns and beams at 2nd Floor.









*Amalthea Building:* - Pushed Piles - 100%; Pile Caps - 100%; Footing Tie Beams – 100%. SOG – 50%.









*Clubhouse:* - 91.22%. On-going finishing works. Tiling works at clubhouse drop-off.









*Lap pool*









*Kiddie Pool:* - 60%; Tiling works at kiddie pool.








*DMCI Homes*​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ABS-CBN's KidZania Manila [com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Tower [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*TRAVELLER's RW Bayshore Residential Resort 2 [4T|mix|res]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Render Updates:*




















































































































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## robertitoam

Exciting to see the skyscraperboom going on in eastern asia in cities like manila or jakarta finally they are getting the skylines they deserve.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SDC's Southkey Place Condominium [20F|mix|res]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*









*Render Updates:*



alfredsouthkey said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix|mall]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> katsumi911


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> rpadtv​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's Eastwood Global Plaza Luxury Residence [mix|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Complex, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITY SUPER's Landmark Trinoma Expansion [2F|com] *
*@ Trinoma Mall, North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARANETA's KIA Theater [mix]*
*(formerly New Frontier Theater) @ Araneta Center Complex*
*Central EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Heights Residences [4T|35F(1)+30F(2)+25F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Manhattan Plaza [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*










jhomai14 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ACCOR's Novotel Manila [25F|hot]*
*@ Araneta Center besides SMART Araneta Coliseum*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Metro Manila Skyline (BGC - Taguig City)*



crossboneka said:


> flobero​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Tuscany Private Estate [7T|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































*Pic Updates:*









MEGAWORLD​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*









MEGAWORLD​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*









MEGAWORLD​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*









MEGAWORLD​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's One Central [2T|50F&42F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*









MEGAWORLD​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*









MEGAWORLD​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> asherofficial​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*









CAZA​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA TOWERS' South Park District [8T|mix|res]*
*@ National Rd., Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*































































*Render Updates:*



van_pasco said:


> *Ayala Mall South Park and South Park Corporate Center*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino "Jewel in the Crown" [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Topping Off Ceremony:*


























*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


> Dex Baldon​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Burgundy Bayfront Marina [33F|res]*
*@ Pacific Ave, Asiaworld City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*




Dex Baldon​
[/QUOTE]

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



[dx] said:


> Dex Baldon​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





[dx] said:


> Sauce​





Jose Mari said:


> Florence Sison​





crossboneka said:


> florencesison​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





[dx] said:


> Sauce​





Jose Mari said:


> Florence Sison​





crossboneka said:


> florencesison​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Florence Sison​





crossboneka said:


> florencesison​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> asherofficial​





jameskirk O said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Florence Sison​





crossboneka said:


> florencesison​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































































































Daiichi Properties​
*Construction Update:*



jameskirk O said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Florence Sison​





crossboneka said:


> florencesison​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Florence Sison​





crossboneka said:


> florencesison​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*











































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florence Sison​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florence Sison​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




crossboneka said:


> florencesison​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Florence Sison​





crossboneka said:


> florencesison​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florence Sison​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florence Sison​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




crossboneka said:


> florencesison​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*4th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Florence Sison​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> hollermall​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## van_pasco

The picture above is HDB flats and MRT train in Singapore.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mig Isidro


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Christian Radin​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Neil Martin E. Pilapil​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> krwebber1​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> baebaeabby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicollearl​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> baebaeabby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicollearl​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Aerial Video (BGC - Metro Manila)*



MakatiBoy said:


> https://vimeo.com/133501046​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino "Jewel in the Crown" [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Schematic Layout:*

*Hotel Tower and the Indoor Beach Dome.*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Metro Manila Skyline (Makati City)*



Kerbs said:


> ninoybalagtas23​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karting Mom​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgcmycity​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John T​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Karting Mom​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> lesleytan629​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Elaine G.​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ludRiK​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ludRiK​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|47F|52F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*

77561013​
*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Circulo Verde [mix|res]* 
*@ Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



krosfingaz said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:* 



rjrcasanova said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [2T|53F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*MEGAWORLD's San Antonio Residence [40F|mix|res]*
*@ Gil Puyat/Buendia, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Render:*

















Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Tower [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Hans Wilsdorf said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*MEGAWORLD's St. Moritz Private Estate [mix]*
*@ McKinley West, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Latest Render:*





















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



beaconator said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


> Dex Baldon​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Tuscany Private Estate [7T|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































*Pic Updates:*



[dx] said:


> Dex Baldon​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Viceroy [4T|22F|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila* 




































*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


> Dex Baldon​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


> Dex Baldon​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


> Dex Baldon​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Android2000

Really impressive Manila!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



[dx] said:


> Dex Baldon​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*H2O VENTURES' World Hotel & Residences Makati [40F|hot|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino "Jewel in the Crown" [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Render Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Tokyo/Manila said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Tower [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Hans Wilsdorf said:


> Emerson Yao​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Scale Model:*



reyvil888 said:


> MEGAWORLD​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*








































































Jovy Ramos​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Levina Place [3T|7F|res]*
*Asian Boutique - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Rosario, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*

*Selene Building:*









*Callista Building:*









*Amalthea Building:*









*Clubhouse:*









*Kiddie Pool:*









*Lap Pool:*








*DMCI Homes*​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*4th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> johncalica​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> johncalica​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































































































Daiichi Properties​
*Construction Update:*



reyvil888 said:


> johncalica​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> aybikaterin​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DD's DoubleDragon Plaza [10F|mix|*
*@ The Meridian Park, EDSA Ext, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Render Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FILINVEST LAND's Activa [4T|mix|off]*
*@ EDSA Cubao, Aurora Blvd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​



ajosh821 said:


> *BCI Asia*​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## JustWatch

:applause:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*4th Largest Mall in the World*
*1,100+ Stores - 482,878 m² (5,197,660 million sq ft) GLA as of August 29, 2014*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​





























































































































*Pic Updates:*



quickbooks said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> anniareee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arkitektongkwan​





CDObserver said:


> ReyjohnTia​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's Shore 2 Residences [3T|18F|res]*
*(formerly Reef Residences)*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Scale Model:*


























Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Martin Reyes​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilsinadjan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> *MOA Cyberzone*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tim_go​





DCRJ said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ria Veridiano​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ria Veridiano​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ria Veridiano​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ria Veridiano​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ria Veridiano​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*
































































.


































*Render Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Ayala Land​


*Video Tour:*



Jose Mari said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> tim_go​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|mall]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Mutant Messiah said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITY SUPER's Landmark Trinoma Expansion [2F|com] *
*@ Trinoma Mall, North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>





Mutant Messiah said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix|mall]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *H&M Festival Supermall* (Taken Today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *First Level*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Second Level*


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































*City of Dreams Casino*









*Signature Club*









*Kampay:*


















*Li Ying (VIP Gaming):*









*PokerStars*


































*Video Tour:*











*Pic Updates:*



ericyanson said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*









*MEGAWORLD*​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*









*MEGAWORLD*​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|45F|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Render Updates:*

*As of August 24, 2015*









*Artist’s illustration of Sheridan Towers’ buildings*
*DMCI Homes*​
*Construction Updates:*

*Over-all construction status of the site* - 35.58%. Structural Work (South Tower): Parking 5 to Parking 1 (100%), Ground Floor (90%), 2nd-21th Floor (100%) 22nd Floor (20%).









*Amenity Core (South Tower):* 50%.









*North Tower*








*DMCI Homes*​


jameskirk O said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' One Castilla Place [27F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*Building:* 84.88% complete.









*Swimming Pool:* 94.31% complete.
















*Sky Park:* 78% complete








*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Brio Tower [37F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Gudalupe Viejo, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

*Structural Works:* 60.87% complete



























*Excavation Works:* 97% complete








*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GEO ESTATE's The Beacon [3T|(2)44F & (1)50F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*









*The Beacon*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Monchhichi said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Monchhichi said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Monchhichi said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA's Ayala Triangle Re-Development [mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle, Makati City, Metro Manila*
































































.


































*Render Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Ayala Land​


*Video Tour:*



Jose Mari said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> janismyrtle​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DMCI Homes' Tivoli Garden Residences [5T|42F|mix|res]*
*@ Coronado St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*
















































































































































​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Viera Residences [27F|res]*
*@ Sct. Tuason, Brgy. Obrero, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*


























Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino "Jewel in the Crown" [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

















































































































































​
*Construction Updates:*


















Alexander Guillermo Soriano​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> juandayblog​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> raenbadua​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> raenbadua​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> raenbadua​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*









*MEGAWORLD*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Park [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Vertis North Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Master Plan Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AYALA MALLS' Feliz Town Center [mix|mall]*
*@ Marcos Hwy, Brgy Dela Paz, Pasig City, Metro Manila*











boy said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*AYALA HOTEL & RESORT's Seda Hotel BGC Tower 2 [18F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> Alexander Soriao


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> angelicajadee​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> angelicajadee​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*









*CENTURY Properties*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*









































































avidalandpromo​
*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans





Arca South Aerial Footages (as of end-March 2014)​
*Render Updates:*



boy said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (North of Manila)*

*CENTURY's Azure North Resort Residences [10T|mix]*
*@ San Fernando City, Pampanga, North of Manila*





























*Azure North Beach*



*Water Attractions*



*Monaco*



*The Units*






























*Video Tour:*






*Render Updates:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino "Jewel in the Crown" [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






































































































































































































*Video Tour:*



MakatiBoy said:


> https://vimeo.com/137074459​





anakngpasig said:


> https://vimeo.com/137045124​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## nwmea

Can anyone tell me the highest highrise in Manila, i searched in Google but it gives me multiple towers but i dont know which one is exactly the highest one. Thanks


----------



## greg_widen40

nwmea said:


> Can anyone tell me the highest highrise in Manila, i searched in Google but it gives me multiple towers but i dont know which one is exactly the highest one. Thanks


That would be Grand Hyatt Manila at 282 meters followed by Trump Tower Manila at 280 meters which is still under construction.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> castagne01​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> tallgrrl_​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> tallgrrl_​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Pic:*

*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> tallgrrl_​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Miguel Paolo Celestial​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> castagne01​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*
































































.


































*Render Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Ayala Land​


*Video Tour:*



Jose Mari said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mehmet Metan​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> saymaglaqui​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> apzvgc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ronic_kun​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Metro Manila Skyline (BGC - Bonifacio Global City)*



crossboneka said:


> Carlo De Leon​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Avenida [2T|35T|res]*
*@ Doroteo Jose St., Sta. Cruz, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Cubao [3T|35T|res]*
*@ P. Tuazon, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Shaw [2T|39F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa [2T|35T|res]*
*@ V. Mapa St., Sta. Mesa, Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Studio City [5T|18F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



exchan said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*


























Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Render Update:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (next)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS COMMUNITIES' Esclades South Metro [8T|9F|mix|res]*
*@ Dr. A. Santos Ave cor Meralco Ave., Sucat, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*


















*ROBINSONS Communities*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS COMMUNITIES' Escalades East Tower [14F|mix|res]*
*@ 20th Avenue, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*









*ROBINSONS Communities*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS COMMUNITIES' Acacia Escalades [2T|14F&17F|mix|res]*
*A modern Filipiniana-inspired mid-rise residential enclave*
*@ Calle Industria cor. Amang Rodriguez Ave., Manggahan, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*









Jc Sychiuco​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS/FEDERAL LAND's Axis Residences [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*









Raffy Villarosa



























Tess Cabredo​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FILINVEST's Filinvest Cyberzone Pasay [4T|8F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ near MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*​



ajosh821 said:


> Design Coordinates Inc.​









Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FILINVEST's | Vector Three [20F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ FILINVEST City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*​



ajosh821 said:


> Design Coordinates Inc.​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> duey_guison​





Jose Mari said:


> neilsinadjan​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> duey_guison​





Jose Mari said:


> neilsinadjan​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DLSU's De La Salle University BGC Campus [6F|edu]*
*Ernest Rufino Campus: College of Law - Graduate School*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mitovation​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> euniceborbe​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> euniceborbe​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*4th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 249,861 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







*Pic Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> SM Supermalls Official Website​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|47F|52F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*

77561013​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> MRAS​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> justcallme_bry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smchamb​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> enriquezmtravis​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> niccov.ph​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> niccov.ph​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Pics:*



jameskirk O said:


>





christos-greece said:


> Steven Keating​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*

*Latest Pics:*



jameskirk O said:


>





christos-greece said:


> Steven Keating​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Pic:*

*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> lovely_anne_oh​





> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## hongphuoc88

WOW


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



christos-greece said:


> https://flic.kr/p/vN5XuE
> raniel jose castaneda​





Jose Mari said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



christos-greece said:


> Manila
> sabamonin​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Tower [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkurinal​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> choi0811​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Hans Wilsdorf said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's One Park Drive [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Yaguig CIty, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinkurinal​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> choi0811​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> chrisdianeuy​





jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhonbenjie​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrisdianeuy​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jhackiesantos​





jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*4th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod









SMX Convention Center









Samsung Hall







*Pic Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ahmad​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Square [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ahmad​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino "Jewel in the Crown" [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






































































































































































































*Video Tour:*

137074459

137045124​
*Construction Updates:*

















































































John Karlo Camimo Medado​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Brio Tower [37F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Gudalupe Viejo, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Render Updates:*








































































*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI HOMES' Fairway Terraces [17F|res]*
*besides Villamor Golf Course, Pasay City, Metro Manila*









































































DMCI Homes​
*Render Updates:*






























































Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Avenida [2T|35T|res]*
*@ Doroteo Jose St., Sta. Cruz, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Cubao [3T|35T|res]*
*@ P. Tuazon, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Shaw [2T|39F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa [2T|35T|res]*
*@ V. Mapa St., Sta. Mesa, Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> misspaloms​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (next)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*









Paulo Alcazaren​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Metro Manila Skyline (Makati City)*

*Makati City - Metro Manila Skyline*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Metro Manila Skyline (BGC - Bonifacio Global City)*

*Bonifacio Global City (BGC) - Metro Manila Skyline*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Metro Manila Skyline (Mandaluyong City)*

*Mandaluyong City - Metro Manila Skyline*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Elevation Layouts:*








Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons, Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*





Jane Walton​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:* 








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Parkview Residences [3T|33F(2)+31F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*


























Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Arlyn Peregrino​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*EPPI's Eton Tower Makati [41F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*






















































*ETON Properties*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Johnson See​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHockie Doks​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> CHockie Doks​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> CHockie Doks​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> CHockie Doks​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> CHockie Doks​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> CHockie Doks​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Michael Johnson See​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Michael Johnson See​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Michael Johnson See​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Johnson See​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine Deligero​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Michael Johnson See​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Maria Emmaley Milana​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rico Mocon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arnaldo Juris Maclang​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jed Berenguer​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's The Capital Towers [3T|38F|mix|res]*
*@ E. Rodriguez Sr. Ave, Quezon City, Metro Manila *













































*Construction Updates:*









*FEDERAL Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> cmgoteideticmemory​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*MEGAWORLD's ArcoVia City Township [mix]*
*(formerly Woodside City Township)*
*@ E. Rodriguez Jr. Ave (C5), Ugong, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*
































































.











































*Render Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Ayala Land​


*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> shaeyew​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bigdata​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Philip Bisnon​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Steven Eagles


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Steven Eagles


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Steven Eagles


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Steven Eagles


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*H2O VENTURES' World Hotel & Residences Makati [40F|hot|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Steven Eagles


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chao P​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigdata​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathrin jill Bernardo Quinto​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigdata​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




CDObserver said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> patababes​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathrin jill Bernardo Quinto​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patababes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> patababes​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathrin jill Bernardo Quinto​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patababes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



CDObserver said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuri Anthony​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liz Espia​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




CDObserver said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> patababes​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathrin jill Bernardo Quinto​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patababes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> patababes​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathrin jill Bernardo Quinto​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patababes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Steph Dy​





Jose Mari said:


> John Carlos Catalan​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Sanchez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Patrick Oracion​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Travel Lean​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arlo Hansen​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsgunnabemae​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arlo Hansen​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsgunnabemae​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































































































Daiichi Properties​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arlo Hansen​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsgunnabemae​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> itsgunnabemae​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> itsgunnabemae​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> itsgunnabemae​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Carlos Catalan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasperong​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasperong​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yheel​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jasperong​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> yheel​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> yheel​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ezunkr.m​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PotaLin Wu​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmr2109​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mr. Year 50​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off):*
















*Construction Updates:*

*Five E-com Center (Topped Off):*



Jose Mari said:


> sleepyheadjom​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jazz Rosende​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*
































































.











































*Render Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Ayala Land​


*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Vincent Luntao​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Orlando Royce Roy Jr.​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Orlando Royce Roy Jr.​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​





























Jose Mari said:


> PotaLin Wu​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> windchiming​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaisho​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> kaisho​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> windchiming​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaisho​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ria Landingin​





reyvil888 said:


> u2bob​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ria Landingin​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed - 2008):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed - 2012):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off - 2015):*
















*Vid Tour:*



JulZ said:


> R Gumban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Manahan​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> dorothyjean27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephinciong​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix|mall]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> KT Olaes​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citi Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Hans Wilsdorf said:


> Emerson_Yao​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Scale Models:*



chesterot said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> nebolnel​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> miyahmilana​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> miyahmilana​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> miyahmilana​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Carlos Muerte​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Carlos Muerte​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jaymer1208​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jaymer1208​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Zarina Zara Zafra​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Benedict Signer​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Benedict Signer​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Benedict Signer​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Benedict Signer​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Hamelcar Noleal​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino "Jewel in the Crown" [16T|mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Burgundy Bayfront Marina [33F|res]*
*@ Pacific Ave, Asiaworld City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



































































































Kimberly Dela Cruz​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's Resorts World Manila - Bayshore (Phase 1) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*









Theme Parx​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*
















































































Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jannarie Castro​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jannarie Castro​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jannarie Castro​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> mackyboyandvirgo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arch_jameel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamgilbertgarcia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sushilishus​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Render Updates:*


























Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Greenbelt Hamilton [2T|31F+32F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alex Wallace​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martinjohnandrade​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abregomusic​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




PropertyMart said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> abregomusic​





PropertyMart said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> abregomusic​





PropertyMart said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## wynngd

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
> *(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
> *@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Render Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


THANK YOU LOOORRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> abregomusic​





PropertyMart said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



PropertyMart said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citibank Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



PropertyMart said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



PropertyMart said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

wow


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



PropertyMart said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> machified​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> machified​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> machified​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> machified​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> iamwayan​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> iamwayan​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's RW Bayshore Residential Resort 2 [4T|19F|mix|res]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*








































































*Latest Render:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PotaLin Wu​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janelle Olea​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Asteria Residences [7T|6F|res]*
*Neo-Asian Minimalist - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*





http://youtu.be/h42AumlDh7I​
*Construction Updates:*

*Over-all construction progress:* - 10%.









*Nerine Building:* 14% - UGF.;
*Vinca Building:* 11% - PL1.









*Mimosa Building:* 11% - PL1.









*Lucerne Building:* 11% - PL1;
*Begonia Building:* 3% - PL1.









*Heather Building:* 1% - on going foundation; Clubhouse/Amenity – 1%.








*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' The Birchwood Residences [5T|6F|res]*
*Modern Balinese - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































*Construction Updates:*

*Guardhouse:*









*Over-all construction status of the site:*









*Evergreen Building:*









*Alder Building:*









*Oleander Building:*









*Maple Building:*
*Calathea Building:*








*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Levina Place [3T|7F|res]*
*Asian Boutique - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Rosario, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*

*Selene Building*









*Callista Building*









*Amalthea Building*









*Clubhouse*









*Amenity Area*









*Lap Pool*








*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Miréa Residences [8T|7F(3)+6F(5)|res]*
*Polynesian - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Amang Rodriguez Ave., Santolan, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

*Entrance/Guardhouse:* 12.88%.









*Maia Building:* 18.19%. UGF slab - 100%.









*Sitara Building:* 9.87%. Lower level 1 slab - 100%.









*Aleia Building:* 5.02%. Pile driving - 100%.









*Marinda Building:* 4.61%. Pile driving - 100%.








*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Verawood Residences [7T|5F|res]*
*Modern Polynesian - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*

*MARSALA Building (Left); PERIDOT Building (Middle); CANARY Building (Right)*









*AQUA Building:*









*FLAMINGO Building:*









*LIME Building:*








*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Arista Place [11T|6F|res]*
*Asian Tropical - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*

*Melhor Building*









*Prima Building*








*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Eastwood Global Plaza Luxury Residence [mix|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Complex, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA LAND's Vista City Township [mix|CBD]*
*@ South of Manila, Las Piñas & Muntinlupa Cities, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Vista Malls*​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kip Aguirre​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Sharlyne Ang​





reyvil888 said:


> perrysol​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Hami Kidna​





reyvil888 said:


> jcmgavino​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> mdalumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arch_jahmeel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicherautomatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stariiich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maicophone3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleycayuca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icaducanes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamgilbertgarcia​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*4th Largest Mall in the World*
*1,100+ Stores - 482,878 m² (5,197,660 million sq ft) GLA as of August 29, 2014*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​






































































































































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (North of Manila)*

*CENTURY's Azure North Resort Residences [10T|mix]*
*@ San Fernando City, Pampanga, North of Manila*





























*Azure North Beach*



*Water Attractions*



*Monaco*



*The Units*






























*Video Tour:*






*Render Updates:*



> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (next)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*











*Estancia Mall (completed)*









*Unimart Supermarket (u/c)*









*Paragon Entertainment Center (next)*

























*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> keiaveunalliv​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*










*Tower C*









*Tower D*









*Tower E*









*Tower F*
















Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> gaberafa28​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FIRST FEDERATED's The One Torre de Santo Tomás [46F|res]*
*@ España Blvd, Across UST Campus, Manila*









Elmer Tan Chahan​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



TheJMP617 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PACIFIC CORP.'s The Pacific Skyloft Residences [32F|res|mix]*
*@ Gov Forbes Lacson Ave, Sampaloc, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



















TheJMP617 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FIRST GOLDEN's Grand Residences España 2 [40F|mix|res]*
*(besides University of Santo Tomas Campus)*
*@ University Belt, Lacson cor España, Sampaloc, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



TheJMP617 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ellinemay​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> chockiedoks​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> alden_gil​





Homerjkev said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Renan Sityar​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Renan Sityar​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jhlove861002​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed - 2008):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed - 2012):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off - 2015):*
















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Pic Updates:*

*Two E-com Center (Completed):*






























































Kevin Rico​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Sean Andrew Soriano​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ange7i​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharmaine Q. Ranchez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rona Baguion​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC 진두​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (next)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*











*Estancia Mall (completed)*









*Unimart Supermarket (u/c)*









*Paragon Entertainment Center (next)*

























*Pic Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*





































.


































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> kachoftheday​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> kemgoh​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> kemgoh​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Isaac Fajardo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Isaac Fajardo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Caren Keith Cruz​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Zinnia Towers [2T|35F|res]*
*@ Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ketsup said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI HOMES' Fairway Terraces [17F|res]*
*besides Villamor Golf Course, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Render Updates:*









*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*New Solaire Master Plan*








*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> cookiesnjim23​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> cookiesnjim23​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> darlenemartine12​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































*City of Dreams Casino*









*Signature Club*









*Kampay:*


















*Li Ying (VIP Gaming):*









*PokerStars*


































*Video Tour:*











*Pic Updates:*











































































































Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Paul Billiones​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Paul Billiones​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Paul Billiones​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Paul Billiones​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Paul Billiones​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Paul Billiones​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Paul Billiones​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Paul Billiones​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Paul Billiones​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*
































































.


































*Render Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Ayala Land​


*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> oohlalar​





PropertyMart said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> mickeeyyy19​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix|mall]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> jonaxdyning​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citibank Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mxxix​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mxxix​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mxxix​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reyjohn Tia​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ulyannmorota​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reyjohn Tia​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ulyannmorota​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> [/url]
> Mir Doquet​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Park [2T|36F|48F|res|u/c]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Timeline Updates:*








*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


> *Sales Pavilion:*


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed - 2008):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed - 2012):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off - 2015):*
















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*



reyvil888 said:


> sotanghon​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Greenbelt Hamilton [2T|31F+32F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Dreamcityph Realty said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Paseo Heights [30F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Dreamcityph Realty said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Salcedo SkySuites [32F|res]*
*@ H.V. Dela Costa, Makati, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Dreamcityph Realty said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jessemisal​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jessemisal​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Arcaya​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis Blancaflor​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Arcaya​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis Blancaflor​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis Blancaflor​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chaeyony​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veronicagualberto​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


> IMG_7557 by 012389, on Flickr​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citibank Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> herosprout​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Jane Casing​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miho Hishida​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FILINVEST's One Binondo Complex [4T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*​



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [2T|53F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jeweliciousssss​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jed_arn_hanford​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

luminhomelighting said:


> Looking for lighting project, http://www.luminhome.com, lighting design, products provided


*SPAMMER* hno: :bash: :bash: :bash:

To all Mods, please *BANNED* this guy from SSC Forums... Tnx !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's The Residences at Commonwealth [8T|mix|res]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































​
*Construction Updates:*


















*CENTURY Properties*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> keena14​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers BGC 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



bagbaguin said:


> Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Construction for Circuit Mall and additional buildings:*
> 
> 
> *Circuit Lane on the left:*
> 
> 
> *Globe Circuit Event Ground:*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Circuit Lane is now "open", but basically all stores still closed / empty:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Power Mac Spotlight Theater at Circuit Lane:*
> 
> 
> *Makati as seen from the football field next to Circuit Lane:*
> 
> 
> *Mountain Dew Skate Park:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> *Makati as seen from the football field next to Circuit Lane:*
> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> boogz05​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's West Campus Place [8T|5F|bpo|off]*
*McKinley West Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*









*MEGAWORLD*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|47F|52F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*

77561013​
*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 482,878 m² (5,197,660 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*













































*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*DOTC's Integrated Transport System - Southwest Terminal Project [mix]*
*@ R-1 Expressway (Coastal Rd), Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



boy.turista said:


>





muchosan said:


> inegratedbusterminal2 by mucho, on Flickr​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Turf BGC [2T|37F|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























fretchel said:


>





q9 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> inna_gavrylenko​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mr_gadget​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexationofsort​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> fzieromero​





> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexationofsort​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irishprecion​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citibank Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Hans Wilsdorf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hans Wilsdorf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> kjkjkjkelvin​





Jose Mari said:


> Paul Timothy V. Lavado​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:* 



Jose Mari said:


> susannn3​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> susannn3​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> susannn3​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mattdeligero​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mattdeligero​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mattdeligero​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mattdeligero​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*

*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mattdeligero​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mattdeligero​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*














































.











































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kurt Urbanozo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> yelrivera​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Kasara Urban Resort Residences [6T|30F|mix|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> thisismemarco​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> thisismemarco​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jon Russel​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

This Thread never sleep =O


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*



triodegradable said:


> This Thread never sleep =O


Yup, I'm trying so hard to keep you guys up to date. As of now, there's a couple of hundred construction projects going on in Metro Manila and the whole city are in frenzy except the traffic because of all the infrastructure being done at the same time.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Center Makati - Redevelopment [mix]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Latest Render:*



ajosh821 said:


> *AYALA Land*​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ACCOR's Novotel Manila [25F|hot]*
*@ Araneta Center besides SMART Araneta Coliseum*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Florencio Jusay​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' One Castilla Place [27F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chiang1980 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> skijen​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> skijen​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> skijen​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> chadventurerr​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mpjpn​





MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Cloverleaf [3T|32F|res]*
*@ The Cloverleaf Complex, Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Latest Render:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*formerly Makati North* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*











































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> David Dy​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*


















*CENTURY Properties*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*


















*CENTURY Properties*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*


















*CENTURY Properties*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> marieldemanila​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> EM Cee​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



CPW said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> mnmpgd​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> mnmpgd​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA STEP's Bicutan - Phase 1 [6T|8F|res]*
*Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Nova [20T|5F|mix|res]*
*Novaliches, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Pasig - Phase 1A [4T|9F|mix|res]*
*@ Eusebio Ave, Brgy. San Miguel, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Sucat [9T|7F|mix|res]*
*Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIA Steps*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Nuvali [[email protected]&[email protected]|mix|res]*
*West Conservation Avenue, NUVALI, Canlubang, Calamba City, Laguna, North of Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIA Steps*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> serafindavid3​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> fred.allan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mr_gadget​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mr_gadget​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mr_gadget​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mr_gadget​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> aldousaldwin​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> aldousaldwin​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> aldousaldwin​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> aldousaldwin​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*Bonifacio South Master Plan [mix]*
*Fort Bonifacio, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
































































*ARCHITECTURE INTERNATIONAL*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' One Castilla Place [27F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> chiang1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chiang1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*VISTA LAND's Vista Hub [16F|mix|off]*
*21st Dr, East Forbes, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Bigger Render:*

















Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*













































*CENTURY Properties*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> Christian Bederico on Flickr​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> deejorola​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*





















































Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> Interiors of the new MOA footbridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tim_go​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> tim_go​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (next)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*











*Estancia Mall (completed)*









*Unimart Supermarket (u/c)*









*Paragon Entertainment Center (next)*

























*Pic Updates:*












































Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



scamingue said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|mall]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Early Christmas Display @ Wellworth*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kidzooona is NOW OPEN.*


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gabriel Enrico Recto​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Princess A. Saja​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*ALLIANCE IN MOTION's AIM Global Headquarters [21F|off]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*










ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*TRANSNATIONAL's Bank of Makati [12F|com|off]*
*@ Ayala Ave Ext, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



rmn said:


> Monolith​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [2T|53F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix|mall]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*


























*Construction Updates:*



red_jasper said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






Construction Updates:​


red_jasper said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*


















Chari Villegas​


Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citibank Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Hans Wilsdorf said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|mall]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (North of Manila)*

*CENTURY's Azure North Resort Residences [10T|mix]*
*@ San Fernando City, Pampanga, North of Manila*

































































*Azure North Beach*









*Water Attractions*









*Monaco*









*The Units*
















*Video Tour:*






*Render Updates:*



azumiii said:


>





azumiii said:


>





azumiii said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Residences [49F|mix|res]*
*@ Park Triangle Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*









*ALVEO Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Corporate Plaza [30F|mix|off]*
*@ Park Triangle Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> innapayumo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> innapayumo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> innapayumo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> innapayumo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*


























Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Supermall Expansion [mix|mall]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*




































*Render Updates:*

















Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FLI PREMIERE's Bristol [40F|res]*
*@ Parkway Place, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Viceroy [4T|22F|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila* 




































*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Render Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


> kentycrush​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AHI's Pixel Residences [14F|mix|res]*
*@ Aseana City District, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​




thomasian said:


> image hosted on photobucket.com
> ​



























Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Mall [mix]*
*@ Aseana City District, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​




thomasian said:


> image hosted on photobucket.com
> ​



























Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AHI's Aseana 3 [15F|bpo|off]*
*@ Aseana Business Park, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​




thomasian said:


> image hosted on photobucket.com
> ​



























Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AHI's Aseana Square [2F|mix]*
*@ Aseana City District, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​




thomasian said:


> image hosted on photobucket.com
> 
> 
> image hosted on photobucket.com
> ​



























Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [42F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



alexela said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Carlo Mallo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Carlo Mallo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [2T|53F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Antonio Lim​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Antonio Lim​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Antonio Lim​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Antonio Lim​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> r_squared_md
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lex Cruz​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> r_squared_md​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Portico [5T|42F(4)+xxF(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































​
*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria de Tomas Morato [45F|res]*
*@ Tomas Morato, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (North of Manila)*

*CENTURY's Azure North Resort Residences [10T|mix]*
*@ San Fernando City, Pampanga, North of Manila*

































































*Azure North Beach*



*Water Attractions*



*Monaco*



*The Units*





















*Video Tour:*






*Render Updates:*



































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed (North of Manila)*

*INC's Philippine Arena*
*The Largest Dome in the World (55,000 seats)*
*Ciudad de Victoria, Bocaue, Bulacan, North of Manila*




































*Video Tour:*






Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:* 









*EMPIRE EAST*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [42F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria de Manila 2 [45F|mix|res]*
*@ Taft Ave cor Gen Malvar, Malate, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



vdm60sqm said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Eastwood Global Plaza Luxury Residence [mix|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Complex, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Render Updates:*








Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mnmpgd​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Francis Almirante​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deejorola[/CENTER]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jaxtersuarez007​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jaxtersuarez007​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darrell Baet​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaxtersuarez007​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> arlnramos​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darrell Baet​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaxtersuarez007​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> arlnramos​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> arlnramos​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Darrell Baet​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Darrell Baet​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's One Park Drive [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Yaguig CIty, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Darrell Baet​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mark Seven Averilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred Magbanua​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mark Seven Averilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred Magbanua​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gilbert Garcia​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> alden_gil​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> alden_gil​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> alden_gil​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> alden_gil​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> alden_gil​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> alden_gil​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> alden_gil​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*

*Vid Tour:*

[dailymotion]x340wzj[/dailymotion]
Alonza Scot​
Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [2T|53F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Demolition of Old Mandarin Oriental Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuevas​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Patrik Lundstrom​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*HILTON's Hilton Manila Bay [20F|hot]*
*@ Manila Bay, Pasay City, Metro Manila*​



anakngpasig said:


> siaoling​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



Jose Mari said:


> Jose Siao Ling


*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Darrell Baet​





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CTC's CocoLight Center [13F|off]*
*@ 11th Ave. cor 39th St., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> APT Consultancy Service​





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*AYALA LAND's BHS Central Ear Lot [5F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



anakngpasig said:


>









*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































































































Daiichi Properties​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra - West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Artha Center [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/BAFI's Maybank Performing Arts Center*
*@ 26th St. cor 7th Ave., BHS Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA TOWERS' Capital House [27F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Verte [2T|29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [25F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's BGC Corporate Center Two [30F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citibank Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*











































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *West Gallery Place*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Lalissa Singson​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Neil Martin E. Pilapil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aljhon T. Matias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Cruz​





> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Josh Cruz​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Josh Cruz​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Parkway Residences [3T|28F|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Parkview Residences [3T|33F(2)+31F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Heights Residences [4T|35F(1)+30F(2)+25F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*

*Pic Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ACCOR's Novotel Manila [25F|hot]*
*@ Araneta Center besides SMART Araneta Coliseum*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*GOLDLAND's Portovita [2T|26F|mix|res]*
*@ Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Cubao [3T|35T|res]*
*@ P. Tuazon, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*











































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ayahaaay​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kirby Del Socorro Ramos​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kirby Del Socorro Ramos​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kirby Del Socorro Ramos​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Javier Lobregat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Javier Lobregat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Javier Lobregat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Henry Careso​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PHILREALTY's One Balete Complex [6T|mix|res] *
*(formerly Andrea North Towers)*
*@ Balete Dr, New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (next)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*











*Estancia Mall (completed)*









*Unimart Supermarket (u/c)*









*Paragon Entertainment Center (next)*

























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Nicco Valenzuela​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Nicco Valenzuela​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Nicco Valenzuela​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROBINSONS Communities' The Pearl Place [2T|37F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Nicco Valenzuela​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*PYRAMID's ADB Avenue Tower [40F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celwyn Abasolo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laynajooyeon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JF Salazar​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> *MEGAWORLD Corporation*​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> zammmmie


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|40F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> zammmmie


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































































































Daiichi Properties​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> zammmmie


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MAJOR HOMES' Space Romualdez [28F|mix|condormitel]*
*(Condominium + Dormitory + Hotel)*
*@ D. Romualdez, Ermita, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*









*MAJOR Homes*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MAJOR HOMES' Space San Marcelino [28F|mix|condormitel]*
*(Condominium + Dormitory + Hotel)*
*@ San Marcelino, Ermita, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*









*MAJOR Homes*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MAJOR HOMES' Space Taft [30F|mix|condormitel]*
*(Condominium + Dormitory + Hotel)*
*@ Taft, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*









MAJOR Homes​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MAJOR HOMES' Space U-Belt [38F|mix|condormitel]*
*(Condominium + Dormitory + Hotel)*
*@ University Belt, CM Recto, Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*









*MAJOR Homes*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kuan Ting Liu​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [25F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gari Lopez Vinluan​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicco Valenzuela​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nomar Alfonso​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Nomar Alfonso​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Nomar Alfonso​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Nomar Alfonso​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (next)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*











*Estancia Mall (completed)*









*Unimart Supermarket (u/c)*









*Paragon Entertainment Center (next)*

























*Pic Updates:*





















































Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Render Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CITY SUPER's Landmark Trinoma Expansion [2F|com] *
*@ Trinoma Mall, North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> image hosted on photobucket.com
> 
> 
> image hosted on photobucket.com
> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [42F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Video Tour:*






*Render Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Eastwood LeGrand I, II and III [30F|35F|38F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, Bagumbayan, QC, Metro Manila*













































​
*Pic Updates:*

*Eastwood LeGrand II*









*Eastwood LeGrand III*







Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's San Antonio Residence [40F|mix|res]*
*@ Gil Puyat/Buendia, Makati City, Metro Manila*
















​
*Latest Render:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*FILINVEST's Festival Mall Alabang [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> Festival Supermall is now officially known as *Festival Mall Alabang*


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> gregprivatevillaandpool​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> gregprivatevillaandpool​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*H2O VENTURES' World Hotel & Residences Makati [40F|hot|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> gregprivatevillaandpool​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jelasnow​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jelasnow​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jelasnow​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Benji Sadac​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Armando Salayo Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benji Sadac​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Paseo de Roces [34F|res]*
*@ Don Chino Roces Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*









*FEDERAL Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's SixSenses Resort Towers [6T|20F|mix|res]*
*@ ParkMet Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*Aerial View:*









*Water Plaza:*









*Met Circle:*









*Swimming Pool:*









*GT Museum:*









*Strip Mall:*













































*Amenities:*

























*Scale Model:*






























































*Construction Updates:*



























*FEDERAL Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's One Wilson Square [38F|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*









*FEDERAL Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's The Capital Towers [3T|38F|mix|res]*
*@ E. Rodriguez Sr. Ave, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*









*FEDERAL Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*HORIZON LAND's Peninsula Garden Midtown Homes [8T|10-20F|res]*
*@ Pres. Quirino Ave. Ext., Paco, Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*

*Magnolia Tower*









*Mandarin Tower*









*Maple Tower*









*Narra Tower*








*FEDERAL Land*​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Four Season Riviera [4T|32F|res]*
*@ Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*


























*Construction Updates:*

















Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Bay Garden Club & Residences [14T|20F|mix|res]*
*@ ParkMet Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila* 








































































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*Kingsford Hotel Bayshore [17F|hot]*
*@ Resorts World Bayshore, Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*








































































Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Video Tour:*



jeff030 said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> shift_happens​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> shirleygirley15​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> shirleygirley15​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> shirleygirley15​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> shirleygirley15​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> RG Cantos​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> RG Cantos​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> RG Cantos​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Lumiere Residences [2T|37F|res]*
*Pasig Blvd cor. Shaw Blvd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



pjl3dm said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 

*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> epic_epi2​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ron Olaño​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ron Olaño​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ron Olaño​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Manhattan Plaza [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Heights Residences [4T|35F(1)+30F(2)+25F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Parkway Residences [3T|28F|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Parkview Residences [3T|33F(2)+31F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

wow


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*ORTIGAS' The Maven [2T|66F&44F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Scale Model:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*ROBINSONS' Cyberscape Gamma [37F|bpo|ofc]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*4th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pringinthesky​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pringinthesky​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gio Lapela​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra (Phase 2) *
*East Tower [41F|res] and West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> pringinthesky​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pringinthesky​
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pringinthesky​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gio Lapela​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
Click to expand...

_

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:_


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Residences [49F|mix|res]*
*@ Park Triangle Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> pringinthesky​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gio Lapela​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gio Lapela​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































































































Daiichi Properties​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gio Lapela​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/BAFI's Maybank Performing Arts Center*
*@ 26th St. cor 7th Ave., BHS Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gio Lapela​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> eckoy​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> eckoy​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> eckoy​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> eckoy​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> eckoy​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Blessie Camacho​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [42F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Marcello Ambriz​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Marcello Ambriz​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Tommy Yang​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*The Theater at Solaire:*

*LOBBY:*







LEVEL 2:







LEVEL 3 FOYER:







THE THEATER:
















*STAGE and SEAT PLAN:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> nummelim​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kingvchoi​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> _11|06|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnesottabona
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> bernardoarcalajr​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daiichi Properties​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alixandra Vila​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IBP/ORTIGAS' IBP Tower [26F|bpo|off]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [2T|53F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> *Tower 3 - Demolition of Old Mandarin Oriental Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daphne Osena Paez​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alex Ong​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alex Ong​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alex Ong​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alex Ong​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alex Ong​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidney Mangaoang​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damlongino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidney Mangaoang​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damlongino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidney Mangaoang​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damlongino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidney Mangaoang​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damlongino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidney Mangaoang​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damlongino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (next)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*











*Estancia Mall (completed)*









*Unimart Supermarket (u/c)*









*Paragon Entertainment Center (u/c)*

























*Pic Updates:*

















Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|mall]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Nacho A Coruña​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> nicoletherandom​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> nicoletherandom​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> princechinito​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*









*ALVEO Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*









*ALVEO Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*The Theater at Solaire:*

*LOBBY:*







LEVEL 2:







LEVEL 3 FOYER:







THE THEATER:
















*STAGE and SEAT PLAN:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> scubarbx​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Kasara Urban Resort Residences [6T|30F|mix|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Turf BGC [2T|37F|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
































































*AVIDA Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> pringinthesky​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jocelynmeib​





Jose Mari said:


> Ella S. Beheshti​





Jose Mari said:


> Astrid Calippe​



Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



akyat_barko said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> BGCMyCity​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra (Phase 2) *
*East Tower [41F|res] and West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mrkpro14​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mrkpro14​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mrkpro14​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> akosijabe​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asyong Llamas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 倪妮娜​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asyong Llamas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 倪妮娜​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> 倪妮娜​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Metro Manila Skyline*



Jose Mari said:


> Rex G. Fernando​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Metro Manila Skyline (Makati City)*



Jose Mari said:


> Kim Co Lim​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Espino​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Gannaban​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citibank Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aya Bernardo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra (Phase 2) *
*East Tower [41F|res] and West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Carina Silerio​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Carina Silerio​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Carina Silerio​





wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jayjaypjoven​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jayjaypjoven​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jayjaypjoven​





wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jk577​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Tower 3 - Demolition of Old Mandarin Oriental Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Park Jun​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## lovelyzurich

Bonafacio global city in manila is turning to be the most beautiful city in southeast-asia.even better than singapore.wow this city should set the standard for future manila:cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

lovelyzurich said:


> Bonafacio global city in manila is turning to be the most beautiful city in southeast-asia.even better than singapore.wow this city should set the standard for future manila:cheers:


Not really, *Bonifacio Global City (BGC)* needs more iconic/taller buildings, hopefully all the developers/builders will come up with some new concepts on their future projects. Thanks !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARANETA GROUP's Cyberpark Tower One [5T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Araneta Center Cyberpark, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*





Melchor Aquino​
*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ian_viray​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Property Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shift_happens​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Property Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shift_happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oskie Ravanera​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Property Club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shift_happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oskie Ravanera​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Oskie Ravanera​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Oskie Ravanera​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Oskie Ravanera​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Graziela Fedelin​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Graziela Fedelin​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Graziela Fedelin​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*






















































*Construction Updates:*









*MEGAWORLD*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Viridian [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Latest Render:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed - 2008):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed - 2012):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off - 2015):*
















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon

Construction Updates:​


Jose Mari said:


> *Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohthatraffy​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Woody Serrano​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mikee Sy​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mikee Sy​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Chester P. Ng​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Chester P. Ng​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> schlizzie​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> schlizzie​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> schlizzie​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Metro Manila Skyline - Bonifacio Global City (BGC)*



Jose Mari said:


> mar_cath​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> almville​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Video Tour:*








reyvil888 said:


> *Ayala Triangle Lights & Sounds Show 2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Raz​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> daiichiproperties​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra (Phase 2) *
*East Tower [41F|res] and West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> daiichiproperties​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> daiichiproperties​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Viera Residences [27F|res]*
*@ Sct. Tuason, Brgy. Obrero, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



lauston_rr28 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Parkway Residences [3T|28F|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*









ezron​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Parkview Residences [3T|33F(2)+31F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*









ezron​
Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citibank Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Regita van Empel​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mels Rentoy​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Sola [2T|36F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, North Triangle, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















































































*AVIDA Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, North Triangle, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Timeline Update:*








*Master Plan Update:*










Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Park [2T|36F|48F|res|u/c]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Vid Tour:*






*Master Plan Update:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Kerbs said:


> Eric Cham
> 
> 
> Kim Co Lim on Flickr​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



pakaleklalawak said:


> pringinthesky​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Paseo de Roces [34F|res]*
*@ Don Chino Roces Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*









*FEDERAL Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's SixSenses Resort Towers [6T|20F|mix|res]*
*@ ParkMet Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*Aerial View:*









*Water Plaza:*









*Met Circle:*









*Swimming Pool:*









*GT Museum:*









*Strip Mall:*













































*Amenities:*

























*Scale Model:*






























































*Construction Updates:*



























*FEDERAL Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>





themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed - 2008):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed - 2012):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off - 2015):*
















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>





> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Shore Residences [4T|17F|res]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



JulZ said:


>





themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Scape Works/The Biopolis [10F|mix|off]*
*@ Diosdado Macapagal Ave, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Biopolis*
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Scape Works*
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DD's Double Dragon Plaza [6T|10F|mix|*
*@ The Meridian Park Complex, EDSA Ext, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*New Solaire Master Plan*








*Pic Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's SM South Residences [4T|17F|res]*
*@ SM Southmall Complex*
*Alabang-Zapote Rd, Brgy Almanza Uno, Las Piñas City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*HOA's HOTEL 101 MANILA [15F|Hot]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Sea Residences [6T|15F|res]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​





themapguy said:


> ​



Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Shell Residences [4T|16F|res]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's New Blue Wave Mall [4F|mix]*
*@ Metropolitan Park Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's SixSenses Resort Towers [6T|20F|mix|res]*
*@ ParkMet Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*Aerial View:*









*Water Plaza:*









*Met Circle:*









*Swimming Pool:*









*GT Museum:*









*Strip Mall:*













































*Amenities:*

























*Scale Model:*






























































*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​





themapguy said:


> ​



Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>





> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Breeze Residences [40F|res]*
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHOR LAND's Monarch Parksuites [4T|17F(2)&16F(2)|res]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ANCHOR LAND's SoleMare Parksuites [2T|18F|mix|res]*
*@ Aseana City, Parañaque, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*FILINVEST's Festival Mall Alabang [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*FILINVEST ALABANG's Parkway Corporate Center [32F|mix|off]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FLI PREMIERE's Bristol [40F|res]*
*@ Parkway Place, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ASCOTT's Somerset Alabang Manila [22F|mix]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST LAND's Megablock [4T|25F|bpo|off]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Cyberzone's Vector Three Building [20F|bpo|off]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*INNOLAND's Capella [16F|bpo|off]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEYLAND's Southkey Building [10F|bpo|off]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alyanna Nunag​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> julsmnl​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> julsmnl​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Vinia Residences + Versaflats [26F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Bgy. Philam, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|47F|52F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*

77561013​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NUVO LAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Nuvo City Complex, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*

















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*FILINVEST's Studio 7 [2T|21F&20F|mix]*
*@ EDSA, Timog, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, North Triangle, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Timeline Update:*








*Master Plan Update:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PHINMA's Tryp by Wyndham Manila [18F|hot]*
*First Tryp “no-frills hotel” in Asia*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





andycapp said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Tower 2*





ajosh821 said:


> *Tower 3 - Demolition of Old Mandarin Oriental Hotel*



Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joseph Espino​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI HOMES' Maple Place [1T(7F)&2T(6F)|res]​*
*@ Molave Ave cor Acacia Ave, Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









































































*DMCI Homes*​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ANCHOR LAND's Wharton Parksuites [39F|res]*
*@ La Torre cor Masangkay Sts, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, City of Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*

Link: Binondo​












































*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHORLAND's Oxford Parksuites [40F|res]*
*@ Masangkay cor La Torre Sts, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, City of Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*

Link: Binondo​


























*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHOR LAND's The PrinceView Parksuites [39F|res]*
*@ Quintin Paredes cor Sabino Padilla Sts, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, City of Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*

Link: Binondo


















*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FAREAST DEV's Orchard Residences [2T|45F|res]*
*@ Masangkay St, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*


















*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTESAN PRIME's Park Royal Ongpin [52F|res]*
*@ Ongpin St, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*



























*Construction Updates:*



wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*






















































*Construction Updates:*









*MEGAWORLD*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*KEPPELAND's Supreme Garden Residences [33F|res]*
*@ Padre Algue cor Guerrero Sts, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*



























*Construction Updates:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Four Season Riviera [4T|32F|res]*
*@ Muelle Dela Industria, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*













































*Vid Tour:*






Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Chinatown Redevelopment*

*Chinatown Redevelopment [mix]*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*


*The Filipino-Chinese Friendship Arch (old)*










*The Filipino-Chinese Friendship Arch - World's Largest (new)*
The new arch is described by architect Saul Simon Tan as a fusion of modern and traditional designs. Photo by Kimberly Go
































































*Lucky Chinatown Mall*






































































































































Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Metro Manila Skyline - Bonifacio Global City (BGC)*



reyvil888 said:


> cmpfigueroa​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jayce Reyes​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ichigo.kiro​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zie Acha​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ichigo.kiro​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayce Reyes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zie Acha​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ichigo.kiro​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayce Reyes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zie Acha​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ichigo.kiro​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ichigo.kiro​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citibank Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ichigo.kiro​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jayce Reyes​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rain Jorque​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*CENTURY's Forbes Media Tower [35F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Updated Renders:*



IslandSon.PH said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*Kalayaan Twin Towers [2T|30F|mix|res]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*​



IslandSon.PH said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*ADEZ/RTKL's Commonwealth Mix-Use Development [mix|res|pro]*
*@ Commonwealth Ave, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​



IslandSon.PH said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*Qatar Embassy Chancery & Hotel [mix|hot|pro]*
*@ ASEANA Business Park, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​



IslandSon.PH said:


>





IslandSon.PH said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*ROCKWELL's Power Plant Mall - Expansion/Renovation [mall]*
*@ Rockwell Centre, Makati City, Metro Manila*























































http://www.architectsorange.com​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bong Bajo​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL LAND's One Rockwell [2T|55F&45F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bong Bajo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bong Bajo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bong Bajo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bong Bajo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bong Bajo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*PA METRO's Amaranthe' [9T|mix|res]*
*East Service Rd., Bicutan, Parañaque City*













































Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



House123 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mahesh Eranga Wanigasooriya​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mahesh Eranga Wanigasooriya​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Metro Manila Skyline (Makati City)*



Jose Mari said:


> Mark Marcelino​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Synaptic​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Marcelino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Synaptic​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Marcelino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## enobakr

good
very nice


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Synaptic​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Marcelino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mark Marcelino​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mark Marcelino​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mark Marcelino​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derek Tanguay​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Yonico Allajri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jpaulpreyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pringinthesky​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*B]



Jose Mari said:


> pringinthesky​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*New Solaire Master Plan*








*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Yonico Alfajri​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































*City of Dreams Casino*









*Signature Club*









*Kampay:*


















*Li Ying (VIP Gaming):*









*PokerStars*


































*Video Tour:*











*Pic Updates:*










*NOBU Hotel*




































*Cafe at Hyatt Hotel*



























*Dreamplay*







Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed - 2008):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed - 2012):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off - 2015):*
















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Five E-com Center (Topped Off - 2015):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theflyingsumbrero​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Five E-com Center (Topped Off - 2015) and Two E-com Center (Completed - 2012)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j_hmmmgraphy​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*WEE COMM's Baron Tower [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Wilson St, San Juan City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Lumiere Residences [3T|37F|res]*
*Pasig Blvd cor. Shaw Blvd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Render Updates:*

*Tower 3*







Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miguel Crisostomo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don_edwardo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> daiichiproperties​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> daiichiproperties​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> daiichiproperties​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayesha Ryka Padate Mauyag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japhet Ibarra​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> daiichiproperties​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































































































Daiichi Properties​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Japhet Ibarra​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/BAFI's Maybank Performing Arts Center*
*@ 26th St. cor 7th Ave., BHS Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mikeschuessler​





Jose Mari said:


> Japhet Ibarra​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> giantjacquiii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsalliegapate​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> silie​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Yam Laranas​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































































































Daiichi Properties​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mariskarsilyar​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra (Phase 2) *
*East Tower [41F|res] and West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mariskarsilyar​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mariskarsilyar​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> cyndz_10​





Jose Mari said:


> Fatima Gonzales​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Fatima Gonzales​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Fatima Gonzales​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Fatima Gonzales​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*











































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> micronnutrients​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Fatima Gonzales​





reyvil888 said:


> micronnutrients​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Fatima Gonzales​





reyvil888 said:


> micronnutrients​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> marlowwss​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Puno​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlowwss​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaxtersuarez007​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*



PropertyMart said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Asten [3T|27F|res]*
*@ Malugay cor. Yakal Sts., Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*



PropertyMart said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Breeze Residences [40F|res]*
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> rodescalada​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Tower 3 - Demolition of Old Mandarin Oriental Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antonio Santos​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's New Mandarin Oriental Hotel [30F|hot]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Tower 3 - Demolition of the Old and New Mandarin Oriental Hotel Makati City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antonio Santos​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Eva Xyren​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Eva Xyren​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



EAL said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



EAL said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jacquibperalta​





Jose Mari said:


> Aiz Olaya​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jacquibperalta​





Jose Mari said:


> Aiz Olaya​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jacquibperalta​





Jose Mari said:


> Aiz Olaya​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aiz Olaya​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aiz Olaya​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aiz Olaya​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/BAFI's Maybank Performing Arts Center*
*@ 26th St. cor 7th Ave., BHS Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aiz Olaya​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aiz Olaya​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aiz Olaya​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aiz Olaya​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Grand Opening)*

*SM Prime's SM Seaside City Cebu [5F|mall]*
*5th Largest Mall in the World as of November 26, 2015*
*@ SRP Complex, Cebu City, Cebu, Philippines*
*GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 460,791m² (4,959,910ft²) / Total Area - 892,000m² (9,600,008ft²)]*

*No. of stores and services: 1,000+ Stores & Restos | 5,000+ Car Parking*

*Source:* List of largest shopping malls in the world































































*Construction Updates:*



Matzam said:


> Ken Aranas​





wise_zech said:


> Ken Aranas​









*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> erikaruado​





mockingjay_713 said:


>





diehardbisdak said:


>





diehardbisdak said:


> March Henrich Go​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Grand Opening)*

*More Pics*



diehardbisdak said:


> Caloy Ramirez​





slerz said:


> Blueguy​





diehardbisdak said:


> grace pasturan​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Grand Opening)*

*More Pics*



diehardbisdak said:


> Chenry Lepiten​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Grand Opening)*

*More Pics*



diehardbisdak said:


> Elaine Mariblanca Aparicio​





diehardbisdak said:


> Chenry Lepiten​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



krosfingaz said:


> *Imperium excavation on the right side*


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> alvinmelchor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/250513165/​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> paulineestrada​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> paulineestrada​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> paulineestrada​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jonnelthegreat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jonnelthegreat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jon Peter Bodot​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joy Santamarina​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Circulo Verde [mix|res]* 
*@ Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



v-lounge said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> alwaysummerianne​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> alwaysummerianne​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> wondertineeee​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*

*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Shore Residences [4T|17F|res]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Render Update:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 482,878 m² (5,197,660 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*






























































*Pic Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Studio 7 [2T|21F&20F|mix]*
*@ EDSA, Timog, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*New Render Update:*



ajosh821 said:


> Filinvest​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Cha Fajardo​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jaymarkyadao​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## aurelymenez

Nice to know na naglelevel up ang pinas when it comes with infrastructure. Good job! Proud to be pinoy kudos sa mga developers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jcee Castillo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tower 2 (U/C) and Tower 3 - Demolition of Old Mandarin Oriental Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Bajo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jcee Castillo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Bajo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jcee Castillo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Bajo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Bajo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Bajo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL LAND's One Rockwell [2T|55F&45F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Bajo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Bajo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Bajo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Bajo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proscenium U/C on the left side of the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Bajo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proscenium U/C on the middle of the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Bajo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acqua Private Residences U/C on the left side of the pic across the river
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Bajo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> Acqua Private Residences U/C on the left side of the pic across the river
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Bajo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> michaelbanak​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonnelthegreat​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Olmedo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































*City of Dreams Casino*









*Signature Club*









*Kampay:*


















*Li Ying (VIP Gaming):*









*PokerStars*


































*Video Tour:*











*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ian Grech​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanda Romero​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patricia Andrei Mandilag​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> bonifaciohighstreet​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snapsnstories​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laienriquez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citibank Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> laienriquez​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> rashelledelacruz12​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> rashelledelacruz12​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> rashelledelacruz12​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Christine Pena​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Christine Pena​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> alyannanunag​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> lambertcuizon​





reyvil888 said:


> alyannanunag​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> lambertcuizon​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Acie Cirilos​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Biel Calderon​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*


















*CENTURY Properties*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Harry Ramos​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Harry Ramos​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Harry Ramos​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Harry Ramos​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Анастасия​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Sagum​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nathancity​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Lara Santiago​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*











































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Lara Santiago​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Lara Santiago​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Chris Ilago​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> tashdouble10​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> tashdouble10​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> alvinmelchor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fadsleron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikelhdc​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



DCRJ said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



DCRJ said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Topped Off - U/C)*

*SM Prime's SM Seaside City Cebu [5F|mall]*
*5th Largest Mall in the World as of November 26, 2015*
*@ SRP Complex, Cebu City, Cebu, Philippines*
*GLA (Gross Leasable Area - 460,791m² (4,959,910ft²) / Total Area - 892,000m² (9,600,008ft²)]*

*No. of stores and services: 1,000+ Stores & Restos | 5,000+ Car Parking*

*Source:* List of largest shopping malls in the world































































*Pic Updates:*



Matzam said:


> Ken Aranas​





wise_zech said:


> Ken Aranas​


*Pic Updates:*



mockingjay_713 said:


>





























diehardbisdak said:


> Lenelle Flores​





diehardbisdak said:


> Shine Morgado​





diehardbisdak said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Topped Off - U/C)*

^^ ^^

*More Pics (Tower):*



slerz said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Topped Off - U/C)*

^^ ^^

*More Pics (Tower):*



red12345678 said:


> bocadojovito​





BCFeet said:


> hungrymind​





diehardbisdak said:


> Roxanne Joy Añosa Cabanag​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Topped Off - U/C)*

^^ ^^

*More Pics (Sky Park):*



slerz said:


> *The Sky Park:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fire Exit:*





slerz said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Topped Off - U/C)*

^^ ^^

*More Pics (Sky Park):*



diehardbisdak said:


> pink_lloveranz​





slerz said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Kasara Urban Resort Residences [6T|30F|mix|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



kingofthenorth said:


> *Amenity area view from North Tower roof deck*


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CITYLAND's Pines Peak Tower [2T|27F|res*]
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



kingofthenorth said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



kingofthenorth said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Layna Wilson​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Layna Wilson​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Dan Joseph Soliman Sanchez​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## 4dpaul

InfinitiFX45, I really appreciate what you've been doing constantly posting dev't around Metro Manila, but I think a separate Cebu Thread featuring projects like the SM Seaside should be started. The increasing amount of projects in that city is becoming too significant to be ignored these days. Anyways, great work! I've tried as much as possible to make my visit here a daily routine


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> instaprinsesa​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Randolph Revilla​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Randolph Revilla​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> brahmulya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacherabsss​





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Melvin Manimbo





> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jond33​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brahmulya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacherabsss​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Melvin Manimbo





> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jond33​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brahmulya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacherabsss​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Paradigm Lifestyle Mall & Corporate Center [22F|mix|bpo|off]*
*Meralco Ave, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jrlitam​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Residences [49F|mix|res]*
*@ Park Triangle Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> cristina81971​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citibank Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> cristina81971​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ryan Sulit​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ryan Sulit​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Misha Frolov​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Misha Frolov​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*

*Under Construction (w/ two (2) cranes):*



Jose Mari said:


> Misha Frolov​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*

*Under Construction (left side of The Finance Centre):*



Jose Mari said:


> Misha Frolov​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/BAFI's Maybank Performing Arts Center*
*@ 26th St. cor 7th Ave., BHS Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*Under Construction (below The Finance Centre):*



Jose Mari said:


> Misha Frolov​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*Under Construction (Lower Right - Tower 3)*



Jose Mari said:


> Misha Frolov​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> philgems​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Render Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Timeline Updates:*








*Construction Updates:*



Spurdo said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Spurdo said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*FILINVEST's Festival Mall Alabang [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



jval said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' The Birchwood Residences [5T|6F|res]*
*Modern Balinese - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*













































*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers BGC 9th Avenue [2T|19F&22F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*



PropertyMart said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## aurelymenez

ganda ng thread na ito because of the photos


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers BGC 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*Tower One [12F|mix]*
*@ Pasay City, Metro Manila*​


anakngpasig said:


> CAZA Architects​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*EMPIRE EAST's Paddington Place [4T|42F|mix|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*​



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Arista Place [11T|6F|res]*
*Asian Tropical - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*


















*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> *Event Tent By The Bay*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAZA Architects​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Pic Updates:*



wek1012 said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> Michael Banak​





> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themapguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*PHILREALTY's The Icon Plaza [40F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA LAND's Vista Hub [16F|mix|off]*
*21st Dr, East Forbes, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


[/QUOTE]

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Florence [3T|22F+28F+22F|mix|res|pro]*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*

Construction behind the fence:



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CTC's CocoLight Center [13F|off]*
*@ 11th Ave. cor 39th St., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> colliers​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*New Render Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> Jose Siao Ling & Associates​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*MEGAWORLD's ArcoVia City Towers [2T|34F|mix]*
*@ ArcoVia City Township (formerly Woodside City Township)*
*@ E. Rodriguez Jr. Ave (C5), Ugong, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Bigger Rendering:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA LAND's Vista Shaw [2T|38F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*WESTPOINT's Ortigas Technopoint [2T|6F|bpo|off]*
*@ Meralco Ave cor Doña Julia Vargas, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bloomberg Business​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> android_eyes​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> android_eyes​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> like_elle05​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> like_elle05​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> like_elle05​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> like_elle05​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*

[dailymotion]x340wzj[/dailymotion]
Alonza Scot​
*Construction Updates:*









Gertrude Gamuac​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clarizstarling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovemegan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candidlygail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ramosdann Venice​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*W GROUP's W Fifth Avenue [30F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FIRST GLOBAL's F1 (Fort One) City Center [31F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*GLOBE TELECOM's Globe Telecom Headquarters [27F|off]*
*@BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The Trade and Financial Tower [32F|bpo|off]*
*@ 7th Ave. Cor 32nd Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



wek1012 said:


>





[email protected] said:


> ​





themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> iamjamjam​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mark.marcelino​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mark.marcelino​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mark.marcelino​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mark.marcelino​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mark.marcelino​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> almville​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's The Bellagio Towers [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> almville​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> almville​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulynomials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaqcasaljay​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ji.rie.eun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> borgvent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joannasagun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yehlenarevz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rrpnaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jepoymiano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anapecson​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marckevinasebo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wandercez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gian12carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aixstyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanah Joys​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*

[dailymotion]x340wzj[/dailymotion]
Alonza Scot​
*Construction Updates:*









Lorraine Yao​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jason Little​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed - 2008):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed - 2012):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*New Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off - 2015):*
















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jason Little​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jason Little​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jepri_m​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janine Kaye Sarmiento Solomon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jepri_m​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janine Kaye Sarmiento Solomon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*LEED's Paseo Verdé [3T|8F|res]*
*@ Real St. (formerly Quirino Ave.), Las Piñas City, Metro Manila*




















*Gate:*









*Lobby:*









*Sky Garden:*









*Playground:*









*Pool:*









*Bike Facilities:*









*Walkway:*









*Map:*







*Latest Render:*



edison buendia said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Alabang [9T|9F|mix|res]*
*@ Alabang-Zapote Rd, Almanza Uno, Las Piñas City, Metro Manila*
































































*AMAIA Land*​
*Scale Model:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Timeline Updates:*








*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



watcher09 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SDMI's 81 Xavier Residences [2T|17F&22F|res]*
*@ West Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' One Castilla Place [27F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*




































*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Viera Residences [27F|res]*
*@ Sct. Tuason, Brgy. Obrero, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*









*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|45F|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*









*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Verawood Residences [7T|5F|res]*
*Modern Polynesian - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*




































*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> thefortcity​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> thefortcity​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



wek1012 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Mardonie Cruz​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mardonie Cruz​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mardonie Cruz​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mardonie Cruz​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Denise Rae​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> thefortcity​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra (Phase 2) *
*East Tower [41F|res] and West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Annie Grace Poliran​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Annie Grace Poliran​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Residences [49F|mix|res]*
*@ Park Triangle Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Annie Grace Poliran​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> quinstamatic​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*



Jose Mari said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> brahmulya​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> brahmulya​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> brahmulya​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> brahmulya​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Michelene Molaga Pantaguan​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> rodriguezjohnjason​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



Jose Mari said:


> ramredx​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> thefortcity​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 506,435 m² (5,451,220 sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*along EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 800,000+ people adding up to 292,000,000 people a year.)*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 1220 shops, 270 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kieter Balisnomo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kieter Balisnomo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM-KEPPEL's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kieter Balisnomo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*TPI's Bank of Makati [12F|com|off]*
*@ Ayala Avenue Extension, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



rmn said:


> Monolith​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*Pic Updates:*



> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> aokosiaran​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> bboram_ii​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed - 2008):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed - 2012):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*New Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off - 2015):*
















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Levin Mendoza​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*FILINVEST's Festival Mall Alabang [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL LAND's One Rockwell [2T|55F&45F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mark Gio Amoguis​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mark Gio Amoguis​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mark Gio Amoguis​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> aarowwwn​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> aarowwwn​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> aarowwwn​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> aarowwwn​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



christian.sanluis said:


> christiansanluis​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Puno​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Gio Amoguis​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Paul Hernandez Ilagan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Philip Mendoza​





Jose Mari said:


> BluPrint



Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Philip Mendoza​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Philip Mendoza​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



[email protected] said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Justine Vergara​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Randolph Villanueva​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Construction on the left side of the pic:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randolph Villanueva​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Construction on 2nd to the left side of the pic:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randolph Villanueva​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Construction in the middle of the pic:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randolph Villanueva​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Construction on the right side of the pic:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randolph Villanueva​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> MEGAWORLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> draykent​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Carl Valdeavilla​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joseph Angelo Dela Torre​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joseph Angelo Dela Torre​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joseph Angelo Dela Torre​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Joseph Angelo Dela Torre​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :chee


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> inessabella​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Pajuelas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arnoldchoa​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Pajuelas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arnoldchoa​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> arnoldchoa​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ralph Pajuelas​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sonnieadduru​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsumi911​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> kristxana​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



reyvil888 said:


> ikangmiranda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ifollowbackph​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*AYALA MALLS' Fairview Terraces [mix|mall]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mikron07​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mikron07​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Altura [2T|22F&27F|mix|res]*
*@ South Park District, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*









*AVIDA Land*​
Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA STEP's Bicutan - Phase 1 [6T|8F|res]*
*Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIIA Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Nova [20T|5F|mix|res]*
*Novaliches, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIA Land*​
Typo: This one should be December 2015 update!!! lol

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Pasig - Phase 1A [4T|9F|mix|res]*
*@ Eusebio Ave, Brgy. San Miguel, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Sucat [9T|7F|mix|res]*
*Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jayce Reyes​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Raika Schoefer​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Raika Schoefer​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Raika Schoefer​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Raika Schoefer​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Raika Schoefer​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Raika Schoefer​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Raika Schoefer​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> sonnieadduru​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arjie Lois Casanove​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John A. Tanjangco​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Raiza Ruiz​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citibank Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Hans Wilsdorf said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Tower [50F|com]*
*along EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Pic Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> Christer Isulat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> Christer Isulat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> Christer Isulat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> Christer Isulat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nin Callao​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Eric I. Ravina​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




crossboneka said:


> Christer Isulat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nin Callao​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Eric I. Ravina​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




crossboneka said:


> Christer Isulat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nin Callao​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Eric I. Ravina​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




crossboneka said:


> Christer Isulat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nin Callao​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Eric I. Ravina​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




crossboneka said:


> Christer Isulat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Nin Callao​





crossboneka said:


> Christer Isulat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





crossboneka said:


> Christer Isulat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra (Phase 2) *
*East Tower [41F|res] and West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> monicatniss​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quinstamatic​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Imperio​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




crossboneka said:


> Christer Isulat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> monicatniss​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quinstamatic​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Imperio​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




crossboneka said:


> Christer Isulat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> Christer Isulat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Nin Collao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Imperio​





crossboneka said:


> Christer Isulat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





crossboneka said:


> Christer Isulat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> Christer Isulat​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AGS' Congressional Town Center and Residences [4T|38F|mix|res]*
*@ Congressional Ave., Quezon City, Philippines*




























*Commercial Center / Town Center*









*Amenities*







*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> *12/27/2015*
> images hosted on photobucket.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photobucket​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's The Capital Towers [3T|38F|mix|res]*
*@ E. Rodriguez Sr. Ave, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*EURO TOWERS' Vivaldi Residences [2T|40F|condotel]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> syjorbase​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> syjorbase​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> syjorbase​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> syjorbase​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alie Angel​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alie Angel​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































*City of Dreams Casino*









*Signature Club*









*Kampay:*


















*Li Ying (VIP Gaming):*









*PokerStars*


































*Video Tour:*











*Pic Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Heights Residences [4T|35F(1)+30F(2)+25F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Manhattan Plaza [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> thepapermade​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IBP/ORTIGAS' IBP Tower [26F|bpo|off]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



reyvil888 said:


> chchaching​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic*

DP


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonlon Anico Jaurigue​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trent Datugan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *West Super Block Plaza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fort City​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> dwinedlcrz​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ivan V. Perez​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ivan V. Perez​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jinna Balsamo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jeong​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Genesis Mistica​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Genesis Mistica​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis Mistica​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamzayco​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genesis Mistica​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamzayco​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> iamzayco​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Vid Tour (Aerial Cinematography Philippines)*



808 state said:


> Celwyn Abasolo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Cнrιѕelle Anne Cellѕ Inocenтeѕ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Cнrιѕelle Anne Cellѕ Inocenтeѕ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Vid Tour:*



reyvil888 said:


>


*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



reyvil888 said:


> ainsnie



















tintinvergara​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Shiela May Barbosa​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Shiela May Barbosa​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ascott BGC​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ascott BGC​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*HAPPY NEW YEAR 2016 !!!*

*VIDEO: MANILA’S FIREWORKS WON NEW YEAR’S EVE*
*by ZOË SCHLANGER on 1/1/15 AT 11:50 AM*

Did your city hold a fireworks display on New Year’s Eve? Probably.

Was it as good as Manila’s? Probably not.

A video taken from a skyscraper shows fireworks bursting from dozens of locations throughout the Philippine capital city’s metro area at midnight on January 1. Frank Scheungel of Amadeus Photography recorded the two-minute video from the tallest building in the city, according to GMA News.

*Fireworks over Metro Manila NYE 2014-2015 (The Best - w/ No Rain)*




johnearlm

*Fireworks over Metro Manila NYE 2015-2016 (Better - w/ Rain)*




johnearlm​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arthurnism​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edrie Decena​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Edrie Decena​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Japhet Ibarra​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Japhet Ibarra​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Wee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallylife​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiela May Barbosa​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallylife​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiela May Barbosa​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarold Davis Jumamil​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Western Side*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Southern Side*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischell Fuentes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> maria_limabeans​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarold Davis Jumamil​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Western Side*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Southern Side*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischell Fuentes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> maria_limabeans​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mischell Fuentes​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mischell Fuentes​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallylife​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sylvestersy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamchansey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kuxsisonq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliepaw​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cesciumces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kuxsisonq​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> Paul Timothy V. Lavado​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



Jose Mari said:


> margieber​





reyvil888 said:


> misskatie_kat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheeeeerlocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeremiasmaq_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamnerissapoldo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> felosophies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vhino_cejeb​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> felosophies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vhino_cejeb​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> vhino_cejeb​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> allyssllsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timoteo_30​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Katherine Ann Sevilla Clemente​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Trixia Mallari​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ava.grande​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*FILINVEST's Festival Mall Alabang [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



christian.sanluis said:


> emoji2​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM-KEPPEL's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Video Tour:*






*Ayala Triangle Lights & Sounds Show 2015*










Jon Raz​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> IDr. Iriss Mangio, PIID​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL LAND's One Rockwell [2T|55F&45F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looliep​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel Momozono​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



CDObserver said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rory_irlandes​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adrian De Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Presbitero​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel Momozono​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



CDObserver said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rory_irlandes​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adrian De Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Presbitero​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel Momozono​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



CDObserver said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adrian De Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Presbitero​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel Momozono​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



CDObserver said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adrian De Leon​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel Momozono​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Adrian De Leon​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Adrian De Leon​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Adrian De Leon​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> keep6ix​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nguyenat86​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep6ix​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> nguyenat86​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> crizchuck​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Greenbelt Hamilton [2T|31F+32F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Estephanie Munasque​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> angelofficial.ph​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> angelofficial.ph​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nestor Almonia​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mish Blecher​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SM INVESTMENTS' Tower One [12F|mix]*
*@ Pasay City, Metro Manila*​


anakngpasig said:


> CAZA Architects​


*Latest Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> cazarch.com​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ishaqme​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*FILINVEST's Festival Mall Alabang [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FLI PREMIERE's Bristol [40F|res]*
*@ Parkway Place, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Metro Manila Skyline - Bonifacio Global City (BGC)*

^^ ^^

*Aerial View - Bonifacio Global City (BGC)*



Jose Mari said:


> joshalfafara​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's McKinley West Complex [mix|res|u/c]*
*@ formerly JUSMAG (Joint U.S. Military Assistance Group)*
*Taguig City, Metro Manila*


*McKinley West CBD*





































*McKinley West Village*


























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryony Corless​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeealcantara​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joshalfafara​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



Mutant Messiah said:


>


*Aerial View:*



Jose Mari said:


> joshalfafara​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Tuscany Private Estate [7T|mix|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> joshalfafara​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Viceroy [4T|22F|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila* 




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> joshalfafara​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rscp1983​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loudette Magsino​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidlextervina​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danianthegreat​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidlextervina​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aljon Diaz​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franceska Mungcal​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danianthegreat​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidlextervina​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aljon Diaz​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franceska Mungcal​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danianthegreat​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidlextervina​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aljon Diaz​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franceska Mungcal​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danianthegreat​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidlextervina​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aljon Diaz​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> davidlextervina​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daiichi Properties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czarina Mae Alvarez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aixstyle​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aixstyle​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulo Carlo G. Fabian​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/BAFI's Maybank Performing Arts Center*
*@ 26th St. cor 7th Ave., BHS Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gavquintos​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrik Lundstrom
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Patrik Lundstrom​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrik Lundstrom​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Bumanlag​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> tomassvitorka​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrik Lundstrom​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Bumanlag​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly ArthaLand Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Latest Render:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



MXMJ said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



MXMJ said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jonard Mislang​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ian Laurel​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ian Laurel​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ian Laurel​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



MXMJ said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Ian Laurel​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



MXMJ said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Ian Laurel​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> pjgardner​





Jose Mari said:


> Jackner John Borja​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



MXMJ said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> karishmagidwani​





Jose Mari said:


> Harry Javier​





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dinebrinas
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> thamtse​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Solaire Master Plan*








*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinoyadventurista​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinoyadventurista​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*


















Marino & Munn Partners









Frances Obina​


Jose Mari said:


> pinoyadventurista​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Cyberzone's Vector Three Building [20F|bpo|off]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jackner John Borja​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*








*Century Properties*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*








*Century Properties*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*








*Century Properties*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:* 









*Empire East*​
Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> lionheartedjb​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL LAND's One Rockwell [2T|55F&45F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



MXMJ said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



MXMJ said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lionheartedjb​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lefabgeek​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



geloboi0830 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



noelmd said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



noelmd said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



noelmd said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



reyvil888 said:


> howardjoven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haideephrodite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hazegaye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ren.s.f​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j.jov​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomassvitorka​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jhei Maniulit​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Bumanlag​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franceska Mungcal​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jhei Maniulit​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Bumanlag​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jd Con​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> nathancity​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aljon Diaz​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place Tower & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Pic Updates:*



MXMJ said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jay Mark Batister Yadao​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Randall Suvanto​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Randall Suvanto​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*






















































*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Arcangel Michael Concepcion​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM-KEPPEL's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Arcangel Michael Concepcion​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Carl Gonzaga​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed - 2008):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed - 2012):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*New Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off - 2015):*
















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Three E-com Center (Left Pic u/c):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl Gonzaga​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*DATEM's Datem Corporate Office [30F|off]*
*@ Bgy Ugong, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Location Map:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Kasara Urban Resort Residences [6T|30F|mix|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> maxmakulet_photography​





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katrina Ledesma​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo Ann U. Sobron​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Empire East​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Empire East​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Melvin Tordecilla​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katrina Ledesma​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo Ann U. Sobron​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katrina Ledesma​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo Ann U. Sobron​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katrina Ledesma​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo Ann U. Sobron​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> njuaneza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Hailar​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ram Lester Mondez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Fermon Bantoto​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viajeroisback​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> paoloaradillos​





wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> njuaneza​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulo Carlo G. Fabian
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> viajeroisback​





wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viajeroisback​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fernando Ariete Jr.​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viajeroisback​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fernando Ariete Jr.​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Marc Fermon Bantoto​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> wek1012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wek1012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> aleezaramos​





> wek1012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wek1012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> aleezaramos​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's The Bellagio Towers [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> aleezaramos​





wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





anakngpasig said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> davidlextervina​





> wek1012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wek1012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> davidlextervina​





> wek1012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wek1012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



> wek1012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wek1012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> davidlextervina​





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



wek1012 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> davidlextervina​





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> lendl​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Vinia Residences + Versaflats [26F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Bgy. Philam, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> thomasian​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' University of the Philippines (UP) Town Center [mix]*
*@ UP Diliman East Campus, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Portico [5T|42F(4)+xxF(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































​
*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Metro Manila Skyline (Makati City)*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cubi Torres​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> renautta​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's One Central [2T|50F&42F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ar. Jan Philippe Cortes UAP​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ar. Jan Philippe Cortes UAP​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ayi Esguerra​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Eastwood LeGrand I, II and III [30F|35F|38F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, Bagumbayan, QC, Metro Manila*













































​
*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> marithe_a​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|47F|52F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*

77561013​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> marithe_a​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> maxx_zetlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeungyii​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's The Bellagio Towers [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> sam_samz​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> romiiansantosb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naotori​





wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ferjelita​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



wek1012 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Angelo Roxas​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



taguig said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Solaire Master Plan*








*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> hyejincho919


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Remus Mark Carballo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Prudon​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria Sports Tower 2 [2T|46F|res]*
*(formerly NSJB's Victoria Station II)*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



herbie3103 said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Miko Tanco​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*ROCKWELL's Power Plant Mall - Expansion/Renovation [mall]*
*@ Rockwell Centre, Makati City, Metro Manila*























































http://www.architectsorange.com​
*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bong Bajo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL LAND's One Rockwell [2T|55F&45F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bong Bajo​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bong Bajo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bong Bajo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bong Bajo​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bong Bajo​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milcah Magalong​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ry Ramos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milcah Magalong​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ry Ramos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*









Leo Rey C. Granada​
Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alexis Legaspi​





> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karl Michael​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsrizaylanan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> itsrizaylanan​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















































































































































































*Video Tour:*






*New Renders:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's One Central [2T|50F&42F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> obaziii​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> obaziii​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> iamb3n3dict​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*









*CENTURY Properties*​
Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*









*CENTURY Properties*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:* 









*Empire East*​
Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FILINVEST's One Binondo Complex [4T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*









*Latest Render:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DATA LAND's The Silk Residences [2T|40F|res]*
*@ Ramon Magsaysay Blvd. cor Santol St., Sta. Mesa, Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PDC's Panorama Technocenter [18F|bpo|off]*
*@ North EDSA, Munoz, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



flip2_0 said:


>





thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITYLAND's North Residences [34F|mix|res]*
*@ Edsa cor Lanutan llaey, Bgy Veterans Village, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



flip2_0 said:


>





thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> iamvenri​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



EAL said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



EAL said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> globeth​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> mainecunanan​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> mainecunanan​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princemacky05​
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Dan Ian dela Pasion​





CDObserver said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Dan Ian dela Pasion​





CDObserver said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



CDObserver said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Dan Ian dela Pasion​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kurt Urbanozo​





reyvil888 said:


> claricesy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rogienelreyes​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eleanor Cruz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Urbanozo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's One Central [2T|50F&42F|res]*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ayramichelle​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ayramichelle​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> *PARK TRIANGLE CORPORATE PLAZA - South Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaqromasanta​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Vid Tour:*



tchitz said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Lumiere Residences [3T|37F|res]*
*Pasig Blvd cor. Shaw Blvd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





tyronne said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






*Elevation Layouts:*








*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





tyronne said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> The one yellow T-crane below on the right belongs to this project


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*













































Nards Mojica​
Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariane Manalo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kir091​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debangshu Dutta​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Debangshu Dutta​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> o_stoyanovskaya​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> esteph.travels​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac Mac Clay​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> positivevibe​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esteph.travels​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elle Jamil​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> Jeffrey Polangco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wander_louise​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Solaire Master Plan*








*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> lxxhyoju​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



wek1012 said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> gracebp05​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Restoration*

*NCCA's Manila Metropolitan Theater - Restoration [oth]*
*@ Liwasang Bonifacio, Mehan Garden, Padre Burgos Ave. cor Arroceros St., Manila*































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Redevelopment*

*Roxas Boulevard Redevelopment [mix]*
*@ Manila Bay Coastline, Roxas Blvd, Manila*​



chanlatorre said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> aprilmel​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CDC's River Green Residences II [2T|30F|mix|res]*
*@ Pedro Gil St., Sta Ana, Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> John L. Cruz​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> sarahbonga87​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Asten [3T|27F|res]*
*@ Malugay cor. Yakal Sts., Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> lex_99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lex_99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria de Makati [2T|41F|res]*
*@ Washington cor Dela Rosa Sts, Buendia, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



goodevil said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> hannannee​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> hannannee​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



EAL said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> hannannee​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



EAL said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> hannannee​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



EAL said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> hannannee​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> gelocalupaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kurorono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jade.m.miranda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theiramin​





MakatiBoy said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA HOTEL & RESORT's Seda Hotel BGC Tower 2 [18F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bryan Aaron D. Enriquez​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> geoffrey_prt​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's The Bellagio Towers [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geoffrey_prt​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar_shan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joye Antonio​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



MakatiBoy said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> sar_shan​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joemar Belleza​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> positivevibe​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> positivevibe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmanuelle Naldoza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maeyang13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joye Antonio​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 506,435 m² (5,451,220 sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*along EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 800,000+ people adding up to 292,000,000 people a year.)*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 1220 shops, 270 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*





























*SM Megamall Tower [50F|com]*








*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Vince Arcilla​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Vince Arcilla​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## aurelymenez

when it comes to updates, i would like to commend the website of DMCI for updating their prospective buyers all the time


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leyla24k​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Arcilla​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM-KEPPEL's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Vince Arcilla​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Heights Residences [4T|35F(1)+30F(2)+25F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> kaiquidato​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Manhattan Plaza [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> kaiquidato​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|47F|52F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*

77561013​
*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NUVO LAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Nuvo City Complex, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*

















*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Grass Residences - Expansion [5T|40F(3)&45F(2)|res]*
*@ SM City North EDSA Mall Complex*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*


*Tower 1, 2 & 3:*









*Tower 4 & 5:*


































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPD's Century Peak Tower [40F|mix|condotel]*
*@ Adriatico St cor. Sta. Monica St, Ermita, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogs_italy​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJ Balicanta​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*


















Jergom​
Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed - 2008):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed - 2012):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*New Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off - 2015):*
















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*

*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*



Jose Mari said:


> thetrueasiatic​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





anakngpasig said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Zenny Vee Timkang​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Zenny Vee Timkang​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Zenny Vee Timkang​





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Anne Jimenez​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khalil Miayo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rey John Marañon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rey John Marañon​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adundunis​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessingsbyfad​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maureen Olazo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khalil Miayo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> albertful​





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^^^

*More Pics (Manila Bay Resorts Complex):*



chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*More Pics (Manila Bay Resorts Complex):*



chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*More Pics (Manila Bay Resorts Complex):*



chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*More Pics (Manila Bay Resorts Complex):*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> j.ggrace​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion*

*MEGAWORLD's Newport City Complex - Expansion [mix]*
*Across NAIA3 Terminal, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
























































> *Phase 1 Expansion:*
> 
> *Belmont Luxury Hotel [10F|condotel] (T/O)*





> *Phase 2 Expansion:*
> 
> *Marriott Hotel Annex - West Wing [10F|hot] (U/C)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Marriott Grand Ballroom [mix|hot] (Completed)*





> *Phase 3 Expansion:*
> 
> *Hilton Manila Hotel [7F|hot] (U/C)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAXIMS Hotel Annex - Extension [7F|hot] (U/C)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHERATON Manila Hotel [7F|hot] (U/C)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NAIA3 Terminal Bridgeway (U/C)*



























*Construction Updates:*

*Sheraton Manila Hotel (u/c):*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPD's Century Peak Tower [40F|mix|condotel]*
*@ Adriatico St cor. Sta. Monica St, Ermita, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andy.rangel​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatiana Efimov​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Asten [3T|27F|res]*
*@ Malugay cor. Yakal Sts., Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



totig said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ecs222_4ever​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL LAND's One Rockwell [2T|55F&45F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> tamagoxkare​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> tamagoxkare​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [65F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> bibi_basina​





Jose Mari said:


> iamsupermayet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viajes por el Mundo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Elardo McMahon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarisse Porte​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> bibi_basina​





Jose Mari said:


> Viajes por el Mundo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Elardo McMahon​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> rayceann​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> iamsupermayet​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Michelle Frey​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Century Properties​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Century Properties​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Century Properties​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Century Properties​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Century Properties​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> guillaume_cnrd​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> fumfum23​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miguel Caballero​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perks101​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanda Romero​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark A. Reyes​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Sabid Yarte​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM-KEPPEL's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Sarah Sabid Yarte​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*3rd Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 506,435 m² (5,451,220 sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*along EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 800,000+ people adding up to 292,000,000 people a year.)*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 1220 shops, 270 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*





























*SM Megamall Tower [50F|com]*








*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Sarah Sabid Yarte​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mark A. Reyes​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc phi Callejo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chung_booom​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Lloyd Zapanta​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> yuwachan


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Atty. Janice Nadal​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Atty. Janice Nadal​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Matthew Bidder​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew Bidder​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Banak​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lloyd Zapanta​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinyalayas​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mel Gonzales​





Jose Mari said:


> Michael Banak​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Велины Узуновой​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> franciepancy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie Olkeriil​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



EAL said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie Olkeriil​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Ren​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan D. Bondoc​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



EAL said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie Olkeriil​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Ren​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan D. Bondoc​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## freedomsurfer

Manila is absolutely booming!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Solaire Master Plan*








*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> pinoyadventurista​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> pinoyadventurista​





> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jet de la Rosa​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA RESIDENCES' The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Richard Aquino​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's The St. Francis Towers [2T|60F|res]*
*@ at Shangri-La Place, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Richard Aquino​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Richard Aquino​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



cocopops said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ナカムラミレイ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icesilly​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJ Silvestre​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aiza Paris





reyvil888 said:


> ronniel28​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aiza Paris​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> livingmagicaldreams​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Zar Elchico​





reyvil888 said:


> analanda​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Zar Elchico​





reyvil888 said:


> analanda​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> analanda​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xzeniacruz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joy Picar​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*











































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> xzeniacruz​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*



reyvil888 said:


> realtor.joannaong​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Kendaudeste

Beautiful!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> superjeeeey​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (Completed - 2008):*









*Two E-com Center (Completed - 2012):*









*Three E-com Center (Under Construction):*









*New Four E-com Center (Next):*









*Five E-com Center (Topped Off - 2015):*
















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> superjeeeey​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ralphromar​





reyvil888 said:


> superjeeeey​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> superjeeeey​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGC Philippines by 012389, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Etc by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laxer123093​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Gonzales​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xzeniacruz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruno Amoedo Messias​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


> BGC by 012389, on Flickr
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rey John Marañon​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xzeniacruz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruno Amoedo Messias​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonliightdrew​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachelpacana​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justinhoskins67​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


>





> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etc by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> panda.dex​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachelpacana​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matangkadnakapre​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Gonzales​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caravan Black​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruno Amoedo Messias​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caravan Black​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruno Amoedo Messias​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hosu Joshua Yeo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loudette Magsino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​




Jose Mari said:


> Christofer Famero​





Jose Mari said:


> Gabriel Enrico Recto​



Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























































































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mig Isidro​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Romnick Santos​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Tuscany Private Estate [7T|mix|res]*
*Italian-inspired picturesque village*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Romnick Santos​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's McKinley West Complex [mix|res|u/c]*
*@ formerly JUSMAG (Joint U.S. Military Assistance Group)*
*Taguig City, Metro Manila*


*McKinley West CBD*





































*McKinley West Village*


























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Romnick Santos​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Resort & Casino (Phase 1A) [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> yk5943​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Restoration*

*NCCA's Manila Metropolitan Theater - Restoration [oth]*
*@ Liwasang Bonifacio, Mehan Garden, Padre Burgos Ave. cor Arroceros St., Manila*


















*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Nina Pilapil​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kai Valencia​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muid Latif​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*


















*Acqua Private Residences* (Official FB Page)​


Jose Mari said:


> Jen Loong​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BDO Corporate Center Ortigas [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> owaaamatopoeia​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*KEPPEL/SM PRIME's BDO Corporate Center [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owaaamatopoeia​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milenette Sarah Uy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatsinsideit​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Guison​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*KEPPEL/SM PRIME's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatsinsideit​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Guison​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mijeannini​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine Aquino Ramo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dianeomite​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Park​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJ Piquero​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*









D' Fort City​


Jose Mari said:


> simplyevani​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*


















D' Fort City​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*


















D' Fort City​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/BAFI's Maybank Performing Arts Center*
*@ 26th St. cor 7th Ave., BHS Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*









D' Fort City​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*









D' Fort City​


Jose Mari said:


> Corvic McCraus​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*









D' Fort City​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*









D' Fort City​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*









D' Fort City​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*









D' Fort City​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Verte [2T|29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*









D' Fort City​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA HOTEL & RESORT's Seda Hotel BGC Tower 2 [18F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*









D' Fort City​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*









D' Fort City​


MunichSwiss said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> pauliewannacracka​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*









D' Fort City​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA LAND's Vista Hub [16F|mix|off]*
*21st Dr, East Forbes, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*









D' Fort City​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DEXTERTON's Dexterton Corporate HDQRS [17F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig CIty, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*









D' Fort City​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPD's Century Peak Tower [40F|mix|condotel]*
*@ Adriatico St cor. Sta. Monica St, Ermita, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Anton Karpita​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*

*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012); Three E-com Center (U/C); Four E-com Center (U/C); Five E-com Center (2015):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mhae Salvatierra Fernando​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*
















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mhae Salvatierra Fernando​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Renovation/Restoration*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



skyscraper2012 said:


> © pauljustinerigor​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> Adrienne Tesoro​





DCRJ said:


> Carlo Magno​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> iamjohntanjangco​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's BGC Corporate Center Two [30F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*









D' Fort City​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*









D' Fort City​


MunichSwiss said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christofer Famero​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Chapman​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*









D' Fort City​


Jose Mari said:


> Corvic McCraus​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Corvic McCraus​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Castroñero​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pauliewannacracka​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> *High Street Lounge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claricesy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> risareesegrengia​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



TheJMP617 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Zitan [35F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



TheJMP617 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> chrisetu28​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrisetu28​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Blomberg​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Blomberg​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennibeth Bad-an​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> its_7amu​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Antonio Carlos Lopez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pooninho​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antonio Carlos Lopez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> pooninho​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris.solo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missvayielish​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jennibeth Bad-an​





Jose Mari said:


> Kirkee Calungsod Sargado​



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennibeth Bad-an​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirkee Calungsod Sargado​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennibeth Bad-an​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirkee Calungsod Sargado​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennibeth Bad-an​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirkee Calungsod Sargado​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Emmanuelle Naldoza​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifedawn​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joanna Marie Sai​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA HOTEL & RESORT's Seda Hotel BGC Tower 2 [18F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> lifedawn​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



reyvil888 said:


> kostasimages​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeneva Marie Javier​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennie John Castillo Beso​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mila Dato Velasco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roni Jenel Aguadera Gane​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlennDarius SJ Bedua​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fadsleron​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




muchosan said:


> https://flic.kr/p/D3YGLx
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/be-my_friend/​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*
















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*New Render Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Three E-com Center (U/C):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Design Coordinates Inc.​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


> Mila Dato Velasco​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*PACIFIC CORP's Elements Tres Hermanas Residences [29F|Res|u/c]*
*(besides University of Santo Tomas Campus)*
*@ University Belt, Gov. Lacson Ave, España, Sampaloc, Manila*




































*Under Construction:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*PACIFIC CORP's East Gate Boutique Residences [16F|res|pro]*
*(besides University of Santo Tomas Campus)*
*@ University Belt, P Noval. and Dapitan Gates, España, Sampaloc, Manila*









Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*PACIFIC CORP's The Lindor Suites [23F|res|pro]*
*(besides University of Santo Tomas Campus)*
*@ University Belt, Dapitan and Antonio Sts, España, Sampaloc, Manila*


















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PACIFIC CORP's The Pacific Skyloft Residences [32F|res|mix]*
*(besides University of Santo Tomas Campus)*
*@ University Belt, Gov Forbes, España, Sampaloc, Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*PACIFIC CORP's Pacific Grand Tower [16F|res|pro]*
*(besides University of Santo Tomas Campus)*
*@ University Belt, Dapitan and Santander Sts, España, Sampaloc, Manila*



























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*PACIFIC CORP's Pacific Suites [7F|res|pro]*
*(besides University of Santo Tomas Campus)*
*@ University Belt, Dapitan and Santander Sts, España, Sampaloc, Manila*



























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*PACIFIC CORP's Pacific Boutique Residences [15F|res|pro]*
*(besides University of Santo Tomas Campus)*
*@ University Belt, Dapitan and Juaning Sts, España, Sampaloc, Manila*



























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*PACIFIC CORP's Pacific Icon [25F|res|pro]*
*(besides University of Santo Tomas Campus)*
*@ University Belt, Dapitan and Asturias Sts, España, Sampaloc, Manila*









Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FIRST GOLDEN's Grand Residences España 2 [40F|mix|res]*
*(besides University of Santo Tomas Campus)*
*@ University Belt, Lacson cor España, Sampaloc, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Gardz Rodriguez​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FLI PREMIERE's Bristol [40F|res]*
*@ Parkway Place, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jacks​





muchosan said:


> )​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> ava.grande​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Kasara Urban Resort Residences [6T|30F|mix|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> game_of_homes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IBP/ORTIGAS' IBP Tower [26F|bpo|off]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> Xtian​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*8990 HDC's Urban DECA Tower – EDSA [43F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



TheJMP617 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITYLAND's Grand Central Residences [3T|40F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> Xtian​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's One Wilson Square [38F|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> Xtian​




Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA LAND's Vista Shaw [2T|38F|res]*
*(formerly 515 Shaw)*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> Xtian​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jeehye Kim​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ALVEO LAND's The Columns Ayala Avenue [3T|33F|mix|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jeehye Kim​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bibi_basina​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeehye Kim​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> bibi_basina​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Iosif Ilagan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nish Ramchandani Advani​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeehye Kim​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Iosif Ilagan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nish Ramchandani Advani​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeehye Kim​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nish Ramchandani Advani​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeehye Kim​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jeehye Kim​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jeehye Kim​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mila Dato Velasco​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roni Jenel Aguadera Gane​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fadsleron​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



reyvil888 said:


> holaboutsha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blessabianca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megaworldlifestylemalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilovejhowee[/IMG]​





Jose Mari said:


> Kostas Trovas​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Redevelopment*

*Roxas Boulevard Redevelopment [mix]*
*@ Manila Bay Coastline, Roxas Blvd, Manila*​



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abhishek Srivastava​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeromethelion​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viktoryia Barzdyka​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:* 



Jose Mari said:


> game_of_homes​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> jerrybascon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jerrybascon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Light Residences & Mall [3T|40F|mix|mall|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's SM Fame Residences [4T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Central EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






































Grand Lobby









Amenity Lobby









Function Room









Outdoor Lounge









Kiddie Pool









Lap Pool









Walk of Fame
















*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> jerrybascon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jerrybascon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Lumiere Residences [3T|37F|res]*
*Pasig Blvd cor. Shaw Blvd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Neljie said:


> *DMCI Homes*​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Sapphire Bloc [4T|48F(2)+40F+38F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*WESTPOINT's Ortigas Technopoint [2T|6F|bpo|off]*
*@ Meralco Ave cor Doña Julia Vargas, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Edziel Sotelo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

Building on the left w/ Green Tarps



> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

Under-construction across the bridge



> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/jaymarkyadao/​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Mall Alabang [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maiko Trinidad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari Zamora​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FLI PREMIERE's Bristol [40F|res]*
*@ Parkway Place, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jose Mari Zamora​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*

*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012); Three E-com Center (U/C); Four E-com Center (U/C); Five E-com Center (2015):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kevin Buen​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Buen​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebaldbakerph​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Chanda Romero​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*CITYLAND's Pines Peak Tower [2T|27F|res*]
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



elthon said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL LAND's One Rockwell [2T|55F&45F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Nathan Esguerra​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Nathan Esguerra​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Nathan Esguerra​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Benji Sadac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Concepcion​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Benji Sadac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Concepcion​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> May Pestaño​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Christian Reyes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Christofer Famero​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





reyvil888 said:


> benteunodotcom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexissanjuan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessamon14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syanisdyo​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angela GAbatin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jai Rabin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Aquino​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Arlisle Gandy​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*Uptown Mall Cinemas*



tambay328 said:


> clickthecity​





chanlatorre said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> thissemivegetarianlife​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> immarkg​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loudette Magsino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Carlo Zacarias Subagan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Urbanozo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joed Biason​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jb Cabrera Ibarrola​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> justindls​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Urbanozo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joed Biason​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jb Cabrera Ibarrola​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> justindls​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jb Cabrera Ibarrola​





reyvil888 said:


> justindls​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citibank Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joed Biason​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jb Cabrera Ibarrola​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*






























































*Scale Models:*



EQAddict said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Scale Model:*



Jose Mari said:


> Lexy Nera​


*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rich_nao​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaeyeehx021​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carol Jane Landa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmanuelle Naldoza​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evilqueenmother​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Concepcion​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Concepcion​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kluigisvldz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjie Sadac​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




mhek said:


> TBT





daba-daba said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Gueco​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suns_and_stars​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeveeh Pacol​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carol Jane Landa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franz Tan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Concepcion​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Ti​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> mangmangjuan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Concepcion​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Ti​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> mangmangjuan​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Arriane Militante​





Jose Mari said:


> William Ti​





reyvil888 said:


> mangmangjuan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Arriane Militante​





Jose Mari said:


> Gervin Paulo​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Arriane Militante​





Jose Mari said:


> Gervin Paulo​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Gueco​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gervin Paulo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zac Flores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaypee Reynoso​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arriane Militante​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> joannieva​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Gueco​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gervin Paulo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zac Flores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaypee Reynoso​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Ggoy Maalihan​





reyvil888 said:


> erwin.sollano​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> conradmanila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edz1882​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> kkam5997​





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*New Manila Doctors Hospital [18F|oth|u/c]*
*@ Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*









*Construction Updates:*



akyat_barko said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> kkam5997​





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPD's Century Peak Tower [40F|mix|condotel]*
*@ Adriatico St cor. Sta. Monica St, Ermita, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> markmjh1​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' University of the Philippines (UP) Town Center [mix]*
*@ UP Diliman East Campus, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Kintoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kintoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kintoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> MDC​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Park Vertis [2T|36F|48F|res|u/c]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Vid Tour:*






*Master Plan Update:*








*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> MDC​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Render Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> MDC​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Render Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> MDC​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Greenbelt Hamilton [2T|31F+32F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maan Mangalindan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jhoseph Gozon Llorente​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



MXMJ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> njsworld2311​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tal Badosa David​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emjhayinwanderland​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drekusinero​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> njsworld2311​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tal Badosa David​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drekusinero​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> njsworld2311​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tal Badosa David​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra (Phase 2) *
*East Tower [41F|res] and West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> designingrock​





chanlatorre said:


> Arriane Militante​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Arriane Militante​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bourne Thiti​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franz Tan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Concepcion​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> designingrock​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.instagram.com/p/BBqqI-LRIg5/*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Arriane Militante​





Jose Mari said:


> designingrock​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Arriane Militante​





reyvil888 said:


> marvingermo​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megaworld Condos at The Fort​
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> daydreamer_world​
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.instagram.com/p/BBqqI-LRIg5/*
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Arriane Militante​





reyvil888 said:


> marvingermo​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megaworld Condos at The Fort​
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> daydreamer_world​
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.instagram.com/p/BBqqI-LRIg5/*
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Benjie Sadac​





chanlatorre said:


> Arriane Militante​





reyvil888 said:


> marvingermo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> j_ashby​





Jose Mari said:


> daydreamer_world​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI's Verawood Residences [7T|5F|res]*
*Modern Polynesian - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



Neljie said:


> *DMCI Homes*​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's McKinley West Complex [mix|res|u/c]*
*@ formerly JUSMAG (Joint U.S. Military Assistance Group)*
*Taguig City, Metro Manila*


*McKinley West CBD*





































*McKinley West Village*


























*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Erwin Sollano​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's West Campus Place [8T|5F|bpo|off]*
*@ McKinley West Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Erwin Sollano​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ericcanonico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fadsleron​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roger.tabotabo.90​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Pics*

*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ggoy Maalihan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erwin Sollano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erwin Sollano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mak Mak Mabalo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Edgar D. Fructoso​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Pics*

*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> yeungyii​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Paulo Alcazaren​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*New Manila Doctors Hospital [18F|oth|u/c]*
*@ Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*









*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Paulo Alcazaren​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place Tower & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> je_ar_em​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's The St. Francis Towers [2T|60F|res]*
*@ at Shangri-La Place, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> je_ar_em​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> je_ar_em​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ST FRANCIS SQUARE's BSA Twin Towers [2T|55F|condotel]*
*@ St. Francis Square, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*KEPPEL/SM PRIME's BDO Corporate Center [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/SM PRIME's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IBP/ORTIGAS' IBP Tower [26F|bpo|off]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria de Makati [2T|41F|res]*
*@ Washington cor Dela Rosa Sts, Buendia, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



cupkeyk said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> John Edrik Ignacio​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> annscathed​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emely Vales​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidney Mangaoang​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> millardollarman​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhij Sarenas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hendra Xu​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emely Vales​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> millardollarman​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhij Sarenas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hendra Xu​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emely Vales​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> millardollarman​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerard Que​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amafailure​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jay_dailygram​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhij Sarenas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emely Vales​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerard Que​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amafailure​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jay_dailygram​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhij Sarenas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emely Vales​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerard Que​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amafailure​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhij Sarenas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hendra Xu​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerard Que​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amafailure​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jay_dailygram​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhij Sarenas​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aguarin Iriarte​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yunafnmt​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aguarin Iriarte​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo1level​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxohmg​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Mercado​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pooninho​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holiday Inn & Suites Makati​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> pooninho​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*






















































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FIRST FEDERATED's The One Torre de Santo Tomás [46F|res]*
*@ España Blvd, Across UST Campus, Manila*









Elmer Tan Chahan​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alden Andre​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix/mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​



thomasian said:


> photobucket​





thomasian said:


> ​


















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joseph Llave​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joseph Llave​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malvin Kenneth​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lissail​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hendra​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Llave​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malvin Kenneth​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lissail​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hendra​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Llave​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lissail​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Llave​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lissail​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Llave​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> lissail​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> lissail​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> lissail​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Greenbelt Hamilton [2T|31F+32F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Brian Vistica​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

Left Side Under Excavation



Jose Mari said:


> Sidney Mangaoang​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

Right Side Under Demolition



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidney Mangaoang​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amiel Fuentes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPD's Century Peak Tower [40F|mix|condotel]*
*@ Adriatico St cor. Sta. Monica St, Ermita, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> John P. Arcilla​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



> MunichSwiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MunichSwiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MunichSwiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> MunichSwiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MunichSwiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Chris Aquino​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Chris Aquino​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Chris Aquino​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> martinryant​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*











































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> deejaypile​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> castled06​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hansan_28​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Pagulong​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deejaypile​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> castled06​





MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> castled06​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hansan_28​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MunichSwiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> deejaypile​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/BAFI's Maybank Performing Arts Center*
*@ 26th St. cor 7th Ave., BHS Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hansan_28​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> castled06​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> Gav Quintos​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bong Concepcion​





reyvil888 said:


> lesleyvmartinez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> MunichSwiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MunichSwiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo Dela Cruz Calupaz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zen0ptic​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chino Encisa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yssirk​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> yssirk​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























































































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> yssirk​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*St. Michael The Archangel Parish Church [oth]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> yssirk​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billycoy Dacuycuy​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atty. Mark A. Reyes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalcityestate​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaye.emm​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence Shea Pineda​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im3na​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*More Pics Shangri-La at the Fort:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matthiasemperhoff​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Pals​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse Pals​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Lobby Lounge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/agathanatividad/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iambenarnold​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand Ballroom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/mikocamacho/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matthiasemperhoff​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allan Pascual​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> Mike Pearson​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*More Pics Shangri-La at the Fort:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Kerry Sport Facility*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Montes​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *High Street Cafe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenny Martin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bjjfinder​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Cecile Demaisip Deluso​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rich_nao​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atty. Mark A. Reyes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tohbee_trt​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DD's Double Dragon Plaza [6T|10F|mix|*
*@ The Meridian Park Complex, EDSA Ext, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*



crossboneka said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Hilson Yandan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxx Steele Zetlin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]























































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*

*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012); Three E-com Center (U/C); Four E-com Center (U/C); Five E-com Center (2015):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*



JulZ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ANCHORLAND's Admiral Baysuites [53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*



themapguy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevedibari​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua del Rosario​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> stevedibari​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*Mallers' Fisher Mall [5F|com]
**@ Quezon cor. Roosevelt Avenues, Quezon City, Metro Manila*
*Fisher Supermarket (114,000-sq mtr) - Largest Seafood Supermarket in the World*













































*Pic Updates:*


















David Montasco​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' University of the Philippines (UP) Town Center [mix]*
*@ UP Diliman East Campus, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*






















































David Montasco​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Mall Alabang [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> solotravellerph​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ryan Cagadas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anr_1204
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Mark Batister Yadao​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Renovation*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Greje Abangan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA RESIDENCES' The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LAND's The Sapphire Bloc [4T|48F(2)+40F+38F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IBP/ORTIGAS' IBP Tower [26F|bpo|off]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CITYLAND's Pines Peak Tower [2T|27F|res*]
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' Feliz Town Center [mix|mall]*
*@ Marcos Hwy, Brgy Dela Paz, Pasig City, Metro Manila*











boy said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*ORTIGAS' The Connor [65F|res]*
*@ Connecticut and Ortigas Aves, Greenhills Shopping Center,
San Juan City, Metro Manila* 






















































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> wefindyouclients​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> wefindyouclients​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans





Arca South Aerial Footages (as of end-March 2014)​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> McVins Orbeta​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Arbor Lanes [5T|12F|res]*
*@ Arca South Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Yana Joel Viernes Mangao​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra (Phase 2) *
*East Tower [41F|res] and West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> binibiningbanana29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j.schooa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stanleyruiz​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's SM South Residences [4T|17F|res]*
*@ SM Southmall Complex*
*Alabang-Zapote Rd, Brgy Almanza Uno, Las Piñas City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



YuGatBans_Han said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Vinia Residences + Versaflats [26F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Bgy. Philam, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



kommrad said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Francis Francisco​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



krosfingaz said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEDIA QUEST's TV5 Studio Complex [oth]*
*@ Pioneer St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> Xtian​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Marjorie Uy​





Jose Mari said:


> Benjie Bernardo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> mervisms​





Jose Mari said:


> henri.oftana​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> prince_keith​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> igiveasht​





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ms. Marvie Cababat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gellah Visperas​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Florence [3T|22F+28F+22F|mix|res|pro]*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ms. Marvie Cababat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gellah Visperas​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



MXMJ said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shangri-La at the Fort​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khen Angel Dinozo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vin_ch​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> vin_ch​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​





Jefferyi said:


> ​





MXMJ said:


>





MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Wyn Mar​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/BAFI's Maybank Performing Arts Center*
*@ 26th St. cor 7th Ave., BHS Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hansan_28​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> castled06​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tielo Esguerra​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathaniel Macasieb Pacis​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pure_ness​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> pure_ness​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pure_ness​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wuthecleaner​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pamsesa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinasmuna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiffanyjillian​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> victoria_belo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reinardjay​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

^^ ^^

*More Pics (Shangri-La at the Fort):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maeish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matthiasemperhoff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Architect Cathy Saldana​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theglobalcitylifestyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Montes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prettypower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystlecute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoo_design​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ulysse Jouanneaud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karlo Capellan, M.D.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed S. Co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oly Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darwin Cerrado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meshah Po​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

^^ ^^

*More Pics (Shangri-La at the Fort):*



MXMJ said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jay_dailygram​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tielo Esguerra​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shangri-La at the Fort​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khen Angel Dinozo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zie Acha​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethelie Locarinas-Valencia​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> prettypower​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's The Bellagio Towers [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> prettypower​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickStJames1​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shangri-La at the Fort​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khen Angel Dinozo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




MXMJ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citibank Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regita van Empel​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aya Bernardo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ichigo.kiro​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Victor Samela​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liz Caceres​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiko Santos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Elvambuena​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laienriquez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrkpro14​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paquitomontero82​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




MXMJ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



mhek said:


> BGC by 012389, on Flickr
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​





Jefferyi said:


> ​





MXMJ said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jam Garcia​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulo Silverio​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dabidaman​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Elvambuena​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Ethelie Locarinas-Valencia​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Ethelie Locarinas-Valencia​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> rhylema​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loriz Secillano​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodel James Ladic​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theromeooliverjr​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jase Tiojanco​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loriz Secillano​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodel James Ladic​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theromeooliverjr​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jase Tiojanco​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



mhek said:


> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theromeooliverjr​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jase Tiojanco​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Skopjanceto

Exotic project:cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> megaworld_corp​





steadyasweroll said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xrinkph​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodel James Ladic​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


> BGC by 012389, on Flickr
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ichigo.kiro​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodel James Ladic​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra (Phase 2) *
*East Tower [41F|res] and West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mrkpro14​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulo Silverio​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Gualberto​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nina Evawaty​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

hannywii said:


> Beautiful project


Those were scrapped a long time ago!!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mhhaaii​





waks13 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's RW Bayshore Residential Resort 2 [4T|19F|mix|res]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



waks13 said:


>





waks13 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Redevelopment*

*Roxas Boulevard Redevelopment [mix]*
*@ Manila Bay Coastline, Roxas Blvd, Manila*​



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tero Salmén​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jayjayjun​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April Ventura​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*
















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



alexharvey said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Shore Residences [4T|17F|res]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Video Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



> alexharvey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexharvey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexharvey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexharvey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexharvey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexharvey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexharvey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexharvey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seandjernes​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waterlilymiss​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thom Andrews​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew Francisco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Jones Ong​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karl Davin Hui​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heydodes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Park​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lim Matz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveshin1991​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waterlilymiss​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew Francisco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heydodes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Park​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loveshin1991​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Renovation / Expansion*

*ROCKWELL's Power Plant Mall - Expansion/Renovation [mall]*
*@ Rockwell Centre, Makati City, Metro Manila*























































http://www.architectsorange.com​
*Pic Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Render Updates:*



themapguy said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> rjoriel​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> John Cesar Taller​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Cesar Taller​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Park​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> John Cesar Taller​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> John Cesar Taller​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Maan Mangalindan​





Jose Mari said:


> Brian Vistica​





Jose Mari said:


> Harry Jones Ong​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Greenbelt Hamilton [2T|31F+32F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Lim Matz​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> bossghadz​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> mktcitymobbin​





Jose Mari said:


> bossghadz​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Silk​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hasmikb​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



tadjock said:


>





kaitaten said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's SM Fame Residences [4T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Central EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






































Grand Lobby









Amenity Lobby









Function Room









Outdoor Lounge









Kiddie Pool









Lap Pool









Walk of Fame
















*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*GDC's Mayflower BPO Bldg [29F|bpo|off]*
*@ Mayflower St, Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*​



ajosh821 said:


> Monolith Construction​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Kasara Urban Resort Residences [6T|30F|mix|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


> *View of Kasara at Arcovia City*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/SM PRIME's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













*Construction Updates:*



walrus357 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ST FRANCIS SQUARE's BSA Twin Towers [2T|55F|condotel]*
*@ St. Francis Square, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



walrus357 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*KEPPEL/SM PRIME's BDO Corporate Center [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



walrus357 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jorge5 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*EMPIRE EAST's Pioneer Woodlands [6T|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST PREMIERE's The Signature [3T|16F|mix|res]*
*@ New Chinatown, Banawe, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Filinvest​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



zephyr11 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Sola [2T|36F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, North Triangle, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















































































*AVIDA Land*​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PSSLAI's The Sentinel Residences [35F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARANETA GROUP's Cyberpark Towers [5T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Araneta Center Cyberpark, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*





Melchor Aquino​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Heights Residences [4T|35F(1)+30F(2)+25F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FILINVEST's Studio 7 [2T|21F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​



ajosh821 said:


> globalfilinvestor​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPD's Century Peak Tower [40F|mix|condotel]*
*@ Adriatico St cor. Sta. Monica St, Ermita, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


> Derick Groyon​





chanlatorre said:


> Rodel Badua Calag​





chanlatorre said:


> Mark Angelo Remo Rosanto​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*More Pics:*



chanlatorre said:


> Barcellano Domingo​





chanlatorre said:


> Barcellano Domingo​





chanlatorre said:


> Chrystian Maerold Deguia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roni Jenel Aguadera Gane​





chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*2nd Largest Mall in the World [590,193m² (6,352,784.58ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]























































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*

*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012); Three E-com Center (U/C); Four E-com Center (U/C); Five E-com Center (2015):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore & Shore2 Condominiums):*




































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*



JulZ said:


>


*Cosntruction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> manilabirdph​





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*

























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> manilabirdph​





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*
















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



alexharvey said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> alexpacific0​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethelie Locarinas-Valencia​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erikaology​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> alexpacific0​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethelie Locarinas-Valencia​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erikaology​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>





> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fortbonifaciorent​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edzellent​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexpacific0​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anton Montilla​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacquelyn V. Partugal​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Capulong​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erikaology​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eason de Guzman​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chasing.after.dandelions​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rein Respicio​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i_keydo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fortbonifaciorent​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edzellent​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anton Montilla​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacquelyn V. Partugal​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chasing.after.dandelions​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rein Respicio​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



MXMJ said:


>





mhek said:


> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​





emo-spy said:


>





jameskirk O said:


>





MunichSwiss said:


>





> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jake_0125​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smyungag​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Virgino​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickStJames1​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colanoricer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anton Montilla​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vincent Nathan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Luy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Abogado​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Abogado​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





emo-spy said:


>





> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jake_0125​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antonsd​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jet Cruz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harley Leis​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bong Concepcion





ManilaMetro said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's McKinley West Complex [mix|res|u/c]*
*@ formerly JUSMAG (Joint U.S. Military Assistance Group)*
*Taguig City, Metro Manila*


*McKinley West CBD*





































*McKinley West Village*


























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> reaganmontalbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> margaritasaludo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhon_d_man​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> andrew_amt​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> andrew_amt​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>


[/QUOTE]


reyvil888 said:


> rjsmariano​





reyvil888 said:


> aapatawaran​





reyvil888 said:


> nicoleobuga​





reyvil888 said:


> andrew_amt​


[/QUOTE]



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manuel Garalde​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Jallorina Photography​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Mendoza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhodj Bello Daga-as​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Luy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evangeline Garcia​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjbxz​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



q9 said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xrink Philippines​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Calpito​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> lorainelota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megaworld_fortbonifaciocondo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodel James Ladic​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Urbanozo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hershey Chua​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fortmegaworldcondos​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilovetaguig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jase Tiojanco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loriz Secillano​





Jose Mari said:


> Rodel James Ladic​





Jose Mari said:


> theromeooliverjr​





Jose Mari said:


> Kurt Urbanozo​





Jose Mari said:


> Hershey Chua​





Jose Mari said:


> dabidaman​





Jose Mari said:


> Ryan Jason Yap​





chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


> Jomar Lapinosa​





q9 said:


> ​





reyvil888 said:


> sebasuper10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryangillego​





pigchow said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kurt Urbanozo​





Jose Mari said:


> dabidaman​





Jose Mari said:


> Ryan Jason Yap​





chanlatorre said:


> Jomar Lapinosa​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kurt Urbanozo​





Jose Mari said:


> dabidaman​





Jose Mari said:


> Ryan Jason Yap​



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaymiered​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romeo Oliver Jr.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pure_ness​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colanoricer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Jallorina Photography​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenneth Hernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohsnapitsmitch​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhodj Bello Daga-as​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




mhek said:


> BGC 2014 by 012389, on Flickr​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaymiered​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pure_ness​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colanoricer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Jallorina Photography​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenneth Hernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhodj Bello Daga-as​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




mhek said:


> BGC 2014 by 012389, on Flickr​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's Gallery Place [2T|51F+49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*




















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> metrosocietyph​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goran I​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anton Montilla​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christopherjlea​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suicide_blacksheep​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> takemetobrowntown​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Goran I​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's The Bellagio Towers [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Goran I​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



MXMJ said:


>





> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nina Evawaty​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhadsfugado​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua Calzo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FortBonifacioRent​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nina Evawaty​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theromeooliverjr​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Guadakomeda​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ejay Batanes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [31F|off]*
*@ 11th Ave., Uptown Bonifacio, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



ajosh821 said:


> Monolith Construction​


*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> chowchangyik​




Jose Mari said:


> Rodel James Ladic​





Jose Mari said:


> colanoricer​





Jose Mari said:


> Lui Mitanes​





Jose Mari said:


> Rein Respicio​



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



q9 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khen Angel Dinozo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shangri-La at the Fort​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> chasing.after.dandelions​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Ashley Z. Payad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mikoalino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans





Arca South Aerial Footages (as of end-March 2014)​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> John Emerson Andaya​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DD's Double Dragon Plaza [6T|10F|mix|*
*@ The Meridian Park Complex, EDSA Ext, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*



crossboneka said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PHINMA's Tryp by Wyndham Manila [18F|hot]*
*First Tryp “no-frills hotel” in Asia*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DATA LAND's The Silk Residences [2T|40F|res]*
*Ramon Magsaysay Blvd cor Santol St, Sta. Mesa, Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​





> thomasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Tower
> 
> 
> Second Tower
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charmaine Dizon​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jhoseph Gozon Llorente​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> pinasmuna​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i_keydo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigdata​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malek.mroueh​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Jaime Augusto Zobel de Ayala​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max Seigal​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen Perez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max Seigal​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Jarollina​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Tarlinton​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Alexandra Convento​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Alquisola​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie Banares​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> takeoff_ph​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen Perez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max Seigal​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Trovato​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peppermintjn​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tayler Guerin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longwayroundtheglobe​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Jarollina​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Lorenzo Pizarras​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Trovato​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longwayroundtheglobe​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dianne April Gem Abad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fahsky​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dianne April Gem Abad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fahsky​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



EAL said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dianne April Gem Abad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fahsky​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dianne April Gem Abad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fahsky​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dianne April Gem Abad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fahsky​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinie Tinumpit​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iris May Feliciano Carreon II​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*11th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*

*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012); Three E-com Center (U/C); Four E-com Center (U/C); Five E-com Center (2015):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*SM MOA Expansion:*








*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> SMIC​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






































*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> travishuflin_10​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Renovation / Expansion*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> nccaofficial​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (u/c)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



krosfingaz said:


>





kaitaten said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sebasuper10​
> *


*

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the Original Pic/Vid Owners, to all SSC Forumers and to all International/Philippine SSC Mods!!! :banana: :cheers:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denisewtm​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jazjazzyjaze​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mira Lux​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



Fortbonifaciorent said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Renato Rodriguez Duran Jr.​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> kingmemarion​





> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel Gypsy​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christofer Famero​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.instagram.com/p/BDaNKV1RDAc/*​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> kingmemarion​





> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christofer Famero​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel Gypsy​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> kingmemarion​





> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christofer Famero​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.instagram.com/p/BDaNKV1RDAc/*​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> *https://www.instagram.com/p/BDaNKV1RDAc/*​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mell Martin​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Ong​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Neil Ong​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Neil Ong​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> rjsmariano​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manuel Garalde​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evangeline Garcia​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Ong​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> rjsmariano​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pure_ness​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manuel Garalde​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Jallorina Photography​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evangeline Garcia​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noah Valdez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Ong​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Shela Mae Martinez-Santos​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hannerhanee​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tristan Anadio​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> volatilepz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/camilleclaude/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/cilay.ocampo/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/reef_ph/​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sei.hengli​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Collin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themervfilm​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruth Dela Cruz​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carol Jane Landa​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jerryjer27​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christofer Famero​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel Gypsy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prince_keith​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> anniareee​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



beldum said:


>





pinoyako2010 said:


> IMG_2428 by kgrplanas, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_2451 by kgrplanas, on Flickr​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (W City Center):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justine Concepcion​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Hsu​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel Gypsy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Ancheta​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keejayboy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kebintot Mansia​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Lee​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith McMeekin​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> City Guide BGC​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Hsu​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cccindyrella​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Martin Fangon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> kgrplanas​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonas Asakav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al_istair​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ilovesharonba​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabio_1689​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ray8zwei​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Trovato​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al_istair​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ray8zwei​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Trovato​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al_istair​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ray8zwei​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Trovato​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al_istair​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ray8zwei​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Trovato​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> al_istair​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*AYALA LAND's Park Central Tower [70F|mix]*
*(formerly Mandarin Oriental Hotel)*
*@ Makati Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



anakngpasig said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> djdemifreediver​





reyvil888 said:


> rjoriel​


*Construction Updates:*

*Before Demolition of Mandarin Oriental Hotel*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badgayjv​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*Demolition of Mandarin Oriental Hotel*



ajosh821 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


[/QUOTE]



reyvil888 said:


> cowboy_ben5​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrill Me​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Park Jun​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marllus Gandrud​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Property Club​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjie Bernardo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> systars​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



MXMJ said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Christian Victor​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra (Phase 2) *
*East Tower [41F|res] and West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar_shan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kris.ty89​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theromeooliverjr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carms Panch​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mettaselani​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mermaidinthecity​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jbleonor​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Danielle Allan Palaganas Sabado​





chanlatorre said:


> Roni Jenel Aguadera Gane​





chanlatorre said:


> Long's Tower Crane Sites​





chanlatorre said:


> Francis John​





chanlatorre said:


> Leonard Vinz Tangcogo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*

























































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ndycrz​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MAJOR HOMES' Space Romualdez [28F|mix|condormitel]*
*(Condominium + Dormitory + Hotel)*
*@ D. Romualdez, Ermita, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> Major Homes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:* 








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC_Frago​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC_Frago​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC_Frago​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Natividad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christofer Famero​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prince_keith​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC_Frago​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC_Frago​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC_Frago​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC_Frago​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC_Frago​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC_Frago​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Natividad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christofer Famero​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prince_keith​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC_Frago​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC_Frago​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC_Frago​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Natividad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christofer Famero​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



kennethjoel said:


>





ID09 said:


> JC_Frago​





Jose Mari said:


> Jean Natividad​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Madison Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































*Construction Updates:*



> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC_Frago​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ID09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC_Frago​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



emo-spy said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasper_alba​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalcityestate​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gurlinpurple​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mermaidinthecity​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar_shan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Yabut​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gizguideph​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimmyloved​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joannamoranax​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ynnavokin​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ynnavokin​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ynnavokin​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA LAND's Vista Hub [16F|mix|off]*
*21st Dr, East Forbes, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> gle2n_12​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Natividad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christofer Famero​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prince_keith​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Eunice Soltes​





reyvil888 said:


> my_pusanggala​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ramjo said:


>





q9 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​





emo-spy said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> mettaselani​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



emo-spy said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Yabut​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christofer Famero​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dhyian​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



emo-spy said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (New PSE Tower):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulo Paraino​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heyitshenrie​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arvin Jay Sumalbag​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rein Respicio​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justine Concepcion​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sergirostoll​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Hsu​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsuyoshi.eguchi​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dhyian​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lacouer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruru08​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Jimeno​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy Yang​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptntravel​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (New PSE Tower):*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptrckrltd​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zin.tobey.ph​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jims0n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almville​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chaescueta​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reinardjay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erwinaurella​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulo Paraino​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heyitshenrie​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arvin Jay Sumalbag​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rein Respicio​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justine Concepcion​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sergirostoll​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Hsu​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Jimeno​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> queen.nerissa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptntravel​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort):*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptrckrltd​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zin.tobey.ph​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reinardjay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erwinaurella​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jayts Oquendo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FILINVEST's One Binondo Complex [4T|40F|mix|res]*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*


















*Latest Render:*






























































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*New Manila Doctors Hospital [18F|oth|u/c]*
*Don Norberto Ty Medical Tower*
*@ Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*









*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Cyberzone's Vector Three Building [20F|bpo|off]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST LAND's Megablock [4T|25F|bpo|off]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> siaosiao08​





[email protected] said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*CLARK QUAY's The Urban Block [19F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































































































WTA Design Studio​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luther Yebron Tidula​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Tropicales​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> fadsleron​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> perks101​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:International/Philippine SSC Mods[/B]!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Redevelopment*

*Roxas Boulevard Redevelopment [mix]*
*@ Manila Bay Coastline, Roxas Blvd, Manila*​



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victor John Platon​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aira Rowie Altovar​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harley Jake Fothergill​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jackdanijones​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (u/c)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



emo-spy said:


> *Unimart*


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> kmac24rise​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> caramia.camera​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ALVEO LAND's The Columns Ayala Avenue [3T|33F|mix|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> caramia.camera​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> caramia.camera​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christiano_vzla​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Alquisola​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tin Delos Reyes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i_keydo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thenextaim​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arvin Lim​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinasmuna​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patricia Bourke​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger Gaspar​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thruthecabeza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christiano_vzla​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Alquisola​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tin Delos Reyes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leonard Alquisola​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l0velle​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhaeyg02​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> cjdflan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



























*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> dbmalla​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Markjude Lagutan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Markjude Lagutan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





princenitram said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ray8zwei​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Shambrook​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





princenitram said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ray8zwei​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Shambrook​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ray8zwei​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Atty. Mark A. Reyes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Atty. Mark A. Reyes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Atty. Mark A. Reyes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra (Phase 2) *
*East Tower [41F|res] and West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Josh Fontanilla​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tayoa26​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NickStJames1​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





reyvil888 said:


> mattzarella​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Josh Fontanilla​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mlramos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Josh Fontanilla​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mlramos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aixstyle​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



























MEGAWORLD Corp​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Virgilio Sison​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Virgilio Sison​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dnerealty​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jill Manalo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Ancheta​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jsnmns578​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshinyanny​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suni​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> celinaman​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*











































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Ong​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshinyanny​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chester Allen​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aart763​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Gil Legaspi​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DD's Double Dragon Plaza [6T|10F|mix|*
*@ The Meridian Park Complex, EDSA Ext, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*



crossboneka said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resort and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ericcanonico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fadsleron​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMIC/MELCO's Belle Diamant Hotel Casino Complex (Phase 2)[mix]*
*@ Entertainment City, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*





ASYA design​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*

























































































*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA RESIDENCES' The Currency [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*EPPI's Eton Tower Makati [41F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> californiamakki​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> nomadkotah​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> nomadkotah​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> nomadkotah​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> nomadkotah​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> nomadkotah​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kevin Revilla​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citibank Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Beltran​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie Simon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> lucaepc​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bong Concepcion​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Migs143 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



oliver1013 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Martin Fangon​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hannerhanee​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luis Medrano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kheiy Calleja​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjmccool​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geeromarate​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Fairway Terraces [17F|res]*
*besides Villamor Golf Course, Pasay City, Metro Manila*







































































































































​
*Construction Updates:*

















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Brio Tower [37F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Gudalupe Viejo, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*












































Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Lumiere Residences [3T|37F|res]*
*Pasig Blvd cor. Shaw Blvd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*


















*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|45F|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



























*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DMCI HOMES' One Castilla Place [27F|res]*
*@ Valencia Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Viera Residences [27F|res]*
*@ Sct. Tuason, Brgy. Obrero, Quezon City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*






















































*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Zinnia Towers [2T|35F|res]*
*@ Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*




































*DMCI Homes*​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL's 8 Rockwell [19F|mix|off]*
*(formerly López Tower)*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jun Tender​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aaron Testa​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aaron Testa​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Render Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













*Render Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*









*CENTURY Properties*​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*


















Century Properties​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*FEDERAL LAND's SixSenses Resort Towers [6T|20F|mix|res]*
*@ ParkMet Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*Aerial View:*









*Water Plaza:*









*Met Circle:*









*Swimming Pool:*









*GT Museum:*









*Strip Mall:*













































*Amenities:*

























*Scale Model:*






























































*Construction Updates:*









*FEDERAL Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Four Season Riviera [4T|32F|res]*
*@ Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*



























*Construction Updates:*









*FEDERAL Land*​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's The Capital Towers [3T|38F|mix|res]*
*@ E. Rodriguez Sr. Ave, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*









*FEDERAL Land*​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's One Wilson Square [38F|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*









*FEDERAL Land*​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*HORIZON LAND's Peninsula Garden Midtown Homes [8T|10-20F|res]*
*@ Pres. Quirino Ave. Ext., Paco, Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



























*FEDERAL Land*​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS The Magnolia Residences and Mall [4T|mix|u/c]* 
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​ 
















































































*Construction Updates:*































































*ROBINSONS Residences*​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PHILREALTY's One Balete Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Andrea North Towers)*
*@ Balete Dr, New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*


























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITADINES' Millenium Ortigas [30F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> kaitaten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaitaten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



mhek said:


> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​





Jefferyi said:


> ​





reyvil888 said:


> kurtmyer​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo Bohol​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Beltran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeybi Maula Baylon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noel Victor​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premier Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Laine Santos​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Laine Santos​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Laine Santos​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> thehume19​





Jose Mari said:


> Franz Tan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> thehume19​





Jose Mari said:


> Franz Tan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theromeooliverjr​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifedawn​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Angela​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franz Tan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramon Abasolo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> jctorreda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamyames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevinclines
> ​


​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> John Layson​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## towerpower123

Pru Life UK looks so good with its lighting and I bet Daiichi World Plaza will look great.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> BESVfQEGk37​





Jose Mari said:


> Mark Bryan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BESVfQEGk37​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> Mark Bryan​





Jose Mari said:


> globalcityestate​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman Cris J Malto​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey Tabalno​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman Cris J Malto​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leicestere​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jahzeel Gulyab​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jann_maykel​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey Tabalno​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jilfrancisco​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dominikb911​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|47F|52F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*

77561013​
*Construction Updates:*



> Migs143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Migs143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Tower [50F|com]*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> chanlatorre​





ajosh821 said:


>





pakaleklalawak said:


> pusangkalye​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ROBINSONS' Cyberscape Gamma [37F|bpo|ofc]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



ionmarx said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GFL METRO's Elements Residences [2T|28F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Brgy Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



migoy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA MALLS' University of the Philippines (UP) Town Center [mix]*
*@ UP Diliman East Campus, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ALVEO LAND's The Columns Ayala Avenue [3T|33F|mix|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Alimak said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Alimak said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Breeze Residences [40F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*
















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> roastd_chestnut​





jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PHINMA's Tryp by Wyndham Manila [18F|hot]*
*First Tryp “no-frills hotel” in Asia*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> roastd_chestnut​





jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*

























































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MAJOR HOMES' Space Romualdez [28F|mix|condormitel]*
*(Condominium + Dormitory + Hotel)*
*@ D. Romualdez, Ermita, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*









*MAJOR Homes*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MAJOR HOMES' Space San Marcelino [28F|mix|condormitel]*
*(Condominium + Dormitory + Hotel)*
*@ San Marcelino, Ermita, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*









*MAJOR Homes*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MAJOR HOMES' Space Taft [30F|mix|condormitel]*
*(Condominium + Dormitory + Hotel)*
*@ Taft, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MAJOR HOMES' Space U-Belt [38F|mix|condormitel]*
*(Condominium + Dormitory + Hotel)*
*@ University Belt, CM Recto, Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


> MAJOR Homes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Kroma Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



DanOrtega said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> caramia.camera​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> caramia.camera​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ALVEO LAND's The Columns Ayala Avenue [3T|33F|mix|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> caramia.camera​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> yanyan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> yanyan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> yanyan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> yanyan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*











































*Construction Updates:*



MXMJ said:


> hl=en​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joseph Llave​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ysiggy​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shinichism​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jayashkal​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> shinichism​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premier Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> normsgnzls​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> normsgnzls​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> normsgnzls​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwik.buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benji Sadac​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlo Mallo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwik.buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benji Sadac​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlo Mallo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> kwik.buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benji Sadac​





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benji Sadac​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlo Mallo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> John Robert Manalo​





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​





Jose Mari said:


> Martin Rufino Caluag​





reyvil888 said:


> vincentong2402​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> AC Ocampo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's The Bellagio Towers [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> AC Ocampo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resorts and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> davocan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heychiya​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*


















CENTURY Properties​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*


















CENTURY Properties​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> c58601182​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ALVEO LAND's The Columns Ayala Avenue [3T|33F|mix|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> c58601182​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> c58601182​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Leo Bohol​





reyvil888 said:


> mariaronelli​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Trees Residences [19T|7F|mix|res]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Vision Properties​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's McKinley West Complex [mix|res|u/c]*
*@ formerly JUSMAG (Joint U.S. Military Assistance Group)*
*Taguig City, Metro Manila*


*McKinley West CBD*





































*McKinley West Village*


























*Hi Res Render:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



MXMJ said:


> BE2OLTnmLV9​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



MXMJ said:


> BE2OLTnmLV9​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Don Anglo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DATA LAND's The Olive Place [2T|50F|48F|mix|res]*
*Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## mikeysantiags

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
> *Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vid Tour:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Construction Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


Nirerenovate ba ung national museum or this is a new one?


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion & Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*11th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*

*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012); Three E-com Center (U/C); Four E-com Center (U/C); Five E-com Center (2015):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> manilabirdph​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria Sports Tower 2 [2T|46F|res]*
*(formerly NSJB's Victoria Station II)*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























[/CENTER]

*Construction Updates:*



herbie3103 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Edrian Masangkay​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*JTKC LAND's Discovery Primea [68F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jade Danielle Boggis​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jade Danielle Boggis​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SUNTRUST's Capitol Plaza [33F|res]*
*@ Elliptical, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Zinnia Towers [2T|35F|res]*
*@ Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



> designer_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> designer_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




ketsup said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resorts and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis Posadas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan Lumanog​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky Logatoc​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronwald Valsorable​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenan Camarines​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wyndale Jesus Valdeleon​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wyndale Jesus Valdeleon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wyndale Jesus Valdeleon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wyndale Jesus Valdeleon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*@ Lot 7.1, 3rd Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> lodaliepd13​





reyvil888 said:


> annabannannanana​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sayeed Nabil Mindalano​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjie de la Peña​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sayeed Nabil Mindalano​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjie de la Peña​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*



































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Benjie de la Peña​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Benjie de la Peña​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sayeed Nabil Mindalano​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjie de la Peña​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joven Macapallag​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pattorikuu​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virgilio Sison​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JM Pensaber Brub​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> marianemanalo​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sayeed Nabil Mindalano​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JM Pensaber Brub​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miko_skyhigh1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JM Pensaber Brub​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miko_skyhigh1​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasper Ian Alcano​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyellee​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premier Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> mshelsinki​





reyvil888 said:


> themcsandoval​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> mshelsinki​





reyvil888 said:


> themcsandoval​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> mshelsinki​





reyvil888 said:


> themcsandoval​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khim Fampo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mshelsinki​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> themcsandoval​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> themcsandoval​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans





Arca South Aerial Footages (as of end-March 2014)​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





[email protected] said:


> Avida Towers One Union Place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arbor Lanes and The Veranda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS, Transport-Oriented Mall and Qualimed Hospital Site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superblock


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*




















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Sevenson Aguas​





crossboneka said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> convencidocha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totallykalika​





crossboneka said:


> Rima Ostwani​





Jose Mari said:


> Charina Convencido​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's The Bellagio Towers [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> convencidocha​





Jose Mari said:


> Charina Convencido​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]
@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! 🍌 :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joaco Cañas​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]
@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*











































*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chingst​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ai.noor​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joaco Cañas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! 🍌 :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ey.fril
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Victor Samela​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadfrey de Juan Toledo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ey.fril
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Victor Samela​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadfrey de Juan Toledo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone Arreglo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inna Gavrylenko​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BFEDFfbtoUw​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone Arreglo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inna Gavrylenko​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BFEDFfbtoUw​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



cocopops said:


>





> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohmyril​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> golden.carrie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeeysonnnnn​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




MXMJ said:


> BEx-_VsP0V6​





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^


*Construction Updates New PSE Building:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ey.fril
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Victor Samela​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadfrey de Juan Toledo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desireegamela​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone Arreglo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inna Gavrylenko​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April Anne Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy_adventures1123​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resorts and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion & Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*11th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*

*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012); Three E-com Center (U/C); Four E-com Center (U/C); Five E-com Center (2015):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*
















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






































*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> takidu.dreamer​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Renovation*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



YuGatBans_Han said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rubigannbanofficial​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jane_travelust​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPD's Century Peak Tower [40F|mix|condotel]*
*@ Adriatico St cor. Sta. Monica St, Ermita, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jane_travelust​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Celadon Park Manila [4T|27F(2)&21F(2)|res]*
*@ San Lazaro, Sta. Cruz, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix/mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NUVO LAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Nuvo City Complex, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*
















*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FILINVEST LAND's Activa Cubao Complex [4T|mix|off]*
*@ EDSA Cubao, Aurora Blvd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Park [2T|36F|48F|res|u/c]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Vid Tour:*






*Master Plan Update:*








*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauri.rp​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paularies32​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paularies32​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvy Novotny​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauri.rp​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paularies32​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paularies32​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvy Novotny​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



princenitram said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snuuznowt​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauri.rp​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvy Novotny​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



princenitram said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snuuznowt​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Tanching​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie Faina​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paularies32​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauri.rp​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvy Novotny​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snuuznowt​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvy Novotny​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snuuznowt​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paularies32​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvy Novotny​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resorts and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


>





muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PDC's Panorama Technocenter [18F|bpo|off]*
*@ North EDSA, Munoz, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITYLAND's North Residences [34F|mix|res]*
*@ Edsa cor Lanutan llaey, Bgy Veterans Village, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> JM Pensaber Brub​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i_keydo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferson Luciano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.n.m.photos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




MXMJ said:


> hl=en​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Benson Suicano​





MXMJ said:


> hl=en​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Sarah Lim​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DLSU's De La Salle University BGC Campus [6F|edu]*
*Ernest Rufino Campus: College of Law - Graduate School*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Robie Cadalina​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Posters/Contributors* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*BGC Corporate Center [23F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodielnvrr​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Ong​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Ong​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra (Phase 2) *
*East Tower [41F|res] and West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alex Ong​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph Dy​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew Roxas​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> louiseaaronb​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louise Aaron​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virgilio Sison​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benson Suicano​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kayezel Malinao​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joaco Cañas​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra (Phase 2) *
*East Tower [41F|res] and West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joaco Cañas​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jhosilmejica​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jonchinn​





Jose Mari said:


> Miguel Aragon​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's The Grove [6T|34F(4)&24F(2)|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*


























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



kaitaten said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's Edades Tower and Garden Villas [53F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konrad Waliszewski​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drewbinsky​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konrad Waliszewski​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drewbinsky​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> itsmephilnaj​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Zitan [35F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> itsmephilnaj​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



eYGSLe4JTh said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystaline Centino​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trev Eggleston​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



noelmd said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



noelmd said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



noelmd said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA MALLS' University of the Philippines (UP) Town Center [mix]*
*@ UP Diliman East Campus, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ronki said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA LAND's Vista City Township [mix|CBD]*
*@ South of Manila, Las Piñas & Muntinlupa Cities, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filipe Cruz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksenia_balakhnina​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Trees Residences [19T|7F|mix|res]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Vision Properties​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Nikki Sy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesiamjosh​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resorts and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ptyclub​




























yeungyii​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Video Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



pakaleklalawak said:


> Ravago​




























yeungyii​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*Chinatown Oasis [52F|mix|res]*
*@ Juan Luna St, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*









Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*











































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Marielle Anne Ignacio​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA HOTEL & RESORT's Seda Hotel BGC Tower 2 [18F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> seodelp​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> chesushi​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's McKinley West Complex [mix|res|u/c]*
*@ formerly JUSMAG (Joint U.S. Military Assistance Group)*
*Taguig City, Metro Manila*


*McKinley West CBD*





































*McKinley West Village*


























*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:International/Philippine SSC Mods[/B]!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's West Campus Place [8T|5F|bpo|off]*
*@ McKinley West Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!!  :banana: :cheers:International/Philippine SSC Mods[/B]!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





reyvil888 said:


> dgrazon​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





reyvil888 said:


> dgrazon​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Veritown Fort Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*



































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Madison Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





reyvil888 said:


> dgrazon​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *













































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ALVEO LAND's The Columns Ayala Avenue [3T|33F|mix|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andiary_jp_mnl​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> game_of_homes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumi Dela Cruz​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​





Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates for Shang Salcedo Place:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mclutters​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longwayroundtheglobe​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mstrizcastillo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yalla Habibi​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oyotowelle​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patricia Anne | Akira | Shangy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banditsdarlings​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumi Dela Cruz​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Jazz Residences [4T|46F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mstrizcastillo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oyotowelle​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



































IslandSon[/CENTER]

*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> kaidexplorer​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LANDS' The Stiles Enterprise Plaza [2T|28F&33F|off]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*











*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Alveo Land​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toneygoesto​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph.wanderer​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROCKWELL LAND's One Rockwell [2T|55F&45F|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> dannyzhouzh​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> dannyzhouzh​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paularies32​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paularies32​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyzhouzh​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paularies32​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paularies32​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paularies32​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paularies32​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyzhouzh​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*









Megaworld​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [31F|off]*
*@ 11th Ave., Uptown Bonifacio, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



ajosh821 said:


> Monolith Construction​


*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Migs143 said:


>





pinoyako2010 said:


> kgrplanas​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Samson​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ai.noor​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christianash​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anton Diaz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Torres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edward Onglatco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Paolo Opulencia​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Render Updates:*



alfredsouthkey said:


> *LIVE HIGH. HIGH END. HIGH RISE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE SKY LOBBY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE LOCATION*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE AMENITIES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SKY PARK*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SKY GARDEN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ROOF DECK AMENITIES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE FLOOR PLAN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE COMMERCIAL AREA*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (u/c)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> kaitaten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaitaten said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Tower [50F|com]*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BAYSWATER's 27 Annapolis [45F|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





jhomai14 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resorts and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptyclub​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilbert Fornasidoro​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^



chanlatorre said:


> Rolly Panganiban Hernandez​





chanlatorre said:


> Ryju Dacumos Yanwai​





chanlatorre said:


> Kin Dave Benedicto​





chanlatorre said:


> Tony de la Cruz​





chanlatorre said:


> Leonard Vinz Tangcogo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> chorvadavid​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilbert Fornasidoro​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desireegamela​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desireegamela​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gilbert Fornasidoro​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's The Bellagio Towers [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gilbert Fornasidoro​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



tarlacquenoako said:


>





chanlatorre said:


> Paul Victor Pacheco Samela​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*



































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



tarlacquenoako said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





MXMJ said:


> ?hl=en​





emo-spy said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> tagordayna​





chanlatorre said:


> Paul Victor Pacheco Samela​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Torch Restaurant​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ceijebiala​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaidexplorer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep.nah​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JM Penssaber Brub​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tataboxphotos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jill Manalo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Paul Victor Pacheco Samela​





MXMJ said:


> hl=en​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hera Tumbaga​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fleur Guin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christianash​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JM Penssaber Brub​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benji Sadac​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Andallon, Jr.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dandan Real​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> ryandayrit​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​





reyvil888 said:


> sasha_zeljic​





> Jefferyi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferyi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence Castro​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanderlust_yanie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arolanie​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alec Nguyen​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christianash​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*











































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alec Nguyen​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christianash​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​





> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boatavarajose​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhodilynfrancoramirez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates for New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower:*



> Jefferyi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferyi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates for New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comatsuna​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goseasia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in_my_lenss​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Querubin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenedy Calderon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alvin Maale Santos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainiemsantos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christianash​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adrian Dante Sale​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> idoranne​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FBDC/AYALA's Bonifacio Stopover Pavilion [19F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Melody Publico​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> khriscyrel25​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pattorikuu​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khriscyrel25​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> khriscyrel25​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> khriscyrel25​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> khriscyrel25​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*



































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> khriscyrel25​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Madison Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> khriscyrel25​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resorts and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Noel Payoran​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Canonico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joanne Villanueva​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eunyoung An​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*
















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Render Updates:*

*Three E-Com*



[email protected] said:


> smprime​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*11th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*

*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012); Three E-com Center (U/C); Four E-com Center (U/C); Five E-com Center (2015):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> sinny0606​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






































*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> sinny0606​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Blackraven said:


> ConradManilaPH​





-SNPKLSDMBLDR- said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resorts and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nhà Thép Vĩnh Long​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romie Talastas Cortez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Villaverde​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARANETA GROUP's Cyberpark Towers [5T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Araneta Center Cyberpark, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*





Melchor Aquino​
*Construction Updates:*

*Tower 2*



ajosh821 said:


> Araneta Center FB​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|47F|52F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*

77561013​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





roydex said:


> Csaba Desvari​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Eastwood Global Plaza Luxury Residence [mix|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Complex, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> *The Skysuites Corporate Tower Façade, up-close.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Skysuites Residential Tower, up-close.*
> 
> 
> *The Skysuites Corporate and Residential Towers*
> 
> thomasian​





jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Cubao [3T|35T|res]*
*@ P. Tuazon, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> thomasian​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Inte'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*REGALIA GROUP's The Regalia Park Residences - Tower C [35F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> thomasian​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Android2001

Impressive megaprojects in Manila!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA MALLS' University of the Philippines (UP) Town Center [mix]*
*@ UP Diliman East Campus, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Urban Turf UPTC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Uniqlo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mango*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

DP


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CAMELLA CONDO HOMES' Vista 309 Katipunan [30F|res]*
*Katipunan Ave, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Studio A Katipunan [32F|res]*
*Katipunan Ave, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Tera and Giga Towers [2T|20F+28F|bpo|off]*
*@ Bridgetowne Business Park Complex, C5, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*










BCItop10​
*Construction Updates:*





































ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Exxa and Zeta Towers [2T|20F|bpo|off]*
*@ Bridgetowne Business Park Complex, C5, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Bridgetowne Business Park Complex[mix]*
*@ C5, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*





































​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Bridgetowne Tent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Blue Leaf Cosmopolitan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Robinsons Malls Bridgetowne*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrngonzalez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nethovicshiela​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myriam_blk​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Daniel​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Ocampo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ALVEO LAND's The Gentry Residences [2T|46F+?F|mix|res]*
*Valero St, Brgy Bel-Air, Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Scale Model:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Salcedo SkySuites [32F|res]*
*@ H.V. Dela Costa, Makati, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*









Megaworld​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zumbapartywithaksana​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerix Cabaobao​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig
Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki Sy​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raycustomer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yabski​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dinggerz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ali Ayash​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kaczar​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Alimak said:


>





> Muymuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muymuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> _05|17|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pubudu Gunatilaka​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Paul Gregorio​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHALAND's Makati Place [3T|55F+50F+45F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila *




































*Construction Updates:*



Muymuy said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Jean Paul Gregorio​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Zitan [35F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



TheJMP617 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



TheJMP617 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Light Residences & Mall [3T|40F|mix|mall|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



TheJMP617 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



TheJMP617 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's SM Fame Residences [4T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Central EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*





































































































Function Room









Outdoor Lounge









Kiddie Pool









Lap Pool









Walk of Fame







*Video Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



TheJMP617 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> Leechat​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> Leechat​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*











































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alec Gatbonton​





anakngpasig said:


> Leechat​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Construction Updates:*



MXMJ said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Kevin King​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



EAL said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Leo Kevin Mendiola​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



EAL said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Leo Kevin Mendiola​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



EAL said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



EAL said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Leo Kevin Mendiola​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Leo Kevin Mendiola​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Leo Kevin Mendiola​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Leo Kevin Mendiola​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


> BGC by 012389, on Flickr
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​





reyvil888 said:


> sasha_zeljic​





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



alexela said:


>





jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Cloverleaf [3T|32F|res]*
*@ The Cloverleaf Complex, Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*





















































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Render Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> yabski​





eyesky said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Brio Tower [37F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Gudalupe Viejo, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



























DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Viera Residences [27F|res]*
*@ Sct. Tuason, Brgy. Obrero, Quezon City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*


















DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Zinnia Towers [2T|35F|res]*
*@ Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



























DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> julescorsi18​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



MarcusChan said:


>





MarcusChan said:


>





MarcusChan said:


>





MarcusChan said:


>





MarcusChan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


































[/CENTER]

*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Pubudu Gunatilaka​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Newport City Complex - Expansion [mix]*
*Across NAIA Airport Terminal 3, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
























































> *Phase 1 Expansion:*
> 
> *Belmont Luxury Hotel [10F|condotel] (T/O)*





> *Phase 2 Expansion:*
> 
> *Marriott Hotel Annex - West Wing [10F|hot] (U/C)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Marriott Grand Ballroom [mix|hot] (Completed)*





> *Phase 3 Expansion:*
> 
> *Hilton Manila Hotel [7F|hot] (U/C)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAXIMS Hotel Annex - Extension [7F|hot] (U/C)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHERATON Manila Hotel [7F|hot] (U/C)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NAIA3 Terminal Bridgeway (U/C)*



























*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CITI's Citibank Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Hans Wilsdorf said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans





Arca South Aerial Footages (as of end-March 2014)​
*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Arbor Lanes [5T|12F|res]*
*@ Arca South Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA's Arca South Lifestyle Mall [4F|mall]*
*@ Arca South Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































​
*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA's Arca South Corporate Center [6T|bpo|off]*
*@ Arca South Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria de Tomas Morato [45F|res]*
*@ Tomas Morato, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> thomasian​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resorts and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*









Jenesis Villar Jordan



> Jhon Jhaylhyn Israel​



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





roydex said:


> wandercaloy​





dralem said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



roydex said:


> wandercaloy​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



dralem said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



dralem said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> marieniluap​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resorts and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listher Escala Rosete​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norberto Miguel Ibanez Jr​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|N(43F)+S(41F)|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*

*South Tower: 59%*








DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Asteria Residences [7T|6F|res]*
*Neo-Asian Minimalist Architecture - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Video Tour:*





http://youtu.be/h42AumlDh7I​
*Construction Updates:*

*Vinca Building: 34%*









*Nerine Building: 16%*









*Mimosa Building: 9%*









*Begonia Building: 3%*









*Lucerne Building: 1%*









*Heather Building: 0%*









*Cercis Building: 0%*









*Clubhouse Building: 38%*









*Lap Pool Building: 27%*








DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Levina Place [3T|7F|res]*
*Asian Boutique - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Rosario, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*

*Selene Building:*









*Callista Building:*









*Amalthea Building:*








DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Verawood Residences [7T|5F|res]*
*Modern Polynesian - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*

*Canary Building: Completed*









*Aqua Building: 93%*









*Flamingo Building 70%:*









*Lime Building: 54%*








DMCI Homes​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 482,878 m² (5,197,660 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*












































*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> shirleyvanpeer_u​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> gotimgotimgo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catjuanledesma​
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's New Blue Wave Mall [4F|mix]*
*@ Metropolitan Park Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resorts and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Cris Sambu​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






































*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> by Samiel Garcia​





jameskirk O said:


>





roydex said:


> maryofthetower​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> ajmoldez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Studio City [5T|18F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



christian.sanluis said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





tarlacquenoako said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



roydex said:


> zedgomez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> zedgomez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





roydex said:


> zedgomez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*The Philippines From Above (Off Topic)*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PLACE IN THE WORLD! (EL NIDO, PALAWAN) - Off Topic*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion & Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*11th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]














































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*

*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012); Three E-com Center (U/C); Four E-com Center (U/C); Five E-com Center (2015):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



alexela said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



alexela said:


>





JulZ said:


> Samiel Garcia​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



alexela said:


>





> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *S Maison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinoyguyguide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paolodla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kenji0224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> metrosocietyph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> designfolder​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *S Maison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/missaudreyp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tetlimzy​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion & Redevelopment*

*MEGAWORLD's Newport City Complex - Expansion [mix]*
*Across NAIA Airport Terminal 3, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
























































> *Phase 1 Expansion:*
> 
> *Belmont Luxury Hotel [10F|condotel] (T/O)*





> *Phase 2 Expansion:*
> 
> *Marriott Hotel Annex - West Wing [10F|hot] (U/C)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Marriott Grand Ballroom [mix|hot] (Completed)*





> *Phase 3 Expansion:*
> 
> *Hilton Manila Hotel [7F|hot] (U/C)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAXIMS Hotel Annex - Extension [7F|hot] (U/C)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHERATON Manila Hotel [7F|hot] (U/C)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NAIA3 Terminal Bridgeway (U/C)*



























*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> *"The Runway" by Resorts World Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorna Tolentino Ignacio​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chestersim said:


> Stephen George Sy​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resorts and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Felesicimo Bez Demain​





chanlatorre said:


> Lanzkie Ones​





chanlatorre said:


> Luisito Jr Guerrero​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's The Cloverleaf Township [res|off|mall|hos]*
*@ Intersection of North EDSA and the North Luzon Expressway (NLEX)*
*Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> thomasian​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



Mr Grey said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



ronki said:


>





thomasian said:


> hosted on photobucket.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomasian​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Mr Grey said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Zitan [35F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Mr Grey said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





Jefferyi said:


> ​





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Ardie Ray Carpio​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*















































*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> Photos by Gilbert Macabenta Bestudio​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Render Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Paseo Heights [30F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*









Megaworld​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Salcedo SkySuites [32F|res]*
*@ H.V. Dela Costa, Makati, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*









Megaworld​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Greenbelt Hamilton [2T|31F+32F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*









Megaworld​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!!  :banana: :cheers:


----------



## wynngd

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
> *(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
> *Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Render Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


InfinitiFX45 I think this project is the one that will replace the old Mandarin Hotel at the intersection of Makati Avenue and Paseo De Roxas.  :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Sandstone [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Portico Complex, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*8990 HOLDINGS' Urban Deca Homes Ortigas Township [24T|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Avenue Extension, Pasig City, Metro Manila*








*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Asten [3T|27F|res]*
*@ Malugay cor. Yakal Sts., Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



totig said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's One Wilson Square [38F|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> mybellestar​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Viridian [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



roydex said:


> jules_davy​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>









Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





precious_one said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FLI PREMIERE's Bristol [40F|res]*
*@ Parkway Place, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*











































*Render Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> rjsmariano​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



daryl18 said:


>





Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Breeze Residences [40F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



kennethjoel said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resorts and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*












































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Pioneer Woodlands [6T|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



kaitaten said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*NSJB's Victoria de Makati [2T|41F|res]*
*@ Washington cor Dela Rosa Sts, Buendia, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Babyjeo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'al/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Lovin My Raffles said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROBINSONS/FEDERAL LAND's Axis Residences [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



abgarcia said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PJDC's University Towers [4T|mix]*
*@ University Belt, Manila*


*University Tower [23F|res] - España, Sampaloc, Manila*









*University Tower 2 [32F|res] - España, Sampaloc, Manila*









*University Tower P. Noval [47F|res] - España, Sampaloc, Manila*









*University Tower Malate [38F|res] - Malate, Manila*







*Construction Updates:*



hugodiekonig said:


> *University Tower P. Noval]*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*TORRE LORENZO's Torre Central [30F|mix|res]*
*@ University Belt Manila (across University of Sto. Tomas)*
*Galicia St. near Espana Blvd, Sampaloc, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



hugodiekonig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*















































*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> Samiel Garcia​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI Homes' Calathea Place [4T|mix|res]*
*Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Brixton Place [2T|46F|res]*
*Brixton cor Fairlane Sts, Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*



yga5315 said:


>


*Map Location:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CAMELLA's Vista Residences La Salle Taft [39F|dorm]* 
*@ Taft Ave., Malate, Manila* 



























*Construction Updates:*



TheJMP617 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*


























































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Eastwood Global Plaza Luxury Residence [mix|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Complex, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Render Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> Megaworld​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Pic Updates:*



pronghorn said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's Manila Bay Resorts and Casino [16T|mix]*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilf Allen Bacud​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renson Evangelista​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thea Escarlan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Mark Mendoza Abanador
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (u/c)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CITADINES' Millenium Ortigas [30F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



kaitaten said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's The Residences at Commonwealth [8T|mix|res]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































​
*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*






Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Gentry Residences [2T|46F+?F|mix|res]*
*Valero St, Bel-Air, Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Model:*

















*Render Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITYLAND's Pines Peak Tower [2T|27F|res*]
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

*Tower 2*



jerrybascon said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*

























*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DHMC's DusitD2 Hotel/School [24F|mix]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*



































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bherman Mijares​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronald Casipong Pajelleno​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronald Casipong Pajelleno​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawin Quinio​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Octoy Molina Evangelista​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DD's Double Dragon Plaza [6T|10F|mix|*
*@ DD Meridian Park Complex, EDSA Ext, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*



crossboneka said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DMCI HOMES' Arista Place [11T|6F|res]*
*Asian Tropical - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



thedmciproperty said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Migs143 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Vinia Residences + Versaflats [26F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Bgy. Philam, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



kommrad said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Lumiere Residences [3T|N(42F)+W(37F)+E(36F)|res]*
*Pasig Blvd cor. Shaw Blvd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



Migs143 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rownel Meneses​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sumarie Slabber​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's Power Plant Mall - Expansion/Renovation [mall]*
*@ Rockwell Centre, Makati City, Metro Manila*























































http://www.architectsorange.com​
*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Construction Updates:*



pakaleklalawak said:


> pusangkalye​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA LAND's Vista Shaw [2T|38F|res]*
*(formerly 515 Shaw)*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> Untitled
> by CVB, on Flickr​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Shaw [2T|39F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> CVB on Flickr​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Inte'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



































IslandSon[/CENTER]

*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> missvayielish​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Render Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco Midel​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inquirer.net​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Super high res [6000x3449] saved here for those interested: http://imgur.com/aQUmgtO
> Inquirer​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Makati City CBD (Metro Manila Skyline)*



Jose Mari said:


> RC Javier​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*



































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Madison Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Render Updates:*



luis4083 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion*

*MEGAWORLD's Newport City Complex - Expansion [mix]*
*Across NAIA Airport Terminal 3, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
























































> *Phase 1 Expansion:*
> 
> *Belmont Luxury Hotel [10F|condotel] (T/O)*





> *Phase 2 Expansion:*
> 
> *Marriott Hotel Annex - West Wing [10F|hot] (U/C)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Marriott Grand Ballroom [mix|hot] (Completed)*





> *Phase 3 Expansion:*
> 
> *Hilton Manila Hotel [7F|hot] (U/C)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAXIMS Hotel Annex - Extension [7F|hot] (U/C)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHERATON Manila Hotel [7F|hot] (U/C)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NAIA3 Terminal Bridgeway (U/C)*



























*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Cloverleaf [3T|32F|res]*
*@ The Cloverleaf Complex, Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALL's Paradigm Lifestyle Mall & Corporate Center [22F|mix|bpo|off]*
*Meralco Ave, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> MK Villamor​





chanlatorre said:


> Ennaid Yerbau Hpesoj Allives​





chanlatorre said:


> Jason Cantiga Velasco​





chanlatorre said:


> Jerameel Cruz​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (u/c)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Sandstone [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Portico Complex, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place Tower & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Pic Updates:*



quiet_investor said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's The St. Francis Towers [2T|60F|res]*
*@ at Shangri-La Place, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



quiet_investor said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Render Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI Homes' Calathea Place [4T|mix|res]*
*Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Render Updates:*



Neljie said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> thomasian​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Project Updates:*





Abbe Nitafan​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Viceroy [4T|22F|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila* 




































*Project Updates:*





Abbe Nitafan​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Florence [3T|22F+28F+22F|mix|res|pro]*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Project Updates:*





Abbe Nitafan​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*





Abbe Nitafan​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Levina Place [3T|7F|res]*
*Asian Boutique - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Rosario, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Neljie said:


> *Callistha Building*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amalthea Building*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DMCI Homes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Kevin Alimios Dayon​





chanlatorre said:


> Renson Evangelista​





chanlatorre said:


> Love Sam Caguil​





chanlatorre said:


> Love Sam Caguil​





chanlatorre said:


> Love Sam Caguil​





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*











































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Ron Manglicmot​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> cocopops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cocopops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




ashtafyr said:


>





ashtafyr said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> cocopops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cocopops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




cocopops said:


>





ashtafyr said:


>





ashtafyr said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> cocopops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cocopops said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




ashtafyr said:


>





ashtafyr said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



cocopops said:


>





> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maandesilva​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Arbor Lanes [5T|12F|res]*
*@ Arca South Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> thomasian​





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITI's Citibank Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Hans Wilsdorf said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's ArcoVia City Towers [2T|34F|mix]*
*@ ArcoVia City Township (formerly Woodside City Township)*
*@ E. Rodriguez Jr. Ave (C5), Ugong, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




























​
*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Cyberscape Gamma [37F|bpo|ofc]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NUVO LAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Nuvo City Complex, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*

















*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|47F|52F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*

77561013​
*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria Sports Tower 2 [2T|46F|res]*
*(formerly NSJB's Victoria Station II)*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























[/CENTER]

*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Zinnia Towers [2T|35F|res]*
*@ Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Neljie said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Joel Romero Manzano​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DD's Double Dragon Plaza [6T|10F|mix|*
*@ DD Meridian Park Complex, EDSA Ext, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*



crossboneka said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



hugodiekonig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SOC LAND's Anuva Residences [4T|19F|res]*
*@ East Service Rd., Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



iamsouthchina said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CAMELLA's 878 España [26F|res]*
*University Belt, España, Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA LAND's Vista Hub [16F|mix|off]*
*21st Dr, East Forbes, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



sonofquezon said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*11th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]























































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*

*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012); Three E-com Center (U/C); Four E-com Center (U/C); Five E-com Center (2015):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*








*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhenz Benjie​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chresjuarelle Egamao Delos Reyes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trei Son Ocupe​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trei Son Ocupe​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charleston Obejas Villagera​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PJDC's University Towers [4T|mix]*
*@ University Belt, Manila*


*University Tower [23F|res] - España, Sampaloc, Manila*









*University Tower 2 [32F|res] - España, Sampaloc, Manila*









*University Tower P. Noval [47F|res] - España, Sampaloc, Manila*









*University Tower Malate [38F|res] - Malate, Manila*







*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jrommel said:


> ​





chanlatorre said:


> Ron Manglicmot​





Jose Mari said:


> RJ Arcenas​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miko_skyhigh1​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doyleedoseofphotos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jei Capitan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> judeisjude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sairosanne​





reyvil888 said:


> jennylyn_b​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miko_skyhigh1​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mckoy de Leon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doyleedoseofphotos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jei Capitan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nathancity​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anton San Diego​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


> Charleston Felimon​
> ‎





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miko_skyhigh1​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doyleedoseofphotos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


> Charleston Felimon​
> ‎





reyvil888 said:


> jennylyn_b​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jei Capitan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miko_skyhigh1​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Urban DECA Towers - Cubao [45F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


​
*Construction Updates:*



oinks said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL PRIMARIES' 53 Benitez [2T|9F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



SQ said:


>





SQ said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's The Capital Towers [3T|38F|mix|res]*
*@ E. Rodriguez Sr. Ave, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*











































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jannakmlara​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jannakmlara​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jannakmlara​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/BAFI's Maybank Performing Arts Center*
*@ 26th St. cor 7th Ave., BHS Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jannakmlara​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mar Lo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Zabala​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie Hallasgo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Broders Magkabarkada​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's Westside City Complex - (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Resorts World Bayshore Manila)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix/mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Circulo Verde [mix|res]* 
*@ Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's The Cloverleaf Township [res|off|mall|hos]*
*@ Intersection of North EDSA and the North Luzon Expressway (NLEX)*
*Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Renz Picache​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Cubao [3T|35T|res]*
*@ P. Tuazon, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



silentwave said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Inte'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DHMC's DusitD2 Hotel/School [24F|mix]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


> pau_p1​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


> pau_p1​





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


> pau_p1​





awi1983 said:


>





> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Render Updates:*



rough said:


> ​





> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*OKADA Manila Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zania Yuri​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryju Dacumos Yanwai​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markanthony Pogie​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*OKADA Manila Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AldrinJay Tiengo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorskie Tenebroso​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Garin Macalintal​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*OKADA Manila Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nagodnila Sdpa Trawets​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TORRE LORENZO's Torre Central [30F|mix|res]*
*@ University Belt Manila (across University of Sto. Tomas)*
*Galicia St. near Espana Blvd, Sampaloc, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> thomasian​





TheJMP617 said:


> ©Michael Angelo M. Reyes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*

























*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*

*Three E-com Center (U/C):*



JulZ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FIRST GOLDEN's Grand Residences España 2 [40F|mix|res]*
*(besides University of Santo Tomas Campus)*
*@ University Belt, Lacson cor España, Sampaloc, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PJDC's University Towers [4T|mix]*
*@ University Belt, Manila*


*University Tower [23F|res] - España, Sampaloc, Manila*









*University Tower 2 [32F|res] - España, Sampaloc, Manila*









*University Tower P. Noval [47F|res] - España, Sampaloc, Manila*









*University Tower Malate [38F|res] - Malate, Manila*







*Construction Updates:*

*University Tower P. Noval*



thomasian said:


> thomasian​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Migs143 said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerryme Sulima​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred Yoro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jr Velasco Bulawan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revilo Butlig​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kin Dave Benedicto​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie Hallasgo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's The Cloverleaf Township [res|off|mall|hos]*
*@ Intersection of North EDSA and the North Luzon Expressway (NLEX)*
*Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Cloverleaf [3T|32F|res]*
*@ The Cloverleaf Complex, Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



centuryview said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobet Gonzaga​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Harding​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|N(43F)+S(41F)|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



franzysrael said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Metro Manila Skyway and Skyline*

*Metro Manila Skyway and Skyline (via Skyway)*



Kintoy said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/halfheartbroken/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heathcliff​





> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Grace Manatad Besinga​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo Cabanes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Tower [50F|com]*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*KEPPEL/SM PRIME's BDO Corporate Center [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ST FRANCIS SQUARE's BSA Twin Towers [2T|55F|condotel]*
*@ St. Francis Square, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's ArcoVia City Towers [2T|34F|mix]*
*@ ArcoVia City Township (formerly Woodside City Township)*
*@ E. Rodriguez Jr. Ave (C5), Ugong, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




























​
*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Feliz [mix|mall]*
*@ Marcos Hwy, Brgy Dela Paz, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Render Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


*Render Updates:*



thomasian said:


> visionarch.ph​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>





Taz08 said:


>





thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria Sports Tower 2 [2T|46F|res]*
*(formerly NSJB's Victoria Station II)*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























[/CENTER]

*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​





thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Center Redevelopment [mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati Central CBD, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



johannsky said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI Homes' Oak Harbor Residences [2T|16F|res]*
*AsiaWorld, Manila Bay, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






















































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Modern Metro Manila 2016*

*Modern Metro Manila 2016 Tour Overview*
by HourPhilippines.com


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's SM South Residences [4T|17F|res]*
*@ SM City Southmall Complex*
*Alabang-Zapote Rd, Brgy Almanza Uno, Las Piñas City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Venice Grand Canal Mall:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abellanosa Niez Arestotelis​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> juelitsi​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MAJOR HOMES' Space Romualdez [28F|mix|condormitel]*
*(Condominium + Dormitory + Hotel)*
*@ D. Romualdez, Ermita, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MAJOR HOMES' Space San Marcelino [28F|mix|condormitel]*
*(Condominium + Dormitory + Hotel)*
*@ San Marcelino, Ermita, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MAJOR HOMES' Space U-Belt [38F|mix|condormitel]*
*(Condominium + Dormitory + Hotel)*
*@ University Belt, CM Recto, Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> Samiel Garcia​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA MALLS' University of the Philippines (UP) Town Center - Phase 2 [mix]*
*@ UP Diliman East Campus, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Viridian [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Tower [50F|com]*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Zitan [35F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



awi1983 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|N(43F)+S(41F)|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



lorieagito said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Lumiere Residences [3T|N(42F)+W(37F)+E(36F)|res]*
*Pasig Blvd cor. Shaw Blvd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



lorieagito said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BAYSWATER's 27 Annapolis [45F|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



sarimanok said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



> todjikid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> todjikid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



sarimanok said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



sarimanok said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>





MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Scale Model:*



reyvil888 said:


> nairamiranda88​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Corporate & Residential Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>





thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Render Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Feliz [mix|mall]*
*@ Marcos Hwy, Brgy Dela Paz, Pasig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Fredx Villate​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ALVEO LAND's The Travertine [45F|res]*
*@ Portico Complex, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's ArcoVia City Towers [2T|34F|mix]*
*@ ArcoVia City Township (formerly Woodside City Township)*
*@ E. Rodriguez Jr. Ave (C5), Ugong, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




























​
*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


> Vision Properties​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Renovation and Expansion*

*ORTIGAS' Greenhills Shopping Center - Redevelopment (Phase 3) [mix]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Render Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> The Standard​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Rovie Alberto​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramos Noel​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mel Joe Sevillo Alo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roldan Basalan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramos Noel​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mel Joe Sevillo Alo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roldan Basalan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roldan Basalan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI Homes' Oak Harbor Residences [2T|16F|res]*
*AsiaWorld, Manila Bay, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






















































*Location Map:*



lorieagito said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> MunichSwiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MunichSwiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Migs143 said:


>





pau_p1 said:


>





jameskirk O said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDC's Menarco Tower [32F|com]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




pau_p1 said:


>





jameskirk O said:


>





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>





jameskirk O said:


>





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*



































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



todjikid said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*St. Michael The Archangel Parish Church [oth]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





[email protected] said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Joven Macapallag​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*






































































*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans





Arca South Aerial Footages

















*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


>





pau_p1 said:


>





todjikid said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>





pau_p1 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*











































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethel Diza​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RioGie Canillo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/queen_be_jay/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zurcociremer​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*

























*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*

*Three E-com Center (U/C):*​


GreatJosh said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's RW Bayshore Residential Resort 1 [mix|res]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*











*Phase 1 - MEGAWORLD's The Bayshore Residential Resort 1*

























































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria de Manila 2 [45F|mix|res]*
*@ Taft Ave cor Gen Malvar, Malate, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RJ Limbo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geoffrey de Chavez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's saVoy Hotel Manila [10F|condotel]*
*@ Newport City Complex - Phase 1 *
*Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






Construction Updates:​


loveisthekey93 said:


> NAIA Expressway by loveisthekey86, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> NAIA Expressway by loveisthekey86, on Flickr​
> Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ST FRANCIS SQUARE's BSA Twin Towers [2T|55F|condotel]*
*@ St. Francis Square, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Renovation and Expansion*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





anakngpasig said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Brixton Place [2T|46F|res]*
*Brixton cor Fairlane Sts, Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Render Updates:*



lorieagito said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|N(43F)+S(41F)|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Greenways Project [mix]*
*Pasig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|47F|52F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*

77561013​
*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Circulo Verde [mix|res]* 
*@ Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 482,878 m² (5,197,660 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*












































*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*11th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]























































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*

*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012); Three E-com Center (U/C); Four E-com Center (U/C); Five E-com Center (2015):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Render Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Greenbelt Hamilton [2T|31F+32F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Dreamcityph Realty said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





chanlatorre said:


> Jhonnell Clerigo​





chanlatorre said:


> JeeranRyan Almendrala​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*



anakngpasig said:


> joycebenito​





reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/jeannelouisee/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kachoftheday​


*Render Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*


























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> zenith7989​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



tyronne said:


> tyronne​





Jose Mari said:


> Cody Organo II​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Cody Organo II​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rai De Leon​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ALVEO LAND's Callisto Towers [2T|38F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*






Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## mishafinc

^^ its that installation in the parking area like the shining shimmering splendid on Marina Bay Sands Hotel?


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DHMC's DusitD2 Hotel/School [24F|mix]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Benjo Cabarro​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Benjo Cabarro​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Danny Magno​





chanlatorre said:


> Richard Lauren Mayberry​





chanlatorre said:


> Ang Gonzales​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*11th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]























































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*

*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012); Three E-com Center (U/C); Four E-com Center (U/C); Five E-com Center (2015):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

















Cazarch.com​
*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Render Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> hunny014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alebt​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> hunny014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alebt​





benzki said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


>





jval said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's One Wilson Square [38F|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Breeze Residences [40F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



daryl18 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*H2O VENTURES' World Hotel & Residences Makati [40F|hot|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




thomasian said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Amina Al Moosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Liu​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




thomasian said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Amina Al Moosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Liu​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Forbes Media Tower [35F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




thomasian said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Amina Al Moosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Liu​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caesar Angga​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lachie Carter​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bang Pineda​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> himynameis_tom​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Philip Magistrado​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aldryn Joshua Cabuso​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meg_dc​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ARPRINCE said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria de Makati [2T|41F|res]*
*@ Washington cor Dela Rosa Sts, Buendia, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Kroma Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Paseo Heights [30F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Escala Salcedo [36F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BRDC's M1 Tower [14F|off]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Gentry Residences [2T|46F+?F|mix|res]*
*Valero St, Bel-Air, Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*VISTA RESIDENCES' Salcedo Square [30F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Thanks and all the credits goes to the *Photo Owners* and *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AGS' Valero Grand Suites [31F|hot]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's Mareic Residences [38F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Yesterday


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PRIMEX's The Stratosphere [38F|res]*
*@ Valero St, Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


> Mr. Mendoza​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*OKADA Manila Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendell Gucila​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glodys MangubatCatingog Natividad Mendoza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mjay Santiago Bantas-Ossowski​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PACIFIC CORP's The Pacific Skyloft Residences [32F|res|mix]*
*(besides University of Santo Tomas Campus)*
*Gov Forbes Ave, España, Sampaloc, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>





todjikid said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>





jameskirk O said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






































*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*











































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Yano Vallecer​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DOT's National Museum of Anthropology [6F|oth]*
*(formerly National Museum of Natural History)*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*


























































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



j01 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*LEED's Paseo Verde @ Real [3T|8F(T1&T2)+9F(T3)|res]*
*@ Pulang Lupa Uno, Las Piñas City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Models:*














​
*Construction Updates:*



Hexane568 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> JeeranRyan Almendrala​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*



































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meg_dc​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marinela0427​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mark1986soerensen​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristine Guintu-Ramos​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almville​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristine Guintu-Ramos​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almville​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's The Bellagio Towers [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristine Guintu-Ramos​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almville​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*











































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FBDC/BAFI's Maybank Performing Arts Center*
*@ 26th St. cor 7th Ave., BHS Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> kaaamyl​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CITI's Citibank Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>





Hans Wilsdorf said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria Sports Tower 2 [2T|46F|res]*
*(formerly NSJB's Victoria Station II)*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























[/CENTER]

*Construction Updates:*



geneticman said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC's Vine Residences [5T|12F|res]*
*@ SM City Novaliches, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SOC LAND's Anuva Residences [4T|19F|res]*
*@ East Service Rd., Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> iamsouthchina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamsouthchina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Renovation and Expansion*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*11th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]























































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*

*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012); Three E-com Center (U/C); Four E-com Center (U/C); Five E-com Center (2015):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> Samiel Garcia​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> Samiel Garcia​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*WESTPOINT's Ortigas Technopoint [2T|6F|bpo|off]*
*@ Meralco Ave cor Doña Julia Vargas, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



















​
*Construction Updates:*

*Ortigas Technopoint One:*​


Nardz09 said:


>





Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ETON's Blakes Tower [46F|res]*
*@ ETON WestEnd Square, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>









Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> musclefashion84​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



House123 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*









Jamrock Cesar Fiel








​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Avenida [2T|35T|res]*
*@ Doroteo Jose St., Sta. Cruz, Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



























*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Cubao [3T|35T|res]*
*@ P. Tuazon, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



silentwave said:


>



















*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Inte'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Shaw [2T|39F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



























*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Inte'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Sta. Mesa [2T|35T|res]*
*@ V. Mapa St., Sta. Mesa, Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



























*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Alabang [9T|9F|res]*
*@ Alabang-Zapote Rd, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA STEP's Bicutan - Phase 1 [6T|8F|res]*
*Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*


















AMAIA Land​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Nova [20T|5F|mix|res]*
*Novaliches, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Pasig - Phase 1A & 1B [4T|9F|mix|res]*
*@ Eusebio Ave, Brgy. San Miguel, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*

*Phase 1-A:*


























*AMAIA Land*

*Phase 1-B:*


























*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Steps Sucat [9T|7F|mix|res]*
*Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*









*AMAIA Land*​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jas dela Cruz​





reyvil888 said:


> kuniichiwa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nomadicsafia​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jas dela Cruz​





reyvil888 said:


> kuniichiwa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nomadicsafia​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jas dela Cruz​





reyvil888 said:


> nomadicsafia​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> kuniichiwa​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> Daphne Silva​





rough said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST ALABANG's Parkway Corporate Center [32F|mix|off]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*INNOLAND's Capella [16F|bpo|off]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



kaitaten said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Filinvest City Central Park and Creekside Park [oth]*
*@ Filinvest City, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



NicknameForLife said:


>





> muchosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muchosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (Okada Manila):*

























































































































































































































































































Nhà Thép Vĩnh Long​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (Okada Manila):*







































































































































Nhà Thép Vĩnh Long


















Nhà Thép Vĩnh Long​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> sarimanok said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarimanok said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Sola [2T|36F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, North Triangle, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















































































*AVIDA Land*​
*Construction Updates:*



sarimanok said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Park Vertis [2T|36F|48F|res|u/c]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*






*Master Plan Update:*








*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Alveo Land​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



sarimanok said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*UNTV 37 Broadcast Center [18F|com]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




























​
*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> grace_casin​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EURO TOWERS' Vivaldi Residences [2T|40F|condotel]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Zitan [35F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALL's Ayala Malls The 30th + Paradigm Corporate Center [22F|mix|bpo|off]*
*The 30th Paradigm Lifestyle Mall & Corporate Center*
*Meralco Ave, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITYLAND's Pines Peak Tower [2T|27F|res*]
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


> *Tower 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tower 2*





ajosh821 said:


> *Tower 2*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :che


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Nardz09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nardz09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Maven [2T|66F&44F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*





NinoMarcoLee​
*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*


























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Greenways Project [mix]*
*Pasig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



b_two said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> joey.gregorio.77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kbradpitt​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates Okada Manila:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen Lozano​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Kevin Reyes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen Lozano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen Lozano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teng Sabeniano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merrylou Camaso​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ludy Eran Villaflores​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NevRam Labiano​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Renovation and Expansion*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*11th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]























































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*

*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012); Three E-com Center (U/C); Four E-com Center (U/C); Five E-com Center (2015):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> sarahbeekmans​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



jameskirk O said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> sarahbeekmans​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*Royal Tower [42F|res]*
*@ Piedad St, Binondo, Manila*
*[Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"]*​



thomasian said:


> ​
> *Construction Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> culturalreverie​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthieu Lambert​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bob_1nette​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Maravilla Lipalam​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etheory​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*





































IslandSon​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl Inaudito​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raineyace​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamkarst​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Astrologo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Kroma Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



TooFrank said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sdboltcomplex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cha Ocampo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam King​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole Andres​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drei Penaranda​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mauweeen​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khimez_mac​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cielo Tan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mireiacasas_bcn​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fitness_viktoria​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petar Sajko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wen.long.ao​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenedy Calderone​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMDC's SM Breeze Residences [40F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>





> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jameskirk O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*8 Hemady Residences [25F|res]*
*@ Hemady St, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​



thomasian said:


> siaoling​
> *Construction Updates:*
> 
> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



bilydgreat said:


>





[email protected] said:


>





roydex said:


> heybudz​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> dbr035​





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> jamporadows​





Jose Mari said:


> thewanderesslife​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA STEP's Bicutan - Phase 1 [6T|8F|res]*
*Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Hexane568 said:


> ​





Hexane568 said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ram Manalo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hammah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raycustomer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philip Mendoza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew Francisco​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicks_travel​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Jr Hipolito​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ram Manalo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hammah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raycustomer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philip Mendoza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drew Francisco​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Miguel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pat Sumagui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eunice Yang​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wen.long.ao​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Tweg​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainedevoyageuse​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco Hernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beatronco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John de Leon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Yung​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Miguel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pat Sumagui​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eunice Yang​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wen.long.ao​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Tweg​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grainedevoyageuse​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco Hernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beatronco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John de Leon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Yung​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pat Sumagui​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eunice Yang​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wen.long.ao​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John de Leon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Yung​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pat Sumagui​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eunice Yang​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wen.long.ao​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John de Leon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Yung​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> just_lyle​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pat Sumagui​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eunice Yang​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wen.long.ao​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John de Leon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Yung​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> zkcrlyn​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*H2O VENTURES' World Hotel & Residences Makati [40F|hot|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jazek Karnicki​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Paseo [2T|34F|off]*
*(formerly One & Two Woodside Ave)*
*@ E. Rodriguez Ave, C5 Road, Arcovia Complex, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 482,878 m² (5,197,660 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*












































*Construction Updates:*



bilydgreat said:


>





alexbam2006 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



bilydgreat said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Zitan [35F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GDC's Mayflower BPO Bldg [29F|bpo|off]*
*@ Mayflower St, Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*










Monolith Construction​
*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*8990 HDC's Urban DECA Tower – EDSA [43F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



DesDep said:


>





b_two said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> rap_wafu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lo_is10​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates Okada Manila:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jd Castil Canillo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danilo Herailes Cuyog​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Edgar​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dinalyn Arguilles Flores​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yham Urate Aurelio​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> thelostchronicles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> richarddeanl​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Daniel Barrios​





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willy Kühne​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Elisha Bañez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miczkrobyo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miczkrobyo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's The Bellagio Towers [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willy Kühne​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Elisha Bañez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miczkrobyo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miczkrobyo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willy Kühne​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Elisha Bañez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miczkrobyo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miczkrobyo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Daniel​
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim Yap​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lea Camama​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> architecttpn​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanny Kaye Juego​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brahmulya​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDC's Menarco Tower [32F|com]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nursenyra19​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilarxensb​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anggy Sepdianto​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim Yap​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP Guiang​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*











































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arlo Hansen​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Guo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Paculan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Isla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Tueres Umbo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rheyna Lynn Sabig​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin Realon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Isla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Tueres Umbo​
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



ashtafyr said:


>





> pau_p1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pau_p1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




roydex said:


> brahmulya​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*UTC's Udenna Tower [24F|off]*
*@ Rizal Dr cor 4th Ave, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*Milestone at Fifth Avenue [20F|com]*
*@ 5th Ave, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



reyvil888 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*AYALA LAND's Integrated Transport System's (ITS) - South Terminal [mix]*
*@ Arca South Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Latest Renders:*



Monchhichi said:


>





[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ARHC's Pixel Residences [14F|res]*
*@ Macapagal Blvd, ASEANA City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arnel Mina Mabag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enrique Pastrana Jr.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aljumay Ramirez Gutierrez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*STA LUCIA's Neopolitan Condominiums [9T|9F|res]*
*@ Neopolitan Business Park, Fairview, Quezon City*































































*Conctruction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*PICAR's AMA Tower Residences [34F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> worldbistro​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROBINSONS/FEDERAL LAND's Axis Residences [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



oinks said:


> ​





oinks said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Asten [3T|27F|res]*
*@ Malugay cor. Yakal Sts., Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



totig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> maria.locha.casino​





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Mall & Towers [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ixinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumipink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jingreypz


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





b_two said:


> b. bagolcol​





reyvil888 said:


> ericcanonico​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Cloverleaf [3T|32F|res]*
*@ The Cloverleaf Complex, Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*












































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI's The Celandine Residences [47F|res]*
*@ A Bonifacio, Balintawak, Balingasa, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Latest Render:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI Homes' Oak Harbor Residences [2T|16F|res]*
*AsiaWorld, Manila Bay, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (2018):*
















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



GreatJosh said:


> *Three E-com Center (U/C):*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EURO TOWERS' Milan Residenze [3T|25F|mix|res]
*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila
*



























*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SUNTRUST's Shanata [10T|mix|res]*
*Modern Asian Theme*
*@ Quirino Ave., Novaliches, Quezon City*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Vision Properties​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anton Rasheed Lanario​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamblacksatin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eissejsemaj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> superfilthy​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Exquadra Office Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> iamblacksatin​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



































IslandSon[/CENTER]

*Construction Updates:*



OtAkAw said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frediebear​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Samson​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*



































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kailxviii​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calypso Alaia​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





roydex said:


> bloomyhk​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AC Taola​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rochjdomingo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> smutoys​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brahmulya​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcamilled​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana Rollie​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Bas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilda Litonjua​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cookie Lady​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcvizcayno​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AHI's ASEANA City @ Bay Area Complex, Metro Manila [mix]*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*Alaska Business Center [2T|7F|com]*
*E. Rodriguez Jr. Ave cor Ortigas Ave Ext, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



> Nardz09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nardz09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALL's Ayala Malls The 30th + Paradigm Corporate Center [22F|mix|bpo|off]*
*The 30th Paradigm Lifestyle Mall & Corporate Center*
*Meralco Ave, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vincesanga​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey.krml​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nil Mac​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcgrey07​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayi Esguerra​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcgrey07​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Tanching​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




johannsky said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Haddal​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brahmulya​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason S. Doloso​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andreas Bühler​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oida Hope​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarrett (Jay) Laabs​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Job De Leon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Edwin Sinadjan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPD's Century Peak Tower [40F|mix|condotel]*
*@ Adriatico St cor. Sta. Monica St, Ermita, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Intima [29F|res]*
*@ Pres. Quirino Ave Ext cor Zulueta St, Paco, Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*










thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Eriq said:


> https://www.facebook.com/juliustsantos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/juliustsantos​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

Wow


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST LAND's Activa Cubao Complex [4T|mix|off]*
*@ EDSA Cubao, Aurora Blvd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC's Shore 3 Residences [4T|18F|res]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Exxa and Zeta Towers [2T|20F|bpo|off]*
*@ Bridgetowne Business Park Complex, C5, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


​
*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> thomasian​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> roydex​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> diana__pet​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan Macalala​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafael Kua​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angela Sophia Escaba​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis Bernales​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeschristof Balagapo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> innastagram​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLrti08Bw4w​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rebpepperflakes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezbelle8​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctb.r​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photographia Ultd.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayhan Malna​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Jardiolin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spectrum Leasing​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jed Flores​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven Füglister​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drea Dizon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momoyakitori​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nyll Acosta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doc_lee​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaye Sangalang​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> diana__pet​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan Macalala​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafael Kua​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ROBINSONS/FEDERAL LAND's Axis Residences [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




roydex said:


> crpzd​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> huynhhan892010


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI Homes' Oak Harbor Residences [2T|16F|res]*
*AsiaWorld, Manila Bay, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*































































*Latest Render:*







































































*Construction Updates:*



lorieagito said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Domingo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traveling_dreamer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fitness_viktoria​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albert Apalisok​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonard Zamora​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asiajoannab​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shao Yong Tan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dexterayeng​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gabriel_yescas​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Domingo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fitness_viktoria​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albert Apalisok​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonard Zamora​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asiajoannab​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shao Yong Tan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dexterayeng​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gabriel_yescas​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Domingo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fitness_viktoria​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albert Apalisok​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonard Zamora​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asiajoannab​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shao Yong Tan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gabriel_yescas​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Domingo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albert Apalisok​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonard Zamora​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shao Yong Tan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gabriel_yescas​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Domingo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albert Apalisok​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonard Zamora​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shao Yong Tan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gabriel_yescas​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Eriq said:


>





jeffbueno02 said:


> BNQYzOED2-m​





Jose Mari said:


> Joel Quirino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meldrick Oracion Lacbay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fads Leron​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA TOWERS' South Park District [8T|mix|res]*
*@ National Rd., Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*STA LUCIA's Neopolitan Condominiums [9T|9F|res]*
*@ Neopolitan Business Park, Fairview, Quezon City*































































*Conctruction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



noypiblazer said:


> Brian De Guzman





neil02 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (2018):*
















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*

*Three E-com Center (U/C):*​


neil02 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's National Museum of Anthropology [6F|oth]*
*(formerly National Museum of Natural History)*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*


























































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



























Leonor Magtolis Briones​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Render Updates:*


























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALL's Ayala Malls The 30th + Paradigm Corporate Center [22F|mix|bpo|off]*
*The 30th Paradigm Lifestyle Mall & Corporate Center*
*Meralco Ave, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


> Alex Navarro Esguerra​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GFL METRO's Elements Residences [2T|28F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Brgy Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


> Oliver Marcelo Cristobal​





Jose Mari said:


> Yuan John Peria​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*WESTPOINT's Ortigas Technopoint [2T|6F|bpo|off]*
*@ Meralco Ave cor Doña Julia Vargas, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



















​
*Construction Updates:*

*Ortigas Technopoint Two:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



LhexiMont said:


> *Preview of the upcoming Christmas Lights/Sound show @ River Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Illuminated Water Fountain arch @ Water Gardens:*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA TOWERS' South Park District [8T|mix|res]*
*@ National Rd., Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Construction Updates:*



LhexiMont said:


> *Avida Towers Altura*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ayala South Park Mall*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST ALABANG's Parkway Corporate Center [32F|mix|off]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



LhexiMont said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FLI PREMIERE's Bristol [40F|res]*
*@ Parkway Place, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



LhexiMont said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IBP/ORTIGAS' IBP Tower [26F|bpo|off]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> anettethewicked​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [57F|com]*
*@ Ruby Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Scale Model:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> anettethewicked​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*8990 HOLDINGS' Urban Deca Homes Ortigas Township [24T|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Ave Extension, Pasig City, Metro Manila*








*Render Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*5th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 506,435 m² (5,451,220 sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*along EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 800,000+ people adding up to 292,000,000 people a year.)*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 1220 shops, 270 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*





























*SM Megamall Tower [50F|com]*








*Construction Updates:*



TheJMP617 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



TheJMP617 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> Mhogz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gelooo06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anjholific​





> b_two said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l. makirot​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b_two said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dokusai_kenka9​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Botanika Nature Residences [3T|15F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



LhexiMont said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST LAND's Megablock [4T|25F|bpo|off]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



LhexiMont said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*Cyberzone's Vector Three Building [20F|bpo|off]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



LhexiMont said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Filinvest City Central Park and Creekside Park [oth]*
*@ Filinvest City, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



LhexiMont said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*



































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Madison Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria Sports Tower 2 [2T|46F|res]*
*(formerly NSJB's Victoria Station II)*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























[/CENTER]

*Construction Updates:*












































































































Maritess Arca​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


> Untitled by 012389, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by 012389, on Flickr​





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> camxi​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco Hernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karl Martinez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Chua​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nik_kolai​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



House123 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pat Zamora​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ainaleee​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooyeon Kim​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaycastle07​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bliss_im​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fyhtravel​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie Soriano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juc91​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mai Jevellana​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qaiser76​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cha Ocampo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Chan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Zilko​
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miczzy_mae​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brynniton​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momotaro_world​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> palebiscuitpink​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curt Gooden​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gideon Sam Nombrehermoso​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qaiser76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trishpzcgn​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curt Gooden​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila Paul​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*




















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cornelio Azarcon II​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phil Uson​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teletebbie​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iammoiz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anggejim​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Lloyd Amarante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anggejim​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Velasco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Andrew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evie.yy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanster08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jelly Reyes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelica Cabrera​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsjannnnnaaaho​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vin Delgado​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Diaz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renan Ramirez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donnwillard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roldan Gilbuena​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis Lim​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Serevo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traveling_dreamer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan Arroyo Malabonga​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therealsarahfrancesca​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernard Beltran​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olen Rocero​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgccyclephils​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xnbcruz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey A. Hernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeron Ferrer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jazz Dela Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keith.lalacs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Supillo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dexterayeng​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thea Quiachon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Velasco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annamarie Ballon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darwin Gernale​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Diaz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mick Calijan III​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon Espinosa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennibeth Bad-an​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fididdy19​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock Gonzales​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie James Cleofe III​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jefrey L. Apuli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allan Francisco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricar Lopez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isimbu​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ito Kish​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sara_liv​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemylee De Guzman​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> world_rugby_group​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Archimedes Ison​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MM de Mesa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan Llanes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie Peramide​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dayc.shots​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennibeth Bad-an​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onefinepinoyboy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jastsml​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Edwin Sinadjan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxten84​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarrett (Jay) Laabs​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Han Kha Huynh​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Edwin Sinadjan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxten84​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarrett (Jay) Laabs​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Han Kha Huynh​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Edwin Sinadjan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foxten84​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarrett (Jay) Laabs​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Han Kha Huynh​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnn Lloyd Gomez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelika Dela Peña​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justine Espino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*


















*West Gallery Place*











































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ch3rrryanni3​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kleyo Gerna​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*











































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ariane Nizza​





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Viridian [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>





> roydex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08_ari_30​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roydex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ichikun25​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS COMMUNITIES' Chimes Greenhills Residences [40F|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>





> roydex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08_ari_30​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roydex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ichikun25​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ryandym0​





jeffbueno02 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's Westside City Complex - (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Resorts World Bayshore Manila)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> KheLzRlcharD​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMDC's SM Breeze Residences [40F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's One Wilson Square [38F|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CITADINES' Millenium Ortigas [30F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jeffbueno02 said:


>





[email protected] said:


>





b_two said:


> k. w. cubacob​





jeffbueno02 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*11th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]























































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*

*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012); Three E-com Center (U/C); Four E-com Center (U/C); Five E-com Center (2015):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> applefrancesca​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrisarcade​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> applefrancesca​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrisarcade​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*UTC's Udenna Tower [24F|com]*
*Rizal Dr cor Fourth Ave, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Penaroyo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabriel Gutierrez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tj Tagasa​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Jones Ong​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nastya Markelova​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamanggers​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Marjorie Gavan​





Jose Mari said:


> Cezary Wierzbicki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karyn Johnston​





Jose Mari said:


> zsarinahmae​





Jose Mari said:


> nino.nicls​





Jose Mari said:


> Michelle Valero​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*H2O VENTURES' World Hotel & Residences Makati [40F|hot|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaqueline "Elano" Heeney​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Gaytano​
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jane Frances Herrera​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ardie Llobrera Powell​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Averyll Ortiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shao Yong Tan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anj Catan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsmepatriciastar​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Metro Manila Skyline (Pasig City)*

^^ ^^



Jose Mari said:


> philippineimages​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MP Manacio​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Lim​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keizisme​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDC's Menarco Tower [32F|com]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


> Untitled by 012389, on Flickr​





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (Menarco Tower):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Isla​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viyanl​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meisiegirl​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camille Alcantara​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lewflores​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Galicinao​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabulosity​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leland Francisco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamdmsjr​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sara_liv​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kent Matheuw Santiago​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eimee Monica Solis​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumi Dela Cruz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Delos Santos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dip Panganiban​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey A. Hernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mena Lim​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbey Dizon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CJ Aquino​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arjay Tan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voof Marcelino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*Milestone at Fifth Avenue [20F|com]*
*@ 5th Ave, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*WESTPOINT's Ortigas Technopoint [2T|6F|bpo|off]*
*@ Meralco Ave cor Doña Julia Vargas, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



















​
*Construction Updates:*



> Nardz09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nardz09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Under Construction)*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [57F|com]*
*@ Ruby Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Scale Model:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Dhari said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/agnes.jaurigue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carljhelibradilla28​





j01 said:


> From Instagram of ar.katt.rin on Dec 6th





> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNwjnbUg5HwZ_pjs-83F6_Ya4jQPyQtubsRopE0/​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BNvilKzA1lN/​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kabudonman​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


> *- Facing Symphony Drive.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Facing Circuit Lane Third Level.*
> 
> *Seda Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mall Area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _- Zooming In_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Panorama View from Circuit Lane.*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Corporate Center [2T|17F&26F|off]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati CIty, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LANDS' The Stiles Enterprise Plaza [2T|28F&33F|off]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*











*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Solstice Towers [4T|55F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Callisto Towers [2T|38F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Kroma Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> stewartsukwan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> stewartsukwan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (Park Terraces):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yna Cea​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Jane Baguion​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glimpseofsoulfood​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actt1v​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sylvira Ananda Azwar​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beau_golden​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloé Choteau​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kamille Ramos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Beron​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Brio Tower [37F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Gudalupe Viejo, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*






*Render Updates:*



Neljie said:


> DMCI Homes​


*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



































IslandSon[/CENTER]

*Construction Updates:*



TooFrank said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



b_two said:


> kabudonman​





reyvil888 said:


> callmevern​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (OKADA Manila):*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed Bryan Cortez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romeo Legarda Canizo Jr.​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (OKADA Manila):*



> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O.B. Ordinario​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



timothy2170 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST LAND's Megablock [4T|25F|bpo|off]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



LhexiMont said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*Cyberzone's Vector Three Building [20F|bpo|off]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



LhexiMont said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*12th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]























































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*

*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012); Three E-com Center (U/C); Four E-com Center (U/C); Five E-com Center (2015):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> jmesxrnld​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> jmesxrnld


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI Homes' Prisma Residences [2T|36+F|res]*
*Pasig Blvd cor C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Cyberscape Gamma [37F|bpo|ofc]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Topaz & Ruby Rds, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Cloverleaf [3T|32F|res]*
*@ The Cloverleaf Complex, Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*VISTA LAND's Vista Hub [16F|mix|off]*
*21st Dr, East Forbes, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*



PropertyMart said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> hi5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



hi5 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FBDC/BAFI's Maybank Performing Arts Center*
*@ 26th St. cor 7th Ave., BHS Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​





hi5 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MM Monato​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willy Kühne​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nathancity​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victor Emmanuel Camitan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Nava Ermitano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreibr00​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*Tower 3:*



hi5 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NUVO LAND's Nuvo City Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Nuvo City Complex, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*

























*Construction Updates:*



daryl18 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS The Magnolia Residences and Mall [4T|mix|u/c]* 
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​ 
















































































*Construction Updates:*



daryl18 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DATA LAND's The Silk Residences [2T|40F|res]*
*Ramon Magsaysay Blvd cor Santol St, Sta. Mesa, Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



daryl18 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerson Tiratira​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





[email protected] said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttrcoffee​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arbi Borje​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myla Orosco Dagle​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttrcoffee​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arbi Borje​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DHMC's DusitD2 Hotel [24F|mix]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttrcoffee​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arbi Borje​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttrcoffee​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arbi Borje​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Florence [3T|22F+28F+22F|mix|res|pro]*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*





Abbe Nitafan​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Viceroy [4T|22F|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila* 




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



























Megaworld​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Tuscany Private Estate [7T|mix|res]*
*Italian-inspired picturesque village*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































*Pic Updates:*


















Megaworld​
Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's West Campus Place [8T|5F|bpo|off]*
*@ McKinley West Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> CAZA Architects​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAZA Architects​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thruthenegatives​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kasandra Perez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie Louise Mapa​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [31F|off]*
*@ 11th Ave, Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raffy Dela Peña​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katsumi Kabe​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Lower Right part*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





[email protected] said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (One Uptown Residence):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaquelyn Casaljay​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marvin Labrador​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerome Gotangco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluern23​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Lim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzy Fel Baranda​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle Simon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kati Jaakonen​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleorelox​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacq Peralta​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Raga​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shella Mae Rose C. Obsequio​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Layson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette Capili
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camille Cristi​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika Nuñez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raffy Dela Peña​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marvin Labrador​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluern23​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzy Fel Baranda​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle Simon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kati Jaakonen​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleorelox​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacq Peralta​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Raga​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Layson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camille Cristi​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika Nuñez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaquelyn Casaljay​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marvin Labrador​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle Simon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kati Jaakonen​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleorelox​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacq Peralta​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Raga​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Layson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette Capili
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camille Cristi​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika Nuñez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raffy Dela Peña​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marvin Labrador​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluern23​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle Simon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kati Jaakonen​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleorelox​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacq Peralta​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Raga​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Layson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette Capili​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika Nuñez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raffy Dela Peña​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marvin Labrador​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raffy Dela Peña​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> acebriel​





Jose Mari said:


> c_hye.1​





Jose Mari said:


> Giancarlo Ramos​





Jose Mari said:


> Ken Fronda​





Jose Mari said:


> theagilb​





Jose Mari said:


> g_shotsu​





Jose Mari said:


> Francis Decosto​





Jose Mari said:


> hfactor27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ascott BGC​





Jose Mari said:


> iannemlc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alyza Valencia​





Jose Mari said:


> Ela Mae Mirabueno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photoconductive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victorio Gesmundo​





Jose Mari said:


> akosioteprn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andre (AJ) Benoza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quicksilversteel007​


[/QUOTE]

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers BGC 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Verte [2T|29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Neptune87 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ffdeguzman said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> xhinshang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samuelbarquia​





jaime.keeta said:


>





angelmarkus said:


>





> b_two said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e. e. salubre​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b_two said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjb​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b_two said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e. e. salubre​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (OKADA Manila):*



> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miguelrcamus​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makoipopioco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siryaneh​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kabudonman​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Pic Updates:*



LhexiMont said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> darrenjkerr​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Vinia Residences + Versaflats [26F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Bgy. Philam, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



kommrad said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Corporate & Residential Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicola Ogle​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sn.dns​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindashowru​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Ryba​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Cruz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sn.dns​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA TOWERS' Capital House [27F|mix|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's One Park Drive [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig CIty, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> Franc Nicolo Cacas​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDC's The Menarco Tower [32F|com]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's BGC Corporate Center Two [30F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



daryl18 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*St. Michael The Archangel Parish Church [oth]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*Tower 3:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East & West Gallery Place [2T|51F|49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











*East Gallery Place*









*West Gallery Place*











































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> This Afternoon
> 
> *West Gallery Place*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *East Gallery Place*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Tower One*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tower Two*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Verve One*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Verve Two*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien Residences [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *One Maridien*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Maridien*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FBDC/BAFI's Maybank Performing Arts Center*
*@ 26th St. cor 7th Ave., BHS Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





hi5 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FOCUS GLOBAL's Twenty-Four Seven McKinley [24F|off]*
*(formerly SLA Prime Ventures Corp.)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leanna Antonio​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulfrommnl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaibhav Sangle​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmviason04​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa Cleo Palisoc​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> Kean Planas​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (Ore Central):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis Hernandez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MM de Mesa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun Gacita​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaarryyllee​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbey Dizon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gondry_24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> privatebrokeradmin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Andrew​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steven Sales Cabalo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miguel Crisostomo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monty Blanco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> swingbeats​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> Kean Planas​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto Arcellana​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricardo Fernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rowel007​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> Kean Planas
> 
> 
> Kean Planas​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> Kean Planas​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































​
*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> Kean Planas​





Jose Mari said:


> Jeff Uy​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salt and Light World Missions​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andjyi​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carol Sarreal​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> iannemlc​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b0tchog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cruzg_prince_of_direwolves​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melvin A. Apo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edipratu​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David M. Gutierrez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monica Camille Galang​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [31F|off]*
*@ 11th Ave, Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Monica Liad​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Gino Aban​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnrey.roldan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dyoza2008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ferdzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dianevillaluna​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (OKADA Manila):*



> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABS-CBN News​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eva​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOT12H2jlNd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTya-lDJ-5​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rappler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyndon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jurgen​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Spice Restaurant​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOWQrY2jMeH​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*Soft Opening (OKADA Manila):*



Jose Mari said:


> Glenn Candelario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crizzie Naron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pong Mallari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Villegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl Ervin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Sumalabe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy Joe Feliciano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOR-W1YAN1j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Tan Photography
> 
> 
> Erika Joy Montenegro
> 
> 
> Marcella Garalde​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*




















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Grace Madiang​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gill Tantoco​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmelodya​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> denciomacoy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patricia Majali​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keng_kwan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicolaus1000​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Solstice Towers [4T|55F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*

*Solstice and Castillo Towers:*



Jose Mari said:


> denciomacoy​





Jose Mari said:


> cmelodya​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Callisto Towers [2T|38F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

*Solstice and Castillo Towers:*



Jose Mari said:


> denciomacoy​





Jose Mari said:


> cmelodya​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angela Mariano​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Michael​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mothafar Issaq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> claudine_d​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arjaydino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gytha Torres​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BN1P8S1FS87​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James M. Abbott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosemarie Caliso, CSP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vuk Wolkov-Popovic​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wild__childddd​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjclaravall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umairsaud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Geoffrey Rice​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gemrose123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aitor Bonet Ulecia​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloi Layosa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloi Layosa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dj_mac_dyson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcvizcayno​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



































IslandSon[/CENTER]

*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ismael Amigo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patriciacastro04​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah Jane Dela Trinidad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dann Oliver Pakingan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Cardenas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monica Liad​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDC's Menarco Tower [32F|com]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah Jane Dela Trinidad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dann Oliver Pakingan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Cardenas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monica Liad​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Click on the Image*
> 
> 
> Jose Giancarlo Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Times of News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Tan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferdinand M. Torres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan Empleo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joyce Bustarde​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Sandoval​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




kenbuck said:


> ​





reyvil888 said:


> Jacob Delos Santos​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*11th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]























































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*

*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012); Three E-com Center (U/C); Four E-com Center (U/C); Five E-com Center (2015):*


















*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



jval said:


> *Cinemas 7 & 8:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azrael's Merryland Blog​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Render Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Viridian [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Frank See​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*KEPPEL/SM PRIME's BDO Corporate Center [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> marksungminha​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marksungminha​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remi Wong​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Leonardo Atendido​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pam Abrew​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*Tower 3:*



todjikid said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



todjikid said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> daryl.joyno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sebaschan.meiko





jeffbueno02 said:


> Philcasino​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (OKADA Manila):*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Casino Soft Opening (December 30,2016):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chicmodels.manila​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mackin.Pahug19​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyes.martin1​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (OKADA Manila):*



jeffbueno02 said:


> Christian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mhelmar​





jeffbueno02 said:


> Lalaine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheryl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genine​





jeffbueno02 said:


> OM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tertius​





jeffbueno02 said:


> cjscarreon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agnes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OM​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



todjikid said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



todjikid said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



todjikid said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jonathan Carlos​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan Carlos​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Anthony Tan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anawayan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan Carlos​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathy Concepcion​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chinonil​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Irene Dubois​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDC's Menarco Tower [32F|com]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Irene Dubois​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​












































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katja Aynrand​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fernando Pablo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katja Aynrand​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fernando Pablo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashleigh Basson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> igomi​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall Extension/Renovation [mix]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 506,435 m² (5,451,220 sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*along EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 800,000+ people adding up to 292,000,000 people a year.)*


*Link:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world

*No. of stores and services: 1220 shops, 270 dining establishments (Current)
No. of anchor tenants: 18 (Current)*





























*SM Megamall Tower [50F|com]*








*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jkbenico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smutoys​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yqu3​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allan Luna​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joshorias​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Kroma Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



MDS_investor said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



































IslandSon[/CENTER]

*Construction Updates:*



MDS_investor said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



MDS_investor said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*OCLP's GLAS Tower [42F|mix|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*​



Jose Mari said:


> asyadesign​


*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Cyberscape Gamma [37F|bpo|ofc]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Topaz & Ruby Rds, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Kasara Urban Resort Residences [6T|30F|mix|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Jallorina Photography​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noel Guevara​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrlsaul819​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Zitan [35F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*8990 HDC's Urban DECA Tower – EDSA [43F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [57F|com]*
*@ Ruby Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Scale Model:*


















anakngpasig​
*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​





Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IBP/ORTIGAS' IBP Tower [26F|bpo|off]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*PACIFIC CONCORD's Lancaster Suites Manila [2T|42F|condotel]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Inte'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Shaw [2T|39F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Inte'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*









GMA News​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arco.gil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rodalyn.chavez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelo.etrocal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rodalyn.chavez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cuevasraph​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xian.n.santiago​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnpaul.carpio.39​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (OKADA Manila):*



> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gel​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shinji​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (OKADA Manila):*



chanlatorre said:


> Joey Cayan Coffman​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> bunyeeeee​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giacomo Pirozzi​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joye Antonio​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moniquexcvii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romain Abbas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raniel Escalante​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaayyvviiaann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl Vinoya​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikko Raguin​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> bunyeeeee​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giacomo Pirozzi​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joye Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatima Cullado​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moniquexcvii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Alarilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romain Abbas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raniel Escalante​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kubrakonakbay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaayyvviiaann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl Vinoya​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikko Raguin​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> bunyeeeee​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giacomo Pirozzi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal Huang​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joye Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatima Cullado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brahmulya​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moniquexcvii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Alarilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romain Abbas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raniel Escalante​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kubrakonakbay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaayyvviiaann
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl Vinoya​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikko Raguin​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brylle Palada​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chinonil​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czarina Osuna Gallego​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Gravador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lootsjuanita​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irine Perez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chinonil​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iel Santos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czarina Osuna Gallego​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Gravador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lootsjuanita​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irine Perez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Acenas​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CITI's Citibank Plaza [20F|off]*
*(formerly Citi Tower)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Hans Wilsdorf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hans Wilsdorf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Gustafson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrcszmgs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sabanallendg​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanthedefiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iariestotle​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chippy Virtucio​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC PREMIER's South Tower [2T|8F|bpo]*
*@ SM City Southmall Complex*
*Alabang-Zapote Rd, Brgy Almanza Uno, Las Piñas City, Metro Manila*


















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaison Yang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanthedefiler​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johann Matthieu Fabian Flores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Esquillo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Lim​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernithethird​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nktme​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Alarilla​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreibr00​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lady Rosette Makiling*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian Diaz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jefrey L. Apuli​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mielmignon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ela Alcantara​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aiaqescasinasrn​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> travellingphotos2016​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evan Bukovatz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alla Duran​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alejandre Torino-Junio Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marvin Martinez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Casher​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernithethird​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jade_alley​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> masatch.64​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rurounichin​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philip Mendoza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iammacapugas​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsbalsie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my_travel_life_update​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna V. Bueno​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blotanog​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kacee.danielle​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enrico_piazza​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park Avenue [36F|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALL's Ayala Malls The 30th + Paradigm Corporate Center [22F|mix|bpo|off]*
*The 30th Paradigm Lifestyle Mall & Corporate Center*
*Meralco Ave, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



> cyrusal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cyrusal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila Integrated Resorts and Casino [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shun​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jariel​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juan.100​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Fetejo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juan.100​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Fetejo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juan.100​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Fetejo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juan.100​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Fetejo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juan.100​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Fetejo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> nicholeannx​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Tacsan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juan.100​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marinela Nepomuceno​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholeannx​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPELAND/TOPLITE's R Square Residences [52F|mix|res]*
*@ Taft Ave. cor Vito Cruz, Malate, Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



TheJMP617 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akopositonyo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinnyverse​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*OKURA Nikko's Hotel Okura Manila [13F|hot]*
*@ Resorts World Bayshore, Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*









*Render Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Okura Nikko Hotels​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Patricio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruzzian Escaros​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerick Karganilla Baluyot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefortcity​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Amendrez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARANETA GROUP's Cyberpark Towers [5T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Araneta Center Cyberpark, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Tower 1 (Completed):*









*Tower 2 (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*





Melchor Aquino​
*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vincent Consulta​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almville​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renaud Visage​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holahannie​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1)[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ffdeguzman said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/ruiesokulit13/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/zeestrange/
> santos_julius​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvin.rosero.18​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joycevicente.04​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*



> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julius​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony[/CENTER]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Tarra Quismundo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI Homes' Prisma Residences [2T|36+F|res]*
*Pasig Blvd cor C5, Brgy Bagong Ilog, Pasig City, Metro Manila*








































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## lochinvar

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
> *@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vid Tour:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Construction Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


Why on earth did they put these buildings near each other? The view will be blocked by each other building. The lot is big and could have put the other building on the other side.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMDC's SM Shore Residences [4T|17F|res]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Video Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



alexharvey said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's The Residences at Commonwealth [8T|mix|res]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Vid Updates:*



themapguy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Constance​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imackario​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarence Girang​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Katalbas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Villegas Bagnes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angela Briones Mallari​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perwint2nd​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> renkah22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandra Gomez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rowel Santiago​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joyce "Liz" Bernabe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Armendez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Quilantang​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenn Erese​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops.hiiii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vio Gabuat​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paul_flairz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronie Tolentino​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fyhtravel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff Gonzales​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhys De Leon​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeric De Josef​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perwint2nd​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Von Sorreta​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Von Sorreta​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Von Sorreta​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alittlewanderlust2016​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seda Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mall Area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> ph.wanderer​





Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LANDS' The Stiles Enterprise Plaza [2T|28F&33F|off]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*











*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Solstice Towers [4T|55F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Corporate Center [2T|17F&26F|off]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati CIty, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Corporate Center One*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Corporate Center Two*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jeff Ryan A. Nobleza​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Paolo Fortades​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jean Quejada​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL LAND's Santolan Town Plaza [mix]*
*San Juan City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



cocopops said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Nikki Salvador​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Heights Residences [4T|35F(1)+30F(2)+25F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Manhattan Plaza [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMDC's SM Breeze Residences [40F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria de Manila 2 [45F|mix|res]*
*@ Taft Ave cor Gen Malvar, Malate, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*













































*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> louisandriaaan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Exquadra Office Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [57F|com]*
*@ Ruby Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





wynngd said:


>





Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*OCLP's GLAS Tower [42F|mix|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*​



Jose Mari said:


> asyadesign​


*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GDC's Mayflower BPO Bldg [29F|bpo|off]*
*@ Mayflower St, Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*










Monolith Construction​
*Construction Updates:*



sonofquezon said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL LAND's Rockwell Business Center - Sheridan [2T|15F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Sheridan St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



sonofquezon said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (New PSE Bldg):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie Barquilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> condominiumsthefort​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ******* mae hamtig​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dgs310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> castagne01​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auric Quintana​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Auyong​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gimmigzgy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodel James Ladic​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rizza Estoconing Sta Ana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fibortan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony Withers​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Kristof Lopez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjjeyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ella_eree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akosimangrommel​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamreuben17​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trish Xavier​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Angelo Suliva​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac Mac Clay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lhezthur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessnaringahon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone Sabado​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


> pau_p1​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (World Plaza):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Robert Sion​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Marvin Molit​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urbanexplorer18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> craeyons​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leocepi07​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorenz​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


> pau_p1​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (Century Pacific Tower):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elaissa Jae Juliano Angue​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normelojo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gino Carteciano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohwtravelph​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aj Teves​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timothy Laurie Ang​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwndllsnchz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ekaterina Shchulepnikova​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeimar Fernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fran Abogado​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randz Sto. Domingo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seogyom_k​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan Eric Zaballero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Gullidge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah Ibale​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desrocks Db​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Levi Cruz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie Mendiola​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meilin Hwan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Andrew​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pietro Dotto​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jzzyy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yam Laranas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mksnjj​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rae Fremista​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Fortades​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> destinofilipinas​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan Eric Zaballero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Gullidge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leah Ibale​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desrocks Db​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Levi Cruz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie Mendiola​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meilin Hwan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Andrew​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pietro Dotto​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jzzyy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yam Laranas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mksnjj​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rae Fremista​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Fortades​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> destinofilipinas​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mksnjj​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Fortades​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Thomas​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie Mendiola​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Andrew​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pietro Dotto​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mksnjj​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Fortades​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Thomas​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Thomas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Thomas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danusia90​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Forbes Media Tower [35F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> danusia90​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​





MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## OneOfUs

Interesting..


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaia Rossi​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauline Noelle Cabrera​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mlabitong18​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zerograin​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anbsingapore​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jncrltrn​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resniel Quisao Maaño​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montyblanco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jizel Joy Bamatay​
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lans Velarde​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnnybee08​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jncrltrn​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montyblanco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jizel Joy Bamatay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lans Velarde​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnnybee08​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DHMC's DusitD2 Hotel/School [24F|mix]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jncrltrn​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> montyblanco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnnybee08​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> hi5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




agent_008 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*(Click on the image)*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rusteen Rieko Valmoria​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annalynblogs​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teri Francisco​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*



































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




hi5 said:


>





agent_008 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



mhek said:


> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayvee Chun​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geralderald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcelo Desiderio III​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayvee Chun​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geralderald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcelo Desiderio III​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



mhek said:


> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​





Jose Mari said:


> Jayvee Chun​





Jose Mari said:


> geralderald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcelo Desiderio III​


[/QUOTE]

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































​
*Construction Updates:*



> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




agent_008 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Julius Villaverde​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayvee Chun​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geralderald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcelo Desiderio III​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers BGC 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> mmlon said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tower 1 pic from Uptown Mall*
> 
> mmlon408 on Flickr
> 
> *Tower 2 pic from Tower 1*
> 
> mmlon408 on Flickr
> 
> *Tower 2 pic from side of Uptown Mall*
> 
> mmlon408 on Flickr
> 
> *Tower 2 pic from 34th Street*
> 
> mmlon408 on Flickr​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmlon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmlon408 on Flickr
> 
> 
> mmlon408 on Flickr​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayvee Chun​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geralderald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcelo Desiderio III​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Arnel Radaza Abadilla​





> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marcelo.vinas.980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roel.estacion.5​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> archill.odon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*



> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fads​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bluemarl​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*



Jose Mari said:


> Aquilio Dismas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrizza Marie Gomez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Regencia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oak Harbor Residences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linmarl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fads Leron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramil Minguita Sumalinog
> 
> _*(Click on the images)*_
> 
> 
> SmartMove Automatic Gate, Security Systems, Bespoke Fabrication
> 
> 
> Aijon Bulambot
> 
> 
> Edzel Opis​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI Homes' Oak Harbor Residences [2T|16F|res]*
*AsiaWorld, Manila Bay, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Oak Harbor Residences​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yam Laranas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kylie Denis​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CAMELLA's 878 España [26F|res]*
*University Belt, España, Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> Kean Planas on Flickr​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> ​





roydex said:


> masatch.64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjnasklfhdsighei​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'al/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [31F|off]*
*@ 11th Ave, Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGC by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Carlo Tapit​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP Cambaliza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Kaitlyn​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ysa Escaño​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> hi5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ma. Perrey Belen​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colouringpaper​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ching Mateo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Kaitlyn​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenneth Nocolas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josiah Villegas​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Update:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angela Alexis Valera​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafael Corleone​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> msarino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msarino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*(Click on the image)*_
> 
> John Gerwin De Las Alas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pao Marbella​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Uy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gen Vergara​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hgd1990​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victor Ossorio​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyn Sodusta​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Gerundio Yocte​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Bederico​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJ Hembrador​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boyd Lemuel Rulona​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Errol Pascual​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vernice Ledesma Viriña​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> ​





Shazzam said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*KEPPEL/SM PRIME's BDO Corporate Center [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> ​





Shazzam said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



joseph_uk86 said:


> *Livingstone Tower Amenity Area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @suparchitect​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> creeptree​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in.neutral​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rex Ello​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ash.mx​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



joseph_uk86 said:


> *Livingstone Tower Amenity Area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @suparchitect​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> creeptree​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in.neutral​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rex Ello​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ash.mx​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _*(Click on the image)*_
> 
> thembma​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



mhek said:


> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr​





Jose Mari said:


> kris.tyl​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDC's Menarco Tower [32F|com]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ludette Banez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kris.tyl​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Manhattan Plaza [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST ALABANG's Parkway Corporate Center [32F|mix|off]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall - Expansion)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Pic Updates:*



> muchosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muchosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traveljunkiemanila​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin James Ting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arrjem​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FEDERAL LAND's Time Square West [43F|res]*
*Grand Central Park, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Verte [2T|29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> kris.tyl​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI's Mulberry Place [8T|6F|res]*
*@ Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(A resort type condominium with a modern Asian inspired theme)*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*(Click on the image)*_
> 
> 
> Daiichi Properties​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adomas Aleksandravicius​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cha Sarceno​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_e1022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Buensuceso​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itskheiloves​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronli Lenci Villa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco Antonio Macasaet​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instantnix​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*(Click on the image)*_
> 
> 
> Daiichi Properties​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adomas Aleksandravicius​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cha Sarceno​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Buensuceso[/CENTER]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronli Lenci Villa​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*(Click on the image)*_
> 
> 
> Daiichi Properties​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adomas Aleksandravicius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Buensuceso​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronli Lenci Villa​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DHMC's DusitD2 Hotel/School [24F|mix]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*(Click on the image below)*_
> 
> 
> Daiichi Properties​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adomas Aleksandravicius​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronli Lenci Villa​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nellzky​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gene Albano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jundrel Sy​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Cedric Cabatbat​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHOR LAND's The PrinceView Parksuites [39F|res]*
*@ Quintin Paredes cor Sabino Padilla Sts, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*

Link: Binondo


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Cedric Cabatbat​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MCY's Sky Residence [38F|res]*
*@ Prensa St, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*




































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Cedric Cabatbat​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Four Season Riviera [4T|32F|res]*
*@ Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Cedric Cabatbat​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gleendo B. Dasmarinas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Edwin Sinadjan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hezron Peralta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Ti​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Kintoy

*
UP Town Center *


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's The Cloverleaf Township [res|off|mall|hos]*
*@ Intersection of North EDSA and the North Luzon Expressway (NLEX)*
*Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



walrus357 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





MXMJ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Verte [2T|29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> kris.tyl​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Turf BGC [2T|37F|mix|res]*
*@ 34th cor 9th Aves, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> kris.tyl​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> kris.tyl​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr​





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDC's Menarco Tower [32F|com]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [31F|off]*
*@ 11th Ave, Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jomari​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonald.blanco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrizza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darrylgleen​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*



Jose Mari said:


> _*(Click on the images)*_
> 
> Janfred Fama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jv Flores Ramos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.v. Dacles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anjoe Agravante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okada Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie Yap​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMIC's SM Southmall BPO Towers [2T|8F|bpo]*
*@ SM City Southmall Complex*
*Alabang-Zapote Rd, Brgy Almanza Uno, Las Piñas City, Metro Manila*









*Project Updates:*



thethirtysixth said:


> SM Investments​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMIC's SM Fairview BPO Towers - Annex 3 [5T|9F|bpo]*
*@ SM City Fairview Complex*
*Quirino Hwy, Quezon City, Metro Manila*









*Project Updates:*



thethirtysixth said:


> SM Investments​





thethirtysixth said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*OCEANVILLE's Hotel & Spa [hot]*
*(formerly Army Navy Club Manila - Restoration and Redevelopment) *
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Luneta, Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>





> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Update:*



jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*w/o Cranes:*



pau_p1 said:


>





Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's SM Fame Residences [4T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Central EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*

*w/ Cranes:*



pau_p1 said:


>





Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Cyberscape Gamma [37F|bpo|ofc]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Topaz & Ruby Rds, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*

*w/ Cranes*



> wynngd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wynngd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jezhang said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Ash Genete​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



































IslandSon[/CENTER]

*Scale Models:*



Makati Project said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Kroma Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

^^ ^^

*Pic Updates (The GRAMERCY Residences):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mono Kuroma​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darth_stitch​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yurilabsyu​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Antonio Lopez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigie926​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony DiSabatino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Badong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nadzker Hartnett​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seto114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somewhereinplanet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Umaly​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heyrennie​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimberly Anne Littaua Medel​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Antonio Lopez
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Katsushi Hung​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronald Salen​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allan Luna​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mfudges​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anders Lundgren​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*Pic Updates (The TRUMP Tower Manila):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mono Kuroma​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darth_stitch​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yurilabsyu​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Antonio Lopez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigie926​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony DiSabatino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Badong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nadzker Hartnett​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seto114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somewhereinplanet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Umaly​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heyrennie​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimberly Anne Littaua Medel​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Antonio Lopez
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Katsushi Hung​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronald Salen​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allan Luna​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mfudges​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anders Lundgren​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yurilabsyu​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Antonio Lopez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigie926​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nadzker Hartnett[/CENTER]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seto114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somewhereinplanet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Umaly​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimberly Anne Littaua Medel​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Antonio Lopez
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allan Luna​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yurilabsyu​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Antonio Lopez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigie926​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nadzker Hartnett[/CENTER]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seto114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somewhereinplanet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Umaly​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimberly Anne Littaua Medel​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Antonio Lopez
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allan Luna​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seto114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Umaly​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigie926​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Antonio Lopez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nadzker Hartnett[/CENTER]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimberly Anne Littaua Medel​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Antonio Lopez
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allan Luna​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimberly Anne Littaua Medel​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yurilabsyu​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigie926​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seto114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somewhereinplanet​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nadzker Hartnett​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kimberly Anne Littaua Medel​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gigie926​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seto114​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nadzker Hartnett​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]























































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*OCEANVILLE's Hotel & Spa [hot]*
*(formerly Army Navy Club Manila - Restoration and Redevelopment) *
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Luneta, Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



j01 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DOTC's Southwest Integrated Provincial Transport System (SWIPTS)*
*@ Coastal Rd, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


















*Render Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wally​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fads​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vangie​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




jjdns said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*



Jose Mari said:


> Okada Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chel1314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jun Batan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lancer Tuala Garcia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clem Isol Sulit Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma Carpio​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bagygtone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheryl Ann Martinez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vangie M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ralpppppp​





Jose Mari said:


> _*(Click on the images)*_
> 
> 
> 
> Efren Vina Deguzman
> 
> 
> 
> Nasiol Philippines, Industrial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogelio Losin Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Paul Carpio​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siegfred Tiad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reynaldo Hechanova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mumo Labahata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dolly019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fads Leron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bagsitreygor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okada Manila​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Pic Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*






























































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luke Power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omgmaria​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johann Matthieu Fabian Flores​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Carlo Tapit​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rowell Punongbayan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miguel Basco​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jean Hutt​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camille Guetas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littleredpearl​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aidan Smith​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruthmarin7​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vecheslavoff
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MCY's Sky Residence [38F|res]*
*@ Prensa St, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*




































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruthmarin7​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vecheslavoff
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHOR LAND's The PrinceView Parksuites [39F|res]*
*@ Quintin Paredes cor Sabino Padilla Sts, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*

Link: Binondo


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruthmarin7​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vecheslavoff
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FAR EASTERN UNIVERSITY's FEU Alabang Campus [14F|mix|edu]*
*@ Filinvest, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*KEYLAND's Southkey Place Condominium [17F|mix|bpo|res]*
*@ Filinvest Northgate Cyberzone, Alabang-Zapote Rd, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]























































*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/anttinik/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/martinjunio/​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/anttinik/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/martinjunio/​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien Residences [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



deluded said:


> ​





OneBlueFire said:


>





ajosh821 said:


> *Two Maridien*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uzair Hayat​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan Flores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa Magpatoc​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AJ Imperial​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine Labay Sadia​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcos Molina​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Projects Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Filinvest City Urban Master Plan [mix]*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*​



muchosan said:


> 1.Socialized Housing
> 2. Northgate BPO Offices
> 3.Car retail center
> 4. Westgate Retail Park
> 5. Convention Center
> 6. Transport Oriented development
> 7. crimson Hotel
> 8.Fresh Market
> 9. Landmark/Iconic Offices
> 10.Festival supermall
> 11. Filinvest Superblock
> 12. R&D Offices
> 13. Club house extension
> 14. Botanica High end residences
> 15. FEU Alabang
> 16. Hotel
> 17. Filinvest Entrance


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ram​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Reclamation Project*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia Reclamation Project [mix]*
*@ Manila Bay Area, Pasay and Parañaque Cities, Metro Manila*
*Currently 11th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)*

*2017 New Expansion:*
*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]









*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World​



muchosan said:


>






















































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





ffdeguzman said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> arveevelasco21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christopher.basilio.35​





> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




jjdns said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Render Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*



> thomasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> michaelangeloadona​





roydex said:


> anttinik​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST LAND's Activa Cubao Complex [4T|mix|off]*
*@ EDSA Cubao, Aurora Blvd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHOR LAND's Monarch Parksuites [4T|17F(2)&16F(2)|res]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Levifajri

NICE PIC


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Four E-Com Centers [3T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>





> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Shore 2 Residences [3T|18F|res]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>





> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's 100 West Makati [35F|mix|res]*
*@ West Makati, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix/mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's Westside City Complex - (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Resorts World Bayshore Manila)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ASEANA Holdings' Aseana 3 [14F|mix|off]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DDPC's Double Dragon Plaza [6T|10F|mix|*
*@ The Meridian Park Complex, EDSA Ext, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*



crossboneka said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Earlier


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's SixSenses Resort Towers [6T|20F|mix|res]*
*@ ParkMet Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*HORIZON LAND's Palm Beach Villas 1 [2T|17F|mix|res]*
*@ ParkMet Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's iMET BPO Tower 1 [15F|bpo|off]*
*@ Metro Bank Ave, Metro Park Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's New Blue Wave Mall [4F|mix]*
*@ Metropolitan Park Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Earlier


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Studio City [5T|18F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



christian.sanluis said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MILLENIUM's Nexgen Tower [11F|com]*
*@ EDSA Ext, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EASTFIELD's Eastfield Center [9F|com]*
*@ Macapagal Blvd, MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*PHILFLEX's Philflex Bldg [11|off]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*









Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## abby2529

will rise new BGC like development.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*



Jose Mari said:


> _*(Click on the images)*_
> 
> Ang Gonzales
> 
> 
> Okada Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeoj Resentes Amacio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> אהובי ישראל
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie Malacas Lozano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alain Jerome Gavino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seralde81.jds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camille Jasmine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine​





Jose Mari said:


> Tim Hong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxx Zetlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristoffer Edward Bervg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tin Velasco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin Samaniego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson Portugal​





Jose Mari said:


> Julie's General Upholstery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allan Dela Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Trexter Roque​





Jose Mari said:


> _*(Click on the images)*_
> 
> Newil Macran
> 
> 
> Kelvz Cruz Villacruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alvin Basamot Bernabe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Ann Alvarez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okada Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Anthony Pl Abanilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newil Macran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_detective_fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Buenviaje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amberlata​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> attycarolinecruz​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> attycarolinecruz​





reyvil888 said:


> doctorfoodietravels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ascphil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kitichone​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Centers [2T|16F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> attycarolinecruz​





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Four E-Com Centers [3T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Sheraton Manila Hotel [12F|hot]*
*@ Newport City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



walrus357 said:


> Interaksyon​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DATA LAND's The Silk Residences [2T|40F|res]*
*Ramon Magsaysay Blvd cor Santol St, Sta. Mesa, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



daryl18 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST LAND's Megablock [4T|25F|bpo|off]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST ALABANG's Parkway Corporate Center [32F|mix|off]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL LAND's Aruga Hotel Makati [20F|hot]*
*@ Edades Tower, Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> imamelynnavarro​





MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI Homes' Oak Harbor Residences [2T|16F|res]*
*AsiaWorld, Manila Bay, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Vid Tour:*



themapguy said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM City Fairview - Expansion [mall]*
*Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Expansion Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's The Cloverleaf Township [res|off|mall|hos]*
*@ Intersection of North EDSA and the North Luzon Expressway (NLEX)*
*Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





walrus357 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Cloverleaf [3T|32F|res]*
*@ The Cloverleaf Complex, Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Avida Cloverleaf Balintawak​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*












































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>





alexbam2006 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Malls Vertis North [mall]*
*@ Vertis North City Center Complex*
*EDSA North, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Sakuragi Diongson​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Volvoys said:


>





> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/combat_boots_/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mendz202​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarabiaOpticalPH​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




protoman said:


> Okada Manila​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*



> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okada Manila​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liyutong​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satoh​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okada Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xavier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mendelo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco Hernandez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco Hernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Rabonza​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imshajulian​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Carlo Tapit​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cha Gonzales​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Calpito​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Uy​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [31F|off]*
*@ 11th Ave, Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imshajulian​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cha Gonzales​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgccondos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


>





Batang_genio said:


>





migoy said:


>





roydex said:


> ihaptraveler​





joseph_uk86 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*













































*Pic Updates:*



> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjo Cabarro​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ztckyft​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Naguit​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Naguit​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flo Naguit​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> thefriesking​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*




































*Pic Updates:*



> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*

















































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonifacio Global City by 012389, on Flickr​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




agent_008 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (The Curve):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jundrel Sy​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nellzky​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Herrera​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Siddayao​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Rabonza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sapphyness​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verawani B​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amon Rey Loquere​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Sanchez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engr. K German​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julliemirl Mendoza​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



































IslandSon[/CENTER]

*Scale Models:*



Makati Project said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Iris Hernandez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meghann Sta. Ines - Hernandez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shermaine Mañoza​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cesar Grospe Felipe​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just_in_cairns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wacky Masbad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jet Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razel Ann​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joana Labrador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cesar Grospe Felipe​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlos_smirks​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Lopez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Lester Verceles​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivanlakwatsero​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reyn Salvo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thewingedpalette​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Heidenrieich​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Rey Sanchez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 이수빈
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francisjay28​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enzo Manzano​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Desabille, RPm​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BSamCAujWpq​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*




































*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> eyyyrun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thonylao​





Jose Mari said:


> elaxbssn​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHOR LAND's The PrinceView Parksuites [39F|res]*
*@ Quintin Paredes cor Sabino Padilla Sts, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*

Link: Binondo


















*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> thonylao​





Jose Mari said:


> elaxbssn​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Four Season Riviera [4T|32F|res]*
*@ Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*



























*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> thonylao​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



> thomasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



> thomasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*











































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Skyckcty said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*



> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Althea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eriko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mendelo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insider PH​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benedict[/CENTER]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Lawrence Manga​





agent_008 said:


> emoji539​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Lawrence Manga​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Lawrence Manga​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhykel22​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martina Königstädten​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enrico Ray "Rae-Rae" Romualdo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danja Manalo Vasquez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetstar Asia​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deddi Nordiawan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*







*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enrico Ray "Rae-Rae" Romualdo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Sokolove​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danja Manalo Vasquez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetstar Asia​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deddi Nordiawan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DHMC's DusitD2 Hotel/School [24F|mix]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Sokolove​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danja Manalo Vasquez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetstar Asia​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deddi Nordiawan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (The Finance Centre):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aleksandar Sasha Zeljic​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mitor​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enrico Ray "Rae-Rae" Romualdo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricovarjedag​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich Nao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamlablita28​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Sokolove​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonero Dacula​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Elnand​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Manel​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Tamayo Urbanozo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martina Königstädten​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhnllyd_09​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvy San Pedro​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trajitt​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamlablita28​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rej Syko​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danja Manalo Vasquez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemxon Gammad​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marge T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetstar Asia​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deddi Nordiawan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FBDC/BAFI's Maybank Performing Arts Center*
*@ 26th St. cor 7th Ave., BHS Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvy San Pedro​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enrico Ray "Rae-Rae" Romualdo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricovarjedag​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Sokolove​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonero Dacula​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Elnand​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Tamayo Urbanozo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemxon Gammad​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetstar Asia​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deddi Nordiawan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ABS-CBN's KidZania Manila [com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> king_of_connections​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*




















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> king_of_connections​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yve Lucero​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Residences & Mall [53F|mix]*
*@ Park Triangle Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teletebbie​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace del Rosario​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> king_of_connections​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - North Tower [30F|mix]*
*@ 32nd St cor 11th Ave, Park Triangle Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila Park Triangle Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teletebbie​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace del Rosario​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacky Larua​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oagorospeo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jet Navarro​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jigs Tenorio​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower [28F|mix]*
*@ 32nd St cor 11th Ave, Park Triangle Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teletebbie​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace del Rosario​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacky Larua​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oagorospeo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jet Navarro​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jigs Tenorio​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (One World Place):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace del Rosario​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacky Larua​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teletebbie​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oagorospeo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jet Navarro​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jigs Tenorio​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MJC's Winford Hotel & Casino [22F|mix|hot]*
*@ San Lazaro Business and Tourism Park Complex, MJC Dr, Sta Cruz, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*





































[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*












































*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FILINVEST Cityscape's Studio 7 EDSA Timog [2T|21F&18F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Timog Ave, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*ROBINSONS The Magnolia Residences and Mall - Expansion and Renovation [4T|mix|u/c]* 
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM City Fairview - Expansion [mall]*
*Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI's Satori Residences [2T(17F)&3T(5T)|mix|res]*
*@ F. Pasco Ave, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Miréa Residences [8T|7F(3)+6F(5)|res]*
*Polynesian Architecture - inspired theme resort style residential community*
*@ Amang Rodriguez Ave., Santolan, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



travisdmci said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mileymileymile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iisfat​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Paulo Agatep​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aldrinsteven​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> _(Click on the image below)_
> 
> colpdlay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armie Aceron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess Kent
> 
> *Coldplay was in the area tonight.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Perez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*











































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Wowiecruz said:


>





zeichter said:


>





thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*



reyvil888 said:


> injectedcaffeineperson​





reyvil888 said:


> abelmanalo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eroll.batac​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*



jeffbueno02 said:


>





jeffbueno02 said:


>





jeffbueno02 said:


> Andy​





jeffbueno02 said:


> Karla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insider PH​





jeffbueno02 said:


> Benedict​





jeffbueno02 said:


> Leah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louie​





jeffbueno02 said:


> Althea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eriko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mendelo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camille​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Click on the image below)_
> 
> Thotie Dejino​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iancarlo Junio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marimel Bemil Gale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jo Soliman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cazandra Deah Rivera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malvin Senoc Agustino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chad Ordiz Jumao-as​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Click on the images below)_
> 
> Stan Peñalosa
> 
> 
> Nat Villanueva​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cazandra Deah Rivera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elyzanicole_5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewelitamaganda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathleen De Guzman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin Malkov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stan Peñalosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pastelyen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferson Dela Justa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikko Jhel Pulido​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Gilmore Tower [24F|res]*
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Studio A Katipunan [32F|res]*
*Katipunan Ave, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans





Arca South Aerial Footages (as of end-March 2014)​
*Render Updates:*



eyesky said:


> *Southeast ITS (Intermodal Transit System) perspectives.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Arbor Lanes [5T|15F|res]*
*@ Arca South Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Rachel Micah Sedano​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Verte [2T|29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers One Union Place [3T|16F|mix|res]*
*@ ARCA South Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila* 













































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



q9 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> mrbrackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamnel007​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's The Cloverleaf Township [res|off|mall|hos]*
*@ Intersection of North EDSA and the North Luzon Expressway (NLEX)*
*Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*STA LUCIA's Neopolitan Condominiums [9T|9F|res]*
*@ Neopolitan Business Park, Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Conctruction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM City Fairview - Expansion [mall]*
*Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Greenhills Shopping Center - Redevelopment (Phase 3) [mix]*
*@ San Juan City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



cocopops said:


>





daryl18 said:


>





thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*PRA/UAA's City Of Pearl - Reclamation Project[mix]*
*(407.42 Hectares of reclaimed land)*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


*“The biggest One Belt, One Road (OBOR) project between China and the Philippines, will begin this year August 2017 an extensive reclamation project that will give rise to a utopian mixed-use development off the coast of Manila”*​


chanlatorre said:


> Ho & Partners Architects





chanlatorre said:


> _*Scale model of the New Manila Bay – City of Pearl*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*The City of Pearl’s retail component will be a riverfront shopping promenade.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*The City of Pearl marina*_
> ​





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*GOLDCOAST's Manila Solar City - Reclamation Project [mix]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*







































































































































*Project Updates:*




















































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gryz Ecarg​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Canoy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Commission for Culture and the Arts​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rustic Nomad​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _*(Click on the image below)*_
> 
> April Cesare Lira​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franco Abenojar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marts Pantaleon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analene Grace​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> Diana Tännenbaum​





Jose Mari said:


> sammoreo​





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Four E-Com Centers [3T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> sammoreo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*ROBINSONS The Magnolia Residences and Mall - Expansion and Renovation [4T|mix|u/c]* 
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Render Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITYLAND's Pines Peak Tower [2T|27F|res*]
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Pioneer Woodlands [6T|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's SM Fame Residences [4T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Central EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Video Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GDC's Mayflower BPO Bldg [29F|bpo|off]*
*@ Mayflower St, Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*










Monolith Construction​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL LAND's Rockwell Business Center - Sheridan [2T|15F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Sheridan St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*GREENFIELD's Zitan [35F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



SCUD. said:


> Noemi Lacambra​





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'al/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Cyberscape Gamma [37F|bpo|ofc]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Topaz & Ruby Rds, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mistrzpatelni​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Le Duy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nereid Jane Valente Alabado​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (The Rise Makati):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Lai​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorenzo Tenorio​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allacasandile​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leo Ceasar Matanguihan Abarca​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am Kevin P. Esguerra​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Toleno​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Joel Chavez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vany Bandoy Hans​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



> QUOTE=Jose Mari;139368560]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allacasandile​





Jose Mari said:


> Leo Ceasar Matanguihan Abarca​





Jose Mari said:


> Am Kevin P. Esguerra​





Jose Mari said:


> Allen Toleno​


[/QUOTE]



> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>





roydex said:


> kitichone​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*More Pic Updates (The Gramercy):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie Vivian​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valo1984​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajsmdesigns​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Heidenreich​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanessa Pisalsas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haruka Nanami​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vida S Morales​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerr J. R.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Del Rey​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Schwarz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karlo Soriano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trisha Yap​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alongwayfromhome​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Carlo Gasic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sianmarg​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cef Caangay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kean Planas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lukas Hlavac​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inadds​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norazman Rosti​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb Lee​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>





roydex said:


> kitichone​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*More Pic Updates (Trump Tower Manila):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie Vivian​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulujay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Robert Sion​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valo1984​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajsmdesigns​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Heidenreich​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanessa Pisalsas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haruka Nanami​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vida S Morales​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerr J. R.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Del Rey​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Schwarz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karlo Soriano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trisha Yap​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alongwayfromhome​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Carlo Gasic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sianmarg​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cef Caangay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kean Planas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lukas Hlavac​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inadds​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norazman Rosti​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb Lee​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie Vivian​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haruka Nanami​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vida S Morales​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karlo Soriano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trisha Yap​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alongwayfromhome​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cef Caangay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kean Planas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lukas Hlavac​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inadds​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb Lee​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie Vivian​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulujay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Robert Sion​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> valo1984​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajsmdesigns​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Heidenreich​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanessa Pisalsas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haruka Nanami​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vida S Morales​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerr J. R.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Del Rey​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Schwarz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karlo Soriano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trisha Yap​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alongwayfromhome​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Carlo Gasic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sianmarg​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cef Caangay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kean Planas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lukas Hlavac​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inadds​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norazman Rosti​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb Lee​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajsmdesigns​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haruka Nanami​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerr J. R.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Schwarz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Del Rey​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sianmarg​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lukas Hlavac​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haruka Nanami​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerr J. R.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Schwarz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Del Rey​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sianmarg​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (On-Hold)*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haruka Nanami​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vida S Morales​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kerr J. R.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Del Rey​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Schwarz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karlo Soriano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alongwayfromhome​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cef Caangay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kean Planas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inadds​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Carlo Gasic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sianmarg​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lukas Hlavac​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb Lee​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Borgiallo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjo Cabarro​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitlerinski​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drewbagay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elizabethle92​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexb852​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 辛奇​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven Lyan Salvador Peralejo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rye Tañedo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trixie Palomares Baja​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> graaaaacee​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kito Romualdez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yam Laranas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vecturbasis​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R Aditia Harisasongko​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nisha Menezes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> becoolstudios​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yorikow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mk_star_lee​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginelle Petterson​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Reyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gizguideph​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xcaramanga​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (Garden Towers):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xdpsnchz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanne Gerald Vera​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parakeet03​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juanskiiii​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ameta G​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any Yamelieva​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kennyqkao​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jjene​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Corpuz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balsy Cada​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cielo Justine Advincula Agao​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Lauren Rinono Ose​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surf.spin.sangria​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay A. Caponpon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua Bren Griarte Ebrada​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zelina Garcia Bal​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frances Marie Gavino​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xcaramanga​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Mike Alcazaren​





> roydex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> migquesada​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roydex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cynhsh​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (Roxas Triangle Towers):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Mason​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richie Finn​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katherine Estolloso​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Escuadro​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just_megan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christophe Jacobson​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanessa Pisalsas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmoore1988​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Crisostomo Zotomayor​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry A. Nacion​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evansville Durana Delantar​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abdulla Murshad​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonçalo Lobo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wayne Lo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik Tammenurm​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jung Yu Jin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eileen Marquez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magic Mika A.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry A. Nacion​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daenk Muh Asri Rasma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernard Beltran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g.byanca​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> 이주미​





thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*

*w/ cranes on top of the building (far right)*



Jose Mari said:


> 이주미​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Four E-Com Centers [3T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*

*w/ cranes on the ground (far right)*



Jose Mari said:


> 이주미​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*











































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jeffbueno02 said:


> Bienjay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael​





Jose Mari said:


> _*(Click on the image below)*_
> 
> Cove Manila​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess A. Saja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle Cedrick Louise Tan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocel Gimenez Kusain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirstie Lorraine Patron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celia Borges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coiibby08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jocel Gimenez Kusain​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




zeichter said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*




















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Lady JezZ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Veranda [4T|12F|res]*
*@ ARCA South Complex, West Bicutan, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's RW Bayshore Residential Resort 1 & 2 [mix|res]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


*MEGAWORLD's The Bayshore Residential Resort 1 (Phase 1)*


















































































*MEGAWORLD's The Bayshore Residential Resort 2 - (Phase 2)*

















*Construction Updates:*

*The Bayshore Residential Resort 2*​


Wowiecruz said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*










Jose Mari said:


> arkipat​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*










> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kidlifevisuals​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharcorpse​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> col_y​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlo Antonio Jao​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## ariannefria

Before the they open the okada Me and my partner planed to buy a condo near the Casino City. the price is still reasonable that time but this time its like double or triple the price after the OKADA open. 

Check how many casino is in the area now. lucky for those who got their place early.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmpBhNy_0Fs&t=3s


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> CVB, on Flickr​





reyvil888 said:


> dccholo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> CVB on Flickr​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (The Curve):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alyona Ksenofontova​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> socallmevenus​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Sanchez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amon Rey Loquere​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sapphyness​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Rabonza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Siddayao​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Herrera​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derric Briones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macky Enriquez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yorikow​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elone Chua Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yessol​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharon Bendavid​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arlowithak​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julliemirl Mendoza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engr. K German​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans





Arca South Aerial Footages (as of end-March 2014)​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*













































*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> thonylao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eyyyrun​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dduckquack​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ej Pajares​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elaxbssn​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MCY's Sky Residence [38F|res]*
*@ Prensa St, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dduckquack​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ej Pajares​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elaxbssn​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHOR LAND's The PrinceView Parksuites [39F|res]*
*@ Quintin Paredes cor Sabino Padilla Sts, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*

Link: Binondo


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dduckquack​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ej Pajares​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elaxbssn​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonextime​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Allen Loretizo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanice Marbella​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*
















*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mark Allen Loretizo​





Jose Mari said:


> Shanice Marbella​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DHMC's DusitD2 Hotel/School [24F|mix]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Shanice Marbella​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Dominique Hipolito​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



kaitaten said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Dominique Hipolito​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Kasara Urban Resort Residences [6T|30F|mix|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Construction Updates:*



> roydex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jun_paulo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roydex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liannegg​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (Shang Salcedo Place):*



Jose Mari said:


> Ancar Lectana Tobes​





Jose Mari said:


> genejoel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daiodaio_seoul​





Jose Mari said:


> shengli0718​





Jose Mari said:


> Elle Bach​





Jose Mari said:


> Oscar Sta. Cruz​





Jose Mari said:


> kinlonfan​





Jose Mari said:


> Nathan Del Rey​





Jose Mari said:


> Jeremy Nelson​





Jose Mari said:


> Vida S Morales​





Jose Mari said:


> Lauren Mosh​





Jose Mari said:


> Rick Sanchez​





Jose Mari said:


> Jay-ar Pingol​





Jose Mari said:


> Jessica Rae Mayo​





Jose Mari said:


> Jaianne Dela Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> designteaorme​





Jose Mari said:


> Chuck Owens​





Jose Mari said:


> Ralph Pagadora​





Jose Mari said:


> krabbypatrck​





Jose Mari said:


> Karla Barbacena​





Jose Mari said:


> Ina Lagamon​





Jose Mari said:


> medanelicious​





Jose Mari said:


> thedailyimmer​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11-27-2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




johannsky said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



bitoy said:


>





> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nernerka​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Csldi​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Pic Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlyn Alonzo Gammad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Ruth Abiera Kyamko
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodong Doña
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nernerka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanderphotographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathleen Mae Machitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linda Simeros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Kim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaikereitheexplorer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tony88981
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean Kyle Ang​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allan Frank Atanacio​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*OKADA Manila - Hop and Drop Schedule and Locations*



ffdeguzman said:


> *AYALA Mall's Glorietta 5 (Makati City)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SM Aura Mall (BGC, Taguig City)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SM Megamall (Ortigas Center, Pasig City)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> SM BF Paranaque Mall (Paranaque City)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manila Chinatown (Binondo, Manila)*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's Westside City Complex (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Resorts World Bayshore - Manila)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Top right w/ cranes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allan Frank Atanacio​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anoushka Ayesha​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellaine Atkins​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cesar Grospe Felipe​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lexus_sphere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mthearosal​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thatmaki​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Santor​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrmh_dvr​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> キャサリン​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meghann Sta. Ines - Hernandez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shermaine Mañoza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kingphi11ip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Bunag​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Santor​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ogin Lopez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lordnivram​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellaine Atkins​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cesar Grospe Felipe​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avril Gonzales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsmechrischinito28​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adriaan Tan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricarter Lockwood Alvarez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maribassig​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iyahthewanderer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerard Elayda​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jet Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Razel Ann​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oagorospeo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (Ore Central):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Gabriel Ciriaco​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christina Yap​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmvolaso​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herbert Lizares​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla Jane Valdez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cindyrealla04​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Rabonza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thatmaki​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Santor​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrmh_dvr​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> キャサリン​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Santor​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raoul Reinoso​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anoushka Ayesha​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlos_smirks​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Lopez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Lester Verceles​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivanlakwatsero​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatsupbgc​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew Varona​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrmh_dvr​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (Ore Central):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean Andre Cantanero​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wacky Masbad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just_in_cairns​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyy_loebis​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarence Girang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wyn Mar Sy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lexus_sphere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mthearosal​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Benitez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boarding_gate101​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Art John Guerra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racquel Riego Laspina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luigi Trinidad​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jed Aaron Salangsang​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikaylah Cruz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeeysonnnnn​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Gulapa III​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcamacho0819​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtheone​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman Lester Talla​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Exquadra Office Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's ArcoVia City Complex [mix|res]*
*@ E. Rodriguez Jr Ave, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



penmanila said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



































IslandSon[/CENTER]

*Scale Models:*



Makati Project said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> Jeremy Nelson​





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ETON's Blakes Tower [46F|res]*
*@ WestEnd Square, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Kroma Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Hyun Woo Kim​





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



tarlacquenoako said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darrel Marcelino​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Marcelino​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Suarez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




agent_008 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


>





agent_008 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> JP Ortega​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's Westside City Complex (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Resorts World Bayshore - Manila)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AHI's Aseana 3 [14F|bpo|off]*
*@ Aseana Business Park, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*

*Top left corner (white wall)*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix/mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ORTIGAS' The Connor [65F|res]*
*@ Connecticut and Ortigas Aves, Greenhills Shopping Center,
San Juan City, Metro Manila* 































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Insular Life Bldg - Redevelopment [14F|off]*
*Ayala Ave & Paseo de Roxas, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*









noorzad_lighting​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> ddevil04​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ddevil04​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ysarafer​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolee Anne Joie Gamboa​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rayne Mariano​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonestime​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




chanlatorre said:


> Mike Alcazaren


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Berniemack Arellano​





jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Corporate Center [2T|17F&26F|off]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati CIty, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Callisto Towers [2T|38F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Solstice Towers [4T|55F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LANDS' The Stiles Enterprise Plaza [2T|28F&33F|off]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*











*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Ayala Malls Circuit & Seda Hotel [5F|15F|mix]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex | Makati City, Metro Manila *













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stelios Kontos​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cloudersoup​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luxuryalac​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phương Nguyễn​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mae Jan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gab Dela Cruz​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimakoextreme​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arpit Rastogi​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joirey Sumimba​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isaac Mor​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romain Meteyer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aiviephan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cenk Meric​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Joy C​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allan Luna​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel Faye Almojuela​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(Click on the image below)*
> 
> Isaac Mor​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isaac Mor​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romain Meteyer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aiviephan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cenk Meric​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Joy C​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allan Luna​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel Faye Almojuela​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isaac Mor​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romain Meteyer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cenk Meric​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allan Luna​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isaac Mor​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romain Meteyer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cenk Meric​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (On-Hold)*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isaac Mor​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romain Meteyer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cenk Meric​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's Westside City Complex - (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Resorts World Bayshore Manila)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


> Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ANCHOR LAND's Monarch Parksuites [4T|17F(2)&16F(2)|res]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Paranaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREEN ASIA's GLAS Tower [42F|mix|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> its_chadngaylag​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [57F|com]*
*@ Ruby Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>





Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Cyberscape Gamma [37F|bpo|ofc]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Topaz & Ruby Rds, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>





Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Forbes Media Tower [35F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



rand-e said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ruthdzn​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zedrikeurope​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayin Rivera​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lane Buenaflor​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One & Two Paseo [2T|34F|off]*
*(formerly One & Two Woodside Ave)*
*@ E. Rodriguez Ave, C5 Road, Arcovia Complex, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDC's Menarco Tower [32F|com]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrmh_dvr​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ana Mae Bulao​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinibinicologne​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annabeth_granger_jaymeh23​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hendra Xu​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



kommrad said:


> icamenpink​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johann Lee​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jepcai​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Desabille, RPm​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessica_hmh​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kevleeeeee​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alissa Paula Gamol​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monique Mendoza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anna_makhk​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorderon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merril Yu​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JM Chua​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sinakolan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Танюша Сметанникова​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ansary Cosain​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathleen Ruiz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinanatography​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelangelo Meriales​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelangelo Meriales​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1)[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _(Click on the images below)_
> 
> gnihcnave
> 
> 
> Okada Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> callmesavsimpson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claris Jomales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dodgers2575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaloi DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geraldine Joy Dela Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting Design Inc.​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's Santolan Town Plaza [3F|mix]*
*@ Santolan Rd, San Juan City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Trees Residences [19T|7F|mix|res]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



thethirtysixth said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Clemente​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imangelxx​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renz Estabillo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*









[/CENTER]

*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minsang9408​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Gerwin De las Alas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joven Grace​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'al/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidy_pampy​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shara Ochava​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence Manga​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June Han​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Breeze Residences [40F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> weedkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weedkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> weedkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weedkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weedkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weedkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weedkiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MILLENIUM's Nexgen Tower [11F|com]*
*@ EDSA Ext, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Joson​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marben Leal​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Uy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Calpito​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrmh_dvr​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Marcelino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - North Tower [30F|mix]*
*@ 32nd St cor 11th Ave, Park Triangle Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila Park Triangle Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mardilyn Gomez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romm Pacis​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camille Dajay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paularies32​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan San Juan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jay_dailygram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhij Sarenas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> century_properties_phil​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toyota Seiji​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sydney Claire Jone​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Zhang​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony Romblon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*PICAR's Movenpick Makati Hotel [74F|hot]*
*@ Picar Place, Kalayaan Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paularies32​
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST ALABANG's Parkway Corporate Center [32F|mix|off]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1)[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jeffbueno02 said:


> Jeric​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*GRIFFINSTONE's One Griffinstone [17F|bpo|off]*
*@ Commerce Ave cor Spectrum Midway, Filinvest, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> muchosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> muchosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|N(43F)+S(41F)|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*EMPIRE EAST's Pioneer Woodlands [6T|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITYLAND's Pines Peak Tower [2T|27F|res*]
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jerrybascon said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 012389​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 012389​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 012389​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 012389​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (Ecoprime Tower):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*(Click on the image below)*_
> 
> 
> AJ Mathews​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vincent Espiritu​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jet Navarro​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jude Virtudes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracia Monique Francisco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael "Casty" Castañeda​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjo Cabarro​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> bryperrr​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



































IslandSon[/CENTER]

*Scale Models:*



Makati Project said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel J. Martin​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy Escalada​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manuel Kähr​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Extreme bottom left*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiny_photographs​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joolreeyah​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Cabs​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iris Hernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desi Arana​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rinashuff​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> madratz​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*ROCKWELL PRIMARIES' East Bay Residences [10T|mix|res]*
*@ East Service Rd (SLEX), Sucat, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*









*Render Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> *Aerial View*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Retail Row*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clubhouse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Building Features*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jude Virtudes​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manilamoney​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDC's Menarco Tower [32F|com]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Johanna Bibit​





Jose Mari said:


> Jude Virtudes​



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Earl Jason N Aragon​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> kostia_ua​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*













































*Construction Updates:*



Batang_genio said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MCY's Sky Residence [38F|res]*
*@ Prensa St, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*




































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Batang_genio said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SUNTRUST's Asmara [3T|34F|res]*
*@ E. Rodriguez Ave., Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































​
*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1)[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jeffbueno02 said:


> Prince​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Malls Vertis North [mall]*
*@ Vertis North City Center Complex*
*EDSA North, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


> Joey Gando​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kriset_kaye​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nan L.M.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fibortan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> christianbederico on Flickr​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's St. Moritz Private Estate [2T|8F|res]*
*@ McKinley West, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*






































































*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans





Arca South Aerial Footages

















*Render Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Maple Place [1T(7F)&2T(6F)|res]​*
*@ Molave Ave cor Acacia Ave, Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









































































*DMCI Homes*​
*Construction Updates:*



TheUninvited said:


> *Aspen Building*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Linden Building*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*



































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



pigchow said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Madison Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



pigchow said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Jam Jimenez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alvin Manaloto​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's The St. Francis Towers [2T|60F|res]*
*@ at Shangri-La Place, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Wright​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shmarcus​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place Tower & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Wright​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddygram​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> metrosocietyph​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shmarcus​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> nhymiiiiell​





ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mel Carrell​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Wright​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mel Carrell​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddygram​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> metrosocietyph​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therealmaan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana Pet​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kze3110​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abegailmd​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Corporate & Residential Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> neil_abcn​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> neil_abcn​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zann Verano Aquino​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beatrice Villaflor​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*

























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Zann Verano Aquino​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DHMC's DusitD2 Hotel/School [24F|mix]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Zann Verano Aquino​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zann Verano Aquino​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hannah Patricia Pangilinan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence Manga​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien Residences [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Robert R Buñales​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenn Erese​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iliwanagj​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jean Rauwers​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby Orillosa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelangelo Meriales​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youyeon85
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blessy Olandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dane Lopez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annahyeseon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raina Cheng​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamhera​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flo_fonzes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence Manga​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Feliz [mix|mall]*
*@ Marcos Hwy, Brgy Dela Paz, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>





> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamjonborillo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> papa_rhod​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arlo Hansen​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo Hermosa, CPA​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renz Carlo Uson​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23shun_base​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rico Mocon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence Manga​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> dccholo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gian Garcia​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bjorn Cordova​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco Hernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Francis Gutierrez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Solstice Towers [4T|55F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Francis Gutierrez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bjorn Cordova​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco Hernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Corporate Center [2T|17F&26F|off]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati CIty, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Coco Hernandez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edi Loyola​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Lin Gau​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rangga Bimantara Antawisastra​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tj Davocol​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rene Guidote​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rae Allado​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [31F|off]*
*@ 11th Ave, Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jasmin Piedad​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> janellezai​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*

























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> janellezai​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> janellezai​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



































IslandSon[/CENTER]

*Scale Models:*



Makati Project said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



jezhang said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wii.kun​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank der Meister​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its.kezz​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fattybatman​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mitor​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla Mae Macaraeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria Pf​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Suarez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/kg.hernandez/
> itsmebojotheexplorer​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fattybatman​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Suarez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's One Serendra (Phase 2) *
*East Tower [41F|res] and West Tower [50F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/kg.hernandez/
> itsmebojotheexplorer​


[/QUOTE]

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle David Abenza​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staydiversified​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vibaljr​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Paguirigan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHOR LAND's The PrinceView Parksuites [39F|res]*
*@ Quintin Paredes cor Sabino Padilla Sts, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*

Link: Binondo



















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle David Abenza​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staydiversified​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vibaljr​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Paguirigan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MCY's Sky Residence [38F|res]*
*@ Prensa St, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*




































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle David Abenza​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> staydiversified​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vibaljr​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Paguirigan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> vibaljr​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

^^ ^^

*DMCI HOMES' Infina Towers [2T|40F|res]*
*@ Aurora Blvd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI HOMES' The Celandine [46F|res]*
*A. Bonifacio Ave, Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI HOMES' Prisma Residences [3T|42F|res]*
*@ Pasig Blvd cor. C5 Road, Brgy. Bagong Ilog, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> 5/4/2017


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (Century Pacific Tower):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April Nicolette Montes​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Lian​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kicksmashpop​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jefrey L. Apuli​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariamariarit​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rica Villajuan Ramos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeux Castore​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie Carandang​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iliwanagj​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa Cordon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odinhood​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paudaexplorer​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rica Villajuan Ramos​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariamariarit​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iliwanagj​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinoyguyguide​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa Cordon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paudaexplorer​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April Nicolette Montes​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kicksmashpop​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariamariarit​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeux Castore​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iliwanagj​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa Cordon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jefrey L. Apuli​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paudaexplorer​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariamariarit​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa Cordon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paudaexplorer​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1)[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*










jeffbueno02 said:


> InsiderPH​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> © Vibaljr​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Ghel Angeli Fontanilla Aberin​





Jose Mari said:


> Alexa Bui​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers BGC 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Verte [2T|29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Turf BGC [2T|37F|mix|res]*
*@ 34th cor 9th Aves, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ernest John Talusan​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



pigchow said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest John Talusan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odinhood​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay-R Escuadro-Ygoña​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



pigchow said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odinhood​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay-R Escuadro-Ygoña​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> amibeethoven​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates [Three E-com Center (U/C)]:*



JulZ said:


> serena_couture​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Center [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> serena_couture​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*









noorzad_lighting​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> thomasian​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Fairway Terraces [17F|res]*
*besides Villamor Golf Course, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*


























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's The Celandine Residences [47F|res]*
*@ A Bonifacio, Balintawak, Balingasa, Quezon City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI Homes' Calathea Place [4T|12F(2)+8F(2)|res]*
*Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
*(A resort type condominium with Modern-Tropical look inspired architectural theme)*











*Leonia and Zebrina Buildings [8F]*


















*Lavender and Marantina Buildings [12F]
*




























































































































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DMCI's Rhapsody Residences [9T|10F(1)&5F(8)|res]*
*@ East Service Rd., Sucat, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*
*Neo-Asian architectural style inspired community*

















































​
*Latest Pic:*








Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Photo Owners* and to all obsessed *SSC Posters* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion/Renovation [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*












































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FILINVEST's Vinia Residences + Versaflats [26F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Bgy. Philam, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



kommrad said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Astrea [6T|18F|mix|res]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Mendoza​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saturdaynikki​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reeveo
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> reeveo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Joseph Carpio​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy Escalada​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsmechrischinito28​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> le_frog99​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinoyguyguide​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Dacutan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nomorepastrami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reigner Dellosa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Tamayo Urbanozo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinoyguyguide​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Tamayo Urbanozo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's The Bellagio Towers [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Joseph Carpio​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsmechrischinito28​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> John Joseph Carpio​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARANETA GROUP's Cyberpark Towers [5T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Araneta Center Cyberpark, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Tower One*









*Tower Two*
















*Vid Tour:*





Melchor Aquino​
*Construction Updates:*



jaredcadz said:


> View from MRT-3 Araneta Center Cubao Station
> 
> *Left: Cyberpark Tower One - Completed
> Right: Cyberpark Tower Two - U/C*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Celine Weckerle​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Celine Weckerle​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayescapades​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Weckerle​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Elnand​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan Malik Peneda​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iliwanagj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant Anne Marcos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayescapades​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou Villarino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meg Rivero​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan Malik Peneda​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayescapades​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou Villarino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayescapades​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou Villarino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jeffbueno02 said:


> Karen​





Jose Mari said:


> *(Click on the images below)*
> 
> okadamanila
> 
> 
> 
> Tanya Rigzin
> 
> 
> Norberto Pascual
> 
> ============================================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabino De Quiros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> izzytugap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Herman N. Gabales II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Llorca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benedictfloyd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanie (Marian Aoa-Panopio)​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



> JulZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dredd Dela Cruz Bumanlag​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JulZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cranesstar​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*









noorzad_lighting​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Micah Noel Ilar Perpetua​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louisse Cayetano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mitor​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*Crane on the far right:*



Jose Mari said:


> Graham Dwyer​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*













































*Construction Updates:*



Batang_genio said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FIRST GOLDEN's Grand Residences España 2 [40F|mix|res]*
*(besides University of Santo Tomas Campus)*
*@ University Belt, Lacson cor España, Sampaloc, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CAMELLA's 878 España [37F|res]*
*@ University Belt, Tolentino St cor España Ave, Sampaloc, Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Pic Updates:*


























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Brixton Place [2T|46F|res]*
*Brixton cor Fairlane Sts, Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*


























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Fairway Terraces [17F|res]*
*besides Villamor Golf Course, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*





















































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI HOMES' Infina Towers [2T|40F|res]*
*@ Aurora Blvd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*












































































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's The Celandine Residences [47F|res]*
*@ A Bonifacio, Balintawak, Balingasa, Quezon City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*












































Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Brio Tower [37F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Gudalupe Viejo, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*





















































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*DMCI HOMES' Lumiere Residences [3T|N(42F)+W(37F)+E(36F)|res]*
*Pasig Blvd cor. Shaw Blvd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*

*East Tower*


















*West Tower*


















*North Tower*
















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|N(43F)+S(41F)|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*

*South Tower*


















*North Tower*







Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*Solo Tower [14F|mix|pro]*
*Commerce Ave, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GRIFFINSTONE's One Griffinstone [17F|bpo|off]*
*@ Commerce Ave cor Spectrum Midway, Filinvest, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sosaandsons​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Salboro​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Carrillo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Tiama Llagas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noemeeshyrlyn​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sosaandsons​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Salboro​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Eight Forbes Town Road Golf View Residences [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Marc Salboro​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's The Bellagio Towers [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Forbes Town Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Marc Salboro​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Marc Salboro​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Francis Co


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FRABELLE's Frabelle Salcedo [14F|com]*
*Bautista St cor Tordesillas St, Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jeffbueno02 said:


> Hamid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuj​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*PSA's Philippine Statistics Authority (PSA) Tower [23F|off]*
*PSA Complex, East Ave, Diliman, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Circulo Verde [mix|res]* 
*@ Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



cool_78 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [57F|com]*
*@ Ruby Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*KEYLAND's 110 Benavidez [31F|res]*
*110 Benavidez St, Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Model:*








*Project Updates:*



jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


































[/CENTER]

*Scale Models:*



Makati Project said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anton Estrada​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seninsore​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> florentinaiwina​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jefferyi said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Rizel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsmechrischinito28​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> shaKEIRa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaKEIRa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shaKEIRa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Ph Man said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa Jan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin Realon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bhelle Bartido​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngtendertootie​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rashell Abril​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neome Abigail Famy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> applestreudel.inc​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



ArchitectValencia said:


>





ajosh821 said:


> ajosh821​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rashell Abril​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jcy Roldan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngtendertootie​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



ArchitectValencia said:


>





ajosh821 said:


> ajosh821​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rashell Abril​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngtendertootie​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> ajosh821​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rashell Abril​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jcy Roldan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Century City Mall [9F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rashell Abril​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (The Curve):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jefrey I. Apuli​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeselle Cuevas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mz0577​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian Pān​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Tamayo Urbanozo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elaynedelle​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finding_n3wo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> iamd_win​





Jose Mari said:


> Emeil Lacia​



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuyuck42​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine Querubin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btka78​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jun Mendoza​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smileymillie23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghxee Abueg​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earl Jason N Aragon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sergey Fedorov​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rise_not_riz​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Escala Salcedo [36F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> b_two said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b_two said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy Escalada​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purduehellokitty​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> missvagabonda​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mz0577​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niña Riza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dengmnl​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcsoulchopper​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crushyung​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mz0577​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niña Riza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dengmnl​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tano Garbanzos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> dcsoulchopper​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Emmanuel Morales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Einre Castillo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elzonir Broce​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jhun Bayot​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DDPC's Double Dragon Plaza [6T|10F|mix|*
*@ The Meridian Park Complex, EDSA Ext, Pasay City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*



crossboneka said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*









noorzad_lighting​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM City Fairview - Expansion [mall]*
*Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Expansion Update:*



thethirtysixth said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|N(43F)+S(41F)|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*

































































*Construction Updates:*

*South Tower*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix/mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



YuGatBans_Han said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*ROCKWELL's The Arton [3T|35F|30F|25F|res]*
*Katipunan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​



ajosh821 said:


> Rockwell Land​


*Project Updates:*



muchosan said:


> DorisDumlao-Abadilla‏​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aikee Varona​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*

























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aikee Varona​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*DOE/BCDA's Icone Tower [300++m|?F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



boy.turista said:


> Henning Larsen Architects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


​


boy.turista said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the Orig Pic/Vid Owners, to all Forumers and to all Int'l/Pinoy Mods!!! :banana: :cheers:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine Contreras​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KC Medel​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian John Alqueza​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien Residences [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Cham​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giorgia Greco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria Elenita Jadena​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juergen Mayer H.​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Juergen Mayer H.​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qcajperalta​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sepkomikstattoo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juergen Mayer H.​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Juergen Mayer H.​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Juergen Mayer H.​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ArchitectValencia said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*OCLP's GLAS Tower [42F|mix|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> wynngd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wynngd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Cyberscape Gamma [37F|bpo|ofc]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Topaz & Ruby Rds, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*

*Construction Updates:*



> wynngd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wynngd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Sunshine 100 City Plaza [4T|28F|mix]*
*@ Pioneer cor Sheridan Sts, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [57F|com]*
*@ Ruby Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|47F|52F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*

77561013​
*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Bridgetowne Business Park [mix]*
*@ C5, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Render Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*Insular Life Bldg - Redevelopment [14F|off]*
*Ayala Ave & Paseo de Roxas, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


> *Rear View*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Corporate Center [2T|17F&26F|off]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LANDS' The Stiles Enterprise Plaza [2T|28F&33F|off]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*











*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Solstice Towers [4T|55F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Gentry Residences [46F|res]*
*Valero St, Bel-Air, Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



> TUG77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TUG77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*Chinatown Oasis [48F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna St & Muelle de Binondo, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*









Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*Omni Gardens [41F|res]*
*@ Ongpin St, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*









Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's One Wilson Square [38F|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*WEE COMM's Centro Tower [26F|res]*
*N. Domingo St, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*CREC's Citic Tower [28F|res]*
*@ Don Manuel Agregado St, Banawe, Quezon City, Metro Manila*
*(2nd Chinatown of Metro Manila)*













































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Malls Vertis North [mall]*
*@ Vertis North City Center Complex*
*EDSA North, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Pics (Ayala Malls Vertis North Mall):*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Pics (Ayala Malls Vertis North Mall):*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



maximalvelocity said:


> *Tower 3*
> 
> 
> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Lhei Trinidad​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aura Exposures Photography​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daeniurantoni​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien Residences [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joanna Cuenco​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juergen Mayer H​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juergen Mayer H.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joanna Cuenco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katrina Valera​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joanna Cuenco​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joanna Cuenco​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffreyccyr​n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avi Alonzo Villaralbo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seo_leejun_oman​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joel Ong​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juergen Mayer H.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatima Janine Dela Rosa Bundac​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garrett Zimmer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Tamayo Urbanozo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanakadatuan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twenty8eighty9​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joanna Cuenco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellyn Ong Villar​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reblph​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Pader​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sundz15​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*The Crossing [49F|mix|res]*
*@ Chino Roces Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avi Alonzo Villaralbo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seo_leejun_oman​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joel Ong​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juergen Mayer H.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twenty8eighty9​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Pader​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sundz15​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*

























*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avi Alonzo Villaralbo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seo_leejun_oman​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twenty8eighty9​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Pader​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sundz15​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DHMC's DusitD2 Hotel/School [24F|mix]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avi Alonzo Villaralbo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twenty8eighty9​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmanuel Pader​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sundz15​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*Hive Tower [51F|mix|off]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy bet 9th Ave & 10th Ave, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



chanlatorre said:


>


*Location Map:*



q9 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*CLARK QUAY's The Urban Block [19F|mix]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy bet 10th Ave & 11th Ave, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































































































WTA Design Studio​
*Location Map:*

*Right Side of the Hive Tower:*



q9 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*





















































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*Legaspi Tower 1 [40F|res]*
*@ Legaspi, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



anakngpasig said:


> LPPA Design Group​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*Manila City Mall Complex [3T(35F+30F+15F)|mix|mall|gov|off|res]*
*Calle Arroceros, City of Manila*​



pinoyako2010 said:


> LPPA Design​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



dexterswift said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Breeze Residences [40F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*TLDC's Torre Lorenzo Malvar [42F|res]
Malate, City of Manila*​



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*AYALA LAND's Flats 5th Avenue [16F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



thomasian said:


> Visionary Architecture​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*AMARANTHE' [9T|mix|res]*
*East Service Rd., Bicutan, Parañaque City*


















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*QC Twin Tower [2T|30F|res]*
*K-8th, West Kamias, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*University Home [36F|res]*
*@ University Belt Manila*
*P. Margal cor Dos Castillas Sts, City of Manila*​



thomasian said:


> jogassociates​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*G-Net-1 [35F|mix]*
*@ Greenfield District, Sheridan St cor Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*​



thomasian said:


> jogassociates​









Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS COMMUNITIES' Chimes Greenhills [40F|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*



























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*C-5 MANSIONS' Ridgewood Towers Premier [31F|res]*
*C5 Rd, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexoanimaignis​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Lee Maligaya​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyndsayxx​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mode_andreblanc​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP Ocariz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R-Jay Lawrence Aquino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoebe Francisco​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie Gampon Cardenas Jr, RN​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffry Ramos​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hidekimo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Schuengel​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaf_abramoviz​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Charlotte Scott​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ST FRANCIS SQUARE's BSA Twin Towers [2T|55F|condotel]*
*@ St. Francis Square, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Michael Buenaventura​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*KEPPEL/SM PRIME's BDO Corporate Center [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Michael Buenaventura​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Michael Buenaventura​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's AMA Tower Residences [34F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Michael Buenaventura​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Corporate & Residential Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Brixjohn said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Mark Angelo Roma​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria Sports Tower 2 [2T|46F|res]*
*(formerly NSJB's Victoria Station II)*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*

*Left Side of the SkySuites*



Jose Mari said:


> Mark Angelo Roma​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Brixjohn said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Mark Angelo Roma​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Malls Vertis North [mall]*
*@ Vertis North City Center Complex*
*EDSA North, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Brixjohn said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*FILINVEST's One Filinvest [35F|com|u/c]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*​



ajosh821 said:


> BCI Asia​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FILINVEST's Bali Oasis - Phase 2 [4T|5F|res]*
*Marcos Hwy, Brgy Santolan, Pasig City, Metro Manila*
*Balinese-inspired theme architecture* 































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charli Smith​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Dhen Dela Cruz Domagtoy​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*




































































































































































Frank Callaghan​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



ArchitectValencia said:


> ArchitectValencia​





cool_78 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

^^ ^^

*Pic Updates (The Gramercy Residences):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan Jason Yap​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jervis Salvador
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bradford Adkins, MSCIS​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Gillen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaku Nakamura​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jsalas210​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginoslopez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wahico​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Sanjose​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



ArchitectValencia said:


> ArchitectValencia​





cool_78 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*Legaspi Tower 1 [40F|res]*
*@ Legaspi, Makati City, Metro Manila*























































LPPA Design Group​
[/QUOTE]

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Newport City Complex - Expansion [mix]*
*Across NAIA Airport Terminal 3, Pasay City, Metro Manila*











*The Residential Resort*









*The Parkside Villas*









*The Palmtree*









*The Palmtree Two*









*81 Newport Blvd*









*101 Newport Blvd*









*150 Newport Blvd*






















































> *Phase 1 Expansion:*
> 
> *Belmont Luxury Hotel [10F|condotel] (Completed)*





> *Phase 2 Expansion:*
> 
> *Marriott Hotel Annex - West Wing [10F|hot] (Completed)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Marriott Grand Ballroom [mix|hot] (Completed)*





> *Phase 3 Expansion:*
> 
> *Hilton Manila Hotel [7F|hot] (Topped Off)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAXIMS Hotel Annex - Extension [7F|hot] (Topped Off)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHERATON Manila Hotel [7F|hot] (Topped Off)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NAIA3 Terminal Bridgeway (Topped Off)*



























*Pic Updates:*



> *SHERATON Manila Hotel (Topped Off)*​
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kento Shimizu​
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


































[/CENTER]

*Scale Models:*



Makati Project said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenta Shimizu​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rii_ku​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl Asuncion​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*



































*Project Update:*



ajosh821 said:


> Ayala Land Premier​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LANDS' The Stiles Enterprise Plaza [2T|28F&33F|off]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*











*Scale Model:*








*Project Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Alveo Land​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Greenbelt Hamilton [2T|31F+32F|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sebastian Black Dolor​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erlyn Nagun​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhope1004​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Coppola​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akosiprinceandrew​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imdionski​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naoami Yamaguchi​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn Buddha​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhekkiss​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Licia Yoo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propertiesforsalephilippines​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rod Escalada​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debby Hamac​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instamussmuss​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Arnel Domingo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryerson Exconde​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Sebastian Black Dolor​





Jose Mari said:


> Erlyn Nagun​





Jose Mari said:


> jhope1004​





Jose Mari said:


> akosiprinceandrew​





Jose Mari said:


> imdionski​





Jose Mari said:


> Diane Coppola​





Jose Mari said:


> Hazel Cunanan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naoami Yamaguchi​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*DOE/BCDA's Icone Tower [300++m|?F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Vid Tour:*



anakngpasig said:


> 220590593​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> cleverpensfatywines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosalie Chavez Sumague​





Jose Mari said:


> reeveo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> purplejupiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplejupiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplejupiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplejupiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplejupiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

^^ ^^

*Pic Updates (Two and Three Central):*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rhatomi​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrisha Deanne Santos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chooweytoffee​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ultraelectromagneticfacepalm​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louie Alipat​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juliet Nicole J. Luteria​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsjaneprilmay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Canonigo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> melchloelialim​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Heidenreich​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trish_n_chips​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genold Bañares​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivanhook.25​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjo Cabarro​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> papa_u_gee​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Racho​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Jayson de Jesus​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Paulo Q. Prats​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tezah Zulueta​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Racho​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Jayson de Jesus​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tezah Zulueta​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Alvarez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Lim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nica A. Catubay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Anne Vite​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lester Pascua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odel Hernandez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jullie Cuison​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janel Favila​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ying Lv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> richearthjewelry​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jeffbueno02 said:


> Jonx​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARANETA GROUP's Cyberpark Towers [5T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Araneta Center Cyberpark, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Tower One (Completed)*









*Tower Two (U/C)*
















*Vid Tour:*





Melchor Aquino​
*Construction Updates:*

*Tower 2*



> jaredcadz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaredcadz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> *Novotel Suites* and *Iguazú Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Livingstone Tower*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picoy Cruz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ava Gornell​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djinvoke​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHOR LAND's The PrinceView Parksuites [39F|res]*
*@ Quintin Paredes cor Sabino Padilla Sts, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*

Link: Binondo


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picoy Cruz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ava Gornell​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djinvoke​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MCY's Sky Residence [38F|res]*
*@ Prensa St, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*




































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ava Gornell​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djinvoke​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ava Gornell​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinel Esguerra​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yourmajesty_b​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander Olitan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Julian Almario Locsin​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDC's Menarco Tower [32F|com]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinel Esguerra​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yourmajesty_b​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander Olitan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itscyrildude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Julian Almario Locsin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erwin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart Cordova​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michaelangelo Abelo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay-R Escuadro-Ygoña​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marjun Esguerra​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy Galacgac​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne Nuesca​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> _(Click on the image below)_
> 
> govlloyd​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinel Esguerra​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yourmajesty_b​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander Olitan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itscyrildude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Julian Almario Locsin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erwin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart Cordova​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michaelangelo Abelo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay-R Escuadro-Ygoña​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marjun Esguerra​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy Galacgac​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne Nuesca​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whatsupbgc​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynne Nuesca​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Extreme Right*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2kdftv
> 
> _(Click on the image below)_
> 
> govlloyd​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FLI PREMIERE's Bristol [40F|res]*
*@ Parkway Place, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST ALABANG's Parkway Corporate Center [32F|mix|off]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>





muchosan said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GRIFFINSTONE's One Griffinstone [17F|bpo|off]*
*@ Commerce Ave cor Spectrum Midway, Filinvest, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





thomasian said:


> *Sakura Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kirov Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Proscenium Residences*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lincoln Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thomasian​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (The Proscenium):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jorljarl​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chih Hua Hsiao​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne Dane​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's Westside City Complex - (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Resorts World Bayshore Manila)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:
[/QUOTE]


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> Fung Yu​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*

*Construction behind The Rise Makati: *







Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Forbes Media Tower [35F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AYALA LAND/FBDC's The Flats BGC [16F|dorm]*
*@ 5th Ave, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



thomasian said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



q9 said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [31F|off]*
*@ 11th Ave, Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



i_shield said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*































































*Pic Updates:*



i_shield said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Gold Residences [45F|Res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



i_shield said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Park Vertis [2T|36F|48F|res|u/c]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DATA LAND's The Olive Place [2T|50F|48F|mix|res]*
*Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































Construction Updates:



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IBP/ORTIGAS' IBP Tower [26F|bpo|off]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*









[/CENTER]

*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'al/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> ​





Kintoy said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (Century Pacific Tower):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johndnotjandi​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaylachin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelgin De Los Santos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caaarll​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donofthenorth​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodel Salingsing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernithethird​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (World Plaza):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johndnotjandi​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaylachin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelgin De Los Santos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caaarll​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donofthenorth​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodel Salingsing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bernithethird​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caaarll​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodel Salingsing​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaylachin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelgin De Los Santos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*The ASCOTT LTD's Ascott BGC Manila [31F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rodel Salingsing​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*THE NET GROUP's Net Park [48F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rodel Salingsing​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>





mhek said:


> by 012389 on Flickr
> 
> 
> by 012389 on Flickr​





chanlatorre said:


>





MXMJ said:


>





> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*HORIZON LAND's Peninsula Garden Midtown Homes [8T|10-20F|res]*
*@ Pres. Quirino Ave. Ext., Paco, Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*HORIZON LAND's Palm Beach Villas 1 [2T|17F|mix|res]*
*@ ParkMet Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*

















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*TLDC's Torre Lorenzo Malate [45F|res]*
*@ Malvar St, Malate, City of Manila*































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Restoration*

*NCCA's Manila Metropolitan Theater - Restoration [oth]*
*@ Liwasang Bonifacio, Mehan Garden, Padre Burgos Ave. cor Arroceros St., Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*






*Restoration Master Plans:*



chanlatorre said:


> METamorphosis​


*Restoration Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> METamorphosis​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*One Prime Tower (BMW Showroom)[12F|com]*
*Alabang-Zapote Rd, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*​



> muchosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muchosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Feliz [mix|mall]*
*@ Marcos Hwy, Brgy Dela Paz, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEDIA QUEST's TV5 Studio Complex [oth]*
*@ Pioneer St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



cool_78 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



cool_78 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Corporate & Residential Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



walrus357 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



walrus357 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Cyberscape Gamma [37F|bpo|ofc]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Topaz & Ruby Rds, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



cool_78 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> *Lolong* - Guinness World Record "World's largest crocodile in captivity" [measured 6.17 m (20 ft 3 in), and weighed 1,075 kg (2,370 lb)]
> Lolong from Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aissa Domingo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Gentry Residences [46F|res]*
*Valero St, Bel-Air, Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



TUG77 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*



































IslandSon[/CENTER]

*Scale Models:*



Makati Project said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> annesaidoh​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHOR LAND's The PrinceView Parksuites [39F|res]*
*@ Quintin Paredes cor Sabino Padilla Sts, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*

Link: Binondo


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> annesaidoh​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [31F|off]*
*@ 11th Ave, Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Aijalon Roxas​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> rival_ram​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



woodenbug said:


>





Batang_genio said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> rival_ram​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Arjay Gever​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Gamorot​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver Chem​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanthedefiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KD Tumlos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xir_version3​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan Miguel Escudero​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megabox88​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Sunshine 100 City Plaza [4T|28F|mix]*
*@ Pioneer cor Sheridan Sts, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



cool_78 said:


>





> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|N(43F)+S(41F)|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



cool_78 said:


>





> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*




















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(Click on the image below)*
> 
> tonichi.edeza​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allan Longoria​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mabsiedoodledundee​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Jay​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> papa_u_gee​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Bonita​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ace Bonita​





jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*ASCOTT's Harvard Suites Tower - Manila [40F|mix|condormitel]*
*Taft Ave cor Quirino, City of Manila*



























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Avila Towers [2T|41F+25F|res]*
*@ Calle Industria, Bagumbayan, Circulo Verde Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





agent_008 said:


> emoji539​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





agent_008 said:


> emoji539​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*



































































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





agent_008 said:


> emoji539​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insiderph​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expat_ph​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> expat_ph​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insiderph​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expat_ph​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> sunsetatglobetower​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*





















































*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



MXMJ said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (The Suites):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vin Orias​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ced.531​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerzon Amor Cañolas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenine Bagos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amy Remo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosablusa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Follin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coco Hernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tristan Lugtu Trajano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daemi009​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan Zhai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> parallaxerror​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Dhen Dela Cruz Domagtoy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamzanne​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Sunico​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdedc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dane Richard Panganiban​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy Delos Santos Mamaradlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drie Lim​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



MXMJ said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renee Salonga​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryanxhoward​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youllaa Xandrea Angalot​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Bolisay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Caba​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



MXMJ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Malls Vertis North [mall]*
*@ Vertis North City Center Complex*
*EDSA North, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



silentwave said:


>





silentwave said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARANETA GROUP's Cyberpark Towers [5T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Araneta Center Cyberpark, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Tower One (Completed)*









*Tower Two (U/C)*
















*Vid Tour:*





Melchor Aquino​
*Construction Updates:*



> *Tower 2*
> 
> 
> jaredcadz said:
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> perlern​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's The St. Francis Towers [2T|60F|res]*
*@ at Shangri-La Place, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> perlern​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place Tower & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> perlern​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|N(43F)+S(41F)|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



mon_dy said:


>





azumiii said:


>





jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Sunshine 100 City Plaza [4T|28F|mix]*
*@ Pioneer cor Sheridan Sts, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>





jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*

















































































​
*Construction Update:*



Jose Mari said:


> Richard Soriano​





Jose Mari said:


> Jose Bayani Baylon​





Jose Mari said:


> Diana Nonisa y Tabug​





Jose Mari said:


> *Arsi Baltazar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus Lindgren​





Jose Mari said:


> Jerry A. Nacion​





Jose Mari said:


> irene1422​





Jose Mari said:


> Nikki de Asis​





Jose Mari said:


> Vlad Florea​





Jose Mari said:


> Kaisser Vince​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Prinz Eisenherz

Fascinating Manila! Looks like a real construction boom.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Gentry Residences [46F|res]*
*Valero St, Bel-Air, Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jhon-jhon Pactoranan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hansen Lim​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weidaj1017​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lance Andal​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bench Christian Wico Mendoza​





chanlatorre said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Pic Updates:*



> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JA Conanan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Antonio Lopez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (The Rise Makati):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sergio Santiago De Leon​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vincent Martin Magbanua Laciste​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerome Aniceto​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mz0577​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan Hernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jyrosh Escobilla​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhice​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhice​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tynie Asprec​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

*Another construction behind The Rise Makati*


jezhang said:


>



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (Air Residences):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sergio Santiago De Leon​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vincent Martin Magbanua Laciste​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerome Aniceto​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mz0577​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan Hernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhice​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tynie Asprec​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ETON's Belton Place [5T|41F|res]*
*@ Belton Square, Yakal St, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerome Aniceto​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhice​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tynie Asprec​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*


































[/CENTER]

*Scale Models:*



Makati Project said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ronnie Richard​





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​





chanlatorre said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Vinny Poon​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Wilson Esguerra​





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kazushi Ito​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jafermuksan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im.ingenui​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lance Baquiran​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expat_ph​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzy Fel Baranda​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobert Gallos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totallyjoed​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mic De Roxas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emi Japitana​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lifebyjanine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan Miguel Escudero​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregorio G. Lugay III
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joana Rivera Reyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuch Y Sin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vitpilen​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan Miguel Escudero​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Euden Valdez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pat Bernal​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Em Fonacier​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



shaKEIRa said:


>





TUG77 said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> *26 June 2017* (this project is freakin' huge! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _own photos_


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (Ayala Triangle Gardens):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin Hood​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hooeyspewer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mr.dudud​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluern23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AL Espejo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lex Librea​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magnaphotonic​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabrina Cabrera​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cee_xmas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Jones Santiago​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dru West​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Bolivar​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hiro19821129​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sylwia_0007​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joan_irn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Navarro​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arsi Baltazar​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angeline Co​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasperong​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luciseestheworld​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeddybear777​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasper Bondad​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shana Aguirre​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginoslopez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine Thompson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerlyn Petilos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timo Edsel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> traveling_dreamer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhiiieevinas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mara Wayne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus Lindgren​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thilo Aguilar​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadianwebguy83​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Shania Reyes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [31F|off]*
*@ 11th Ave, Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renz Bulseco​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kumakox0​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamengr_jon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renz Bulseco​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kumakox0​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamengr_jon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*




















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(Click on the image below)*
> 
> Jacky Larua​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shairalyn Manalo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> expat_ph​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikhaella Rivera​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monique Astillero​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allan Longoria​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oagorospeo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louie Aquino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion and Renovation*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*



JulZ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*



JulZ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARANETA GROUP's Cyberpark Towers [5T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Araneta Center Cyberpark, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Tower One (Completed)*









*Tower Two (U/C)*
















*Vid Tour:*





Melchor Aquino​
*Construction Updates:*

*Tower 2*



jaredcadz said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS/FEDERAL LAND's Axis Residences [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*DOE/BCDA's Icone Tower [300++m|?F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Vid Tour:*



anakngpasig said:


> 220590593​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> iamjonborillo​





chanlatorre said:


>





MXMJ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



jhomai14 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _(Click on the image below)_
> 
> Karla Soleille C. Dela Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will.sunnyside​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _(Click on the image below)_
> 
> Karla Soleille C. Dela Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will.sunnyside​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> _(Click on the image below)_
> 
> Karla Soleille C. Dela Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will.sunnyside​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*Insular Life Bldg - Redevelopment [14F|off]*
*Ayala Ave & Paseo de Roxas, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ETON's Blakes Tower [46F|res]*
*@ WestEnd Square, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*









noorzad_lighting​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Pic Updates:*



> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*ADEZ/RTKL's Commonwealth BPO Complex [mix]*
*Commonwealth Ave, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




























​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|47F|52F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township, Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*

77561013​
*Construction Updates (Tower 2):*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*PRA/UAA's City Of Pearl - Reclamation Project[mix]*
*(407.42 Hectares of reclaimed land)*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


*“The biggest One Belt, One Road (OBOR) project between China and the Philippines, will begin this year August 2017 an extensive reclamation project that will give rise to a utopian mixed-use development off the coast of Manila”*













































_*Scale model of the New Manila Bay – City of Pearl*_



























_*The City of Pearl’s retail component will be a Riverfront Shopping Promenade.*_









_*The City of Pearl marina*_



































































































​
*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



chestersim said:


> Ho & Partners Architects - hpa​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREEN ASIA's GLAS Tower [42F|mix|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ETON's Cyberpod Centris Five [25F|bpo|off]*
*@ Eton Centris Complex, North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Exxa and Zeta Towers [2T|20F|bpo|off]*
*@ Bridgetowne Business Park Complex, C5, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Additional Render:*

















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dadale02​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 92I2I5​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmina Macasada​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjclaravall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venus Bingkai Mitch​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hiro19821129​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonathan Sy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine Thompson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerlyn Petilos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEYLAND's 110 Benavidez [31F|res]*
*110 Benavidez St, Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Model:*








*Render Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Gentry Residences [46F|res]*
*Valero St, Bel-Air, Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*

















*Render Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


*Construction Updates:*



firebender said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Forbes Media Tower [35F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*



































*Project Update:*



cocopops said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> iamd_win​





Jose Mari said:


> Love Paet​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1)[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jeffbueno02 said:


> Joseph​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ttm0311 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*REGALIA GROUP's The Regalia Park Residences - Tower C [35F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> That u/c to the right of Amaia Skies Cubao on this photo...


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engel Dela Cruz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mic-mic Gelbolingo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Pimentel​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GAC's GLAS Tower [42F|bpo|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ren Abary​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosemarie Caliso, CSP​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Manuel​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handsupjonah​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floro Mark Davis​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anakngpasig said:


> dadale02​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim Lucas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la.vanille​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elgin D.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leandro.mnl​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elgin D.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leandro.mnl​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​





Jose Mari said:


> rafaxmcbride​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jana Buensalida​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Giulio Formicola​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Giulio Formicola​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mark Pimentel​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Corporate & Residential Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Wayne Lee​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsmekeenji​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Wayne Lee​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsmekeenji​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien Residences [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Sher Timbol​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Nargatan Famin​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jryouji_ph​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benj Delos Santos​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ericka Cruz​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Sy​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cj Trambulo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Sorallo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Nicole Mendez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fmvgno​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ST FRANCIS SQUARE's BSA Twin Towers [2T|55F|condotel]*
*@ St. Francis Square, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



> roydex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> travel.wise.wild​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle A. S. Morales​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*KEPPEL/SM PRIME's BDO Corporate Center [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reggie Pinlac​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle A. S. Morales​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> travel.wise.wild​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




roydex said:


> travel.wise.wild​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reggie Pinlac​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle A. S. Morales​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> travel.wise.wild​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




roydex said:


> travel.wise.wild​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> todjikid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> todjikid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bryann Estrella​





Jose Mari said:


> Allan Longoria​





Jose Mari said:


> Ada Gonzalez​





Jose Mari said:


> kaikai_1002​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1)[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tibz Aligato​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okada Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arch. Irish Dichoso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony P. Abanilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jy___0800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handydandiee
> 
> _(Click on the image below)_
> 
> Okada Manila​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> gregprivatevillaandpool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banots27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pkos29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moriong_lagalag03​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*

















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's One Filinvest [35F|com]*
*Ortigas cor ADB Ave and Sapphire Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Cloverleaf [3T|32F|res]*
*@ The Cloverleaf Complex, Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avida Cloverleaf Balintawak​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Shore 2 Residences [3T|18F|res]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> ayley7​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*New Supreme Court [8F|off|pro]*
*McKinley Hills, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Location Map:*








*Scale Model:*



chestersim said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Pic Updates:*



almightyge888 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Shazzam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazzam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazzam said:
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/VyAVbj]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazzam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazzam2011​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Shazzam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazzam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazzam said:
> 
> 
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/VyAVbj]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazzam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazzam2011​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*[Estancia Mall (completed) + Unimart Supermarket (u/c) + Paragon Entertainment Center (u/c)]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> IMG_0598​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Sandstone [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Portico Complex, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Shazzam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazzam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazzam2011​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Exquadra Office Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> IMG_0603 by Shazzam2011 on Flickr​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> thervexperiance​





anakngpasig said:


> Paul0731​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thervexperiance​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mischell Fuentes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anakngpasig said:


> Paul0731​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Mikaela Tanner​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Casselman​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anakngpasig said:


> Paul0731​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction & Expansion*

*SM PRIME's SM City Fairview - Expansion [mall]*
*Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Expansion Update:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL PRIMARIES' The Vantage at Kapitolyo [2T|33F&31F|res]*
*@ West Capitol Dr cor United St, Pasig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> IMG_0601​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*The Exchange Square Center [51F|off]*
*Exchange Rd cor San Miguel Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Augustine​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remi Wong​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rohini Simon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Dacki Sandiego​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Lumiere Residences [3T|N(42F)+W(37F)+E(36F)|res]*
*Pasig Blvd cor. Shaw Blvd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*
















































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Pajota​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Cyberscape Gamma [37F|bpo|ofc]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Topaz & Ruby Rds, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSON's Cyber Sigma [20F|off]*
*@ Lawton Ave, McKinley West, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NUVOLAND's Nuvo Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Nuvo City Complex, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*

























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Circulo Verde [mix|res]* 
*@ Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Zitan [35F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction & Expansion*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>





dexterswift said:


>





> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALV
> 
> *Landmark Alabang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCP​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jval said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RRL​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1)[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inhinyera Lakwatsera​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxx Zetlin
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction and Restoration*

*NCCA's Manila Metropolitan Theater - Restoration [oth]*
*@ Liwasang Bonifacio, Mehan Garden, Padre Burgos Ave. cor Arroceros St., Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*






*Restoration Master Plans:*



chanlatorre said:


> METamorphosis​


*Restoration Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> METamorphosis's​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's West Campus Place [8T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ McKinley West Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>





> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's St. Moritz Private Estate [2T|8F|res]*
*@ McKinley West, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*VISTA LAND's Vista Hub [16F|mix|off]*
*21st Dr, East Forbes, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




jeffbueno02 said:


> Margie Moran​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1)[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessel​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norberto​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NOBLELAND's La Nobleza Terrazaz [2T|38F|res]*
*A. Mabini cor Salas Sts, Malate, City of Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*












































*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Eastwood Global Plaza Luxury Residence [49F|mix|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Complex, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*










Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPD's Century Peak Tower [40F|mix|condotel]*
*@ Adriatico St cor. Sta. Monica St, Ermita, Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*VISTA RESIDENCES' Vista Heights [8F|res]*
*@ Manila University Belt*
*Nepomuceno cor Concepcion Aguila Sts, Quiapo, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Garden City [mix]*
*@ Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Pic Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Parkway Residences [3T|28F|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Parkview Residences [3T|33F(2)+31F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Manhattan Heights Residences [4T|35F(1)+30F(2)+25F(1)|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center*
*EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Manhattan Plaza [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARANETA GROUP's Cyberpark Towers [5T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*











*Tower One (Completed)*









*Tower Two (U/C)*
















*Vid Tour:*





Melchor Aquino​
*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



spongebob_27 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*KEPPEL/SM PRIME's BDO Corporate Center [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



spongebob_27 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ST FRANCIS SQUARE's BSA Twin Towers [2T|55F|condotel]*
*@ St. Francis Square, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



spongebob_27 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's AMA Tower Residences [34F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



spongebob_27 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Viridian [53F|mix|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



spongebob_27 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1)[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutsu​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyn​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (OKADA Manila):*



Jose Mari said:


> _*(Click on the image below)*_
> 
> Okada Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecrazychinaman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Joseph Andrada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessel Gunita Policarpio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meredith White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxx Zetlin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivanroexx​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Coryn Casidsid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiya Murata​





Jose Mari said:


> incrediblejayson​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GDC's Mayflower BPO Bldg [29F|bpo|off]*
*@ Mayflower St, Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*










Monolith Construction​
*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's SM Fame Residences [4T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Central EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DMCI HOME's Flair Towers [2T|42F|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's The Residences at Commonwealth [8T|mix|res]*
*Brgy. Batasan Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Vid Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



azumiii said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Kostas Trovas​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ima De Jesus​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaybee Bermudez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah Valencia-Reyes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Pimentel​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> arkipat​





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien Residences [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> daiichiproperties​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Enriquez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Michael M. Pacinos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leycel Teston​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob Delima​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*









noorzad_lighting​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Matt Enriquez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie Gampon Cardenas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Michael M. Pacinos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob Delima​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie Gampon Cardenas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob Delima​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Wacker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j_o_s_h_u_a​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Michael M. Pacinos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob Delima​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Wacker​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j_o_s_h_u_a​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Michael M. Pacinos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob Delima​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Wacker​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j_o_s_h_u_a​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [57F|com]*
*@ Ruby Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Shazzam said:


>
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Cyberscape Gamma [37F|bpo|ofc]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Topaz & Ruby Rds, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction & Expansion*

*SMDC's SM Grass Residences - Expansion [5T|40F(3)&45F(2)|res]*
*@ SM City North EDSA Mall Complex*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*


*Tower 1, 2 & 3:*









*Tower 4 & 5:*


































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction & Expansion*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*





















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*PRA/UAA's City Of Pearl - Reclamation Project[mix]*
*(407.42 Hectares of reclaimed land)*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


*“The biggest One Belt, One Road (OBOR) project between China and the Philippines, will begin this year August 2017 an extensive reclamation project that will give rise to a utopian mixed-use development off the coast of Manila”*












































*Project Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Church of St. John Paul II*
*ASEANA City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1)[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



themapguy said:


>





> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theCrazyChinaman​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gideon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Pic Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL PRIMARIES' East Bay Residences [10T|mix|res]*
*@ East Service Rd (SLEX), Sucat, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*









*Render Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA HOTEL & RESORT's Seda Hotel BGC Tower 2 [19F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



> agent_008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agent_008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> agent_008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agent_008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*

















































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



bluenewyorker said:


>





> agent_008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agent_008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers BGC 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Sandstone [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Portico Complex, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Today


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction & Expansion*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Veranda [4T|12F|res]*
*@ ARCA South Complex, West Bicutan, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















*Construction Updates:*



> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EURO TOWERS' Milan Residenze [3T|25F|mix|res]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila
*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*

















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MDC's Menarco Tower [32F|com]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction & Expansion*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Constrhuction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(Click on the image below)*
> 
> fries_with_ketchup​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelukepal​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences [7T|28F|mix|res]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Corporate & Residential Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*LANDMARK Alabang [oth]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



christian.sanluis said:


> Infront of Asian Hospital pala may CBTL and SB na sa expansion wing ng Festival but I don't have pics.





sarimanok said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*The Exchange Square Center [51F|off]*
*Exchange Rd cor San Miguel Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​





Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GRIFFINSTONE's One Griffinstone [17F|bpo|off]*
*@ Commerce Ave cor Spectrum Midway, Filinvest, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*One Prime Tower (BMW Showroom)[12F|com]*
*Alabang-Zapote Rd, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AMBERLAND's Avant Garde Residences [45F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Newport City Complex - Expansion [mix]*
*Across NAIA Airport Terminal 3, Pasay City, Metro Manila*











*The Residential Resort*









*The Parkside Villas*









*The Palmtree*









*The Palmtree Two*









*81 Newport Blvd*









*101 Newport Blvd*









*150 Newport Blvd*






















































> *Phase 1 Expansion:*
> 
> *Belmont Luxury Hotel [10F|condotel] (Completed)*





> *Phase 2 Expansion:*
> 
> *Marriott Hotel Annex - West Wing [10F|hot] (Completed)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Marriott Grand Ballroom [mix|hot] (Completed)*





> *Phase 3 Expansion:*
> 
> *Hilton Manila Hotel [7F|hot] (Topped Off)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MAXIMS Hotel Annex - Extension [7F|hot] (Topped Off)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SHERATON Manila Hotel [7F|hot] (Topped Off)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NAIA3 Terminal Bridgeway (Topped Off)*



























*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Megan Arzaga​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1)[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jeffbueno02 said:


> Roy​





Jose Mari said:


> thecrazychinaman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Jazer Domanais Ortega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaison Yang
> Malet Zapata Francisco​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates [Three E-com Center (U/C)]:*



neil02 said:


>


[/QUOTE]

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> joi_ms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amibeethoven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nad.ed.namzug05​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction & Expansion*

*ROBINSONS The Magnolia Residences and Mall - Expansion and Renovation [4T|mix|u/c]* 
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Magnolia Residences Tower D*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Robinsons Magnolia Expansion*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kylitakinse​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Joy Galang​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adrien Angelo Atienza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelajazz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Ferrer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kei_63920​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaybee Gomez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salvatore Piacente​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> izuyama​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michlreni​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Sheilla San Diego​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## dida888

Big Wow MNL


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*Insular Life Bldg - Redevelopment [14F|off]*
*Ayala Ave & Paseo de Roxas, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Pic Updates:*



firebender said:


>





ManilaMetro said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Manhattan Plaza [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> *Tower 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tower 1 Balcony*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tower 2*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*UNTV 37 Broadcast Center [18F|com]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




























​
*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*MTC's Motortrade Corporate Centre [20F|com|off]*
*@ Sierra Madre, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila *



























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Connor [65F|res]*
*@ Connecticut and Ortigas Aves, Greenhills Shopping Center,
San Juan City, Metro Manila* 








































































*Construction Update:*



Capitolcommons said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> pau_p1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pau_p1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (The Finance Center):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toffer Avelino​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Anne​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joel Joves​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristophere Tyrone Arreglo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imteejaay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanessa Kranich​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randtz Jared Isidor​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jyc1130​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudel Rosario​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lester Abutog​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamyames​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alvin Del Rosario​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blair Dods​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colleen O'reilly​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chadburry28​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Villcite​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*LEECHIU's Milestone [17F|mix|off]*
*@ 5th Ave, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Sandstone [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Portico Complex, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*

















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction & Expansion*

*SM PRIME's SM City Fairview - Expansion [mall]*
*Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Expansion Update:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Renovation*

*Manila Chinatown Redevelopment [oth]*
*@ Binondo, Sta Cruz, City of Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*​



> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




themapguy said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction and Restoration*

*NCCA's Manila Metropolitan Theater - Restoration [oth]*
*@ Liwasang Bonifacio, Mehan Garden, Padre Burgos Ave. cor Arroceros St., Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*






*Restoration Master Plans:*



chanlatorre said:


> METamorphosis​


*Restoration Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





themapguy said:


> Gerard Lico​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jmart Mariano​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arjayfacvndo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jona Javier​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reynante Balais​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JL Herrera​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gabzhype​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cj *****​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joceyjackphotog​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jezhang said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NUVOLAND's Nuvo Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Nuvo City Complex, Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*

























*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



eyesky said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Mark Sacen Sacay​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pattmvee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlo Martinez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Tamayo Urbanozo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indieeyes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gjloyola​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI's Mulberry Place [8T|6F|res]*
*@ Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(A resort type condominium with Asian-Tropical look a Vietnamese inspired architectural theme)* 





















































































































*Vid Tour:*



themapguy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



monbrye said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Project Vid Updates:*






Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences & Mall [7T|28F|mix]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Updates:*






Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*KEPPEL/SM PRIME's BDO Corporate Center [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dal_buyit​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hereyesfulloflife​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benitezytefuitez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Lopez Wolff​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monahgasejhaira​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Jillings​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mds1013​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dal_buyit​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hereyesfulloflife​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benitezytefuitez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Lopez Wolff​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monahgasejhaira​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Jillings​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mds1013​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ST FRANCIS SQUARE's BSA Twin Towers [2T|55F|condotel]*
*@ St. Francis Square, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hereyesfulloflife​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> benitezytefuitez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Lopez Wolff​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monahgasejhaira​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Jillings​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mds1013​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(Click on the image below)*
> 
> morenachesca​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Paul​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fmvgno​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aian Rosales​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rowell Bunzalan Calubo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paula Pia D. Ocampo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Victoria Sangan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain De Guzman​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger Wyatt​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaye Sangalang​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystallouiseb​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alessandro Rodriguez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nishanthcar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lhoiestlhoi​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee Summer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikko Mahinay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamesviado​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gareth Rees​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Co​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mervin Villanueva​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> graveyardzombie​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Co​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mervin Villanueva​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> graveyardzombie​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Sandstone [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Portico Complex, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> graveyardzombie​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*INNOLAND's Altaire Tower [45F|off]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*​



BCFeet said:


> Innoland Development, Corp.​


*Vid Tour:*






Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> chocolihne​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> tana_wizard​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



bluenewyorker said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Micah Noel Ilar Perpetua​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristophere Tyrone Arreglo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merri Chan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayala Land Premier Projects​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Laurel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tin Reyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdedc​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Tamayo Urbanozo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owen Lester​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanz Mumar​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andi Ursula​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pia Sendaydiego​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio Aromatici​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arel Kian U. Ebana​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio Aromatici​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arel Kian U. Ebana​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givelyn Clea Dosono​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pia Sendaydiego​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


> *Parksuites Tower 2, now at Ground level.*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST ALABANG's Parkway Corporate Center [32F|mix|off]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*













































*Render Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> Filinvest​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Wilson Compañero​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































































































Visionarch​
[/QUOTE]

*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therese Santiago​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macaria Karis​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















[/CENTER]

*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Anthony​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baba_caviar​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wuzmiguel​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox Joaquin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivee Johnson​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




roydex said:


> zhong.92
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rurounilab​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*






















































































































Gensler Chicago​
*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracey Shelley Norte​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanz Mumar​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rex Ello​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlothenoob​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merrymary0902​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Dana​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rex Ello​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlothenoob​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merrymary0902​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien Residences [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alfred Baretto​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alfred Baretto​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (High Street South Corporate Plaza Towers):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randell Jay Urian​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ace Glipo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kuronyan2017​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darwin Wendell Sanchez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iambunini​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arrica Keeza Langcuas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyreen Crisologo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxanna Cabrera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simona Zanola​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carol Jane Landa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flyingluggage​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeno G​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Termulo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [31F|off]*
*@ 11th Ave, Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus Blores​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeno G​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Termulo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sophiazzzzzz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janis Narvas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie Amora Avelino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(Click on the image below)*
> 
> Daiichi Properties​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jhen Monares​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Atienza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeungyii​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Constante​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1)[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


> lina.cove.manila​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Clara Rimando​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Clara Rimando​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Top left*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Viado​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*








​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joy Marcelo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Nunez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbie Javier​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'al/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alexander Nunez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'al/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenina De Guzman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mr.mustard.sauce​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Catherina​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalia Biegalska​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Scale Model:*



Jose Mari said:


> kaoluhanatani​


*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Click the image below*
> 
> theclassypoor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zzzkarlzz​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark André​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa Lindblom​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Patricio​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Shaw [2T|39F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Inte'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> appledr14​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*









noorzad_lighting​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *(Click the video clip below)*
> 
> kayumanggi65​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Marvin Swing​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Marvin Swing​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Centuria Medical Makati [30F|hos]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Marvin Swing​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *(Click the vid clip below)*
> 
> Ann Victoria Sang-an​





Jose Mari said:


> Marvin Swing​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [57F|com]*
*@ Ruby Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alavarenjed​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Patrick Corpuz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hereyesfulloflife​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shane Russel Abella​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hereyesfulloflife​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



penmanila said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CAMELLA's 878 España [37F|res]*
*@ University Belt, Tolentino St cor España Ave, Sampaloc, Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's SM Shore Residences [4T|17F|res]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1)[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *(Click on vid clip below)*
> 
> Okada Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kathleen Mica Estrada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froilanfritz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lezlee Ann Hernaez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Step Cleofas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Bentir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abie Clemente​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> watatops01​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> watatops01​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> watatops01​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's AMA Tower Residences [34F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'al/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*INNOLAND's Altaire Tower [45F|off]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































[/QUOTE]








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> weidaj1017​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pablo Cenalmor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabrina Cabianca​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ogy_break_jam​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Legaspi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave John Crucena​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drekusinero​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pablo Cenalmor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabrina Cabianca​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*









noorzad_lighting​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Joseph Cruz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pablo Cenalmor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabrina Cabianca​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronnel Santos​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike De Guzman​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronnel Santos​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike De Guzman​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Sandstone [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Portico Complex, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mike De Guzman​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates [Three E-com Center (U/C)]:*



wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Center [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giorgia Greco​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian Lester Villaspando Buhat​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Barrett​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rico Abayon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*






















































































































Gensler Chicago​
*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction and Expansion*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*Currently 11th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>










SM Prime​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>










SM Prime​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>










SM Prime​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMIC's Conrad Manila Bay Hotel [8F|hot]*
*@ Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>










SM Prime​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Thomas Chan​





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewellen Vargas Villanueva​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Chan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien Residences [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexisdihiansan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbondwagon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Chan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El John Fandialan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hendy_hendz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will.sunnyside​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbondwagon​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Chan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El John Fandialan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will.sunnyside​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Daniel Jon Dionisio​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [31F|off]*
*@ 11th Ave, Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Daniel Jon Dionisio​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nepcris​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givelyn Clea Dosono​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nahorld​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nepcris​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givelyn Clea Dosono​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nahorld​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nepcris​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jc Montes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Park John

This project looks great there! Waiting for the completion of this project


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juanphotoroad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> livingmagicaldreams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ems Sale​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me_is_ej​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Svetski Putnik​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainier Caancan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'al/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mels Rentoy​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normelojo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danja Manalo Vasquez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewellen Vargas Villanueva​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenelyn Del Rosario​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jirah Jones Villaflor​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ynno Paulo Atienza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal De Leon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabriela Lopes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ynno Paulo Atienza​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabriela Lopes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mels Rentoy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danja Manalo Vasquez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1)[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ffdeguzman said:


>





jeffbueno02 said:


> Jewel​





reyvil888 said:


> yang.delavega​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' Zinnia Towers [2T|35F|res]*
*@ Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



> infinityinvestor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> infinityinvestor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> infinityinvestor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*DOE/BCDA's Icone Tower [300++m|?F|mix]*
*@ 11th Ave cor 11th Dr, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Project Update:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers BGC 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



mmlon said:


> #avida34th #view of tower 2 from tower 1
> mmlon408​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed (Phase 1)*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*











*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> d_o_m_g​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's Westside City Complex (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Resorts World Bayshore - Manila)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> d_o_m_g​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Park Vertis [2T|36F|48F|res|u/c]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS COMMUNITIES' Esclades South Metro [8T|9F|mix|res]*
*@ Dr. A. Santos Ave cor Meralco Ave., Sucat, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



christian.sanluis said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PHINMA's Arezzo Place Pasig [25T|5F|res]*
*Modern Italian-inspired Residential Condominium*
*Alfonso Sandoval, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



skyscrapercity_ph said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction & Expansion*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*





















































*Construction Updates:*



alvingod said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Dreanne Ugalino​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*Insular Life Bldg - Redevelopment [14F|off]*
*Ayala Ave & Paseo de Roxas, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Pic Updates:*



> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rykrtnl​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanlatorre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wandrewing​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



Tarahuma said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> Tarahuma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarahuma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1)[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> ffdeguzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ffdeguzman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North Seda Hotel [24F|hot]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park, North BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*













































*Pic Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arktechron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reinabelsftjh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a_teamph​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pr1ncegolez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deegeeuyanastacio​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park, North BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> arktechron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reinabelsftjh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a_teamph​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Asten [3T|27F|res]*
*@ Malugay cor. Yakal Sts., Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> b.rpm​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> b.rpm​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yulya Shevkunova​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iam_jerzy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainier Crescini​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park Avenue [36F|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park, North BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*






Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NOBLELAND's La Nobleza Terrazaz [2T|38F|res]*
*A. Mabini cor Salas Sts, Malate, City of Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates [Three E-com Center (U/C)]:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Grand Westside Hotel [18F|hot]*
*@ Westside City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

















































































*New Renders:*






























































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Maria Joyce Potch Pantaleon​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> staticnoise84​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*UNIV. of SANTO TOMAS SHS Building [23F|edu]*
*España Blvd, Sampaloc, Manila*











Sky_Higher said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



joseph_uk86 said:


> Paolo Bravo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> way.ne1031​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers San Lorenzo [2T|30F|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> thomasian​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joedel More Alba
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maelaine Carlos​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinoyshutterbug​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Macasaet​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angie5y0​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naveen Prabhakar​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ando Hidenori​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev Ordinario​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mfbp2025​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray Allen​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koichi Kamohara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shhhamy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Gumba​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franz Lopez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diellan24​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*UNIV. of SANTO TOMAS SHS Building [23F|edu]*
*España Blvd, Sampaloc, Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Sky_Higher said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*OKR's One Katipunan Residences [28F|res]*
*Katipunan Ave cor Aurora Blvd, Katipunan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*


























*Construction Updates:*


























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers One Union Place [3T|16F|mix|res]*
*@ ARCA South Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila* 













































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> nikko.planta.9​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j.xxyxxn​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romeo Fabro​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Denry Salazar​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romeo Fabro​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Denry Salazar​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1)[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *(Click video clip below)*
> 
> Isha Soriano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewelitamaganda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okada Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Benson Cosico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isha Soriano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crisanto Mendoza​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessel Gunita Policarpio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oj Dialogo Abante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csldi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crisanto Mendoza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paula de la Paz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tess Carnecer​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheRISEMakati​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patricia Charmaine Castro​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiela Velasco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashog1​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patricia Charmaine Castro​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiela Velasco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashog1​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pnjette Victoria​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Ricoy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashog1​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alonmaq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tetet Toralba​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean Flores​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's Westside City Complex (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Resorts World Bayshore - Manila)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Denver Sta Cruz​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed (Phase 1)*

*SMIC/MELCO's City of Dreams Manila (Phase 1A)[mix]*
*(formerly Belle Grande Resort and Casino)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*











*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Denver Sta Cruz​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Two and Three Central [2T|51F&29F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Marie Louise Benavente​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realchavz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojorumiris Batubara​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katie_veedoll​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banvatchan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antonio Santos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*KEPPEL/SM PRIME's BDO Corporate Center [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realchavz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojorumiris Batubara​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katie_veedoll​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banvatchan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antonio Santos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ST FRANCIS SQUARE's BSA Twin Towers [2T|55F|condotel]*
*@ St. Francis Square, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realchavz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojorumiris Batubara​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katie_veedoll​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banvatchan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jom Punongbayan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katrina Logronio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justine Carl Grajo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clazadl​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jastine Carl Grajo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Phaleo

most new building are so 90's design..outdated looks.
Manila lack of architecture design aesthetic.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

Phaleo said:


> most new building are so 90's design..outdated looks.
> Manila lack of architecture design aesthetic.


Calling all SCC International/Pinoy Mods, this troll :troll: *Phaleo* has multiple accounts and been trolling Philippine threads for some time now with sarcasm :sarcasm: and deserves one thing *Banned*:banned: in this forum... Thanks for your immediate attention !!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Philippines - 7,107 Islands)*

*Sorry guys, after 1,000 pages of construction updates made on this thread "Metro Manila area", we all need a break, let's move on and see the Islands of the Philippines !!!*  :banana: :cheers:


*Another beautiful vid of Bohol Island ... ENJOY !!!*

*BOHOL, PHILIPPINES - Chocolate Hills & Bicycle Zip Line !!!*






TIM & FIN​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Philippines - 7,107 Islands)*

*Sorry guys, after 1,000 pages of construction updates made on this thread "Metro Manila area", we all need a break, let's move on and see the Islands of the Philippines !!!*  :banana: :cheers:


*Another beautiful vid of Bohol Island ... ENJOY !!!*

*TAGBILARAN, BOHOL, PHILIPPINES - THE ULTIMATE DAY OF ADVENTURE !!!*





AMaeTV​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Philippines - 7,107 Islands)*

*Sorry guys, after 1,000 pages of construction updates made on this thread "Metro Manila area", we all need a break, let's move on and see the Islands of the Philippines !!!*  :banana: :cheers:


*Another beautiful vid of Batanes Island ... ENJOY !!!*

*BASCO & BATAN, BATANES, PHILIPPINES - !!!*





Travel Gretl​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Philippines - 7,107 Islands)*

*Sorry guys, after 1,000 pages of construction updates made on this thread "Metro Manila area", we all need a break, let's move on and see the Islands of the Philippines !!!*  :banana: :cheers:


*Another beautiful vid of Batanes Island ... ENJOY !!!*

*ITBAYAT & SABTANG, BATANES, PHILIPPINES - !!!*





Travel Gretl​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Philippines - 7,107 Islands)*

*Sorry guys, after 1,000 pages of construction updates made on this thread "Metro Manila area", we all need a break, let's move on and see the Islands of the Philippines !!!*  :banana: :cheers:


*Another beautiful vid of Batanes Island ... ENJOY !!!*

*SABTANG, BATANES, PHILIPPINES - !!!*





iAmAileen​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Philippines - 7,107 Islands)*

*Sorry guys, after 1,000 pages of construction updates made on this thread "Metro Manila area", we all need a break, let's move on and see the Islands of the Philippines !!!*  :banana: :cheers:


*Another beautiful vid of Mindanao Island ... ENJOY !!!*

*ASIK-ASIK FALLS, NORTH COTABATO, MINDANAO, PHILIPPINES - BEST WATERFALL IN THE PHILIPPINES !!!*






Kyle Jennermann​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Philippines - 7,107 Islands)*

*Sorry guys, after 1,000 pages of construction updates made on this thread "Metro Manila area", we all need a break, let's move on and see the Islands of the Philippines !!!*  :banana: :cheers:


*Another beautiful vid of Bicol Region, Luzon Island ... ENJOY !!!*

*MAYON VOLCANO, BICOL, PHILIPPINES - THE MOST BEAUTIFUL VOLCANO IN THE WORLD (PERFECT CONE) !!!*





banzski​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Philippines - 7,107 Islands)*

*Sorry guys, after 1,000 pages of construction updates made on this thread "Metro Manila area", we all need a break, let's move on and see the Islands of the Philippines !!!*  :banana: :cheers:


*Another beautiful vid of Banaue, Luzon Island ... ENJOY !!!*

*BANAUE RICE TERRACES, PHILIPPINES - "EIGHT WONDER of THE WORLD" THE WORLD (2,000 Year Old) !!!*

*Part 1*




Jesper Lakman

*Part 2*




Jesper Lakman

*Part 3*




Jesper Lakman

*Part 4*




Jesper Lakman
​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Corporate & Residential Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



roydex said:


> roydex​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virgilio Sison​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jewishen Fernando​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KP Pagtalunan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction & Expansion*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> denzdmenace​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> ted_bel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotimgotimgo​





Jose Mari said:


> denzdmenace​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roguebites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erikamargaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rafael Crisostomo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jethrovp​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monique Lorraine​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Hubbard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristof Renner​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> roydex​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1)[mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rodel Utlang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dale Malonzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nino Lina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arch. Irish Dichoso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crisanto Mendoza​





> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roby​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc Jenny​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark Manansala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Domz Domingo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jodesz Gavilian​





krosfingaz said:


>





mishafinc said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jodesz Gavilian​





krosfingaz said:


>





mishafinc said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> sitisak.z​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*



































*Construction Update:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fishfileigh​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel Agustin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> libredon77​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kylitakinse​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaxxeell17​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl Belicano​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> wackyjason​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Regina Mae Ongkiko​





thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMDC's SM Shore Residences [4T|17F|res]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



Mabalotski said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cerwin D.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engrgdc​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> browntraveler​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shibumiguy​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'al/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Domingo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Cooper​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel Quintana​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jhen Monares​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butch_m​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jairabin​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ar. Katt Ascuncion​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Urquiola​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie Santos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Francis Dominic​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik Abadines​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen Felix​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> livingmagicaldreams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamelle Ann Catapusan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kari Ivan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gianna_bc​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emontopoftheworld​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evilqueenmother​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Sambajon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqueline Erguel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrysstlls​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lance Dorey​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tridlovesu​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erich Espinosa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky Armstrong Licos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Randy Escalada​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky Armstrong Licos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa Jan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> philippine_focus​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fritz Villarama​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erik Abadines​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Sambajon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo-Vittorio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bertongbadtrip77​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JP Espinosa​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




OneBlueFire said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> forward_27​





Jose Mari said:


> Elvis Hsu​





Jose Mari said:


> indieeyes​





Jose Mari said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> culturallycaptivated​





Jose Mari said:


> Randy Escalada​





Jose Mari said:


> Shane Manalo​





Jose Mari said:


> Christian Rey Notario​





Jose Mari said:


> johndnotjandi​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


> emoji328​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (The Finance Centre):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odinwork​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Derrick Dizon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john.digiorgio​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gin Gil​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xir_version3​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacherjkevin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agirlwholovestowander​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bryanofhousestark​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enrico Ray Romualdo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nerbes Morga​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Froi Cayong​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odinwork​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bryanofhousestark​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nerbes Morga​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Froi Cayong​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*

























*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odinwork​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Froi Cayong​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DHMC's DusitD2 Hotel/School [24F|mix]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odinwork​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Froi Cayong​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​





MunichSwiss said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambo Nuñez Ortega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian Conde Bautista​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dane Externon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Dane Externon​





MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dane Externon​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Anthony Jarin Mendoza​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien Residences [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> travel_cravings​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8bloc_philippines​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad_m0n​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heejung0902​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8bloc_philippines​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gin Gil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olyn Diaz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle Lourenza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus Aranzo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> travel_cravings​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8bloc_philippines​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad_m0n​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heejung0902​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gin Gil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olyn Diaz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danielle Lourenza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus Aranzo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*Tower 3:*



azumiii said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Derrick Dizon​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Froi Cayong​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus Aranzo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*

*Tower 3:*



azumiii said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Derrick Dizon​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Froi Cayong​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus Aranzo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerico Luke Jimenez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil Nader Sergio​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geraldine B. Ojerio​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camille Dajay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelionjhe​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rowell Samson​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Low Rise)*

*AHPC's The Alpina Heights [5T|6F|res]*
*Champaca St, Bgy Marcelo, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*











azumiii said:


>


*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's RW Bayshore Residential Resort 1 & 2 [mix|res]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


*MEGAWORLD's The Bayshore Residential Resort 1 (Phase 1)*


















































































*MEGAWORLD's The Bayshore Residential Resort 2 - (Phase 2)*

















*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Pic Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*UTC's Udenna Tower [24F|com]*
*Rizal Dr cor Fourth Ave, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Johan Sy​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Johan Sy​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Sandstone [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Portico Complex, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Johan Sy​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PHINMA's Arezzo Place Pasig [25T|5F|res]*
*Modern Italian-inspired Residential Condominium*
*Alfonso Sandoval, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



skyscrapercity_ph said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FERRIS SOBELL's Sunny Ridge Residences [7T|12F|res|u/c]*
*JP. Rizal Ave., Brgy Namayan, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*EAST ASIALAND's Gardens by the Bay Residences [39F|res]*
*Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*KEYLAND's 110 Benavidez [31F|res]*
*110 Benavidez St, Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Scale Model:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



froilanfritz said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



froilanfritz said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Today


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



batangeño dreamer said:


> Paulo Alcazaren​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DOT PROPERTY's GroupOmni Gardens [41F|res]*
*@ Ongpin St, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AVIDA LAND's One Park Drive [20F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig CIty, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


> azumiii​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers BGC 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Robin3528 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robin3528 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park, North BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ronnie Reyes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park, North BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ronnie Reyes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ronnie Reyes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattjeffersoncao​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronnie Reyes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AVIDA LAND's CityFlex Tower BGC [2T|26F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ronnie Reyes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandra Ipatova​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anne Florentino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eisen Ternate​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rea Angelica Dmapilis​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francesclare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anneryn Keith Marquez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Garcia​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franco Moje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Chino Bernardo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pia Pleno-Sacramento​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Fernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christianlorensang​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gordo Tumo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rea Angelica Dmapilis​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zharmaine Celis Sanchez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eisen Ternate​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sinangkutsangpatatas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christianna Alyssa Palentinos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lloyd Bathan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart Cordova
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misterslava​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francesclare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anneryn Keith Marquez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Garcia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elgremlin_76​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbphotography_ph​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ela Mae Mirabueno​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pia Pleno-Sacramento​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franco Moje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Chino Bernardo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christianlorensang​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Fernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EJ David​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's SixSenses Resort Residences [6T|20F|mix|res]*
*@ ParkMet Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Mid-rise Condominium)*

^^ ^^

*ALVEO LAND's Cerca Alabang [11T|10-12F|mix|res]*
*Investment Dr, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


































​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Mid-Rise Condo)*

*SMDC PREMIER "S" Residences [3T|13F|res]*
*A Japanese Concept Residences*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction and Expansion*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
*[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]*





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> har_kur20
> 
> *Ice Skating Rink*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> janrieco​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joseph Bryån Cåståñedå​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Mid-rise Condo)*

*DMCI HOMES' The Atherton [3T|16F|res]*
*Dr. A Santos Ave, Brgy San Antonio, Sucat Rd, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Connor at Greenhills [58F|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Capitolcommons said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|N(43F)+S(41F)|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




ralphsanjosedmci said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



> j01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook: DepEd​
> 
> 
> j01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook DepEd​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



spongebob_27 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'al/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



spongebob_27 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*KEPPEL/SM PRIME's BDO Corporate Center [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



spongebob_27 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ST FRANCIS SQUARE's BSA Twin Towers [2T|55F|condotel]*
*@ St. Francis Square, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



spongebob_27 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*Sunshine 100 City Plaza [4T|28F|mix]*
*@ Pioneer cor Sheridan Sts, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Zinnia Towers [2T|35F|res]*
*@ Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



pomelo08 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jororo said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ARTHALAND's Arya Residences [2T|43F&39F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



Jororo said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diana Francesca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joei311​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keyyo1180​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jenangelabee​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jenangelabee​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*



























*Construction Updates:*



wek1012 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Click on video clip below*
> 
> Ken Jover​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michaelangelo Caracta​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Felipe Talacay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luisa Laraño​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Kevin Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carranzooh​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheila Catilo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Dhen Dela Cruz Domagtoy​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RL Caliwaan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jefreyfestomata​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madelene Ochoco Abalos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real.estate.philippines​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comfortandleisure​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorena Garcia​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ila Fuentes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristina Syrova​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Lachica​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms.xtine_lollipop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romi Barcena​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayley Sia​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien Residences [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> almville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsu Kubota​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jeffbueno02 said:


> Riolon​





Jose Mari said:


> _*Click video clip below*_
> 
> Cove Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zsa Zsa Tan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Adubal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norberto Pascual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gabrielleceazar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlon Romero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruederennes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambisyosangtraveler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan Bentir​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*Crane on the right*



Jose Mari said:


> enter_hjp​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*Construction top left*



Jose Mari said:


> enter_hjp​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

*Crane on the bottom left*



Jose Mari said:


> enter_hjp​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



timothy2170 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Pic Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Click video clip below
> 
> Dwight Ballentes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorna.pesigan.ph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mahias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danilla Melo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Gilbert Papa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milagros Velasco​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Malls Cloverleaf [mall]*
*@ Intersection of North EDSA and the North Luzon Expressway (NLEX)*
*Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


> *Entrance (A Bonifacio and EDSA Side)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Transport Terminal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Road Networks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Streetsigns (way better then Circuit and Vertis)*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Cloverleaf [3T|32F|res]*
*@ The Cloverleaf Complex, Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Sola [2T|36F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, North Triangle, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Park Vertis [2T|36F|48F|res|u/c]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



timothy2170 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aljon Donato O. Diaz​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



timothy2170 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> marytwin​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moyfridstray​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Michael Alcaraz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eljane Robles​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel Hagfors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emilie Fremiot​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Watkins​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



joseph_uk86 said:


> *Livingstone Tower Amenity Area*





Jose Mari said:


> Rachel Hagfors​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Greenways Project [mix]*
*Pasig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*



j01 said:


> *EDSA-Gallería-MRT-Megamall-ADB-Opal*


*Construction Updates:*



timothy2170 said:


> *Emerald ave. bridgeway to Meralco*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*STA LUCIA's Neopolitan Condominiums [9T|9F|res]*
*@ Neopolitan Business Park, Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Conctruction Updates:*



















ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction and Expansion*

*SM PRIME's SM City Fairview - Expansion [mall]*
*Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Expansion Update:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Scale Model:*



Jose Mari said:


> kaoluhanatani​


*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Ayala Malls Circuit & Seda Hotel [5F|15F|mix]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex | Makati City, Metro Manila *













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Ayala Malls Circuit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seda Hotel*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Corporate Center [2T|17F&26F|off]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Junice Iane​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> iern_netfusion​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDC's Menarco Tower [32F|com]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> iern_netfusion​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> iern_netfusion​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Bell Manalili​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix/mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Restoration*

*NCCA's Manila Metropolitan Theater - [oth]*
*@ Liwasang Bonifacio, Mehan Garden, Padre Burgos Ave. cor Arroceros St., Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Restoration Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Dean Loreto​





j01 said:


> *Restoration of Finials (i.e. roof ornaments):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> METamorphosis​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jeffbueno02 said:


> Rae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angie​





Jose Mari said:


> Julian Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arief Riyadi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlon Romero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angie Gutierrez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Gilbert Papa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jayymannyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie Pecherna​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Donna Marie Esguerra Bautista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnes_vdevera​





jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kiana Cleofe​





jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aqualilia​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aqualilia​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's The St. Francis Towers [2T|60F|res]*
*@ at Shangri-La Place, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aqualilia​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's One Shangri-La Place Tower & Mall [2T|64F|mix|res]*
*@ Ortigas Centre, Pasig City*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Aqualilia​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Arbor Lanes [5T|15F|res]*
*@ Arca South Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



eyesky said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> parinrat​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Pic Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*

















































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Danielle Banaag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billycoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morpsieg07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antdurm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ernest_arcenas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inadds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marlo.perez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohayoeunice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> billycoy​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien Residences [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerson Magtibay​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mielmignon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerson Magtibay​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mielmignon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jerson Magtibay​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jay Jallorina Photography​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jay Jallorina Photography​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction & Expansion*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*













































*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> sitisak.z​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> sitisak.z​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> sitisak.z​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> sitisak.z​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS The Magnolia Residences and Mall - Expansion and Renovation [4T|mix|u/c]* 
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*

*The Magnolia Residences - Tower D*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*PHILREALTY's Sky Villas Towers [5T|mix]*
*One Balete Complex (formerly Andrea North Towers)*
*@ Balete Dr, New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



vertical investor PH said:


> ​





azumiii said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's Southwest Intermodal Transport Exchange (SWITEX) [mix]*
*Coastal Rd, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Romb said:


> [url=https://imgur.com/1oJnSSN]
> [/URL]
> 
> [url=https://imgur.com/BlrNy27]
> [/URL]
> 
> [url=https://imgur.com/2m1xAZf]
> [/URL]
> 
> [url=https://imgur.com/YWkGHNJ][/URL]
> 
> [url=https://imgur.com/bb2EYGq]
> [/URL]
> DOTrPH​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction and Expansion*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



sick_n_tired said:


> CVB​





jhomai14 said:


> Rhanz Tadiar​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jeffbueno02 said:


> James
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joshua​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Restoration*

*NCCA's Manila Metropolitan Theater - [oth]*
*@ Liwasang Bonifacio, Mehan Garden, Padre Burgos Ave. cor Arroceros St., Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Restoration Updates:*



timothy2170 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Cloverleaf [3T|32F|res]*
*@ The Cloverleaf Complex, Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*




































*Construction Updates:*

*Water lilies floating on the river after the rain*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerome Sercado​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie Bernadette De Guzman​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ANCHOR LAND's The PrinceView Parksuites [39F|res]*
*@ Quintin Paredes cor Sabino Padilla Sts, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*

Link: Binondo


















*Construction Updates:*

*Water lilies floating on the river after the rain*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerome Sercado​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie Bernadette De Guzman​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MCY's Sky Residence [38F|res]*
*@ Prensa St, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*




































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Marie Bernadette De Guzman​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> *Update: 2017 October 27*
> 
> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jennifer Grande Rosario​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

DP


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*ALVEO LAND's Orean Place Vertis [2T|46F|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARANETA GROUP's Cyberpark Towers [5T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*











*Tower One (Completed)*









*Tower Two (U/C)*
















*Vid Tour:*





Melchor Aquino​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Manhattan Plaza [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ETON's Cyberpod Centris Five [25F|bpo|off]*
*@ Eton Centris Complex, North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



agent_008 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST LAND's Activa Cubao Complex [4T|mix|off]*
*@ EDSA Cubao, Aurora Blvd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*





















































*Render Updates:*



thomasian said:


> CAZA Architects​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*MEGAWORLD's One Eastwood Avenue [2T|47F|52F|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township*
*Eulogio Rodriguez Jr. Ave (C5 Rd), Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*

77561013​
*Construction Updates:*

*Middle w/ crane*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Eastwood Global Plaza [49F|mix|res]*
*@ Eastwood City Township*
*Eulogio Rodriguez Jr. Ave (C5 Rd), Bagumbayan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



































































































John Ferdinand Tayao​
*Middle w/ crane*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NUVOLAND's Nuvo Towers [8T|48F(5)&xxF(3)|mix|res]*
*@ Nuvo City Complex*
*Eulogio Rodriguez Jr. Ave (C5 Rd), Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


*Aspire Tower*









*Dream Tower*

























*Construction Updates:*

*Middle w/ crane*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luminisce_official​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pjeffersonlim​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shazzam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robbinalyssa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondhing Dela Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch So
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlageorgianna​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|N(43F)+S(41F)|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Cascades [3T|15F|res]*
*@ East Union Dr, ARCA South Complex, Western Bicutan, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers BGC 34th Street [2T|42F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Vid Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> *The Tree of Life*


*Pic Updates:*



up_mc said:


> *The Tree of Life*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doniecruz​





Jose Mari said:


> Erwin Aurella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mannyfied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Alyssa Caton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean Ignacio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyrone Lalas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zachary John Rivera​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction and Expansion*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristina Jose​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happyjom​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blayzes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arjhay de Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Jacob Portuguez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vecta Labs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassie Dalimar​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Optical Novice​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdedc​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## azumiii

^ The Suites is by ALP.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Optical Novice​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdedc​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria de Tomas Morato [45F|res]*
*@ Tomas Morato, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



tj_brewed said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction and Expansion*

*SM PRIME's SM City Fairview - Expansion & Redevelopment [mall]*
*Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Expansion Update:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL LAND's Aruga Hotel Makati [20F|hot]*
*@ Edades Tower, Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





joseph_uk86 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA MALLS' Feliz [mix|mall]*
*@ Marcos Hwy, Brgy Dela Paz, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



joseph_uk86 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikka Cruz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy Bello​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Andy Bello​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park, North BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Andy Bello​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benedict Beranio​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerome Sercado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seo Sagenes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgina Barbara Lotero​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April Rocet Matusalem​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LAND's Exxa and Zeta Towers [2T|20F|bpo|off]*
*@ Bridgetowne Business Park Complex*
*Eulogio Rodriguez Jr. Ave (C5 Rd), Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


































[/CENTER]

*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timo Edsel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konstantin Stashkevich​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Kenn C. Torres, CPA​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eji Luna​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allaboutunitedkingdom​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Slawinski​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Vid Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> *The Tree of Life*


*Pic Updates:*



j01 said:


> Arvie Tahil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOLONG* "World's largest crocodile in captivity"
> Measured at 6.17 m (20 ft 3 in), and weighed 1,075 kg (2,370 lb)
> (Died in captivity at around 8 pm on 10 February 2013 from pneumonia and cardiac arrest)
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shei Datinguinoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noleen​
Click to expand...




chestersim said:


> Mabuhay Magazine​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Oj Dialogo Abante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jica Candelario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macregaspi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodel Dong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheska Obina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marivic G. Junasa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgar Villablanca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtfae​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EURO TOWERS' Milan Residenze [3T|25F|mix|res]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila
*




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Corporate & Residential Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Karla Malla​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Steph Dy​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Bulan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffrey Grumal​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDC's Menarco Tower [32F|com]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Bulan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffrey Grumal​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eiramave​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Bulan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffrey Grumal​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park, North BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*













































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Helén Millebrant​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park, North BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Helén Millebrant​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park West [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Helén Millebrant​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



joseph_uk86 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helén Millebrant​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katherine Santianez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katherine Santianez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim John Danan De Leon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katherine Santianez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim John Danan De Leon​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole Milambiling​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uela Altar-Badayos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Upcoming Reclamation Projects in Metro Manila*

*PRA/UAA's City Of Pearl - Reclamation Project[mix]*
*(407.42 Hectares of reclaimed land)*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


*“The biggest One Belt, One Road (OBOR) project between China and the Philippines, will begin this year August 2017 an extensive reclamation project that will give rise to a utopian mixed-use development off the coast of Manila”*



































*Vid Tour:*











*Latest Render:*

*2nd Render*




































*3rd Render:*











































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Upcoming Reclamation Projects in Metro Manila*

*GOLDCOAST's Manila Solar City - Reclamation Project [mix]*
*(148 Hectares of reclaimed land)*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*































































*Vid Tour:*






Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Kintoy

*National Museum on Natural History - Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamezayer​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alliya Louse Gonzalez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roger Tan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lelei Cuevas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerald Jeck Ching​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kkaflamma​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALVEO LAND's Celadon Residences Manila [4T|34F(2)&21F(2)|res]*
*@ Celadon Park, San Lazaro, Sta. Cruz, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



mon_dy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's SixSenses Resort Residences [6T|20F|mix|res]*
*@ ParkMet Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



mon_dy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Click vid clip below*
> 
> ryota_burlesque
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cms.ec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lino Lerma Rodriguez Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Tolentino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jude Ballada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jem Bareng​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Redevelopment*

*ORTIGAS' Frontera Verde Complex - Redevelopment [17T|mix]*
*@ C5, Brgy. Ugong, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


























Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Mark Anthony Osorio​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jjean Hutt​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jjean Hutt​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henrik Gustafsson​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dos Santiago​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jjean Hutt​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dos Santiago​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jjean Hutt​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*

















































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henrik Gustafsson​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jjean Hutt​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Vayie Valencia De Leon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy Chen​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Draco Garcia​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satoru Kishi​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*





















































































> *LOLONG* "World's largest crocodile in captivity"
> Measured at 6.17 m (20 ft 3 in), and weighed 1,075 kg (2,370 lb)
> (Died in captivity at around 8 pm on 10 February 2013 from pneumonia and cardiac arrest)
> Source​
> *Vid Clips:*
> 
> 
> 
> j01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pic Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shei Datinguinoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noleen​
Click to expand...




chestersim said:


> Mabuhay Magazine​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien Residences [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Bagsit​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reynel Ligan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Bagsit​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reynel Ligan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Wayne​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Kristoffer Bangga​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl Magno Yante​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Bagsit​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reynel Ligan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Reynel Ligan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jororo said:


> Joseph Ro​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Click vid clip below*
> 
> Cove Manila​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtbaguio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edmark Nico Tajan Ocampo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerome Melo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yong.j_life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewelitamaganda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audi.xd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yong.j_life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiko Bohol​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Click vid clip below*
> 
> Aiza Faeldonia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayson Jaranilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manilyn Mañalac Magat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheska Descalzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jewelitamaganda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sates2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James M. Barnachea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodel Dong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn Buenafe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yiel Laforteza​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




jeffbueno02 said:


> Jed​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



zxcvbmnl said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Lowella Morena​





reyvil888 said:


> dre.zevahc​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



zxcvbmnl said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Lowella Morena​





reyvil888 said:


> dre.zevahc​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*





















































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> csldi​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*Hive Tower @ SSS Global Center [51F|mix|off]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy bet 9th Ave & 10th Ave, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




























*Location Map:*








*Render Update:*



ArchitectValencia said:


> WTADesign​





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Aguilan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irma De Jesus​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis Yong​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life.shots​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> danielashtereva​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*



































*Construction Update:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Charles Mitchell​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> kendrap26​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



mikeangeloRMT said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> lcw77211​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITYLAND's Pines Peak Tower [2T|27F|res*]
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*EMPIRE EAST's Pioneer Woodlands [6T|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polad Mamedov​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> litovil​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDC's Menarco Tower [32F|com]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polad Mamedov​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> litovil​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polad Mamedov​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> litovil​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Polad Mamedov​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*W GROUP's W City Center [29F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Polad Mamedov​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [31F|off]*
*@ 11th Ave, Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacquelyn Casaljay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessy Bañas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reniel Nari Bautista​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aookik​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Place Towers & Mall [mix]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacquelyn Casaljay​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reina Joy Duran​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reina Joy Duran​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janmire Manuel​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vincent Laguerder​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janmire Manuel​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JM Cabrera​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vincent Laguerder​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janmire Manuel​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JM Cabrera​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*

















































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vincent Laguerder​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janmire Manuel​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's Southwest Intermodal Transport Exchange (SWITEX) [mix]*
*Coastal Rd, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Romb said:


> [URL="[/URL]
> 
> [URL="[/URL]
> 
> [URL="[/URL]
> DOTrPH​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Verte [2T|29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan Miguel Escudero​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aleksandar Sasha Zeljic​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odinworks​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Iskou​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ton Villanueva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivslantin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonton.y​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raymund Ian​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky Caballero​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liezette Danica Cantos Intac​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gelomakespictures​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's BGC Corporate Center Two [30F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Pic Updates:*



> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EAST ASIALAND's Garden By The Bay [39F|res]*
*Roxas Blvd cor Maytubig, Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> just_torpee​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> just_torpee​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Maven [2T|66F&44F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*





NinoMarcoLee​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> just_torpee​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Sandstone [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Portico Complex, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> just_torpee​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST ALABANG's Parkway Corporate Center [32F|mix|off]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Don Ryan Miranda Villamayor​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> thepopoypalaboy​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> thepopoypalaboy​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Brio Tower [37F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Gudalupe Viejo, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> thepopoypalaboy​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrsthpribit​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat Malicsi​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Baloro​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrsthpribit​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat Malicsi​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Baloro​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DDPC's Double Dragon Plaza [6T|10F|mix|*
*@ The Meridian Park Complex, EDSA Ext, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Escala Salcedo [36F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Forbes Media Tower [35F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helén Millebrant​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talyafernandez_17​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivy Frances​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marvin Mananghaya​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathatlia T​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (The Suites):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aljeric Delacruz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Kyle Añonuevo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Eliseo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddcchhee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August Buemia​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miguel Caballero​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ming Shen​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Jayson Ong​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andre Chad Acosta​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cha Tolentino Aniñon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anass Errami​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Eliseo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Kyle Añonuevo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Jayson Ong​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aljeric Delacruz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cha Tolentino Aniñon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andre Chad Acosta​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anass Errami​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> mackoy.aqno​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> mackoy.aqno​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Adrian Lapeña​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MCY's Sky Residence [38F|res]*
*@ Prensa St, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*




































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Adrian Lapeña​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> dave_11​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL LAND's Aruga Hotel Makati [20F|hot]*
*@ Edades Tower, Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> dave_11​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Pic Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Alia Taha​





shaKEIRa said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*



































*Construction Update:*



ajosh821 said:


>





shaKEIRa said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alia Taha​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



eyesky said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sebastien Dulac​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chloeyuan2012​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> travelbytricycle​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kai.xer​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engr. Frank Johnley Duldulao​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sebastien Dulac​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chloeyuan2012​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> travelbytricycle​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*





















































*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREEN ASIA's GLAS Tower [42F|bpo|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


> 241491501


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


*[Estancia Mall (completed)]*









*[Unimart Supermarket (completed)]*









*[Paragon Entertainment Center (u/c)]*









*[Royalton (Topped Off) + Imperium (u/c) + Mavern (u/c)]*
















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> igomi​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Sandstone [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Portico Complex, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> igomi​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction and Expansion*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>





[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> hi5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




ajosh821 said:


> Today


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's The Albany [2T|10F|res]*
*@ McKinley West, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AVIDA TOWERS VIREO [3T|15F|res]*
*@ ARCA South, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARANETA GROUP's Cyberpark Towers [5T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*











*Tower One (Completed)*









*Tower Two (U/C)*
















*Construction Updates:*



jaredcadz said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> betyboobz​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Maimm Ratilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caseymarie413​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Today


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien Residences [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Sagun​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berjhoy25​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> berjhoy25​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> philippine.realestate​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selwin Agustan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Pic Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



purplejupiter said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> thechristinebien​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jeffbueno02 said:


> Alyssa​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*



Jose Mari said:


> eyabasyah_0812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oyas_keda​





Jose Mari said:


> Mark Jacob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ryan Buguis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luis Miguel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pang Zy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agile Abastillas-Zamora​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meva_formwork_systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lara Espinosa​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Flores​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> d_e_r_ek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard G. Aguinaldo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



charina80 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Vid Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



charina80 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Sola [2T|36F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, North Triangle, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



charina80 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Park Vertis [2T|36F|48F|res|u/c]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



charina80 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE ARANETA GROUP's Gateway Mall 2 [5F|mix|mall]*
*@ Araneta Center, EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Evangelista​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atria Kenn Singh​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefortbgcproperties​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Evangelista​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atria Kenn Singh​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefortbgcproperties​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*

















































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Evangelista​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atria Kenn Singh​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefortbgcproperties​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (Topped Off):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

*Four E-com Center (U/C):*



Jose Mari said:


> wheillebhertt​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Four E-Com Center [3T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> wheillebhertt​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michpodz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giulio Di Martile​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blankspacesbetween​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky Villarta​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> michpodz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giulio Di Martile​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blankspacesbetween​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricky Villarta​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerome Sercado​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerome Sercado
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajcubarrubia​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Maria Jose Garcia Rodriguez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ANCHOR LAND's The PrinceView Parksuites [39F|res]*
*@ Quintin Paredes cor Sabino Padilla Sts, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*

Link: Binondo


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Maria Jose Garcia Rodriguez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MCY's Sky Residence [38F|res]*
*@ Prensa St, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*




































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Maria Jose Garcia Rodriguez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jeffbueno02 said:


> Arvic​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Click vid clip below*
> 
> Jervin John Velasquez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlo Roxas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bong Alcantara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engr. John Rae Pascual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ven1425​
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> *Click vid clip below*
> 
> Zsa Zsa Tan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bon Ivan Miranda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsglen_31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Hernandez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony Capco​
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Kintoy

Vertis North development update, as seen from MRT - QAve to Trinoma - Dec 9, 2017


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^

*FYI, this is a City/Metro Compilations ONLY !!!* Thanks


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*GRIFFINSTONE's One`Griffinstone [18F|bpo|off]*
*@ Commerce Ave cor Spectrum Midway, Filinvest City Complex
Alabang-Zapote, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



JudeD said:


>





muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Madison Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Pic Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Breeze Residences [40F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/drewjavellana/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/dreamer_claude/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natalie_dancer92​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

^^ ^^

*Project Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*



> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shin​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffbueno02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

^^ ^^

*Project Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*



Jose Mari said:


> *Click vid clips below*
> 
> Jhoane "Anjho" Bernal-Mempin
> 
> 
> Marco Paulo Alan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shin Tot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyunghee112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clockworkmanila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conradthesecond​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*GOLDEN BAY's Aspire Corporate Plaza (Golden Bay Tower) [10F|com]*
*Macapagal Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila* 































































*Construction Updates:*

*Groundbreaking Ceremony:*






































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST LAND's Activa Cubao Complex [4T|mix|off]*
*@ EDSA Cubao, Aurora Blvd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> thomasian​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS COMMUNITIES' Chimes Greenhills [40F|res]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GRIFFINSTONE's One`Griffinstone [18F|bpo|off]*
*@ Commerce Ave cor Spectrum Midway, Filinvest City Complex
Alabang-Zapote, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> Taken earlier..


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jp1032 said:


>





igmx said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*KEPPEL/SM PRIME's BDO Corporate Center [47F|off]*
*@ The Podium, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



jp1032 said:


>





igmx said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*ST FRANCIS SQUARE's BSA Twin Towers [2T|55F|condotel]*
*@ St. Francis Square, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Pic Updates:*



jp1032 said:


>





igmx said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [57F|off]*
*@ Ruby and Topaz Rds, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



jp1032 said:


>





igmx said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frankthebiker​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littleblogofbigtravelers​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ike_nari​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bj Talon y Carreon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave_11​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janina Espiritu​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffnafz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senen Belen​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ernesto Puno Jr.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frankthebiker​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littleblogofbigtravelers​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bj Talon y Carreon​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dave_11​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janina Espiritu​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeffnafz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Senen Belen​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Click vid clips below*
> *Steve Aoki*
> 
> 
> 
> babepinky0720
> 
> 
> katcho​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nico Vong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Villas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rizlcastillo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lachlan McBride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elbert Alvarez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

^^ ^^

*Project Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*












































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Vid Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> *The Tree of Life*


*Pic Updates:*



chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ORTIGAS' Connor at Greenhills [58F|res]*
*@ Greenhills Shopping Center, San Juan City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Latest Render:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GREEN ASIA's GLAS Tower [42F|bpo|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Render Updates:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jooooohnnyyyyy​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



jp1032 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace M. Ruiz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maverick Francisco​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL PRIMARIES' East Bay Residences [10T|mix|res]*
*@ East Service Rd (SLEX), Sucat, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Altura [2T|22F&27F|mix|res]*
*@ National Rd., South Park District, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND/NOMURA+ISETAN MITSUKOSHI's Sunshine Fort [4T|41+51F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> *Bottom Center*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chalcedon A. Sañor​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ROCKWELL's The Arton [3T|35F|30F|25F|res]*
*Katipunan, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Gramercy Residences [73F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hajimeippo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kara McCullough Miss USA 2017​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anton Domingo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tielo Esguerra​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's The Knightsbridge Residences [64F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hajimeippo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reggie Santos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoukry M Suny​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kara McCullough Miss USA 2017​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anton Domingo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tielo Esguerra​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Trump Tower Manila [58F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kara McCullough Miss USA 2017​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Milano Residences [53F|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reggie Santos​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoukry M Suny​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kara McCullough Miss USA 2017​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Forbes Media Tower [35F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Click vid clip below*
> 
> David Sayers​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hajimeippo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gnlzdvd​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reggie Santos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoukry M Suny​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kara McCullough Miss USA 2017​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anton Domingo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tielo Esguerra​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricar Bolalin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Burmer​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berjhoy25​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Michael De Las Alas Ocier​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



> luis4083 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cove Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luis4083 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luis4083 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction and Expansion*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2+Shore3 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*

















































































*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> liezel.ph​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM PRIME's The Galeón Museum [oth]*
*The Manila - Acapulco Galleon Museum*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





























*The Manila-Acapulco Galleon Trade Route*







































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> liezel.ph​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARANETA GROUP's Cyberpark Towers [5T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*











*Tower One (Completed)*









*Tower Two (U/C)*
















*Construction Updates:*



jaredcadz said:


>





> Brixjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brixjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



mon_dy said:


>





tambay328 said:


>





chanlatorre said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' Brio Tower [37F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Gudalupe Viejo, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



mon_dy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*The SSS Global Center [51F|mix|off]*
*(formerly Hive Tower)*
*@ McKinley Pkwy bet 9th Ave & 10th Ave, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




























​
*Location Map:*








*Scale Model:*



anakngpasig said:


> WTA Design Studio​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria Sports Tower 2 [2T|46F|mix|res]*
*(formerly NSJB's Victoria Station II)*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> cutewishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutewishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutewishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Exquadra Office Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Vid Updates:*



igmx said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> *Click vid clip below*
> 
> igomi​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DAIICHI's World Plaza [27F|off]*
*@ Lot 5.5, 5th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila
*



































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> jus_wandering​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ARTHALAND's Century Pacific Tower [30F|off]*
*(formerly Artha Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> jus_wandering​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> aqsisabel​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yasmin Unda​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan Brown Martinez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> aqsisabel​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yasmin Unda​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan Brown Martinez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> aqsisabel​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yasmin Unda​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan Brown Martinez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> engineerronan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeonghwa12​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Corporate & Residential Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



walrus357 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMDC's SM Grass Residences - Expansion [5T|40F(3)&45F(2)|res]*
*@ SM City North EDSA Mall Complex*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*


*Tower 1, 2 & 3:*









*Tower 4 & 5:*


































*Construction Updates:*



mon_dy said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction and Expansion*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*





















































*Project Updates:*



mon_dy said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jemorej29​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jemorej29​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*GREETINGS FROM THE PHILIPPINES*

*HAPPY BLESSED and PEACEFUL
NEW YEAR 2018 to EVERYONE !!!*
























































*WORLD's BEST 2017 NEW YEARS EVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*






*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2018 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*


























*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2017 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*





















*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2016 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*
















*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2014 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*






*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2013 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*











*METRO MANILA's NEW YEAR EVE 2012 MASSIVE FIREWORKS CELEBRATIONS !!!*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> anjokajo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patricia Ysabel Villegas​





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



jeffbueno02 said:


> Gen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhemy​





Jose Mari said:


> n_a_v_i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arianne De Castro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reanima_tion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ces Macuha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bianca Camille Perlata
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monica M. Abiena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johnjaranjohn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fritz Matthew Oblefias​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Forbes Media Tower [35F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> dmitrygo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Latest Render Updates:*

*Additional 6th Building is added on the right to cover the amenities from the SM next big project... LOL*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMDC's SM Grass Residences - Expansion [5T|40F(3)&45F(2)|res]*
*@ SM City North EDSA Mall Complex*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*


*Tower 1, 2 & 3:*









*Tower 4 & 5:*


































*Construction Updates:*



mon_dy said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction and Expansion*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*






























































*Project Updates:*

*GRASS Residences Complex:*



mon_dy said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction and Expansion*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*






























































*Project Updates:*



mon_dy said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> gkupps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gkupps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> gkupps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gkupps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Project Updates:*



> gkupps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gkupps said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*UNTV 37 The Millennial Tower [18F|com]*
*(formerly UNTV 37 Broadcast Center)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> bony_s82​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> bony_s82​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [31F|off]*
*@ 11th Ave, Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexal Alzona​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Siy​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> ralphierce​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margaux Umali​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victor Caimol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maimm Ratilla Pagaran​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco Magdaluyo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Aldrin Ayala​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cris Arcillo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodel Utlang​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick William​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDC's Menarco Tower [32F|com]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margaux Umali​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victor Caimol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maimm Ratilla Pagaran​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco Magdaluyo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Aldrin Ayala​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cris Arcillo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodel Utlang​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick William​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



mhek said:


> perryramiscal on Flickr​
> 12/14/2017





ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Margaux Umali​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victor Caimol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maimm Ratilla Pagaran​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco Magdaluyo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Aldrin Ayala​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eisen Ternate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cris Arcillo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodel Utlang​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick William​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's Kasara Urban Resort Residences [6T|30F|mix|res]*
*@ C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



kommrad said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



kommrad said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



kommrad said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



jeffbueno02 said:


> Carrolyn​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*HANSTON's The North Bank - Phase I [7T|70F+65F+60F+55F+40F+30F+25F|mix]*
*@ Pantaleon St & Mill Ave, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*​



anakngpasig said:


>


*Vid Tour:*











*Project Updates:*



Batang_genio said:


> inspiradesigncoreinc​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*UNTV 37 The Millennial Tower [18F|com]*
*(formerly UNTV 37 Broadcast Center)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



akosidab said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> davidsbeenhere​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> davidsbeenhere​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*

























*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> davidsbeenhere​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DHMC's DusitD2 Hotel/School [24F|mix]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> davidsbeenhere​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> davidsbeenhere​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



jp1032 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Corporate & Residential Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



808 state said:


> Jewishen Fernando​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*OCLP's GLAS Tower [42F|mix|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## heymikey1981

(deleted)
wrong thread


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mhei_mhei01​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Randall​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joel Joves​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jorge Rendell Concepcion​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy Mtabanao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezra Bartlett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Affaize Usman​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nursehussein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugo Anastacio​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pae Satumba​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mhei_mhei01​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Randall​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joel Joves​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jorge Rendell Concepcion​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy Mtabanao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ezra Bartlett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Affaize Usman​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nursehussein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugo Anastacio​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pae Satumba​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giran De Castro​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Latest Render Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> *One Ayala Bus Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Main Concourse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ground Floor Plan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *View from Glorietta Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visionary Architects​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Brixton Place [2T|45F|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


































































































*Construction Update:*



jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## triodegradable

This thread rocks !


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL PRIMARIES' The Vantage at Kapitolyo [2T|33F&31F|res]*
*@ West Capitol Dr cor United St, Pasig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GFL METRO's Elements Residences [2T|28F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Brgy Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



jezhang said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



jeffbueno02 said:


> Lejour Mailliw A. Ciar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fads Leron​





luis4083 said:


> cnnphilippines​





Jose Mari said:


> Willy Ong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trevor Teo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Bercades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kim Ruiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaloi DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willmer Ang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an.oush.ka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lorenzo Nikolo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*UTC's Udenna Tower [24F|com]*
*Rizal Dr cor Fourth Ave, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*GREENFIELD's Zitan [35F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's SM Fame Residences [4T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Central EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Update:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITYLAND's Pines Peak Tower [2T|27F|res*]
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' Ortigas Technopoint 1 & 2 [2T|6F|off]*
*@ Doña Julia Vargas Ave, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*GDC's Mayflower BPO Bldg [29F|bpo|off]*
*@ Mayflower St, Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*










Monolith Construction​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's Power Plant Mall - Expansion/Renovation [mall]*
*@ Rockwell Centre, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's Edades Suites [20F|res|pro]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jo Jerusalem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TriciaVM​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Baxer Hernandez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakuraaoba​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Baxer Hernandez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakuraaoba​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*IRMO's The Curve [36F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hermia_ml​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philip Mendoza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dirk_vader
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eliseo V. Fabale​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meg Rivero​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelica Amparo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamie Julian​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Aldrin Ayala​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cg_gckgcv​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew P. Andora​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gel Guiao​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




reyvil888 said:


> lexdflores​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simon Hiemer​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markos Letran B. Pineda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hani Bona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricris Benico Bona​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Tobey Brentwood Ocampo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> André Tan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> André Tan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Tobey Brentwood Ocampo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> André Tan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rommil Villaluna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Delvir Quieta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Alejandro​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> maynardthegreat​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Pic Updates:*



jval said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANG's Shang Salcedo Place [67F|res]*
*@ Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*​




































*Pic Updates:*



tifoso said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> iamtonstravels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis Diaz Flores​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> iamtonstravels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexis Diaz Flores​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> iamtonstravels​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*

















































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



bluenewyorker said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Carl Ravancho​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Carl Ravancho​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



jeffbueno02 said:


> Glaiza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abel​





luis4083 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

^^ ^^

*More Project Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*



Jose Mari said:


> *Click vid clips below*
> 
> flyindolphin
> 
> 
> Ian Patrocinio​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lejour Malilliw A. Ciar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glaiza Cells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophia Maeve Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zsa Zsa Tan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jariel Mira Dawa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eileine Joyce Romen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louise Lancin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carmelate​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

^^ ^^

*More Project Updates (OKADA Manila - Phase 1):*



ffdeguzman said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Project Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> iamtonstravels​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica Rea​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete Buenafe​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jessica Rea​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jessica Rea​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Pete Buenafe​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*HORIZON LAND's Siena Towers [2T|22F|mix|res]*
*Sumulong Hwy cor Fernando Ave, Brgy Sto Niño, Marikina City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Scale Model:*












































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*HORIZON LAND's Palm Beach West [4T|17F|mix|res]*
*@ MET Park Complex, Bay Area, Macapagal Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Kai Garden Residences [3T|40F|res]*
*Japanese Themed Condo (Dansalan Garden Phase 2)*
*Dansalan St, Boni, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Project Updates:*



travisdmci said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ANCHOR LAND's Anchorland Corporate Office [12F|off]*
*@ ASEANA Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AHI's ASEANA 3 BPO [14F|mix|off]*
*Bradco Ave, ASEANA Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Under Construction:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*JLH's Platinum Tower [11F|mix|off]*
*Fuentes St cor Asean Ave, ASEANA Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*UNITED LAB's UNILAB Corporate Building [6F|off]*
*William cor Mayflower Sts, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*










​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST LAND's Activa Cubao Complex [4T|mix|off]*
*@ EDSA Cubao, Aurora Blvd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Project Updates:*










thomasian said:


> filinvestland​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FILINVEST's One Binondo Complex [5T|40F|mix|res]*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*
*@ Chinatown, Binondo, Manila*































































New Render:



thomasian said:


> filinvestland​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



jp1032 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (U/C):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



crossboneka said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



jeffbueno02 said:


> Ram Samia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tarrah​





Jose Mari said:


> cassyong04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atrxvels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renz Fajardo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Roces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okadamanila​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2018)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2+Shore3 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*

















































































*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>





tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Redevelopment*

^^ ^^

*Under Expansion and Redevelopment (Mall of Asia):*



thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Project Updates:*



maximalvelocity said:


>





roydex said:


>





shaKEIRa said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Vid Tour:*








shaKEIRa said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Sola [2T|36F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, North Triangle, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



shaKEIRa said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Corporate & Residential Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



shaKEIRa said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Joanne Carla Carlos Bugayong​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [57F|off]*
*@ Ruby and Topaz Rds, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Prisma Residences [3T|41F|res]*
*Pasig Blvd, Brgy Bagong Ilog, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



travisdmci said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> lui_velasco​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDC's Menarco Tower [32F|com]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> lui_velasco​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> lui_velasco​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MDTC's Ore Central [30F|off]*
*(formerly Ore Square)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> lui_velasco​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Hotel [66F|hot]*
*@ Grand Central Park, North BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*













































*Pic Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jethrobautro​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lui_velasco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/honeybfly1929/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamjohn_o​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences [50F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park, North BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*






















































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jethrobautro​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madisondaenerys​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaun Lewis​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giacomo Pirozzi​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erfabe​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















*Construction Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (The Residences at The Westin):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marcialm_arts​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robinsonsrenttoowncondo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rowan Von Strauss​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristhoff Cagape​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristine Arra Yu​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incy Aranas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Slaughter​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masatch.64​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsti B.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erwnbndlx​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



eyesky said:


>





pau_p1 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*INNOLAND's Altaire Tower [45F|off]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Ph Man said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Ph Man said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Pic Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Breeze Residences [40F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



iamsuperdhy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Restoration*

*NCCA's Manila Metropolitan Theater - [oth]*
*@ Liwasang Bonifacio, Mehan Garden, Padre Burgos Ave. cor Arroceros St., Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Restoration Updates:*



luis4083 said:


> METamorphosis​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Brixton Place [2T|45F|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Finximus said:


> DMCIHomesRealEstateAgent​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's Shore 1, 2 & 3 Residences [11T|17F|res]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Video Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> angelsroomsforstaycation​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (Topped Off):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

*Three E-com Center (U/C):*



JulZ said:


> b3tsbo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Pic Updates:*

*Three E-com Center (U/C):*



JulZ said:


> b3tsbo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's The Albany [2T|10F|res]*
*@ McKinley West, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Render Updates:*

















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Cyberscape Gamma [37F|bpo|ofc]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Topaz & Ruby Rds, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



iamsuperdhy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















*Construction Updates:*



leechtat said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



leechtat said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Lerato [3T|31F|mix|res]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



leechtat said:


>


*Note:* Next, all the spaghetti wires will be buried in the ground after all the construction is done.

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Rey Cortes Villasoto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vladimir Manuel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Saraza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lui Velasco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gley Ramos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Rey Cortes Villasoto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vladimir Manuel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Nepomuceno​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Saraza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lui Velasco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gley Ramos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GRIFFINSTONE's One Griffinstone [18F|bpo|off]*
*@ Commerce Ave cor Spectrum Midway, Filinvest City Complex
Alabang-Zapote, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



luis4083 said:


> @AimDZone





reyvil888 said:


> migothelion​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

DP


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FLI PREMIERE's Bristol [40F|res]*
*@ Parkway Place, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST ALABANG's Parkway Corporate Center [32F|mix|off]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*PHILREALTY + GPI's Project Cube 5th Avenue [3T|mix|off]*
*@ 5th Avenue, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Project Updates:*



pau_p1 said:


>


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*UTC's Udenna Tower [24F|com]*
*Rizal Dr cor Fourth Ave, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mtdvd​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Project Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> tintinduran​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences & Mall [7T|28F|mix]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Updates:*






*Project Updates:*












































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AETERNITAS' Aeternitas Columbarium [12F|mix]*
*beside St. Peter Parish, Commonwealth Ave., Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [57F|off]*
*@ Ruby and Topaz Rds, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DATA LAND's The Olive Place [2T|50F|48F|mix|res]*
*Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


*Note:* Next, all the spaghetti wires will be buried in the ground after all the construction is done.

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Exquadra Office Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Vid Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GFL METRO's Elements Residences [2T|28F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Brgy Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


> *Nerou at The Elements Topping off Ceremony*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*St. John Paul II Catholic Church [Oth]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























*Render Updates:*



gala_boy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EURO TOWERS' Milan Residenze [3T|25F|mix|res]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila
*



























*Project Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*UNTV 37 The Millennial Tower [18F|com]*
*(formerly UNTV 37 Broadcast Center)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*































































*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST LAND's Activa Cubao Complex [4T|mix|off]*
*@ EDSA Cubao, Aurora Blvd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Matchstar27 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*STA LUCIA LAND's Orchard Towers [4T|9F|res]*
*@ Hon Benito Soliven Ave, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Brixton Place [2T|45F|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Scale Model:*



jogradboi08 said:


>





jogradboi08 said:


>





jogradboi08 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's AMA Tower Residences [34F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> iamsuperdhy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamsuperdhy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC Rich Residences [2T|53F|mix|res]*
*EDSA, Guadix Dr, Bgy Wack-Wack, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila* 


















*Construction Updates:*



iamsuperdhy said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*OCLP's GLAS Tower [42F|mix|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



iamsuperdhy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AMAIA LAND's Amaia Skies Shaw [2T|39F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



iamsuperdhy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Inte'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*INNOLAND's Altaire Tower [45F|off]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































[/QUOTE]








*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



slerz said:


>





Ph Man said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ALASKALAND's L&Y Plaza [7F|mix|off]*
*120 E Rodriguez Jr. Ave, C5 Rd, Brgy Ugong, Pasig City, Metro Manila*​



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*EPPI+ALI's Parklinks Complex [30T|mix]*
*35 Hectares (30ha Pasig City + 5ha Quezon City)*
*@ E. Rodriguez Jr. Ave (C5 Rd), Pasig+Quezon Cities, Metro Manila*































































*Project Updates:*



juandecervantes said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC's Glam Residences [40F|res]*
*@ GMA-Kamuning MRT Station*
*EDSA, Diliman, Quezon City, Metro Manila*









Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC's Rich Residences [2T|53F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Guadix Dr, Brgy Wack-Wack, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*









Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PRIME HOMES' Larossa Residences [10T|10F|res]*
*Contemporary Filipino Architecture which creates Traditional Filipino Garden*
*@ Capitol Hills, Quezon City*


























































































​
*Construction Updates:*



































Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS The Magnolia Residences and Mall - Expansion and Renovation [4T|mix|u/c]* 
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's The Cloverleaf Township [res|off|mall|hos]*
*@ Intersection of North EDSA and the North Luzon Expressway (NLEX)*
*Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Exquadra Office Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Vid Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM City Fairview - Expansion & Redevelopment [mall]*
*Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Expansion Update:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Restoration*

*NCCA's Manila Metropolitan Theater - [oth]*
*@ Liwasang Bonifacio, Mehan Garden, Padre Burgos Ave. cor Arroceros St., Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Restoration Updates:*



luis4083 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER "S" Residences [3T|13F|res]*
*A Japanese Concept Residences*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CITADINES/WALTER MART's Citadines Manila Bay and W Mall [mix]*
*@ Bay City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*














































aidea.com​
[/QUOTE]

*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Taken Today
> 
> *Citadines Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BPO Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W Mall Entrance*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria Sports Tower 2 [2T|46F|mix|res]*
*(formerly NSJB's Victoria Station II)*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


> C M Satore​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST LAND's Activa Cubao Complex [4T|mix|off]*
*@ EDSA Cubao, Aurora Blvd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Project Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*UNTV 37 The Millennial Tower [18F|com]*
*(formerly UNTV 37 Broadcast Center)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> Kean Planas​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ETON's NxTower 1 [33F|mix|off]*
*@ between Emerald Ave and Ruby Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Project Updates:*



Nardz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Scale Model:*



Jose Mari said:


> kaoluhanatani​


*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


> ^^


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Ayala Malls Circuit & Seda Hotel [5F|15F|mix]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex | Makati City, Metro Manila *













































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Restoration*

*NCCA's Manila Metropolitan Theater - [oth]*
*@ Liwasang Bonifacio, Mehan Garden, Padre Burgos Ave. cor Arroceros St., Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Restoration Updates:*



> luis4083 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luis4083 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



krosfingaz said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



krosfingaz said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALVEO LAND's The Sandstone [6T|41F|mix|res]*
*@ Portico Complex, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



krosfingaz said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|N(43F)+S(41F)|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Taken Today


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



Fortbonifaciorent said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> realty_marikit​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Fortbonifaciorent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortbonifaciorent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> realty_marikit​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*GREENFIELD's G-Net-1 [35F|mix]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mayflower cor William Street Ext, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*OCLP's GLAS Tower [42F|mix|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Cyberscape Gamma [37F|bpo|ofc]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Topaz & Ruby Rds, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*VISTA LAND's Evia Lifestyle Center [mix|mall]*
*@ Vista City Complex, Daang Hari, Las Piñas City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Pic Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>





mon_dy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



leechtat said:


>





> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezhang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



jcdak said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



eyesky said:


>





pau_p1 said:


>





jcdak said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> jlcasabal​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Brixton Place [2T|45F|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*
















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Scale Model:*



jogradboi08 said:


>





jogradboi08 said:


>



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Kroma Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Legaspi Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*



































*Construction Update:*



eyesky said:


>





wynngd said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Prisma Residences [3T|41F|res]*
*Pasig Blvd, Brgy Bagong Ilog, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Finximus said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARANETA GROUP's Cyberpark Towers [5T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*











*Tower One (Completed)*









*Tower Two (U/C)*
















*Construction Updates:*



jaredcadz said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



















agent_008 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*










hi5 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Maricris Benico Bona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mgspk​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI's Serissa Residences [7T|6F|res]*
*Bali-inspired resort mid-rise community*
*Alabang-Zapote Rd, Las Piñas City, Metro Manila*


























































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria de Malate [2T|45F|res]*
*Angel Linao cor Pres. Quirino Ave, Malate, Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DAIICHI's One World Place [35F|off]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



jcdak said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDC's Menarco Tower [32F|com]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



jcdak said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



jcdak said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*
























































































*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans





Arca South Aerial Footages (as of end-March 2014)​
*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> cruz.jonah​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> igomi​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geralyn Lopez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flyhilikus​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaun Lewis​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giacomo Pirozzi​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madisondaenerys​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erfabe​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Click vid clip below*
> 
> csldi​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Yu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csldi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulo Polintan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xiao Yi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arcenaldo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]cebjuanknow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracee Bongolan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*UNTV 37 The Millennial Tower [18F|com]*
*(formerly UNTV 37 Broadcast Center)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



kommrad said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*HK GOLDEN MOUNTAIN PROPERTIES' Imperial Era Mansion [11-13F|6T|mix]*
*@ Diosdado Macapagal Blvd, ASEANA City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Greenways Project [mix]*
*Pasig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Vid Tour:*



j01 said:


> *EDSA-Gallería-MRT-Megamall-ADB-Opal*


*Construction Updates:*



ionmarx said:


> ionmarx​





thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*































































*Construction Updates:*



alexbam2006 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Fortbonifaciorent said:


> ​





reyvil888 said:


> bigbluefish​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND/NOMURA+ISETAN MITSUKOSHI's Sunshine Fort [4T|41+51F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amla2amla​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karlo_knight​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Derek Gallimore​





Jose Mari said:


> Sarah Gabuelo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abbyaguro​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenel L. Casabal​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellibert Dela Rosa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> celia_century​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ANCHOR LAND's Juan Luna Logistics [29F|mix|whse]*
*@ Juan Luna and P. Chavez Sts, Divisoria, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*​



maniLaboy_me said:


> anchorland​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Arbor Lanes [5T|15F|res]*
*@ Arca South Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbyhamac​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realestate8ph​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Veranda [4T|12F|res]*
*@ ARCA South Complex, West Bicutan, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*







*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debbyhamac​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realestate8ph​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DHMC's DusitD2 - Residences/Hotel & Mgmt College [24F|mix|res|hot|edu]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



jcdak said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2018)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2+Shore3 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*


























































































*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Project Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jpaulpreyes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jpaulpreyes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's Westside City Complex (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Resorts World Bayshore - Manila)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Project Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jpaulpreyes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Kintoy

Metro Manila skyline, just before sunset. Taken from IM Hotel roofdeck


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (T/O):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> *Three E-com Center (T/O):*​
> 
> 
> JulZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3tsbo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JulZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jec0i​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



> JulZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3tsbo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JulZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jec0i​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARANETA GROUP's Cyberpark Towers [5T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*











*Tower One (Completed)*









*Tower Two (U/C)*
















*Construction Updates:*



> jaredcadz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaredcadz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*VIVO LAND's Greenhills Town Center [5T|45F|mix|res]*
*@ Valencia cor Granada Sts, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​



thomasian said:


> vivolandcorp​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC's SM Red Residences [29F|res]*
*Chino Roces, Makati City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



cool_78 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



cool_78 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>





Fortbonifaciorent said:


> ​





ManilaMetro said:


>





jcdak said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> clairechengdesign


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Samsung Hall*

























*Pic Updates:*



Fortbonifaciorent said:


> ​





ManilaMetro said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> clairechengdesign


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DHMC's DusitD2 Hotel/School [24F|mix]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keecel_16​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clairechengdesign
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's Southwest Intermodal Transport Exchange (SWITEX) [mix]*
*Coastal Rd, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


















*Scale Model:*









jovicyeeINQ








*Construction Updates:*



walrus357 said:


> DOTrPH​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix/mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



walrus357 said:


> DOTrPH​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic (Philippines - 7,641 from 7,107 Islands)*

*Latest Count:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FLI PREMIERE's Bristol [40F|res]*
*@ Parkway Place, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST ALABANG's Parkway Corporate Center [32F|mix|off]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE ARANETA GROUP's Gateway Mall 2 [5F|mix|mall]*
*@ Araneta Center, EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



jaredcadz said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARANETA GROUP's Cyberpark Towers [5T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*











*Tower One (Completed)*









*Tower Two (U/C)*
















*Construction Updates:*




> jaredcadz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaredcadz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Exquadra Office Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Vid Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Pic Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred Cast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred Cast​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred Cast​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Tower Two (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​





thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's One Filinvest [35F|com]*
*Ortigas cor ADB Ave and Sapphire Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [57F|off]*
*@ Ruby and Topaz Rds, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ROBINSONS LAND's Sapphire Tower [67F|mix|res]*
*Sapphire Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*​



Nardz09 said:


> *The Sapphire Tower is designed as a crystalline form, defined by the geometric shapes of the building's structure.*​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FAR EASTERN UNIVERSITY's FEU Alabang Campus [edu]*
*@ South Corporate Ave, Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



















feualabang








*Project Updates:*



dexterswift said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Ph Man said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's Edades Suites [20F|res|pro]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Today


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Exquadra Office Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Vid Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*



> *DOUBLE DRAGON + HOTEL ASIA's Hotel 101 Fort [33F|hot]*
> *C5 Road cor Target St, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


*Render Update:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*GOLDCOAST's Manila Solar City - Reclamation Project [mix]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*













































*Project Updates:*



juandecervantes said:


> *Official Manila Solar City Video*
> 
> 201063643​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Pic Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chili720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maryjanevicentekato​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALVEO LAND's High Street South Corporate Plaza [2T|28F|mix|off]*
*@ High Street South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Project Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey Feir​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel Gitana Photography​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsmejucel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayaladevelopments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonas Baricaua Sibál​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sonyaback​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khenkhenpot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexanderjoo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmchengay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellenpdsy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh.its.maria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cua_say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowwhitezen​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mike_alegado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> renzpicache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> au__lynnd​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fw001lew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alonzonina​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> llanahmonteiro​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sonyaback​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> khenkhenpot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexanderjoo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmchengay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mike_alegado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> renzpicache​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh.its.maria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cua_say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snowwhitezen​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fw001lew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alonzonina​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> llanahmonteiro​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> hi5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Restoration*

*NCCA's Manila Metropolitan Theater - [oth]*
*@ Liwasang Bonifacio, Mehan Garden, Padre Burgos Ave. cor Arroceros St., Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Restoration Updates:*



luis4083 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle Gardens - North [2T|40F(off)+23F(hot)|mix]*
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## RonnieR

InfinitiFX45 said:


> *NCCA's Manila Metropolitan Theater - [oth]*
> *@ Liwasang Bonifacio, Mehan Garden, Padre Burgos Ave. cor Arroceros St., Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vid Tour:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Restoration Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


I'm so happy about the progress on the rehabilitation of this historical theater and its surrounding.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Arbor Lanes [5T|15F|res]*
*@ Arca South Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> remaxunlimitedcrisamable​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MDC's Menarco Tower [32F|com]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> hey.yael​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peterjulesc​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey.yael​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afternoonradio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvinjohn16​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Redevelopment*

*ORTIGAS' Ortigas East Complex - Redevelopment [17T|mix]*
*(formerly Frontera Verde)*
*@ C5, Brgy. Ugong, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


























*Latest Render:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's ArcoVia City Complex [mix|res]*
*@ E. Rodriguez Jr Ave, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Vision Properties​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Infina Towers [2T|40F|res]*
*@ Aurora Blvd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























































































































































​
*Construction Updates:*



Neljie said:


> resortslivingcondo​





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PACIFIC CORP's Elements Tres Hermanas Residences [29F|res|u/c]*
*(besides University of Santo Tomas Campus)*
*Gov. Lacson Ave, Sampaloc, Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Pic Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic*

*CONGRATS to ALL ASEAN COUNTRIES !!!* :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI's Serissa Residences [7T|6F|res]*
*Bali-inspired resort mid-rise community*
*Alabang-Zapote, Las Piñas City, Metro Manila*


























































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Pic Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry David
> 
> 
> monamiga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jed Rodelas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bea Madeleine
> 
> 
> monamiga
> 
> 
> Dodge Lim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry David​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> bgc_condo.ph​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bgc_condo.ph​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arvie Tahil​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1 - Topped Off)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



luis4083 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Greenways Project [mix]*
*Pasig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Vid Tour:*



j01 said:


> *EDSA-Gallería-MRT-Megamall-ADB-Opal*


*Construction Updates:*



timothy2170 said:


> Paolo Alcazaren​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















*Construction Updates:*



Ph Man said:


> I'm guessing the upper part of the taller tower will house the hotel floors.


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erwin Usapdin​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacob Saabye​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey Eguna​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ar. Jayson Panganiban Estrada​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix/mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE ARANETA GROUP's Gateway Mall 2 [5F|mix|mall]*
*@ Araneta Center, EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Project Updates:*



thomasian said:


> *Ibis Styles Manila Araneta Center*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gateway Mall 2*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's 18th Avenue de Triomphe [43F|res]*
*@ E. Rodriguez, Jr. Ave, Arcovia City Complex, Brgy Ugong, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



timothy2170 said:


>





> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ayala Malls*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seda Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jiggyboy_22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lord_z3r3f​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Ayala Malls Circuit & Seda Hotel [5F|15F|mix]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex | Makati City, Metro Manila *













































*Construction Updates:*



timothy2170 said:


>





> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ayala Malls*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seda Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jiggyboy_22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lord_z3r3f​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Solstice Towers [4T|55F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




thomasian said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Corporate Center [2T|17F&26F|off]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LANDS' The Stiles Enterprise Plaza [2T|28F&33F|off]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Video Tour:*











*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> ● West Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ● Mock up glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ● East Tower


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Tower Two (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> ● Mock up cladding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ● *Ayala Tower Two* facing Paseo de Roxas Avenue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ● *Mandarin Oriental Hotel* and *Ayala Tower Two*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ● *Mandarin Oriental Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ● *Ayala Tower Two*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GAC's GLAS Tower [42F|bpo|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Exquadra Office Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ORTIGAS' Glaston Tower [36F|mix|com]*
*Ortigas East Complex (formerly Frontera Verde)*
*@ C5, between Ortigas Ave & Dona Julia Vargas, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


























































































































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Bridgetowne Mall [mix|mall]*
*@ Bridgetowne Business Park Complex*
*Eulogio Rodriguez Jr. Ave (C5 Rd), Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



johnmizer_ver_2 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



kommrad said:


>





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Greenways Project [mix]*
*Pasig City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Vid Tour:*



j01 said:


> *EDSA-Gallería-MRT-Megamall-ADB-Opal*


*Construction Updates:*



> timothy2170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aarcon builders​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timothy2170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (T/O):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

*Four E-com Center (U/C):*



JulZ said:


> apesa19​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Four E-Com Center [3T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*

*Four E-com Center (U/C):*



JulZ said:


> apesa19​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ROBINSONS' + SHANG's St. Regis Residences [2T|46F|res]*
*McKinley Parkway cor 5th Avenue, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*​



reyvil888 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Maple Place [1T(7F)&2T(6F)|res]*
*@ Molave Ave cor Acacia Ave, Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









































































*DMCI Homes*​
*Construction Updates:*



nikolodeon said:


> *Main Gate*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aspen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Linden*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spruce*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Viceroy [4T|22F|res]*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila* 




































*Construction Updates:*



eddiemolinar said:


> *Towers 3 & 4*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SHANGRI-LA's Shangri-La at the Fort [60F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Pic Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonasis​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/jeceboy/​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmbcabaneiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonasis​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/jeceboy/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pleasantly_lost​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's New Philippine Stock Exchange Tower [23F|com]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Pic Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>





emo-spy said:


> ​





hi5 said:


>





OneBlueFire said:


>





emo-spy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

^^ ^^

*Project Updates (New PSE Tower):*



reyvil888 said:


> saint_furious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dxnclarite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keithfs​





reyvil888 said:


> jmbcabaneiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonasis​





reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/jeceboy/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pleasantly_lost​





> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qcajperalta​
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Pic Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81ack5un​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nurse Eddie
> 
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/Dc6BtFBkny22
> Alda Marie Polido​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juanjrballon
> 
> 
> Erwin Villoso
> 
> 
> John Ezekiel Miclat
> 
> 
> Photo of Gerry Bautista
> 
> 
> Jonathan Reyes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ETON's NxTower 1 [33F|mix|off]*
*@ between Emerald Ave and Ruby Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



teokun said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



teokun said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*On Hold*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Tower Two (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>





> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lance_box​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theblackfyreknight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawrenceecastro​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*




























agent_008 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*










agent_008 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*










agent_008 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Project Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 81ack5un​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nurse Eddie
> 
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/Dc6BtFBkny22
> Alda Marie Polido​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juanjrballon
> 
> 
> Erwin Villoso
> 
> 
> John Ezekiel Miclat
> 
> 
> Photo of Gerry Bautista
> 
> 
> Jonathan Reyes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Before: Festival Alabang Mall (April 2010)*
> 
> 
> *After: Festival Alabang Mall (March 2018)*
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Gentry Residences [46F|res]*
*Valero St, Bel-Air, Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



boncedrick said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





pau_p1 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



marcco69 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALVEO LAND's The Maridien Residences [2T|42F&38F|mix|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Pic Updates:*



Fortbonifaciorent said:


> ​





pau_p1 said:


>





azizfrost said:


> ​





jcdak said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> haroldangelia21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patriciimarb​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND/NOMURA+ISETAN MITSUKOSHI's Sunshine Fort Landmark [4T|50F+47F+43F+41F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> hubilladesigngroup​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Ellis [30F|res]*
*102 LP Leviste St, Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



teokun said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



andycapp said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​





Jose Mari said:


> Gowin Nugroho​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Tower 2 Triangle (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mandarin Oriental Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ayala Tower Two*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


> *One Roxas Triangle and Park Central Towers crane at the background*





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*

















































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





OneBlueFire said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Madison Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



OneBlueFire said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA HOTEL & RESORT's Seda Hotel BGC Tower 2 [19F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> vinnietris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janineninonu​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking*








































































*Construction Updates:*



walrus357 said:


>





alexbam2006 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*REGALIA GROUP's The Regalia Park Residences - Tower C [35F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SUNTRUST's Asmara [3T|34F|res]*
*@ E. Rodriguez Ave., Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































​
*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DOUBLE DRAGON's The SkySuites Corporate & Residential Tower [38F|mix|res]*
*(formerly GLOBE ASIATIQUE's GA Skysuites)*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Pic Updates:*



walrus357 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (T/O):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> *Three E-com Center (T/O):*
> 
> 
> JulZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhkingina​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Four E-com Center (T/O):*
> 
> 
> JulZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamthenchua​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Scale Model:*









sotanghon​
*Construction Updates:*



> *Three E-com Center (T/O):*
> 
> 
> JulZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhkingina​
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Four E-Com Center [3T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Vid Tour:*











*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



> *Four E-com Center (U/C):*
> 
> 
> JulZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamthenchua​
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*Glaston Tower [36F|mix|com]*
*Ortigas East Complex (formerly Frontera Verde)*
*@ C5, between Ortigas Ave & Dona Julia Vargas, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Latest Render:*



kelmarino said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Botanika Nature Residences [3T|15F|res]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> filigree​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Redevelopment (Phase 3)*

*ORTIGAS' Greenhills Shopping Center - Redevelopment (Phase 3) [mix]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*































































*Video Tour:*






*Render Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



scraper08 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



waks13 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's RW Bayshore Residential Resort 1 & 2 [mix|res]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


*MEGAWORLD's The Bayshore Residential Resort 1 (Phase 1)*


















































































*MEGAWORLD's The Bayshore Residential Resort 2 - (Phase 2)*

















*Construction Updates:*

*MEGAWORLD's The Bayshore Residential Resort 2 - (Phase 2)*



waks13 said:


>



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*Current [200,000m² (2,152,782.08ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2017) [388,000m² (4,176,397.24ft²) GLA]*




































*Project Updates:*



waks13 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Redevelopment*

*ORTIGAS' Greenhills Shopping Center - Redevelopment (Phase 3) [mix]*
*@ Greenhills, San Juan City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC's Charm Residences [12T|10F|res]*
*@ Felix Ave, Cainta, Rizal, Metro Manila*































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





waks13 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jepjav​





jcdak said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's 100 West Makati [35F|mix|res]*
*@ West Makati, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Vid Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> *The Tree of Life*


*Pic Updates:*



j01 said:


> National Museum​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's Coast Residences [41F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Breeze Residences [40F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Pic Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's SixSenses Resort Residences [6T|20F|mix|res]*
*@ ParkMet Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Four Season Riviera [4T|32F|mix|res]*
*@ Muelle Dela Industria, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*















































​
*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


> erickdantoc​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MCY's Sky Residence [38F|res]*
*@ Prensa St, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*




































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


> erickdantoc​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*




































*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


> erickdantoc​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*BANDONG's Bandong Tower [31F|mix|res]*
*Barraca St, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*










http://photobucket.com/gallery/user...5kb25nIFRvd2VyL0JhbmRvbmdUb3dlci5qcGc=/?ref=1









http://photobucket.com/gallery/user...VyL0JhbmRvbmd0b3dlckVsZXZhdGlvbnMuanBn/?ref=1​
*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (T/O):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> *Four E-com Center:*​*
> 
> 
> thomasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


*

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the Orig Pic/Vid Owners, to all Forumers and to all Int'l/Pinoy Mods!!! :banana: :cheers:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Four E-Com Center [3T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


















*Vid Tour:*











*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



> *Four E-com Center:*​*
> 
> 
> thomasian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


*

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the Orig Pic/Vid Owners, to all Forumers and to all Int'l/Pinoy Mods!!! :banana: :cheers:*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's Southwest Intermodal Transport Exchange (SWITEX) [mix]*
*Coastal Rd, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


















*Scale Model:*









jovicyeeINQ








*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


> *Coastal Road/Cavitex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Macapagal Blvd*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 2)*

*PRIME HOMES' Larossa Residences [10T|10F|res]*
*Contemporary Filipino Architecture which creates Traditional Filipino Garden*
*@ Capitol Hills, Quezon City*


























































































​
*Project Updates (Phase 2):*



> ChaelValerio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChaelValerio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChaelValerio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ORTIGAS' Glaston Tower [36F|mix|off]*
*@ Ortigas East Complex, Pasig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Frontera Verde Complex)*

























































































































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*CITYLAND's Pioneer Heights [2T|24F|mix|res]*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




thomasian said:


>



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's The Fifth Tower [2T|30F+33F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




Nardz09 said:


>



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*OCLP's GLAS Tower [42F|mix|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's SixSenses Resort Residences [6T|20F|mix|res]*
*@ ParkMet Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's The Albany Luxury Residences [2T|10F|res]*
*@ McKinley West, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Megawide*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Kintoy

Vertis North - OK Street


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND/NOMURA+ISETAN MITSUKOSHI's Sunshine Fort Landmark [4T|51F+47F+43F+41F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Models:*


























*Project Updates:*



> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/FederalLandOfficial/videos/1650257078343190/​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> megaworldcarlo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> megaworldcarlo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> telecasterjonas​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mr_atienza​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Maple Place [1T(7F)&2T(6F)|res]*
*@ Molave Ave cor Acacia Ave, Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









































































*DMCI Homes*​
*Construction Updates:*



lanz09 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*Manila Metropolitan Development Authority (MMDA) Building Complex [12F|gov]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Project Updates:*



chestersim said:


> MMDA​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*Philippine National Bank (PNB) HQ [3T|60F|mix|pro]*
*Gil Puyat Ave cor Paseo de Roxas, Makati City, Metro Manila*









Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC's Lush Residences [23F|res|pro]*
*Bagtikan St, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



thomasian said:


> smprime​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [59F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




thomasian said:


> thomasian​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




thomasian said:


> thomasian​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DHMC's DusitD2 - Residences & Hotel + Hotel Mgmt College [24F|mix|res|hot|edu]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ManilaMetro said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*OCLP's GLAS Tower [42F|mix|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST ALABANG's Parkway Corporate Center [32F|mix|off]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*













































*Project Updates:*



GodLovesUs said:


> FilinvestCity​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM City Fairview Mall - Expansion & Redevelopment [mall]*
*Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Expansion Update:*

Construction Update:​


thethirtysixth said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Three E-com Center)*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (T/O):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

*Three E-com Center (T/O):*​


Jose Mari said:


> Anthony Bason Magday​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Three E-com Center)*

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Construction Updates:*

*Three E-com Center (T/O):*​


Jose Mari said:


> Anthony Bason Magday​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Project Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me_chadxd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_fatyoungjesus​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arman Picaña​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anakngpasig said:


> Asiacamera on Flickr​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expat Philippines​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jey Banaag​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*HORIZON LAND's Palm Beach West [4T|17F|res]*
*@ MET Park Complex, Bay Area, Macapagal Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Latest Render:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ANCHOR LAND's 8 Alonzo Parksuites [49F|res]*
*Alonzo St, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*​



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Noble Place [47F|res]*
*@ Juan Luna cor Dasmariñas Sts, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alexey Zavelayov​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> engrzek​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix/mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































*Project Updates:*



noli-kun said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*DOT's National Museum of Natural History [6F|oth]*
*Rizal Park, Manila, Philippines*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Vid Updates:*



Kintoy said:


> *The Tree of Life*


*Pic Updates:*



j01 said:


> Facebook: NCCA​





j01 said:


> Facebook NCCA​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 6 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Project Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Rivera.
> 
> 
> Red Rivera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CityCrawler.
> 
> 
> Hour Philippines TV.
> 
> 
> Hour Philippines TV.
> 
> 
> Hour Philippines TV​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [31F|off]*
*@ 11th Ave, Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemuel Sarino​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maranatha Saquibal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Lee Santos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ttm0311 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> [Patricia Villegas​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ttm0311 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Sola [2T|36F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, North Triangle, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



jmecate23 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Redevelopment*

*VISTA LAND's Star Mall - Alabang Redevelopment [5F+20F|mix]*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*​



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*GRIFFINSTONE's One Griffinstone [18F|bpo|off]*
*@ Commerce Ave cor Spectrum Midway, Filinvest City Complex
Alabang-Zapote, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Kintoy

Bonifacio Global City, Metro Manila


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*GREENFIELD's Zitan [35F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Project Updates:*

















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> rhoroa​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> rhoroa​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Redevelopment*

*Alabang Town Center Complex - Expansion/Redevelopment [mix]*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*​



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> paolosuarez11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lavidalokal​





anakngpasig said:


> Paterson Galupe on Flickr​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (T/O):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

*Four E-com Center (T/O):*​


Jose Mari said:


> Meryll Lopez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's Shore 1, 2 & 3 Residences [11T|17F|res]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Video Tour:*











*Construction Updates (Shore 1 & 2 Residences):*



Jose Mari said:


> Meryll Lopez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's Westside City Complex (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Resorts World Bayshore - Manila)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Project Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix/mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































*Project Updates:*



noli-kun said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Forbes Media Tower [35F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ginorocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nomadxdesign​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aditya Santoso​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radin Wahab​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erikugggh​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> century_properties_investment​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rodtrippp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo Aventurado​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amber Zuluaga​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alonmaq​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Rick Manzano​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



scraper08 said:


> ctto​





anakngpasig said:


> anakngpasig​





ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen Ja​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinmar Llamado​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jehralinepn​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greyssfull​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coeli Jimenez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> genefever​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mai Pagsibigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lem Leal Santiago​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



scraper08 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Carl Sagisabal Ibasco​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Carl Sagisabal Ibasco​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Verve Residences [45F|res]*
*@ BHS South Block, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



fbrhomer said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Carl Sagisabal Ibasco​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*




















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Carl Sagisabal Ibasco​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Ph Man said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



scraper08 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*Philippines' UDEVCO + China's HARBOUR ENGINEERING's Udenna Harbor City Reclamation Project [mix|pro]*
*(265 Hectares - Next to SM Prime 300 ha Pasay City Reclamation Project and above Solar City Reclamation Projects @ Manila Bay, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Pic Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*SMDC's SM Breeze Residences [40F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's Coast Residences [41F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



ArchitectValencia said:


> wibut08​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's Southwest Intermodal Transport Exchange (SWITEX) [mix]*
*Coastal Rd, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*









*Scale Model:*









jovicyeeINQ








*Construction Updates:*



Romb said:


> DOTrPH​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ANCHOR LAND's 8 Alonzo Parksuites [49F|res]*
*Alonzo St, Binondo, Sta. Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*


















*Construction Updates:*



batangeño dreamer said:


> Anchor Land​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix/mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>





azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*The Exchange Square Center [51F|off]*
*Exchange Rd cor San Miguel Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>





ttm0311 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> SM Megamall FB​





ajosh821 said:


>





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS The Magnolia Residences and Mall - Expansion and Renovation [4T|mix|u/c]* 
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>





cool_78 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction and Expansion*

*SM PRIME's SM City Fairview Mall - Expansion & Redevelopment [mall]*
*Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Expansion Update:*



> pinoyako2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinoyako2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*REGALIA GROUP's The Regalia Park Residences - Tower C [35F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (T/O):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

*Four E-com Center (T/O):*​


JulZ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger Sophie​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauline​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger Sophie​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pauline​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivancabrera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skylercotoner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chevaldez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patricktolentino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlmichael
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagaduanjane​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mark Adalia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japeecute_rn​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [57F|off]*
*@ Ruby and Topaz Rds, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*The Exchange Square Center [51F|off]*
*Exchange Rd cor San Miguel Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Exquadra Office Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GAC's GLAS Tower [42F|bpo|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



julfinch said:


>





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL PRIMARIES' The Vantage at Kapitolyo [2T|33F&31F|res]*
*@ West Capitol Dr cor United St, Pasig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Lumiere Residences [3T|N(42F)+W(37F)+E(36F)|res]*
*Pasig Blvd cor. Shaw Blvd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



ffdeguzman said:


> *North Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tree Court*





ffdeguzman said:


> *West Tower Lounge Area*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's One Filinvest [35F|com]*
*Ortigas cor ADB Ave and Sapphire Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST LAND's Activa Cubao Complex [4T|mix|off]*
*@ EDSA Cubao, Aurora Blvd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (T/O):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Topped Updates:*

*Three E-com Center (T/O):*​


Jose Mari said:


> Carla Jeanne Quiatchon​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Topped Off:*

*Three E-com Center (T/O):*​


Jose Mari said:


> Carla Jeanne Quiatchon​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates (ALVEO High Park):*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Park Vertis [2T|36F|48F|res|u/c]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ETON's NxTower 1 [33F|mix|off]*
*@ between Emerald Ave and Ruby Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



cool_78 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ETON's ETON BPO Sunrise [23F|bpo|com]*
*@ Meralco Ave, Brgy Ugong, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*REGALIA GROUP's The Regalia Park Residences - Tower C [35F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria Sports Tower 2 [2T|46F|res]*
*(formerly NSJB's Victoria Station II)*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






































































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


>





GradeOne said:


> *Tower B*


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's The Residences at Commonwealth [8T|mix|res]*
*Don Antonio Dr., Brgy. Batasan Hills, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Vid Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ETON's Cyberpod Centris Five [25F|bpo|off]*
*@ Eton Centris Complex, North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## wakka12

The tiger resort reminds me of las vegas


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ROCKWELL LAND's Aruga Hotel Makati [20F|hot]*
*@ Edades Tower, Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's Edades Suites [20F|res|pro]*
*@ Rockwell Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 6 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Project Updates:*



GodLovesUs said:


> Fernando Martirez III
> 
> 
> Hadi Purwanto
> 
> 
> Katsumi Fujita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> efraimninja
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solenergy Systems Inc.​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's Southwest Intermodal Transport Exchange (SWITEX) [mix]*
*Coastal Rd, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*









*Scale Model:*









jovicyeeINQ








*Construction Updates:*



Romb said:


> DOTrPH​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Paseo de Roces [34F|res]*
*@ Don Chino Roces Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix/mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



hi5 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.instagram.com/p/BihIYwcHxN3/?taken-at=4826944*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> popolomoro​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shed Handa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigslacker999​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jade Maquiling​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Video Clip)_
> 
> real.estate.philippines​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patric6s​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> therealcoffeewithaview​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dani_fotografo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Dara David-Roa​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*C-5 MANSIONS' Ridgewood Towers Premier [31F|res]*
*C5 Rd, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GRIFFINSTONE's One Griffinstone [18F|bpo|off]*
*@ Commerce Ave cor Spectrum Midway, Filinvest City Complex
Alabang-Zapote, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>





monbrye said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*10th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2021)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*









*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*









*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2+Shore3 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*

















































































*New MOA Skating Rink*


















*New MOA Bowling*

























*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Pic Updates:*



Blueleo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*WEE COMM's Harbour Park Place Residences [2T|21F+28F|res]*
*JP Rizal St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*








*Scale Model Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> maggiebravolac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivancabrera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jkphotography07​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*Ayala Center Redevelopment [mix]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*​



reyvil888 said:


> *Glorietta Master Plan and Concept Design*
> *Makati City, Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> johngish​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> popolomoro​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tobey Brentwood Ocampo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wananfeng​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Aries Tudla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daimei Sakaguchi​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerome V. Geronimo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Tamayo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bench Christian Wico Mendoza​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anakngpasig said:


> Asiacamera on Flickr​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Project Updates:*



Kintoy said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AYALA LAND's One Vertis Plaza [41F|com]*
*@ Vertis North City Center Complex, North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*​



gulp01 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI HOMES' The Atherton [3T|16F|res]*
*Dr. A Santos Ave, Brgy San Antonio, Sucat Rd, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*








































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> Okada’s first Filipino VIP club *Maharlika Club*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roselledl​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (T/O):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> *Three E-com Center (T/O):*​
> 
> 
> noli-kun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *Four E-com Center (T/O):*​
> 
> 
> noli-kun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Construction Updates:*

*Three E-com Center (T/O):*​


noli-kun said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Four E-Com Center [3T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*











*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*

*Four E-com Center (T/O):*​


noli-kun said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Reclamation Project [mix]*

*J-BROS' Horizon Manila Reclamation Project [mix|pro]*
*[Manila Bay Reclamation Project (419-Hectares)]*
*@ Manila Bay, Manila*


*Current Manila Bay Reclamation Projects*
1st - *Horizon Manila* by J-Bros (419-Hectares) 
2nd - *New Manila Bay Intenational Community* by UAA Kimming Group (407.42-Hectares)
3rd - *Manila Waterfront City* by Waterfront Manila Premier (318-Hectares) 
4th - *Solar City* by Manila Goldcoast (148-Hectares)
5th - *Manila Harbour Center* by RII Builders (50-Hectares)




























> gulp01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gulp01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/CENTER]


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Reclamation Project [mix|pro]*

*J-BROS' Horizon Manila - Reclamation Project [mix|pro]*
*[Manila Bay Reclamation Project (419-Hectares)]*
*@ Manila Bay, Manila*


*Current Manila Bay Reclamation Projects*
1st - *Horizon Manila* by J-Bros (419-Hectares) 
2nd - *City of Pearl* by UAA Kimming Group (407.42-Hectares)
3rd - *Manila Waterfront City* by Waterfront Manila Premier (318-Hectares) 
4th - *Solar City* by Manila Goldcoast (148-Hectares)
5th - *Manila Harbour Center* by RII Builders (50-Hectares)


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Reclamation Project [mix|pro]*

*PRA/UAA's City Of Pearl - Reclamation Project [mix|pro]*
*[Manila Bay Reclamation Project (407.42-Hectares)]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


*Current Manila Bay Reclamation Projects*
1st - *Horizon Manila* by J-Bros (419-Hectares) 
2nd - *City of Pearl* by UAA Kimming Group (407.42-Hectares)
3rd - *Manila Waterfront City* by Waterfront Manila Premier (318-Hectares) 
4th - *Solar City* by Manila Goldcoast (148-Hectares)
5th - *Manila Harbour Center* by RII Builders (50-Hectares)













































*Vid Tour:*











*Project Update:*



gulp01 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Reclamation Project [mix|pro]*

*WMPDC's Manila Waterfront City - Reclamation Project [mix|pro]*
*[Manila Bay Reclamation Project (318-Hectares)]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*

*Current Manila Bay Reclamation Projects*
1st - *Horizon Manila* by J-Bros (419-Hectares) 
2nd - *City of Pearl* by UAA Kimming Group (407.42-Hectares)
3rd - *Manila Waterfront City* by Waterfront Manila Premier (318-Hectares) 
4th - *Solar City* by Manila Goldcoast (148-Hectares)
5th - *Manila Harbour Center* by RII Builders (50-Hectares)









*Project Update:*



gulp01 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Reclamation Project [mix|pro]*

*GOLDCOAST's Manila Solar City - Reclamation Project [mix|pro]*
*[Manila Bay Reclamation Project (148-Hectares)]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*


*Current Manila Bay Reclamation Projects*
1st - *Horizon Manila* by J-Bros (419-Hectares) 
2nd - *City of Pearl* by UAA Kimming Group (407.42-Hectares)
3rd - *Manila Waterfront City* by Waterfront Manila Premier (318-Hectares) 
4th - *Solar City* by Manila Goldcoast (148-Hectares)
5th - *Manila Harbour Center* by RII Builders (50-Hectares)































































*Vid Tour:*






201063643​
*Project Update:*



gulp01 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Sola [2T|36F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, North Triangle, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Park Vertis [2T|36F|48F|res|u/c]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*Torre Loyola [43F|res]*
*@ Loyola Heights, Quezon City, Metro Manila*









Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*REGALIA GROUP's The Regalia Park Residences - Tower C [35F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE ARANETA GROUP's Gateway Mall 2 [7F|mix|mall]*
*@ Araneta Center, EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND/NOMURA+ISETAN MITSUKOSHI's Sunshine Fort Landmark [4T|51F+47F+43F+41F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*



































*Project Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



uk_86 said:


>





Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



uk_86 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patricia Villegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rany Berdin​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justine Michelle D. Balgan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greydrifter​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Scale Model:*









kaoluhanatani​
[/QUOTE]

*Construction Updates:*



timothy2170 said:


> Ron Mark​





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Restoration*

*NCCA's Manila Metropolitan Theater - [oth]*
*@ Liwasang Bonifacio, Mehan Garden, Padre Burgos Ave. cor Arroceros St., Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






*Restoration Updates:*



j01 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mani...SKR7il0v1M78vnFmEW6C5K-4zLM-wx6u4JPVGQzraYJ9g​





Sideswiper22 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CPG/ACC's BMW BGC [23F|mix]*
*(formerly Asian Century Center)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> candy_allison05





scraper08 said:


> alexisjohngo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Maple Place [1T(7F)&2T(6F)|res]*
*@ Molave Ave cor Acacia Ave, Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









































































*DMCI Homes*​
*Construction Updates:*



nikolodeon said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Turf BGC [2T|37F|mix|res]*
*@ 34th cor 9th Aves, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>





> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (T/O):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

*Four E-com Center (U/C):*​


JulZ said:


> b3tsbo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Four E-Com Center [3T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*

*Four E-com Center (U/C):*​


JulZ said:


> b3tsbo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's Shore 1, 2 & 3 Residences [11T|17F|res]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*

*Four E-com Center (U/C):*​


JulZ said:


> b3tsbo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium West Tower & Mall - Expansion (Phase 2) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spot.ph​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




jp1032 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST LAND's Activa Cubao Complex [4T|mix|off]*
*@ EDSA Cubao, Aurora Blvd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle - Tower 2 (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*









































































​
*Scale Model:*










*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hikaru Imamura​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frenze Chloe​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Magnussen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helene Nervreus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adrian Vasquez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck Anderson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul San Pedro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aron "Taz" Garcia​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Beron​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geno Louis​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princejm8862​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thisis_mollyy​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion/Redevelopment*

*AYALA's Glorietta Master Plan and Concept Design*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*​



reyvil888 said:


> johngish​


*Under Construction:*










luis4083 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Scale Model:*









kaoluhanatani​
[/QUOTE]

*Construction Updates:*



noli-kun said:


> rockandrho​





ajosh821 said:


>





timothy2170 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



ttm0311 said:


>





> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avina;149983093
> [CENTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buhaysametro​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...875632.-2207520000.1528368643.&type=3&theater*​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHOR LAND's Admiral Grandsuites [43F|res]*
*Roxas Blvd, Malate, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHOR LAND's Admiral Suite MGallery Hotel [7F|hot]*
*Roxas Blvd, Malate, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*WEE COMM's Baron Tower [30F|res]*
*@ Wilson St, San Juan City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Mall Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans





Arca South Aerial Footages (as of end-March 2014)​
*Construction Updates:*



> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (T/O):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceejay Vizcarra​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Oyemor Chua​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raymund Bumagat​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Four E-Com Center [3T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceejay Vizcarra​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then Oyemor Chua​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raymund Bumagat​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>





Avina said:


>





uk_86 said:


>


Orig Pic/Vid Owners[/B], to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences - Gold Tower [45F|res]*
*@ 8th Ave, Grand Central Park, North BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>





azumiii said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> chester_alan​


Orig Pic/Vid Owners[/B], to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Vidallon​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vendettapictures​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerome V. Geronimo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mona_hyo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jomarco​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'al/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's Southwest Intermodal Transport Exchange (SWITEX) [mix]*
*Coastal Rd, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*









*Scale Model:*









jovicyeeINQ








*Construction Updates:*



Romb said:


> [URL="[/URL]
> 
> [URL="[/URL]
> DOTrPH​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 6 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Project Updates:*



GodLovesUs said:


> festivalmall
> 
> 
> festivalmallalabang
> 
> 
> Angela Joaquin
> 
> 
> Alyanna Abila
> 
> 
> landmarkphil​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ARANETA GROUP's Cyberpark Towers [5T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Manhattan Garden City Complex, Araneta Center, Quezon City, Metro Manila*











*Tower One (Completed)*









*Tower Two (U/C)*
















*Construction Updates:*



jaredcadz said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PICAR's AMA Tower Residences [34F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle - Tower 2 (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*









































































​
*Scale Model:*










*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> miaykt​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JveePhotographs​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dara David-Roa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teamkaladkarin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gliffy Tayao​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> piemsakh​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Charm Logro-Caguioa​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around_dawn​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froilanfritz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elan Sy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nica Reyes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markgrucosphotography​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Elan Sy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nica Reyes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Project Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.instagram.com/p/BkoxnIqgC4e/?tagged=bgc*
> Charlotte Amalie Quiñones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aleksandar Sasha Zeljic​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aleksandar Sasha Zeljic​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerome V. Geronimo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerome V. Geronimo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Project Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *https://www.instagram.com/p/BkoxnIqgC4e/?tagged=bgc*
> Charlotte Amalie Quiñones​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerome V. Geronimo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerome V. Geronimo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DHMC's DusitD2 - Residences & Hotel + Hotel Mgmt College [24F|mix|res|hot|edu]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Amalie Quiñones​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerome V. Geronimo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'al/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix/mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*












































*Project Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> business.inquirer.net​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Forbes Media Tower [35F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erickson Manzano​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makati​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prinsesa.lakwatsera​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jappy Agoncillo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mylene Malabanan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lavidalokal​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaja See​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> cheechoi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fortbonifaciorent​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mackie Villavicenio​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btwin.japan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Wisteria​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence Andrei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angela Delfino​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allen Miranda​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer Angat - Baniqued​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airah F Torralba​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Aleta​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



waks13 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's Westside City Complex (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Resorts World Bayshore - Manila)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



waks13 said:


> *The Bayshore 1 Residential Resort*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Bayshore 2 Residential Resort*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST ALABANG's Parkway Corporate Center [32F|mix|off]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*













































*Project Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE ARANETA GROUP's Gateway Mall 2 [7F|mix|mall]*
*@ Araneta Center, EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



jaredcadz said:


>





thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria Sports Tower 2 [2T|46F|res]*
*(formerly NSJB's Victoria Station II)*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*
































































































































































































































































​
*Construction Updates:*



GradeOne said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD GLOBAL ESTATE's The Fifth in Renaissance Ortigas [2T|31F+28F|res]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*​



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FLI PREMIERE's Bristol [40F|res]*
*@ Parkway Place, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Project Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's Southwest Intermodal Transport Exchange (SWITEX) [mix]*
*Coastal Rd, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*









*Scale Model:*









jovicyeeINQ








*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (T/O):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gabriel Dacosta​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Four E-Com Center [3T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gabriel Dacosta​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's Shore 1, 2 & 3 Residences [11T|17F|res]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Gabriel Dacosta​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



luis4083 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Tuban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jhen Gregorio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slimjeydi​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> julesligon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lululalelilolu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lui Velasco​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joie Dognidon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louie Aquino​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Buchanan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> porkytography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachelfujixa2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayley Sia​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lui Velasco​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



sunstarcebu said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Jerson Galendez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janissa Tanggol Ibrahim-Banto​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's Westside City Complex (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Resorts World Bayshore - Manila)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

*The Bayshore 2 Residential Resort*​


Jose Mari said:


> Jerson Galendez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janissa Tanggol Ibrahim-Banto​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*LANDING INTERNATIONAL's NayonLanding Integrated Resort and Casino [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​



> noli-kun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noli-kun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*HORIZON LAND's Quantum Residences [3T|34F|mix|res]*
*(formerly Jam Residences)*
*Taft Ave. cor Sen. Gil Puyat, Pasay City, Metro Manila*











tarlacquenoako said:


> This is the render from https://www.facebook.com/FederalCondos/


*Latest Render:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 6 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Project Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BlR7XhpH9T5/?taken-by=ianj_cloud
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BlVbv-Vn94P/?taken-by=nellauwowa
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BjqU0W_hGhZ/?taken-by=mc.lakwatsera
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BlesNxUAVX5/?tagged=filinvestcity
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BkB-6g4AMBv/?taken-by=bristol_tower​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/landmarkph...805683092024/1960672893971957/?type=3&theater​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/KUTkU4PynHr from Tokyo MegaBuster
> 
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/JmdMrtGzpzG2 from Tokyo MegaBuster
> 
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/44ZZXbUGRKL2​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> infurhikmah​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around _dawn​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarice Angelyn​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene Fernando Belmonte​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maymay Valente​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence Carlos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellenpdsy​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indomanila​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> infurhikmah​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around _dawn​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarice Angelyn​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene Fernando Belmonte​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maymay Valente​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence Carlos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellenpdsy​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Project Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around _dawn​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene Fernando Belmonte​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maymay Valente​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence Carlos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellenpdsy​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Project Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellenpdsy​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maymay Valente​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence Carlos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eugene Fernando Belmonte​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frabcus Benedict Cruz Buan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanne Fabrig​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark Hofilena​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frabcus Benedict Cruz Buan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanne Fabrig​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denmark Hofilena​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion [T1(15F)+T2(18F)+T3(21F)+T4(24F)+T5(27F)+T6(30F)|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking | 5 Hi-Rise Condominiums | 6 BPO/Office Buildings (u/c)*



































































































*Construction Vid Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Angeles MA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Tee​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamelcar Noleal​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




uk_86 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M Angeles MA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Tee​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamelcar Noleal​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




uk_86 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle - Tower 2 (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*









































































​
*Scale Model:*










*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *go4vovic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sb2005in​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ralphlauren_world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Pradipta​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Angelo Rivero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kublingmalay​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skidmoreowingsmerrill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiramizu Akira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Beron​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>





spongebob_27 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Carlo Orendain​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



spongebob_27 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kareniveen​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kylaganir_16​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danny Cristobas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.Rycken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alessandra​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kristelgacis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jairuscaesar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Magnussen​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*LANDING INTERNATIONAL's NayonLanding Integrated Resort and Casino [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






































































































































*Project Updates:*



Romb said:


> [url=https://imgur.com/N7cuq24][/URL]​





> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noypiblazer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azrael Coladilla​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noypiblazer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azrael Coladilla​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



luis4083 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*LANDING INTERNATIONAL's NayonLanding Integrated Resort and Casino [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






































































































































*Project Updates:*



chestersim said:


> https://entrepreneur.com.ph/news-an...pilipino-board-members-sacked-a00178-20180807​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's Vine Residences [5T|12F|res]*
*@ SM City Novaliches, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



ChaelValerio said:


>





ajosh821 said:


> Vision Properties​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Brixton Place [2T|45F|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



wantacondo said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Render Expansion Updates:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



xxryanxx said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [63F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



xxryanxx said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



timothy2170 said:


>





The_Mango said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOTr's Taguig Integrated Terminal Exchange (TITE) [mix]*
*@ ARCA South Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*



Romb said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Asten [3T|27F|res]*
*@ Malugay cor. Yakal Sts., Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



eandui said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Maple Place [1T(7F)&2T(6F)|res]*
*@ Molave Ave cor Acacia Ave, Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









































































*DMCI Homes*​
*Construction Updates:*



nikolodeon said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> super_agnessa​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> in_zein​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [31F|off]*
*@ 11th Ave, Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dianne Kimberly​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uptownbonifacio​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dabidaman​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus Flores​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte Quiban​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick D. Rosario​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 6 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Project Updates:*



GodLovesUs said:


> sweetleanitte​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle - Tower 2 (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*









































































​
*Scale Model:*










*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



jp1032 said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Paul Guste​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexandrandom22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raul Enriquez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jae Yoo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Paul Guste​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alyssa Soriano
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> carlos_smirks​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*(formerly BMW BGC)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jerieleasylife​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Olga Kuchuk​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Olga Kuchuk​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Homer Eugenio​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GAC's GLAS Tower [42F|bpo|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jheanne Joyce Ramos​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*

















































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> bluprintmag​





Ph Man said:


> Bigger version: https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1835/30176405618_bb44cc3377_k.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger version: https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/938/29107407177_fdf37df17d_k.jpg​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Kingsford Hotel Bayshore [17F|hot]*
*@ Westside City, Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> hazelangeline​





thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*LANDING INTERNATIONAL's NayonLanding Integrated Resort and Casino [mix]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*






































































































































*Project Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> hazelangeline​





thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's Westside City Complex (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Resorts World Bayshore - Manila)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> thehighwayadvocate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehighwayadvocate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER's RW Bayshore Residential Resort 1 & 2 [mix|res]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


*MEGAWORLD's The Bayshore Residential Resort 1 (Phase 1)*


















































































*MEGAWORLD's The Bayshore Residential Resort 2 - (Phase 2)*

















*Construction Updates:*

*MEGAWORLD's The Bayshore Residential Resort 2 - (Phase 2)*


> thehighwayadvocate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehighwayadvocate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences - Gold Tower [45F|res]*
*@ 8th Ave, Grand Central Park, North BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's One Filinvest [35F|com]*
*Ortigas cor ADB Ave and Sapphire Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Ralph Domingo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> troeny​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (T/O):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*

*Four E-com Center (U/C):*​


Jose Mari said:


> ruiz_iam​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Four E-Com Center [3T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*

*Four E-com Center (U/C):*​


Jose Mari said:


> ruiz_iam​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CAMELLA's 878 España [37F|res]*
*@ University Belt, Tolentino St cor España Ave, Sampaloc, Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion [T1(15F)+T2(18F)+T3(21F)+T4(24F)+T5(27F)+T6(30F)|mix|mall]*
*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) as of April 17, 2014]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 750,000+ people.)*​
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_shopping_malls_in_the_world​*No. of stores and services: 1,100+ Stores | 400 Restos | 10,000+ Car Parking | 5 Hi-Rise Condominiums | 6 BPO/Office Buildings (u/c)*



































































































*Construction Vid Updates:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 6 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Project Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danangelogonzalesumali15​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindyjane_marabe
> 
> 
> loud.jae.b
> 
> 
> savioedo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ferby.belleza.ramos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Verte [2T|29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Ph Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ph Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND/NOMURA+ISETAN MITSUKOSHI's Sunshine Fort Landmark [4T|51F+47F+43F+41F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Models:*



































*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Chris Aquino​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*

















































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



Avina said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poklong​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Aquino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



Avina said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> japoanareta​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megaworldcondos.ph​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btwin.japan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raszellsaja​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btwinrealty​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Joe Puno​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alvin Lim​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Aquino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> japoanareta​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megaworldcondos.ph​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btwin.japan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raszellsaja​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btwinrealty​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Joe Puno​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alvin Lim​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Aquino​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Update:*



anakngpasig said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*(formerly BMW BGC)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> flovilla​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Darcy Geronimo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tina I.G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sennoq​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrick Allan Lim​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darcy Geronimo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo Park​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeno Racz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mr.mannn​
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> Mariah April Villaranda​





Jose Mari said:


> kareyanka​





Jose Mari said:


> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krukkrukinamer​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stavroula Vlahaki​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Le​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mit Skie​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toke_alian​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacky Boon-Kiat Tan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*On Hold*

*PICAR's The Stratford Residences [3T|76F|res]*
*@ Picar Place, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeno Racz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mr.mannn​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariah April Villaranda​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krukkrukinamer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stavroula Vlahaki​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Le​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mit Skie​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toke_alian​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacky Boon-Kiat Tan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Forbes Media Tower [35F|mix]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeno Racz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariah April Villaranda​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kareyanka​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krukkrukinamer​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stavroula Vlahaki​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Le​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mit Skie​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toke_alian​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacky Boon-Kiat Tan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niko Gonzales​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toni Patricia Velasquez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony Hodge​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Project Updates:*



> Kintoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kintoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:102


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 6 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Project Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachellexv​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shabu-shabu​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST LAND's Activa Cubao Complex [4T|mix|off]*
*@ EDSA Cubao, Aurora Blvd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Ph Man said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Ray Enriquez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hashtagtanso​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Project Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> Ryan David Reyeson Flickr​





Jose Mari said:


> oujocai14​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' The Trion Towers [3T|49F|res]*
*BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



jp1032 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [63F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



xxryanxx said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



xxryanxx said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TOPLITE's R Square Residences [52F|mix|res]*
*@ Taft Ave. cor Vito Cruz, Malate, Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



The_Mango said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikhael Paolo "Mikoi" Puente​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alessana Gerona​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*




















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daimei Sakaguchi​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bradwincalo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maarten Van Horenbeeck​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johanse Reichl​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences - Gold Tower [45F|res]*
*@ 8th Ave, Grand Central Park, North BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> jmdc013​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 6 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Project Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rochelledemesa
> 
> 
> rochelledemesa​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leo ben Alano​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's Southwest Intermodal Transport Exchange (SWITEX) [mix]*
*Coastal Rd, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*









*Scale Model:*


















jovicyeeINQ​
*Construction Updates:*



walrus357 said:


> DOTrPH​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiwi Cheng​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolfganghilldough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin Salise​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*








































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



Avina said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> MK Francisco-Griffin​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (Uptown Ritz):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin Michael Tan​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lui Aquino​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK Francisco-Griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xian Jay Sebastian Dimaano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julienna Hartlono
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maki Aggabao​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raszellsaja​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btwin.japan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btwinrealty​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Joe Puno​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alvin Lim​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle - Tower 2 (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*









































































​
*Scale Model:*










*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toke_alian​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hassanal Upao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Park​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Cruz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nadja Ginete​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 6 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Project Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juldan.ville​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> az1lana
> 
> 
> aureaandrade.13​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenj.22
> 
> 
> peter_.ph​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>





ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates (ALVEO High Park Vertis):*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Park Vertis [2T|36F|48F|res|u/c]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Sola [2T|36F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, North Triangle, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SHANG PROPERTIES' Shang Residences Wack-Wack [50F|res]*
*@ Wack Wack Golf & Country Club, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix|mall]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*







































































































































*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Beron​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makeitmakati​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F. John Orario Dela Cruz​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*12th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2021)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*


















*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*


















*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2+Shore3 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*


















































































*SM MOA Skating Rink*


















*SM MOA Bowling & Leisure Center*
















*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Project Updates:*



jval said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBmFqsVKBMWO/
> ​





reyvil888 said:


> paolodylim​





thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM-IKEA Mall of Asia [mix]*
*@ Mall of Asia Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
















*Construction Updates:*



























Pinoy Bisquits​


> thehighwayadvocate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehighwayadvocate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle - Tower 2 (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*









































































​
*Scale Model:*










*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> *Ayala Tower Two*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mandarin Oriental Hotel*





Jose Mari said:


> IC Quintos​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Pat Hernandez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jaconni​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*






Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*CITYLAND's Pioneer Heights [24F|2T|mix|res]*
*Pioneer St, Brgy. Highway Hills, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's The Gentry Residences [46F|res]*
*Valero St, Bel-Air, Salcedo Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



maximalvelocity said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG PROPERTIES' Shang Residences Wack-Wack [50F|res]*
*@ Wack Wack Golf & Country Club, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Project Updates:*



iamjeoff said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> xir_version3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew Kendall​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luz Brillo Enrado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Guevara​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlou Sauro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Lund​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aga Bricks Sandoval​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> James Lund​





Jose Mari said:


> Aga Bricks Sandoval​





Jose Mari said:


> Ken Guevara​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*WEE COMM's Harbour Park Place Residences [2T|21F+28F|res]*
*JP Rizal St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Pic Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Scale Model:*































































tsertsan​
*Construction Update:*



ajosh821 said:


>





> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*Construction Updates (Park Central Towers):*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyndon Camus​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hassanal Upao​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joyce Joson​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melvin​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Paul Guste​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rino M Angeles​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronn Viajante​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Ling​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco Villa Del Rey Enriquez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyndon Camus​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hassanal Upao​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joyce Joson​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rino M Angeles​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronn Viajante​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Ling​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco Villa Del Rey Enriquez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA HOTEL & RESORT's Seda Hotel BGC Tower 2 [19F|hot]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Ph Man said:


>





thehighwayadvocate said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> my_superian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hereisgone2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harlanimnida​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Segura Aguiluz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sihun9833​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adiya Ardhana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdeuphoria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erick Bautista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vhin Astronomia​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*




Jose Mari said:


> dk_chang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ Locsin​





hi5 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> PJ Locsin​





hi5 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*12th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2021)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*


















*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*


















*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2+Shore3 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*


















































































*SM MOA Skating Rink*


















*SM MOA Bowling & Leisure Center*
















*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Project Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> nachihikaru​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM-IKEA Mall of Asia [mix]*
*@ Mall of Asia Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
















*Construction Updates:*



The_Mango said:


> ​





reyvil888 said:


> nachihikaru​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (T/O):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> JulZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Three E-com Center*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Soledad Emnil​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JulZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARL Power Connect Corp.​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> *Four E-com Center (U/C):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobet Monoso​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> Robert Soledad Emnil​





JulZ said:


> ARL Power Connect Corp.​



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Four E-Com Center [3T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Four E-com Center (U/C):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobet Monoso​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPELAND/TOPLITE's R Square Residences [52F|mix|res]*
*@ Taft Ave. cor Vito Cruz, Malate, Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> The_Mango said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_Mango said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



luis4083 said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> nachihikaru​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*VISTA RESIDENCES' New Katipunan [42F|mix|res]*
*@ QC University Belt, Katipunan Ave, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 6 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Project Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *X-Site, Main Mall*
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/YYEnXTqAbeM2
> Garry Obog
> 
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/E4PcpzJ63nv
> Smolly Valderrama
> 
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/UBPbKFWPiW12
> sjosef 96
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BndlkwND3EU/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BndlkwND3EU/​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge Lim​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Water Garden "aka The Garden of Love":*
> 
> vincesanga​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> muicojubail​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hl=en​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOT's Southwest Intermodal Transport Exchange (SWITEX) [mix]*
*Coastal Rd, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*









*Scale Model:*


















jovicyeeINQ​
*Construction Updates:*



walrus357 said:


> DOTrPH​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila (Phase 1) [mix]*
*(formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*aka "Jewel in the Crown"*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



luis4083 said:


> *OUTDOOR POOL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE FOUNTAIN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BEACH CLUB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOBBY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GRAND BALLROOM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PLAY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PREMIUM SUITE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EXECUTIVE SUITE (DINING AREA)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EXECUTIVE SUITE (LIVING AREA)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JET TUB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ENBU*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LA PIAZZA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BARBER SHOP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SPA ENTRANCE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SALON*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SPA TONIC BAR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE RETREAT SPA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forbestravelguide.com​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 6 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Project Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chi miranda​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eyanheria​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Project Vid Updates:*





















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Brixton Place [2T|45F|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Scale Model:*































































tsertsan​
*Construction Update:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelo Cristobal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Davila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Paul Guste​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gian Ramos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> justgoshootph​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> justgoshootph​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Project Updates (ALVEO High Park Vertis):*



cabatuando.anton said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DMCI's Satori Residences [2T(15F)&3T(5T)|mix|res]*
*@ F. Pasco Ave, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



































































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Project Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> cestagne01 on Flickr​





Jose Mari said:


> morewithme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gwyn Contreras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nefelibata_88​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Bridge Towne Mall [mix|mall]*
*@ Bridgetowne Business Park Complex*
*Eulogio Rodriguez Jr. Ave (C5 Rd), Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jamek said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*PPV's Philflex Office [11F|mix|off]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jmbalete​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> Citygate - Dela Rosa Pedestrian Link Bridge


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 6 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Project Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hl=en​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorenz manzano​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> empoweringwomenph​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt0_y​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honey_chestnuts​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reinmar Llamado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arni de Dios-Valiente​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sisigrice02​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frances Gimenez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabino Gallo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erika Fernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle - Tower 2 (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*









































































​
*Scale Model:*










*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> mandarinportal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ncastillyo​





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*VISTA LAND's Evia Lifestyle Center - Expansion [mix|mall]*
*@ Vista City Complex, Daang Hari, Las Piñas City, Metro Manila*













































*Expansion Updates:*



azumiii said:


>





thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*The Exchange Square Center [51F|off]*
*Exchange Rd cor San Miguel Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Fernandez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a3nami​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikael Valbuena​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' Fairway Terraces [17F|res]*
*besides Villamor Golf Course, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Kenjigraphics said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*GRIFFINSTONE's One Griffinstone [18F|bpo|off]*
*@ Commerce Ave cor Spectrum Midway, Filinvest City Complex
Alabang-Zapote, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



LhexiMont said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY + MITSUBISHI's Century Diamond Tower [35F|off]*
*(formerly Forbes Media Tower)*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Drex Yancha​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T/mix]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> thesubtropics​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*





























































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> sstarenz_17​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Archie Dalangin​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl Andrei​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RED Mier​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anton Sheker​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angie Labaniego​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edwin Ubongen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> razzhiel​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caminvests​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ira Pascual​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meg Leorna​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|67F+58F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Scale Model:*































































tsertsan​
*Construction Update:*



Jose Mari said:


> Victoria Hastings​
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Henson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sandra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Clemente​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl Andrei
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melody Villalobos Somido
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Harvey Mendoza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quina Iribani Halbi​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noriel Agbas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shela M. Santos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daren Ibabao​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Espina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeny Saavedra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RaxiFortin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmanuelle Anne Tadena​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's One Filinvest [35F|com]*
*Ortigas cor ADB Ave and Sapphire Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Leo Arcilla


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















*Construction Updates:*



> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azumiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Citygate - Dela Rosa Pedestrian Link Bridge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> Dahlia Santos​





Jose Mari said:


> Jean Alexandria van Slokovzki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki Marasigan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates (ALVEO High Park Vertis):*



kommrad said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Park Vertis [2T|36F|48F|res|u/c]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



kommrad said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROCKWELL's Santolan Town Plaza [3F|mix]*
*@ Santolan Rd, San Juan City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



zxcvbmnl said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Maple Place [1T(7F)&2T(6F)|res]*
*@ Molave Ave cor Acacia Ave, Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









































































*DMCI Homes*​
*Construction Updates:*



nikolodeon said:


> *Aspen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spruce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Linden*





TheUninvited said:


> *Linden*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Arts Residences [46F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Vid Tour:*






Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences - Gold Tower [45F|res]*
*@ 8th Ave, Grand Central Park, North BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND/NOMURA+ISETAN MITSUKOSHI's The Seasons Residences [4T|51F+47F+43F+41F|mix|res]*
*(formerly Sunshine Fort Landmark)*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*



































*Project Updates:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Jeryann​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Figuieroa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beatrice​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




scraper08 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's JP Morgan Chase Tower [25F|ofc]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*JP Morgan Chase Tower is the one labeled Worldwide Plaza*







Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's Fort Bonifacio - Makati SkyTrain System*​


reyvil888 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 6 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Project Updates:*



GodLovesUs said:


> lui_velasco​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



scraper08 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Jek Bacarisas​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> oranjslysse​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> emjay5881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalcityestate​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's Two Serendra (Phase 3) *
*(The Aston, Red Oak, Meranti and Sequoia) [4T|30F|39F|45F|53F|res]*
*@ Serendra Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> emjay5881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalcityestate​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DHMC's DusitD2 - Residences & Hotel + Hotel Mgmt College [24F|mix|res|hot|edu]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> emjay5881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalcityestate​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*The Exchange Square Center [51F|off]*
*Exchange Rd cor San Miguel Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Eduard Elaydo Uy​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*12th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2021)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*


















*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*


















*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2+Shore3 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*


















































































*SM MOA Skating Rink*


















*SM MOA Bowling & Leisure Center*
















*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Project Updates:*



JulZ said:


> GMA News TV​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ryan David V. Reyes​





Jose Mari said:


> Armie Joy Lingayo​





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*(formerly BMW BGC)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jode Loren Solano​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iammunax​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*12th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2021)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*


















*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*


















*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2+Shore3 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*


















































































*SM MOA Skating Rink*


















*SM MOA Bowling & Leisure Center*
















*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban​
*Project Updates:*



> *Three E-com Center (T/O)*​
> 
> 
> tambay328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Four E-com Center (U/C)*​
> 
> 
> tambay328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (T/O):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> *Three E-com Center (T/O)*​
> 
> 
> tambay328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Four E-com Center (U/C)*​
> 
> 
> tambay328 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SM LAND's Three E-Com Centers [6T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*





R Gumban





Bryan Manahan​
*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Four E-Com Center [3T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CTP RED CORP's CTP RED 3 Building [12F|com]*
*Asean Dr., Filinvest Alabang Complex, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle - Tower 2 (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*








































































*Scale Model:*










*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the_travel_book_of_aras​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youhhhme​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




azumiii said:


>





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*BPE Asia Tower [36F|off]*
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [63F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> xxryanxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxryanxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [63F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> xxryanxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxryanxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



> xxryanxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxryanxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keliz Calica Aquino​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard "Ricky" Tesorio​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's The Mega Tower [50F|com]*
*formerly SM Megamall Tower*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Richard "Ricky" Tesorio​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's San Antonio Residence [40F|res]*
*Sen. Gil Puyat Ave., Calle Malugay, San Antonio Village, Makati City, Metro Manila*











































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*ROBINSONS The Magnolia Residences and Mall - Expansion and Renovation [4T|mix|u/c]* 
*@ New Manila, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



GodLovesUs said:


> ijeypaharilyaga​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 6 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Project Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> odelizasalayog​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcendrix​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Project Updates:*



Kintoy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Park Vertis [2T|36F|48F|res|u/c]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Sola [2T|36F|mix|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, North Triangle, Quezon City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*HANSTON's The North Bank - Phase I [7T|70F+65F+60F+55F+40F+30F+25F|mix]*
*@ Pantaleon St & Mill Ave, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*​





































*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> officiallyprincessai​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elise Enrique​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GAC's GLAS Tower [42F|bpo|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Peej Revz​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' The Orabella Residences [47F|res]*
*21st Ave. near P. Tuazon Blvd., Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































































































​
*Construction Updates:*


























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*New Senate of The Philippines Building [12F|gov]*
*@ Bonifacio Blvd, Bonifacio South, Navy Village, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*

















*Location:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Project Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvinlab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> travelwithchrischinito29​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slowlland​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzanne Johansson​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> maannemunji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pete_888​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raphael Barte​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hassanal Upao​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marioh Jacildo Tiglao​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences - Gold Tower [45F|res]*
*@ 8th Ave, Grand Central Park, North BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Ms. Jaja Beltran​


Orig Pic/Vid Owners[/B], to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*








































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



agwe23 said:


>





Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*










> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Verte [2T|29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Ph Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ph Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ph Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ph Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ph Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*EPPI+ALI's AYALA Malls Parklinks Complex [30T|mix]*
*35 Hectares (30ha Pasig City + 5ha Quezon City)*
*@ E. Rodriguez Jr. Ave (C5 Rd), Pasig+Quezon Cities, Metro Manila*




































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'al/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*The Exchange Square Center [51F|off]*
*Exchange Rd cor San Miguel Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Unioil Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*(formerly Exquadra Tower)*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [57F|off]*
*@ Ruby and Topaz Rds, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DFPC's LUXE Duty Free Philippines [4F]*
*@ MOA Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*@ Pasig River, Coronado St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jude R. Estioko​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*AYALA MALL's Greenbelt 3 Mall*
*@ Makati City, Metro Manila*





















Greenbelt 3
by Niko Lazo, on Flickr


_DSC2241 by Ace123, on Flickr


Greenbelt 3 sign
by Robert Stockdill, on Flickr


Restaurant Row Behind The Trees by Andre Salvatierra, on Flickr


Greenbelt 3 by Jan Kenneth Regala, on Flickr


Greenbelt 3 Walkway Cafe by Andre Salvatierra, on Flickr


Greenbelt 3 Plaza by Andre Salvatierra, on Flickr


Side Plaza by Andre Salvatierra, on Flickr


Lacoste Greenbelt 3 by Robert Stockdill, on Flickr


Marks & Spencer Greenbelt 3 by Robert Stockdill, on Flickr









_
Jovencio II Cruz_


greenbelt view by chotda, on Flickr


Greenbelt by JohnAllen Cordero, on Flickr


Greenbelt 3 by JohnAllen Cordero, on Flickr


Tilt-Shift by Bong Bajo, on Flickr​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*UPM's New National Institutes of Health Building [15F|edu]*
*@ UP Manila, NCR, Manila*









*Project Updates:*












































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lexa_payen​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peterey Bautista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wreckitralpol​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hwang_ssuya​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peterey Bautista​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [57F|off]*
*@ Ruby and Topaz Rds, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Video Clip*
> 
> Eypee Kaamiño​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elena Pena​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Video Clip*
> 
> Eypee Kaamiño​





[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christine V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Di Seung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherwin​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion/Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*12th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [700,000m² (7,534,737ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2021)*
[w/ Football Field (Roof Level) / Botanical Garden / 4DMax Cinema / 1,300+ Retail Shops / 400+ Restaurants / and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*


















*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center (Expo):*









*SM MOA Arena (Sports/Concerts):*









*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*


















*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2+Shore3 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*


















































































*SM MOA Skating Rink*


















*SM MOA Bowling & Leisure Center*
















*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*

















*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (T/O):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Four E-Com Center [3T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Reclamation Project*

*Metro Manila's Pasay and Parañaque Cities approve 3 reclamation projects* :banana: :cheers:



> *SM LAND's Reclamation Projects [mix]*
> *660 Hectares (1,630.9 Acres) [300Has. Parañaque City + 360Has. Pasay City]
> (across Entertainment City Complex and SM Mall of Asia Complex)*
> *@ Manilia Bay, Pasay + Parañaque Cities, Metro Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Project Updates:*
> 
> 
> 
> #Jollibee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Reclamation Project*

*GOLDCOAST's Manila Solar City - Reclamation Project [mix]*
*[148 Hectares (365.7 Acres) fronting famous Roxas Blvd]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Manila Bay, Manila*







































































































































*Project Updates:*



#Jollibee said:


> 201063643​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*New Senate of The Philippines Building [12F|gov]*
*@ Bonifacio Blvd, Bonifacio South, Navy Village, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Render Updates:*












































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Hastings​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercedes Artola​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*












































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> hanushi96​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*@ Pasig River, Coronado St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> hanushi96​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat Samuya-Alipon​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Rivera​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nguyen Ha​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toke_alian​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Four E-Com Center [3T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



























*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> unxjela​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Phase 2)*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 6 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



GodLovesUs said:


> conroewarlord​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [57F|off]*
*@ Ruby and Topaz Rds, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*EPPI+ALI's AYALA Malls Parklinks Complex [30T|mix]*
*35 Hectares (30ha Pasig City + 5ha Quezon City)*
*@ E. Rodriguez Jr. Ave (C5 Rd), Pasig+Quezon Cities, Metro Manila*




































*Render Update:*



eyesky said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DAIICHI's The Finance Centre [44F|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> marvinlab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arim Mirasol​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Pic Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST LAND's Activa Cubao Complex [4T|mix|off]*
*@ EDSA Cubao, Aurora Blvd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion / Redevelopment [mix|mall]
BPO Office Towers [T1(15F)+T2(18F)+T3(21F)+T4(24F)+T5(27F)+T6(30F)]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*

*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) was built in a 16 hectares (40 acres) land
and The Largest Mall in the Philippines as of April 17, 2014*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 950,000+ people, adding up to 350 Million people a year.)*​
*Source: * SM City North EDSA + List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World​*[City Center (4F) | The Block (5F) | The Annex (6F) | North Link (6F) | Car Park Plaza (5F) | Interior Zone (1) | Sky Garden]
[w/ 36 Anchor Tenants | 1,100+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement | 10,000+ Car Parking | 5 Hi-Rise Condominiums | 6 BPO/Office Buildings (u/c)]*




































































































*Construction Vid Updates:*



GodLovesUs said:


> rjnakamura​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall - Expansion / Redevelopment [mix|mall]*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*5th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 474,000 m² (5,100,000 million sq ft) was built in a 10 hectares (25 acres) land
2nd Largest Mall in the Philippines as of August 13, 2016*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 800,000+ people, adding up to 292 Million people a year. The mall has a maximum capacity of 4 million people.)*

*Source: * SM Megamall + List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World













































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Off Topic*

*SM PRIME's SM Supermalls*










*Philippines' owned and operator of 5 of the 15 Largest Mall in the World and chain of shopping malls in the Philippines that has 71 malls located across the country and 18 more scheduled to be open. It also has 7 malls also in China, including SM Tianjin, which is the 2nd largest in the world in terms of GLA. SM Supermalls has become one of the biggest mall operators in Southeast Asia. Combined, the company has about 9.24 million square meters of gross floor area (GFA). It has 17,230 tenants in the Philippines and 1,867 tenants in China.*

*Source: SM Supermalls + List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World*​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 6 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Romald Ramos​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conroewarlord​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conroewarlord​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conroewarlord​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nethrow​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Yumi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Suarez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sagar Samtani​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Yumi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Suarez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sagar Samtani​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



igmx said:


>





azumiii said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> jordenjordan.ems​





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [57F|off]*
*@ Ruby and Topaz Rds, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



igmx said:


>





anakngpasig said:


>





azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*GREENFIELD's Twin Oaks Place [2T|43F|res]*
*@ Greenfield District, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*































































*Pic Update:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mr.kapnudels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niki Kun​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cristina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> restieroam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anjo Lapresca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> portrex30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Franck Bumanlag​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND/NOMURA+ISETAN MITSUKOSHI's The Seasons Residences [4T|51F+47F+43F+41F|mix|res]*
*(formerly Sunshine Fort Landmark)*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*












































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fred Itachi​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yujiantoni​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*t*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 8 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



GodLovesUs said:


> *X-Site​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jesricbrian_09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aster_dam​





GodLovesUs said:


> *Entance area near Entrata*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Dupler​





> *River Park*
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BqWDo_egFMw/ from yanztersss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> florencia_roman41​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> florencia_roman41​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing​*
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tengtengkiteng​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlotoledo4​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> festivalmall​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tengtengkiteng​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marti Zurriel Mercado​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iariestotle​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> festivalmallalabang​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T|mix|mall]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Giorgio Vignali​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*





























































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Joriz Oracion​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Video Tour:*






*Project Updates:*


































































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*





























































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*








































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND/NOMURA+ISETAN MITSUKOSHI's The Seasons Residences [4T|51F+47F+43F+41F|mix|res]*
*(formerly Sunshine Fort Landmark)*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Models:*

















*Construction Updates:*



agwe23 said:


>





Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> Eric Carlo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Unioil Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*(formerly Exquadra Tower)*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> Eric Carlo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GAC's GLAS Tower [42F|bpo|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Myleen​





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Turf BGC [2T|37F|mix|res]*
*@ 34th cor 9th Aves, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Anüsha Ariyathilaka​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















*Project Updates:*



noli-kun said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Verte [2T|29F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Francixz Albert Ramos​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*





























































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Tobey Brentwood Ocampo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Claire de Belen​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix/mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





















































*Construction Updates:*



noli-kun said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers One Union Place [3T|18F|res]*
*@ ARCA SOUTH Complex, East Service Rd. Western Bicutan, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*UNIV. of SANTO TOMAS SHS Building [23F|edu]*
*España Blvd, Sampaloc, Manila*















































​
*Construction Updates:*



chestersim said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*








































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kotia Sandila​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND/NOMURA+ISETAN MITSUKOSHI's The Seasons Residences [4T|51F+47F+43F+41F|mix|res]*
*(formerly Sunshine Fort Landmark)*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Models:*

















*Render Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> manilynrutaquio​


*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kotia Sandila​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Expansion - Phase 2)*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 8 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Expansion Wing panoramas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> christianlenzo_por​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> festivalmallalabang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronald Ramos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andyzhang2608​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall - Expansion / Redevelopment [mix|mall]*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*5th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 474,000 m² (5,100,000 million sq ft) was built in a 10 hectares (25 acres) land
2nd Largest Mall in the Philippines as of August 13, 2016*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 800,000+ people, adding up to 292 Million people a year. The mall has a maximum capacity of 4 million people.)*

*Source: * SM Megamall + List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World













































*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


>


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM City Fairview Mall - Expansion & Redevelopment [Regional Mall]*
*Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Expansion Update:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>





> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohohmigo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francismir​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefortbgcproperties​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> celwyn.abasolo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Pic Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohohmigo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francismir​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefortbgcproperties​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> celwyn.abasolo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohohmigo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francismir​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefortbgcproperties​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> celwyn.abasolo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion / Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*12th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [765,000m² (8,234,391ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2021)*
[with IKEA + Football Field (Roof Level) + Botanical Garden + 4DMax Cinema + 1,300+ Retail Shops + 400+ Restaurants + and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*


















*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center Expo (18K capacity):*


















*SM MOA Arena [Sports (16K seats) / Concerts (20K capacity)]:*


















*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*


















*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2+Shore3 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*


















































































*SM MOA Skating Rink*


















*SM MOA Bowling & Leisure Center*


















*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*


















*Shrine of Jesus the Way, the Truth and the Life Church*
















*Vid Tour:*






*Newest Addition:*

*SM - IKEA Mall of Asia [mix]*
*[World's Largest IKEA Store In The World by 2020 (65,000m² = 699,654.18ft²)]*



















*Project Updates (Four E-Com Center):*



JulZ said:


> owacutee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3tsbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CityExplorer plus​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (T/O):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates (Four E-Com Center):*



JulZ said:


> owacutee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3tsbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CityExplorer plus​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Four E-Com Center [3T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> owacutee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b3tsbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CityExplorer plus​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction (Phase 2)*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Oranbo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


*[Estancia Mall (completed)]*









*[Unimart Supermarket (completed)]*









*[Paragon Entertainment Center (u/c)]*









*[Royalton (Topped Off) + Imperium (u/c) + Mavern (u/c)]*
















*Construction Vid Updates:*



igmx said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*ORTIGAS' Estancia Mall Extension + Paragon [7F|mix|mall]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Oranbo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*











*[Estancia Mall (completed)]*









*[Unimart Supermarket (completed)]*









*[Paragon Entertainment Center (u/c)]*









*[Royalton (Topped Off) + Imperium (u/c) + Mavern (u/c)]*

























*Construction Vid Updates:*



igmx said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Construction Vid Updates:*



igmx said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Maven [2T|66F&44F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Scale Model:*








*Vid Tour:*





NinoMarcoLee​
*Construction Vid Updates:*



igmx said:


> *Lower Red Cranes*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Arts Residences [46F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, 9th Ave, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> chubnesss317​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> chubnesss317​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*








































































*Scale Model:*









Mischell Fuentes​
*Pic Updates:*



agwe23 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'al/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*The Exchange Square Center [51F|off]*
*Exchange Rd cor San Miguel Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [57F|off]*
*@ Ruby and Topaz Rds, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Brixton Place [2T|45F|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Centera [4T|29F|res]*
*@ EDSA, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*








































































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GAC's GLAS Tower [42F|bpo|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Mhel Daroy​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GFL METRO's Elements Residences [2T|28F|res]*
*@ Shaw Blvd, Brgy Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Lumiere Residences [3T|N(42F)+W(37F)+E(36F)|res]*
*Pasig Blvd cor. Shaw Blvd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FAR EASTEN UNIVERSITY's FEU Alabang Campus [edu]*
*@ Filinvest Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



GodLovesUs said:


> rickmanzano​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's Vion Tower [52F|res]*
*@ Chino Roces Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST LAND's Megablock [4T|25F|bpo|off]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*THE ARANETA GROUP's Gateway Mall 2 [7F|mix|mall]*
*@ Araneta Center, EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Render Updates:*



RylePadlan said:


>


*Project Vid Updates:*






Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences - Gold Tower [45F|res]*
*@ 8th Ave, Grand Central Park, North BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Philippine Malls*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences & Grand Canal Mall [7T|28F|mix]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Updates:*
















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's The Cloverleaf Township [res|off|mall|hos]*
*@ Intersection of North EDSA and the North Luzon Expressway (NLEX)*
*Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Render Updates:*

*Cloverleaf Mall Expansion*







Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - (Phase 1) [2T|15F|Resort|Casino|Hotel|Shops|Restos]*
*(aka "Jewel in the Crown" formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*Phase 1 built in 25 on 45 hectares (110 acres) of the Entertainment City 26,410.77 square metres (284,283.2 sq ft) allotted to gaming.
Phase 2 - 12 Condominium Towers will be built on the remaining 20 hectares in (Coming Soon)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

*Link: OKADA Manila*





























*The Fountain is dubbed as the largest multicolor dancing fountain in the world.*




















































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*


























































































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion (Phase 2) [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 8 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*








> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marti Zurriel Mercado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marti Zurriel Mercado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nike_emac​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeng_peji​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onikazon8​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paolosuarez11​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jierinaeve​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fanny.c1011​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paolosuarez11​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsjanellaaa.13​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelodominic​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peter_.ph​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juanmarcos.ph​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *River Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shashasingket​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *River Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gg.thoughts​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iam_maiine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *River Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jtandmomtreasurebox
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> festivalmallalabang​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Philippine Statistics Authority (PSA) Office [23F|off]*
*PSA Complex, East Avenue, Diliman, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



AceMendiola said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> May Fretzie Cleofe​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle - Tower 2 (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andrewinmanila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rayne Jarabo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wayne Kollautz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JB Amarante​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|69F+57F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Scale Model:*



































*Construction Update:*



Jose Mari said:


> JB Amarante​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHOR LAND's Admiral Grandsuites [43F|res]*
*Roxas Blvd, Malate, Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



AceMendiola said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*HORIZON LAND's Palm Beach West [4T|17F|res]*
*(formerly Palm Coast Villas)*
*@ MET Park Complex, Bay Area, Macapagal Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*








































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND/NOMURA+ISETAN MITSUKOSHI's The Seasons Residences [4T|51F+47F+43F+41F|mix|res]*
*(formerly Sunshine Fort Landmark)*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Scale Models:*








*Vid Tour:*






*Render Updates:*






















































































































reyvil888 said:


> *Mitsukoshi, Japan's Oldest Surviving Department Store, is Opening in BGC*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Maple Place [1T(7F)&2T(6F)|res]*
*@ Molave Ave cor Acacia Ave, Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































​
*Construction Updates:*



lanz09 said:


> Linden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aspen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spruce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Entrance Gate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lounge Area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aspen - Atrium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiddie Pool - On-going Tiling Works at Pool Deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lap Pool - On-going Tiling Works at Pool Deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linden - Roofdeck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linden - Atrium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linden - Hallway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fitness Gym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audio Visual Room


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Scale Model:*



Avina said:


>


*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans





Arca South Aerial Footages (as of end-March 2014)​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> geofflegrev​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [61F|off]*
*@ Ruby and Topaz Rds, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mrs. Beltran​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Unioil Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*(formerly Exquadra Tower)*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>





anakngpasig said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Adriann Cruz​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angela Orbita​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Villarta​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angela Orbita​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Villarta​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



roydex said:


> kuyamarlo​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honeyrubie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irfmaulanas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lionehl​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jehnyfer_rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Roed Mario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Flores​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*@ Pasig River, Coronado St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> John Ronquillo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> John Ronquillo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DATA LAND RESIDENTIAL's The Olive Place [2T|50F|48F|mix|res]*
*Shaw Blvd, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GAC's GLAS Tower [42F|bpo|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> AJ Moldez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> engrzek​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> engrzek​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Project Updates:*








Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*













Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion (Phase 2) [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 8 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *River Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohmyjhily​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Entrance area near X-Site and Entrata*
> 
> marielle.sosa
> 
> 
> quineja9​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan Leis​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin John​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle - Tower 2 (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Julie Anne Ibus Timosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Hulme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ameek Sarkar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onewill30​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Solstice Towers [4T|55F|res]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



maximalvelocity said:


>


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> David Hulme​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Reymark San Jose An
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Hulme​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> GD Arias​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|69F+57F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Scale Model:*



































*Construction Update:*



Jose Mari said:


> GD Arias​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Min​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Anna Testa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl Ong​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY + MITSUBISHI's Century Diamond Tower [35F|off]*
*(formerly Forbes Media Tower)*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Juan Carlos Ojano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patricia​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Earl Jann Ociones​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Chris Arcillo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*





























































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Michelle Medenilla​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aljohn Albuera​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aljohn Albuera​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlow Rada Balboa​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Nigel Ian Laxamana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay Jallorina​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion (Phase 2) [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 8 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ecs222_4ever​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emjae_86​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *World Balance is now open on the Upper Ground Floor of the Main Mall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> festivalmallalabang​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The newly-opened Promod store is located on the Upper Ground Floor of the Expansion Wing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> festivalmallalabang​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion / Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*12th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*MOA Complex Total Area is 42 Hectares - Mall built on 19.5 hectares [420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²)]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [765,000m² (8,234,391ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2021)*
[with IKEA + Football Field (Roof Level) + Botanical Garden + 4DMax Cinema + 1,300+ Retail Shops + 400+ Restaurants + and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*


















*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center Expo (18K capacity):*


















*SM MOA Arena [Sports (16K seats) / Concerts (20K capacity)]:*


















*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*


















*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2+Shore3 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*


















































































*SM MOA Skating Rink*


















*SM MOA Bowling & Leisure Center*


















*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*


















*Shrine of Jesus the Way, the Truth and the Life Church*
















*Vid Tour:*






*Newest Addition:*

*SM - IKEA Mall of Asia [mix]*
*[World's Largest IKEA Store In The World by 2020 (65,000m² = 699,654.18ft²)]*



















*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> *Video Clip*
> 
> seasiag​





808 state said:


> Paolo Dy Lim​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|69F+57F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Scale Model:*



































*Construction Update:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boner_ph​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhy Vibal​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Mathew Magadia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rennon Ray Vibar​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY + MITSUBISHI's Century Diamond Tower [35F|off]*
*(formerly Forbes Media Tower)*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> liveexplorecapture​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's The Cloverleaf Complex [14T|mix|res|off|mall|hos]*
*@ Intersection of North EDSA and the North Luzon Expressway (NLEX)*
*Balintawak, Quezon City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



mon_dy said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



almightyge888 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Danica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pablo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*@ Pasig River, Coronado St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Danica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pablo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> theinvestmentsguy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arjhaytabioswp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maskerlin​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Xyrus Godfrey​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> MunichSwiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MunichSwiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























*Samsung Hall*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*
















*Pic Updates:*
































































Jose Mari said:


> Cindy Guillena​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON + HOTEL ASIA's Hotel 101 Fort [33F|hot]*
*C5 Road cor Target St, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Cindy Guillena​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*INC's Philippine Arena*
*Ciudad de Victoria, Bocaue, Bulacan, North of Manila*










*Seating Capacity of 55,000 seats for Indoor Activities*












































*Vid Tour:*











*Project Updates:*



lakwatsa said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion / Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*12th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [765,000m² (8,234,391ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2021)*
[with IKEA + Football Field (Roof Level) + Botanical Garden + 4DMax Cinema + 1,300+ Retail Shops + 400+ Restaurants + and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*


















*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center Expo (18K capacity):*


















*SM MOA Arena [Sports (16K seats) / Concerts (20K capacity)]:*


















*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*


















*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2+Shore3 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*


















































































*SM MOA Skating Rink*



























*SM MOA Bowling & Leisure Center*


















*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*


















*Shrine of Jesus the Way, the Truth and the Life Church*
















*Vid Tour:*






*Newest Addition:*

*SM - IKEA Mall of Asia [mix]*
*[World's Largest IKEA Store In The World by 2020 (65,000m² = 699,654.18ft²)]*



















*Project Updates (SM - IKEA Mall of Asia):*




























The_Mango said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM - IKEA Mall of Asia [mix]*
*[World's Largest IKEA Store In The World by 2020 (65,000m² = 699,654.18ft²)]*
*(between SMX Convention Center and SM MOA Arena)*
*@ Mall of Asia Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




















*SM MOA Master Plan:*
















*Project Vid:*











*Project Updates:*




























The_Mango said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle - Tower 2 (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Victoria Romulo​





Jose Mari said:


> May Altovar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Romulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shayne Guzman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Romulo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rakelfoto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reynard Roi Luchana​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Queenie Villasin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Romulo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|69F+57F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Scale Model:*



































*Construction Update:*



Jose Mari said:


> Queenie Villasin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Romulo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> mantheycallpimp​





Jose Mari said:


> Ivan Bañas​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T|mix|mall]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Zhao Lei (赵磊)​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Emer Ibabao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tristanjed​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - (Phase 1) [2T|15F|Resort|Casino|Hotel|Shops|Restos]*
*(aka "Jewel in the Crown" formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*Phase 1 built in 25 on 45 hectares (110 acres) of the Entertainment City 26,410.77 square metres (284,283.2 sq ft) allotted to gaming.
Phase 2 - 12 Condominium Towers will be built on the remaining 20 hectares in (Coming Soon)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

*Link: OKADA Manila*





























*The Fountain is dubbed as the largest multicolor dancing fountain in the world.*




















































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*


















reyvil888 said:


> ibyang
> 
> *The Garden @ Okada Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aki_relen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> santos_julius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yapin_pinya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arthuresguerra​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia - Expansion / Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*12th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares - 420,000m² (4,520,842.37ft²) MOA Complex Total Area*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [765,000m² (8,234,391ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2021)*
[with IKEA + Football Field (Roof Level) + Botanical Garden + 4DMax Cinema + 1,300+ Retail Shops + 400+ Restaurants + and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*


















*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center Expo (18K capacity):*


















*SM MOA Arena [Sports (16K seats) / Concerts (20K capacity)]:*


















*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*


















*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2+Shore3 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*


















































































*SM MOA Skating Rink*



























*SM MOA Bowling & Leisure Center*


















*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*


















*Shrine of Jesus the Way, the Truth and the Life Church*
















*Vid Tour:*






*Newest Addition:*

*SM - IKEA Mall of Asia [mix]*
*[World's Largest IKEA Store In The World by 2020 (65,000m² = 699,654.18ft²)]*



















*Project Updates Duty Free Shop + SM Shore Residences Condominiums)::*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC's Shore 1, 2 & 3 Residences [11T|17F|res]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Video Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Prisma Residences [3T|41F|res]*
*Pasig Blvd, Brgy Bagong Ilog, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

























































































































































*Construction Updates:*



eikei said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*World Commerce Place [31F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> superchashu​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*





























































*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall and Mega Tower - Expansion / Redevelopment [mix|mall]*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*5th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 474,000 m² (5,100,000 million sq ft) was built in a 10 hectares (25 acres) land
2nd Largest Mall in the Philippines as of August 13, 2016*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 800,000+ people, adding up to 292 Million people a year. The mall has a maximum capacity of 4 million people.)*

*Source: * SM Megamall + List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World













































*Construction Updates:*



Sky_Higher said:


>





igmx said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​





igmx said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower (West) & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



igmx said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [61F|off]*
*@ Ruby and Topaz Rds, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





igmx said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ajannadang​





igmx said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Unioil Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*(formerly Exquadra Tower)*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> John Paul N Grabador​





igmx said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM City Fairview Mall - (Annex 3) Expansion & Redevelopment [Regional Mall]*
*Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































*Expansion Update:*



jmecate23 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Expansion - Phase 2)*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion (Phase 2) [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 8 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



GodLovesUs said:


> *Entrance area near X-Site and Entrata*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r.e.m.u.e.l_12​





GodLovesUs said:


> wanderingleon​





GodLovesUs said:


> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizagelisan​





GodLovesUs said:


> *Former BPS building, Expansion Wing*



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*@ Pasig River, Coronado St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle - Tower 2 (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> xxhongji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arvin Sadaran​





Jose Mari said:


> Charlotte Iggulden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Warrington
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urameshi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeth Magno Cervantes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*Pradera Verde Racing Circuit [com]*
*(First FIA Grade 2 Race Track in the Philippines)*
*@ Lubao, Pampanga, North of Manila*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - (Phase 1) [2T|15F|Resort|Casino|Hotel|Shops|Restos]*
*(aka "Jewel in the Crown" formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*Phase 1 built in 25 on 45 hectares (110 acres) of the Entertainment City 26,410.77 square metres (284,283.2 sq ft) allotted to gaming.
Phase 2 - 12 Condominium Towers will be built on the remaining 20 hectares in (Coming Soon)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

*Link: OKADA Manila*





























*The Fountain is dubbed as the largest multicolor dancing fountain in the world.*




















































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*


















reyvil888 said:


> *The Garden*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix/mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> joon.abad​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Brixton Place [2T|45F|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> wantacondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantacondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Fairlane Residences [50F|res]*
*(besides Brixton Place) @ West Capitol Rd, Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



wantacondo said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [61F|off]*
*@ Ruby and Topaz Rds, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> yo__lo._3​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion (Phase 2)*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower (West) & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> naoki_ito_709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo__lo._3​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jam Sendon​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






















































*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jam Sendon​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milo Radulovic​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queenie Villasin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Romulo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerald Krischek​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|69F+57F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Scale Model:*



































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paolo Esguerra​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olie Marcelo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milo Radulovic​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queenie Villasin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria Romulo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerald Krischek​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Bridgetowne Mall [mix|mall]*
*@ Bridgetowne Business Park Complex*
*Eulogio Rodriguez Jr. Ave (C5 Rd), Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> iammeeyoomee​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Project Updates:*



> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EAST ASIALAND's Garden By The Bay [39F|res]*
*Roxas Blvd cor Maytubig, Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ETON's NxTower 1 [33F|mix|off]*
*@ between Emerald Ave and Ruby Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



cool_78 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall and Mega Tower - Expansion / Redevelopment [mix|mall]*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*5th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 474,000 m² (5,100,000 million sq ft) was built in a 10 hectares (25 acres) land
2nd Largest Mall in the Philippines as of August 13, 2016*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 800,000+ people, adding up to 292 Million people a year. The mall has a maximum capacity of 4 million people.)*

*Source: * SM Megamall + List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World













































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jhen Gallardo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*@ Pasig River, Coronado St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> daxblessed88​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



cool_78 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Isaac Militante​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*THE ARANETA GROUP's Gateway Mall 2 - Expansion and Redevelopment [7F|mix|mall]*
*@ Araneta Center, EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




















































































​
*Construction Updates:*



Sky_Higher said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Kingsford Hotel Bayshore [18F|hot]*
*@ Resorts World Bayshore, Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


















































































​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> kan777ggl​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion (Phase 2) [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 8 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



GodLovesUs said:


> *Curvy Bridge, Expansion Wing*





> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Entrance area facing the parking lot, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Entrance area near X-Site and Entrata*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajujuven​
Click to expand...




> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjoyballaret​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jj23guevarra​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> festivalmall​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chocktalks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markmagbanua​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> renz.hernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alenurd​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akosijuju​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsmejoshryan​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> festivalmallalabang​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *River Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicollettesss​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *River Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itscarlawithac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paolosuarez11​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *River Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paolosuarez11​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *River Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paolosuarez11​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chu_yub2​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vivi.r.t_syk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monica LT​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ennalehcar Puri​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ennalehcar Puri​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hkheredia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlton Jao Mercado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otomo Satoshi​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gail Montes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Gade Gallardo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jonard Mislang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morten K​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Project Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Alexander Dayco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> landrover_ph​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Alexander Dayco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> landrover_ph​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Alexander Dayco​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let Villa​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byung Hun Sung​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*SM LAND's Reclamation Projects [mix]*
*726 Hectares (1,630.9 Acres) [300Has. Parañaque City + 360Has. Pasay City]
(across Entertainment City Complex and SM Mall of Asia Complex)*
*@ Manilia Bay, Pasay + Parañaque Cities, Metro Manila*









*Project Vid Updates:*






Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND/NOMURA+ISETAN MITSUKOSHI's The Seasons Residences [4T|51F+47F+43F+41F|mix|res]*
*(formerly Sunshine Fort Landmark)*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






























































































































*Scale Models:*








*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*World Commerce Place [31F|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*









*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crisanta Bajaro​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC Quinto​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [63F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



luis4083 said:


> *A Russian working in a construction site in the Philippines...*


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Sky_Higher said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*Legaspi Tower 1 [40F|off]*
*@ Legaspi, Makati City, Metro Manila*




























LPPA Design Group​
[/QUOTE]

*Project Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





reyvil888 said:


> abijie02​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle - Tower 2 (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhaey_cee​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manny Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Templeton​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhaey_cee​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manny Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Templeton​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*





















































































































*Construction Updates:*



































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|N(43F)+S(41F)|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Oak Harbor Residences [2T|16F|res]*
*AsiaWorld, Manila Bay, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*

Westport









Aston








DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall and Mega Tower - Expansion / Redevelopment [mix|mall]*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*5th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 474,000 m² (5,100,000 million sq ft) was built in a 10 hectares (25 acres) land
2nd Largest Mall in the Philippines as of August 13, 2016*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 800,000+ people, adding up to 292 Million people a year. The mall has a maximum capacity of 4 million people.)*

*Source: * SM Megamall + List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World













































*Construction Updates:*



MunichSwiss said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Project Vid Tour:*



Kintoy said:


>


*Project Updates:*



Kintoy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*NDG's Nex Tower [28F|off]*
*(formerly NOVA's 6786 Ayala Avenue)*
*Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's Southbeach Place [17F|mix|res]*
*@ Southbeach District, Westside City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*



























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Selurong

Keep on posting.


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GAC's GLAS Tower [42F|bpo|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​





neil02 said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> poeticdustbin​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Unioil Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*(formerly Exquadra Tower)*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's City Gate Complex [6T|mix]*
*(formerly Makati North)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Models:*

















*Project Updates:*



> Ph Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel Dicoreña
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diggz Alpas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misterxab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Schuengel​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




azumiii said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DATA LAND RESIDENTIAL's The Olive Place [2T|50F|48F|mix|res]*
*Shaw Blvd., Brgy. Addition Hills, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*








































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Kintoy said:


>





Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*THE ARANETA GROUP's Gateway Mall 2 [7F|mix|mall]*
*@ Araneta Center, EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*





















































































































​
*Construction Updates:*



tambay328 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*MEGAWORLD's ArcoVia City Complex [mix|res]*
*@ E. Rodriguez Jr. Ave, C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Project Updates:*



Kintoy said:


>





Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*ALVEO LAND's Portico Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ Pasig City, Metro Manila*








































































*Render Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *Portico Tower 3: Ametrine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alveopropertiesayalaland​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FLI PREMIERE's Bristol [40F|res]*
*@ Parkway Place, Filinvest City Complex*
*Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*



























*Project Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FILINVEST ALABANG's Parkway Corporate Center [32F|mix|off]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*













































*Project Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Honey Cortez Soriano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giro Calvario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jet Falco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian Christopher​





anakngpasig said:


> Handel Architects​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*The Exchange Square Center [51F|off]*
*Exchange Rd cor San Miguel Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*


















*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia (MOA) - Expansion / Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*12th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares Total Area of MOA Complex*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [765,000m² (8,234,391ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2021)*
[with IKEA + Football Field (Roof Level) + Botanical Garden + 4DMax Cinema + 1,300+ Retail Shops + 400+ Restaurants + and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*


















*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center Expo (18K capacity):*


















*SM MOA Arena [Sports (16K seats) / Concerts (20K capacity)]:*


















*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*


















*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2+Shore3 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*


















































































*SM MOA Skating Rink*



























*SM MOA Bowling & Leisure Center*


















*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*


















*Shrine of Jesus the Way, the Truth and the Life Church*
















*Vid Tour:*






*Newest Addition:*

*SM - IKEA Mall of Asia [mix]*
*[World's Largest IKEA Store In The World by 2020 (65,000m² = 699,654.18ft²)]*



















*Project Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jpknowwell​





kommrad said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM - IKEA Mall of Asia [mix]*
*[World's Largest IKEA Store In The World by 2020 (65,000m² = 699,654.18ft²)]*
*(between SMX Convention Center and SM MOA Arena)*
*@ Mall of Asia Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




















*SM MOA Master Plan:*
















*Project Vid:*











*Project Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jpknowwell​





kommrad said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion (Phase 2) [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 8 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World




































*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *River Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jopscriz​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Creekside entrance area near X-Site and Entrata*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachas1096​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rodgeserena​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ken_naynes​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon lajom​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karla Santos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's One Filinvest [35F|com]*
*Ortigas cor ADB Ave and Sapphire Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower (West) & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>





neil02 said:


>





Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [61F|off]*
*@ Ruby and Topaz Rds, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























*Scale Model:*

















*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


>





anakngpasig said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Adams Bryan Son​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​





neil02 said:


>





[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's Gentry Manor [4T|16F|mix|res]*
*@ Southbeach District, Westside City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*













































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Marian Chapel [oth]*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*










Filinvest FB​
*Construction Updates:*



muchosan said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala [4T|mix|mall]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


































































































































































*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle - Tower 2 (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



Sky_Higher said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Hennie Visser​





> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms_crisp.est
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henry.pike​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninaterol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah.man.dough​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

^^ ^^

*More Construction Updates (Ayala Triangle Garden North):*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|69F+57F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*



































































































*Scale Model:*



































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





anakngpasig said:


>





anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [3T|mix|off]*
*11th Ave cor 36th St, Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Christian Reyes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*UDENNA GGDC's Clark Global City [oth]*
*[177 of 36,000 hectares (72-ha Logistics Park, a 57-ha Business Park, a 27-ha Aero Park, and a 21-ha Town Center for commercial and residential buildings)]*
*@ Clark, Pampanga, Luzon, North of Manila*
















































































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*DATALAND's DDT Sky Tower [62F|mix|off ]*
*@ EDSA cor Mother Ignacia, South Triangle, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


















Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*THE ARANETA GROUP's Gateway Mall 2 - Expansion and Redevelopment [7F|mix|mall]*
*@ Araneta Center, EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




















































































​
*New Master Plan Updates:*










​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



















































































​
*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Edward Arguello​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































































*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Edward Arguello​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




























































































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Edward Arguello​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AHI's Pixel Residences [14F|mix|res]*
*@ Aseana City District, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*


image hosted on photobucket.com



























*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Update:*



reyvil888 said:


> kimochi2010​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*St. John Paul II Catholic Church [Oth]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> smbay2​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|N(43F)+S(41F)|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*




































*Construction Updates:*



lapatria said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Unioil Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*(formerly Exquadra Tower)*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



























​
*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





















































































































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall and Mega Tower - Expansion / Redevelopment [mix|mall]*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*5th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 474,000 m² (5,100,000 million sq ft) was built in a 10 hectares (25 acres) land
2nd Largest Mall in the Philippines as of August 13, 2016*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 800,000+ people, adding up to 292 Million people a year. The mall has a maximum capacity of 4 million people.)*

*Source: * SM Megamall + List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World













































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





kommrad said:


>





Shazzam said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia (MOA) - Expansion / Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*12th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares Total Area of MOA Complex*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [765,000m² (8,234,391ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2021)*
[with IKEA + Football Field (Roof Level) + Botanical Garden + 4DMax Cinema + 1,300+ Retail Shops + 400+ Restaurants + and more]





































*SM MOA Master Plan:*


















*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center Expo (18K capacity):*


















*SM MOA Arena [Sports (16K seats) / Concerts (20K capacity)]:*


















*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*


















*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2+Shore3 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*


















































































*SM MOA Skating Rink*



























*SM MOA Bowling & Leisure Center*


















*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*


















*Shrine of Jesus the Way, the Truth and the Life Church*
















*Newest Addition:*

*SM - IKEA Mall of Asia [mix]*
*[World's Largest IKEA Store In The World by 2020 (65,000m² = 699,654.18ft²)]*







*Vid Tour:*





















*Project Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> abachiko​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM E-Com Centers [6T|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*


*One E-com Center (2008):*









*Two E-com Center (2012):*









*Three E-com Center (T/O):*









*Four E-com Center (U/C):*









*Five E-com Center (2015):*









*Six E-com Center (U/C):*

























*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> abachiko​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM LAND's Four E-Com Center [3T|15F|mix|bpo]*
*@ E-Com Centers, Mall Of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*




































*Scale Model:*



JulZ said:


> Aj Sumaylo Bariga​


*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> abachiko​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*













































*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> sandragoofficial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amquijano​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

















































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> premium_property_manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raphael Maglonzo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> premium_property_manila​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' Maple Place [1T(7F)&2T(6F)|res]*
*@ Molave Ave cor Acacia Ave, Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































​
*Construction Updates:*



lanz09 said:


>





TheUninvited said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



























*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> Mj Malolos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richell​





reyvil888 said:


> allaboutunitedkingdom​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's JP Morgan Chase Tower [25F|ofc]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















*JP Morgan Chase Tower is the one labeled Worldwide Plaza*







*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Nadz Silva​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FPHC's Chronicle Building [40F|ofc]*
*(formerly Benpres Building)*
*Meralco Ave and Exchange Rd, Ortigas, Pasig City, Metro Manila*



















































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ALP's Parklinks North Tower [55F|mix|res|ofc]*
*@ C5 Rd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*































































*Scale Model:*








Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*AYALA MALL's Glorietta Malls 1,2,3,4,5 - Expansion/Redevelopmenl *
*8th Largest Shopping Mall in the Philippines by Gross Floor Area (GLA) 250,000 m² as of 1991*
*@ Ayala Center, Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*























































johngish​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST LAND's Activa Cubao Complex [4T|mix|off]*
*@ EDSA Cubao, Aurora Blvd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate;156494830
[CENTER said:


> [/CENTER]


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*REGALIA GROUP's The Regalia Park Residences - Tower C [35F|mix|res]*
*@ EDSA, Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix|mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*



GodLovesUs said:


> neriza.miguel​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower (West) & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renz Linaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jirieeum​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sennoq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redtears15​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Kaye Sangalang​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY + MITSUBISHI's Century Diamond Tower [35F|off]*
*(formerly Forbes Media Tower)*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




















​
*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion (Phase 2) [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 8 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World






































​
*Vid Tour:*








​
*Project Updates:*



GodLovesUs said:


> *Entrance area near X-Site and Entrata*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k3ubenny​





GodLovesUs said:


> *Area that connects the Water Garden to the River Park viewed from the curvy bridge of the Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Francisco​





GodLovesUs said:


> *River Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luwizx12​





> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eian Sy​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Francisco​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




GodLovesUs said:


> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engr_josh_adams​





GodLovesUs said:


> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berns_inhinyero​





GodLovesUs said:


> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foursquare​





GodLovesUs said:


> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chichi Tuca​





GodLovesUs said:


> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elbertpaulfuerte​





GodLovesUs said:


> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/resize]
> anllober​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*FAR EASTEN UNIVERSITY's FEU Alabang Campus [edu]*
*@ Filinvest Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Construction Updates:*



GodLovesUs said:


> jhericology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anllober​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion / Redevelopment [mix|mall]
BPO Office Towers [T1(15F)+T2(18F)+T3(21F)+T4(24F)+T5(27F)+T6(30F)]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*

*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) was built in a 16 hectares (40 acres) land
and The Largest Mall in the Philippines as of April 17, 2014*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 950,000+ people, adding up to 350 Million people a year.)*​
*Source: * SM City North EDSA + List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World​*[City Center (4F) | The Block (5F) | The Annex (6F) | North Link (6F) | Car Park Plaza (5F) | Interior Zone (1) | Sky Garden]
[w/ 36 Anchor Tenants | 1,100+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement | 10,000+ Car Parking | 5 Hi-Rise Condominiums | 6 BPO/Office Buildings (u/c)]*






































































































​
*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*INNOLAND's Altaire Tower [45F|off]*
*Malugay St, Makati City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Vid Tour:*








​
*Construction Updates:*



Ph Man said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [63F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Construction Updates:*



Ph Man said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



Ph Man said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala Complex [4T|mix|mall]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















































































































































​
*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*























































































































​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> argieinaperfectworld
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bellarealtyph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patricia Villegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leny Alejandra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> randomize88​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miko D. Abueg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan Marc Tolledo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diggz Alpas
> 
> _(Click on the pic for video clip)_
> 
> 
> Jan Marc Tolledo​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*@ Pasig River, Coronado St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> randomize88​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diggz Alpas​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Sean Kerrigan​





Jose Mari said:


> daxblessed88
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rodelle Soleil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janice I. Bender​





Jose Mari said:


> markbhd​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SHANG PROPERTIES' Shang Residences Wack-Wack [50F|res]*
*@ Wack Wack Golf & Country Club, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



















































































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's Axis Towers [3T|mix|off]*
*@ Northgate Cyberzone, Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntilupa City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



GodLovesUs said:


> ayoskaha​





muchosan said:


> ​





ajosh821 said:


> hasminpelecia​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix/mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> Takashi.Kawasaki.tkc.katsuo
> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*RED PLANET HOTEL's Red Planet - Manila [13F|hot]*
*@ Macapagal Blvd and Bradco Ave, Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*




















​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*RED PLANET HOTEL's Red Planet - The Fort [14F|hot]*
*@ 10th Ave cor 40th St, Fort Bonifacio, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




















​
*Construction Updates:*



IslandSon.PH said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's ArcoVia City Complex [mix|res]*
*@ E. Rodriguez Jr. Ave, C5, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Project Updates:*



mrwhitepatch said:


> Joemar Estuesta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megaworld Corporation​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences - Gold Tower [45F|res]*
*@ 8th Ave, Grand Central Park, North BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Scale Model:*








*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


> ​





ajosh821 said:


> ​





reyvil888 said:


> /djdreadmac1985​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GAC's GLAS Tower [42F|bpo|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Construction Updates:*



wynngd said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*@ Pasig River, Coronado St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*



> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




808 state said:


> iamandrew08​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*




























































































​
*Pic Updates:*



Avina said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Madison Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



















































































​
*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Times Square West [43F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix|mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*



thethirtysixth said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*The Exchange Square Center [51F|off]*
*Exchange Rd cor San Miguel Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




















​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Bartolome​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moe Reyes​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Brandt Flomer​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|69F+57F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*





































































































​
*Scale Model:*





































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Brandt Flomer​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion (Phase 2) [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 8 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World






































​
*Vid Tour:*








​
*Project Updates:*



> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Entrance area near X-Site and Entrata*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paolosuarez11​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Festival Alabang and Mangangate River*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis Madarang​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Catherine​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catherine​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle - Tower 2 (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*




























































































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Mandarin Oriental Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lunazzi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramon Carbon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raffy Valentino​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandt Flomer​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




808 state said:


> arvin​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North CBD, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




























































































​
*Project Vid Tour:*



Kintoy said:


>


*Project Updates:*



kommrad said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Park Vertis [2T|36F|48F|res|u/c]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*










































































​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



kommrad said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Scale Model:*








*Video Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ortigascompanyprojects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wylz St. Pierre​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ortigascompanyprojects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wylz St. Pierre​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall and Mega Tower - Expansion / Redevelopment [mix|mall]*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*5th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 474,000 m² (5,100,000 million sq ft) was built in a 10 hectares (25 acres) land
2nd Largest Mall in the Philippines as of August 13, 2016*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 800,000+ people, adding up to 292 Million people a year. The mall has a maximum capacity of 4 million people.)*

*Source: * SM Megamall + List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World















































​
*Construction Updates:*



yern said:


> Feb 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Jose Mari said:


> ​Nica Feliciano


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower (West) & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Construction Updates:*



yern said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argie​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Nica Feliciano
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Unioil Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*(formerly Exquadra Tower)*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Argie​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Unioil Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*(formerly Exquadra Tower)*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Enric Alcaide​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*BCDA's New Clark City [mix]*
*Clark, San Fernando, Pampanga, North of Manila*



















































































​
*Construction Updates:*



> JulZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheRisingPH​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JulZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> risingphilippines​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /budjiroyal​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reyvil888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> budjiroyal​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM City Fairview Mall - (Annex 3) Expansion & Redevelopment [Regional Mall]*
*Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Expansion Update:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b_e.e_n​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Mikael Sacbibit Mercado​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Garrido
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Anthony Coloma​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY + MITSUBISHI's Century Diamond Tower [35F|off]*
*(formerly Forbes Media Tower)*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b_e.e_n​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Mikael Sacbibit Mercado​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Garrido
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Anthony Coloma​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



















































































​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> negativphotoph​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle B. Aranza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saori​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































*Samsung Hall*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*

























​
*Pic Updates:*




























​


Jose Mari said:


> kimsan23​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DOUBLE DRAGON + HOTEL ASIA's Hotel 101 Fort [33F|hot]*
*C5 Road cor Target St, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



















































































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> kimsan23​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's The Resort Residences @ Azure North [10T|27F|mix|res]*
*San Fernando, Pampanga, North of Manila*




























































































​
*Construction Updates:*



batangeño dreamer said:


> Batulao-Artscape​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala Complex [4T|mix|mall]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















































































































































​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danila Blancato​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksolaris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Enriquez​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala North Exhange [6T|mix]*
*(formerly City Gate Complex)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Scale Models:*



















​
*Project Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> ​





> mnrdcvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mnrdcvt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




noli-kun said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*























































































































​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



almightyge888 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie Torrijos​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 79redman​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yemaaaaa55​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Unioil Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*(formerly Exquadra Tower)*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​





anakngpasig said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower (West) & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Pauline​





anakngpasig said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Vertis North City Center Complex [mix]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




























































































​
*Project Vid Updates:*



Kintoy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Vita [3T|mix|res]*
*@ Vertis North City Center Complex, North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Project Vid Updates:*



Kintoy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's High Park Vertis [2T|36F|48F|res|u/c]*
*@ Vertis North City Center Complex, North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



















































































​
*Project Vid Updates:*



Kintoy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Sola [2T|36F|mix|res]*
*@ Vertis North City Center Complex, North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*










































































​
*Project Vid Updates:*



Kintoy said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle - Tower 2 (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*




























































































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sash.sg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Beyong Ho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gustano​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ganesh L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jade Delica​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion (Phase 2) [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 8 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World






































​
*Vid Tour:*











*Project Updates:*



GodLovesUs said:


> *Festival Alabang, Filinvest City viewed from Bristol at Parkway Place Alabang*
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBtsg9gwFvng/
> 
> southernliving_alabang​





GodLovesUs said:


> *Festival Alabang, Filinvest City viewed from the Asian Residences*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troy Krimes​





> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Festival Walk and Boardwalk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> festivalmallalabang​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Festival Walk and Boardwalk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> festivalmallalabang​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Festival Walk and Boardwalk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> festivalmallalabang​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> festivalmallalabang​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsheromori​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orangerider13​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qrstuvmojica​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polabearnadine​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paukyungsoo12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ralphmhedz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariac0887​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happymkr​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcperdio​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Garden, Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaby.san​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *River Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samuelbuere​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *River Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bemloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samuelbuere​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GodLovesUs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *River Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcperdio​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




GodLovesUs said:


> *Alabang River and Landmark Alabang viewed from Boardwalk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





GodLovesUs said:


> *Boardwalk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joshvillarminob​





GodLovesUs said:


> *Boardwalk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joshvillarminob​





GodLovesUs said:


> *Expansion Wing and Boardwalk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> merlyn​





GodLovesUs said:


> *Portion of Boardwalk under the bridge that connects Water Garden to River Park*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Alabang River, Boardwalk and Expansion Wing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dcperdio​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - (Phase 1) [2T|15F|Resort|Casino|Hotel|Shops|Restos]*
*(aka "Jewel in the Crown" formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*Phase 1 built in 25 on 45 hectares (110 acres) of the Entertainment City 26,410.77 square metres (284,283.2 sq ft) allotted to gaming.
Phase 2 - 12 Condominium Towers will be built on the remaining 20 hectares in (Coming Soon)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

*Link: OKADA Manila*































*The Fountain is dubbed as the largest multicolor dancing fountain in the world.*




















































​
*Vid Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> jespolicarpio​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER + MEGAWORLD's RW Bayshore Residential Resort 1 & 2 [mix|res]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​



> *MEGAWORLD's The Bayshore Residential Resort 1 (Phase 1)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





> *MEGAWORLD's The Bayshore Residential Resort 2 - (Phase 2)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*Construction Updates [The Bayshore Residential Resort 2 - (Phase 2)]:*



reyvil888 said:


> jespolicarpio​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Cerca Alabang [11T|10-12F|mix|res]*
*Investment Dr, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*























































































































​
*Construction Updates:*



JulZ said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Masayuki Tanaka​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*













*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*


































​
*Construction Updates:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




ajosh821 said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Raymond Coco Sumalde Robles​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bhel0808​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie Lou Lumongsod​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brat_girl8384​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Philipp Espina​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC Sandejas​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Rogers​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danes McQueen​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake Carnice​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argee Amor​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mj Malolos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richell Ilagan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allaboutunitedkingdom​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [3T|mix|off]*
*11th Ave cor 36th St, Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nineejamoves
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shim Santiago​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*FEDERAL LAND's Central Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Sunshine Fort, Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(formerly Veritown Fort Complex)*




























































































​
*Scale Models:*




























​
*Pic Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> nierbggggg​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Madison Park West [30F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*










































































​
*Scale Models:*




























​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> nierbggggg​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Times Square West [43F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Scale Models:*




























​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> nierbggggg​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Park Avenue [36F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Scale Models:*




























​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> nierbggggg​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND/NOMURA+ISETAN MITSUKOSHI's The Seasons Residences [4T|51F+47F+43F+41F|mix|res]*
*(formerly Sunshine Fort Landmark)*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
































































































































​
*Scale Models:*




























​
*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> nierbggggg​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



















































































​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masterzezeze​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smilingclovers​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anne Alejo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jina​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maimm Ratilla Pagaran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smilingclovers​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> masterzezeze​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anne Alejo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jina​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall and Mega Tower - Expansion / Redevelopment [mix|mall]*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*5th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 474,000 m² (5,100,000 million sq ft) was built in a 10 hectares (25 acres) land
2nd Largest Mall in the Philippines as of August 13, 2016*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 800,000+ people, adding up to 292 Million people a year. The mall has a maximum capacity of 4 million people.)*

*Source: * SM Megamall + List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World















































​
*Construction Updates:*



yern said:


> ​





anakngpasig said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> mexicano_en_filipinas​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*The Exchange Square Center [51F|off]*
*Exchange Rd cor San Miguel Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




















​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> mexicano_en_filipinas​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> mexicano_en_filipinas​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DATALAND's DDT Sky Tower [62F|mix|off ]*
*@ EDSA cor Mother Ignacia, South Triangle, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




















​
*Construction Update:*



tj_brewed said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*NSJB's Victoria Sports Tower 2 [2T|46F|res]*
*(formerly NSJB's Victoria Station II)*
*@ EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila*
































































































































































































































































​
*Construction Updates:*










​


tj_brewed said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*



terrapinoy said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM City Fairview Mall - (Annex 3) Expansion & Redevelopment [Regional Mall]*
*Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Expansion Update:*



pinoyako2010 said:


> Cent Chua​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala North Exhange [6T|mix]*
*(formerly City Gate Complex)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Scale Models:*



















​
*Project Updates:*



> neil02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neil02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> Ph Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ph Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix|mall]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*





































































































​
*Scale Model:*




























​
*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans​
*Construction Updates:*



sarimanok said:


> http://s156.photobucket.com/user/acosicris/media/IMG_20190301_095802_zps9ddtks2w.jpg.html


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EURO TOWERS' Vivaldi Residences [2T|40F|condotel]*
*Quezon City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Construction Updates:*



Tupac96 said:


> vic2rp​


Thank you guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the original *Pic Owners*, to all obsessed *SSC Posters* and to all *SSC Mods* !!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall and Mega Tower - Expansion / Redevelopment [mix|mall]*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*5th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 474,000 m² (5,100,000 million sq ft)
Built on a 10 hectares (25 acres) land and 2nd Largest Mall in the Philippines as of August 13, 2016*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 800,000+ people, adding up to 292 Million people a year. The mall has a maximum capacity of 4 million people.)*

*Source: * SM Megamall + List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World















































​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radwa Jumalun​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albert Villaester​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower (West) & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armando Cevallos​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Albert Villaester​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chaeni.ni​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yanyangail​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icon Santos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY + MITSUBISHI's Century Diamond Tower [35F|off]*
*(formerly Forbes Media Tower)*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chaeni.ni​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yanyangail​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Icon Santos​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Restoration*

*NCCA's Manila Metropolitan Theater - [oth]*
*@ Liwasang Bonifacio, Mehan Garden, Padre Burgos Ave. cor Arroceros St., Manila*















































​
*Vid Tour:*






*Restoration Updates:*



Sky_Higher said:


> Chris Millado​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle - Tower 2 (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*




























































































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> ​





neil02 said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Bobby Hughes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manila100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicenicejieun​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [63F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Construction Updates:*



Ph Man said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



Ph Man said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala North Exhange [6T|mix]*
*(formerly City Gate Complex)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Scale Models:*



















​
*Project Updates:*



noli-kun said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ANCHORLAND's Anchor Grandsuites [63F|res]*
*@ Masangkay St, Binondo, Sta Cruz, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*




















​
*Construction Updates:*



walrus357 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



















































































​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> pon312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rommelporras23​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> pon312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rommelporras23​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*DMCI HOMES' Maple Place [1T(7F)&2T(6F)|res]*
*@ Molave Ave cor Acacia Ave, Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Project Updates:*



lanz09 said:


> ​





TheUninvited said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*ORTIGAS' Greenways Project [mix]*
*Pasig City, Metro Manila*














































































































​
*Vid Tour:*

*EDSA-Gallería-MRT-Megamall-ADB-Opal*





*Project Updates:*








timothy2170 said:


> *Ortigas Greenways in Kapitolyo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - (Phase 1) [2T|15F|Resort|Casino|Hotel|Shops|Restos]*
*(aka "Jewel in the Crown" formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*Phase 1 built in 25 on 45 hectares (110 acres) of the Entertainment City 26,410.77 square metres (284,283.2 sq ft) allotted to gaming.
Phase 2 - 12 Condominium Towers will be built on the remaining 20 hectares in (Coming Soon)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

*Link: OKADA Manila*








































*The Fountain is dubbed as the largest multicolor dancing fountain in the world.*






















































*Shops @ The Crystal Corridor*




































*Casino*









*Hotel:*









*The Cove:*






















































*The Fountain*

























​
*Vid Tour:*




































*Project Updates:*




































































































​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DHMC's DusitD2 - Residences & Hotel + Hotel Mgmt College [24F|mix|res|hot|edu]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































































*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Al Ecaldre​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND/NOMURA+ISETAN MITSUKOSHI's The Seasons Residences [4T|51F+47F+43F+41F|mix|res]*
*(formerly Sunshine Fort Landmark)*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
































































































































​
*Scale Models:*










​
*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
































































































































​
*Project Updates:*



> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Portico Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ Pasig City, Metro Manila*



































































*Portico Tower 3 - Ametrine *








alveopropertiesayalaland








​
*Project Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> *The Ametrine at Portico Groundbreaking Ceremony*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers One Union Place [3T|18F|res]*
*@ ARCA SOUTH Complex, East Service Rd. Western Bicutan, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*



derpderp said:


> ​





derpderp said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*AYALA LAND's Evo City CBD Complex [mix|mall]*
*Kawit, Cavite, South of Manila*

































































​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*EMPIRE EAST's Highland City Township [38T|mix|res|mall]*
*Cainta, Rizal, Metro Manila*











​
*Project Updates:*



















​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*WEECOMM's Grand Mesa Residences [15F|res]*
*Pearl St., Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila*






































​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER + MEGAWORLD's RW Bayshore Residential Resort 1 & 2 [mix|res]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​



> *MEGAWORLD's The Bayshore Residential Resort 1 (Phase 1)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





> *MEGAWORLD's The Bayshore Residential Resort 2 - (Phase 2)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*Construction Updates [The Bayshore Residential Resort 2 - (Phase 2)]:*



waks13 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix|mall]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*





































































































​
*Scale Model:*




























​
*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> geofflegrev​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Unioil Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*(formerly Exquadra Tower)*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



Shazzam said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> gizguideph​





anakngpasig said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*@ Pasig River, Coronado St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*FIRST GEN's New Chronicle Building [40F|off]*
*(formerly Benpres Building)*
*Exchange Rd. cor Meralco Ave, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*















































​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SHANG's The Rise Makati [63F|mix|res]*
*@ North Makati (NOMA) District, Makati City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Construction Updates:*



Ph Man said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*SMDC PREMIER's Air Residences [59F|res]*
*@ Ayala Ave cor. Malugay, Makati City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



Ph Man said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC's Glam Residences [45F|res]*
*EDSA, GMA-Kamuning, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




















​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Construction Updates:*



Romb said:


> ​





tambay328 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Corporate Finance Plaza [61F|off]*
*@ Ruby and Topaz Rds, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Scale Model:*



















​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Vincent​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [3T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> GM Alcain​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Park Central Towers [2T|69F+57F|res]*
*(at the former prime Hotel Intercontinental site)*
*Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*





































































































​
*Scale Model:*





































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> GM Alcain​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jhan Paul Dela Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louie Aquino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virgel Hayag]​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baealyndy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Kenneth Tiatco Fortin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eunkook Seo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sircjtan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jomeru Chan​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*MEGAWORLD's The Venice Luxury Residences & Grand Canal Mall [7T|28F|mix]*
*Venetian inspired architecture and interiors*
*@ McKinley Hill Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*










































































​
*Vid Updates:*


























Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's JP Morgan Chase Tower [25F|ofc]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















*JP Morgan Chase Tower is the one labeled Worldwide Plaza*







​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> atsushi.ph​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ibeztrooo
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jofran​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*MEGAWORLD's One Uptown Residence [44F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



















































































​
*Project Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> atsushi.ph​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




























































































​
*Project Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> atsushi.ph​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




























































































​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> atsushi.ph​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ryce Vicencio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Romelle Atienza​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GAC's GLAS Tower [42F|bpo|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Francis Silanga​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*BLOOMBERRY's Solaire Cruise & Marina Project - Phase 3 [mix]*
*@ Solaire Resort & Casino, Entertainment City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*














































































































​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle - Tower 2 (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*




























































































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Construction Updates:*



Ph Man said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*New Senate of The Philippines Building [12F|gov]*
*@ Bonifacio Blvd, Bonifacio South, Navy Village, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




































































































































































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Project Update:*




























​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall and Mega Tower - Expansion / Redevelopment [mix|mall]*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*5th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 474,000 m² (5,100,000 million sq ft)
Built on a 10 hectares (25 acres) land and 2nd Largest Mall in the Philippines as of August 13, 2016*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 800,000+ people, adding up to 292 Million people a year. The mall has a maximum capacity of 4 million people.)*

*Source: * SM Megamall + List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World















































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> paologalang​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI's Brixton Place [2T|45F|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



wantacondo said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*FILINVEST's Festival Alabang Mall - Expansion (Phase 2) [4F|mix|mall]*
*(formerly Festival Supermall)*
*@ Filinvest City Complex, Alabang, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

*13th Largest Mall in the World [400,000m² (4,305,564.17ft²) GLA] as of May 15, 2018
and 5th Largest Mall in the Philippines
[w/ 8 Anchor Tenants / 1,300+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement / River Park / Water Garden / Festival Walk / and more]*

*Link:* https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_Alabang
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World






































​
*Vid Tour:*











*Project Updates:*



azumiii said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*@ Pasig River, Coronado St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*










​


Avina said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST's One Filinvest [35F|com]*
*Ortigas cor ADB Ave and Sapphire Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Yuusuke Ko​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY + MITSUBISHI's Century Diamond Tower [35F|off]*
*(formerly Forbes Media Tower)*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Yuusuke Ko​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abigael Villa Celo​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nico Binwag​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashi​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neri​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kurisphotographii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Testa​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GAC's GLAS Tower [42F|bpo|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> terrapinoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ANHUI's Banhao Tower [40F|res]*
*San Fernando St, San Nicolas, Binondo, Manila*
*Binondo (founded in 1594) - "Oldest Chinatown in the World"*















































​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MPC's Torre de Florencia [2T|22F|res]*
*12th Ave, Grace Park, Caloocan City, Metro Manila*






































​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



















































































​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronald Martinez​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aubrey Rodelas Legion​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Ronald Martinez​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streeet_stories​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mexicano_en_filipinas​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's The Resort Residences @ Azure North [10T|27F|mix|res]*
*San Fernando, Pampanga, North of Manila*
































































































































​
*Render Updates:*














































​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*CENTURY's Azure Urban Resort Residences [9T|19F|res]*
*@ Bicutan, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Video Tour:*






*Project Updates:*










​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*@ Pasig River, Coronado St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*




















Century Properties​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Capitolcommons said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Capitolcommons said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall and Mega Tower - Expansion / Redevelopment [mix|mall]*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*5th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 474,000 m² (5,100,000 million sq ft)
Built on a 10 hectares (25 acres) land and 2nd Largest Mall in the Philippines as of August 13, 2016*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 800,000+ people, adding up to 292 Million people a year. The mall has a maximum capacity of 4 million people.)*

*Source: * SM Megamall + List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World















































​
*Construction Updates:*



terrapinoy said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> paologalang​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EURO TOWERS' Milan Residenze [3T|25F|mix|res]*
*@ Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila
*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala North Exhange [6T|mix]*
*(formerly City Gate Complex)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Scale Models:*



















​
*Project Updates:*



timothy2170 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Oak Harbor Residences [2T|16F|res]*
*AsiaWorld, Manila Bay, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Construction Updates:*

*Westport*











*Aston*










DMCI Homes​


reyvil888 said:


> rpnaguit_traveller​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EAST ASIALAND's Garden By The Bay [39F|res]*
*Roxas Blvd cor Maytubig, Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*ROBINSONS' The Radiance Manila Bay [2T|36F|res]*
*@ Roxas Blvd, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
































































































































​
*Project Updates:*



> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueleo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - (Phase 1) [2T|15F|Resort|Casino|Hotel|Shops|Restos]*
*(aka "Jewel in the Crown" formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*Phase 1 built in 25 on 45 hectares (110 acres) of the Entertainment City 26,410.77 square metres (284,283.2 sq ft) allotted to gaming.
Phase 2 - 12 Condominium Towers will be built on the remaining 20 hectares in (Coming Soon)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

*Link: OKADA Manila*








































*The Fountain is dubbed as the largest multicolor dancing fountain in the world.*






















































*Shops @ The Crystal Corridor*




































*Casino*









*Hotel:*









*The Cove:*






















































*The Fountain*

























​
*Vid Tour:*




































*Project Updates:*



luis4083 said:


>


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC's Glam Residences [45F|res]*
*EDSA, GMA-Kamuning, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




















​
*Project Updates:*



mouldingo said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> tanitanilu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimkim_dalufo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielescolaro​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*New Senate of The Philippines Building [13F|gov]*
*@ Bonifacio Blvd, Bonifacio South, Navy Village, Taguig City, Metro Manila*








































































































































































































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Render Update:*



Jose Mari said:


> aecom_design​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Lumiere Residences [3T|N(42F)+W(37F)+E(36F)|res]*
*Pasig Blvd cor. Shaw Blvd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*























































































































​
*Construction Updates:*





























DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DMCI HOMES' Fairway Terraces [17F|res]*
*besides Villamor Golf Course, Pasay City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Project Updates:*
























































DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Sheridan Towers [2T|N(43F)+S(41F)|res]*
*@ Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Construction Updates:*











DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*DMCI HOMES' Torre de Manila [47F|res]*
*Taft Ave., Ermita, Manila*























































































































​
*Project Updates:*




















DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' The Orabella Residences [47F|res]*
*21st Ave. near P. Tuazon Blvd., Cubao, Quezon City, Metro Manila*













































































































































































​
*Construction Updates:*




























​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Brixton Place [2T|45F|res]*
*@ Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*




















DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' The Celandine Residences [47F|res]*
*@ A Bonifacio, Balintawak, Balingasa, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



















































































​
*Construction Updates:*






































DMCI Homes​
Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Alea Residences [4T|7F|res]*
*Neo-Asian Balinese architecture resort-inspired living community *
*Cavitex, Alabang-Zapote Road, Bacoor, Cavite, South of Manila*














































































































​
*Construction Updates:*






































DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Calathea Place [4T|12F(2)+8F(2)|res]*
*Sucat, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*
*(A resort type condominium with Modern-Tropical look inspired architectural theme)*











*Leonia and Zebrina Buildings [8F]*











*Lavender and Marantina Buildings [12F]
*












































































































​
*Construction Updates:*






































DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Infina Towers [2T|40F|res]*
*@ Aurora Blvd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*



























































































































































​
*Construction Updates:*





























DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Mulberry Place [8T|6F|res]*
*@ Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
*(A resort type condominium with Asian-Tropical look a Vietnamese inspired architectural theme)* 
































































































































​
*Construction Updates:*





























DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Prisma Residences [3T|41F|res]*
*Pasig Blvd, Brgy Bagong Ilog, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




































































































































































​
*Construction Updates:*




















DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Kai Garden Residences [3T|40F|res]*
*Japanese Themed Condo (Dansalan Garden Phase 2)*
*Dansalan St, Boni, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*














































































































​
*Construction Updates:*





























DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Maple Place [1T(7F)&2T(6F)|res]*
*@ Molave Ave cor Acacia Ave, Acacia Estates, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



















































































​
*Construction Updates:*










































































DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DMCI HOMES' Oak Harbor Residences [2T|16F|res]*
*AsiaWorld, Manila Bay, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Construction Updates:*

*Westport*











*Aston*








DMCI Homes​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM City North EDSA Mall Complex - Expansion / Redevelopment [mix|mall]
BPO Office Towers [T1(15F)+T2(18F)+T3(21F)+T4(24F)+T5(27F)+T6(30F)]*
*@ North EDSA, Quezon City, Metro Manila, Philippines*

*4th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 498,000 m² (5,360,000 million sq ft) was built in a 16 hectares (40 acres) land
and The Largest Mall in the Philippines as of April 17, 2014*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 950,000+ people, adding up to 350 Million people a year.)*​
*Source: * SM City North EDSA + List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World​*[City Center (4F) | The Block (5F) | The Annex (6F) | North Link (6F) | Car Park Plaza (5F) | Interior Zone (1) | Sky Garden]
[w/ 36 Anchor Tenants | 1,100+ Retail Shops+Restos+Cinemas+Amusement | 10,000+ Car Parking | 5 Hi-Rise Condominiums | 6 BPO/Office Buildings (u/c)]*






































































































​
*Construction Updates:*



> alexbam2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexbam2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia (MOA) - Expansion / Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*12th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares Total Area of MOA Complex*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [765,000m² (8,234,391ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2021)*
[with IKEA + Football Field (Roof Level) + Botanical Garden + 4DMax Cinema + 1,300+ Retail Shops + 400+ Restaurants + and more]







































*SM MOA Master Plan:*


















*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center Expo (18K capacity):*


















*SM MOA Arena [Sports (16K seats) / Concerts (20K capacity)]:*




















*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*


















*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2+Shore3 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*


















































































*SM MOA Skating Rink*



























*SM MOA Bowling & Leisure Center*


















*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*


















*Shrine of Jesus the Way, the Truth and the Life Church*
















​
*Vid Tour:*

*MOA Complex*





*The Galeón Museum*





*LUXE Duty Free Shop*





*Newest Addition:*

*SM - IKEA Mall of Asia [mix]*
*[World's Largest IKEA Store In The World by 2020 (65,000m² = 699,654.18ft²)]*





















*NU's National University - College of Dentistry [12F|edu]*









​
*Project Updates:*



> thehighwayadvocate said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SM MOA Four E-com Center:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehighwayadvocate said:
> 
> 
> 
> *NU's National University - College of Dentistry*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehighwayadvocate said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SM - IKEA Mall of Asia [mix]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ​
Click to expand...



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:​


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM - IKEA Mall of Asia [mix]*
*[World's Largest IKEA Store by 2020 (65,000m² = 699,654.18ft²)]*
*(between SMX Convention Center and SM MOA Arena)*
*@ Mall of Asia Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*






















*SM MOA Master Plan:*
















​
*Project Vid:*











*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GAC's GLAS Tower [42F|bpo|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Kyle Joshua Bulatao​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*


































​
*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> ​





ajosh821 said:


> ​





Jose Mari said:


> Jeff De Vera​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Expansion / Redevelopment*

*SM PRIME's SM Mall of Asia (MOA) - Expansion / Redevelopment [4F|mix|mall]*
*12th Largest Mall in the World [406,962m² (4,380,502.51ft²) GLA as of April 12, 2014 - 1080+Stores]*
*Built on 19.5 hectares of 42 Hectares Total Area of MOA Complex*
*@ Mall of Asia (MOA) Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 200,000+ people.)* 


*Link:* SM Mall of Asia (MOA) Mall 
*Link:* List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World

*New Expansion:*

*Largest Mall in the World [765,000m² (8,234,391ft²) GLA] - After Expansion (2021)*
[with IKEA + Football Field (Roof Level) + Botanical Garden + 4DMax Cinema + 1,300+ Retail Shops + 400+ Restaurants + and more]







































*SM MOA Master Plan:*


















*SM MOA E-com Centers (IT/BPO Offices):*









*SM MOA SMX Convention Center Expo (18K capacity):*


















*SM MOA Arena [Sports (16K seats) / Concerts (20K capacity)]:*




















*SM MOA Conrad Hotel (Five Star):*


















*SM MOA Residences (Sea|Shell|Shore1+Shore2+Shore3 & "S" Residences Condominiums):*


















































































*SM MOA Skating Rink*



























*SM MOA Bowling & Leisure Center*


















*The Galeón Museum Expansion:*


















*Shrine of Jesus the Way, the Truth and the Life Church*
















​
*Vid Tour:*

*MOA Complex*





*The Galeón Museum*





*LUXE Duty Free Shop*





*Newest Addition:*

*SM - IKEA Mall of Asia [mix]*
*[World's Largest IKEA Store In The World by 2020 (65,000m² = 699,654.18ft²)]*





















*NU's National University - College of Dentistry [12F|edu]*









​
*Project Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix|mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*SM PRIME's SM Aura Premiere Mall & Tower [34F|mix]*
*8th Largest Mall in the Philippines - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 234,892 m² (2.5 Million sq ft)]*
*@ Bonifacio Civic Center, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*































*Samsung Hall*









*SMX Convention Center*









*Chapel of San Pedro Calungsod*

























​
*Pic Updates:*




























​
*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Maan Pamintuan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*DHMC's DusitD2 - Residences & Hotel + Hotel Mgmt College [24F|mix|res|hot|edu]*
*@ McKinley Pkwy, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Maan Pamintuan​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Construction Updates:*



heartless09 said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eljohn Calisang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeffrey Lock​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k_dramafashion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lennart Konst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seg Bernal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabbi de Guzman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Himonetos​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhenmark Avila Llenaresas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lancelv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marikitalindah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iñaki G. Sagadal​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



heartless09 said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xir_version3​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerico Angelo Gamolo​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle B. Arnza​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt Toralballa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tani Lu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gianne Bobier​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry Ramiscal​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aediana​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*TRAVELLER + MEGAWORLD's RW Bayshore Residential Resort 1 & 2 [mix|res]*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*​



> *MEGAWORLD's The Bayshore Residential Resort 1 (Phase 1)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





> *MEGAWORLD's The Bayshore Residential Resort 2 - (Phase 2)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


> *Bayshore Residential Resort 1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Bayshore Residential Resort 2 - (Phase 2):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*WEE COMM's Harbour Place Residences [2T|27F+21F|res]*
*classic Amsterdam-inspired residences*
*@ JP Rizal St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*



















































































​
*Vid Tour:*






Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*WEE COMM's Grand Mesa Residences [15F|res]*
*Pearl St, Barangay East Fairview, Quezon City, Metro Manila *



















































































​
*Vid Tour:*






Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DATA LAND's The Olive Place [2T|50F|48F|mix|res]*
*Shaw Blvd., Brgy. Addition Hills, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*










































































​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​





yern said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's World Commerce Place [3T|mix|off]*
*11th Ave cor 36th St, Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*











​
*Construction Updates:*



heartless09 said:


> ​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Natividad​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nathan Aquino​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Hsieh​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitsushige Kida​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tanvrsz​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katrina Isabel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nina Figuieroa​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glennsibility
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl Estimada​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hueman_bat​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loftarquiteturarj​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hitran912​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences - Gold Tower [45F|res]*
*@ 8th Ave, Grand Central Park, North BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Construction Updates:*



q9 said:


> ​





reyvil888 said:


> djdreadmac1985​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Oranbo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




*[Estancia Mall (completed)]*









*[Unimart Supermarket (completed)]*









*[Paragon Entertainment Center (u/c)]*









*[Royalton (Topped Off) + Imperium (u/c) + Mavern (u/c)]*
















​
*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> iambernarddecloedt​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Video Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> iambernarddecloedt​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> iambernarddecloedt​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*HANSTON's The North Bank - Phase I [7T|70F+65F+60F+55F+40F+30F+25F|mix]*
*@ Pantaleon St & Mill Ave, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



Jon said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*



[email protected] said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala Triangle - Tower 2 (40F) and Mandarin Hotel (23F) *
*@ Ayala Triangle Gardens North, Makati City, Metro Manila*




























































































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everywhereweshoot​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donafe Fernandez​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> det_for_vildeste_trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raymond Arboleda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> systars​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joey Manuguid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Nugent​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ROXAS LAND & AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Roxas Triangle Towers [2T|53F|res]*
*@ Roxas Triangle Garden Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> joycylalbesaii​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SURESTE's Solaire Cruise & Marina Project - Phase 2 [mix]*
*@ Solaire Resort & Casino, Entertainment City Complex, Pasay City, Metro Manila*









































































































































​
*Project Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> *Initial Phase*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Future Phases*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cruisecenter.solaireresort​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/PinoyC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix|mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



thehighwayadvocate said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*FEDERAL LAND's Times Square West [43F|mix|res]*
*@ Grand Central Park Complex, Taguig City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Scale Models:*




























​
*Construction Updates:*



hi5 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers One Union Place [3T|18F|res]*
*@ ARCA SOUTH Complex, East Service Rd. Western Bicutan, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's BGC Corporate Center Two [30F|bpo|off]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






















​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> takashimiyashiro​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Unioil Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*(formerly Exquadra Tower)*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*DATA LAND RESIDENTIAL's The Olive Place [2T|50F|48F|mix|res]*
*Shaw Blvd., Brgy. Addition Hills, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*










































































​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*










​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all * Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Clarisse Urot​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROCKWELL's The Proscenium Residences [5T|47F+51F+55F+60F+xxF|mix|res]*
*@ Rockwell Center Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*























































































































​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



heartless09 said:


> ​





Jon said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Acqua Private Residences [6T|mix|res]*
*Named after World Famous Waterfalls
Yosemite-USA(40F)/Niagara-Canada(42F)/Sutherland-New Zealand(44F)/Detifoss-Iceland(46F)/Livingstone-Zambia(53F)/Iguazu-Brazil(56F)*
*@ Pasig River, Coronado St, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jon said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*HANSTON's The North Bank - Phase I [7T|70F+65F+60F+55F+40F+30F+25F|mix]*
*@ Pantaleon St & Mill Ave, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



Jon said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - (Phase 1) [2T|15F|Resort|Casino|Hotel|Shops|Restos]*
*(aka "Jewel in the Crown" formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*Phase 1 built in 25 on 45 hectares (110 acres) of the Entertainment City 26,410.77 square metres (284,283.2 sq ft) allotted to gaming.
Phase 2 - 12 Condominium Towers will be built on the remaining 20 hectares in (Coming Soon)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

*Link: OKADA Manila*








































*The Fountain is dubbed as the largest multicolor dancing fountain in the world.*






















































*Shops @ The Crystal Corridor*




































*Casino*









*Hotel:*









*The Cove:*






















































*The Fountain*

























​
*Vid Tour:*



















































*Project Updates:*



Santa Maria said:


> *philippineimages*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRJ Bobadilla​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



















































































​
*Construction Updates:*



heartless09 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Arts Residences [46F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, 9th Ave, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Vid Tour:*






Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*CPG/ACC's Asian Century Center [23F|mix]*
*(formerly BMW BGC)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Project Updates:*












Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC's Leaf Residences [4T|12F|res]*
*along Susanna Heights Access Rd and National Hwy, Muntinlupa City, Metro Manila*

































































​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Reclamation Project (Approved)*

*SM LAND's Reclamation Mega Projects [mix]*
*726 Hectares (1,630.9 Acres) [300Has. Parañaque City + 360Has. Pasay City]
(across Entertainment City Complex and SM Mall of Asia Complex)*
*@ Manilia Bay, Pasay + Parañaque Cities, Metro Manila*


*Current Manila Bay Reclamation Mega Projects*
1st SM LAND's Mega Projects (726-Hectares)
2nd - *Horizon Manila* by J-Bros (419-Hectares) 
3rd - *City of Pearl* by UAA Kimming Group (407.42-Hectares)
4th - *Manila Waterfront City* by Waterfront Manila Premier (318-Hectares) 
5th - *Solar City* by Manila Goldcoast (148-Hectares)
6th - *Manila Harbour Center* by RII Builders (50-Hectares)











​
*Project Vid Updates:*













​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix|mall]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Oranbo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




*[Estancia Mall (completed)]*









*[Unimart Supermarket (completed)]*









*[Paragon Entertainment Center (u/c)]*









*[Royalton (Topped Off) + Imperium (u/c) + Mavern (u/c)]*
















​
*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Pearl Jezhcka L.​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Video Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Dart​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl Jezhcka L.​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Dart​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl Jezhcka L.​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower (West) & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jc_li19​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*The Exchange Square Center [51F|off]*
*Exchange Rd cor San Miguel Rd, Ortigas Centre, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




















​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> jc_li19​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*AYALA LAND's Ayala North Exhange [6T|mix]*
*(formerly City Gate Complex)* 
*Makati City, Metro Manila*




























































































​
*Scale Models:*



















​
*Project Updates:*



azumiii said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's The Suites [63F|res]*
*@ One Bonifacio High Street, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Lexi Hernandez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drexuy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nhesthy Ong​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ALPHA PLUS' Ecoprime Tower [28F|bpo|off]*
*@ 32nd St. cor 9th Ave., BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Project Updates:*



heartless09 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audirenotahoe​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Testa​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*MEGAWORLD's Vion Tower [57F|res]*
*@ Chino Roces Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*










































































​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Completed*

*EMPIRE EAST's San Lorenzo Place [4T|36F(2)+32F(2)|mix|res]*
*Pasong Tamo, Makati City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*










​
[/QUOTE]

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*EMPIRE EAST's The Covent Gardens [2T|30F|res]*
*@ Magsaysay Blvd, Sta. Mesa, Metro Manila*



















































































​
*Construction Updates:*










Empire East​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Park Triangle Complex [4T|mix|res]*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*


























































*Park Triangle Corporate Plaza - South Tower*


































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> koodajpchess​





Jose Mari said:


> photogblock​



Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC's Glam Residences [40F|res]*
*@ GMA-Kamuning MRT Station*
*EDSA, Diliman, Quezon City, Metro Manila*

































































​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*SMDC's SM ACA [2T|42F|mix|res]*
*Zobel Roxas St. cor. Kamagong St., Makati City, Metro Manila*











​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*JOLLIBEE/DOUBLE DRAGON's Jollibee Tower [40F|mix|bpo|off]*
*@ F. Ortigas Jr. and Garnet Rd, Ortigas CBD, Pasig City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Karla Mae Tanagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kent Barcelona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernard Opinaldo​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FEDERAL LAND's Grand Hyatt Manila Residences - Gold Tower [45F|res]*
*@ 8th Ave, Grand Central Park, North BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> fortbonifaciorent​





> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virgilio Sison​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joirey Sumimba​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronald Kietly O. Conde​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS LUXURIA's The Residences at The Westin [2T|50F(res)+30F(hot)]*
*@ Manila Sonata Place Complex, San Miguel Ave cor Lourdes St, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Vid Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> shibumiguy​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*Unioil Tower [38F|com|u/c]*
*(formerly Exquadra Tower)*
*@ Ortigas Center, Exchange Rd, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anabel Balboa Ferma​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shibumiguy​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*KEPPEL/BDO's The Podium Tower (West) & Mall - Expansion (2nd Phase) [2T|43F|mix]*
*@ Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Anabel Balboa Ferma​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Construction Updates:*



heartless09 said:


> ​





MunichSwiss said:


> ​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix|mall]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Oranbo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




*[Estancia Mall - Phase 1 (Completed) + Phase 2 (U/C)]*









*[Unimart Supermarket (Completed)]*









*[Paragon Entertainment Center (U/C)]*









*[Royalton (Topped Off) + Imperium (U/C) + Mavern (U/C)]*
















​
*Project Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iambernarddecloedt​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearl Jezhcka L.​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ROBINSONS' Bridgetowne Mall [mix|mall]*
*@ Bridgetowne Business Park Complex*
*Eulogio Rodriguez Jr. Ave (C5 Rd), Libis, Quezon City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Construction Updates:*



neil02 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown Ritz Residence [45F|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




























































































​
*Project Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propertiesatfortbonifacio​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p_river​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*MEGAWORLD's Uptown ParkSuites [2T|46F+50F|mix|res]*
*@ Uptown Bonifacio Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*




























































































​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propertiesatfortbonifacio​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p_river​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Alveo Financial Tower [49F|off]*
*(formerly Jaka Tower - Redevelopment)*
*@ Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Construction Updates:*



anakngpasig said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala Complex [4T|mix|mall]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*









































































































































​
*Construction Updates:*



Sky_Higher said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Makati Complex [mix]*
*@ former Sta. Ana Racetrack, Makati City, Metro Manila*









*Renders:*













































































































​
*Construction Updates:*





































​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> fretratorealty​


Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*FILINVEST LAND's Activa Cubao Complex [4T|mix|mall|off]*
*@ EDSA Cubao, Aurora Blvd, Quezon City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Construction Updates:*



Sky_Higher said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA MALLS' Ayala Malls Bay Area [mix|mall]*
*@ Aseana City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



reyvil888 said:


> Kym Alyssa Marie Zaragoza​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*AYALA LAND PREMIERE's Park Terraces [3T|49F(2)&60F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> servetnad​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's Garden Towers [2T|60F&55F|res]*
*@ Ayala Center Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> servetnad​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



















































































​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Magno​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonluutho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erleen C​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's West Gallery Place [49F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Magno​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonluutho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erleen C​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*VISTA RESIDENCES' Vista Plumeria Taft [42F|mix|condormitel]*
*@ Taft Ave, University Belt Malate, Manila*
























































​
*Project Updates:*



















​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*VISTA RESIDENCES' Sky Arts Manila [2T|43F|mix|res]*
*@ Malvar St cor Vasquez and Guerrero Sts, Malate, Manila*















































​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SM PRIME's SM Megamall and Mega Tower - Expansion / Redevelopment [mix|mall]*
*@ SM Megamall Complex, EDSA, Ortigas Center, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*


*5th Largest Mall in the World - GLA [Gross Leasable Area - 474,000 m² (5,100,000 million sq ft)
Built on a 10 hectares (25 acres) land and 2nd Largest Mall in the Philippines as of August 13, 2016*
*(Attracts a daily average foot traffic of about 800,000+ people, adding up to 292 Million people a year. The mall has a maximum capacity of 4 million people.)*

*Source: * SM Megamall + List of The Largest Shopping Malls in the World















































​
*Construction Updates:*



AceMendiola said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project (Proposal)*

*ROBINSON LAND's Sync Towers [4T|mix|res]*
*@ C5 Road, Bagong Ilog, Pasig City, Metro Manila*











​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' Connor at Greenhills [58F|res]*
*@ Greenhills Shopping Center, San Juan City, Metro Manila*




























































































​
*Construction Updates:*



thomasian said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*AYALA LAND's Arca South Complex [mix|mall]*
*(formerly FTI Complex)*
*@ Taguig City, Metro Manila*





































































































​
*Scale Model:*




























​
*Video Tour:*





Arca South Official AVP 2014





Arca South Access Plans​
*Project Updates:*



ajosh821 said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*CENTURY's Century Spire Tower [60F|mix|res]*
*@ Century City Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Construction Updates:*



> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew Pollock​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo Casimiro​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*WELLWORTH PROPERTIES' Wyndham Garden Hotel [25F|hot]*
*Eugenio Lopez Dr, Quezon City, Metro Manila*




















​
Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*SMDC + FEDERAL LAND's The Estate Makati [60F|270m|res]*
*6747 Ayala Ave, Makati City, Metro Manila*














































































































​
*Latest Render:*



> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anakngpasig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks guys, for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*HANSTON's The North Bank - Phase I [7T|70F+65F+60F+55F+40F+30F+25F|mix]*
*@ Pantaleon St & Mill Ave, Mandaluyong City, Metro Manila*






































​
*Vid Tour:*











*Construction Updates:*



azumiii said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*AYALA LAND PREMIER's Ayala Mall Parklinks [mall]*
*@ Parklinks Complex, Pasig+Quezon Cities, Metro Manila*










































































​
*Scale Model:*



eyesky said:


> ​


*Project Updates:*



> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laughprints​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ajosh821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*AYALA LAND's Circuit Performing Arts Theatre [oth]*
*@ Circuit Makati Complex, Makati City, Metro Manila*




































































































​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*GAC's GLAS Tower [42F|bpo|off]*
*@ Opal Rd, Ortigas Center, Pasig City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> nhoo0ooy​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AYALA LAND's One Ayala Complex [4T|mix|mall]*
*@ Ayala Center, Makati City, Metro Manila*


















































































































































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> meva_formworks_systems​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers One Union Place [3T|18F|res]*
*@ ARCA SOUTH Complex, East Service Rd. Western Bicutan, Taguig City, Metro Manila*
























































​
*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's East Gallery Place [51F|res]*
*@ High Street South Block Complex, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*



















































































​
*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> Jeffrey Ganaden Panotes​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Project Updates*

*ORTIGAS' Capitol Commons [5F|mix|mall]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Oranbo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*




*[Estancia Mall (completed)]*









*[Unimart Supermarket (completed)]*









*[Paragon Entertainment Center (u/c)]*









*[Royalton (Topped Off) + Imperium (u/c) + Mavern (u/c)]*
















​
*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> mz0577​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off*

*ORTIGAS' The Royalton [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*

































































​
*Scale Model:*










​
*Video Tour:*






*Project Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> mz0577​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ORTIGAS' The Imperium [65F|res]*
*@ Capitol Commons Complex, Bgy. Kapitolyo, Pasig City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Video Tour:*






*Construction Updates:*



Jose Mari said:


> mz0577​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*ALVEO LAND's Orean Place Vertis [2T|46F|res]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*














































































































​
*Project Updates:*



kommrad said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*New Project*

*ALVEO LAND PREMIER's One Vertis Plaza [43F|mix|off]*
*@ North EDSA, Vertis North City Center Complex, Quezon City, Metro Manila*


























































































Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's Avida Towers Turf BGC [2T|37F|mix|res]*
*@ 34th cor 9th Aves, BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*















































​
*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


> ​


Special thanks guys for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Original Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *SSC Forumers* and to all *International/Philippine SSC Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Under Construction*

*AVIDA LAND's The Montane [39F|res]*
*(formerly Avida Vertica)*
*@ BGC, Taguig City, Metro Manila*





























​
*Construction Updates:*



Avina said:


> ​


Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

*Topped Off (Phase 1)*

*TIGER RESORT's OKADA Manila - (Phase 1) [2T|15F|Resort|Casino|Hotel|Shops|Restos]*
*(aka "Jewel in the Crown" formerly Manila Bay Integrated Resorts and Casino)*
*Phase 1 built in 25 on 45 hectares (110 acres) of the Entertainment City 26,410.77 square metres (284,283.2 sq ft) allotted to gaming.
Phase 2 - 12 Condominium Towers will be built on the remaining 20 hectares in (Coming Soon)*
*@ Entertainment City Complex, Parañaque City, Metro Manila*

*Link: OKADA Manila*








































*The Fountain is dubbed as the largest multicolor dancing fountain in the world.*






















































*Shops @ The Crystal Corridor*




































*Casino*









*Hotel:*









*The Cove:*






















































*The Fountain*

























​
*Vid Tour:*


















































*Project Updates:*















































gigabitmagazine​
Special thanks for sharing and all the credits goes to all the *Orig Pic/Vid Owners*, to all *Forumers* and to all *Int'l/Pinoy Mods*!!! :banana: :cheers


----------



## lochinvar

What happened to this thread? It's almost a month now with no updates.


----------

